# **name change** spring/March 2014 bfps get yours here!! good luck ladies!!!



## midgey123

Anybody else hoping to see a bfp in there stocking this year :xmas12: 
I will be testing around the 11th of December!! 
Hoping Santa doesn't forget me this year anybody else testing in December?
Hoping for Christmas BFP's for all of us :xmas6: 

Everybody welcome good luck ladies :xmas12:


----------



## mummy2o

Think if I am not pregnant this month AF due 27/11 I'll test Christmas day and hopefully get a lovely christmas present :)


----------



## BambinoLemonT

If my little bean sticks and everything is confirmed by the doctor on Monday, DH and I plan on telling our parents about me being pregnant on Christmas day. I already have it all planned out in my head - hoping my Christmas wish will come true!

And I hope you all get your Christmas BFPs! I can't think of a better gift! :baby:


----------



## garfie

Midgey - there you are wondered where you had gone:flower:

Me, me, me I want a Christmas BFP - not sure it will happen tho signature says it all:cry:

Good luck ladies

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pancake

As I'm out this month, I'll be hoping for an extra special pressie this Xmas!

Fingers crossed everyone! xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i want my christmas bfp. testing on 2nd december xx

so sorry garfie xxxxx

good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

having a problem with my opks though so dont know whats going on. :( 
stupid things are dark in the morning 3 days in a row but get lighter as day progresses.
dh doesnt know im doing them lol xx


----------



## garfie

Gumpy - are you using fmu?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Gumpy - are you using fmu?:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Oh hunni :cry: I'm so sorry!! Really thought this was it for you so hoping you get it this month :hugs: 

How are you feeling?? 

:flower: 

Gumpy-- yayyy nice too hear off you again :hugs: Christmas bfp's here we come!!!!! :happydance:

Pancake-- when are you testing hun? Good luck!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!! :hugs:

Bambino-- yayyy congrats!!! Hoping your little baby sticks!! :hugs: keep us updated hun 

Mummy2o wow your testing on xmas day that would be the best pressie EVER :happydance: I hope you get it this month but if not then Christmas bfp!!!!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi garfie no smu xx


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies how are we all doing :) I got some grapefruit juice!! Going to give it a try this month 
Hope something works!! 
Bambino yayyyyy you have a bfp!! Congratulations hopefully your luckily rub off on us all


----------



## lewood88

hey can i join ill be testing 1st dec hope for a BFP :D


----------



## midgey123

lewood88 said:


> hey can i join ill be testing 1st dec hope for a BFP :D

Hey yes of course!! Christmas bfp's here we come!!!! :xmas12: :xmas12:
I've got a really good feeling about this month :happydance:


----------



## midgey123

When are you all putting your Christmas decorations up? 
I'm crazy and mine were put up yesterday :dohh:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

if i put mine up this early the cat would wreck them lol xx


----------



## midgey123

Ohhhhh my mom's cats always wreck her tree they jump in it :dohh: my dogs are actually well behaved and they are all teeny tiny so they couldn't reach the tree anyway :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

Just over half way through this tww. It really drags out. I feel sick to my stomach though :(


----------



## midgey123

mummy2o said:


> Just over half way through this tww. It really drags out. I feel sick to my stomach though :(

Awww :hugs: sickness is a good sign though :thumbup: when are you testing? Hoping for your bfp hun!!


----------



## mummylove

If i am not pregnant this month i will be testing around christmas day


----------



## fxmummyduck

Hiya, am new to all this but wanted to jump in if that's ok?

If I'm out this month (waiting till Sunday when AF due) then next month I'd be able to test Christmas Eve.

Would be best present ever! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## midgey123

Wow we've got a lot of Christmas eve/Christmas day testers!! It would be the best present ever!! 
Mummylove- good luck hun!! :happydance:

fxmummyduck- of course everyone is welcome :hugs: good luck for Christmas eve! 

I will be testing from the 9th I think if not a bfp in December then I should ovulate boxing day which is my anniversary :cloud9: but I'm feeling lucky about December!! I'm drinking my grapefruit juice everyday hopefully it does the trick!


----------



## fxmummyduck

Thank you for the welcome Midgey123, and good luck to you on the 9th! Maybe the magic of Christmas will be lucky for us all!

ps. what is grapefruit juice good for?


----------



## midgey123

It's my first month of trying grapefruit juice but it's meant to be good for thinning cervical mucus and ewcm hoping this works this month!! :thumbup: I hate grapefruit juice but if it works it will be worth it!! :happydance: I am feeling good about this month for all you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

got my positive opk today, so aslong as i get my temp rise tomorrow im officially starting my second 2ww. xxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> got my positive opk today, so aslong as i get my temp rise tomorrow im officially starting my second 2ww. xxx

Yayyyyyyy for positive opk :happydance: let us know if your in the tww I'm still waiting ovulate :thumbup: going too get my opk's tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm kinda envious of all you guys getting ready to ovulate. I hate the fact I still have 5 days until AF gets here


----------



## midgey123

How many dpo are you mummy2o?


----------



## jessi_lou

May I join the group I am new here and looking for some support, my husband and I did our first IUI with clomid today so I will be testing around the first of december.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Welcome jessi-lou! Good luck with the wait to test.

How are you?

:flower:


----------



## midgey123

Jessi_Lou yayyy good luck for testing the 1st!!!! :)


----------



## mummy2o

I think I'm 10 or 11dpo due to the fact I had a semi-positive opk on the 12th (it was roughly the same colour as the control line and a super dark on the 11th so I guessed I ovulated between the two)


----------



## midgey123

Ok hun hoping you get your bfp this month!!! That would be amazing!! An early Christmas bfp :) when are you testing?


----------



## Gumpyttc5

my opk's have turned negative now and cm has gone again but temp hasnt risen as much as i would have expected so i think ov is today instead of yesterday just hope there are some little swimmers left there to catch the eggy coz its been 2 days since dtd. i dont feel too positive about this month to be honest maybe next month will be mine who knows. we will see in 2 weeks xxx

fingers crossed for everyone testing soon xxxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

garfie said:


> Midgey - there you are wondered where you had gone:flower:
> 
> Me, me, me I want a Christmas BFP - not sure it will happen tho signature says it all:cry:
> 
> Good luck ladies
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Iv seem you on alot of other thread's hun, So Sorry to see your going though this again sweet pie. Big hug's. x x x



Gumpyttc5 said:


> having a problem with my opks though so dont know whats going on. :(
> stupid things are dark in the morning 3 days in a row but get lighter as day progresses.
> dh doesnt know im doing them lol xx

You should start testing around CD10, or earlier if you wont to or dont know your cycle's very well. Also you do not have to use them in the afternoon, For some women they work better with FMU for other's they work better in the afternoon (holding wee for 3-4 hour's, but longer for other's if wee is weak or looks weak). Even though most OPK's recommend starting with afternoon urine, as it get's stronger though the day. I use FMU and it work's great and save's me holding my wee for hour's as im prone to Water Infection's. Also OPK's are ment to be used the same time every day. So if your gonna use OPK's in the morning and afternoon, Then Best thing to do is make sure your OPK's with FMU are around the same time every morning and afternoon urine OPK's around the same time every afternoon and wee held for around the same amount of hour's Without drinking nothink. Hope I helped hun. GL and FX'd you ovulated and caught that eggy. x x x 

Hello, Would love to join... I am on my First cycle with CBFM, I am still in my novemeber cycle. Due AF on my B.day next week 27th. Not happy but nothink I can do but wait and stay positive. If AF does come then I will be testing christmas morning (after taking load's of pic's and vid's of my Beautful little princess of course). As Christmas day is the day my AF will arrive depending on what CD I ovulate but Im 100% sure with my luck that will be the day. So Addme in please. :D thx... Come On Christmas BFP's, I need it after 2.7 year's of TTC. x x x


----------



## midgey123

Hi Jessica!! Welcome :) really hope you get your bfp on your birthday that would be lovely!!!
If not then you must be cooking up a Christmas bfp :hugs: I'm also over my 2 year ttc milestone ttc my 3rd I fell pregnant with both of my other children so so easily I really thought this would be easy too :cry: hopefully you get your bfp this month and your good luck rubs off on all of us :hugs: Xxxx

Gumpy- fingers crossed hunni really really hope this is your month :happydance: I really have got a good feeling about December!!! Xxxx

My lucky day is the 10th of December my due date with my dd and ds was the 10th of December 07 and December 08 :cloud9: although I went over with both that seems to be my lucky day a lot of good things have happened on that day it was the day I met my oh swell we started going out properly on the 26th of Dec so I'm going to try and hold out testing until then!! :happydance:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, I totally agree my little girl was conceived so quickly. But sometime were just not lucky. FX'd we get them two Big Fat line's. :D x x x

Awww what a lucky day hun. GL x x x


----------



## midgey123

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thx hun, I totally agree my little girl was conceived so quickly. But sometime were just not lucky. FX'd we get them two Big Fat line's. :D x x x
> 
> Awww what a lucky day hun. GL x x x

I really was naive and thought it would be easy this time!! How bloody wrong was I :dohh: but it will happen I know it will happen for all of us one day and I'm sure you have lost hope so many times like me :cry: but I've realised how lucky I am to have what I've already got if I'm lucky enough to have all this I'm lucky (and cheeky) enough to have one more :hugs: we are all just cooking up some really really special babies :hugs: Xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

wow the 10th is a special day for u hun i so hope this is your month midgey and jessica i hope you then the best birthday pressie ever xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

does anyone else get bad heartburn straight after ovulation. this is driving me nut and has been happening every month in my tww. maybe its my gallstones i dunno. but i know its def not preggie related lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know what you mean hun. I am very lucky and greatful to have my fiance and little girl, So dont get me wrong, I ment I aint lucky when it come's to TTC a second little bundle of joy. x x x


----------



## mummy2o

December must be an extra expensive month for you midgey.

Jessica want to test the same day then. I'm due AF on the 27th although my cycles are a little messed up after a m/c so we'll see.

Grumpy I don't. I get sore nipples straight away for a few days though.


----------



## midgey123

I know it seems that my luck has sort of ran out when it comes to me ever seeing a bfp again! Hoping we all get our bfp's for Christmas :happydance: we just need our first bfp hopefully Christmas magic and all that the luck will rub off and we all get ours :happydance: yayyy 

Mummy2o- December is so so expensive!!! I have my ds birthday on the 13th my dd on the 14th December then Christmas then my anniversary on the 26th!! I have no money left for a good time new year!! :dohh:


----------



## mummy2o

I got something similar but spread a bit more out. OH birthday 8/11 mine 9/11 Christmas and then out anniversary on 26/1. All fun though.


----------



## midgey123

It's not too bad everyone is so shocked with my month but we have virtually all year to save up :) 
And we always have loads of fun!!


----------



## Cestamy83

OOOO OOooo! Can I join? I just started my period today but I'm getting aggressive about this baby makin! I'll be testing around Dec 19th! That would be so awesome. No drinking on New Years! Wow, my first New Years not being blindly drunk! I would HAPPILY ditch the bottle knowing I have a lil' one in there :crib:

Good luck ladies!


----------



## midgey123

Hi cestamy83 :hugs: welcome!! I will be testing on the 10th (if I can hold off that long lol poasa right here!!!) It would be amazing if we all got our bfp's yayyyyyyyy I'm getting all excited and I haven't ovulated yet!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

Good luck!!! How long have you been ttc? :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

Hiya, I'm gunna be testing on the 4th Dec, ive already had enough waiting and I've got ages to go yet! Another lady mentioned heartburn, strange cause I had a really bad bout lasting two days after I think I ovulated. How funny. Not sure about this cycle as mc knocked me out last month, had two surges but not sure if I ovulated. Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

mummy2o said:


> December must be an extra expensive month for you midgey.
> 
> Jessica want to test the same day then. I'm due AF on the 27th although my cycles are a little messed up after a m/c so we'll see.
> 
> Grumpy I don't. I get sore nipples straight away for a few days though.

Yep Hun, I see you on the 1st page and thought oh she's testing same day as me lol. GL and FX'd x x x



midgey123 said:


> I know it seems that my luck has sort of ran out when it comes to me ever seeing a bfp again! Hoping we all get our bfp's for Christmas :happydance: we just need our first bfp hopefully Christmas magic and all that the luck will rub off and we all get ours :happydance: yayyy
> 
> Mummy2o- December is so so expensive!!! I have my ds birthday on the 13th my dd on the 14th December then Christmas then my anniversary on the 26th!! I have no money left for a good time new year!! :dohh:

I dont think I wont ever see another BFP, But I see a BFP just very far away. Meaning not coming anytime soon. I had a reading done by Cheri22, She said she see's a BOY D) Born, Conceived or The day we find out... On the 16th/17th of October but no YEAR... I think after christmas if still no BFP then I will become a bit :wacko: waiting lol. But if it was to mean birth in october (and Hopefully 2013) then I would conceive 9th/10th of january 2013, and give birth the 16th/17th of october, but when I worked out my cycle's, up until october next year (as I have a pretty much 28 day cycle every month.) I ovulate on the 8th of october Which ment if I got my BFP that cycle I would be due the 16th/17th of october. Im aint 100% sure she's Good at Prediction's but oh well it's somethink interesting to see what actually happen's. I quite looking forward to seeing what the out come is. x x x


----------



## midgey123

I went on a day trip to blackpool and had my palms read!! That was really interesting she was bang on with every last thing apart from the pregnancy thing she predicted that there would be baby within the next 12 months so I had that 4 months ago I would have to be pregnant now for that too happen :cry: oh well she was completely right about everything else :thumbup:

Big welcome to oasis :hugs: good luck for the 4th!! I've had really bad heartburn the past few days :shrug: I'm pretty sure mine is down to the evil grapefruit juice :growlmad: I can't stand it but it works so let's try! :)


----------



## mummy2o

Midgey you never know. She might just mean there was a baby on the way in the next 12 months. Think I ought to see that palm reader you saw  

I had some random lady come up to me in Bristol a few years ago and predict everything about me. She said I'd travel over seas in the next few months, I later went to Germany, I'd meet a tall dark strange, that be my ex, I'd have trouble with a people in a red and blue car, my parents and I'd have a little boy, which was later my son. Since this encounter I'd think I'd like my fortune done again.


----------



## TheNewMrsB

I think i might be testing in a week - AF due 3rd but i am having hot flushes and my boobs are sore......


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Totally agree, She could have ment PG in next 12 month's. x x x

Wow Mad but Good if you know what I mean. :D x x x


----------



## midgey123

Welcome TheNewMrsB :hugs: good luck to you your symptoms sound good! :happydance:

Well I hope that's what she ment!! She said I baby would arrive in the next 12 months I hope she means pg that would be amazing!!! :happydance: everything else she said was spot on if I ever go back to blackpool I will see her again she was brilliant!! :happydance: 

Wow we've all had really good readings! :happydance: let's hope what they've said is true!!


----------



## TheNewMrsB

Thanks - i can cope with the boobs but my hot flushes are annoying lol they seem worse at night when i am trying to sleep - feels the same as when you sunburn your face :S - trying not to get too excited as this is all new to me.


----------



## midgey123

TheNewMrsB said:


> Thanks - i can cope with the boobs but my hot flushes are annoying lol they seem worse at night when i am trying to sleep - feels the same as when you sunburn your face :S - trying not to get too excited as this is all new to me.

They really are good signs hot flashes are defo a good sign :happydance: my sister said that was her only sign!!! :happydance: when are you testing?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun. Let's hope so. x x x

Wow good sign's, But boob's could mean either AF/PG. But hot flushes is a good sign. GL & FX'd. x x x


----------



## Gumpyttc5

how many dpo are you mrsb? i agree yours symptoms sound good xxx im due af the same day as you xxx


----------



## broodymrs

If I'm not pg this cycle I'll be testing around Xmas day! AF due as of today at the earliest (but I have irregular cycles so never really sure). I've had tummy cramps, foot cramps, sore boobs and hot flashes. Didn't even realise hot flashes were a symptom until I read it above. Did a FRER on Tues and that was BFN so thinking I am probably out tho...bring on Xmas BFP instead! Good luck ladies xx


----------



## midgey123

broodymrs said:


> If I'm not pg this cycle I'll be testing around Xmas day! AF due as of today at the earliest (but I have irregular cycles so never really sure). I've had tummy cramps, foot cramps, sore boobs and hot flashes. Didn't even realise hot flashes were a symptom until I read it above. Did a FRER on Tues and that was BFN so thinking I am probably out tho...bring on Xmas BFP instead! Good luck ladies xx

Welcome broodymrs :hugs: hope you get your bfp this cycle if not there's a Christmas bfp coming your way :happydance: xx


----------



## midgey123

Well ladies :growlmad: I really don't think me and oh will be doing much bding this cycle as we are both really ill with the flu :cry: well I say ill I have flu oh has man flu and is dying even though he has the EXACT same thing as me he obviously has it 1000000X worse than I have :growlmad: 
Well thats my rant!! Lol I will bd as much as I can! But not as much as we normally do what a bummer I hate flu!!! And I hate man flu more!!!


----------



## TheNewMrsB

Gumpyttc5 said:


> how many dpo are you mrsb? i agree yours symptoms sound good xxx im due af the same day as you xxx


According to the thing on my phone 5dpo today, they started about 2dpo.

Going to try and wait till AF due date as going to be busy till then, but might crack before!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun sorry to hear you've got the flu, LOL man flu, I use that saying. Hope you get better soon hun. x x x


----------



## midgey123

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww hun sorry to hear you've got the flu, LOL man flu, I use that saying. Hope you get better soon hun. x x x

Ohhhh he is so bad!! :haha: he can't have just 'normal flu' he has the ultimate flu which in his words has got to be much worse than mine as he is well over a foot taller than me so there is more of him to be ill :dohh: he is such a douche :haha: I hope I feel better in the next couple of days I feel so terrible :cry: xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

awww hugs hun i hope u 2 get better soon. men are such babies if it was left to them the human race would have died out years ago lol. xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

mrsb im only 3dpo coz my lp is only 11 days. im hoping to hold out till the 3rd too but doubt i will lol im too impatient xx good luck ladies xx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> awww hugs hun i hope u 2 get better soon. men are such babies if it was left to them the human race would have died out years ago lol. xxx

:rofl: ahhhhh that made me laugh!!! They really would he so over reacts!!! :haha: honestly the way he goes on you would think he was dying :haha: xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Midgey every time I :sex: with flu I get a BFP. Might be a good thing :)

A few days until I test... grrr wait is almost over though :)


----------



## midgey123

mummy2o said:


> Midgey every time I :sex: with flu I get a BFP. Might be a good thing :)
> 
> A few days until I test... grrr wait is almost over though :)

Wow why do you think that is?? :shrug: it would be good if that did happen!! I'll have to come and cough all over you ladies!! :haha: 

Can't wait for your test :happydance: have you had any symptoms?


----------



## baby D

Can I join you ladies?? If I don't fall this month will be hoping for a Christmas BFP xx Baby dust to us all x


----------



## mummy2o

Immune system is lower, so your body doesn't attack the sperm as much from what I could make out.

I had lots of symptoms for a while but they all seemed to fizzle out so now just playing a waiting game.


----------



## TheNewMrsB

Hope u feel better soon hun, flu sucks!! My hubby turns in to a right baby when hes poorly lol x


----------



## midgey123

Big welcome too Baby D :hugs: hope you get your bfp this month If not Christmas bfp it is!!! :happydance:

Mummy2o- you've made me feel so much better about having the flu!!! :flower: I hope you get your bfp this month hun but next month wouldnt be so bad either :hugs: 

TheNewMrsB- tell me about it!! Men are babies it's decided!!! :haha: xx


----------



## mummy2o

Well AF arrived early by coming today, but I think that might been my body is back to 28 days cycles, which is good :) So hopefully will get my BFP by 22/12 then since it would bring that earlier too :)


----------



## midgey123

mummy2o said:


> Well AF arrived early by coming today, but I think that might been my body is back to 28 days cycles, which is good :) So hopefully will get my BFP by 22/12 then since it would bring that earlier too :)

Sorry af got you hun glad that your cycles are going back to normal though!! I'm sure you will get your bfp :) xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

sorry af arrived hun fingers crossed for a bfp for christmas for you xxx

i got flu symptoms now lol.

i always get bad congestion in my tww ontop of the heartburn so im not impressed :(


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> sorry af arrived hun fingers crossed for a bfp for christmas for you xxx
> 
> i got flu symptoms now lol.
> 
> i always get bad congestion in my tww ontop of the heartburn so im not impressed :(

Oh no hun! :cry: I can completely relate to how your feeling!! I've got the worst cough ever can't breath through my nose at all sore throat high fever and my tummy hurts I've nearly threw up loads :cry: I just want to curl up in a ball I really hope it isn't flu hun :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I know how you feel!! I've been ill about 5 weeks now, got better then re caught off my 4 year old who started pre school Sep and seems to been ill ever since, I've got a hacking cough, can't breath through my nose and as its my birthday today we are away at a hotel, just about to leave for cinema then dinner, just waiting for DH who takes longer than me to get ready lol. Hope my cough doesn't disturb the film lol. Feel beta soon!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> I know how you feel!! I've been ill about 5 weeks now, got better then re caught off my 4 year old who started pre school Sep and seems to been ill ever since, I've got a hacking cough, can't breath through my nose and as its my birthday today we are away at a hotel, just about to leave for cinema then dinner, just waiting for DH who takes longer than me to get ready lol. Hope my cough doesn't disturb the film lol. Feel beta soon!! Xxxxxxxxx

My daughter started school properly September too she keeps getting colds ect :nope: and passing them on to me and oh my son seems to be immune to illness half the time! :) xxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> I know how you feel!! I've been ill about 5 weeks now, got better then re caught off my 4 year old who started pre school Sep and seems to been ill ever since, I've got a hacking cough, can't breath through my nose and as its my birthday today we are away at a hotel, just about to leave for cinema then dinner, just waiting for DH who takes longer than me to get ready lol. Hope my cough doesn't disturb the film lol. Feel beta soon!! Xxxxxxxxx

OMG just reread your post!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cake: hope you have a great day and night :happydance: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

midgey you sound really bad with it hun xxx hope you get better soon xxx

my 4yr old dd has been off today too i hope she hasnt got it coz her immunity is rubbish and she gets everything really bad. a 24 hr stomach bug to her lasts a week and she ends up is hossy on a drip with a temp around 44. its a nightmare. she is boiling and really cwtchy and bunged up bless her xx she always seems to be ill around christmas and her birthday xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hope you have a great birthday hun xxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy- that sounds so terrible hun!! :hugs: I hope she's not ill And if she is I pray she has a quick recovery!! :hugs:
I am bad with it atm I hope I feel better tomorrow :thumbup: xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

its not nice but she is amazing she just takes it all in her stride with a big smile. she has a lot going and is classed as disabled u would never think it though if you saw her xxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> its not nice but she is amazing she just takes it all in her stride with a big smile. she has a lot going and is classed as disabled u would never think it though if you saw her xxx

Awwww bless her :hugs: children are amazing my 2 are just lovely honestly they make life worth while don't they :hugs: xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

definately hun xxx


----------



## midgey123

So me and oh decided to have a Chinese :blush: I'm on a diet so I shouldn't but we wanted to feel better :haha: (excuses!!) Well look what I got in my fortune cookie :happydance: I hope it's a good omen!!!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1353786739999.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baby D

oooh midgey -- that just has to be a sign!! When do you test?


----------



## midgey123

baby D said:


> oooh midgey -- that just has to be a sign!! When do you test?

I really hope it is a good sign!!! :happydance: :happydance: I test on the 10th hopefully if I can hold out that long!!! Still waiting to O atm opk appear to be getting a tiny bit darker though :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Gumpy and Midgey, had a fab night and on my way home now, hope you both feel better very soon xxxx


----------



## mummy2o

Midgey that does sound like a good sign.

Happy birthday Oasis.

Grumpy my son is also disabled. I think they are in a way more amazing than normal children. Not only do they get a hard life they seem to have a special way in coping in the world and nothing really gets my son down, except bedtime.

AFM I have a bug :( I'm really really ill :( I got man flu :'(


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you mummy2o, sorry you are ill too, lol man flu that made me giggle xxxxx


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> oooh midgey -- that just has to be a sign!! When do you test?
> 
> I really hope it is a good sign!!! :happydance: :happydance: I test on the 10th hopefully if I can hold out that long!!! Still waiting to O atm opk appear to be getting a tiny bit darker though :happydance:Click to expand...

Wishing the 10th to hurry for you :flower:

I am waiting to ovulate too --the thing is my cycles can range from 21 to32 days so have put my ticker as a 28 day cycle as an average so not too sure how accurate that is :dohh::dohh:


----------



## midgey123

Glad you had a good night oasis :hugs: 

Well I've had a terrible night :cry: all I have done is threw up I couldn't sleep at all :cry:
I feel so bad today much worse than yesterday. Well on a good note I no longer have a blocked nose :happydance: 
That was the thing that was annoying me the most!!!


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> Glad you had a good night oasis :hugs:
> 
> Well I've had a terrible night :cry: all I have done is threw up I couldn't sleep at all :cry:
> I feel so bad today much worse than yesterday. Well on a good note I no longer have a blocked nose :happydance:
> That was the thing that was annoying me the most!!!

Sorry to hear you are poorly :hugs: On the flip side, illness makes your body less able to fight the sperm I was told --- and I have fallen preggo twice when I'll :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no you poor thing! I know I hate having a blocked nose, I always feel like I'm suffocating! Plus I lost my sense of taste a few times and I may as well of been eating cardboard instead of food lol, couldn't taste a thing. Wonder why you were sick, are you normally sick with flu? Feel so sorry for you xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I hope thats the case BabyD!!! If I'm this ill for a good cause that would amazing :happydance:

Oasis- I hate having a blocked nose :growlmad: I couldn't have what I normally have from the Chinese cause of my throat so I had chicken noodle soup I could not taste a thing!!! :cry: it does feel like I'm suffocating atm. I really have no idea why I'm throwing up this bad I've never had the flu this bad though!! If I'm not feeling any better tomorrow I will go to the doctor's Monday to sort this out :thumbup: xxxxxxx


Sorry too anyone else who is ill sending loads of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

midgey123 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Awww hun sorry to hear you've got the flu, LOL man flu, I use that saying. Hope you get better soon hun. x x x
> 
> Ohhhh he is so bad!! :haha: he can't have just 'normal flu' he has the ultimate flu which in his words has got to be much worse than mine as he is well over a foot taller than me so there is more of him to be ill :dohh: he is such a douche :haha: I hope I feel better in the next couple of days I feel so terrible :cry: xxxClick to expand...

Lol they can do. :D Hope you get better soon. x x x



mummy2o said:


> Well AF arrived early by coming today, but I think that might been my body is back to 28 days cycles, which is good :) So hopefully will get my BFP by 22/12 then since it would bring that earlier too :)

Sorry AF got you hun, Big Hug's. x x x



Oasis717 said:


> I know how you feel!! I've been ill about 5 weeks now, got better then re caught off my 4 year old who started pre school Sep and seems to been ill ever since, I've got a hacking cough, can't breath through my nose and as its my birthday today we are away at a hotel, just about to leave for cinema then dinner, just waiting for DH who takes longer than me to get ready lol. Hope my cough doesn't disturb the film lol. Feel beta soon!! Xxxxxxxxx

Happy Birthday. Hope you had a good one, Even though you was ill. Hope you get beeter soon. x x x



midgey123 said:


> Gumpyttc5 said:
> 
> 
> its not nice but she is amazing she just takes it all in her stride with a big smile. she has a lot going and is classed as disabled u would never think it though if you saw her xxx
> 
> Awwww bless her :hugs: children are amazing my 2 are just lovely honestly they make life worth while don't they :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Yep they Are. Cant wait to have another. :D x x x



mummy2o said:


> Midgey that does sound like a good sign.
> 
> Happy birthday Oasis.
> 
> Grumpy my son is also disabled. I think they are in a way more amazing than normal children. Not only do they get a hard life they seem to have a special way in coping in the world and nothing really gets my son down, except bedtime.
> 
> AFM I have a bug :( I'm really really ill :( I got man flu :'(

OMG... Totally Rude thing to say. I have a normal Child... What is your point. I also have a disabled family member, & if I do say my self there both amazing. Maybe you should think before you speak in future. Hope I didn't affend anyone, But I thought That was rude. x x x


----------



## midgey123

xXxJessicaxXx- I've stopped throwing up now so I'm feeling a bit better!! :thumbup: hopefully I'm better by tomorrow so I can get bding!!!!

And I think ALL children are amazing no matter what I don't think one child is more special than another all children are beautiful and gifts to us :hugs: xxx


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry that I have offended you. But tbh no child is normal. There is no such thing as normality. So every child is special in his or her own way. However, I do believe certain things are harder to overcome than others. My son looks normal, he doesn't appear to ill. I have worked in a pre-school and I have found some of there children there a lot harder to look after than my own son, so maybe its possible down to upbringing to. But my son has had a hard life and taking it all in his stride, which I know in other children would regress due to it from what they teach on childcare courses. That is all I will say on this. YES EVERY CHILD IS SPECIAL. Just some have a harder life regardless of race, religion or special needs.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

midgey that fortune cookie has got me all excited for you that bfp is just around the corner im sure of it xxx i hope you feel better soon but i agree with baby d loads of people get preg when ill. i have read here loads of times people saying "not my month this month as i have been ill and not got much bding done" only to find out that was the month they got their bfp. i personally think u are that focussed on getting better that u arent so stressed with ttc. bring on the 10th woohoo xxxx

oasis im glad u had a great birthday xxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> midgey that fortune cookie has got me all excited for you that bfp is just around the corner im sure of it xxx i hope you feel better soon but i agree with baby d loads of people get preg when ill. i have read here loads of times people saying "not my month this month as i have been ill and not got much bding done" only to find out that was the month they got their bfp. i personally think u are that focussed on getting better that u arent so stressed with ttc. bring on the 10th woohoo xxxx
> 
> oasis im glad u had a great birthday xxx

Yayyyyy I hope so trying to not let it get me too excited but I cant help it!!! :happydance: I was soooooo excited when I opened it last night!! Even in my ill state I squealed!!! :haha: keeping my fingers crossed its a good omen for all of us :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mamawanabe21

Can you I join you ladies? I plan to test on 7 Dec..if I can wait that long! 
FX for everyone 
x


----------



## Oasis717

Hi mamawanabe, I know what you mean I'm gunna try REALLY hard to not test til AF due, if I can last! Midgey I think it's a sign, excited for you!! Xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Welcome mamawanabe :hugs: good luck for the 7th! I'm going to they hold out for the 10th but I'm doubtful I will make it!!! :happydance: xx

Oasis I really hope so :happydance: hope it happens for all us ladies :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes me too hunni, fingers x'd for all of us, doubting I will last to the 4th but will try, I've only got one test so just need not buy anymore xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I've only just realised my phone changed gumpy to grumpy!!! Sorry gumpy you don't sound at all grumpy lol I have fixed my post, stooooopid phone!! Xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I have bought my tests for this month and my oh has hid them so I don't start testing at 6dpo :dohh: lol well I think I've missed my ovulation :cry: my cm has gone creamy and I never have this before I o so feeling doubtful now :cry: well we bd'd enough I think if I did o early if I ovulated at all only time shall tell :shrug: xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I know if I was let loose I'd be testing today I'm sure which is crazy! I really don't know about this month, I didn't have any strong ovulation signs, last month they were crazy strong. Ff put me ovulating on the 20th and my opks went positive on the 19th night but I ran out so I couldn't check if it was just a surge or whether tests would of gone lighter the next day. Just won't know now. I'm not really hopeful but you know what they say, when you least expect it! Xxxxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

midgey123 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx- I've stopped throwing up now so I'm feeling a bit better!! :thumbup: hopefully I'm better by tomorrow so I can get bding!!!!
> 
> And I think ALL children are amazing no matter what I don't think one child is more special than another all children are beautiful and gifts to us :hugs: xxx

Aww glad your getting there hun & thx hun totally agree. x x x



mummy2o said:


> I'm sorry that I have offended you. But tbh no child is normal. There is no such thing as normality. So every child is special in his or her own way. However, I do believe certain things are harder to overcome than others. My son looks normal, he doesn't appear to ill. I have worked in a pre-school and I have found some of there children there a lot harder to look after than my own son, so maybe its possible down to upbringing to. But my son has had a hard life and taking it all in his stride, which I know in other children would regress due to it from what they teach on childcare courses. That is all I will say on this. YES EVERY CHILD IS SPECIAL. Just some have a harder life regardless of race, religion or special needs.

Hun you dont have to be sorry, I just felt a little offended. I understand it's hard for mother's with desiabled children. Just dont think no child is any more special then another child. All children are special. You say you've had a harder life but you dont know how hard anyone else's life is unles we say. But we all go though hard time's. I totally feel for you and your LO. :hugs: x x x


----------



## midgey123

I may not have missed o after all :thumbup: I've had a bit of ewcm we did the deed and will do for the next few days hopefully we catch the eggy!!! :happydance: opk is getting a tiny bit darker hopefully it means I will o in a few days! 

Oasis- I have read .ao many stories!! Didn't bd enough etc and they get there bfp that month praying this is the case for you hun :hugs: xxxxxxx 

xXxjessicaxXx- thanks hun I am feeling better now not 100% but defo over the worst :happydance: xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Midgey, I hope so! Great news about you too, I'm really not sure on O but we have bd everyday since cd 9 so we can't do anymore than that, I guess we'll find out on the 4th! Xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Yayyy I can't wait for your test!!! Mine seems so far away :haha: I should be 13dpo by the 10th I hope to hold out until then will try not to test before :happydance:
Well I feel a bit better this morning I'm still crappy but better than yesterday!! Its just my chest today it's really sore I can't stop coughing!! It's driving me crazy!!!! :growlmad:
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I know me too, everytime I laugh it sends me on a mad coughing fit and I can't stop! I was watching Alan Carr last night from sat and it had me in fits, of laughter and coughing lol. Glad you feel a bit beta, my test still feels so far away too, my dh checked my test was still in the cupboard last nite, I'm sure he thinks I'm gunna give in lol xxxx


----------



## midgey123

My oh loves to hide my tests :growlmad: he hides them in places he knows I can't reach :dohh: oh I know anything like laughing and I'm off coughing my guts up its horrible :cry: my dd and ds are ill now bless them they've got the day off were all going to have a duvet day and hopefully get better :hugs: 
Hope you get better soon hun :hugs: it's horrible been ill but like you've all told me loads of women fall pregnant ill :happydance: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sorry to hear LO's are ill hun, Hope they get better soon. Glad to hear your feeling better & ovulation is around the corner :D Get BD'ing. Oh & Your welcome. x x x

As for me AF is Due tomorrow. Totally Know it's gonna be dissappointment for me but Guess Iv got next month to try for a christmas BFP. But Once again with my luck my chance's will be low. x x x


----------



## Oasis717

Jessica will be crossing my fingers for you, really hoping you get a bfpxxxxxSorry lo's are ill Midgey, hoping you all enjoyed your duvet day and are feeling a bit better xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thx hun. I hope you get your's too. :D What CD or DPO are you? I was reading your Sig, Look's like you've had a hard time hun, Sorry to see you lost your little angel's. Big hug's and im here If you need to talk or you can alway PM me. x x x


----------



## Oasis717

What a lovely message, thank you so much for that, very sorry you have had such a hard time too, it makes all the difference to have lovely people like you for support. I'm 6dpo and I was planning not to test until AF due on the 4th but I'm not sure I'll last!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun and your welcome. I like to help if I can and after TTC for so long with no help I learned the hard way and researched alot. The support is nice and doe's help. I have made loads of friend's on BnB in the last year and most are very helpful and kind hearted. Dont blame ya hun for waiting for test date, But totally agree trying to hold of is hard lol. Defo for a POASaddict like me lol. Well was a POAS addict. Haven't done to bad this cycle & it's gone quite quickly. x x x


----------



## Oasis717

I said on another thread it's so odd because before coming on here I used to do two tests, bought from the supermarket and that was it! I wouldn't even of thought of testing again but It must be catching lol as I have def caught the testing bug. I've got a bit of a dilemma in that after my last mc on the 28th sep my hpts tested positive all the way round to first AF on the 6th Nov, and past it to the last test I did on the 21st Nov, was so faint I couldn't catch it on camera but it was def still there. I gave up at that point and thought as they had got so much lighter after AF in a few days it would be gone but I neva got a bfn. I have pics of the tests and I guess as long as any new tests I do are darker than the last test it must be a new pregnancy? At least I have the last test to compare, I really think I'll end up testing before though lolXxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

OMG sound's great hun. When you testing next??? x x x


----------



## midgey123

Jessica- thanks hun they are feeling a bit better now I seem to have gone bad again as well :cry: my cough and blocked nose have come back with a vengeance :growlmad: really hope af doesn't show and you get an early bfp :hugs: good luck xxx

Oasis- so sorry for you losses hun I didn't even realise :hugs: :hugs: praying this is your month and you get a beautiful bfp :flower: xxxxxxxxx

I completely agree ladies before bnb I didn't test until Af was late!! As soon as I joined Bam poasa :haha: my oh thinks I'm mental I have tested the day after o before :blush: for no reason what so ever if you don't mind me asking how long have you both been ttc for? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Jessica I caved and did a test earlier, ONLY cause I thought right last test was 21st nov , it was barely there, half as strong as the test on 17th, I haven't tested in 5 days so I thought ok, by now 5 days on I would absolutely have a bfn, DH couldn't even see the line on 21st, so I tested earlier intending on getting a neg then knowing when I test on 4th if anything was there it would be a new pregnancy. But when I tested the line was there and back to the strength of the test I did on the 17th Nov. I did take a pic but uploaded on here it's a bit hard to see. At 6dpo would I get a faint positive, and if its gone back to how my test looked on 17th surely only a new pregnancy would be able to darken the line. Now I'm so confused!! Will test again wed, I guess 48 hours would show a progression on a new pregnancy. I don't know what to think! Xxxxxxx
I'm sorry you are feeling worse Midgey, I seem to have been ill so long I've forgotten what its like to feel well lol. And thank you, it's still really hard, I would have been due on the 7th Jan if I hadn't lost my first, that's hard. We started trying in March, I think the stress of our wedding plans knocked me off a bit as I fell in April, lost my lo on June 23 waited one cycle and got pregnant the next only to loose that lo too. Xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0498.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry I forgot to mention I had a tiny piece of tissue left after Sep mc and they said that's what was causing positive hpts for 8 weeks after, my tests got lighter and lighter over 8 wks to the point of on the 21st after AF on the 6th it was like a ghost of a line. I was praying for a bfn the whole 8 weeks to get some closure really but I never tested again after the 21st and now the line is darker than that test when really by now it should be gone! We only TTC this month and I ovulated 20th Nov. As I said though Wednesday's test will hopefully tell me more xxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oh hun that sounds awful :hugs: so so sorry I've been trying now for over 2 years :cry: I have no idea what is wrong going for a laparscopy in January not looking forward to it at all


----------



## Oasis717

I've had two of those hunni, back in my twenties, I had the first one which diagnosed endometriosis, not sure if you've heard of that? Then a second to treat it. I also had to have implants into my stomach after once a month for 6 months to create a fake menopause, I dunno if I spelt that right it looks funny lol. Anyway, that's really positive they are doing that, hopefully you can get some answers. Thank you. I'm so sorry both you and Jessica have had to be going through this long wait but I'm absolutely sure we will get there in the end, I'm so glad I found this thread:) xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> I've had two of those hunni, back in my twenties, I had the first one which diagnosed endometriosis, not sure if you've heard of that? Then a second to treat it. I also had to have implants into my stomach after once a month for 6 months to create a fake menopause, I dunno if I spelt that right it looks funny lol. Anyway, that's really positive they are doing that, hopefully you can get some answers. Thank you. I'm so sorry both you and Jessica have had to be going through this long wait but I'm absolutely sure we will get there in the end, I'm so glad I found this thread:) xxxxxxx

Sorry hun that only posted half my post!!! :haha: yes that's what I'm getting checked for tbh I haven't got many symptoms as such like heavy periods ect but I have got some of the symptoms so I just want to rule it out so it isn't on my mind :nope: and I am sure that we will all get our bfp some day :hugs: must be cooking up some good eggs!!! :happydance: 
How many dpo are you hun? I can see a very very faint line in that test!!! I am PRAYING that is your rainbow baby :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

And I am so glad all of you ladies have joined my Christmas bfp thread :happydance: you make this tww hell easier and keep me sane thank you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

You too hunni, it's making it much easier for me as well, I didn't really have any symptoms of endometriosis either, I was quite shocked I had it and as the only way to check if you do is via laparoscopy I have no idea whether mine came back after the laser and hormone treatment but it didn't affect my fertility in years to come. The treatments they have these days will be 20 years more advanced (thats showing my age lol) I was 6dpo when I did the test, it is hard to see on here its clearer on my phone pic. Ill post the pics I have that I took following mc the first is 30th Oct, next is 14th Nov then 17th Nov, I couldn't get a pic of the 21st Nov test cause was so faint it wouldn't show but you can see just in 3 days from the 14th to the 17th how much lighter they got. Really by now I should have a stark white so this test today has thrown me a bit xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0254.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 10









IMAG0448.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0459-1.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## midgey123

Have you been to the doctor's about it hun? Not one of those tests is negative :hugs: I've heard hcg can last in your system for a while after mc but that is quite a long time for it to stay there hope everything is ok hun this must be terrible for you :hugs: :hugs: how many dpo are you now? 
And yes that's what I mean I have a few symptoms of it but because I'm worrying about having it I'm stressing myself out so I want to rule it out if I don't have it or treat it if I do. I think one of the problems I'm having is I'm not getting any ewcm when I ovulate :growlmad: I really want to try preseed. I'm trying grapefruit juice atm bandit has thinned my cm out a lot I just have no ewcm :cry: hope the sperm can get through :blush: 
My ovulation tests are getting much darker but aren't 100% positive yet so going to test again tonight :happydance: I really want to be 1dpo!!!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Grr wrote a big answer and my phone wiped it off without posting lol. It is a long time, I rang EPA unit that dealt with my mc and they said would be neg after AF but it was still pos 3 wks after, but so so light. So as they were getting progressively lighter I left it. However yest test was darker than 21st's so who knows!! Am 7dpo now, will test 2mora and Fri now I got this positive just make sure it's not a new pregnancy. Hope the juice works! I read somewhere ladies also use cough mixture around O as it loosens mucus in the whole body not just the chest. I usually get loads symptoms at O inc ewmc but I didn't notice any this past month. I now have infected sinuses:'( YAY!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I heard that too that people use Robitussin cough medicine or something like that I've heard of women using real egg whites!! I really don't think I could personally do that the risks of infection are too much for me I think although I'm guessing because it is not harmful to sperm it would be perfect!! :thumbup: hopefully this is your Christmas bfp hun :hugs: it does sound promising since it's darker!! Keeping everything crossed for you :flower: loads of people have sadly had an mc and gotten pg the next cycle! 
And the grapefruit juice is ergh I hate the taste but if it works then yayyy :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol yeah grapefruit juice wouldn't be my fav choice of drink but if it works, yay, that's it Robitussin, that's what it was called, don't think I'd use it myself and def not the egg whites lol. Think I'd stick with the juice too, it's supposed be good for weight loss if you drink before meals, apparently you burn more fat! So as I need to loose weight I think I'll try that next month. I'm not sure bout this month hun, apart from feeling more ill than I have in yrs with this flu I have no symptoms at all. I'm betting the test will be the same 2mora, will post a pic once I've done it though xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

It's horrible :cry: I really don't like the taste of it!! Luckily my taste buds have vanished and I can't taste anything so that's good :happydance: I'm trying to lose a bit of weight atm well trying to eat more healthy foods!! And I've completely cut down on my caffeine this month I'm am addicted to tea so this is a good thing for me :thumbup: 
Really hope it's darker tomorrow hun if not the next day! Keeping everything that can physically be crossed, crossed for you hun :hugs: and I'm hoping you get better soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## crossbow

Hi I think I'm out for November as don't think we bd at the right time....so being on December, good luck all x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol that made me giggle, everything physically able to cross! Thanks hunni, same back at you. Am a tea addict myself but have swapped to green tea this month, got a Twinnings one with apple and pear, it's growing on me slowly lol. Not the same as a nice cuppa but much healthier. And me too trying eat healthier have cut out junk, I lost a stone for my wedding in March then have put it back on since but DH is a bit of a chocaholic and its rubbed off on me, whereas he's 6ft 5 and can eat whatever he likes I'm not that lucky! xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

crossbow said:


> Hi I think I'm out for November as don't think we bd at the right time....so being on December, good luck all x

Hiya, you never know! But if not loads luck for December:) xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Lol that made me giggle, everything physically able to cross! Thanks hunni, same back at you. Am a tea addict myself but have swapped to green tea this month, got a Twinnings one with apple and pear, it's growing on me slowly lol. Not the same as a nice cuppa but much healthier. And me too trying eat healthier have cut out junk, I lost a stone for my wedding in March then have put it back on since but DH is a bit of a chocaholic and its rubbed off on me, whereas he's 6ft 5 and can eat whatever he likes I'm not that lucky xxxxxxx

Haha!! Exact same hun!! I'm 5ft 1 I think :blush: my oh is 6ft 5 that's how he hides all my tests!! I can't reach anything! :growlmad: he could eat for Britain you wouldn't think it to look at him because he looks really toned but he's over 19 stone and he can get away with eating anything!! Where as me I look at a cake and that's it I've put on a stone :cry: I love tea so much I am still having a cuppa in the morning but the rest of the day I'm drinking grapefruit juice and water :( and eating like a guinea pig lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

crossbow said:


> Hi I think I'm out for November as don't think we bd at the right time....so being on December, good luck all x

Yayyy welcome hun good luck for this month :hugs: if not I'm sure there will be a Christmas bfp waiting for you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg that made me die, you do make me laugh. You need to get some step ladders to find them lol. Yeah my DH same, he's about 18 stone but cause of his height hes not overweight just same as your oh toned, my pic I have on here is him on our wedding day in March, I'm well jel of him :growlmad:, I'm 16 yrs older than him so metabolism is def not on my side xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I do!! He puts them in places he knows I would have to turn into spiderman to find them :growlmad: me and my oh are the same age he does not put on weight and if he does he just turns it into muscle :growlmad: lol where as me I can put it on so easily!!! Awwww your hubby looks so smart congrats on your wedding :hugs: that's well late :haha: I can't even explain what my oh looks like :shrug: he's tall dark hair green eyes and covered in tattoos!! He's a tattoo artist so he literally is covered he's having his neck tattooed next week his entire neck :growlmad: I really don't want him too but it's his neck so I can't do much :haha:
On another note I just got my positive opk :happydance: :happydance: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yay on your opk! Omg that rhymes lol. Get busy you then the grapefruit juice might have worked its magic:thumbup:how funny your oh is a tattoo artist mine is pretty addicted to them, luckily I love them and he's got some really nice ones, i think writing looks good on the neck, DH just had some writing and music notes on his neck, looks really good. And thanks hunni it was a perfect wedding day, I had the most beautiful dress, felt like a proper princess, just went too quickly I could do it all again. Funny how were all addicted to poas, I'd have done one today if I'd had one lol but DH won't get one til 2mora, he knows me too well! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

He loves his tattoos so much he's got both his arms done his chest his belly the bottom of both his legs and he's started on the top :haha: I lose track of how many he's got!! Oh and both his hands!! His whole neck will be done I think I'll like it when it's done I'll be a bit screwed if I don't like it :haha: he's got piercings aswell I don't mind them though :cloud9: I've got one of my arms done the top of one of my legs and the bottom of the other he did all of them :haha: 
We're engaged I want to wait a while to get married planning it drove me crazy at the start so I decided to wait lol Awwww your hubby sounds just like mine he won't buy me more tests unless I have a tantrum :blush: or he'll just hide them :growlmad: he will tell me he has bought some but hid them where I will never find them!! I told him last month that his xbox was having a bath unless he gave them back 20 seconds later they were in my hand :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'd have to confiscate his chocolate lol. He can't live without that, I might try that, holding the chocolate to ransom and he only gets it back if he hands over the tests lol, might be worth a try!! Wow your oh has a lot of tattoos, I bet they look really good, my DH wants tattoo hours for Xmas, he's working on a full sleeve at the mo, I've got a couple but it hurts too bad for me:cry: I have got a proper nice one at the bottom of my back. It's like a choker necklace around a pink bow, it's really beautiful but god did it hurt, I had DH name on the inside of my wrist when we got engaged in Dec, he asked me on the 23rd Dec and we got married March 10, no one could believe we did everything in such a short time but we did! Bloody stressful but worth it on the day. I've just downloaded an app for my phone that tweaks the pics:thumbup:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hahahaaha confiscate his chocolate :haha: that's so funny!! It's my oh xbox if anything happened to that he would die :haha: I always threaten him with that but he's now put it on top of the wardrobe so I can't reach it unless I get my stool from the vanity table thing which is a pain in the bum :growlmad: 
I hate having tattoos done It hurts so much!! :cry: my leg hurt the most I've got a huge skull thing with roses and stuff around it it's hard to explain! Lol it looks really nice but ouch!!!! I'm sure when he was doing it he was doing it harder on purpose :growlmad: lol that sounds like such a nice tattoo hun I forgot I've got one on the bottom of my back its like a star thing that hurt loads!! My oh didn't do that one though I had that done must be 10 years ago now! That's so quick!! Wow!!!! I really don't think I could get it done that quickly well done for that hun :hugs: that must have been so much stress! 
Have you tried tweaking your pic from yesterday? I'm SO excited about your test tomorrow :happydance: :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I was just having a play around but although the pic is really clear on my phone in my gallery then when I upload to here it looks rubbish! Maybe I can tweak tomorrows or maybe I won't have to lol. That sounds lovely what you have, your well brave I even swore at the tattooist when he did my back it hurt sooooooo bad, I knew him though so he forgave me! I know it was a short space of time but we managed everything in it, dunno how!! I still don't hold out much hope for tomorrows test hun, I haven't even got sore boobs:cry: ah well I will know more tomorrow aft:thumbup:xxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Because my oh does all my tattoos I can swear at him loads :haha: it gives him practice for difficult customers I suppose :winkwink: that is so so quick honestly you deserve a medal for getting it done that quickly!!! :haha: 
So excited about tomorrow's test!!! I have everything crossed hun :happydance: 
I have an app that has all the tweaking stuff on it drives me crazy!! I take a test I tweak the hell out of it then get angry at my phone!!! :blush: I get a bit crazy when it comes to finding a line :blush: I so hopebits a bfp tomorrow I'm sooooo excited!!!! :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol that's a good thing! I had to try to pretend I was ok but I really wasn't, hurt so bad, when he switched up to a bigger needle to shade the bow it was agonising and I called him something I shouldn't lol, he just laughed. I'm actually scared to test tomorrow, mind you I'm scared of it all, testing, scans, loosing my lo's has changed everything but hopefully we'll have some good luck one day. Well you have to keep positive hunni don't you:hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

midgey123 said:


> Jessica- thanks hun they are feeling a bit better now I seem to have gone bad again as well :cry: my cough and blocked nose have come back with a vengeance :growlmad: really hope af doesn't show and you get an early bfp :hugs: good luck xxx
> 
> Oasis- so sorry for you losses hun I didn't even realise :hugs: :hugs: praying this is your month and you get a beautiful bfp :flower: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> I completely agree ladies before bnb I didn't test until Af was late!! As soon as I joined Bam poasa :haha: my oh thinks I'm mental I have tested the day after o before :blush: for no reason what so ever if you don't mind me asking how long have you both been ttc for? Xxxxxxxxx

Your Welcome and sorry to hear your got worse again. Hope you get better soon hun. Big hug's. P.s Thx Hun x x x



Oasis717 said:


> Jessica I caved and did a test earlier, ONLY cause I thought right last test was 21st nov , it was barely there, half as strong as the test on 17th, I haven't tested in 5 days so I thought ok, by now 5 days on I would absolutely have a bfn, DH couldn't even see the line on 21st, so I tested earlier intending on getting a neg then knowing when I test on 4th if anything was there it would be a new pregnancy. But when I tested the line was there and back to the strength of the test I did on the 17th Nov. I did take a pic but uploaded on here it's a bit hard to see. At 6dpo would I get a faint positive, and if its gone back to how my test looked on 17th surely only a new pregnancy would be able to darken the line. Now I'm so confused!! Will test again wed, I guess 48 hours would show a progression on a new pregnancy. I don't know what to think! Xxxxxxx
> I'm sorry you are feeling worse Midgey, I seem to have been ill so long I've forgotten what its like to feel well lol. And thank you, it's still really hard, I would have been due on the 7th Jan if I hadn't lost my first, that's hard. We started trying in March, I think the stress of our wedding plans knocked me off a bit as I fell in April, lost my lo on June 23 waited one cycle and got pregnant the next only to loose that lo too. Xxxxxxx

 


Oasis717 said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention I had a tiny piece of tissue left after Sep mc and they said that's what was causing positive hpts for 8 weeks after, my tests got lighter and lighter over 8 wks to the point of on the 21st after AF on the 6th it was like a ghost of a line. I was praying for a bfn the whole 8 weeks to get some closure really but I never tested again after the 21st and now the line is darker than that test when really by now it should be gone! We only TTC this month and I ovulated 20th Nov. As I said though Wednesday's test will hopefully tell me more xxxxxxxx




Oasis717 said:


> I've had two of those hunni, back in my twenties, I had the first one which diagnosed endometriosis, not sure if you've heard of that? Then a second to treat it. I also had to have implants into my stomach after once a month for 6 months to create a fake menopause, I dunno if I spelt that right it looks funny lol. Anyway, that's really positive they are doing that, hopefully you can get some answers. Thank you. I'm so sorry both you and Jessica have had to be going through this long wait but I'm absolutely sure we will get there in the end, I'm so glad I found this thread:) xxxxxxx




Oasis717 said:


> You too hunni, it's making it much easier for me as well, I didn't really have any symptoms of endometriosis either, I was quite shocked I had it and as the only way to check if you do is via laparoscopy I have no idea whether mine came back after the laser and hormone treatment but it didn't affect my fertility in years to come. The treatments they have these days will be 20 years more advanced (thats showing my age lol) I was 6dpo when I did the test, it is hard to see on here its clearer on my phone pic. Ill post the pics I have that I took following mc the first is 30th Oct, next is 14th Nov then 17th Nov, I couldn't get a pic of the 21st Nov test cause was so faint it wouldn't show but you can see just in 3 days from the 14th to the 17th how much lighter they got. Really by now I should have a stark white so this test today has thrown me a bit xxxxxx




Oasis717 said:


> Grr wrote a big answer and my phone wiped it off without posting lol. It is a long time, I rang EPA unit that dealt with my mc and they said would be neg after AF but it was still pos 3 wks after, but so so light. So as they were getting progressively lighter I left it. However yest test was darker than 21st's so who knows!! Am 7dpo now, will test 2mora and Fri now I got this positive just make sure it's not a new pregnancy. Hope the juice works! I read somewhere ladies also use cough mixture around O as it loosens mucus in the whole body not just the chest. I usually get loads symptoms at O inc ewmc but I didn't notice any this past month. I now have infected sinuses:'( YAY!! Xxxxxxxxxx

Sorry to hear BFN hun, As long as red river aint flowing then your still in for a chance of a BFP. Sorry to hear about the tissue to. Big Hug's hun. x x x



midgey123 said:


> I do!! He puts them in places he knows I would have to turn into spiderman to find them :growlmad: me and my oh are the same age he does not put on weight and if he does he just turns it into muscle :growlmad: lol where as me I can put it on so easily!!! Awwww your hubby looks so smart congrats on your wedding :hugs: that's well late :haha: I can't even explain what my oh looks like :shrug: he's tall dark hair green eyes and covered in tattoos!! He's a tattoo artist so he literally is covered he's having his neck tattooed next week his entire neck :growlmad: I really don't want him too but it's his neck so I can't do much :haha:
> On another note I just got my positive opk :happydance: :happydance: xxxxxxxx

Yay for positive OPK get BD'ing. :D x x x



*Happy Birthday To Me... LOL... CD27... BFN... AF No Show...*

Woke up this morning in a good mood. Did a test and got a BFN, But im good and waiting for AF, Atleast I wont feel as shitting now when AF show's her devil looking face. First sign of AF is Really tender Lower abdomen and cervix. Not feeling anythink ATM. x x x

As for my birthday had a great day, We (me, Fiance & DD) Went to my Mother's for the day, See my sister's, Brother and nethew which was nice, then came home, Got Honey settled Down, After she had dinner. Then My wonderful fiance cooked me a lovely steak meal https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif So For me Iv had a lovely day & 100% i'll have a lovely night. x x x


----------



## midgey123

I called him some obscene things :blush: when he put the needle in my leg I nearly kicked him in the face!!!!! :haha: but when he is having a tattoo he sits there like he's having a massage!! Not phased at all apart from when he has a piercing then he turns into a huge baby :haha: 
Awwww hun :hugs: it must be so hard after everything that's happened but like you said all you can do is be as positive as possible :hugs: I really hope this is your sticky rainbow baby :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

xXxJessicaxXx Yayyyyyy for no af and happy birthday!!! Glad you had a great day hun :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

:cake::kiss::kiss:Happy Birthday Jessicaxxxxxxx glad you had such a lovely day!! Xxxxxx

Lol Midgey how funny I am in agony getting tats and DH just sits there as if its nothing! He tells me it doesn't hurt and he finds it therapeutic lol xxxxxxx
Yep hunni we gotta be positive all the way :kiss:xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx Girlie's. x x x


----------



## midgey123

My oh says that!!! How can having a very sharp needle stabbing your skin loads be nice or therapeutic :haha: he thinks I'm a baby because it hurts!! Yeah hun we've got to be positive it will happen hopefully it's an early Christmas present for you that would be amazing :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I said that to DH all I want for Xmas is a sticky bean! I think we are all wanting thatxx just been watching I'm a celeb, been laughing and setting my cough off again lol. Day two of diet and doing well, no junk still or bread, I love bread but it does my waist no favours, I seem to lose much more when I stop eating it. And I know I think having a tattoo is like being sliced with a burning needle! Not my idea of therapeutic lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oh dear :hugs: I'm so glad my cough is easing off a bit it seems to be much worse when I lie down


----------



## midgey123

Oh dear :hugs: I'm so glad my cough is easing off a bit it seems to be much worse when I lie down :cry: I've said that to my oh!! I don't want anything else for Christmas it would be the perfect present! :cloud9: I really don't think it will happen this month for me my cm has been so crappy :growlmad: no ewcm just creamy sticky cm!! Good luck to any sperm trying to get through that!! :dohh: only time will tell I suppose tattoos are horrible and I hate it when I have to have bloods done or an injection of some sort :( EVERY doctor is the same well you've had tattoos why can't you have a needle!?! It's is NOT the same :cry: it's someone stealing my blood!!! I hate needles I'm terrified of them which does sound silly but to me it's completely different!! :dohh: well done for your diet hun :hugs: :hugs: I'm still doing ok I did have a sneaky cuppa though :blush: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thx Girlie's. x x x

Hope your having a great night hun again happy birthday :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah mines worse lying down hun, and laughing, sorry I nodded off, couldn't sleep last night worrying about tests etc, I don't think it sounds silly you can have tattoos but are scared of needles, it's completely different, I know tattoos are done by needles but it's not like its being stuck into a vein! I hate hospitals, doctors, dentists, the old white coat syndrome my dad used to call it lol, I def have that!! I feel same as you hun, I've not noticed any ewmc at all, I'm not too hopeful, but then confused I didn't get a neg. Oh well not long to test. Night hunni, speak to you 2mora xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Night hun sweet dreams :hugs: I work through most of the night :growlmad: so I will be up quite late good luck with your testing can't wait for an update so so excited :happydance: I hate hospitals too :cry: they are horrible!!! Needles are so scary I will do anything I can to avoid them! I turn into a huge baby :dohh: night xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Afternoon hunni, I didn't realise you worked through the night, hope you're ok, well, I did the test, and it was exactly the same as Monday's, faint, faint line, very hard to get a pic of. DH thinks it's hcg from before and not a new pregnancy and at 8dpo its just too soon to be testing for a new pregnancy. I think he's right. What's odd though is its still darker than 21st Nov test and I really thought after another 7 days I'd have a negative now:cry: my cycle after mc was 5 weeks 2 days and my AF due date of 4th Dec is based on a 28 day cycle which I may not even have this month. Might be much longer so I might be testing way too early. I think I'll leave the other test til Tuesday, I think it's pointless doing before that now.Hmmmm I wish I'd just got a neg after mc and I wouldn't be still going through this:growlmad: : oh well hunni mustn't get my hopes up anymore I don't think for this month. Xxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0511.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 10









1354107767-picsay.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx Midgey. x x x

Look's neg to me hun. But Fx'd that become's a BFP this cycle for you. :D x x x

CD1 today for me. x x x


----------



## Oasis717

Hiya Jessica, irl it looks a bit different, but yes it's so faint to be able to get a good pic tried again here and it's the same as Mondays so not a new pregnancy I don't think, ah well, never mind, always next month xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0521.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 10









1354109309-picsay.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## midgey123

Hun that line looks so much darker!! I don't want to get your hopes up but that looks a lot darker than the one you did the other day!!! :flower: I think you should try a frer if I'm right thtas an asda test? My chemical showed up on a frer first then an asda home brand :hugs: I really don't think that it's hcg from your mc because today's looks much darker to me I tweaked :happydance: can you see it better now? I can really see it hun :hugs: xxxxxxxx 

Jessica Yayyyyyy for cd1 Christmas bfp coming your way!! :happydance: xxx 

As for me 1 dpo today :happydance: :happydance: Yayyyyyy xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354110372234.jpg
File size: 94.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## midgey123

Here's another tweak :hugs: I can really see it hun!!! Get a frer!!! :happydance: xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354111113628.jpg
File size: 105.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies -- thoughts please!

So I my cycles are generally irregular in the sense that their lentgh can vary from 28 to 32 days -- so when I set up my ticker I said 28 days as an average. Now, according to ticker I should ovulate tomorrow but am beginniong to worry I have missed it beacuse for the previous two days I have had a really crampy tummy -- I do get this some months when I ovulate but not always --- but didn't think anything of it as had a urine infection a week ago -- finished antibiotics friday last week and urine test showed it had gone on Monday but had been putting the cramps down to that but now am wondering if it was infact early ovulation as yesterday I had some spotting -- there when I wiped then tinged CM that stained my underwear -- also had slightly sensitive boobs yesterday and day before too! Today the cramping has subsided lots.

What do you think? Did I ovulate early? We have not BD since saturday for one reason or another so if I did ovulate yesterday then HOPEFULLY some 'little friends' will have survived as it's been 4 days since then today ---- eeek. Probably messed up my chance!


----------



## midgey123

Baby D- do you use opk's or temp? The cramping and slight bleeding could of been o if you dtd 4 days ago you could have caught the eggy :thumbup: keeping my fingers crossed hun!!! I would keep bding for a few days just in case as the cramps could also be due to the urine infection :hugs: good luck!


----------



## Oasis717

midgey123 said:


> Here's another tweak :hugs: I can really see it hun!!! Get a frer!!! :happydance: xxxxxxxx

I can really see it on your tweaks!! Thank you hunni, but im not sure, DH says its same as Mondays but just I couldnt get a good pic monday? Im soooo confused, dunno what to do now! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

That line is so visible hun!!! I would take a frer as I'm sure you would get a good line now!! Can your doctor do your bloods?? It really looks darker to me than Monday's but like you said you couldn't get a good pic!! :happydance: hun I really think this is a new pregnancy that line is so dark!! :happydance: have you got a pic of Monday's test again and I will give it a tweak see if we get the same result? :hugs: I'm sooooo excited!!! I could wee!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

LOL you nutter, so excited you could wee, lol. You are funny:hugs:Well now my DH is saying he thinks its slightly darker as well but he didnt want to say earlier as he doesnt want to get my hopes up but he did say that todays he could see better than mondays, but he still thinks its faint but it does have colour he said so I just dont know! He looked for a FRER at Asda when he went earlier but they had none so as we dont drive will have to wait until the weekend as there is nothing else near to buy one:cry:. Hmmmm I dunno!! Lol, will put a pic of Mondays on again, I took it in the bathroom and lighting wasnt so good as my kitchen where I took todays:shrug:xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Mondays pic hun xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







1354045839-picsay.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Gumpyttc5

oasis i can se it too, fingers crossed for you and cant wait to see your next test xxxx

hi midgey how are you all feeling now hun? i hope you were well enough to get bding xx

as for me im 7dpo now have just a cold never did get full flu but still have a stuffy nose. but i have no symptoms at all so am expecting af on monday as my lp is 11 days. xx

good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Gumpy, im still a bit confused, I guess I just have to keep testing, think ill buy some ics wasnt going to but otherwise its so dear! I haven't got any symptoms either hun so thats why i wasnt that hopeful, I guess it's just a waiting game:)xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hun that is definitely darker!!!! :happydance: :happydance: I can see the line on Monday's but today's is so so much darker!!! Yayyyyyy I'm praying this is it for you hunni :hugs: :hugs: oh noooooo!!! We need an emergency frer now!! :haha: I really could wee hun I'm so excited!!! :happydance: xxxxxxxx
Gumpy- hey hun how you feeling? I'm a bit better today still a bit stuffed up but a lot better than I was :) we are going to dtd later on :blush: fingers crossed for you hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Is it?? Oh bloody hell someone give me a FRER lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
PS glad you're feeling a bit betterxxx


----------



## midgey123

Omg we need a frer!!!!!! Lol I hope this is it for you!!! How are you feeling? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

glad u r feeling better hun xxx

oasis im so excited for you xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I haven't been able to get on here tonight it kept logging me out lol. Thanks Gumpy I'm just really scared to get my hopes up in case it's still the old hcg xxxx
Midgey I'm feeling worse by the day! This has been one hell of a flu dose, never mind DH is making me something nice and healthy for dinner and at least I have my taste back. You ok hun? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Thanks gumpy :hugs: I feel a lot better now when are you testing? Or are you waiting until you miss af? Xxx

Hi hun sorry you've got the flu :hugs: I completely understand how crappy it actually feels! :cry: I feel completely out already I've had no ewcm at all just quite thick creamy cm I really don't think the spermies would have made it :cry: well only time will tell I suppose!! I'll try and stay positive lol can't wait for your test :happydance: have you got any more tests?? I think I will die of anticipation if I have to wait longer than tomorrow so I don't know how your feeling hun!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I've been asleep for a bit, I keep dropping off lol, I haven't slept properly for the last few nights cause of this flu so I think it's catching up on me a bit! I've got one Asda one left but DH said not til Fri, but, I ordered some ics today off eBay which I wished I'd done earlier now, I know there not always the best but in times of crisis they'll do! So it looks likely can't test til Fri no matter what. I dunno hun I'm honestly same as you, no symptoms whatsoever of o or with me early pregnancy so I just don't know. Can't wait til you can test!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma 21

midgey123 said:


> I went on a day trip to blackpool and had my palms read!! That was really interesting she was bang on with every last thing apart from the pregnancy thing she predicted that there would be baby within the next 12 months so I had that 4 months ago I would have to be pregnant now for that too happen :cry: oh well she was completely right about everything else :thumbup:
> 
> Big welcome to oasis :hugs: good luck for the 4th!! I've had really bad heartburn the past few days :shrug: I'm pretty sure mine is down to the evil grapefruit juice :growlmad: I can't stand it but it works so let's try! :)

ok so did she say the baby would be born in the next 9 months or there would be a baby? to mediums that can apply to a baby in the womb?


----------



## Emma 21

how long do u ladies wait before doing a pregnancy test... my AF would be due on the 1st dec but i just got a gut feeling that she won't be making an appearance...


----------



## midgey123

Hi hun :hugs: how you feeling this morning? Omg Friday!! That's so long :cry: lol joking it would be good to let your hcg build up a bit :happydance: 
I'm gutted about o I really doubt that sperm would have made it through or survived :cry: I had ewcm last month but absolutely non this month not even slippery/watery don't know what's going on this month! I've got another 11-12 days until testing :dohh: hopefully I can wait that long!
Hun I'm so excited for your test!! Xxxxxxxxxx

Emma21- she honestly didn't say she just said there will be a baby arriving in the next 12 months I didn't ask cause I was so so shocked about how accurate she was!! 
And you could try testing now? Do you know when you ovulated this month?


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just sneaking in - sorry I have been away for a while - I have been away from all BNB threads found it to difficult anyway I don't want to bring this thread down with my doom and gloom:wacko:

Just come to wish you all :dust::dust::dust: for your Christmas BFPs.

I have Ovulated according to my chart - but as it's the first one after my third mc I don't quite believe it.

The good news though I have been for blood tests and so has hubby and we have had genetic testing, the bad news gotta wait until 22 January for the results aaaaarrrrrrgggghhh:cry:

So ladies I will read back and see what stage you are all at - come on Christmas BFPs:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Just sneaking in - sorry I have been away for a while - I have been away from all BNB threads found it to difficult anyway I don't want to bring this thread down with my doom and gloom:wacko:
> 
> Just come to wish you all :dust::dust::dust: for your Christmas BFPs.
> 
> I have Ovulated according to my chart - but as it's the first one after my third mc I don't quite believe it.
> 
> The good news though I have been for blood tests and so has hubby and we have had genetic testing, the bad news gotta wait until 22 January for the results aaaaarrrrrrgggghhh:cry:
> 
> So ladies I will read back and see what stage you are all at - come on Christmas BFPs:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yayyy garfie your back hun!! Hope your holding up ok :hugs: I'm here for you if you need me!
Yayyy for ovulating!! I am 2dpo today! Sooooo long until I can start testing! :growlmad:
22nd if Jan is a long time away hun :hugs: I really hope it's good news for you :hugs::hugs: 

Hope there's a sticky bean for Christmas for you hun 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Morning hun, I feel a bit better this morning:) had a bit more sleep last night so I think that's helped, I know I really feel like testing today lol, am holding my wee case I do cause fmu was too diluted. How we gunna wait 11 days for you to test lol, that soooo long!! I honestly didn't have any ewmc at all and like you I have a lot around o plus normally DH says I'm on heat around then:blush: and I didn't get that either so I've no idea what's going on! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Just sneaking in - sorry I have been away for a while - I have been away from all BNB threads found it to difficult anyway I don't want to bring this thread down with my doom and gloom:wacko:
> 
> Just come to wish you all :dust::dust::dust: for your Christmas BFPs.
> 
> I have Ovulated according to my chart - but as it's the first one after my third mc I don't quite believe it.
> 
> The good news though I have been for blood tests and so has hubby and we have had genetic testing, the bad news gotta wait until 22 January for theo results aaaaarrrrrrgggghhh:cry:
> 
> So ladies I will read back and see what stage you are all at - come on Christmas BFPs:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hi Garfie, really hope you get some helpful news on 22nd, just wanted say how sorry I am for your losses, we are here if you need us xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

morning ladies --- am worried :nope: 

DF and I DTD last night and I am spotting again -- literally straight after. Pink/red in colour. I had this a day or so ago too but not after sex just started spotting for no real reason. I did wonder if it was to do with ovulation as I have heard that you can get ovulation bleeding but now it's happening after sex too so just rang for a doctors appointment to get checked out :nope:

Hope all you ladies are feeling well :hugs:


----------



## Emma 21

ermmm i have ordered some tests and will test when they arrive arround the 6th december?


----------



## Oasis717

Baby d I think you've done the right thing checking with the doc, it could just be O bleeding but its best to get some professional advice. Let us know how you get on. Xxxx

Emma I've just ordered some tests too, I usually test at 10 dpo but mine is kinda a diff situation so have been testing earlier this month, good luck on the 6th!! Xxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> Baby d I think you've done the right thing checking with the doc, it could just be O bleeding but its best to get some professional advice. Let us know how you get on. Xxxx
> 
> Emma I've just ordered some tests too, I usually test at 10 dpo but mine is kinda a diff situation so have been testing earlier this month, good luck on the 6th!! Xxx

Thanks, Oasis :hugs: Have an appointment for Tuesday with a lady doctor so all is good. My cramps have all but gone today so maybe I did ovulate early and experience ovulation bleeding but will feel better by getting checked for sure x


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely, I've read on here so many women experience O bleeding and whilst I have never had that I do get cramps and sharp pains when I O. Haven't noticed any if that this month though but I guess you never know, glad also you have a lady doc xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ok so I caved in, used my last test and............ Not sure if you can pick it up on here but it's def darker than yest, not by loads but we (DH and eldest DD) can see it straight away irl now instead having to squint at it. Wish it was the same in pic as irl, I'm now starting to wonder how left ova hcg from 9 weeks ago could be getting darker, even by just a tiniest bit. I got this same result last pregnancy at 10dpo, I'm supposed to be 9 dpo today, hope my ics come tomorrow!! Lol Xxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







1354195798-picsay.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 17









1354194046-picsay.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## baby D

Yup I can see it and would say it must be a new pregnancy??


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno hun, I'm just too scared to believe that, my tests never went neg after mc but after 8 weeks they did go to almost nothing, just a ghost of a line on 21st Nov that DH said he couldn't see but I could. 8 days on from that it couldn't get darker. Could it? Wish I had some more tests. Sensitivity on that is 15. The line started at 6 dpo I read on here it takes longer to darken really early on. Guess just have keep testing. Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i can still see it hun xxxx


----------



## baby D

I really don't see how it could get darker as it is the hormone level that is detected and that cannot rise after a MC surely??


----------



## midgey123

Omg hun that is so much darker!! It has to be a new pregnancy :happydance: :happydance: yayyyyyyy that is so a bfp I'm far too excited right now :happydance: we need a frer NOW!!!! I dint even think we need one atm though that line is sooo obvious!!! I think we have our first bfp :cloud9: and 11 days is so far away :cry: I don't know how I'm going to make it!! Hun that has got to be a new pregnancy it wouldn't get darker!! :happydance: Xxxxxxxxxx
Baby D- I agree ovulation bleeding is common :hugs: I've never had it myself but it's not unheard of xx 
Emma21- good luck for testing the 6th :thumbup: xx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> i can still see it hun xxxx

Hey hun how you feeling today?? :hugs: Xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi hun im ok still bunged up but ok. how about u hun?

im confused though my temp dropped this morning but im only 8dpo. im also getting strange cm its stretchy like ewcm but cream and when i did an internet cheapie this dinner time i have what looks like a pink smudge where the test line should be. u can even see it when u hold test to the light but it doesnt pick up on photos. given that i have no symptoms at all im totally confused xxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> hi hun im ok still bunged up but ok. how about u hun?
> 
> im confused though my temp dropped this morning but im only 8dpo. im also getting strange cm its stretchy like ewcm but cream and when i did an internet cheapie this dinner time i have what looks like a pink smudge where the test line should be. u can even see it when u hold test to the light but it doesnt pick up on photos. given that i have no symptoms at all im totally confused xxx

Same still a bit iffy but defo getting better :) could that be an implantation dip hun? I'm no good with temps as I don't do them but I've heard that it could be implantation? I had creamy ewcm when I was pg with my ds so that's a good sign :hugs: I would test tomorrow hun I'm excited :happydance: praying this is your bfp hun xxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thanks hun i hope your right but i just have a feeling im not and im usually right but that wont stop me testing lol xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> thanks hun i hope your right but i just have a feeling im not and im usually right but that wont stop me testing lol xxxx

I'm so excited all your testing is keeping me busy so I don't start testing already :dohh: haha keeping my fingers crossed hun when are you testing again? :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

lol xx tomorrow hun but gonna keep using cheapies dont wanna waste a frer xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Arrrrggghh I dunno it's all so confusing!! I know hun I could do with a frer but not going into town til weekend!! My cheapies should come 2mora so I guess at least I can check progression with them. Would it be this slow? I read on here early progression is but I just don't know. I need more tests lol. Xxxxxxxxxx

Thanks Gumpyxxxxxxx and baby d no I thought so too, my tests went lighter and lighter over 8 weeks, this one is darker, so unless its a pregnancy I just don't see what else it could be xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hun I really do think it's a new pregnancy it wouldn't get darker!! I can't wait till the weekend!!! I'm so excited!!! :happydance: I can't wait to see your frer :happydance: I'm having some right sharp pains in my side :cry: I thought it could be o pains but I've never had them this bad :shrug: Xxxxxxxxxx

Gumpy I hope its darker tomorrow :happydance: Christmas babies here we come!! :happydance: Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yes hope its darker 2mora Gumpy, fingers crossed for you!!! 
I've never used a frer before just the ics Asda and digis. I think I'm in a bit of denial as after seeing those pos for weeks and weeks you start doubting yourself and your eyes!! I've had quite bad O pains some months, really painful and not others, strange isn't it. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Yes hope its darker 2mora Gumpy, fingers crossed for you!!!
> I've never used a frer before just the ics Asda and digis. I think I'm in a bit of denial as after seeing those pos for weeks and weeks you start doubting yourself and your eyes!! I've had quite bad O pains some months, really painful and not others, strange isn't it. Xxxxxxxxx

It is really weird I've been having them for 2 days now but today has been extremely bad :cry: hope it's not any sort of infections!!! :growlmad: I've done enough illness this month :haha: I think frer's are really good and there sensitive!! If you took one now i really think you would have a really clear bfp :happydance: I think you could probably take a digi!! :happydance: I refuse to take digi's unless I have a very strong line on a test seeing 'not pregnant' every month is painful :cry: Its got to be a new pregnancy hun because your lines from your mc faded down to almost nothing and these are really good lines!! :hugs: Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

My best friend has just gone into labour. I'm so happy for her I just can't help feeling jealous :cry: she wasn't even trying and it just happened. All she has done is moan the entire pregnancy it's been so hard not to snap and say well I would LOVE to be you right now!!!!! And the oh when are you joining the pregnancy club!?!? Doesn't help either a few of my friends are pregnant atm I suppose she doesn't know how hard this ttc thing is :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

hunni that's totally understandable, a lady up my road was pregnant at the same time as when I first conceived this year, she was a bit in front of me, her baby is 3 months old now and I do find things like that very hard. That's what makes this place so good, cause we understand, it seems so easy for everyone else and that's feels unfair of course it does. Xxxxxx don't worry bout the pains I had them so bad once I thought the same, that there was something wrong but there wasn't, if it carries on hun obviously get checked outxxxx and DH said he might go town 2mora and if he does he'll look for a frer for me. I've def gotta test 2mora I just can't wait but then I'm scared case the line disappears!! God what am I like, you are right though my tests faded so much dd and DH couldn't see them and I couldn't pick them up on camera, roll on 2mora xxxxx


----------



## baby D

So despite my ticker saying I ovulated today, I think I ovulated a early and would say I am maybe 2 or 3 dpo.....the cramps had worn off yesterday and are now picking up again. Also I can feel my cerxix -- I mean when I sit down and I have a pressure/ache in what I imagine is my cervix.....anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## jessi_lou

midgey123 said:


> My best friend has just gone into labour. I'm so happy for her I just can't help feeling jealous :cry: she wasn't even trying and it just happened. All she has done is moan the entire pregnancy it's been so hard not to snap and say well I would LOVE to be you right now!!!!! And the oh when are you joining the pregnancy club!?!? Doesn't help either a few of my friends are pregnant atm I suppose she doesn't know how hard this ttc thing is :cry:

I know how you feel:hugs: my DH and I have been TTC for over 2 years and during that time I have seen so many people get BFP without even trying including two of my cousings and then they are ask when you are going to have one of your own.:growlmad: Know that we are all here for you that is why this place is so important.:flower:


----------



## Oasis717

baby D said:


> So despite my ticker saying I ovulated today, I think I ovulated a early and would say I am maybe 2 or 3 dpo.....the cramps had worn off yesterday and are now picking up again. Also I can feel my cerxix -- I mean when I sit down and I have a pressure/ache in what I imagine is my cervix.....anyone else experiencing this?

I have had that feeling before it was very uncomfortable, I can't remember where in my cycle I was though sorry hun, I don't temp which I wish I did as I don't know exactly when I ovulated, I had positive opk 19th but then I ran out. Must admit I've been crampy today, and bloated but as I have ibs sometimes it's hard to distinguish between the pains xxxxx


----------



## TheNewMrsB

Looks like I am out :( starts spotting and cramping and it seems to be getting more like a Period. AF is early to boot. Couldn't help feeling really down x good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so sorry TheNewMrsB, I know how that feels:( hoping you get a New year bfp xxxxxxxx


----------



## TheNewMrsB

Thanka hun, oh well more fun trying :) x


----------



## jessi_lou

Sorry to hear that MrsB Hoping for New Years for you


----------



## Oasis717

TheNewMrsB said:


> Thanka hun, oh well more fun trying :) x

That's true!:thumbup:xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- hun that must be terrible big :hugs: it really is hard atm a lot of my friends are expecting im happy for them but can't help thinking when is it going to be my turn :cry: 
Xxxxxxxxxx

Jessie-lou- I completely understand I'm over the 2 year milestone too everyone is pregnant around me or falls pregnant extremely easily it does upset me :cry: but there's nothing I can do but try try and try again!! :hugs: Xx

TheNewMrsB- :hugs::hugs: sorry af got you hun Christmas new year baby it is :happydance: xx

Oasis- getting so so excited about your test hun :happydance: :happydance: I can't wait for tomorrow :hugs: Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw hunni I'm so sorry, 2 years is such a long time, I am wishing with all my heart you get that bfp. You never know that grapefruit juice may have worked:happydance: I am so so hoping for you. If I get the ics in the morning post I will try them, of course lol. We've been getting all the Xmas bits out the loft and I'm gunna put my tree up 2mora so I'm all excited for that too. My son's woken up everyday for the last 2 weeks and said is it Xmas yet, have you put the tree up lol. He was 3 last year and not too bothered but this year he's Xmas mad! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Almost forgot to say hunni I've read loads posts on here saying you can't always trust frer and lots women are getting faint lines when not pregnant at the mo with them, just read another post saying that, have you heard that? I looked them up they detect like 6.5 miu so that would be perfect for me xxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Aw hunni I'm so sorry, 2 years is such a long time, I am wishing with all my heart you get that bfp. You never know that grapefruit juice may have worked:happydance: I am so so hoping for you. If I get the ics in the morning post I will try them, of course lol. We've been getting all the Xmas bits out the loft and I'm gunna put my tree up 2mora so I'm all excited for that too. My son's woken up everyday for the last 2 weeks and said is it Xmas yet, have you put the tree up lol. He was 3 last year and not too bothered but this year he's Xmas mad! Xxxxxxxx

Tell me about it!! :haha: my two are crazy for Christmas!! I put my tree up nearly 2 weeks ago I think!! :blush: far too early lol I've had the dogs chewing the tinsle and all sorts :dohh: I thought they were too small to reach but they're crafty! They climb on the television stand and run off with it! :haha: 
I can't wait for the ic's tomorrow hun!! :happydance: I'm sooo excited!!!!! 
I really don't think I've made it this month I'm so doubtful because of the cm :cry: the sperm will have had to fight through that :nope: but I'll stay positive! There's always a chance :happydance: it would be amazing to have a bfp for Christmas it's our anniversary on boxing day as well :cloud9: 
Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow hun!!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hun honestly your lines are dark enough to get a decent line on a frer now these lines are like soooo faint that there on about!! I'm 100% sure you would get a nice line xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

2 weeks lol, my son would have had me put mine up then if I did! It's lovely they're so excited, it makes me even more excited. Well hun I've had no ewmc at all this month and those lines have come so don't worry just yet! Hopefully we'll be lucky for each other:) ok will def get a frer 2mora as DH is going into town while I put the tree up cause it takes me hours lol. Hope the posties not late in the morning I won't be happy!! Speak to you 2mora, night hun xxxxxxx


----------



## we can't wait

I'm planning to test around December 14th (unless the witch gets me first). Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck we can't wait! Fingers crossed for a bfp for you!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Oasis - can't wait till you test again - even I could see the lines :happydance: nice to see someone on here my age and with a toyboy of a hubby too :winkwink: I am so sorry for your losses to hun :flower:

Midgey - Are you mad putting your tree up that early :haha: we are putting ours up next weekend leave it as late as possible as the cat attacks it:haha: Don't worry about not seeing EWCM it's whats going on up at the top that counts:blush:

We can't wait - :dust::dust::dust: when you test hun

Gumpy - How are you hun:flower:

AFM - Still hanging in there if my cycles are still 19 days which they were before the 3rd mc I am due the witch in three days - for all you POAS ladies (like me:haha:) when can I start testing not that I am thinking this is my month and if it is oh my will I be so nervous:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## scotinlondon

Morning all-just spent 20mins reading through all your posts to catch up! 

I am due AF about 5th dec but its totally messed up as I have had 46, 43, 38, 40 day cycles and now I am on for a 30'day!!! I had an extremely heavy period last month so perhaps it cleared out my tubes...

We have been ttc for a while now and this month I wasn't paying too much attention other than temping. This morning at 7/8 dpo I woke up at 530am with a sudden and very strong wave of nausea that was so bad I went to the toilet but wasn't sick (watery mouth!) 

The thing is it happened at 3/4 dpo at well and then the next day I had some brown discharge on my underwear and when wiping from 14.00 which could be an early implatation?? I have never ever had any coloured discharge earlier than 2 days before my period due and this was 2 weeks! 

Is this normal to experience a wave of nausea so early? Feel like a have a wetter than normal mouth all the time now, but I'm sick of sympton spotting so will ignore that!! 

I am dreaming of being able to tell parents on xmas day.... Would be amazing.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Garfie! Lol that made me laugh, toyboy hubby. I'm really nervous to test again, have convinced myself the line won't be there, I'm going to put my tree up today but we don't have a cat lol. So hoping the witch doesn't show and you get a bfp!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi scotinlondon, welcome, do you use opks or temp? Are you sure of your O date. In all my pregnancies my sickness started at 6 weeks but everyone is different and I know some ladies get very early sickness. I haven't ever had implantation bleeding but from being on here it seems a lot do so that sounds promising! Xxxx


----------



## scotinlondon

Hi oasis. Thanks. Only temps this month. 

Chart link; https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ef934

Never linked it before, let me know if that worked!!


----------



## garfie

Welcome ScotinLondon.

Your link worked and I had slight nausea last time from 8dpo and a weird tmi orangey stuff from 5dpo - so yes anything is possible:happydance:

Oasis - I don't blame you being scared to test hun - I know I will be :dust::dust::dust: for when you decide to are you still testing today? I have found superdrugs own to be a good test:winkwink:

Love to all the other ladies:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi garfie just waiting on postie to see if my ics are coming today, they should be, DH is getting me a frer in town and will be back about 2 so I'll test with that. I wish I wasn't so scared but you talk yourself out of a good result. But the bfp is only the start, with two losses since June I'm terrified if I'm honest:( have sore boobs today for the first time, I usually get them about a week before AF is due and acc to normal cycles I'd be due tues. But then I don't know what my cycle will do after mc. I get sore boobs with pregnancy too, so...... I guess the tests will tell:) xxxxx


----------



## scotinlondon

good luck Oasis.


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies :wave:

Well I've woke up this morning feeling terrible again :hissy:
Why can't I just be well!!!! It's all came back with a vengeance my oh left me to sleep most of the morning, I was up working on the computer until about 5am, ergh :growlmad: 
Anyway how are you ladies this morning :happydance: 

Wecantwait- Scotinlondon- hey ladies welcome :hugs: good luck with testing :happydance: 

Garfie- thanks hun :hugs: I hope there was some up there!! I am mental for putting the tree up that early I know :dohh: I have to redo it most nights because the dogs have nicked everything off it! :haha:
When are you testing hun? Good luck :hugs: really hope you get a sticky bean this month :hugs: Xxx

Oasis- I am on the edge of my seat hun waiting for this test :haha:
Have you put your tree up yet? I'm so excited :happydance: I can see why your terrified hun but try to stay positive worrying too much won't help I completely understand why you do though :hugs: let's pray this is your sticky bean!! :hugs: Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you ladies, your support is so appreciated, here for you all anytimexxxxxx
Midgey my ics never came! Damn eBay LOL said despatched yest but nothing came, anyway DH managed to get me a frer in town in superdrug, I'm just holding my wee I'm dying to go but I mustn't lol. He'll be back in about an hour. Xx so sorry you are still ill, me too hunni, I had a coughing fit at my son's pre school and I couldn't get out quick enough everyone looked at me as if I was dying lol. I feel very rough too. Just gunna put my tree up..............be back with my test result, I'm absolutely terrified xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Dammit!!! Ebay!!! :growlmad: at least you have a frer coming :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so excited for the result hun!! :happydance: 
Sorry your ill too hun :hugs: I just can't seem to shift the illness :cry: I don't know what's going on good luck hun fingers toes arms and legs are crossed!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> thanks hun i hope your right but i just have a feeling im not and im usually right but that wont stop me testing lol xxxx

Hey hun did you test again?? Fingers crossed :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi girls oasis im so excited for you xxx

garfie hi hun im cool i hope this is your month hun xxx

midgey sorry u are feeling rubbish again hun xxx

welcome to scotinlondon i hope your stay in tww is short and sweet xxx

afm been shopping today and i swear these prams and bumps are following me they are everywhere xxxx bfn this morning but still getting the cream stretchy cm and i know tmi but when checking cp everything feels really different cervix is low and closed but it feels really hot and soft in there a lot more than usual so im confused considering my temp dropped again this morning. lol just having a giggle coz i would never get away with talking like this irl. all u ladies are awesome xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thinking about it with the stretchy cm and feeling soft inside should i do opk maybe im ovulating again??


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> hi girls oasis im so excited for you xxx
> 
> garfie hi hun im cool i hope this is your month hun xxx
> 
> midgey sorry u are feeling rubbish again hun xxx
> 
> welcome to scotinlondon i hope your stay in tww is short and sweet xxx
> 
> afm been shopping today and i swear these prams and bumps are following me they are everywhere xxxx bfn this morning but still getting the cream stretchy cm and i know tmi but when checking cp everything feels really different cervix is low and closed but it feels really hot and soft in there a lot more than usual so im confused considering my temp dropped again this morning. lol just having a giggle coz i would never get away with talking like this irl. all u ladies are awesome xxxx

Thanks hun just can't seem to shift this cold :growlmad: it's driving me insane now!! 

Sorry about the bfn this morning a soft cervix is a good sign and your cm :happydance: and I know what you mean last month I went to ikea :dohh: it's like the baby and pregnancy temple!! They were everywhere :haha: are you testing again tomorrow hun? :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

of course i am lol xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi all DH could only get a single pack they had run out doubles so we only had the one and a line did come up within 3 mins but thought it might be darker? I turned the contrast down just a tad in the pic so it looks like it does IRL but I'm still convincing myself its old hcg. I need another for Sunday to check progression? I don't know what to think. Held my wee for 2 hours nearly beforexxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







1354285007-picsay.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## midgey123

Hun that is 1000% positive it's definitely a new pregnancy!! :hugs: that is an extremely good line on a frer :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: :flower: you could just have slow rising hcg I wouldn't worry I would go to the doctor's though hun that's definitely positive!!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

oooooooooooooh that looks awesome i really hope sundays is darker hunnie xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Is it??xxxx I keep telling myself it's more sensitive so it's picked up the old hcg. I guess I'd have to do another in a couple of days to convince myself, DH is going to keep another frer Monday my ics came but the line was rubbish on that. I'm 10 dpo today according to my chart. Sorry to be so disbelieving but it's those 8 weeks of positives. If I'd got a neg some point after mc I'd be so happy now:( xxxxxxx thank you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you so much gumpy, if the next one is darker I'll dare to let myself believe xxx


----------



## midgey123

Honestly hun if it was old hcg it wouldn't be getting darker but I completely understand why you don't believe it!! :hugs: I'm certain that it's a new pregnancy! And I'm so happy for you I can't wait for your test again :happydance: don't be sorry hun we all understand and are here for you :hugs: :hugs: Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Mind if I join you ladies?!
I'm not sure when i'll be testing...believe I o'd on Nov 25, so I should be 6dpo today....
this is only cycle #2 of TTC....
Not sure how long i'll be able to hold off on testing...but not sure if I want to deal with a neg either


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi stephyb good luck and welcome xxxx


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> Mind if I join you ladies?!
> I'm not sure when i'll be testing...believe I o'd on Nov 25, so I should be 6dpo today....
> this is only cycle #2 of TTC....
> Not sure how long i'll be able to hold off on testing...but not sure if I want to deal with a neg either

Welcome StephyB :hugs: good luck for testing! Ill keep my fingers crossed for a Christmas bfp for you :flower:


----------



## StephyB

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :)

That's all I want for xmas this year :)

I can't take my mind off testing now - Keep looking at the calendar to see when I should lol


----------



## midgey123

Tell me about it hun I want to test now and I'm 3 dpo :blush: 
I'm sure you'll get your Christmas bfp :happydance:
The only thing that's stopping me testing is going crazy over other people's tests!


----------



## Linds_07

I'd like to join in here....I O'd on Nov 23, so I was thinking of testing on Monday.
Funny, I'm already planning ways to tell the fam during Xmas! 
Fingers crossed bc I have such a cute idea planned :happydance:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Tell me about it hun I want to test now and I'm 3 dpo :blush:
> I'm sure you'll get your Christmas bfp :happydance:
> The only thing that's stopping me testing is going crazy over other people's tests!

Thanks for the positive vibes!!! they are very much appreciated :flower:
I've been stalking people's pics for daysss now lol

I think I'll cave on sunday 8dpo....but i know thats too soon!!!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi linds and welcome xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Linds_07 said:


> I'd like to join in here....I O'd on Nov 23, so I was thinking of testing on Monday.
> Funny, I'm already planning ways to tell the fam during Xmas!
> Fingers crossed bc I have such a cute idea planned :happydance:

Welcome!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!

What's your cute idea to tell the fam?!!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i hate ic's coz they always show a line after the time limit grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## midgey123

Yayyy good luck for 8dpo :happydance: :happydance: I'm going to try my very very very hardest not too test until the 10th :haha: 

Linds_07- welcome hun! :hugs: good luck for testing!! Please do share your plans :happydance: good luck for a Christmas bfp :hugs:


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> i hate ic's coz they always show a line after the time limit grrrrrrrrrrrr

How long after the time limit hun? Does it have color?? I've heard ic's in early pregnancy can take some time to show positive! Have you got a pic? Xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

think they are evaps to be honest hun they dont show up on pics :(. 

it happened the same last month. xx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> think they are evaps to be honest hun they dont show up on pics :(.
> 
> it happened the same last month. xx

Awww I hope not hun :hugs: have you tried a frer? Hope this is the start of your bfp :hugs: xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i havent tried a frer yet but am sooooooooo tempted xxx


----------



## scotinlondon

Evening everyone. 

Thanks for all the welcomes. I will hope that i dont get a wave of naseau again tonight :( 
another user said that it could just be my body getting naseaus at the rise in proestegone ......but surely as that happens every month i would have experienced it before!? It was so strong i was over the toilet spitting out a ton of water for five mins. 

Anyway. I'm 8 dpo tomorrow and the brown discharge (tmi) seems to have stopped and I haven't had it for 2 days now. 

Went for a little run today and going out tonight so that will take mind off it. 

Tested this morning at 7 dpo but it was bfn. Not really a shock mind you but I wanted to test to get rid of the last test for the moment!! 

Will wait now until AF shows....or not! 

It's so hard not to think about it all the time and this month in particular with what 'might have' been I'm bleeding and feeling sick....2 things that have never, ever happened to me before!! 

Sorry. I just downloaded!!!


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy- ohhhh I can imagine!!! :dohh: I'd be peeing on one right now I have no will power :haha: xxx

Scotinlondon- oooooo I hope these are good signs hun :happydance: so exciting :hugs: are you testing again tomorrow or holding out?? 

Well I now have a urine infection (I think) I'm pretty sure I have :growlmad: it's never ending!! :cry: I'm getting ill all over the place xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

midgey123 said:


> Honestly hun if it was old hcg it wouldn't be getting darker but I completely understand why you don't believe it!! :hugs: I'm certain that it's a new pregnancy! And I'm so happy for you I can't wait for your test again :happydance: don't be sorry hun we all understand and are here for you :hugs: :hugs: Xxxxxxxxxx

Thanks hunni, means a lot, I tested with an Asda test again and it was exactly the same as Wednesdays, I surely would of thought it would have darkened in two days. Have another for Sunday, oh well guess I'll just have to keep testing. Really sorry you think you have a urine infection, maybe that's what those pains were? Xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Stepyb and Linds Good luck!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Gumpyttc5 said:


> think they are evaps to be honest hun they dont show up on pics :(.
> 
> it happened the same last month. xx

Gumpy did you tests with ics? I got a negative today on them and positive on Asda and frer xxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

hi hun...I am really happy to join you guys again...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you...


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly hun if it was old hcg it wouldn't be getting darker but I completely understand why you don't believe it!! :hugs: I'm certain that it's a new pregnancy! And I'm so happy for you I can't wait for your test again :happydance: don't be sorry hun we all understand and are here for you :hugs: :hugs: Xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks hunni, means a lot, I tested with an Asda test again and it was exactly the same as Wednesdays, I surely would of thought it would have darkened in two days. Have another for Sunday, oh well guess I'll just have to keep testing. Really sorry you think you have a urine infection, maybe that's what those pains were? XxxxxxClick to expand...

Have you got a pic hun we will compare :hugs: I'm guessing that's what the pains were tbh it's really painful atm going to try cranberry juice :happydance: xxxxxxxc


----------



## midgey123

tulip11 said:


> hi hun...I am really happy to join you guys again...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you...

Hey hun welcome again :happydance: nice to have you here :happydance: :happydance: I'm going to send the oh out on a mission to get cranberry juice :hugs: xxx


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi hun...I am really happy to join you guys again...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you...
> 
> Hey hun welcome again :happydance: nice to have you here :happydance: :happydance: I'm going to send the oh out on a mission to get cranberry juice :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

thanks alot hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: yeah sure get it asap....:happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

I tried to get a pic hun but it was daytime before and I just can't get a decent pic. It's def the same if not a tad lighter (wee was a little dilute) ics were neg, could see a line but no colour.Will keep testing until I get an answer. Hope your ok they're really uncomfortable urine infections xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi tulip xxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> I tried to get a pic hun but it was daytime before and I just can't get a decent pic. It's def the same if not a tad lighter (wee was a little dilute) ics were neg, could see a line but no colour.Will keep testing until I get an answer. Hope your ok their really uncomfortable urine infections xxxxx

Awwww hun this must be really frustrating for you :hugs: I hope you get an answer soon I'm sure it's a new pregnancy praying this is it :hugs: are you testing again tomorrow? Xxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 said:


> Hi tulip xxx

Hi Oasis how are you doing ? :hugs:


----------



## midgey123

tulip11 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi hun...I am really happy to join you guys again...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you...
> 
> Hey hun welcome again :happydance: nice to have you here :happydance: :happydance: I'm going to send the oh out on a mission to get cranberry juice :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks alot hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: yeah sure get it asap....:happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs: are you testing again tomorrow hun? Hope you get your bfp :happydance:


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi hun...I am really happy to join you guys again...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you...
> 
> Hey hun welcome again :happydance: nice to have you here :happydance: :happydance: I'm going to send the oh out on a mission to get cranberry juice :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks alot hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: yeah sure get it asap....:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: are you testing again tomorrow hun? Hope you get your bfp :happydance:Click to expand...

I am now really scared of taking further HPT'S :haha: cant see BFN anymore ...now I ill try to wait for as long as I can which is really difficult for me hun ...thanks alot hun yeah my pray is that we all will get our BFP's this month...


----------



## Oasis717

Hi tulip, I'm ok thanks hope you are too.xxxx
Midgey will test on Sunday I think, I was looking at other ladies frer tests and mine looks the same as theirs around 9dpo. I know I should have faith but that hcg was in my system 2 & half months and still could be. Disappointed the Asda was the same today, I think if I see some real progression I will be ok. Will get another frer Monday. Gunna kill me to wait until then. I just want to know, it's awful really. Wish so much I'd had a neg after mc and I wouldn't be going through this:( on the plus side spent all aft doing my tree and it looks gorgeous, DH bought me some lovely new bits for it for this year, so that cheered me up a little. Feelin a bit low today:( xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi tulip good luck to you xxx

oasis yeah ic's but just did a frer and thats bfn :(

still getting cm thats like ewcm but with cream in it so im confused coz i usually only get that the day of af but have had it 2 days xx


----------



## tulip11

I am having milky thin cm ....


----------



## Oasis717

Oh gumpy I'm sorry, I know I have a positive but I'm still unsure it's a true new pregnancy, my boobs are really sore today, I feel like I've gone up a size overnight but I've had that with PMS,. That's strange about your cm and no AF, can only be a good sign! Those ics are supposed be 10miu but they are rubbish, I got another positive on Asda which is 15 and neg on ic! My DH is as confused as me. Wish I could ff to tues when AF due xxxx


----------



## StephyB

tulip11 said:


> I am having milky thin cm ....

HI Tulip!!
I'm having this too - is this a good sign do you think?
This is still all new to me!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

we are all having good signs i so hope we all get our christmas wishes xxx

i have never had this much cm after ov


----------



## midgey123

Tulip- awww I understand hun it's so hard seeing bfn's :cry: and milky cm is a good sign :happydance: fingers crossed you get a bfp hun :hugs: 

Oasis- I know hun :hugs: this must be really hard for you hope it gets darker!! I'm sure it will cause they have got progressively darker over the past few days :happydance: Yayyyy for putting the tree up hun! :xmas12: let the festivities begin :happydance: I will post a pic of my tree in a min if I can get a good pic xxxxxx

Gumpy- sorry hun hope it's a bfp in the hiding :hugs: I'm sure it will be your cm sounds good! Xxxx


----------



## tulip11

StephyB said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> I am having milky thin cm ....
> 
> HI Tulip!!
> I'm having this too - is this a good sign do you think?
> This is still all new to me!Click to expand...

hi hun...yeah I am also experiencing this for first time...yesterday I did research so much about this on internet and what I have found that this is know as leukorrhea and this is early pregnancy sign...:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## midgey123

This is the tree :xmas12: o couldn't get it all in the pic! The tree is 9ft tall!! That's why the top looks crappy cause I couldn't reach and oh had to do it :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354309124139.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## baby D

Wondering if maybe I have not ovulated yet after all -- but then I had all my usual symptoms?? But my temps are still low -- yet am getting hot flushes! No clue what is happening with me at all!


----------



## Oasis717

Lovin the tree Midgey!! 9ft wow lol, you needed a ladder then! Think I'd need a ladder! Will try get pic of mine xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

And here is the dog that keeps stealing all my tinsle!!! :growlmad: 
He's cute but sooooo annoying and naughty!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1353587330233.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## baby D

Tree is gorgeous Midgey -- my OH will not let me put mine uo for at least another week :haha: humbug :dohh:


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> And here is the dog that keeps stealing all my tinsle!!! :growlmad:
> He's cute but sooooo annoying and naughty!! :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha: sooooooooooo cute


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Lovin the tree Midgey!! 9ft wow lol, you needed a ladder then! Think I'd need a ladder! Will try get pic of mine xxxxxxx

My oh did the top but he had to stand on my stool to reach :haha: Yayyyy can't wait for the pic! It was red last year I had all new decorations this year we changed the living room from chocolate and cream to blue so we needed new decorations!! :happydance: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Here's mine, my 4 year old loves its up already lol xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0574.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Oasis717

Your dog is absolutely gorgeous Midgey, I want one lol xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol did he! Well he is very tall! I buy something new every year, I always see something new I like, this year it was mini gold mirrors and crowns. Feel all christmasy now! Xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

BabyD- humbug!! :haha: I made my oh let me put it up early :haha: I said Santa would not be visiting him unless they went up now :haha:

Tulip- he is sooooo cute BUT he is so so naughty he only weighs like 2-3 pound but he makes up for his size!! :haha: 

Here is my other dog she's 3 months! But she's way too small to reach just yet :haha: she's on my oh shoulder :dohh: xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354310069677.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## midgey123

Oasis hun your tree is beautiful!!! You need to come and design my tree next year :haha: I love my doggies :cloud9: they are cute they get up to all sorts though they make up for there size in personality! :haha: bless them :dohh: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

:dust::dust:


tulip11 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> I am having milky thin cm ....
> 
> HI Tulip!!
> I'm having this too - is this a good sign do you think?
> This is still all new to me!Click to expand...
> 
> hi hun...yeah I am also experiencing this for first time...yesterday I did research so much about this on internet and what I have found that this is know as leukorrhea and this is early pregnancy sign...:dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

EKKKKKKK Thanks for filling me in on your research!!! I love good signs :)
:dust: to ALL of us!!!


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> BabyD- humbug!! :haha: I made my oh let me put it up early :haha: I said Santa would not be visiting him unless they went up now :haha:
> 
> Tulip- he is sooooo cute BUT he is so so naughty he only weighs like 2-3 pound but he makes up for his size!! :haha:
> 
> Here is my other dog she's 3 months! But she's way too small to reach just yet :haha: she's on my oh shoulder :dohh: xxxxxxxx

Midgey!!! She's SOOOOO cute!! What's her name? Looks like my little dog Roxy!!


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Here's mine, my 4 year old loves its up already lol xxxx

Oasis - your tree is a beauTiful!


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> BabyD- humbug!! :haha: I made my oh let me put it up early :haha: I said Santa would not be visiting him unless they went up now :haha:
> 
> Tulip- he is sooooo cute BUT he is so so naughty he only weighs like 2-3 pound but he makes up for his size!! :haha:
> 
> Here is my other dog she's 3 months! But she's way too small to reach just yet :haha: she's on my oh shoulder :dohh: xxxxxxxx
> 
> Midgey!!! She's SOOOOO cute!! What's her name? Looks like my little dog Roxy!!Click to expand...

Her names lolly she's 3 months my other dog is called rocky and he's 1yr and 5 months I think :cloud9: awww what's your dogs breed? :hugs:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

awww gorgeous trees and gorgeous little doggies xxx


----------



## midgey123

Thanks Gumpy :hugs: xxxx 
When is everyone putting there trees up :happydance: I feel all christmassy :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Midgey, Gumpy and Stephy, it takes ages but its worth it once it's up! Me too feel very Christmassy now! Xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> BabyD- humbug!! :haha: I made my oh let me put it up early :haha: I said Santa would not be visiting him unless they went up now :haha:
> 
> Tulip- he is sooooo cute BUT he is so so naughty he only weighs like 2-3 pound but he makes up for his size!! :haha:
> 
> Here is my other dog she's 3 months! But she's way too small to reach just yet :haha: she's on my oh shoulder :dohh: xxxxxxxx
> 
> Midgey!!! She's SOOOOO cute!! What's her name? Looks like my little dog Roxy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Her names lolly she's 3 months my other dog is called rocky and he's 1yr and 5 months I think :cloud9: awww what's your dogs breed? :hugs:Click to expand...

Awwww. Mine is ROXY. She's 6 and a tea cup yorkie


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- your tree really is beautiful!! :hugs: it must take ages to do!! I can't sleep :cry: I need to test soon this is driving me mental!! The only reason I haven't tested already is because I know it will be a bfn :dohh: ergh!! 10 days!! That's so long :cry: xxxxxxx

StephyB- my little boy rocky is a full teacup chihuahua he is tiny! My little girl lolly is a yorkie cross chihuahua she's tiny too but I think she will be a bit bigger than rocky :haha: she beats him up already!!


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Oasis- your tree really is beautiful!! :hugs: it must take ages to do!! I can't sleep :cry: I need to test soon this is driving me mental!! The only reason I haven't tested already is because I know it will be a bfn :dohh: ergh!! 10 days!! That's so long :cry: xxxxxxx
> 
> StephyB- my little boy rocky is a full teacup chihuahua he is tiny! My little girl lolly is a yorkie cross chihuahua she's tiny too but I think she will be a bit bigger than rocky :haha: she beats him up already!!

Awww cute puppies!!
I can't sleep either! 
Dying to test on Sunday morning at 8dpo but I'm reading so much about it being too early!! Can I possibly hold out longer!?


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Oasis- your tree really is beautiful!! :hugs: it must take ages to do!! I can't sleep :cry: I need to test soon this is driving me mental!! The only reason I haven't tested already is because I know it will be a bfn :dohh: ergh!! 10 days!! That's so long :cry: xxxxxxx
> 
> StephyB- my little boy rocky is a full teacup chihuahua he is tiny! My little girl lolly is a yorkie cross chihuahua she's tiny too but I think she will be a bit bigger than rocky :haha: she beats him up already!!
> 
> Awww cute puppies!!
> I can't sleep either!
> Dying to test on Sunday morning at 8dpo but I'm reading so much about it being too early!! Can I possibly hold out longer!?Click to expand...

You can try testing hun but I wouldn't be too disheartened if it's a bfn because there is plenty of time :hugs:
I really can't sleep :cry: I want to hold out until the 10th outfits so so far away another 10 whole days I'm a poasa!!! :blush:


----------



## Oasis717

I started testing at 6 dpo! But I did want to see a bfn at the time. It's so so hard not to test, it's become an obsession! Thanks Midgey took me 4 hours lol. I did it while my son was at school, his face was a picture when we came home. Still getting a bfn on my ics, don't think I'll bother buying them again, we've spent 25 quid on tests this week, DH bought me two more first response yest but you have to use them on day miss AF so if I don't get AF will use one tues xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

morning ladies another bfn for me but temp has gone back up and cervix is now unreachable with loads of cm so im not giving up yet xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Morning all. We never went back to check the Asda test again last night we thought it was lighter so never bothered looking again after 3 mins, you're supposed give up to 15 mins to read the result. I woke up this morning and I know it's dried but the other ones I've taken were actually drying lighter not darker, this is yest test. Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







1354356990-picsay.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Oasis717

Morning Gumpy, hope you're feeling ok, that sounds really promising, your symptoms all sound really good.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

that test is def not lighter than the previous ones. i so hope this is your sticky bfp hun xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, but that pic was 12 hours after I did the test, wish I'd looked again after 15 mins instead of this morning but the other 3 Asda tests dried lighter not darker. I have one more Asda one left, I'll def look again before 15 mins with the next one. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy- yayyyy they are really good signs hun :hugs: hoping you've just got a shy bfp :happydance: xxxx

Oasis hun that test is 100% darker and very pink you don't even need to strain tweak at all :happydance: I'm so excited!!!! I know it's dried but you can tell its darker than the others :happydance: I could start testing right now honestly I know there is no point but I really need to poas!! :dohh: I might get oh to go and get me some cheapies from somewhere! I need to go into poas rehab :cry: xxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks hunni, but that pic was 12 hours after I did the test, wish I'd looked again after 15 mins instead of this morning but the other 3 Asda tests dried lighter not darker. I have one more Asda one left, I'll def look again before 15 mins with the next one. Xxxxxxxx


thats BFP hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrates


----------



## tulip11

hi guys

today my temperature again rise up I hope this could be a good sign...


Gumpyttc5 ..:thumbup: still you are in...:dust::dust::dust::dust:

midgey123 best of luck hun...love to see your BFP'S very soon...:happydance::thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## midgey123

tulip11 said:


> hi guys
> 
> today my temperature again rise up I hope this could be a good sign...
> 
> 
> Gumpyttc5 ..:thumbup: still you are in...:dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> midgey123 best of luck hun...love to see your BFP'S very soon...:happydance::thumbup::dust::dust::dust:

Yayyyy for temps :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm getting really excited about testing!! I really want to hold out though :cry: but it's so far away!!!! I can't wait for your test :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tulip I really hope soxxxxxxx
Midgey I'm coming to rehab with you lol. It does look darker I must admit. What dpo are you today? Xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Tulip I really hope soxxxxxxx
> Midgey I'm coming to rehab with you lol. It does look darker I must admit. What dpo are you today? Xxxxxx

4dpo :cry: lol I have ages left :dohh: lol I wish this tww would hurry up!! And it is a lot darker hun if you compare the first one with today's its loads darker!!! :happydance: what dpo are you today hun? I can't wait for tomorrow's test :happydance: :happydance: I'm praying its darker have you tried taking a digi? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Looks completely positive to me Oasis xx


----------



## baby D

Also, if pregnant, should cervix be high or low?


----------



## midgey123

baby D said:


> Also, if pregnant, should cervix be high or low?

It says that your cervix goes high soft and closed but this can happen at different stages with different women so it's hard to say if it could be a definite sign of pregnancy :flower: hope that helps!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks baby d, roll on tomorrows test:) xxxx
Haven't tried a digi yet but if no AF tues and still getting these pos I will, I was shocked when I picked up yest test this morn, that's the darkest its dried! I've got another thread from before when I kept getting pos after mc, just updated it and looked at my pic from 17th Nov on there, could hardly see a thing and it still got lighter 3 days later. I mustn't encourage you to test lol but it's SO hard I just love looking at tests! Xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks baby d, roll on tomorrows test:) xxxx
> Haven't tried a digi yet but if no AF tues and still getting these pos I will, I was shocked when I picked up yest test this morn, that's the darkest its dried! I've got another thread from before when I kept getting pos after mc, just updated it and looked at my pic from 17th Nov on there, could hardly see a thing and it still got lighter 3 days later. I mustn't encourage you to test lol but it's SO hard I just love looking at tests! Xxxx

I might just take a test for fun :blush: lol I'm dying too!! I know it will be a bfn :dohh: there's no point to my madness at all :happydance: I just had a look at your other thread hun they are so much darker :happydance: :happydance: are you testing again tomorrow? :hugs: looking at your tests are stopping me testing :dohh: lol xxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

have u got a b and m bargains midgey??? pg tests are 3 for a pound xxxxxx

what i did was use opk's until 7dpo then swap to pg tests just so i could pee on something lol how sad am i lol but im sure u can all relate xxxx

i have such a good feeling for us all girlies. how awesome would it be if we all graduated to first trimester together and could go through our pregnancies together xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

after my bfn with fmu my temptation got too much and i just tested again (as u do lol) and got a faint second line but my stupid camera just goes blurry every time i try to take a pic ffs. xx


----------



## tulip11

still I am getting + opk lol ...cd 25 with again rise in temp...whats going on with me? is this indication of shy BFP or arrival of ugly stupid witch ?


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy- it would be amazing if we could all be bump buddies :hugs: :happydance: I've got a good feeling too!! And omg!!!! Is this your bfp in the making :happydance: :happydance: I can't wait for your test tomorrow hun :hugs: oh I have got o e not too far away I must go and find them that's a bargain! :happydance: xxxx 

Tulip- I've definitely heard of opk's picking up hcg in early pregnancy hun :happydance: take a test!!! This is getting sooooo exciting now :happydance: hope it's your bfp hunni :hugs: xxxx

Well I tested :dohh: bfn obviously :haha: I will post a pic in a min :haha: silly me!! Xxxxx


----------



## tulip11

hun I took HPT on 10 dpo but that was BFN...now I am so broken :( midgey its still soooo early for you so you are definitly in...I have gut feeling that this cycle you ill get BFP :)


----------



## Oasis717

Well I just did an opk, for God's sake what is the obsession with poas lol. I would love us all to go into the first trimester together how amazing would that be?? Gumpy this could be the start of your bfp I'm SO excited, Midgey don't despair its too early lol but you never know I've seen 6dpo true positives on here (still not believing mine yet) gunna do my last Asda 2mora...........if I last. Lol. Xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Here it is :dohh: haha testing at 4 dpo I'm crazy it's official :blush: I'm sure we will all get our bfp's for Christmas :happydance: it would be so amazing if we all did I'm feeling lucky!! :happydance: I can't wait for everyone's tests tomorrow :happydance: xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354373043348.jpg
File size: 72.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jessi_lou

All you guys talking about testing really makes me want to but all I have is a digi and I am only 9DPIUI with no symptoms but sore BB


----------



## Gumpyttc5

omg i feel so ill my cold is back :( xx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy- oh no hun :cry: hope you feel better soon!! Xxxx 
Jessielou- what day are you testing hun? Good luck :hugs: Xxx


----------



## jessi_lou

midgey123 said:


> Gumpy- oh no hun :cry: hope you feel better soon!! Xxxx
> Jessielou- what day are you testing hun? Good luck :hugs: Xxx

AF is due on the 7th so I am going to try to hold out until the 8th but may have to break down and buy some cheapies before then :blush:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

good luck jessie lou xxx


----------



## midgey123

Good luck jessielou :) xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

still getting lots of cm so got all excited and used another frer only to get another bfn :( i managed to take a pic but dont know how to get them on here can i email someone ???


----------



## Gumpyttc5

still getting faint lines on ic but cant get a pic xx


----------



## midgey123

I'll try and post it hun xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

can u tell me if u get it hun xxx


----------



## midgey123

Hun I'm sure I can see a very faint line there!!! :happydance: I will try and tweak xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0051-1.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i cant irl hun xxxxx thanks for posting it for me xxx


----------



## midgey123

I can't get it to come up on a tweak any better than I can see it on a pic but I'm 100% sure I can see a line there hun very very very faint but there and pink :hugs: Xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i hope so hun dont know wether to do 1 tomoz now or leave it to see if af turns up monday xx spotting is due to start tomorrow night then af monday. thanks for trying hun xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Gumpy you can email me hun if you want will send you my email address xxxxxx
How is everyone we've been Xmas shopping I'm exhausted xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I'm.way behind lol glad you managed get it posted xxxxx


----------



## baby D

deffo a faint line grumpy xxxxx whoop x


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i hope so hun xxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy- deffo a line there hun :happydance: I'm getting sooooo excited about all the tests tomorrow :happydance: :happydance: I'm praying when I log on I see pages FULL of bfp's :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Looks like I'm out ladies, had mild cramping and few spots brown/pink blood. I had a bad feeling, looks like I was right and AF is on its way, I've neva had implantation bleeding so I don't think it's that. Hoping all you ladies get your bfp xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Looks like I'm out ladies, had mild cramping and few spots brown/pink blood. I had a bad feeling, looks like I was right and AF is on its way, I've neva had implantation bleeding so I don't think it's that. Hoping all you ladies get your bfp xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh no hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I so thought this was it for you :cry: are you sure it's not just a normal bleed some women have these during pregnancy my sister did! I hope this isn't af I hope your ok I have no idea why your tests would have gotten darker if it was af I hope not and this is just normal loads of love and hugs hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thanks darlin. I've never had that with any of my pregnancies, I know there's always a first but I was a bit worried the progression wasn't good enough in my tests, perhaps it was a chemical I just don't know. I feel like I do with pmt this evening, cramps came on.about 6. It's ok I was kinda expecting it tbh, just had that feeling. Thank you for all your support though you and everyone have been so good. Need to concentrate on you now!! You've got to do a bfp for me lol. Loads luv to you too xxxxxxxx


----------



## jessi_lou

Oasis717 said:


> Aw thanks darlin. I've never had that with any of my pregnancies, I know there's always a first but I was a bit worried the progression wasn't good enough in my tests, perhaps it was a chemical I just don't know. I feel like I do with pmt this evening, cramps came on.about 6. It's ok I was kinda expecting it tbh, just had that feeling. Thank you for all your support though you and everyone have been so good. Need to concentrate on you now!! You've got to do a bfp for me lol. Loads luv to you too xxxxxxxx

So sorry to hear that, I know I was hoping that this was it for you with all that you have been through.:cry: I know it will happen for you soo though:thumbup:


----------



## midgey123

Have you got full blown af now hun? I hope your ok sending loads of :hugs: I think you should definitely get your bloods done as soon as you can :hugs: if it is just spotting hun it could be baby just snuggling in there :hugs: I really really hope so!! My sister did have a bleed with herssecond she said it was just the same as af and quite heavy I hope this is the case for you :hugs:
I am feeling so out this month tbh with all the illness and the crappy creamy thick cm (tmi) around ovulation it just doesn't seem likely :cry: 
My symptoms at the moment are- loads of thick creamy cm (tmi again sorry) 
Loads of sharp pains in my side would be the uti though 
Sore bbs and tiredness apart from the cm that's quite normal for me :shrug: ahhh time will tell 
Again hun I am so sorry if this is af :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma 21

santa must think iv been good !!!

I GOT MY BFP
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0319.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## midgey123

Emma 21 said:


> santa must think iv been good !!!
> 
> I GOT MY BFP

Yayyyy congrats hun :hugs: :flower: h&h 9 months


----------



## jessi_lou

Emma 21 said:


> santa must think iv been good !!!
> 
> I GOT MY BFP

Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

No AF as yet just one bout of spotting, lots cramps. I'm ok hun don't worry. I've still got everything crossed for you, thank you for thinking of me xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

tulip11 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> I am having milky thin cm ....
> 
> HI Tulip!!
> I'm having this too - is this a good sign do you think?
> This is still all new to me!Click to expand...
> 
> hi hun...yeah I am also experiencing this for first time...yesterday I did research so much about this on internet and what I have found that this is know as leukorrhea and this is early pregnancy sign...:dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...




jessi_lou said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Aw thanks darlin. I've never had that with any of my pregnancies, I know there's always a first but I was a bit worried the progression wasn't good enough in my tests, perhaps it was a chemical I just don't know. I feel like I do with pmt this evening, cramps came on.about 6. It's ok I was kinda expecting it tbh, just had that feeling. Thank you for all your support though you and everyone have been so good. Need to concentrate on you now!! You've got to do a bfp for me lol. Loads luv to you too xxxxxxxx
> 
> So sorry to hear that, I know I was hoping that this was it for you with all that you have been through.:cry: I know it will happen for you soo though:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks so much I hope so too xxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

oasis im so sorry hun i hope u r ok and af doesnt turn up xxxxx

emma 21 congratulations hun xxxx

midgey keep positive hun there is always a chance xxxx

afm woke up with really bad backache and headache and even more stretchy cream cm i know tmi but wetter down there than during ov at the mo and cervix is still unreachable. did an opk just to be sure and that was negative. did frer and its the same as yesterday. spotting is due to start tonight and temp went down a bit again so i really have no idea whats going on xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks gumpyxxxxx still hoping for your bfpxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to see you all:flower:

Weekends are mad for me as hubby is not on his shift so we try to do things as a family:winkwink:

Emma - Congrats hun :happydance::happydance:

Oasis - Hows that sexy toy boy hubby of your doing? - have you been to the doc to get your HCG level tested hun that way at least you will know:hugs:

Midgey - Testing at 4DPO was it :haha: love your little dogs ours are a springer spaniel and a collie so quite a handful along with the cat who likes to sit on the window sill and annoy the dogs when they are out in the garden:haha: so how are you feeling today:hugs:

Gumpy - Oh hun this not knowing is a killer right - hope you get some answers soon when are you testing again?:hugs:

AFM - I have been taking my temps and you may notice a dip today not sure if that was because I was up at 4.00am with my youngest - bless him he had a croupy kind of cough he seems okay now just a bit snotty :haha: At least it stopped me POAS today - should I begin testing tomorrow girls :winkwink:

Love to you all - we are just getting ready to go to a Christmas fair:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol garfie that post made me smile:) he's really good thanks xxxx I'm gunna wait see if AF shows, one min I think it's all ova next I'm not sure. I will ring epau if no AF I need to know what's going on and if its retained tissue something might need to be done. Love to you too enjoy the fair xxxxx


----------



## Emma 21

thanks i have no idea when i conceived though as my cycle s messed up


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- how you doing hun? Are you still spotting? Have you tested again? Huge :hugs: coming your way!!! Xxxxxxxxx 

Gumpy- I know I'm hoping we caught the eggy but feeling really doubtful about it this month :cry: how are you feeling today? Hoping your line is darker tomorrow hun :happydance: xxxxxx 

Garfie- yep I'm completely crazy!! Testing at 4dpo :dohh: my poasa is getting worse hope your feeling ok hun hoping to see a bfp soon :happydance: Xxxxxxxxx

Well I'm feeling pretty crappy today so tired :cry: still got really really creamy cm and loads of it sorry if tmi :blush: it's quite unusual for me so hoping it's a good sign :happydance: how are you all? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni right back at you xxYeah more spotting this aft, and tested again and the result was lighter, am not sure what went on. I feel like AF is coming too so I've lost hope tbh. Just want AF to hurry up so we can get onto the next cycle. If I still have faint hpts after 2 AF's will be asking to be seen. All you girls keep me going:) hope everyone's okxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

hi everyone ....today I am having alot of milky creamy lotiony cm...I am wondering is this good sign or not ?


----------



## jackiec

I am 2 dpo and feeling confident for Christmas!! After positive opk had a successful BD using preseed and a little baking soda. I am hoping this is my month!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Jackiec all sounds good! Sending loads :dust: your way xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- hun I'm here for you I can't believe this has happened :hugs: :hugs: I'm sure that you will get your bfp soon hopefully before Christmas :hugs: 
I'm getting so bored of waiting now :dohh: I just want to test and have an answer!! I'm so doubtful this month I just want to get it over and done with so we can start again :growlmad: anyway you ok hun? Xxxxxxxxx

Tulip- I've heard that's a brilliant sign hun!! Have you tested again? :happydance: so excited! :hugs: 

Welcome jackiec :hugs: how are you doing hun? Baking soda? Please do tell!??! 
Good luck


----------



## tulip11

no hun ...I havent tested again...now even I dont want to take hpt because I cant see BFN lol


----------



## midgey123

tulip11 said:


> no hun ...I havent tested again...now even I dont want to take hpt because I cant see BFN lol

Awww I know hun :hugs: when is af due? :dust::dust::dust::dust: praying this is your month :hugs:


----------



## tulip11

today is cd 26 so normally I have 28-30 days cycle...so af is due within 4-5 days


----------



## midgey123

Awww I hope the horrible witch stays away!!! :gun: I'm sure she will the cm sound really good hun :hugs: 

Well I did test today bfn obviously :blush: I need to go into rehab definitely :dohh: the test will be attached :haha: I can't help myself! I have one test left and I'm 100% sure that I will be peeing on that in the morning!! :dohh: Xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354482483689.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## baby D

Evening ladies xx So I have a constant dull ache down really really low in tummy -- just above and behind pubic bone -- sore!
Oass I can't believe that -- could it be a dud test? Will you tes again tomorrow to re-ceck??


----------



## midgey123

Hey babyd how many dpo are you? Could be a good sign! When are you testing :)


----------



## Oasis717

Hi girls, Midgey I kinda knew it wasn't to be I dunno why just had a feeling couple tests were slightly darker but the last two I've done were same as Monday's. I really don't understand it unless it was a chemical? Had few bouts spotting today and you can't mistake that feeling when af's coming, I've had that all day. It is confusing. I know you're here for me hun. Same for youxx Thank you. I'm ok hun don't worry. I had my down day yest now I just want AF so can start again. Gotta try stay positive. It's still early for you though hun would love you to get your bfp you've waited too long. Lots luv Xxxxxxxxxx

Baby d I don't think it was a dud test hun, just not my time this month. Thanks though, here's hoping for a new year bfp, if AF comes on time will be testing new years xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I am sorry hun I'm sure you will get your late Christmas/ new year bfp :happydance: it very well could of been a chemical hun I've had 2 they were very much like af if I hadn't of tested early I never would of known :cry: really hope we all get our bfp's we all deserve it!! :hugs: :hugs: I wish there was another way you could find out that you were pregnant!! Like if your hands turned blue or your wee turned green :haha: it would make life so much easier!! Instead of peeing on a stick and searching for a line for 3 hours throwing it in the bin getting it out and looking at it for another 3 hours :dohh: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol omg that made me die!!! You're so funny hun I dunno what I'd do without you and here lol. Blue hands and green wee, if you wanted keep being pregnant quiet for a few weeks be hard with blue hands haha. I am actually guilty of getting a test out the bin. More than once!! What are we like. We certainly do deserve our bfp's. If my AF comes on time the baby would be due the day I met my husband, 10th Sep. How funny is that. Well we're gunna decorate our front room this week before Xmas, we have all my husband's family coming to us so gunna be busy. Thanks for making me laugh, can always rely on you for that lol xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Same to you hun :hugs: if I didn't have you ladies to help me through this tww I would be completely insane :dohh: honestly hun if it meant I could be pregnant I would have blue hands pink feet green wee and a purple nose :haha: I throw away all my tests and do the big o never want to look at it again 2 minutes later omg where is that test!?!?! I'm terrible :haha: that would be amazing hun! That sounds like a good sign to me :cloud9: the 10th of Dec is my lucky day I met my oh on the 10th of December for the first time I was due with both of my LO on the 10th of December even though they refused to vacate my womb until a few days later :haha: so the 10th seems to be lucky I will be 13dpo then so I will know for sure on the 10th :happydance: hopefully this is my good sign :cloud9: oooo decorating :happydance: what colors are you having? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

You ladies are awesome! Just catching up now! I haven't caved and tested yet. I'm 8dpo today. I'm too scared to see a bfn :( maybe ill be able to hold off now until the 8th! We shall see!


----------



## midgey123

Oh wow you have will power hun!! :thumbup: I can understand about the bfn I hate seeing them but I can't help myself!! Lol can't wait till the 8th I'm sure you'll get your bfp :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Oh wow you have will power hun!! :thumbup: I can understand about the bfn I hate seeing them but I can't help myself!! Lol can't wait till the 8th I'm sure you'll get your bfp :wohoo::wohoo:

Thanks Hun! I really hope we all get our BFP soon! 
Right now I'm just praying for no Af signs! Last month I got really sore bb's ... Got my hopes up and it was just the damn witch symptoms :(


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow you have will power hun!! :thumbup: I can understand about the bfn I hate seeing them but I can't help myself!! Lol can't wait till the 8th I'm sure you'll get your bfp :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Thanks Hun! I really hope we all get our BFP soon!
> Right now I'm just praying for no Af signs! Last month I got really sore bb's ... Got my hopes up and it was just the damn witch symptoms :(Click to expand...

I know hun my af symptoms are pretty much the same as pg symptoms get my hopes up every month and nothing :dohh: I try not to symptom spot but it's so hard!! The only thing I've noticed different this month is my cm is different than normal :shrug: could be nothing though I suppose!!


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow you have will power hun!! :thumbup: I can understand about the bfn I hate seeing them but I can't help myself!! Lol can't wait till the 8th I'm sure you'll get your bfp :wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Thanks Hun! I really hope we all get our BFP soon!
> Right now I'm just praying for no Af signs! Last month I got really sore bb's ... Got my hopes up and it was just the damn witch symptoms :(Click to expand...
> 
> I know hun my af symptoms are pretty much the same as pg symptoms get my hopes up every month and nothing :dohh: I try not to symptom spot but it's so hard!! The only thing I've noticed different this month is my cm is different than normal :shrug: could be nothing though I suppose!!Click to expand...

My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Me too Midgey I'd be a walking smurf if it meant I could have a lo! I think we all would. I wish so much that we will all get our bfp! Well 10th is a lucky day for us both so you never know. My front rooms pink atm but I've outgrown it so we're gunna have chocolate and like a fudge colour brown. I was worried about paint fumes before but since I'm not preggers now at least I don't have to worry. These cramps are getting worse now, hurry up AF. Xxxxxxxx
Stephy you have so much will power! Xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I've only just realised our first bfp was on the first page!! Going to put all the bfp's in the title :hugs: 
Has af still not started hun? That's strange!! Or do you normally spot? I know what you mean about wanted af so you can start again I so want this to hurry up got such a bad feeling about this month with everything that went on I just don't think we did enough :cry: omg it's pink!! My oh would NEVER let me have the living room pink :dohh: lol I would love it pink and my dd would she is so so girly she loves everything pink :cloud9: my ds truly believes he is spiderman :dohh: he loves spiderman so much it's crazy :haha: bless them xxxxxxxxxxx

StephyB- keeping everything crossed hun :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol, my ds is obsessed with Ben 10 and Batman. I think DH let me do the pink thing hoping I'd get fed up with it soon but it's been pink for 4 years! Def fancy a change now though. No still no AF, I do usually spot for 3 to 4 days first so am expecting it to come in next couple days hopefully anyway. Xxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

good morning lovely ladies well af is awol and im hoping she stays that way. faint line on ic again this morning. cp is still really high, still getting loads of milky cm (feels constantly wet like af is here sorry tmi i know) and noticed a massive change when bding last night even dh noticed it. dont know how to explain it it just felt different lol. temp is still over the coverline too but am scared to use another frer as the ic is so faint xx

i have such a good feeling for all of us this month. xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all - was woken up this morning nope not to a child being sick :winkwink: but to the most gawd awful cramping ever - expected to the witch guess she's on her way:cry: but at least then I could move on but she seems to have gone MIA for now:wacko:

Gumpy - During my pregnancies sex has kind of felt more intense and a lot well its difficult to describe so I would say that's a good sign hun :happydance:

Oasis - Sorry you are still in limbo land are you going to the docs to have HCG drawn or are you waiting a bit longer:thumbup:

Midgey - How are you this morning - you POAS yet?:haha:

Tulip - Hi hun how are you feeling today:flower:

Stephy - Hi I'm Garfie - you are doing so well not caving I've made it to 11DPO and caved this morning BFN of course:winkwink: 

Well ladies I keep nipping on here but I miss most of the constant chatter as I seem to be really busy all of a sudden - today I am off into town which takes an hour on the bus for some Christmas shopping:happydance:

The fair yesterday was lovely we came back with a pink yes a pink hamster cage to put in my sons bedroom - he said it has to be pink (was a bit worried because hes into spiderman and is a real boy if you know what I mean) anyway it has to be pink because she is a girl and is his princess - aw how cute brought tears to my eyes:flower:

Just so you know we haven't got our Christmas tree up yet - Mr Grumpy (hubby:haha:) won't put it up until this weekend - probably a good job really what with a cat.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi all, just spoken to my epau and I'm getting scanned 2mora at 11. Apparently they're concerned I've still got positive hpts nearly 10 weeks on so perhaps I'll have an answer tomorrow. Rushing off on school run now. Luv to all xxxxxx


----------



## Exiled85

Dammit!!! Any nice ladies have any advice? I am now 6 days late, no AF and constant BFN! Keep feeling 'period-y' like AF is about to start but nothing has!!
Praying so hard that I'm pregnant but so frustrated!!


----------



## baby D

Morning ladies! Am feeling very festive today as our tree is now up and have doen a spot of Christmas shopping this morning!

Midegey -- loving the title update -- here's hoping there a few more on the way!
Oasis, have you tested again this morning just to be sure?

So my symptoms today -- more cramping, sensitive niples and feel really wet down there -- almost like I am having AF --- the CM is quite lotion ike so not sure what tha is meant to represent??


----------



## StephyB

Morning ladies!
Grrrrr all weekend I stayed away from POAS! I didn't even do an OPK and I ususally do one a day at least!
This morning I did an OPK - still too scared to do HPT. I did OPK with FMU and got an almost positive - no as dark as control line but almost :( 
GRRRR I'm just angry. 
And to top it off I'm stuck in training today with no computer! Maybe I'll sneak in my phone :)


----------



## baby D

Stephy, how many DPO are you?


----------



## Oasis717

Baby d I tested again and the line is as faint as a week ago. The tests def did darken last week but now are fading again. Hopefully my scan tomorrow can give me answers.xxxxx

Exiled that does sound frustrating I am sorry, some women are slower to build hcg and I've read many women not getting a pos til a week or more after AF due. Fingers crossed for you. Xxxxxx

Gumpy have you tested again yet hunni? Xxxxx

Stephy hope you can find the courage to test, I really feel for you I know how it feels xxxxx

Midgey are you ok today hunni? Hope you're feeling better Xxxxxx

Garfie glad you enjoyed the fair, so sorry re bfn I'm also just waiting for af to come to move on but need get this scan out the way first xxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> Baby d I tested again and the line is as faint as a week ago. The tests def did darken last week but now are fading again. Hopefully my scan tomorrow can give me answers.xxxxx
> 
> Exiled that does sound frustrating I am sorry, some women are slower to build hcg and I've read many women not getting a pos til a week or more after AF due. Fingers crossed for you. Xxxxxx
> 
> Gumpy have you tested again yet hunni? Xxxxx
> 
> Stephy hope you can find the courage to test, I really feel for you I know how it feels xxxxx
> 
> Midgey are you ok today hunni? Hope you're feeling better Xxxxxx

I hope you get some answers tomorrow hun :hugs: Do you have a gut feeling of what the results will be?


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes hun well in that I know I'm not pregnant. Been spotting since last nite and getting gradually more now. Hope I can hold off with AF to be scanned first. I'm concerned the tissue I had is still there. They were appalled after all I'd been through my doctor hadn't arranged a follow up app. The thing that upset me the most is they said we need to check this isn't a new pregnancy. It's not but I wish it was. That was hard but oh well gotta keep my chin up:) xxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> How are we all - was woken up this morning nope not to a child being sick :winkwink: but to the most gawd awful cramping ever - expected to the witch guess she's on her way:cry: but at least then I could move on but she seems to have gone MIA for now:wacko:
> 
> Gumpy - During my pregnancies sex has kind of felt more intense and a lot well its difficult to describe so I would say that's a good sign hun :happydance:
> 
> Oasis - Sorry you are still in limbo land are you going to the docs to have HCG drawn or are you waiting a bit longer:thumbup:
> 
> Midgey - How are you this morning - you POAS yet?:haha:
> 
> Tulip - Hi hun how are you feeling today:flower:
> 
> Stephy - Hi I'm Garfie - you are doing so well not caving I've made it to 11DPO and caved this morning BFN of course:winkwink:
> 
> Well ladies I keep nipping on here but I miss most of the constant chatter as I seem to be really busy all of a sudden - today I am off into town which takes an hour on the bus for some Christmas shopping:happydance:
> 
> The fair yesterday was lovely we came back with a pink yes a pink hamster cage to put in my sons bedroom - he said it has to be pink (was a bit worried because hes into spiderman and is a real boy if you know what I mean) anyway it has to be pink because she is a girl and is his princess - aw how cute brought tears to my eyes:flower:
> 
> Just so you know we haven't got our Christmas tree up yet - Mr Grumpy (hubby:haha:) won't put it up until this weekend - probably a good job really what with a cat.


hi hun I am fine thanks...how are you doing? hun I am also having cramps but in lower and mid abdomen idk what is it ? send you massive :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

hi everyone ...

any further good news ? wishing all of you best of luck and just stay positive :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: may this stupid ugly :witch: get burried under snow lol :haha::haha:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

lol love the witch buried in snow comment xxx

did a frer and got bfn so im confused xx

oasis im so glad they are finally checking u out hun xxxx


----------



## tulip11

Gumpyttc5 said:


> lol love the witch buried in snow comment xxx
> 
> did a frer and got bfn so im confused xx
> 
> oasis im so glad they are finally checking u out hun xxxx

hun how many DPO are you ?


----------



## Gumpyttc5

12 dpo hun your chart looks awesome xx


----------



## tulip11

hun still you are in...what I have read that many women cant get their BFP on 12 dpo ...so thumb up...stay positive...thanks yeah it looks good this time...but having cramps with milky lotiony cm...DH asked me today as I was very moody are you having periods ? I said no...lol ...


----------



## Gumpyttc5

im getting the milky cm too hun i hope this is a good thing xxx


----------



## tulip11

Gumpyttc5 said:


> im getting the milky cm too hun i hope this is a good thing xxx

yeah I hope so..you know I did alot of research on this and what I got that about 80%-90% women got milky lotiony cm before getting their BFP ...:thumbup::hugs::dust:


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies!!! Well I just did a huge catch up :haha: I had to find my last post I thought I'd deleted myself for a min :dohh:

Oasis- glad everything is getting sorted now hunni :hugs: hope everything goes well for you at the doctor's! And happy decorating :wohoo::wohoo: my son loves batman :dohh: but he is spidermans number 1 fan it's so cute :cloud9: well no green wee or blue hands as of yet :cry: poop xxxxxxxxxxxx

Gumpy- yayyyyyyy for creamy cm that's meant to be such a good sign :happydance: :happydance: hoping all these are good signs and the wicked witch stays away!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx

Garfie- hope the witch stays away hunni :hugs: I did poasa this morning :winkwink: bfn I will post a pic soon that is so cute about your son awwww really glad you had a good time at the fair hun xxxxxxxxxxx

BabyD- your symptoms sound really good hun :hugs: lotiony cm has something to do with progesterone (someone correct me if I'm wrong as I'm not 100% on this!!) That looks after the fetus until around 12 weeks when the placenta takes over (I think) lol so it sure is a good sign :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxx

Tulip- yayyyyyyy hunni you sound like your having good symptoms :happydance: :hugs: hope the witch gets buried in snow that made me laugh so much :haha: xxxxxxxxxxx

StephyB- have you tried taking a hpt yet hun? An opk can pick up hcg aswell I would poas!!!!! :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxx

Right as for me I have itchy boobies :blush: I have no idea what this means but it's annoying :haha: any ideas ladies!??


----------



## midgey123

Here is my bfn :dohh: I haven't got anymore tests now and I refuse to test again until at least 11dpo :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354545612860.jpg
File size: 68.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tulip11

thanks hun  I have also itchy bb idk whether does it mean something or not ? lol snow witch hahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## midgey123

tulip11 said:


> thanks hun  I have also itchy bb idk whether does it mean something or not ? lol snow witch hahahahahahhahahaha

I have no idea hun but I've never had itchy bbs before :blush: quite a new thing for me :happydance: we should hold her hostage :gun: lol


----------



## LadyinWait

midgey123 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun  I have also itchy bb idk whether does it mean something or not ? lol snow witch hahahahahahhahahaha
> 
> I have no idea hun but I've never had itchy bbs before :blush: quite a new thing for me :happydance: we should hold her hostage :gun: lolClick to expand...

If you referring to holding AF as a hostage, I am all for it! I thought the icon was freakin' hilarious. I was in my office cracking up :). My nips have been slightly itchy too but it's off and on. GL to you all! And thanks for the laugh, I needed it!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

never thought i would get excited about other ladies having itchy boobs pmsl xxx

hope its a good sign girls xxx

how weird is it that most of us are having this milky cm its gotta be good xxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Well I just did a huge catch up :haha: I had to find my last post I thought I'd deleted myself for a min :dohh:
> 
> Oasis- glad everything is getting sorted now hunni :hugs: hope everything goes well for you at the doctor's! And happy decorating :wohoo::wohoo: my son loves batman :dohh: but he is spidermans number 1 fan it's so cute :cloud9: well no green wee or blue hands as of yet :cry: poop xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Gumpy- yayyyyyyy for creamy cm that's meant to be such a good sign :happydance: :happydance: hoping all these are good signs and the wicked witch stays away!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Garfie- hope the witch stays away hunni :hugs: I did poasa this morning :winkwink: bfn I will post a pic soon that is so cute about your son awwww really glad you had a good time at the fair hun xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> BabyD- your symptoms sound really good hun :hugs: lotiony cm has something to do with progesterone (someone correct me if I'm wrong as I'm not 100% on this!!) That looks after the fetus until around 12 weeks when the placenta takes over (I think) lol so it sure is a good sign :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Tulip- yayyyyyyy hunni you sound like your having good symptoms :happydance: :hugs: hope the witch gets buried in snow that made me laugh so much :haha: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> StephyB- have you tried taking a hpt yet hun? An opk can pick up hcg aswell I would poas!!!!! :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Right as for me I have itchy boobies :blush: I have no idea what this means but it's annoying :haha: any ideas ladies!??

Haven't tested yet Hun! Too scared!!!


----------



## SugarPie07

May I join in the list too? I'm hoping for a BFP for Christmas too! DH and I are just able to try again this month after 6 months of mistiming (he's a pilot and has been gone when I've been O'ing).

I'm ovulating today and will try to stick it out til the 16th!!


----------



## midgey123

LadyinWait said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun  I have also itchy bb idk whether does it mean something or not ? lol snow witch hahahahahahhahahaha
> 
> I have no idea hun but I've never had itchy bbs before :blush: quite a new thing for me :happydance: we should hold her hostage :gun: lolClick to expand...
> 
> If you referring to holding AF as a hostage, I am all for it! I thought the icon was freakin' hilarious. I was in my office cracking up :). My nips have been slightly itchy too but it's off and on. GL to you all! And thanks for the laugh, I needed it!Click to expand...

Hey hun welcome! :hugs: we should definitely hold her hostage for 9 months :happydance: l really hope this itchy boob thing is a good sign :haha: how many dpo are you good luck!!!


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> never thought i would get excited about other ladies having itchy boobs pmsl xxx
> 
> hope its a good sign girls xxx
> 
> how weird is it that most of us are having this milky cm its gotta be good xxx

Haha I never though I would!! I was like OMG my nipples are itchy this has got to be a good sign :dohh: I'm having milky cm too :blush: hope thesis a good Sign :happydance: xxxx


----------



## midgey123

SugarPie07 said:


> May I join in the list too? I'm hoping for a BFP for Christmas too! DH and I are just able to try again this month after 6 months of mistiming (he's a pilot and has been gone when I've been O'ing).
> 
> I'm ovulating today and will try to stick it out til the 16th!!

Hey hun welcome :hugs: yayyyyyyy for ovulating :happydance: good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## LadyinWait

Gumpyttc5 said:


> never thought i would get excited about other ladies having itchy boobs pmsl xxx
> 
> hope its a good sign girls xxx
> 
> how weird is it that most of us are having this milky cm its gotta be good xxx

I had the milky cm on Saturday (before it was just wet) and my first reaction was "what's that about?" So maybe it's a good thing for us both! I hate when I have to suddenly scratch and they're itchy, keeping hoping no one walks by or leaves their offices. I work in an office suite with two men and I really don't want them seeing me scratching my boobs, lol. 

By the way I am 8 DPO, and I might test on Thursday or Friday. I have a Clearblue digi but I want to get a FRER. 

:dust: to us all!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i have a strange question to ask. i know tmi but after bding i had the strangest feeling in my stomach and the only way i can describe it is like braxton hicks which i have never ever had so early in any pregnancies. has anyone every felt their uterus contract like that after sex so early on???


----------



## scotinlondon

afternoon all - you are all amazing and it's hard to keep up to speed with you so I've just been reading through all the posts! impressed by those of you who stay on top of it!! 

I am now 10dpo. After 6 months of ttc the noticeable difference this month is that I had brown creamy (TMI) discharge on 4 and 5 dpo something that I have never experienced before ever.

My boobs are swollen and a little tender but not as tender as 2 days ago. I am very gassy which I don't think is normal and my lower back is starting to get get sore. I don't know or don't remember if this is normal before AF.

Chart is below - the really big jump in temp on Sun morning is becuase we went out for big party on Sat and I had a few drinks and was very late to bed.

Last month lutuel phase was 11 days so I guess I'll know in a few days when AF probably arrives....:( 

Baby dust to you all - keeping fingers crossed for all your xmas BFPs!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ef934


----------



## StephyB

scotinlondon said:


> afternoon all - you are all amazing and it's hard to keep up to speed with you so I've just been reading through all the posts! impressed by those of you who stay on top of it!!
> 
> I am now 10dpo. After 6 months of ttc the noticeable difference this month is that I had brown creamy (TMI) discharge on 4 and 5 dpo something that I have never experienced before ever.
> 
> My boobs are swollen and a little tender but not as tender as 2 days ago. I am very gassy which I don't think is normal and my lower back is starting to get get sore. I don't know or don't remember if this is normal before AF.
> 
> Chart is below - the really big jump in temp on Sun morning is becuase we went out for big party on Sat and I had a few drinks and was very late to bed.
> 
> Last month lutuel phase was 11 days so I guess I'll know in a few days when AF probably arrives....:(
> 
> Baby dust to you all - keeping fingers crossed for all your xmas BFPs!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ef934

Sounds like good signs to me!! I'm one day behind you! 9dpo today. When will you be testing?


----------



## scotinlondon

Hi Steph.

I bought two tests today (clearblue) and although I want to test tomorrow I think I'll wait until wed/thurs as then AF should have arrived......

It is hard not to test but with all the disappointment of the previous months and the fact this month we were so much more relaxed about things....i think I can hold out a bit.

what about you?


----------



## StephyB

scotinlondon said:


> Hi Steph.
> 
> I bought two tests today (clearblue) and although I want to test tomorrow I think I'll wait until wed/thurs as then AF should have arrived......
> 
> It is hard not to test but with all the disappointment of the previous months and the fact this month we were so much more relaxed about things....i think I can hold out a bit.
> 
> what about you?

I admire your willpower! :) 
I have clear blue tests and first response tests at home. But I think I'll hold out a few more days too :)


----------



## midgey123

Wow StephyB and Scotinlondon I admire bot of your will powers!!! I have no will power at all :dohh: lol 

Ladyinwait- :haha: let's hope they don't look over :haha: I have heard milky cm is a really good sign lets hope so :happydance:

Gumpy- I've never heard of that hun! Hopefully it's a good sign though :happydance: I feel (tmi btw) my uterus contract during orgasm it's not painful though! I'm sure that's not what you mean but that's my only experience of it :haha: xxxxx


----------



## baby D

Scotin and Stephy I am with you on the not testing till a certain date. In fact, I am not even going to buy any before the day I am happy to test as if they were in the house -- I wouldn't stand a chance -- I would pee on them all the instance I needed a wee :haha:

So it seems I am obsessed with food :shrug: is this a symptom? Can we make it one just so as I have another to add to the list :haha: By obsessed I mean it is all I can think about. I even dreamt about food when I had a little afternoon snooze earlier --- the weird part is, I am not even hungry :dohh: just thinking about what i'd like to eat all the time --- and if I have it, eating it! Not going to want my dinner at this rate :haha:

Oh and the nap -- is tha a sign :haha: off work so have nothing better to do then overthink every little thing :winkwink:

COME ON BFPs all round please :dust:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

this wasnt painful either just strange lol xx

i agree willpower is not my strong point either lol im only 12 dpo and have already used 4 frer and 15 ic's. i test at different times through the day lol.

my name is clare and im a pee stick oholic :)


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> this wasnt painful either just strange lol xx
> 
> i agree willpower is not my strong point either lol im only 12 dpo and have already used 4 frer and 15 ic's. i test at different times through the day lol.
> 
> my name is clare and im a pee stick oholic :)

Haha!!! I agree my name is Sarah and I'm also a Pee on a stick oholic :dohh: I've used 4 frer I think I have no more left one so I can't actually test until I buy another :happydance: I think I might have a good chance of waiting :happydance: xxx


----------



## baby D

Gumpyttc5 said:


> never thought i would get excited about other ladies having itchy boobs pmsl xxx
> 
> hope its a good sign girls xxx
> 
> how weird is it that most of us are having this milky cm its gotta be good xxx

:haha: I never though i'd get excited about other ladies milkey CM :haha:

I say we just declare ourselves a bunch of loonies and be done with it :happydance:


----------



## midgey123

Baby D that sounds good hun!!! :happydance: I'm also really hungry :dohh: I'm trying not too symptom spot but it's so hard not too!!! :dohh:


----------



## tulip11

I have one FRER left...in the morning I was looking at it whether to take it or not...lol...now I am thinking to wait till 14th dec if I can do and if ugly witch doesnt show her unqiue personality lol


----------



## baby D

tulip11 said:


> I have one FRER left...in the morning I was looking at it whether to take it or not...lol...now I am thinking to wait till 14th dec if I can do and if ugly witch doesnt show her unqiue personality lol

Tulip, you are way stronger than me --- noway a test would survive in my house from the 3rd till the 14th December :dohh:


----------



## tulip11

baby D said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> I have one FRER left...in the morning I was looking at it whether to take it or not...lol...now I am thinking to wait till 14th dec if I can do and if ugly witch doesnt show her unqiue personality lol
> 
> Tulip, you are way stronger than me --- noway a test would survive in my house from the 3rd till the 14th December :dohh:Click to expand...

I cant see BFN which makes me stronger now......I have these two FRER pack since october ...so I used one test on 10 dpo huh that was BFN...


----------



## Gumpyttc5

lol yes i am def a self confessed loony xxxx

that test would def not last until the 14th lol.

i made the mistake of buying 50 cheapies lol and as they are in my bedroom they call to me everytime i need a pee lol xx


----------



## baby D

Gumpyttc5 said:


> lol yes i am def a self confessed loony xxxx
> 
> that test would def not last until the 14th lol.
> 
> i made the mistake of buying 50 cheapies lol and as they are in my bedroom they call to me everytime i need a pee lol xx

Well being as you have 50, pee away :haha:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

lol i think im nearly half way through already xxx


----------



## tulip11

Gumpyttc5 said:


> lol yes i am def a self confessed loony xxxx
> 
> that test would def not last until the 14th lol.
> 
> i made the mistake of buying 50 cheapies lol and as they are in my bedroom they call to me everytime i need a pee lol xx

:haha::haha:


----------



## Oasis717

:wacko:You ladies do make me laugh but I have to admit I am also a looney poas obsessed nutcase xxxx


----------



## midgey123

:haha: I agree we are all a bunch of awesome nutty ladies :happydance: we make trying to conceive look cool :coolio::coolio: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

so cool lol xxxx:coolio::rofl:


----------



## Oasis717

Haha Midgey you nutter that made me lol xxxxxx


----------



## scotinlondon

I wonder if Kate Middleton was a poas-aholic......!!


----------



## EvelynnsMom

I'm hoping for a :bfp: on December 10th!! I would love it sooner, but May not happen! I'm nauseous, tired, and crampy.

:dust: to everybody!


----------



## baby D

EvelynnsMom said:


> I'm hoping for a :bfp: on December 10th!! I would love it sooner, but May not happen! I'm nauseous, tired, and crampy.
> 
> :dust: to everybody!

Those are some good signs :hugs:


----------



## baby D

scotinlondon said:


> I wonder if Kate Middleton was a poas-aholic......!!

For all we know, she might be hiding on the 1st tri boards with :haha: How cool to accidently become Kate Middleton's bump budy and have no clue :haha:


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> :haha: I agree we are all a bunch of awesome nutty ladies :happydance: we make trying to conceive look cool :coolio::coolio: xxxxxxxxxxx

I wonder if we'll think we make it look so cool when we all have our heads down the toilet from morning sickness :wacko:


----------



## erindolphin

Hi I am new in this thread. I figured I would join after reading all you ladies had to say. I am 10 DPO. I have poas 4 times all negative although I thought I saw a the faintest of faint lines today but I had to squint my eyes and tilt the stick. I am sure it's just mind tricks. This is my first real month tracking with OPKs and temping. Although I didn't start temping until a few days before I O'd. Weird thing is I figured I don't O and thanksgiving I went into a melt down... the next day my temp spiked and I have my first +opk :) 

I O'd on the 23rd (97.64) and my temp rose again on the 24th (97.76). I spiked again on the 1st (98.14). It dropped yesterday (97.84) and today back up again (98.11)

I don't know how to post my chart so I figured I would just put them in like that.

before O they stayed below 97.4

I have had reflux issues and upset tummy, sore bbs, they seem swollen too but I honestly feel like I am just over reading everything right now. GRRRRRR I hate ttc. I wish it would come as easily for me as those around me.


----------



## Oasis717

Omg baby d all your posts had me killing myself laughing!!! That was sooooooo funny xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi erindolphin, hoping your faint line turns into a bfp!! Good luck evelynnsmom hope you get a positive on the 10th xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I'm Kate middleton really :winkwink:


----------



## midgey123

BabyD hahhhahahahhah :haha: ahhhhh thats made me laugh!!! 

Welcome new testers :happydance: :happydance:

How Is everyone doing tonight?? Well my oh thought it would be fun to have a water fight in the middle of winter with the LO's all over my NEW carpet I am not impressed I think I'm going to hold his xbox hostage :gun::gun::finger: haha!! Sarah 1 Jon 0


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> I'm Kate middleton really :winkwink:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## erindolphin

HAHA yeah there are days I want to hold the Xbox hostage too. The mess around their gaming area is unreal... the sad part is it isn't a kid... it's a grown man.


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> Omg baby d all your posts had me killing myself laughing!!! That was sooooooo funny xxxx

I aim to please :haha:


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> I'm Kate middleton really :winkwink:

Oooh can I borrow your hubby --- I have a guilty crush on him :blush:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

erindolphin said:


> Hi I am new in this thread. I figured I would join after reading all you ladies had to say. I am 10 DPO. I have poas 4 times all negative although I thought I saw a the faintest of faint lines today but I had to squint my eyes and tilt the stick. I am sure it's just mind tricks. This is my first real month tracking with OPKs and temping. Although I didn't start temping until a few days before I O'd. Weird thing is I figured I don't O and thanksgiving I went into a melt down... the next day my temp spiked and I have my first +opk :)
> 
> I O'd on the 23rd (97.64) and my temp rose again on the 24th (97.76). I spiked again on the 1st (98.14). It dropped yesterday (97.84) and today back up again (98.11)
> 
> I don't know how to post my chart so I figured I would just put them in like that.
> 
> before O they stayed below 97.4
> 
> I have had reflux issues and upset tummy, sore bbs, they seem swollen too but I honestly feel like I am just over reading everything right now. GRRRRRR I hate ttc. I wish it would come as easily for me as those around me.

I feel you! I told my husband to HIDE my tests so I dont POAS until the 10th! I might just go find them though...


----------



## erindolphin

EvelynnsMom said:


> erindolphin said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am new in this thread. I figured I would join after reading all you ladies had to say. I am 10 DPO. I have poas 4 times all negative although I thought I saw a the faintest of faint lines today but I had to squint my eyes and tilt the stick. I am sure it's just mind tricks. This is my first real month tracking with OPKs and temping. Although I didn't start temping until a few days before I O'd. Weird thing is I figured I don't O and thanksgiving I went into a melt down... the next day my temp spiked and I have my first +opk :)
> 
> I O'd on the 23rd (97.64) and my temp rose again on the 24th (97.76). I spiked again on the 1st (98.14). It dropped yesterday (97.84) and today back up again (98.11)
> 
> I don't know how to post my chart so I figured I would just put them in like that.
> 
> before O they stayed below 97.4
> 
> I have had reflux issues and upset tummy, sore bbs, they seem swollen too but I honestly feel like I am just over reading everything right now. GRRRRRR I hate ttc. I wish it would come as easily for me as those around me.
> 
> I feel you! I told my husband to HIDE my tests so I dont POAS until the 10th! I might just go find them though...Click to expand...

I used all mine up :( :dohh: now I have to buy more. I guess I will get some later. I just want them to show me two happy lines side by side. Us mommies that try the hardest should really be able to have our babies. Think of all we do to our bodies with meds and extra vitamins. Plus our obsessive compulsive urge to pee on things :haha: I know we will all be great mommies soon enough. :)


----------



## EvelynnsMom

erindolphin said:


> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erindolphin said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am new in this thread. I figured I would join after reading all you ladies had to say. I am 10 DPO. I have poas 4 times all negative although I thought I saw a the faintest of faint lines today but I had to squint my eyes and tilt the stick. I am sure it's just mind tricks. This is my first real month tracking with OPKs and temping. Although I didn't start temping until a few days before I O'd. Weird thing is I figured I don't O and thanksgiving I went into a melt down... the next day my temp spiked and I have my first +opk :)
> 
> I O'd on the 23rd (97.64) and my temp rose again on the 24th (97.76). I spiked again on the 1st (98.14). It dropped yesterday (97.84) and today back up again (98.11)
> 
> I don't know how to post my chart so I figured I would just put them in like that.
> 
> before O they stayed below 97.4
> 
> I have had reflux issues and upset tummy, sore bbs, they seem swollen too but I honestly feel like I am just over reading everything right now. GRRRRRR I hate ttc. I wish it would come as easily for me as those around me.
> 
> I feel you! I told my husband to HIDE my tests so I dont POAS until the 10th! I might just go find them though...Click to expand...
> 
> I used all mine up :( :dohh: now I have to buy more. I guess I will get some later. I just want them to show me two happy lines side by side. Us mommies that try the hardest should really be able to have our babies. Think of all we do to our bodies with meds and extra vitamins. Plus our obsessive compulsive urge to pee on things :haha: I know we will all be great mommies soon enough. :)Click to expand...

All in due time! :)


----------



## jessi_lou

I was going to be so good and wait to test since I only had one digital test in my house and then my friend who just got her:bfp::oneofeach: gave me a big baggie of cheapies and two FRER the temptation to test early is bad now AF is due on the 7 or 8 th I do not think I am going to make it now :blush:


----------



## baby D

Oh dear :blush: I have (TMI ALERT) hideous wind :blush: Have only had a roast chicken dinner :shrug:

OH is slowly movinf further and further down the sofa away from me :haha:

Could this be a sign :rofl:


----------



## StephyB

Well I caved and tested at 9dpo only to get a BFN!!!! I am SO upset right now!


----------



## baby D

StephyB said:


> Well I caved and tested at 9dpo only to get a BFN!!!! I am SO upset right now!

Don't be upset :hugs: it really is still early days :hugs: I never had a BFP that early with mine xx


----------



## Petzy

StephyB said:


> Well I caved and tested at 9dpo only to get a BFN!!!! I am SO upset right now!

Stephy thats so so early - hang in there. it has killed me to not test early LOL and I am due AF tomrorow or the day after.... AHHHH!!!! LOL


----------



## tulip11

girls from where can I get Wondfo pregnancy tests in Uk ?


----------



## StephyB

Petzy said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> Well I caved and tested at 9dpo only to get a BFN!!!! I am SO upset right now!
> 
> Stephy thats so so early - hang in there. it has killed me to not test early LOL and I am due AF tomrorow or the day after.... AHHHH!!!! LOLClick to expand...

My whole plan was to BD every other day bd we did around the time I o'd.... I think! But I can't help but wonder "was that enough?" UGHHHH 

I'm not testing anymore!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol baby d and your wind!! What with your your wind and Midgey really being Kate Middleton this thread is full of surprises haha xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Stephy it's still early hun, don't be upset your def not out at all, you have a few more days to get your bfp so don't worry xxxx


----------



## midgey123

JessieLou- Omg I wish she was my friend I would be like peeing in a bucket and dipping them all in :happydance: 

BabyD- that is really a good sign hun :happydance: yayyyyyyy for farting!! :haha:

StephyB- you are SO early hun don't worry!! :hugs: I'm sire you will get your bfp soon :happydance:

Petzy- welcome hun!! How have you not tested yet!?!?! You have some will power!!! :happydance: 

Oasis- you can call me her majesty the queen to be :winkwink: haha this thread is crazy I love you ladies :cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol ok your majesty haha I know this thread is crazy but I love it, always makes me laugh xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Lol ok your majesty haha I know this thread is crazy but I love it, always makes me laugh xxxx

:haha: how's the decorating going hun? Have picked your colors yet? :happydance: xxxxxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

I'm going CRAZY! I can't really vent to anybody else about this. I feel like I can't eat because I get so nauseous, then on top of that.. my heartburn kicks it up to 100 and it just laughs at tums!!!

:xmas12:


----------



## midgey123

EvelynnsMom said:


> I'm going CRAZY! I can't really vent to anybody else about this. I feel like I can't eat because I get so nauseous, then on top of that.. my heartburn kicks it up to 100 and it just laughs at tums!!!
> 
> :xmas12:

Hoping these are good signs for you hun :happydance: they sound like it!! Good luck hun :hugs:

Ladies I want to test tomorrow but I have non left :cry: and my oh is refusing to let me buy anymore!! :cry:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

midgey123 said:


> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> I'm going CRAZY! I can't really vent to anybody else about this. I feel like I can't eat because I get so nauseous, then on top of that.. my heartburn kicks it up to 100 and it just laughs at tums!!!
> 
> :xmas12:
> 
> Hoping these are good signs for you hun :happydance: they sound like it!! Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> Ladies I want to test tomorrow but I have non left :cry: and my oh is refusing to let me buy anymore!! :cry:Click to expand...

We can do it! We can wait together!! :)


----------



## Oasis717

I'm out AF has come and I've cancelled my scan, still had some hope but not now. Good luck to all you lovely ladies xxxxxxxxx 

Midgey will be picking colours tomorrow, feeling bit rough today, loads luv xx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - So sorry hun - at least you are not in limbo land right? - I'm still waiting 12 DPO still BFN (1st cycle after natural mc) hope I get answers soon one way or another:growlmad:
Treat yourself to a lovely glass or two of :wine: thats what I always do BIG :hugs:

Midgey - How's you today your majesty still resting up in hospital :winkwink: - I'm in limbo land:cry:

Evelynsmom - Hi I'm Garfie your symptoms sound good hun - I've only ever had mild heartburn and boy does that suck so really feel for you hun try and avoid spicy food - have you tried peppermint tea/ cordial:flower:

BabyD - I agree :happydance: for farting hope you have a dog nearby that you can blame:haha:

StephyB - Don't worry hun still early - we will keep you sane while you wait :winkwink:

Petzy - Hi I'm Garfie - I'm not on here as often as I would like but I always try and stalk :ninja: as this thread moves so quick:happydance:

Love to all the other ladies some extra :dust::dust::dust: for us all.

AFM - Not a lot to report just in limbo land:cry: busy today with housework as I had a day off yesterday shopping :haha: so I will try and keep popping on here much more interesting than :iron::hangwashing::laundry::dishes: you get the picture:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks garfie, gunna be positive for a new year bfp. Sorry you are in limbo land, I hate that but it's still early and you have every chance of a bfp. Hoping so much for you. Xxxxxx


----------



## baby D

garfie said:


> Oasis - So sorry hun - at least you are not in limbo land right? - I'm still waiting 12 DPO still BFN (1st cycle after natural mc) hope I get answers soon one way or another:growlmad:
> Treat yourself to a lovely glass or two of :wine: thats what I always do BIG :hugs:
> 
> Midgey - How's you today your majesty still resting up in hospital :winkwink: - I'm in limbo land:cry:
> 
> Evelynsmom - Hi I'm Garfie your symptoms sound good hun - I've only ever had mild heartburn and boy does that suck so really feel for you hun try and avoid spicy food - have you tried peppermint tea/ cordial:flower:
> 
> BabyD - I agree :happydance: for farting hope you have a dog nearby that you can blame:haha:
> 
> StephyB - Don't worry hun still early - we will keep you sane while you wait :winkwink:
> 
> Petzy - Hi I'm Garfie - I'm not on here as often as I would like but I always try and stalk :ninja: as this thread moves so quick:happydance:
> 
> Love to all the other ladies some extra :dust::dust::dust: for us all.
> 
> AFM - Not a lot to report just in limbo land:cry: busy today with housework as I had a day off yesterday shopping :haha: so I will try and keep popping on here much more interesting than :iron::hangwashing::laundry::dishes: you get the picture:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

No dog :dohh: so I blamed the cat :blush:

Oasis, I am sorry that AF arrived but at least you know what is what with your body now :hugs: Would it be worth going to the scan to try and find out where the faint lines were coming from this long after? :hugs:

So, I can 'feel' my tummy today --- I don't mean in that it is bigger or hard or anything like that. It is hard to explain - I am just aware of my tummy -- very low down. Feels bruised or maybe heavy is the word :shrug: Not sure. I can just 'feel' it :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

I prob should still gone to the scan baby d but I can't face it at mo tbh, will test again.after AF and if I still get a faint positive will try to get another app. Hopefully I won't need to xxx I had that feeling you're describing when I was pregnant a good sign! Xxxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> I prob should still gone to the scan baby d but I can't face it at mo tbh, will test again.after AF and if I still get a faint positive will try to get another app. Hopefully I won't need to xxx I had that feeling you're describing when I was pregnant a good sign! Xxxx


Oooh can I ask how early on? :flower:

I think your idea on testing again after AF is a good plan :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

It was the early stages, not really early but few weeks in, I used to say to DH it was like I had a heavy ball instead of a womb, it's hard to describe but it was just a feeling of being able to feel my womb and it felt heavy, very strange feeling! I so hope I'll get a neg after AF, I've got a horrible feeling whatever is causing the hcg still is stopping me from getting pregnant:( xxxxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> It was the early stages, not really early but few weeks in, I used to say to DH it was like I had a heavy ball instead of a womb, it's hard to describe but it was just a feeling of being able to feel my womb and it felt heavy, very strange feeling! I so hope I'll get a neg after AF, I've got a horrible feeling whatever is causing the hcg still is stopping me from getting pregnant:( xxxxx

That is a good point but I would think that wouldn't be the case as to stop you getting pregnant it would have to be high enough that your bosy thought it was pregnant -- in which case you probably wouldn't have a period :flower:

Must be awful for you :hugs: Hang in there -- it will happen x


----------



## midgey123

Oasis hun I am so so sorry :cry: sending loads of love and :hugs: hope you feel better and praying for a new years baby :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Garfie- her majesty is holding up fine thank you :winkwink: :haha: your not out till the witch shows hun!!! :hugs: hopefully you have a bfp in hiding!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good luck babyd!! Your symptoms sound good :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Well I have no tests left :cry: so nothing to pee on poop :( not many symptoms or anything to report here :shrug: still having a bit of creamy cm but not much so I don't know just got too wait and see I suppose!! Praying for all you ladies :hugs::hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Just a thought hun - after my first natural m/c I had that feeling too turns out I think I was right:wacko: as the next time I got my BFP I had been drinking grapefruit juice from when the witch left until O that month I had the strangest TMI yucky brown discharge for days and days (almost like I was clearing out my pipes):haha: then what do you know a BFP the same month (sadly it grew wings) but you get my point?:flower:

Hope you do get a negative I never tested after my mc and as I was moving having a m/c in a caravan is no fun and of course once I had moved I came under a different area doctor etc and it never entered my mind to test or anything as far as I was concerned I had a natural mc :cry: These days I am more clued up and would never have just left it without testing - or maybe that's just the POAS addict in me Hi I'm Fiona and I'm a POAS addict:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> Oasis hun I am so so sorry :cry: sending loads of love and :hugs: hope you feel better and praying for a new years baby :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Garfie- her majesty is holding up fine thank you :winkwink: :haha: your not out till the witch shows hun!!! :hugs: hopefully you have a bfp in hiding!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Good luck babyd!! Your symptoms sound good :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Well I have no tests left :cry: *so nothing to pee on poop *:( not many symptoms or anything to report here :shrug: still having a bit of creamy cm but not much so I don't know just got too wait and see I suppose!! Praying for all you ladies :hugs::hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

LOL I read this as 'nothing to pee or poop on' I was like :saywhat: No wonder she keeps getting negatives if she is 'pooping' on them :rofl:


----------



## midgey123

baby D said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Oasis hun I am so so sorry :cry: sending loads of love and :hugs: hope you feel better and praying for a new years baby :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Garfie- her majesty is holding up fine thank you :winkwink: :haha: your not out till the witch shows hun!!! :hugs: hopefully you have a bfp in hiding!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Good luck babyd!! Your symptoms sound good :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Well I have no tests left :cry: *so nothing to pee on poop *:( not many symptoms or anything to report here :shrug: still having a bit of creamy cm but not much so I don't know just got too wait and see I suppose!! Praying for all you ladies :hugs::hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> LOL I read this as 'nothing to pee or poop on' I was like :saywhat: No wonder she keeps getting negatives if she is 'pooping' on them :rofl:Click to expand...


Omg as if you read it like that :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm dying


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Oasis hun I am so so sorry :cry: sending loads of love and :hugs: hope you feel better and praying for a new years baby :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Garfie- her majesty is holding up fine thank you :winkwink: :haha: your not out till the witch shows hun!!! :hugs: hopefully you have a bfp in hiding!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Good luck babyd!! Your symptoms sound good :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Well I have no tests left :cry: *so nothing to pee on poop *:( not many symptoms or anything to report here :shrug: still having a bit of creamy cm but not much so I don't know just got too wait and see I suppose!! Praying for all you ladies :hugs::hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> LOL I read this as 'nothing to pee or poop on' I was like :saywhat: No wonder she keeps getting negatives if she is 'pooping' on them :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg as if you read it like that :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm dyingClick to expand...

:rofl: I really really did read it like that :haha: Had to stop myself and go back and re-read at which point I was like PHEW :dohh:


----------



## midgey123

Ahhhhh that made my day :haha: I've sent oh out to get me a cheap test :dohh: I can't stop myself!! I know it will be a bfn I need help :blush: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> Ahhhhh that made my day :haha: I've sent oh out to get me a cheap test :dohh: I can't stop myself!! I know it will be a bfn I need help :blush: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ooh good luck -- here have lots of :dust:

Now, be sure not to 'poop' on the test, won't you :haha:


----------



## tulip11

hi girls...I am really upset...as I told you all yesterday that I ill wait till 14th to take another test and if witch stays away...but what happened last night DH insisted me to take another test I said no I cant because I dont like to see another BFN and I dont have any more HPT's he said thats ok we ill bring more...just do it...so I did it in the morning on 15 dpo and BFN...and my temperature drop down as well...I dont think so that I am preg because according to FF its 15 dpo and right time to get BFP plus temperature is going down...I dont have any further hope even though no af is here but still I am really disappointed girls...best of luck to all of you..


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I first read it as pee or poop on how funny!! Xxxx

Garfie thank you for that hunni, I think anything is worth a try and I'm up for grapefruit juice! I'm confused as everything you read says you CANNOT ovulate or have AF whilst hcg is present but that's obviously not true as I'm still registering on a 15 hpt test and am on 2nd AF, perhaps my levels were low enough to kick start AF but not ovulate, who.knows, maybe my body needed time to heal? After my first loss and d & c in June I tested neg after just one week. I'm so sorry for your losses hunni. Here's hoping we all get sticky beans xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Tulip I feel for you, I'm out as witch arrived today. They do say there is always hope until AF xxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Can I email someone so I can post my once again negative test this morning? Also did an OPK test just to see


----------



## Missysj89

Hi guys, will love to join you all.

I've had a number of miscarriages this year, three in fact, but am hopeful that things will change. I'll either be testing on 10th December (if I can hold out that long) or ov-ing on Christmas Eve, so hopeful of a Christmas baby.

Gl to us all xx


----------



## erindolphin

So... yesterday i had a faint line on my hpt. I bought more took one at midnight last night and not only do i see a faint line but so did my oh. This morning i have already threw up and i have been sick to my stomach for a few days. Scared this will be taken away like my last one if indeed these are true. I have a hard time believing it could be a possibility.


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies :thumbup: 

Tulip- so sorry hun :cry: I'm sure your time will be soon loads of :dust::dust::dust: 

Hey missysj welcome hun :hugs: praying you get your sticky bean good luck 

Erindolphin- yayyyyy hun when are you testing again :happydance:so excited!!!! 

StephyB- I'll upload for you :hugs:

Well I tested bfn boooooooooo I'll post a pic in a min when I've finished tweaking the hell out of it :dohh:
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Here it is :thumbup: first picture untweaked second pic tweaked :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354626591493.jpg
File size: 211.8 KB
Views: 8









PicsArt_1354626565949.jpg
File size: 281.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## midgey123

I did NOT poop on it by the way :shock::shock:


----------



## baby D

7 DPO is still way early tho hun xxx Hang in there x


----------



## midgey123

This my ladies is a horrible evap :thumbup: didn't take long for it to appear like 10-15 mins be careful!!!
Thanks BabyD :hugs: :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354628157124.jpg
File size: 77.5 KB
Views: 9









PicsArt_1354628275298.jpg
File size: 78.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baby D

Midgey --- it has colour in it though -- I can defo see pink. I didn't think evaps showed any colour :shrug:


----------



## midgey123

StephyB here you go :thumbup: I'm going to they and tweak in a min! 

BabyD- hmmm when I look at the pic I see color when I look at the test it looks grey :shrug: I don't know I want to take another now I'm crazy :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## baby D

Am sure I see pink :shrug: do you have another test :thumbup:


----------



## midgey123

Heres some tweaks hun I'm sure I can see a faint line there :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354629426069.jpg
File size: 103.8 KB
Views: 6









PicsArt_1354629443295.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## midgey123

baby D said:


> Am sure I see pink :shrug: do you have another test :thumbup:

I've got 2 more of those tests it was a 3 pack for 2,99 they are only 20miu would it even show up this early? :shrug: the one day I need a frer I don't have one :growlmad:


----------



## Oasis717

Hi missy, so sorry for your losses, I'm pinning my hopes on a new years baby as I will be testing 1st Jan, I'm out for Dec good luck to you!! Xxxx

Erindolphin so exciting, can't wait for you to test again, xxxxxx

Midgey you're still so early hun plenty of time for your Xmas bfp, fingers crossed for you and all you lovely ladies xxxxx I now have my grapefruit juice so will be giving that a go! How much a day do you drink Midgey? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> Heres some tweaks hun I'm sure I can see a faint line there :happydance: :happydance:

Stephy, I see a faint line on these two :happydance:


----------



## Swanny

I'm hoping to test about the 9th if I can hold out that long. I think I'm about 5-7dpo at the moment.

So far I'm feeling fine apart from a burning/stinging feeling in my uterus.

x


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Hi missy, so sorry for your losses, I'm pinning my hopes on a new years baby as I will be testing 1st Jan, I'm out for Dec good luck to you!! Xxxx
> 
> Erindolphin so exciting, can't wait for you to test again, xxxxxx
> 
> Midgey you're still so early hun plenty of time for your Xmas bfp, fingers crossed for you and all you lovely ladies xxxxx I now have my grapefruit juice so will be giving that a go! How much a day do you drink Midgey? Xxxxxxxxx

I drink a glass before every big meal :thumbup: it helps too lose weight from what I've read I'm not sure if your meant to drink that much though garfie is the grapefruit juice expert :happydance: I hate the stuff but it does the trick :hugs: I'm so hoping you get your new years baby hun :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Welcome swanny :hugs: good luck for testing hun :happydance: 
I keep feeling sharp pains like o pains in my uterus very strange :shrug:


----------



## Swanny

I've had this stinging type of feeling with each of my pregnancies (I've had 4 m/c and have 1 child)

Every month I get sore boobies, cramps, boob throb, spots etc. But only when I am pregnant I get this UTI type feeling. 

So fingers crossed.

x


----------



## garfie

Did I see my name mentioned:haha:

I was just looking at the tests - yes I see pink also - but a bit confused as to who they belong to resident tweaker (midgey) please explain are the green ones OPK's or POS HPTs - damn this is what happens when I iron I miss the conversation :dohh:

Oasis I have a glass of grapefruit juice (pure) with my tablets in the morning and I drink it from when the witch leaves right through to ovulation and then I stop - it does two things for me Im sure helps get his swimmers there and also as I suffer from Endo gives me a bit of a clear out too:haha:

I am not feeling very hopeful girls as not only has my temp dropped I've got that full feeling - guess she will be here by tonight/tomorrow ah well New year baby here I come:happydance:

Welcome Swanny :dust::dust::dust: when you test hun :flower:

Ok off I go again is this pile of ironing ever going to shrink:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Midgey will ask garfie when she's back on. I hope I so too hunni, trying to be positive, at least I am bang on 28 days for AF so looks like normal service has been resumed lol. Oooo you have a funny pain? Sounds good! Not that you have a pain but anything out of the norm is good! Xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Swanny - Just saw your post - so sorry for your losses hun:flower: well while you wait to test we will all keep you company:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks garfie!! Will give it a goxxxxxxx hope you're not out hunni, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Heres some tweaks hun I'm sure I can see a faint line there :happydance: :happydance:

Thanks Hun!! Appreciate it! Isn't it so weird that my OPK (green) is almost getting darker?! Has anyone had this before AF?? I keep thinking af is coming cuz I have cramps today :(


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Did I see my name mentioned:haha:
> 
> I was just looking at the tests - yes I see pink also - but a bit confused as to who they belong to resident tweaker (midgey) please explain are the green ones OPK's or POS HPTs - damn this is what happens when I iron I miss the conversation :dohh:
> 
> Oasis I have a glass of grapefruit juice (pure) with my tablets in the morning and I drink it from when the witch leaves right through to ovulation and then I stop - it does two things for me Im sure helps get his swimmers there and also as I suffer from Endo gives me a bit of a clear out too:haha:
> 
> I am not feeling very hopeful girls as not only has my temp dropped I've got that full feeling - guess she will be here by tonight/tomorrow ah well New year baby here I come:happydance:
> 
> Welcome Swanny :dust::dust::dust: when you test hun :flower:
> 
> Ok off I go again is this pile of ironing ever going to shrink:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hey Garfie! They belong to me :( green is OPKand blue is HPT :( no idea why the heck OPK are getting darker. AF is probably on the way. I'm crampy today and that happens two days before AF!!


----------



## Swanny

Are you sure you are not ovulating again? If you are cramping and OPK is getting darker?

x


----------



## garfie

Stephy - I took an OPK that got darker when I got my BFP both times - something to do with they wear the same hat HCG and OPKs:haha: have a look at a website called PeeOnAStick.com they have done research into this:winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Erindolphin - Hi (I knew there was someone I missed:dohh:) so when are you testing again hun - can't wait for that test:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby D

cant stop eating --- I am not actually hungry yet constantly thing about food and munching!!

So far today:

Bagel -- brekkie
Beans n cheese on toast - lunch
Scotch eggs and mini sausages 
Orange
Banana
Yoghurt
crackers
Bowl of cereal x 2

and am still thinking about what to eat next :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol baby d you certainly ARE hungry today, good sign! Xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - I took an OPK that got darker when I got my BFP both times - something to do with they wear the same hat HCG and OPKs:haha: have a look at a website called PeeOnAStick.com they have done research into this:winkwink:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

When did you get your BFP after this happened? What dpo??


----------



## erindolphin

Yep I actually tested at midnight last night because I couldn't sleep my stomach was so upset. I got a faint line then tested this morning and the line seems a bit darker. I will attach the pic but its a cellphone pic so I am not sure how it will turn out on here.
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Oasis717

Erindolphin I can see the lines and that's without enlarging the pic properly, congratulations to you! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

erindolphin said:


> Yep I actually tested at midnight last night because I couldn't sleep my stomach was so upset. I got a faint line then tested this morning and the line seems a bit darker. I will attach the pic but its a cellphone pic so I am not sure how it will turn out on here.

Congrats!!! I saw the lines from my cellphone!!


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Did you read the research - I got my BFP before my POS OPK (I had to pee on something) while I waited for my HCG to come back but I have heard of ladies getting POS OPK when pregnant before BFPs.

My OPK was POS at 11DPO & the next time later at 14DPO:cry:

Erindolphin - I can see your test that looks like a BFP to me :happydance::happydance:

Baby - Wow hun that's some appetite you have and I thought my kids ate lots:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Gumpyttc5

congrats erindolphin there are def 2 lines xxx

oasis and tulip im so sorry girls good luck for this next cycle xxxx

i cant remember which symptoms go with who but the heavy feeling in the low tummy is exactly what im having and the cramps/pinching feeling so im hoping its all good signs. xxx

i took 2 tests today a ic and a superdrug can someone post them for me so u can have a look xxx


----------



## midgey123

Congratulations erindolphin :happydance: :happydance: yayyyyy 

BabyD wow that's some amount of hunger!!! Hoping it's a good sign :happydance: 

StephyB- I have heard of this a lot hun good luck :happydance: :happydance:

Well my cm has gone really weird this is tmi by the way ladies!! It's very much like snot :shrug: very thick creamy and stringy like snot ewwwww I know anybody heard of this? I'm a complete mess atm :dohh: I've got itchy boobs I have BAD wind and now my foo foo is sneezing? What the hell!! :blush:
Ladies please tell me these are good signs :dohh: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> congrats erindolphin there are def 2 lines xxx
> 
> oasis and tulip im so sorry girls good luck for this next cycle xxxx
> 
> i cant remember which symptoms go with who but the heavy feeling in the low tummy is exactly what im having and the cramps/pinching feeling so im hoping its all good signs. xxx
> 
> i took 2 tests today a ic and a superdrug can someone post them for me so u can have a look xxx

I'll post them hun :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

sounds good to me midgey xxx

can i email u my pics xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

just sent them thanks hun xxx

under my armpit feels really aching strange!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Midgey I have now heard it all lol, your foo foo is sneezing, lol. Well I think it's a good sign!! Xxxxxxxxxx

Thanks gumpy hoping for a new year bfp, gunna drink my grapefruit juice and cross everything! Can't wait to see your pics hope you're ok xxx


----------



## midgey123

Here they are hun :hugs: think I see something on your ic but the pic is quite dark I'll do some tweaking :happydance: xxxxxx

Oasis- :haha: I am the tmi lady :haha: I can't believe it honestly!! My foo foo has a cold :blush: I do hope this is a good sign hope the grapefruit juice works hun :happydance: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

yeah im cool hun. i hope u are ok hun it must be a mixture of emotional for you at the mo. i know its not the result you wanted but atleast now u know where u are but i would def still follow up with a scan just to make sure u have the all clear its not fair for u to have to go through this. u have been treated awful hun and i really feel for you. u so deserve a new year bfp and i will def be rooting for you xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Swanny said:


> Are you sure you are not ovulating again? If you are cramping and OPK is getting darker?
> 
> x

Not sure. They are only darker in the morning it seems


----------



## Gumpyttc5

pmsl midgey i love it xxxx


----------



## jessi_lou

So I broke down and tested early even though AF is not due until this weekend sometime and there was a faint positive I think. I am praying that it is not a false or anything else. It did not turn out very well because all I have is my phone but I am now going crazy until tommrow:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Day one December 003.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 8









Day one December 001.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## midgey123

:dohh: here are the pics
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0059-1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Gumpyttc5

irl there is def a line on the ic but scared its a evap coz there is nothing on the other 1 xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

jessie lou i can def see a second line xxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy I'll tweak it hun :happydance:I can defo see something xxx

Jessielou defo a bfp hun congratulations :flower: 

2 bfp's in one day wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thanks hun i hope u r right. i have now got loads of zits on my top lip lol wth!!! and my boobs are like aching x


----------



## midgey123

Hun there is 10000% a faint pink line on that ic :happydance: I'm getting soooooo excited I tried tweaking I think I've made it a tiny bit more visible :happydance: have you got a better pic for me to tweak? A lighter one? Xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354640604331.jpg
File size: 107.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gumpyttc5

just sent u another 1 hun its dry though xx


----------



## midgey123

I have had it yet hun Xxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

just sent it again hun xx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Hun there is 10000% a faint pink line on that ic :happydance: I'm getting soooooo excited I tried tweaking I think I've made it a tiny bit more visible :happydance: have you got a better pic for me to tweak? A lighter one? Xxxxx

Woooohooooo!!! So exciting!!! :)


----------



## baby D

All these pink lines eeeek so so SO exciting! Keep them coming everyone x


----------



## midgey123

I've got it hun :hugs: going to start tweaking in a min I know all these faint lines :happydance: yayyyyyyyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## StephyB

Garfie - I'm going to be reading the research you sent me when I get home. For now. I have confirmed I am only getting darker OPKs with FMU. I just did two this afternoon. One had a very very faint line. The other there was nothing!!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

kk thanks hun xxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy- it's downloaded to my phone a bit fuzzy :shrug: I've done what I can though hun I can see it you need to pee on a frer!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354642971360.jpg
File size: 133.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i have 1 frer left so i might do that tomoz with smu. dh told me last night i was peeing that much did i want him to just link up a tube lol. oops xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thanks midgey hun. my phone is crap lol xx


----------



## garfie

Stephy - I have never used FMU with an OPK always tested around 11ish am and again about 4ish (I have a short surge:haha:)

Gumpy - I can see something hun to and look at your temp spike today all looking good :happydance: can't wait for you to test tomorrow.:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Gumpyttc5

garfie - the temp spike took me by suprise i repeated it 3 times to check it was right lol. 
all the posts i have read have got me kinda scared of the ic's though so many people have false positives xx


----------



## midgey123

I am so excited about everyone's tests tomorrow :happydance: :happydance: even with the pictures though I can clearly see the lines :hugs: I no nothing about temps but I'm guessing a temp spike is good? :happydance:


----------



## StephyB

I have one more cheap HPT left. I will be peeing on it tomorrow morning lol. How long should I wait to take pic? 10 mins? 
Midgey - ill email pic to you again to post?


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> I have one more cheap HPT left. I will be peeing on it tomorrow morning lol. How long should I wait to take pic? 10 mins?
> Midgey - ill email pic to you again to post?

Hey StephyB yeah of course you can :happydance: I can tweak too :happydance: lol tweaking everyone's else's tests stops me tweaking the hell out of mine :haha: you can wait until 10 mins yeah hun that would be fine :hugs:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

midgey i have sent u a few pics i hope thats ok. i caved and did the frer and another cheapy. xx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> midgey i have sent u a few pics i hope thats ok. i caved and did the frer and another cheapy. xx

Ok hun I'll have a look and post them now your as crazy as me :haha: xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

lol yep xxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

HOLY COW! I go away for a few hours and 5 pages I have to read through!!

Erindolphin - How many DPO are you with your faint line? 

I need to stop thinking about peeing on a stick!! My uterus feels.. heavy. and it was painful this morning.. like twinges of sharp pain. I'm 5 DPO.. is this normal? My tata's are getting gigantic as well, but they have a mind of their own.

CONGRATULATIONS on everybodies :bfp:'s!!!! YAAY! You all give me hope to finally get mine!!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

evelynsmom sound really good to me hun xxxx

i love your daughters name xxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Gumpyttc5 said:


> evelynsmom sound really good to me hun xxxx
> 
> i love your daughters name xxx

Thank you :) We loved the timeless beauty of it, with just a little modern twist. Now if it were this easy to pick out a second name.. sheesh!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

my youngest was gonna be called evelyn helen aka evie helen after my nan and my mum xx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

I've also been having THE craziest dreams ever. This morning I got married to Nathan from one tree hill.

It was a really cute wedding, and he's a babe.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

yeah lol been married to michael buble a few times myself xx


----------



## Oasis717

tulip11 said:


> today is cd 26 so normally I have 28-30 days cycle...so af is due within 4-5 days




Gumpyttc5 said:


> yeah im cool hun. i hope u are ok hun it must be a mixture of emotional for you at the mo. i know its not the result you wanted but atleast now u know where u are but i would def still follow up with a scan just to make sure u have the all clear its not fair for u to have to go through this. u have been treated awful hun and i really feel for you. u so deserve a new year bfp and i will def be rooting for you xxxx

Thanks gumpy, 100% rooting for you too xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Also - Not sure if this counts.. but I've been super gassy. Like.. on the outside and the inside. My lower abdomen is so grumbly lately.. but its not in my stomach. I have no idea what this inside grumbling could be from.. :)


----------



## midgey123

Ill post all your pics then I'll tweak defo see something on the ics :happydance: 100% not sure about the frer because the pic isn't great ill tweak them
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0065.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0066.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10









DSC_0072.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0084.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Gumpyttc5

yeah hun that def counts and im having the same issues. another lady on here is having the same problem too but is blaming it on her cat lol xx

oasis :hugs:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thanks hun xxx


----------



## midgey123

Here's some tweaked ones :happydance: I see them hun yayayayaayayy
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354647761025.jpg
File size: 80 KB
Views: 4









PicsArt_1354647631721.jpg
File size: 200.3 KB
Views: 4









PicsArt_1354642971360.jpg
File size: 133.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thankyou midgey hun i hope this is a real + xxx we will see tomoz xxx


----------



## midgey123

The last one is earlier's I put it on by accident :)


----------



## EvelynnsMom

LOL, I can't blame these on my cat.. they sound like my husbands!! I just pray that he doesn't hear them.. my daughter busted me this morning! :coolio:


----------



## midgey123

That first one looks soooooooo positive!!!! :happydance: :happydance: praying this is it hun :happydance: :happydance: xxx

Hey oasis how are you doing hun? Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

woohooo for gas!!! yeehaaa for cramping and wowza for milky cm. :rofl: 

girls i lovz u all xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thanks hun xxx its got that bad in my house that even my 4 yr old blames either dh or my cat lol xxx


----------



## baby D

Gumpyttc5 said:


> yeah hun that def counts and im having the same issues. *another lady on here is having the same problem too but is blaming it on her cat *lol xx
> 
> oasis :hugs:

That would be me and it IS my CAT :haha:

Seriously --- I still have really awful bottom burps :blush: Feeling sorry for OH right now :haha:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

lol baby d im exactly the same xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

midgey would u be able to do me a favour could u put those pics on the pregnancy test section for me please hun xxx


----------



## Oasis717

midgey123 said:


> That first one looks soooooooo positive!!!! :happydance: :happydance: praying this is it hun :happydance: :happydance: xxx
> 
> Hey oasis how are you doing hun? Big :hugs: xxx

Hey hunni, yeah I'm ok dw! Ive been bit busy today having some work done in the kitchen, took forever to clear up and having ocd makes clearing up twice as hard lol. Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## erindolphin

EvelynnsMom said:


> HOLY COW! I go away for a few hours and 5 pages I have to read through!!
> 
> Erindolphin - How many DPO are you with your faint line?
> 
> I need to stop thinking about peeing on a stick!! My uterus feels.. heavy. and it was painful this morning.. like twinges of sharp pain. I'm 5 DPO.. is this normal? My tata's are getting gigantic as well, but they have a mind of their own.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS on everybodies :bfp:'s!!!! YAAY! You all give me hope to finally get mine!!

I am 11 DPO. I also now have been to my Dr office and they tested my urine and got a faint positive Now waiting for my blood work to come back for the quantitative.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

woohoo congrats hun hope your bloodwork is good xxx


----------



## erindolphin

Gumpyttc5 said:


> woohoo congrats hun hope your bloodwork is good xxx

Thank you. I am praying for you girls to follow right behind me with your BFPs!!!!! Since I have miscarried in the past I am very cautious about being to excited right now. I want this little bean to stick and stay. I have been crying on and off all day.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

aww hun i know it must be scary but try and stay positive. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Don't worry erindolphin I'm sure everything will be just fab! We're all here for you. Can't wait to hear your blood results, so exciting! Xxxx


----------



## erindolphin

Once i know you all will know :)


----------



## scotinlondon

Evening all, just caught up with all the posts and the happy bfps!! Congrats!! 

I am now 11 dpo and AF due tomorrow. Back is sore, which I don't normally get before AF but could be yoga last night. I cannot stop farting (sorry tmi!!) and have heartburn after eating and what feels a little like acid reflux. 

I am tired but not too bad and boobs are swollen but not really sore. 

If I get AF I am more worried about what the brown creamy discharge was on 4 and 5 dpo and the two bouts of nauseau that woke me up in night......

StehpyB - you tested but you were early testing! When will you test again? 

I 'feel' like AF is going to arrive tomorrow. :( 

Excited about all your bfps and fingers crossed for some more!!


----------



## baby D

Oh my -- this gas -- it is coming out of both ends. OH is getting cross with me!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol baby d!! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

scotinlondon said:


> Evening all, just caught up with all the posts and the happy bfps!! Congrats!!
> 
> I am now 11 dpo and AF due tomorrow. Back is sore, which I don't normally get before AF but could be yoga last night. I cannot stop farting (sorry tmi!!) and have heartburn after eating and what feels a little like acid reflux.
> 
> I am tired but not too bad and boobs are swollen but not really sore.
> 
> If I get AF I am more worried about what the brown creamy discharge was on 4 and 5 dpo and the two bouts of nauseau that woke me up in night......
> 
> StehpyB - you tested but you were early testing! When will you test again?
> 
> I 'feel' like AF is going to arrive tomorrow. :(
> 
> Excited about all your bfps and fingers crossed for some more!!

I'm testing again tomorrow with my last cheapie HPT :) going to send to midgey so she can post for me :(
When will you test?! 
11 dpo and you haven't tested yet?! You are my hero!


----------



## scotinlondon

StephyB - Honestly, I'm only not testing as I've had such disappointment before and I figured that AF will arrive in next couple of days!! 

Let me know in the morning how you get on!


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Just thought i'd give you all a late night funny. I've been craving pickles around 11 pm every night. I forget to ask the DH to get me some during the day.. until 11 pm. Well, Its 11 pm. Pickleless. and my mouth is watering.

:dohh:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all?

Just to let you know my temperature plummeted this morning and bang on cue she arrived:haha:

Trying not to get to despondent - just going to keep myself busy - easy for me to do :haha: I'm at a meeting today with my friend who has a child with downs (she's an older mum too) and she feels like the school don't take her childs needs seriously and sometimes feels they gang up on her - lets see them take that approach when I'm there:growlmad:

Oasis fancy being a cycle budy - though I warn you my cycles are short:winkwink: onto a New Year BFP together!:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: to all you farty pants:haha:

I will keep popping in here as I have every confidence there will be more Christmas BFPs:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hey garfie, love to be a cycle buddy:) xxxxx sorry AF got you too but we will get our bfp hopefully for new year, New year, New babyxxx

And girls.............it's snowing here!!!!:xmas7:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

morning girls sorry af showed garfie hun xxxx

after getting so excited yesterday i tested this morning with ic and superdrug and both bfn. im gutted and my temp dropped again so i have no idea whats going on but af is awol and im not pregnant


----------



## garfie

Gumpy - Aw hun - now you are in Limbo land - although the temp drop does not look promising however I have had drops below the cover line only to shoot back up the next day with a BFP :happydance: - so there is still hope hun until the witch rides into town:flower:

Oasis - Got my grapefruit juice all ready to go - not taking OPK's this month (I say that now :haha:) just temping:winkwink: Have you had any tests or anything done yet hun?:flower:

AFM - OMG is she kicking my ass right now - time for some pain killers I've got to much to do to lay with a hot water bottle and curl up in bed:winkwink:

Anymore BFPs today:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Swanny

I did superdrug test last night and got BFN no idea why I did it cause I think I'm only about 6 dpo LMAO!!!! 

Feeling a little sickly this morning but it's probably just all in my head.

x


----------



## baby D

Sorry AF arrived garfie :hugs:

I think I am out as all of my symptoms have vanished this morning :growlmad:


----------



## midgey123

Garfie sorry af arrived hun :hugs: I am going to have a good read through of the posts and add the pictures for stephy and gumpy :hugs:
Gumpy heres your picture...
I haven't had a proper look yet will do in a min :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0088.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## midgey123

Here's yours stephy
I will have a look and tweak soon :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5









photo 1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









photo 2.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## StephyB

Not sure if this will work...trying to upload from my phone! Here's this mornings test at 11dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Here's yours stephy
> I will have a look and tweak soon :hugs:

Thanks Midgey!!!! Can't wait to see the tweak!!! Just learned how to upload from my phone! Lol... Big step for me lol
What do you think? See a line?? I'm going crazy!!


----------



## jessi_lou

:bfp:I tested with a FRER this morning and I think it is a :bfp: I am so excited but cautious since this is the first one I have seen in over two years. I am going to call my doctor and see if they will give me a blood test to confirm.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Day two December 002.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 11









Day two December 003.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## baby D

jessi_lou said:


> :bfp:I tested with a FRER this morning and I think it is a :bfp: I am so excited but cautious since this is the first one I have seen in over two years. I am going to call my doctor and see if they will give me a blood test to confirm.:happydance:

Deffo BFP huge congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## midgey123

JessieLou- 100% bfp hun congratulations :flower: :happydance: xx

I can see a line on both your ic's gumpy and stephyb :happydance: 
Here's the tweaks :) going to have a read through the posts now! :haha:

Sorry I wasn't on here earlier btw both of my lo have got a bug :cry:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354712999371.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 6









PicsArt_1354713103117.jpg
File size: 177.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats jessi_Lou what wonderful clear lines, massive congrats to you!!!good luck with your blood work. Xxxxxx

Garfie I'm feeling your pain today, AF quite bad and its a hour walk there and back to my son's school. And he slipped over bless him. I've got my grapefruit juice will be starting in a few days, I don't think opks are massively realiable but I will use them just cause I have 20! I'm gunna do a hpt when AF over, praying for a neg after nearly 11 weeks of positives. Feelin positive for this cycle cause AF was bang on 28 days, hopefully normal service resumed! Xxxxxxx

Gumpy I'm still hoping you get your bfp, there's still hope hunni, everything crossed xxxxxxx

Baby d don't loose hope yet, all the time AF is away there's still a chance, crossing everything for all you lovely ladies xxxxx

Midgey I hope you're ok this morning and feeling better than you were, loads luv xxxxxxx


----------



## Swanny

Congrats Jessie_Lou!!! :) so happy for you.

Did you have any symptoms?

x


----------



## midgey123

Had a read through you ladies have been busy on the thread :winkwink: 
Garfie- sorry af showed hun and is been a bitch :cry: you and oasis will be getting your new year bfp's :happydance: xxxxx

Oasis- hope your ok hun :hugs: I can't believe it's snowing!! I want some snow :cry: I absolutely love snow I am completely opposite of most people I love winter and hate summer :dohh: I don't feel great this morning I feel really sick but I don't know if this is a bug from my lo's :cry: xxxxxxx 

BabyD- your not out yet hun your so early! :hugs: you've got ages yet xxxxxxx 

ScotinLondon- hoping af stays away hun :hugs: xxxxxxx

Erindolphin- good luck hun I'm sure everything will be fine big :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxx

Swanny- there's plenty of time hun :hugs: good luck :hugs: xxxxxxx

I haven't tested yet but I will test a bit later on :happydance: hope you amazing ladies are all ok :hugs:


----------



## StephyB

jessi_lou said:


> :bfp:i tested with a frer this morning and i think it is a :bfp: I am so excited but cautious since this is the first one i have seen in over two years. I am going to call my doctor and see if they will give me a blood test to confirm.:happydance:

bfp!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> JessieLou- 100% bfp hun congratulations :flower: :happydance: xx
> 
> I can see a line on both your ic's gumpy and stephyb :happydance:
> Here's the tweaks :) going to have a read through the posts now! :haha:
> 
> Sorry I wasn't on here earlier btw both of my lo have got a bug :cry:

Thanks my dear!! X


----------



## jessi_lou

Swanny said:


> Congrats Jessie_Lou!!! :) so happy for you.
> 
> Did you have any symptoms?
> 
> x

Not really except for sore BB and lower abdominal cramps


----------



## baby D

jessi_lou said:


> Swanny said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jessie_Lou!!! :) so happy for you.
> 
> Did you have any symptoms?
> 
> x
> 
> Not really except for sore BB and lower abdominal crampsClick to expand...

So now you areofficially preggo, when are you going to put up your pregnancy tracker so we can all follow your progress :happydance: Hope we get to join you real soon :happydance:


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Hi, can I join am in tww testin on 12-17-12 am prayin for a bfp my question is do ur cervix stay high after ovulation cuz mine is still high (tmi) 3dpo is that normal


----------



## midgey123

I think I have yet another evap line :growlmad: what a bum :cry:

Welcome wishin4babi :hugs: I high cervix after o I've heard is a good sign good luck :hugs:

What do you ladies think of it??
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354716447199.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Hi, can I join am in tww testin on 12-17-12 am prayin for a bfp my question is do ur cervix stay high after ovulation cuz mine is still high (tmi) 3dpo is that normal


----------



## midgey123

Just realised how crappy that pic is :dohh: here it is again (better pic) 

This is an evap I'm sure it came up at about 5 min :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354717411408.jpg
File size: 193.2 KB
Views: 7









PicsArt_1354717427374.jpg
File size: 193.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thankyou midgey sorry you little one is bad i hate it when the kids are ill xxx

huge congrats jessie lou xxxx

baby d dont give up yet xxx

how u feeling now garfie hun xx

welcome to the new ladies xxx

oasis how are u doin hun xxx

afm im totally in limbo symptoms seem to be disppearing and my tests arent looking good. i did check my superdrug test again a few hours after and there is a faint pink line now. has anyone had evaps on these tests? midgey i sent u a pic but its not urgent hun xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i can def see something hun xxx


----------



## midgey123

Hun that is 100% there and pink I've never had an evap on these even after hours :happydance: :happydance: 
I tweaked a bit :winkwink: omg!!!!
Xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354718069126.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## midgey123

Here the original :happydance: yayyyyyyyy
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0090.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i put a post up in the testing section to see if anyone has had evaps on them xx i hope it gets darker soon xxx


----------



## midgey123

Hun that is definitely there and pink :happydance: :happydance: I can post the pic for you if you want? Xxxxx


----------



## baby D

Hmmm midgey I can see a bit of pink in the 2nd picture but the first one looks grey --- I just don't know....

Have you got a FRER?


----------



## baby D

My boobs have just started hurting.......


----------



## midgey123

baby D said:


> Hmmm midgey I can see a bit of pink in the 2nd picture but the first one looks grey --- I just don't know....
> 
> Have you got a FRER?

The 2 pics I just posted are gumpy's hun :hugs: mine are the 2 cheapies and I'm sure they are evaps :dohh: I haven't got a frer I always seem to have one spare until I really need one :growlmad: the only tests I could possibly get are clear blue tests :dohh:
And sore boobs are good!!! :happydance:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

yes please midgey hun its def pink irl xx was done with fmu xx

i havent got any frer left but im gonna order some of those 5 for 8.99 ones now xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

sore boobs are def good hun xxxx


----------



## jessi_lou

It is all coming together congrats to all of the BFP and fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Oasis717

Omg gumpy I can so see that line!! I've not read anything about superdrug giving evaps, only read good things about them! Praying it gets darker for you I'm so excited!! Xxxxxxxx

Welcome new ladies xxxxxx

Midgey my son was ecstatic this morning seeing the snow, most of it had melted by later but he still found enough to stomp through on the way to school. I love snow too. I'm not sure about your tests hunni. I see SOMETHING but not sure if it has colour? What's it like IRL xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm getting confused lol, I know the superdrug tests are gumpys and I thought the ics were yours Midgey is that right? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i hope this is the start xxx 

oasis i love snow but i live on a 50 degree hill so not good and my washer and dryer are outside under my house lol. if it snow we are all locked in in dirty clothes lol xx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy- here it is opened hun :happydance: I've tweaked again yayyyyyyyy :happydance: :happydance: xxx

Oasis- honestly hun my oh says it's pink but I can't see color too it :dohh: I think they are evaps but he doesn't I love snow so much I can't wait until we have some :happydance: the lo's love snow too I hope it's a white Christmas :happydance: xxxxxxx
Haha the ic's are mine hun :hugs: xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354720057127.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 7









PicsArt_1354720264000.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Swanny

I think I can see a line on the superdrug test but try again tomorrow or in a few days :) I find Superdrug pick up earlier that FRER do.

x


----------



## Gumpyttc5

im getting excited now :happydance::happydance:


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> im getting excited now :happydance::happydance:

I am hun :happydance: :happydance: what are you testing with tomorrow?? That is so there and pink :happydance: yayyyyyyyy 

My oh has just gone to get me some more cheapies and a clear blue I've never had an evap on a clear blue BUT I hate blue dyes!!! :growlmad:


----------



## midgey123

Hmmm now I'm confused :wacko: I'm having creamy ewcm :shrug: is this normal now? I'm 8dpo what the hell lol


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i have another superdrug and 1 ic left but i just ordered the 5 pack of frer too. 

my mum has been dead 19 years on saturday how awesome would it be to get my official bfp on that day it would be like a present to my mum xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hun look at my chart i also had it at 8, 9 and 10 dpo. its had a cream tinge to it. i still get it now but its a lot thinner and kinda bubbly if that makes sense. tmi i know lol :blush:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Gumpyttc5 said:
> 
> 
> im getting excited now :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am hun :happydance: :happydance: what are you testing with tomorrow?? That is so there and pink :happydance: yayyyyyyyy
> 
> My oh has just gone to get me some more cheapies and a clear blue I've never had an evap on a clear blue BUT I hate blue dyes!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Gumpy - hun - i see it too!! YAY!!!


----------



## midgey123

It's very weird :blush: not like the snotty stuff I had yesterday (tmi) very stretch like ewcm but creamy :wacko: 
Just took a clear blue 100% bfn it's still developing a bit will add a pic at around the 10 min mark :haha: it would be a beautiful tribute to your mum gumpy :hugs: :hugs: I'm so excited about the tests tomorrow :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Gumpyttc5 said:


> im getting excited now :happydance::happydance:

and so you should be :happydance: I think it's safe to say that you have your BFP :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Gumpy - :happydance::happydance: I see it to - I swear by superdrug they have never given me an evap before:flower: and my superdrug came up quicker than the frer:winkwink:

Jessi - Congrats hun - I'm sure your bloods will be fine :happydance:

Midgey - The gritters have been out in our area but so far only a trickle of snow:haha:

Oasis - I'm glad I went with my friend although my son has autism and is very hard work I realised that Ed (her son) has more complex needs I just hope his school address them. I did speak up for her twice as I disagreed with what they said basically they said he needs to communicate more before they will address his social interaction :saywhat:

Tulip - How are you today hun?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby D

Sorry Midgey -- I am getting confused on whos tests are whos :dohh:

Can see pink In grumpy's and yours has a tinge I think :shrug:


----------



## jessi_lou

baby D said:


> Gumpyttc5 said:
> 
> 
> im getting excited now :happydance::happydance:
> 
> and so you should be :happydance: I think it's safe to say that you have your BFP :happydance:Click to expand...

I am super excited for you :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

im scared though coz it came up after the time limit. do evaps show up when u put the pic in negative?


----------



## baby D

Cute ticker, Jessi ----- your turn to get one me thinks Grumpy! And yes -- would be a wonderful tribute to your mum x


----------



## garfie

Gumpy - Was this a superdrug test that came up after the time hun - how long after?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby D

Midgey I had lots of ewcm with my last pregnancy ---- don't have it at the min tho. Quite dry :nope:


----------



## baby D

Grumpy how long after the time?


----------



## jessi_lou

I now have to go take my Anatomy test on the reproductive systems of all things:laugh2: It is actually my last test of a two semester group so I have lots of reasons to be very nervous and excited :happydance:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

not sure how long as i took kids to school then came back and saw it :(


----------



## Gumpyttc5

yeah was superdrug x


----------



## midgey123

Garfie- not even a flutter of snow over here :cry: I want to make a snow angel :haha: 

Gumpy- hun the lime is pink though evaps are grey! And your is 100% pink :happydance:

BabyD- :haha: it's ok hun I'm getting confused about which test is mine :dohh: lol I will put the testers name in capitals next to the test so we know :hugs: I hope it's a good sign hun I was quite dry a couple of days ago now all this today :blush:

JessieLou- loving the ticker hun :hugs: congrats again :flower:

Well definitely bfn on the clear blue :dohh: will post a pic in a min xxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Do you have another? Try another -- you might find it comes up barely oiutside of the time and it is definately pink xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

im gonna do my last 1 in the morning and keep a close eye on it xx


----------



## garfie

Gumpy - My own personal experience - never had an evap - only ever had a line if POS - can still see my lines from my first m.c:wacko: or a stark white from this months testing:haha:

Looks like you are going to have to test again - or see what your temps do in the morning :happydance:

Another thing you could maybe do is test tonight about 8ish should be long enough my HCG is always stronger in the evening:flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Here's my bfn :dohh: I was expecting it tbh will test again with another clear blue and a cheapy in the morning :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Where is it it's vanished:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Marv it posted before I could add the pic :haha: silly me! 
Gumpy I agree I've never had an evap on those even the next day :blush:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354725195233.jpg
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Not yet hun :wacko: you must spend a fortune on PG tests - mind you don't we all:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Midgey - Where is it it's vanished:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:haha: I pressed post before adding it :blush: I'm a bit ditzy today :dohh: 
How are you hun? Is af still been a pain in the bum? 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Midgey - Not yet hun :wacko: you must spend a fortune on PG tests - mind you don't we all:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hun I could of paid off the friggin house with all the money I've spent on tests the past 2 year's 3 months :dohh: I should think about that I can't live in a pregnancy test :haha: :blush:


----------



## garfie

Midgey - She certainly is:growlmad: but I've been distracted a bit today went with my friend to attend a meeting so that killed a few hours:winkwink:

Hoping feeding her might calm the nasty witch down so made a homemade casserole for tea - might have a glass of wine to :happydance: (sorry for the ladies who are waiting and can't drink) I'll have one for you girls:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Shut her up with some chocolate hun :haha: she always seems to calm down when I feed her chocolate :happydance:
Oooooo have one for me :winkwink: 
Xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Ladies - do you see pink in this line? or even see a line?
I don't have anymore of these tests left - should I consider busting out a first response to pee on tomorrow morning OR wait a couple more days? My ticker is wrong - I am only 10dpo today
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354712999371.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## midgey123

I can see it hun (I was the one that tweaked it though) it is quite blurry though the pink is across most of the test! I would try a frer in the morning :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Stephy - I have (all 3 times) got a BFP at 11DPO - so I agree try one in the morning:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: some extra for you hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

QUOTE=midgey123;23700637]I can see it hun (I was the one that tweaked it though) it is quite blurry though the pink is across most of the test! I would try a frer in the morning :hugs: :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thanks hun! Thanks for tweaking too!! I appreciate everything :hugs:


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - I have (all 3 times) got a BFP at 11DPO - so I agree try one in the morning:happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: some extra for you hun:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I'll try one in the morning - I'm trying to stay positive!! I want this so bad it hurts!!! 
Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## jessi_lou

StephyB said:


> Ladies - do you see pink in this line? or even see a line?
> I don't have anymore of these tests left - should I consider busting out a first response to pee on tomorrow morning OR wait a couple more days? My ticker is wrong - I am only 10dpo today

I can kind of see it but it is blurry, I agree though try a FRER tommorow


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i agree too hun try again in the morning xx looking good xxx


----------



## midgey123

Stephyb hun you will get your bfp :hugs: :hugs: I'm sure this is it for you!

I need to test again :dohh: I'm going crazy I know and I know it will be no different than earlier but the urge is taking over :haha:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

midgey i know what u mean my last 2 are calling me lol but i wont have any to do tomoz then. 

just came back from picking my girls up from after school club and went all shaky and dizzy and my back is really bad. this is the third time i have felt like this in 2 days. been to the docs too they are gonna put me on a low dose of thyroxine soon so hopefully that will help with my weight xx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Noooooooo go and pee on a pencil or a twig:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Gumpy - Make sure you drink plenty of fluids - you might be a bit dehydrated (all that peeing :winkwink:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

I'm dying to do one :dohh: I won't I don't think :winkwink:
Hahahahhahahaha Garfie that made me laugh so much :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hope you feel better soon gumpy :hugs: I feel a bit dizzy in the mornings and I felt sick this morning I think that was hunger though or I'm getting a bug off my lo's :cry:
Xxxxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Congrats to everybody on their BFP's!!!

so sorry again to all the witches that showed up.

I'm putting off the urge to test today even though I know its so early. Sitting here with a massive headache and nauseous. No fun!

Midgie - I've been having increased CM too, its white and sticky. I'm usually bone dry after ovulation. I wonder if this is a sign? :happydance:


----------



## scotinlondon

Hello all. Hope everyone has had a good day. 

Well, AF hasn't arrived today....so far! I am 12 dpo on an 11 day luteal phase so there is still time for it to arrive in next day I guess. My cycles are seriously messed up though as I've had 38, 46, 40 and now this will be a more normal 30 (if AF arrives in the next day) so I'm not sure why ovulation happened so early this month....but bbt says it did. my temp this morning only dipped by 0.05 so practically flat lined......and still 0.35 above cover line.

Fingers crossed. Does anyone think I should test tonight or wait until tomorrow? Feeling nervous as I don't want to see the BFN but starting to want to test....

#hardnototgethopesup !! 

StephyB - fingers crossed there is something clearer in the morning_it's hard to see on the screen pics so you will see tomorrow I'm sure and I'm sure it'll be BFP!


----------



## Oasis717

garfie said:


> Gumpy - :happydance::happydance: I see it to - I swear by superdrug they have never given me an evap before:flower: and my superdrug came up quicker than the frer:winkwink:
> 
> Jessi - Congrats hun - I'm sure your bloods will be fine :happydance:
> 
> Midgey - The gritters have been out in our area but so far only a trickle of snow:haha:
> 
> Oasis - I'm glad I went with my friend although my son has autism and is very hard work I realised that Ed (her son) has more complex needs I just hope his school address them. I did speak up for her twice as I disagreed with what they said basically they said he needs to communicate more before they will address his social interaction :saywhat:
> 
> Omg how on earth did they work that one out?? That was really kind of you to speak up for her, I bet she was really pleased to have the support and from the sounds of it she needed it! Xxxxxxxxx
> 
> I've tried catch up on all the posts but now I've forgot what I wanted to say to everyone lol, hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

ScotinLondon - Do you chart hun most of us use FF easier to see what is going on :winkwink:

Should you test tonight or tomorrow - seriously you are asking all us POAS addicts :haha:

FMU is usually stronger hun - so I guess the question is can you wait until tomorrow:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Stephyb hun you will get your bfp :hugs: :hugs: I'm sure this is it for you!
> 
> I need to test again :dohh: I'm going crazy I know and I know it will be no different than earlier but the urge is taking over :haha:

Isn't it amazing what those little sticks do to you!!! :haha:


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Midgey - Noooooooo go and pee on a pencil or a twig:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:haha:


----------



## baby D

Well II have a dull tummy ache again and slightly srticky CM again ----- I'm not going to test till after AF would be due --- I just couldn't bare to see BFN-----


----------



## Oasis717

Totally understand that baby d. My DH had asked me not to test until 1st Jan when AF due, I am gunna do one last test after AF but obviously I'm hoping for a bfn then as I've been waiting for one so long. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

midgey i have just sent u some more pics xx i pics with 2 open sd tests were taken at 7 30am today and 2pm today but i couldnt see a line in the 10 mins. ???


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i have just done my last sd too and there is a line coming on that 1 too 25 mins after testing ???


----------



## barbikins

I will be 10dpo on Christmas Day! Hoping to have a bfp!


----------



## baby D

barbikins said:


> I will be 10dpo on Christmas Day! Hoping to have a bfp!

Oh wow -- that really would be a perfect Christmas :happydance:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi barbikins and good luck xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Barbikins that would be the best present ever! Good luck. Xxxxxx


----------



## scotinlondon

Garfie - thanks. Yes I chart. Here's a link to my chart although you have to ignore the big spike at 9dpo as this was because I was out, had some drinks and didn't go to bed until 2.30am and slept with a massive blanket over me as I was cold and woke up extremely hot!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ef934


----------



## Oasis717

Hmm gumpy I don't know what to make of that, only thing I Can say is when I was getting bfn they stayed bfn no matter how long they sat for so surely that's good? I really hope so hunnixxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Grumpy I have never had a BFN that turns positive at all regardless of how long I leave them. I think it is the start of a BFP xx


----------



## Oasis717

I agree baby d I've never had a bfn turn into a bfp either xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey my ladies :happydance: just got back from the hospital seen my friend she give birth 2 days ago that baby is CUTE :haha: I'm broody as hell right now :dohh: 

Gumpy I'll post your tests on the next post hun :hugs: deffo there and pink.I think this is the start of your bfp :happydance: 

Barbikins :hugs: welcome hun! That would be an amazing present :happydance: good luck!!! 

I agree oasis and babyd my negatives stay negative except with cheapies it would appear xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Here you go gumpy I totally see the lines and they are pink :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0104.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 16









IMG_20121205_185243.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Oasis717

Ow wow those lines are definitely there gumpy!!! Xxxxx
You ok Midgey? It's hard, you're so happy for your friends but you wish it was you too!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Gumpy - Me to I can see them:happydance::happydance:

Midgey - How you bearing up hun hope you are okay:flower: I've got a family Christmas party on Sunday (we have one every year for the eldest family member our nan) this year though there is hubbys cousin wife who is pregnant and she is due April. I will try and hold it together as I would have been due January:cry:

Oasis - Cycle buddy how are you feeling? :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- I know hun :cry: as happy as I am for her I can't help but be extremely jealous :cry: I want one so badly it hurts and it seems to happen to everyone around me most of my friends are pregnant :cry: but I'm keeping positive it's gory too happen soon :hugs: it will happen for all of us soon :hugs: how are you holding up? xxxxxx

Garfie- I'm sorry hun that will be really really difficult :hugs: :hugs: like I said though it will happen soon your boiling a really special egg at the mo :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Grumpy -- you are PREGNANT I am sure of it! Those lines are there and they are pink!! Woweee1


----------



## Oasis717

Hey garfie, AF has been awful today but second day for me always is, I have to admit to doing an opk, the reason? Let me just say I was feeling ummm very umm can I say frisky LOL, which usually happens around O and I got a half positive, usually I get barely there on cd2 strange huh? Now I'm gunna have to do another 2mora just in case!! How are you hunni ok? Xxxxxxx

Midgey I feel for you hunni I really do, it's so hard I know, we are all so strong to be going through this but we do have each other which for me is a god send:) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i hope you girls are right. i dont think i will believe it till they get darker and within the time limit. i also had a chemical the month before i got pg with my daughter so im kinda nervous of that too. im going out to get more tests tomoz so will update as soon as i can xxx

my fingers are tightly crossed for all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Totally understand gumpy I'd be exactly the same now I think, but I have a very good feeling and I'm sure everything will be ok for you, loads luv xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thankyou hunnie xxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- I know having this site has been amazing :thumbup: it's really helped me through the hard times when I've felt like giving up you ladies give me a kick up the bum and I feel better :hugs: xxxxxxx

BabyD- I agree :happydance: I'm sure your pregnant gumpy :happydance: so excited!!! 
Xxxxxxx

Gumpy- I really am excited but I do understand :hugs: I can't wait for your tests tomorrow we need frer's!!!! Lol xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Well ladies I'm still having my weird cm :shrug: my cp is high and soft and my boobs have started hurting now and there still itchy :blush: hoping these are good signs xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I'm so far away from testing its a good job I've got everybody else's to look at! And def Midgey this place is the only place where anyone, except DH, really understands what your going through but it's not just that, it's the support too which really makes all.the difference,i only found this site by chance when I was googling! Xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

You know what I had every time I was pregnant, this very strange tingling in my boobs almost like the feeling when you breast feed and you think about a feed, only way I can describe it, it's how I knew I was pregnant last time before I tested. So itchy boobs sounds promising!! Xxxxx


----------



## baby D

I have had a bit of CM tonight and my boobs ache too.........oh and the wind persists :blush:


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Lol I'm so far away from testing its a good job I've got everybody else's to look at! And def Midgey this place is the only place where anyone, except DH, really understands what your going through but it's not just that, it's the support too which really makes all.the difference,i only found this site by chance when I was googling! Xxxxxx

:haha: that's exactly how I found it!! I was googling about something or other and I found bnb :haha: it's a really weird feeling it feels like itching but deep inside :wacko: very strange my nipples have been a bit sore :blush: my cm is what's really strange it's just like ewcm but more creamy and stringy :blush: tmi I know :dohh: I found out with my dd when I was around 8 weeks pregnant I just didn't know I was I had a period ect with my ds I found out at 15 dpo negative at 12 13 and 14 dpo it was only faint at 15 dpo :shrug: I just sort of knew I was pregnant I can't explain it I just knew I was xxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

baby D said:


> I have had a bit of CM tonight and my boobs ache too.........oh and the wind persists :blush:

I have got bad wind too :blush: there's only so much I can blame on a tiny dog :blush:


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> I have had a bit of CM tonight and my boobs ache too.........oh and the wind persists :blush:
> 
> I have got bad wind too :blush: there's only so much I can blame on a tiny dog :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah I feel your pain -- my cat has rather selfishly decided to go out so I have nowhere to lay the blame now :haha:


----------



## midgey123

baby D said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby D said:
> 
> 
> I have had a bit of CM tonight and my boobs ache too.........oh and the wind persists :blush:
> 
> I have got bad wind too :blush: there's only so much I can blame on a tiny dog :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel your pain -- my cat has rather selfishly decided to go out so I have nowhere to lay the blame now :haha:Click to expand...

I have blamed one on my oh :blush: and he actually believed he had slipped one out without knowing :dohh: I won't get away with that again!! :haha:


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby D said:
> 
> 
> I have had a bit of CM tonight and my boobs ache too.........oh and the wind persists :blush:
> 
> I have got bad wind too :blush: there's only so much I can blame on a tiny dog :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel your pain -- my cat has rather selfishly decided to go out so I have nowhere to lay the blame now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have blamed one on my oh :blush: and he actually believed he had slipped one out without knowing :dohh: I won't get away with that again!! :haha:Click to expand...

That is brilliant :haha: OH would quite likey fall for it too as he is always full of wind :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

baby D said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby D said:
> 
> 
> I have had a bit of CM tonight and my boobs ache too.........oh and the wind persists :blush:
> 
> I have got bad wind too :blush: there's only so much I can blame on a tiny dog :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel your pain -- my cat has rather selfishly decided to go out so I have nowhere to lay the blame now :haha:Click to expand...

Omg that made me die!!! You two do.make me laugh! Xxxx
Midgey that feeling you have is kinda like what I had deep inside xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby D said:
> 
> 
> I have had a bit of CM tonight and my boobs ache too.........oh and the wind persists :blush:
> 
> I have got bad wind too :blush: there's only so much I can blame on a tiny dog :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel your pain -- my cat has rather selfishly decided to go out so I have nowhere to lay the blame now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg that made me die!!! You two do.make me laugh! Xxxx
> Midgey that feeling you have is kinda like what I had deep inside xxxxClick to expand...

:haha: It is a strange feeling :shrug: I'm hoping it's a good sign! And the wind is BAD :blush: this cm is what is strange more than anything for me I normally am either dry or have watery cm :shrug: xxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Am with you on the itchy boobs front!


----------



## midgey123

baby D said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby D said:
> 
> 
> I have had a bit of CM tonight and my boobs ache too.........oh and the wind persists :blush:
> 
> I have got bad wind too :blush: there's only so much I can blame on a tiny dog :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel your pain -- my cat has rather selfishly decided to go out so I have nowhere to lay the blame now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have blamed one on my oh :blush: and he actually believed he had slipped one out without knowing :dohh: I won't get away with that again!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That is brilliant :haha: OH would quite likey fall for it too as he is always full of wind :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I know my oh is the same!!! He does spinning farts and all sorts :dohh: he even does one when he's lying in bed where he will fling his legs up in the air and pump :growlmad: it wakes me up if I'm asleep he's so proud of them!! I'm going to marry this man :dohh: :haha: can't help but love him loads even with his bum :cloud9: Xx


----------



## baby D

Yep -- luckily OH has a pert, muscular bum so I can forgive it for its sins :haha:..........most of the time. Sometimes, pert or not, it is very badly behaved :dohh:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

lol u ladies are mad xxx

good luck girls xxx


----------



## Oasis717

How you feeling today gumpy you ok hun? Xxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

morning hun i have spent the night peeing and having a bad headache. i think im not drinking enough because of the urge to pee lol. im full up with a cold now too. i have a visitor coming at 9 30 then im off to get more tests.
i have been having cramps too since last night not bad just niggly. my temp went back up but that could be coz of the cold. 

midgey and baby d your symptoms sound really good thats what i have had all week xxx

as for the wind thing i have a thing about breaking wind infront of dh i just wont. i disappear into the bathroom lol. well last night he decided to tell me that he could here me anyway so there was no point lol. i was so embarrassed :blush:


----------



## baby D

My cramping has pretty much gone -- all I have now is the odd twinge and tender boobs but I have this before AF most months anyway so thinking I will be out :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm still hoping so much for both you ladies, I'm sorry gumpy but that did make me laugh, perhaps you should run the tap or flush the loo to cover the sound lol!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

lol oasis didnt think of that xx

did another test well 2 actually. 1 from pound shop and a superdrug and still none the wiser xxx

very very faint second line in the time limit but darker after xx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

so jealous my friend just found out she 7weeks and she wasnt even tryin am happy for her but sad at the same time I want that for me so bad


----------



## Oasis717

I've had to do it myself before lol. Hmmm a line is a line so they say hunni, and its getting darker as it dries which Is good! Must be so frustrating, I felt the same when I was testing, I just wanted to know one way it another. A lot if ladies suggested I get a blood test, is that something you would do or are you going to give it a few more days hun xxxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby D said:
> 
> 
> I have had a bit of CM tonight and my boobs ache too.........oh and the wind persists :blush:
> 
> I have got bad wind too :blush: there's only so much I can blame on a tiny dog :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I feel your pain -- my cat has rather selfishly decided to go out so I have nowhere to lay the blame now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg that made me die!!! You two do.make me laugh! Xxxx
> Midgey that feeling you have is kinda like what I had deep inside xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: It is a strange feeling :shrug: I'm hoping it's a good sign! And the wind is BAD :blush: this cm is what is strange more than anything for me I normally am either dry or have watery cm :shrug: xxxxxxxClick to expand...

ok - last night i had bad wind as well!! all night - then for about 2 hours during the night I couldn't sleep because I felt sick to my stomach - I feel fine this morning -but still very tired.
Midgey - I have some weird cm too - it's odd...not the ewcm...but snotty looking TMI - I know...sorry!


----------



## StephyB

Wishin4Babi said:


> so jealous my friend just found out she 7weeks and she wasnt even tryin am happy for her but sad at the same time I want that for me so bad

:hugs: it will be us soon!!


----------



## Oasis717

Wishin4Babi said:


> so jealous my friend just found out she 7weeks and she wasnt even tryin am happy for her but sad at the same time I want that for me so bad

Completely understandable hunni, I think we've all been there, it seems so easy for so many but then this site shows it's actually not for many ladies, so sorry hunni it will happen for us all xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Gumpyttc5 said:


> lol oasis didnt think of that xx
> 
> did another test well 2 actually. 1 from pound shop and a superdrug and still none the wiser xxx
> 
> very very faint second line in the time limit but darker after xx

still a line!! :hugs: i'm sure it will get darker faster soon!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

wishin4babi it will be your turn soon hun im sure xxx

i dont know if docs do blood tests here for pregnancy im in south wales. shouldnt they be getting darker today???


----------



## Swanny

How many DPO are you Gumpy?

In the past I've got lines on superdrug about 12 DPO and no earlier.

x


----------



## Gumpyttc5

15dpo hun xx


----------



## Swanny

I saw your tests in preg test gallery and could see a line definately on the last picture. Where is the test from with the purple/blue coloured cap?


----------



## Swanny

I tested again today with superdrug even though I'm only about 7-8 DPO hahahaha. I don't know why I do it cause I've never got a BFP before 12 DPO. Going to try my hardest to stay away from testing for a few days now.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

they are superdrug hun xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

the tests only really have lines when they dry xxx


----------



## midgey123

StephyB- here's your pics hun :hugs: I can see something but I don't know if it's the indent!!

Going to have a quick catch up with all the posts :hugs: :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354802022063.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 8









photo 1-1.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 5









photo 2-1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









photo 3-1.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB- here's your pics hun :hugs: I can see something but I don't know if it's the indent!!
> 
> Going to have a quick catch up with all the posts :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks Hun!!!

MY fingers and toes are crossed!!!!


----------



## midgey123

I've just had a quick catch up :hugs: 

Gumpy- I'm sure it's going to get darker hun :hugs: it's defo positive :hugs: :hugs: xxx

Oasis- you ok hun? How are you feeling :hugs: xxxxxxx

:dohh: I've forgot everything else I was going to say marv lol I will read through again :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Wishin4babi- it will be your turn soon hun :hugs: xxx

Swanny- still plenty of time hun :hugs: Xxx

BabyD- still loooooads of time hun :happydance: don't worry :hugs: xxx

StephyB- hun I can see something there it's just very very faint! :hugs: and your symptoms sound really good!! I'm having the same snot like cm :blush: my foo foo has a cold :haha: xxx

Well I tested again today still the same faint line o really do think these are evaps :growlmad: I will add a pic in the next post :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Here it is :growlmad: ergh!! I forgot to say I appear to have grown a little friend on my face this morning :growlmad: it is the size of mount everest :cry: I can't even pop it :cry:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354802940282.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Gumpyttc5

it looks pink hun xx i have 3 new friends on my face 1 on my chin and 2 on my top lip xx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So I just check my cp it still a lil high temp drop a lil from98.7to98.5 there is a lil bit of pinkness in my cm could it be implantion


----------



## Gumpyttc5

def could be hun fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## tulip11

hi girls...today temp again went up ...no af...


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Here it is :growlmad: ergh!! I forgot to say I appear to have grown a little friend on my face this morning :growlmad: it is the size of mount everest :cry: I can't even pop it :cry:

foo foo has a cold!!! :haha: thanks for making me smile hun :hugs:

i've grown a friend like that too! on my chin - can't pop it - SO annoying!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I seem to be the only spotless one!! I'm ok Midgey staying in today as AF so bad xxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB- here's your pics hun :hugs: I can see something but I don't know if it's the indent!!
> 
> Going to have a quick catch up with all the posts :hugs: :hugs:

PRAYING For this to have PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debbzie

Hiya people... could someone shine light on my situation??

So my AF was due on the 12th dec,and it come on the 1st dec instead,which was a suprise... im wondering though if it is Af.. i have irregular cycles.. and im always 'late' when i predict when im gonna bleed,(sorry for TMI)
So,now im early,which is unusual... im wondering what the hecks wrong??? am i pregnant maybe????
Blood was brown,quite abit at first... then dyed dwn to bright red... then stopped.. then when i wiped was pink stains... then started red again,then brown LOL... Im confused 
Im wondering if maybe i ovulated twice??? so i could of got caught???


fingers crossed ey !?


----------



## Gumpyttc5

im kinda stressing now and think that my tests are evaps coz i found a page where ladies say they have very pink evaps on superdrugs tests and since mine are after the time frame i think that is what they are :(
https://www.babyexpert.com/forum/tr...tion-lines-colorredare/color-pink/162793.html


----------



## Gumpyttc5

did u get my pic midgey hun? xx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy- mines horrible it's on my chin and it's that angry it's purple :cry: xxx

Wishin4babi- that could be implantation hun good luck :hugs: xxx

Tulip- hey hun :hugs: :hugs: have you tested? How many dpo are you? Big :hugs: xxx

Stephyb- it's horrible isn't it! Mine won't leave its set up camp and everything :cry: it's so painful :cry: if I did pop it I know it would take half my chin with it so I'm going to leave it :haha: xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

sounds painful hun xxx


----------



## midgey123

I just got it hun can you take it out of the case and send me another pic? :hugs: I can still see something on both of them but I can't see with that window on the superdrug one :hugs: xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

just sent it hun but its dried now and there is no second line now wth!!!!


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Gumpy- mines horrible it's on my chin and it's that angry it's purple :cry: xxx
> 
> Wishin4babi- that could be implantation hun good luck :hugs: xxx
> 
> Tulip- hey hun :hugs: :hugs: have you tested? How many dpo are you? Big :hugs: xxx
> 
> Stephyb- it's horrible isn't it! Mine won't leave its set up camp and everything :cry: it's so painful :cry: if I did pop it I know it would take half my chin with it so I'm going to leave it :haha: xxx

Yes - I'm leaving it too! Hope it goes away!


----------



## midgey123

Just got it hun when I tweak I can see a second line but it's very very very faint! Is your pee diluted this time hun? I really don't think they were evaps!!! :hugs: I would test with fmu next time with a different test do you want me too add the pics? Xxx


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> Gumpy- mines horrible it's on my chin and it's that angry it's purple :cry: xxx
> 
> Wishin4babi- that could be implantation hun good luck :hugs: xxx
> 
> Tulip- hey hun :hugs: :hugs: have you tested? How many dpo are you? Big :hugs: xxx
> 
> Stephyb- it's horrible isn't it! Mine won't leave its set up camp and everything :cry: it's so painful :cry: if I did pop it I know it would take half my chin with it so I'm going to leave it :haha: xxx

hun I have tested on 15 dpo but BFN and today is 17 dpo :( :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

yes please hun. it wasnt fmu but i was up half the night peeing but didnt drink anything for 4 hours before testing x


----------



## Gumpyttc5

tulip your chart looks awesome xxx


----------



## midgey123

I will tweak properly when I get back from my mom's hun :hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0126.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0121.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Gumpyttc5

awwww thankyou hunnie xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I can see the line in the first pic gumpyxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

FF shows 8th of december as testing date with white square on calender...


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i can see it on that pic but not on my own pic how strange is that?

how u feeling today hun???


----------



## Oasis717

I can see it clearly on there hun! I'm not so bad, AF pretty bad so not been out today just been wrapping some Xmas presents:xmas6::xmas16:xxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

awww sorry to hear u r suffering hun hopefully its the last 1 u have to deal with for a long time xxx

all i need is for 1 line to come up in the time limit then i will believe it xxx


----------



## Oasis717

thanks me too darlin xxxI know hun I'd be exactly the same as you wanting that line in.time limit, no AF though so all looking positive!! It's gunna happen hopefully really soon, I know it's hard to believe til then but that line is there xxx


----------



## baby D

lines def there Grumpy x


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thanks girls xxx keep getting the feeling af is here but there is nothing xx


----------



## Debbzie

no1 wanna reply to me????


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i think the worst thing is knowing with my youngest i knew at 8dpo and had it confirmed by docs at 10dpo so i think thats why im confused xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi debz could it have been implantation bleeding. i know some women get it and some dont. have u been tracking for cycles and off birth control long?


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Have any of you lovely ladies tried clomid? I'm thinking about talking to my doctor if we aren't expecting at the end of this cycle. 

Stephy- Keeping my fingers crossed for you nd seding you lots of warm fuzzies!!

Grumpy - Lots of :dust: to you as well!! 

Deb - Have you been charting your temps, CM, or anything along those lines? That would give us a better idea of whats going on.

I'm ready for some more :bfp:'s to come out of this group!! I broke down and tested yesterday (5 dpo) very well knowing that even if I am it's not going to show up.. What is wrong with me!! Losing my mind =)


----------



## Gumpyttc5

im sure u r not the first to test at 5dpo and u def wont be the last im sure lol xxx


----------



## baby D

I am good at not testing early --- but that is only because I don't buy them until at least 10DPO.....


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> Have any of you lovely ladies tried clomid? I'm thinking about talking to my doctor if we aren't expecting at the end of this cycle.
> 
> Stephy- Keeping my fingers crossed for you nd seding you lots of warm fuzzies!!
> 
> Grumpy - Lots of :dust: to you as well!!
> 
> Deb - Have you been charting your temps, CM, or anything along those lines? That would give us a better idea of whats going on.
> 
> I'm ready for some more :bfp:'s to come out of this group!! I broke down and tested yesterday (5 dpo) very well knowing that even if I am it's not going to show up.. What is wrong with me!! Losing my mind =)

Thanks Hun :hugs: i'm losing it today:cry:


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA today but I was at my Avon lunch:happydance: This involved having a full 3 course meal and I had a couple of cheeky :wine: I figured why the hell not. AF is still kicking my ass by tomorrow she should be easing or just off on her merry way (but who knows the first cycle after a m/c is so messed up :cry:)

Oasis - How are you today cycle buddy - hope she's easing up on you:hugs: soon be time for your lovely grapefruit juice:happydance: I also take baby aspirin and funny thing was my fs recommended that next time I get a BFP he would put me on aspirin - told him I was already taking it:blush:

Gumpy - Hope those lines are getting darker hun:flower:

Stephy - Aw hun BIG :hugs: we all have days like that

BabyD - That's maybe what I should do not buy them in until 10DPO:haha: yeah right I'm not called a POAS addict for nothing:winkwink:

Evelyn - Shall I let you into a secret if I have tests lying around I use them even after AF just because I believe in my head that AF was different to my last one :dohh:

Debzie - Hi hun and welcome:flower:

Midgey - What have you been up today our resident tweaker - been POAS?:flower:

AFM - CD 2 - she's kicking my ass big time - but on a positive I got a nice bottle of bubbly for being the top Avon Sale Rep in our group :happydance: felt quite proud of myself :thumbup: as I started Avon a few months ago after the second m/c so I wasn't as obsessed with TTC.:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Tulip - Hun just looking at your chart you have a lot of open circles - is that because you temp at different times. Another thing 18 days of consecutive temps could indicate pregnancy - so all looking positive for you hun.:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi garfie nope not getting darker so im confused xx

today 1 is a couple of pages back xx


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Tulip - Hun just looking at your chart you have a lot of open circles - is that because you temp at different times. Another thing 18 days of consecutive temps could indicate pregnancy - so all looking positive for you hun.:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

yeah hun you are right I took temperatures at different times but definitly after 4-5 hours sleep...thanks hun :hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## baby D

Grumpy did the lines come up in the time frame today??


----------



## Gumpyttc5

the pic with 2 tests in was taken just before 10 mins the other was taken after about 30 mins x


----------



## erindolphin

The Doctor that sent for for the test got the results (I had to call her office to find out). She was short with me and told me that they came back at 5 which could mean I am or I am not then said she will retest me in a week or more to check then she said bye and hung up. Grrrrrrr I can't stand this doctor. Luckily I am seeing another dr on monday and see what he says.


I retook another FRER and the line is darker then it was yesterday. HOpefully that is a good sign.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

fingers crossed for u hun xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hi gumpy... Im very irregular... and this isnt a period... ive had no pains or cramps.. normally i have a really bad lower back pain & stomach pains... nothing... didnt even know this was coming.. just really confused ! 
GD luck to you though :D


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thanks debz could it be implantation hun xx


----------



## Debbzie

I dunno chick,cause ive never had this before lol!...
With my little girl i didnt even know iwas pregnant untill i was constantly getting headaches !

aparently on my Period tracker app,i was fertile nov from 13th-19th, and then AF visited on 1st ? xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i can see y u r confused hun might be worth having a chat with the doc xxx


----------



## Debbzie

*this is how irregular i am*

Period log : 

july 1st.
Aug 11th (41days)
oct 4th (54days)
nov 1st (28days)
dec 2nd (31days)

all the time i visit the docs,they said my hormone level is fine !
Its weird!... Told them im irregular and im TTC,and they say ' *just do it,do it *

Lovely ehh?? xx


----------



## Oasis717

Doctors, don't you just love them? Not. I think if you have an understanding doc that's willing to work with you and resolve not just your problems but your fears too then you're very lucky. Unfortunately they're very thin on the ground, I have a lady doc that's shows no sympathy for what I've been through which I think is the norm, I find it strange as surely doctors are there to care for people but not many do xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Oasis717 said:


> Doctors, don't you just love them? Not. I think if you have an understanding doc that's willing to work with you and resolve not just your problems but your fears too then you're very lucky. Unfortunately they're very thin on the ground, I have a lady doc that's shows no sympathy for what I've been through which I think is the norm, I find it strange as surely doctors are there to care for people but not many do xxxxx

Yup,It really grindes my gears!.. My docs are defo crap !
they didnt even know i had pneumonia a few months ago !!!!!!!!! I found out of A&E staff !.. thats how bad they are !
So if i rang up with this,they would probs just say ' wait an see '...

Im fearing it is AF :( IM HOPING its not,BUT i think she maybe here !... 
xx


----------



## Oasis717

I know hun me too, it doesn't help when you are already worried and they couldnt care less, those af's really are irregular hun, anything is possible then, fingers crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Im always really irregular :(
And me & DB DTD 10,14,21 nov!.... eeekkk !!

Thanks & Good Luck to you too,when should i test or should i wait and see if i get worse???
ive been feeling faint the past week,dizzy spells,and nw im getting headaches today :(

xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol don't ask me when to test cause the answer would be now! No seriously it's entirely up to you hun if you think it would put your mind at rest. At least then hopefully you would know. Did you say you had headaches in pregnancy before? Dizzy spells and feeling faint I had with my pregnancies, all good signs, not good but you know what I mean! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hahaha... I know what you mean yes!,with my little girl I used to get severe headaches & that brought on vomiting!!!,never good! That was in early stages!

I've had headache all day,and the past week or so I've had a 'mad moment',where I thought I was going to collapse when stood up,if I'm sat down I just feel dizzy! Where as if I'm stood I feel dizzy and then go faint!!!

I'll wait untill 12th dec and see what else happens,only because I still have the smears of brown on my fresh pads... I change just to see how much is on them!,gross ehh???? 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well it all sounds promising hun, I always spot brown before AF for a couple days so I usually always know its coming, I'm starting to think I might of had a chemical as usually I only get one bad day of AF on the 2nd day but I've actually had to stay in today it's been so bad two days running. Come to think of it hun I had a headache the first two weeks of pregnancy last time, awful when you can't get rid of them for days on end! Xxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Cant stop passing gas.. LOL!

BabyD - Who else can I blame? I've blamed the cats, dog (who is mostly outside), and my kid.. I might try to pull one over on my hubby though!

Has anybody had swollen breasts but they aren't sore?? Mine feel just fine, but they feel like 20 lb weights.


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> Cant stop passing gas.. LOL!
> 
> BabyD - Who else can I blame? I've blamed the cats, dog (who is mostly outside), and my kid.. I might try to pull one over on my hubby though!
> 
> Has anybody had swollen breasts but they aren't sore?? Mine feel just fine, but they feel like 20 lb weights.

Lol to the gas! I have it too! At first I thought maybe too much fiber but today I had no fiber

Nosy breasts feel weird. But last month they hurt Af came two days later. 

I feel like Af is coming soon. I feel crampy. When are you testing? I'm holding off until Monday. Af should be late by then


----------



## Debbzie

Ahhh,bad times oasis! :(

See I went the bathroom all last night and this morning and when I wipe it's baby pink colour.... Weird this! Doin my head in! Also had a full nights sleep last night and I'm shattered :( 

Hope your ok today... Xxxxx

Evelynnesmum - ivE put lots of weight on in the last couple of months... So I've put my bigger boobs down to that... Hahaha,there not sore!... xx


----------



## Oasis717

It's horrible not knowing debbzie, hopefully you will find out what's going on soon:) I've put on weight too, supposed to be loosing it not putting it on lol xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - How are you feeling today hun - a lot better I hope :hugs:

Debzie - Do you chart, do OPKs? are you sure when you O - when are you due the bleeding does sound strange - keeping my fingers crossed for you:flower: important question when you going to test?:haha:

Love to all the other ladies, should be able to pop on here a bit more today as wrapping Christmas pressies and writing cards:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Gumpyttc5

mornig girls temp gone up again only slightly though but bfn on superdrug so i have no idea what going on.
i also have a poorly 4 yr old at home today so not a good day xxx

how is everyone else doinng this morning???


----------



## Oasis717

Morning gumpy, sorry you still have no answers, I know what its like to be stuck not knowing, really hope you get some answers soonxxxx my youngest is 4 and since starting pre school in Sep he's been constantly ill and so have we, he even caught slapped cheek disease in Oct from there. Hope your lo feels better very soon, I hate it when they're ill:( xxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies :hugs: sorry I wasn't on here much I wasn't very well yesterday evening :cry: I seem too keep getting ill!! I don't know what's going on! :cry: 
I will be testing in the next half an hour I've got some frer's :happydance: pretty sure it will be a bfn but worth a try :thumbup:
How are you all :hugs: 

Hey Garfie :hugs: how are you hun are you ok? :hugs: xxxxxxx

Oasis are you feeling any better hun?? Hope so!! Big :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxx

Hey debbzie :hugs: welcome hope you get some answers soon hun :hugs:

StephyB- have you tested again hun you need anything tweaking let me know :happydance: good luck!!!!! Xxxxxxx

Evelynsmom- tell me about I have BAD wind my poor OH :haha: Xxxxxxx

Gumpy- have you tested again hun? Can't wait to do some tweaking :happydance: good luck!! Xxxxxxx

BabyD- how you feeling hun? Still gassing out your oh like me :winkwink: Xxxxxxx

Tulip- good luck hunni can't wait for your bfp!!! Xxxxxxx
If I've missed anyone I will reply soon just about too poas not feeling too hopeful :cry:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

morning midgey just sent u pics of todays but they def bfn.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

morning oasis hun she pics up everything too. she has had campirobacter twice and rotavirus a few times. last time she ended up in hossy dehydrated and with a temp of 44 and blood sugar level of 0.4 she was on a drio all weekend so im hopig this time isnt as bad. her immuity is rubbish coz of the tumor and the nf1 xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw sorry you've been bad Midgey I wondered where you were last night xxxyou ok now? I'm ok AF has eased off a bit. I just did a fertility test which tests for high levels of fsh which is linked to pre menopause and fertility problems, you have to test 3 days after you started AF. Came back negative so I'm pleased about that. Good luck for you frer hunni xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw gumpy that's awful for her and for you bless her, how is she today? I've never even heard of those viruses she's had:( Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Hope that's Baby Fever you have :winkwink: I'm okay today hun just trying to crack on and get into the spirit of Christmas:xmas4:

Gumpy - Aw I hate it when my children get ill - you feel so helpless - hope she gets better soon - BIG :hugs: from me. Temp going up is good but was that cos you was up in the night? - still no AF a very good sign though hun:happydance:

Oasis - When they start school they catch everything going - I remember both mine being ill all through Christmas one year - they seem to pass everything around at baby school think it's because they all play together and sneeze and cough in each others faces:haha: In big school they seem a bot more select in who they hang around with and hopefully they've started to learn to some basic hygiene - although please note this does not appear to be the case with boys :haha:

Tulip - Your temps are still up - have you tested again?:flower:

AFM - I just heard a loud bang from under the stairs - its the bloody cat I must have left the door open :haha: boy did I jump:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Gumpyttc5

there are forms of food poisoning hun xxx she is fine in herself today just gotta keep getting fluids into her and keep her sugar levels up xx she was supposed to see her oncologist tuesday to see how the tumor is growing but they just bloody cancelled it the doc has broken her leg xx its gonna be one of those days i think and if af shows im just gonna curl up in my bed and hide.

congrats on your results hun that must be a weight off your mind xx

i hope u r feeling better today midgey hun xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

morning garfie hun its the worst feeling in the world being helpless when the lo's are ill isnt it xxx

as for my temp yeah i was up and down so could very well of been that. i just feel really negative now as i was hoping to be able to celebrate getting a special gift off my mum but now it looks like af is just teasing me :( sorry girls just feeling really down today and missing my mum. u think i would be used to it by now xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Poor love, I know what garfie means you do feel so helpless, I hope she feels better very soon, it sounds like she has an awful lot to put up with for one so young, you'd have thought they'd have scheduled another doc for her appointment or does she have to see the same one? Xxxxxxxxxx because of my age I was a bit worried about the fsh, I bought the test a few months ago so thought I'd give it a go, hopefully I at least know it's not that xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh gumpy I wish I could give you a hugxxx I miss my beloved dad every single day xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy I'll have a tweak in a min hun :hugs: sorry it's a bfn what was going on with your tests!! They looked so so positive :hugs: hope you get answers soon hun :hugs: ill have a look and see if I've got the email Xxxxxxx 

Oasis- I feel a bit better hun still feel sick but not so bad now :thumbup: that's great news about the test hun!! Glad things are getting back to normal :hugs: Xxxxxxx

Garfie that made me laugh so much :argh: that smiley made me think of you :rofl::rofl: hope your ok hun :hugs: Xxxxxxx

Well I tested :haha: you tell me what you think cause I'm really undecided :shrug: I have t tweaked yet!! :dohh: I need your opinions :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Aw ladies lets all have a virtual :hugs: I miss my dad to Oasis.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Didn't add the pics again :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354873583427.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 12









PicsArt_1354874378820.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gumpyttc5

she has to see the same one hun she is the specialist in kaelyns condition and knows everything about her case. she has looked after her since they first found the tumor 3 1/2 years ago. i hate that she has to go through so much and just wish i could take it all away but i know its just gonna get worse so i have to be strong for her. i did wonder for a while if ttc was the right thing to do when she is going through so much but she really wants to be a big sister bless her xxx

my sister is having problems with her fsh they think she is going through early menopause she i 35. she doesnt want anymore childrenas she is happy with her 3 its just having the choice taken away she is finding hard to deal with xx


----------



## midgey123

Here you go gumpy :hugs: I can still see a line on the one out of the case :shrug: I couldn't tweak the one in the case the light was shining off the window :dohh: sending you huge :hugs: I really feel for you hun :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxx

Garfie- huge virtual :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all xxxxxxx

Oasis sending big :hugs: too you too hope your ok :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hi garfie... i have an app on my phone called *PERIOD TRACKER* This tells you when your fertile,when you O and other things,u can take note when you *DTD* too!

So my period log goes a little like this.... 

July 1st
Aug 11th *41days*
Oct 4th *54 days*
Nov 1st *28 days*
Dec 2nd *31 days*

*In novemeber i...* had sex on the *10th,14th,21st* My *Fertile days where.... **13th - 17th* And I *Ovulated on the 18th November!*

So yeah,At the min im a little bit confused as to whats happening... One day i bleed,then stop... then next im brown and spotting... then i stop,then i wipe n its pink!... And again now i had a brown smear on my fresh pad,then nothing over night,so didnt wear pad this morning and then just found a red spot on my underwear & i wiped and there was a slight pink tint !... Eekkk !!!... Dunno when to test as i was due for AF on the 12th dec.... so i was 11days early !!!!!

Thanks people!... Hope your all ok,And feeling a little bit better than yesterday!... Much love xxxx


----------



## baby D

EvelynnsMom said:


> Cant stop passing gas.. LOL!
> 
> *BabyD - Who else can I blame? I've blamed the cats, dog (who is mostly outside), and my kid.. I might try to pull one over on my hubby though!*Has anybody had swollen breasts but they aren't sore?? Mine feel just fine, but they feel like 20 lb weights.

Got any fish? How about that gassy man next door --- if your window is open then his 'gas' might be drifting in....


----------



## midgey123

I didn't add the pics again :growlmad: wow I'm dopey today here you go gumpy lol silly me!!!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354875064274.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0130.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## baby D

so are these signs -------- woke up this morning with a horrible head ache and a growling tummy - literally woke up really hungry - enough to make me feel a bit sick! Never nrormaly ready for breakfast till at leat 9am. Also have sore boobs and achey tummy low down but to the sides....

BUT my temp dropped this morning -- I was up an hour earlier tho getting a drink and taking paracetomol for my headache -- would that cause my body temp to drop? I went back to bed after getting up and didnt take my temp till the normal 7am time tho not when I was up at 6?


----------



## Oasis717

Garfie I know exactly how you feel I only lost my dad just over a year ago and he was the most amazing dad and grandad, I still haven't started to grieve, at least I know my babies are with him and he's looking after them until I can xxxxxxxxx
Gumpy I think that's so lovely she wants to be a big sister and she will! Xxxxxx
Midgey I swear I see something in that first test of yours. Xxxxx rushing off to take lo to school but will catch up with all the posts when I get back. Luv to all xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Thanks oasis it's really faint though not going to get excited just yet!! Going to test again in 4 hours when I've held my pee in :thumbup: I've just tweaked one of the other pics think I can see it better on this one xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354876899858.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 12









PicsArt_1354876932299.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## garfie

Debzie - I would test when you go a day without spotting - could be implantation bleeding:flower:

Oasis - That's the one thing that keeps me going knowing he is looking after all the angel babies:cry: and the animals we keep sending to him:winkwink:

BabyD - Have you tried adjusting your temp - go on a site called bbt adjuster when my baby and put in your details - does that make a difference?:flower: your symptoms sound great hun:happydance: Any movement especially after a drink of water can cause your temp to fall hun try adjusting it and see what happens that's why you take your temp before getting out of bed, talking or anything else you may do:winkwink:

Gumpy - My youngest wants to be a big brother - hes fed up of being the baby:haha: although sometimes he still likes a cuddle with his old mum:happydance: How late are you hun?:flower:

Midgey - What you up to today apart from POAS and tweaking:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Gumpyttc5

my frer's came in the post so i had to pee on one and got a bfn. midgey i sent u a pic xx

baby d sounds good to me hun fingers crossed xxx temp could very well of been coz u got up earlier but mine goes the other way it goes higher xxx

oasis and garfie huge hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

garfie last month af comes at 12dpo im now 16 dpo xx

midgey i can def see lines on your frer on both those pics. i so hope this is it for you xxx


----------



## baby D

OMG Midgey --- I see it! I see the line -- and it has pink in it! I can see it of the untweaked pic too xx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> garfie last month af comes at 12dpo im now 16 dpo xx
> 
> midgey i can def see lines on your frer on both those pics. i so hope this is it for you xxx

Have you got a lighter pic hun that picture is so dark! Lol and I can see something I just don't want to get excited because it's so faint!! I'm going to hold my pee and test again a bit later :happydance: my wee was really diluted couldn't hold my fmu :dohh: xxxxxxx 

Here it is hun xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0177.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## midgey123

baby D said:


> OMG Midgey --- I see it! I see the line -- and it has pink in it! I can see it of the untweaked pic too xx

Omg!!! Other people can see it :happydance: I thought it was just me :happydance: :happydance: right ok I need too calm myself :dohh: I won't get excited until it's 100% positive! I can get a little bit excited though right? :happydance: xxx


----------



## Debbzie

*Thanks garfie !*

*fingers crossed midgey * 

hopefully,this wasnt *AF* and if it was she was very different this time!... still dont feel 100% since yest... feel like im getting a cold :(

never good xxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> Cant stop passing gas.. LOL!
> 
> BabyD - Who else can I blame? I've blamed the cats, dog (who is mostly outside), and my kid.. I might try to pull one over on my hubby though!
> 
> Has anybody had swollen breasts but they aren't sore?? Mine feel just fine, but they feel like 20 lb weights.
> 
> Lol to the gas! I have it too! At first I thought maybe too much fiber but today I had no fiber
> 
> Nosy breasts feel weird. But last month they hurt Af came two days later.
> 
> I feel like Af is coming soon. I feel crampy. When are you testing? I'm holding off until Monday. Af should be late by thenClick to expand...

I want to test on monday, but I have 1 test left.. so I might push it closer to when AF is supposed to ride in to town on her broom.. which is the 16th. Not sure how early a first response can pick it up.


----------



## midgey123

Debbzie said:


> *Thanks garfie !*
> 
> *fingers crossed midgey *
> 
> hopefully,this wasnt *AF* and if it was she was very different this time!... still dont feel 100% since yest... feel like im getting a cold :(
> 
> never good xxxxx

Hope you feel better soon hun big :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> OMG Midgey --- I see it! I see the line -- and it has pink in it! I can see it of the untweaked pic too xx
> 
> Omg!!! Other people can see it :happydance: I thought it was just me :happydance: :happydance: right ok I need too calm myself :dohh: I won't get excited until it's 100% positive! I can get a little bit excited though right? :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

You can get lots of 'little bit' excited :happydance:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

just sent u 2 new ones hun but def no line.

im so excited for u midgey hun xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

midgey123 said:


> Debbzie said:
> 
> 
> *Thanks garfie !*
> 
> *fingers crossed midgey *
> 
> hopefully,this wasnt *AF* and if it was she was very different this time!... still dont feel 100% since yest... feel like im getting a cold :(
> 
> never good xxxxx
> 
> Hope you feel better soon hun big :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxClick to expand...


*thanks luvie,me2...* :D:D


----------



## EvelynnsMom

baby D said:


> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> Cant stop passing gas.. LOL!
> 
> *BabyD - Who else can I blame? I've blamed the cats, dog (who is mostly outside), and my kid.. I might try to pull one over on my hubby though!*Has anybody had swollen breasts but they aren't sore?? Mine feel just fine, but they feel like 20 lb weights.
> 
> Got any fish? How about that gassy man next door --- if your window is open then his 'gas' might be drifting in....Click to expand...

I'll try that one next!!! :rofl:
We live way back in the woods though, maybe I could blame it on all the nature and wildllife.


----------



## baby D

EvelynnsMom said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> Cant stop passing gas.. LOL!
> 
> *BabyD - Who else can I blame? I've blamed the cats, dog (who is mostly outside), and my kid.. I might try to pull one over on my hubby though!*Has anybody had swollen breasts but they aren't sore?? Mine feel just fine, but they feel like 20 lb weights.
> 
> Got any fish? How about that gassy man next door --- if your window is open then his 'gas' might be drifting in....Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try that one next!!! :rofl:
> We live way back in the woods though, maybe I could blame it on all the nature and wildllife.Click to expand...

The bears....:haha:


----------



## garfie

Remember Midgey whilst waiting not to drink lots or else wee will be to dilute:winkwink: 4 hours and counting I think you should have as countdown thing something like this don't forget to cross them off :haha:

4 hrs:coffee:
3.5 hrs:coffee:
3 hrs:coffee:
2.5 hrs:coffee:
2 hrs:coffee:
1.5 hrs:coffee:
1 hr:coffee:
.5 hr:coffee:
20mins:coffee:
10mins:coffee:
5mins:coffee:

:test::test::test:

:hugs:

x


----------



## Gumpyttc5

garfie i love it lol xxx


----------



## baby D

garfie said:


> Remember Midgey whilst waiting not to drink lots or else wee will be to dilute:winkwink: 4 hours and counting I think you should have as countdown thing something like this don't forget to cross them off :haha:
> 
> 4 hrs:coffee:
> 3.5 hrs:coffee:
> 3 hrs:coffee:
> 2.5 hrs:coffee:
> 2 hrs:coffee:
> 1.5 hrs:coffee:
> 1 hr:coffee:
> .5 hr:coffee:
> 20mins:coffee:
> 10mins:coffee:
> 5mins:coffee:
> 
> :test::test::test:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> x

oooooh yeah :happydance:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Does anybody know how early a first response can pick up a positive?


----------



## baby D

I once heard they pick up the hormone 5 days prior to AF ----?


----------



## EvelynnsMom

baby D said:


> I once heard they pick up the hormone 5 days prior to AF ----?

AF isnt due until the 16th, and im going to try my HARDEST to wait until the 16th to test again. GOOD LUCK, right?!

:shrug:


----------



## baby D

Right my head is sooo sore - too sore! Goingf to lie in a dark room for a bit! 

Back soon to catch up x


----------



## midgey123

Omg Garfie that made me laugh sooooo much :rofl::rofl::rofl: I might have to just do that! I'm dying for a wee already!!!!!!!! :cry: Xxxxxxx

Gumpy I am SURE I can see something but when I tweak I seem to over tweak it :dohh: and then the lime isn't as visible you've really got to look at the pic though :happydance: xxxxxxx 

I've just realised I'm like a pregnancy test ninja :haha: :ninja::ninja:

Evelynnsmom- they detect very low levels of hcg :winkwink: you could start testing now :happydance: I wouldn't be disappointed if it's a bfn though hun because 8dpo Is very early implantation usually occurs between 6-12 dpo :hugs: good luck Xxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i hope u feel better soon hun xx i suffered from bad headaches when i was preg with kaelyn so could be a good sign xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

pregnancy test ninja really made me laugh xxxxx

im starting to think these lines were just evaps or its another chemical coz im 16dpo now xx


----------



## Debbzie

i hate not knowing whats going on !.. im rubbish with this testing an Ovulation and stuff :cry: Ahh well xxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

baby D said:


> Right my head is sooo sore - too sore! Goingf to lie in a dark room for a bit!
> 
> Back soon to catch up x

I'm not happy that you have a bad headache right now, but I am happy at the fact that you have a headache!! Hopefully its a good sign!!! :)

I had a terrible headache the other day as well, cold rag + tylenol. :wacko:


----------



## Debbzie

Me too evelynnesmum!!,Yesterday i had bad headaches.. when i had my little girl whos now 6... i suffered bad with headaches all threw my first trimester :(

Ahh well...


----------



## midgey123

I forgot to add the tests again :growlmad: I'm so ditzy today!!! :dohh: here you go gumpy 
Hope you feel better soon babyd but I have heard that headaches are good signs :happydance: xxxxxxx
It wouldn't let me upload for ages!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0181.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0178.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thanks midgey xxxx


----------



## midgey123

I need too pee right now :cry: it hasn't been long enough I don't know if I can hold it in :growlmad: I hope you get some answers soon gumpy :hugs: :hugs: your lines were so obvious a few days ago!! Could you go to your doctor's? :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hmm,Why on the ticker thing does it say im 12dpo... yet on the site im 19dpo??? LOL... weird xx Dont pee yet midgey!... HOLD IT !!!!!!!!!!!
haha xxxx


----------



## garfie

Aw Gumpy - what's going on - maybe a trip to the docs is needed hun:hugs:

Midgey - repeat after me must not pee must not pee:haha: go and do something to try and take your mind off it - or of course you could wait until tomorrow - yeah right:haha:

Baby D - hope you feel better soon hun headaches are a good sign:happydance: just don't feel that good at the time:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Debbzie said:


> Hmm,Why on the ticker thing does it say im 12dpo... yet on the site im 19dpo??? LOL... weird xx Dont pee yet midgey!... HOLD IT !!!!!!!!!!!
> haha xxxx

Hmmm that is weird hun :shrug: I need to pee so badly :haha: I'm jumping about everywhere :haha: I will try my hardest to hold for another hour or so :dohh: xxx


----------



## garfie

Debzie - have you updated your ticker for any reason? what chart is this the one on countdown to pregnancy? - most of us use FF so much easier:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Aw Gumpy - what's going on - maybe a trip to the docs is needed hun:hugs:
> 
> Midgey - repeat after me must not pee must not pee:haha: go and do something to try and take your mind off it - or of course you could wait until tomorrow - yeah right:haha:
> 
> Baby D - hope you feel better soon hun headaches are a good sign:happydance: just don't feel that good at the time:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hahahaha I will not pee I will not pee I WILL NOT PEE :haha: I couldn't wait until tomorrow hun honestly I'm a poasa :dohh: I'm guessing it will be a bfn tbh but we will see :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Midgey I can see those lines!!!!!!! Just had a proper look when I got in, ok trying not to get too excited....................it didn't work I am So excited!!!! :dance::yipee::yipee::ninja:Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Omg I'm so excited right now!!!! I really could wee!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I need to keep calm (breathe) I've only been holding for about an hour and 45 mins so we've got ages to wait!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

DOnt get too excited !.... you dont wanna pee yourself !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hahahahaha

Whats FF???

:) xx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Does your OH know or is is just us:winkwink:

1 hr 45 mins go girl you can do it!

:hugs:

X

p.s soon be two hours:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Fertility friend hun.x Click on anyone of us that has a chart up:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Nooooooooooooo that's too long, I'm gunna have to pee out of excitement for you lol, Midgey hun I can't believe it I'm so excited for you, all this time, how on earth we gunna wait lol xxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Ive had a Wee Wee for you midgey !!!! HAHAHAHAHA!
MY bad.. but i defo couldnt hold mine !!!!
:)

Excitement in the room !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## midgey123

Can you all have a pee for me I'm DYING :happydance: my oh doesn't know he's out doing a tattoo for somebody I do t want to get his hopes up for no reason again :cry: he gets really really excited bless him I hope this is it I'm so excited ladies honestly could cry :haha: he got my tests this morning and left for work he told me too wait :blush: the minute he left I was peeing on it :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

HAHAHA!... you sound like me midgey!

My Bfs a little bit erm.... i dunno!... i think hes scared??? TBH!... hes never touched a 'baby' before hahahaha

hes told me we can 'try'... and we have been... its just stuck in my head thinking hes scared ????


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Midgey I've done that!!! Tests there...........and seriously we can be trusted not to pee on them lol, no way!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Lol Midgey I've done that!!! Tests there...........and seriously we can be trusted not to pee on them lol, no way!!!! Xxxxx

Lol it's like giving a child a toy and saying I'm going to leave you alone with this but don't play with it!!!!! :haha: just not going to happen :winkwink: is it time to pee yet? Lol I think 2:30 is the time I should test :cry: that's ages away xxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

HAHAHA!... Oasis,ive done thee exact same... had it in the drawer an thought no debbie,dont do it.... 

YET!.... i do it !!!!!
Curiousity gets the better of us all 
xxx


----------



## midgey123

Debbzie said:


> HAHAHA!... you sound like me midgey!
> 
> My Bfs a little bit erm.... i dunno!... i think hes scared??? TBH!... hes never touched a 'baby' before hahahaha
> 
> hes told me we can 'try'... and we have been... its just stuck in my head thinking hes scared ????

Awww bless him hun I'm sire he'll be a natural :hugs: me and my oh have been trying for over 2 years if he sees even a hint of a line he gets extremely excited we've had 2 chemicals and it broke him that's why I try not too tell him if I see a little bit of a line :hugs: xxx 

I can't help but poas I'm seriously addicted!!! :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

So wanting this for you Midgey, huge:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Debbzie

awwww bless !... ive done one test b4,and he was gutted when i wasnt... but i was late by 10days... now ive bled/spotted 11days b4 af due xxxx

fingers,toes,lips,legs an anything ellse crossed for u midgey xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - 1 and half hours left - not long now hun you can do it!!!!!

Debzi - He will be fine hun all of them feel like that at the beginning and then they walk around with a big goofy grin:happydance:

Oasis - I don't think many of us in this group can ever wait to test - when are you testing by the way:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Debzi - Is that right you are 16DPO? :flower: you know you deff Ovulated right? - it couldn't have been o spotting? though never heard it go on for this long:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

garfie said:


> Midgey - 1 and half hours left - not long now hun you can do it!!!!!
> 
> Debzi - He will be fine hun all of them feel like that at the beginning and then they walk around with a big goofy grin:happydance:
> 
> Oasis - I don't think many of us in this group can ever wait to test - when are you testing by the way:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

*hahaha,i do hope so !!!! fingers crossed this is*implantation spotting !!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- thanks hun :hugs: I'm hoping so I am expecting a bfn tbh I'm trying not too get my hopes up too much!! I can't believe there's that long left :cry: this is seriously testing my patience (I have non by the way :dohh:) xxxxxxx

Garfie- it's soooo long too wait I think I've got past the dying too wee stage now :happydance: I just really want to wee :haha: Xxxxxxx

Debbzie- thank you :hugs: lips crossed :haha: when are you testing hun? :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

garfie said:


> Debzi - Is that right you are 16DPO? :flower: you know you deff Ovulated right? - it couldn't have been o spotting? though never heard it go on for this long:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

deffo ovulated hunny,more creamy discharge than usual :) 
xxx


----------



## Debbzie

probs 14th midgey!... ive 'missed' my period then... aparently!!!! LOL... xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Debzi - What are your temps like hun - do you temp?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

hi girls how are you doing ?


----------



## garfie

Have you tested Tulip:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Hey tulip :thumbup: you ok hun? :hugs:

Debbzie I'd be testing now!!!! :haha: it should come up at 16dpo :winkwink:


----------



## midgey123

I'm poas at 2:30 this is the 30 min countdown :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tulip11

yeah fine hun...

garfie...hun I havent tested again


----------



## garfie

Under 30 mins Midgey -:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Tulip - Aw why not your temps have been high for 18 days which altogether now "could indicate a possible pregnancy" :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

yeah hun you r right...but BFN on 10 and 15 dpo made me really scared of taking another...and since last night I am having diarrhea before that I had severe constipation now diarrhea dont know why....


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Under 30 mins Midgey -:happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

24 mins :happydance: :happydance: I've never been this excited about weeing ever :dohh:


----------



## garfie

Tulip - these can all be pregnancy signs :happydance: 15 DPO then two days for HCG takes you to 17DPO.:thumbup:

Ok for now then I will say your chart looks bloody marvelous and I for one can't wait until you test:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Don't forget collect it in a cup cos your that excited I reckon you will miss the stick altogether:haha:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> OMG Midgey --- I see it! I see the line -- and it has pink in it! I can see it of the untweaked pic too xx
> 
> Omg!!! Other people can see it :happydance: I thought it was just me :happydance: :happydance: right ok I need too calm myself :dohh: I won't get excited until it's 100% positive! I can get a little bit excited though right? :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

I'm not sure how I missed this post!!!! :happydance:


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Midgey - Don't forget collect it in a cup cos your that excited I reckon you will miss the stick altogether:haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Omg 10 mins!!!!! I'm gonna have too pee in a cup :dohh: too excited too pee on a stick :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Midgey - Don't forget collect it in a cup cos your that excited I reckon you will miss the stick altogether:haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> Omg 10 mins!!!!! I'm gonna have too pee in a cup :dohh: too excited too pee on a stick :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm finally all caught up on the posts!!!!! GL Midgey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!! :happydance:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

:test::test::test:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> :test::test::test:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

picture! Picture!picture!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midgey123

It was a bfn :cry: my pee was pretty diluted so I don't know :shrug: I will test again with fmu :) I won't get too down about it!!! :happydance: I will add a pic in a minute :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Have you done it yet lol omg so excited and my phones gunna die noooooo !!! Xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Here it is :cry: I will test again tomorrow hopefully it will be a nice dark line :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354892994616.jpg
File size: 190 KB
Views: 9


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Here it is :cry: I will test again tomorrow hopefully it will be a nice dark line :hugs:

:hugs: tomorrow it WILL be a big dark line x


----------



## Oasis717

I'm sure it will be darlin don't get too down its really early yet, you know I have everything crossed for you, I def saw a line xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Tomorrow xxxx

So am back with a somewhat relieved headache - still lingering though!


----------



## garfie

BIG :hugs: until tomorrow - now no POAS later:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

No garfie i dont check temp!... My bad!

HAHAHA!.. anno midgey but i dont wanna test untill ive 'missed my period'.... xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Aww midgey !!!! :hugs:

2morrows gonna be your day :D

I still feel groggy,just got back form the school xmas fare... that was soooo STRESSFUL !!!!!!! ](*,)

Hope every1's ok ! :D xxxx


----------



## StephyB

I didn't test this morning ladies - I want this so bad that I couldn't handle seeing another BFN
IF af is not here Sunday - I will test sunday or monday

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## Debbzie

Stephy,Fingers are crossed for you & midgey!... Im not going to be on much over the weekend :(
BUT... Im hoping its :BFP: for Both of you!!!!....
I shall test on 13th or 14th ! :D

xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Debbzie said:


> Stephy,Fingers are crossed for you & midgey!... Im not going to be on much over the weekend :(
> BUT... Im hoping its :BFP: for Both of you!!!!....
> I shall test on 13th or 14th ! :D
> 
> xxxxx

thanks dear!


----------



## Debbzie

No problem!...


----------



## Gumpyttc5

:sleep:i cant believe we have been sleeping so long. me and kaelyn fell asleep after my last post. im just exhausted today and am really struggling to stay awake. stupid cold. xxx

midgey im so excited for you there will def be another line there tomorrow morning im sure of it xxxx

good luck to everyone else testing soon xxx tulip your chart looks so good xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hey gumpy!,hope you feel better soon,I dont feel too good today,feel vey hot and it's making me tired,right boobs tingling near my nipple (tmi) 

Xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thanks hun u r the same as me 16dpo have u not tested at all??

i think my hormones must be all over the place so need to see doc asap x


----------



## Oasis717

Gumpy hope you and little one are feelin better tonitexxxxxx hope all you other lovely ladies are ok, lots luv xxxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

I've officially put off the test until the 15th, the day before AF is scheduled to ride into town. This is going to be harder than I thought.


----------



## Oasis717

Evelynnsmom you are good! I am so determined not to test til 1st January this time, the day AF is due, I do have to test after AF in a few days to check wether I still have hcg from mc, so hoping not xxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi girls been cuddling up with my little princess again xx she is fine in herself just still being sick bless her. the good news is she doesnt have a temp xx

what we go through every 2ww is a nightmare isnt it girls i dont know how we all cope.

i have a theory about my situation i have studied my chart and i dont think i can trust my temps. i think the second batch of ewcm was when i ovulated. there was def a lot more of it that time than the time before and cp was unreachable. i didnt realise that bbt could only be used properly after 8 hours sleep. i never sleep right through the night and havent in a while. 

if im right then we probably missed it and im only 5dpo. would explain the bfn frer as for the superdrug they must be evaps. 

so i need to just sit tight and wait for af to come to confirm ov day. my usually lp is 11 or 12 days so will be either the 13th or 14th. 

if im right then im gonna try vitex and b 50 to try and regulate everything and i know my temps cant be trusted..


----------



## baby D

Sounds possible Grumpy --- but then your lines were pink and I didnt think evaps had colour?


----------



## giggles85

hey

been following this thread, it's so interesting. I am ssoooo hoping for a BFP this weekend. This is only my 3rd month ttc, i'm so excited and impatient and hundreds of feeling are running through me at the moment. I never know what to say on here but i just love to read what you have all put. It keeps me going


----------



## Oasis717

I feel so sorry for your lo gumpy, it's awful being sick its bad enough for us grown ups but it's awful for them, I'm really glad she doesn't have a tempxxxxxx That does sound interesting about your chart, it would explain a lot wouldn't it. I don't temp so I don't know much about it, I wish I did cause I don't think I trust opk's at all, at the end of the day they only tell you about the lh surge and we all know you can have a surge and not ovulate. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hello giggles, really glad you decided to post, these lovely ladies have kept me going through everything, I don't know what I'd do without them:) xxxxx


----------



## baby D

welcome giggle xx How many days post ovulation are you? Any signs?


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thanks oasis i just hope she is better tomorrow and back to her normal self. it hasnt stopped her talking though lol she dont shut up!!! she is singing christmas songs to me at the min xxx

baby d its those pink lines that confuse me. 

the opk i did when when i had the second lot of ewcm was negative but was quite dark so maybe that was the tail end of my surge coz that would tie in perfect. i remember thinking it was strange at the time. xxx


----------



## giggles85

I dunno if this sounds wiered but i don't wanna post things in case i am not lucky this month then i will feel daft, i know it wont because everyone says what they are feeling but i just re-read what i write and think well that was silly. I know, i babble on about nothing lol.
AF is due tuesday 11th dec, so gunna try my luck tomorrow morning with a 10miu.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi and welcome giggles xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

giggles its not stupid at all i for 1 have done the same before typed things then deleted thinking they were silly. i dont think anything is too silly anymore though lol. xxx


----------



## giggles85

well i have had seriously sore boobs for 2 days, i have felt bloated, crampy and quite wet down there. But on off cramps since O.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

sounds promising hun xxxx


----------



## giggles85

Where r u from Gumpy?


----------



## giggles85

Hi Baby D, i am 10dpo today


----------



## Gumpyttc5

south wales hun u?


----------



## Oasis717

Lol gumpy I blame myself for my kids being the same as me and neva shutting up! My 4 year old follows me from room to room chatting away 24/7 but I wouldn't change a thing I love it, I've talked non stop to them from the time they could hear me in my belly so.I'm not surprised!! Xx really hope your daughter feels much better in the morning. Xxx
Giggles don't worry anything goes in here and nothing is silly so.don't worry xxxxx


----------



## giggles85

Nr Manchester. It's so god damn cold, i am a big wimp. My DH moans that i have made him neche, i always have heating on full wack lol

I ssooo cant wait to test in the morn now though, im gunna do it with fmu. I off the MIL's and want a drink as it's been a busy and stressful week at work but we will see what the test say's (fingers crossed)


----------



## Debbzie

Hey grumpy! Urrgghhh,I feel very run down today n like I have s cold... Odd bleeding/spotting has stopped... Feeling bloated and having lots of gas!!! Need a wee AGAIN.... nose is stuffy!!! And I'm tired now :( xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

All good signs deb!!!! Rooting for you. I see your phone changes gumpy to grumpy too!! I have to change it everytime! Luvs ya gumpyxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Girls I'm only cd 4:( doesn't it drag along!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

good luck testing tomorrow giggles xx hi debz r u gonna give in to the urge and test already lol xxx
oasis i think she got it from me too lol. all mine are the same, when they get in from school its like a competition they all talk to me at the same time lol xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

lol i think its funny coz thats how it started. i was calling my 9 year old grumpy girl when she was a baby and her dad thought i was calling her gumpy lol so it became her nickname and kind of stuck. so instead of being gummy bears my lo's were gumpy bears until they had teeth xx


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on much this evening :hugs: I've been drifting in and out of sleep!! I'm so tired :cry: I think I'm having a much needed night off work tonight! And an early night!! How are you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i know how u feel oasis about it dragging i thought my 2ww was over and now im putting my self back to 5 dpo. aaarrrrggggghhhh xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

midgey this is sooooo your month xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Gumpyttc5 said:


> :sleep:i cant believe we have been sleeping so long. me and kaelyn fell asleep after my last post. im just exhausted today and am really struggling to stay awake. stupid cold. xxx
> 
> midgey im so excited for you there will def be another line there tomorrow morning im sure of it xxxx
> 
> good luck to everyone else testing soon xxx tulip your chart looks so good xxx

feel better soon!!!!!


----------



## Debbzie

Hahaha yeah,sure does oasis!!! I type to fast for my phone... Grrr!!!!

Gumpy... I'm not testing till wed,it's gonna kill me BUT I'm gonna do it!!!! Hahahaha

I'm shattered 2night and bf keeps asking what's wrong.... Not letting anything slip I said I'm over tired!!!! 

Hahahaha xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

lol these men get so excited dont they bless them xx

debz u r so strong waiting that long i gotta make myself wait another week too xx its gonna kill me xxx


----------



## Oasis717

You are both so strong for waiting, it's so hard but I think it saves a lot of uncertainty sometimes xxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

GumPy... I've done it allll before,and been very dissapointed,after being later for AF.... 
I've never been early... So now it's a MAJOR deal,and I don't wanna bfn!!!!! 

I NEED A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fingers crossed for me and all you other lovelies x x x x 

Much love x x x


----------



## baby D

giggles85 said:


> Hi Baby D, i am 10dpo today

Oooh you might just get a faint line on test now --- when are going to test? :flower:


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies :thumbup: I'm soooooooo ill right now :cry: I feel sick everytime I move and I can't stop pooping (way tmi :dohh:) not like the poops just can't stop its horrible :cry: I think I'm going to change my name to whingey :haha: all I see to do is moan :haha: I will update in the morning with a new test :thumbup: all I've done all day is slept and went to the toilet :blush: 
Hope my ladies are ok I will catch up with all the posts tomorrow love and :hugs: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Just started getting exhausted today with a huge side of mood swings. Could this mean implantation!? I hope so!


----------



## Debbzie

Aww midgey,big hugs :hugs:

Well ladies,I told my bf last night I've had an early bleed and it deco isn't my period... I think he kinda doesn't wanna know unless it's a deffo BFP! 
On the 6th dec I had major headaches! Yesterday I woke up feeling ok,then felt like I was coming down with a cold... It got to 5,And I felt as if I was on fire,bf said I'm cold to touch,yet... I felt like my whole body was burning :(

Had abit of a rough night... Sore throat stuffy nose that's now running away with me! Hahaha.. Me an bf DTD... After when I wiped the excess 'mess' was like a golden brown.... TMI I know,sorry! WiPed this morning after peeing and I had a pink spot!!!! Soooo confused :( xxxx 

HoPe everyones ok !!!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Anyone testing today?:happydance:

Midgey - Hope you feel better soon this baby fever is really kicking your ass:winkwink:

Oasis - Have you started your grapefruit juice yet hun - I began mine today:happydance: lets see what happens

Debzie - Still hoping its implantation bleeding hun:flower: have you tested yet or are you waiting?:hugs:

Gumpy - How are you and I hope your little one is feeling better - lots of mummy cuddles will have helped I'm sure:happydance:

Love to everyone else, will try and get on today but hubby is on shift and my eldest has already began kicking off and swearing :cry: going to be a long long long day:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Tulip - Have you tested yet:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby D

Gosh Garfie :hugs: I hope your eldest doesn't carry this on all day :hugs:


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Tulip - Have you tested yet:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

hi...no hun I havent tested again :neutral:


----------



## Oasis717

Morning everyone, morning Garfiex will be starting my juice todayxx I think too, AF has calmed right down, it was not like normal AF at all, off to Asda to get some though as my eldest dd has drunk it all lol. I thought I read all the posts last night but I missed about 10! Anyway all caught up now, hope you're lo is better today gumpyxx at least I'm another cycle day along but it goes sooooo slowly! Midgey I'm sorry you're so ill, I seem.to be coming out the other side of mine after 6 weeks of being ill, at last. Hope you're feeling better this morning xxxxxx hope everyone else is ok, were off to do.some more Xmas shopping soon, yay xxxxx,


----------



## garfie

Tulip - Oh my hats off to you for not testing again - I would have :winkwink: look at those beautiful temps - still up on way to triphasic if you ask me:happydance:

Can't believe you have not tested again - what you waiting for Christmas:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Tulip - Oh my hats off to you for not testing again - I would have :winkwink: look at those beautiful temps - still up on way to triphasic if you ask me:happydance:
> 
> Can't believe you have not tested again - what you waiting for Christmas:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thanks hun....:hugs: yeah temperatures are pretty good ...I can wait but cant tolerate another BFN thats why hun :):flower:


----------



## Oasis717

I wish I understood these charts! Is the fact that temp has risen recently not dropped the good sign? Is that what happens when you're pregnant? Xx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - My understanding your temps are low in the pre o stage then they show a significant raise to show o has occured and then usually in the leutal phase they drop and the witch comes.

With Tulip hers has maintained over 18 days of high temperatures which means this could "indicate a pregnancy" and as her temps are going even higher this could indicate "triphasic" which could also but not always indicate pregnancy. Ok - clear as mud:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

garfie...last night I saw a very beautiful girl kid holding in my arms ( in dream ) and everyone is praising her how beautiful and cute she is :winkwink: she was wearing baby pink colour frock ...


----------



## garfie

Aw hun - I do wish you would test:winkwink: what a lovely dream:flower: When I was pregnant one of my dreams was about fish and I said sorry I cant eat this as I'm pregnant - at that point I didn't know - your sub conscious is trying to tell you something:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks garfie, I appreciate that, I see a lot of ladies with charts and if I'm not successful this cycle I'd really like to give it a go xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck tulip whenever you test, it all looks promising xxxx


----------



## baby D

Tulip -- I really think you would get a BFP now if you are pregnant as you have 18 days of high temps! When are holding off to? How exciting!


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Aw hun - I do wish you would test:winkwink: what a lovely dream:flower: When I was pregnant one of my dreams was about fish and I said sorry I cant eat this as I'm pregnant - at that point I didn't know - your sub conscious is trying to tell you something:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

oh really well I saw two alive big fishes who jumped from river and came into my fishing net 2 weeks before.... :haha:


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 said:


> Good luck tulip whenever you test, it all looks promising xxxx

thanks alot hun..:hugs: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

baby D said:


> Tulip -- I really think you would get a BFP now if you are pregnant as you have 18 days of high temps! When are holding off to? How exciting!

hun I hope so that I get BFP by now....but I am really scared to take HPT :haha: ....I pray that we all get our BFP's for which we have been waiting for so long time...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

When I'd had my weird fishy dream someone from America on another thread said they believe that indicates pregnancy - haven't heard it in the UK though.

:happydance::happydance: Tulip everything is looking good for you hun fingers crossed for when you test:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> When I'd had my weird fishy dream someone from America on another thread said they believe that indicates pregnancy - haven't heard it in the UK though.
> 
> :happydance::happydance: Tulip everything is looking good for you hun fingers crossed for when you test:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thanks alot hun :hugs: oh yeah someone told me that when you see fish in dream so that means boy :haha: ...


----------



## garfie

Oasis - it's not to late this cycle - use it as a practice :winkwink: go on give us something to stalk:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies! Well I would of tested this morning but my oh was in that much of a rush to get out of the house I didn't get chance too!! Flippin men :growlmad: I'm feeling a bit better this morning :thumbup: still a tiny bit sick but a lot better than yesterday my sleep has done me loads of good :sleep: I need too have a serious catch up on these posts! I did test when I got back home but my pee was diluted I'm starting to think that these lines are just bad tests :shrug: I can see something on it but the picture isn't too great :thumbup: xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1354972314837.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Oasis717

I'm glad you're feeling a little better Midgey, we've been out Xmas shopping all day, exhausted! I can still see something on.your test hunni xxxxxxxxxxxx

Garfie I need to get a proper thermometer don't I? Xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Aww garfie... i aint tested yet!

I still feel as though i have a cold... runny nose now but its still stuffy :( throats ragging

Feel bloated,and ive been peeing ALOT!... my bits feel abit heavy!,wonder if thats due to needing to wee LOL... I wiped again b4 and there was another pink blob.... Grrr 

all this why being in manchester walkiing around the xmas market.. eeekkkk !!!!

Hope every1s ok ! xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Deb I've been ill 6 weeks now! Started as cold turned into throat infection then sinus infection and chest infection! I don't think I've been so ill for so long in my life! Xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Awww Oasis :hugs:

Im hoping this early bleed was implantation,its deffo not period !... Im usually late & heavy !!!

After having headaches... i got this... now i dont understand why i feel so poorly.. its not a 'cold'... i just feel very run down!... My neck & throat is really hurting me :(
Bottom of back now too :(

No bad pains though....

hope your ok :) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I feel your pain hun, I've got something called fibromyalgia as well which causes a lot of pain and that's quite bad at the mo, I've def felt beta! Hoping for you it was implantation bleeding, fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## baby D

Evening all xx Busy day here -- Christmas shopping! Lots of things ticked off the list though! 

So I have boobs! The are there! And my nipples are stingy ---- could they be pregnant boobs???

Midgey I see a second line on your test! Have you tested again today?


----------



## Oasis717

Me too with the Xmas shopping baby d and we're almost done now, you most def could have pregnancy boobs, I hope so!! Xxxxx


----------



## Swanny

I thought AF had arrived today, had cramping on and off past 2 days and then felt really wet down there. Turned out to be just a lot of creamy cm. 

x


----------



## baby D

Swanny said:


> I thought AF had arrived today, had cramping on and off past 2 days and then felt really wet down there. Turned out to be just a lot of creamy cm.
> 
> x

I've had exactly that! Was so wet earlier I thought AF was making an early appearance -- went to the loo and had lots of milky CM and some thick looking ewcm :happydance:


----------



## Debbzie

Aww,Its awful!

Well,I've now nicked my sisters thermometer !!!,ha!
So I'd like help on keeping track of my temp please... At 8.51pm it was 38.6'c ??? 

I look drained !!! Alls I've done is gone Xmas market !!!! 
And I defo feel on fire,boobs ain't that bad ATM,just sometimes aches under right arm OR have a mad 'shooting pain' in them hahaha

Nothing when I wipe now tho,hopefully pink watery stuff has gone ehh???? 

Xxxx


----------



## baby D

Really upset ----

When my little Millie was a baby (only baby in OHs family) OHs family always wanted to see her and when his extended family came down they begged us to bring her round (to his mums) so they could see her too. Every time......then their daughter (OHs sister) had a baby. It has all changed. They never ask to see her. We have just found out that his extended family are down for the 2nd time in 4 months. Ad fir the second time, they have asked to see hs sister and her baby but not a mention of mine we are not invited 

There reason --- they have a gift for baby Ellie and wouldnt want Millie to have to watch her opening it wondering why she doesnt have a present too 

Don't get me wrong, my 3 year old is hectic. She isnt a cuddly babay anymore. She is loud, she is a whirlwind -- she is 3! But most of all, she is adorable!

I am so hurt -- this time I have actually cried I don't get it. And wort of all, OH doesnt seem to see why this is an issue...


----------



## Debbzie

:hugs:
I don't think men get much hunni... Let them do it... And when they wanna see her,say your too busy,they'll have to either come to you or not see her!!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## baby D

Debbzie said:


> :hugs:
> I don't think men get much hunni... Let them do it... And when they wanna see her,say your too busy,they'll have to either come to you or not see her!!!!
> 
> Xxxxx

but why would they want to show off one grandaughter and leave off the other :cry: They always wanted to see her when she was a baby...


----------



## baby D

one thing tho --- I have just realsed I have been crying my eyes out for ageeees -- I never get emotional over them. Angry at times - yes. Not sad/tearful/emotional.............could this be a sign..........


----------



## midgey123

BabyD- that's terrible hun I would feel the same :hugs: :hugs: but been emotional is a very very good sign :happydance: not trying to be excited about you been upset :happydance: I started crying because I couldn't stop pooping yesterday my oh thought I'd gone mad :blush: 

Debbzie- you need too TEST :haha: 

Tulip- you need too TEST :haha: 

Oasis- hope your ok hun :hugs: I've been doing a lot of wrapping today :haha: I'm so terrible at it everything looks like a cracker!!! Xxxxxxx

I think I'm going to test again in the next hour :blush: feeling really out at the mo but it's worth a try :shrug: I will add a pic :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol so everyone is getting a cracker for Xmas then Midgey, that made me laugh, tbh I've been so emotional this past week if I hadn't had AF I'd be thinking I was pregnant, god knows what's going on with my hormones!! Glad you're feeling better hunni xxxxxxxxxx

Baby d I'm so sorry for you, I think that's absolutely awful I really do xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I chuck the wrapping at the present then scrunch the sides!!! Christmas cracker honestly my oh has re wrapped near enough all of the presents I've wrapped :dohh: he takes wrapping far too seriously lol it only gets ripped open! :haha: trays my excuse anyway :winkwink: I do get very emotional if I'm pregnant but a few days before af I get a bit tearful so I don't know :shrug: I dont know about my test it doesn't seem to be getting any darker :shrug: in fact it seems lighter starting too think I've got a bad batch of frer tests!!! :cry: xxxxxxx sorry about the bad pics btw they really are terrible I didn't have any natural light so I had to use my phone light :dohh: xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1355010672026.jpg
File size: 238.6 KB
Views: 10









PicsArt_1355011915517.jpg
File size: 247.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Swanny

baby D said:


> Swanny said:
> 
> 
> I thought AF had arrived today, had cramping on and off past 2 days and then felt really wet down there. Turned out to be just a lot of creamy cm.
> 
> x
> 
> I've had exactly that! Was so wet earlier I thought AF was making an early appearance -- went to the loo and had lots of milky CM and some thick looking ewcm :happydance:Click to expand...

Yep, sounds just like mine. Gone back to being just creamy and what I'd call a normal amount since then but I totally thought AF had arrived. I didn't even have any pads or anything in my bag so I really panicked lol. If AF hasn't arrived by Wednesday then I'm going to test.

x


----------



## Debbzie

I know midgey... Temps 35.2'c this morning,very snotty today,ribs are abit sore under my right boob! :( 

And OMG,you should see the state of how I look,FGS... Terrible is an UNDERSTATEMENT ! 

o.h said I look 'beautiful' !... He's obviously trying to cheer me up,right?????? 

LOL... xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

sorry i have been mia but have been so ill i havent left my bed. kaelyn had the bug thursday/friday i came down with it saturday and dione and jack came down with it last night. the whole time too i have bad tonsilitis and my throat is really sore so being sick was like bringing up razor blades tmi i know. i still cant eat as my throat is so sore. still no af and bfn. my chart doesnt mean a lot coz i have been burning up this last 2 days so the temp change is from that xx

all your symptoms sound so promising i cant wait to see all thoses bfp's xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

baby d that situation would really get to me too. millie is too good for them hun thats the truth xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

God gumpy that sounds awful. You've all been so ill!! Thinking of you Xxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

So am definately out ladies --- AF arrived this morning. At least I think it is AF. It is bright red and a flow not spotting so it must be. Light at the moment though. BUT very early -- not due for another 4 days or so. AF is NEVER early -- sometimes late. Generally 28 - 34 days but this is cycle day 22 or something :shrug: 

Guess it's better have her come early rather than late as that would be torture :nope:

Still feeling emotional, still have sore boobs and really knackered. And now just plain fed up :dohh:

Should reset my ticker to cycle day 1 I guess :nope:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

oh no hunnie im sorry to hear that xxx

oasis yeah my other daughter chloe was too scared to come home just encase she caught something she been at her friends all weekend xxx off to the doc tomorrow for antibiotics i think xxx


----------



## tulip11

hi ....how is everyone doing there ? any good news ? my temperature today dropped slightly...


----------



## Gumpyttc5

tulip your chart looks awesome xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry baby d xxxxx gumpy I hope you all feel beta really soon, my AF has been like it used to be this month 4 days on then spotting only slightly but was much heavier at the beginning than normal, last AF which was first after mc lasted 10 days altogether xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i really hope its a sign your body is getting back to normal for u oasis xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you. Me too hunni, I only ever had 4 day AF before and usually 27/28 day cycles, spotting before 2 days and after about 3 days. Gunna do hpt prob tues and really hoping for a neg cause will be 11 weeks post mc then xxxx


----------



## Libibob

Hey ladies 
I have apparently definitely got my BFP today!!! According to mum, sister in law, and someone on here (1 BFP last Sunday, negatives everyday after that, today did two tests at once, definite lines on both)

Xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

still feeling rubbish today my tonsils are that swollen they are making me feel sick now :( still no af but cramping a lot so maybe she is on her way xxx

this thread should of been called confused.com coz none of us have had straightforward cycles xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

congrats libibob xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Well ladies.... Like clock work... Af arrived a fee mins ago. Seems so light this time but I'm sure it will get heavier as the day goes on. 
Thank you for all of your support and encouragement!!! 
I'll be keeping up with this thread for the rest of your BFP!

Xo


----------



## Gumpyttc5

awww stephy im so sorry to here that hun good luck for your next cycle xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

baby D said:


> So am definately out ladies --- AF arrived this morning. At least I think it is AF. It is bright red and a flow not spotting so it must be. Light at the moment though. BUT very early -- not due for another 4 days or so. AF is NEVER early -- sometimes late. Generally 28 - 34 days but this is cycle day 22 or something :shrug:
> 
> Guess it's better have her come early rather than late as that would be torture :nope:
> 
> Still feeling emotional, still have sore boobs and really knackered. And now just plain fed up :dohh:
> 
> Should reset my ticker to cycle day 1 I guess :nope:

Baby D... im normally late,by 7-10days!,Im usually very crampy too... So this month... im 11days early.. i thought it was AF because it was *RED* but then it turned into *BROWN SMEARS* and then nothing... and then *PINK* when i wiped ! :wacko:

I was sure im loosing my mind,BUT now.... Ive caught some sort of cold,my whole body achey & my lower backs abit sore,and my ribs under my boob!..

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpy- sorry that your ill hun big :hugs: hope you feel better soon :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxx

BabyD stephyb- sorry af got you :hugs: new year bfp's coming your way :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxx
Oasis- hope your ok hun :hugs: how are you feeling? Xxxxxx

Lillibob- congratulations :flower: h&h 9 months!!! Xxxxxx

Debbzie- have you tested yet hun? Excited about the result!!!!! :happydance: xxxxxx

Tulip- you need to TEST so excited for you hun :hugs: xxxxxx

Bfn this morning for me so I guess I'm out :shrug: must have been some bad tests that I had! I really thought it was it this month :cry: ahhh well I guess I'll have to wait it out until af arrives!! I'm sure she will be here soon on to the next cycle I was going for a laprascopy in January but me and oh have decided we are both going for a full fertility assessment at least I will know what's up I guess :shrug: love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Midgey I am so so sorry, I thought this was it for you, for loads of us tbh, gumpys right we've had some tricks played by our cycles this month that's for sure, I'm ok hun, weve all gotta be positive for new year babies!!! Xxxxxxxx
Sorry stephy, onto the next cycle hun for us all xxxxxxxx
Congrats libibob on your bfp xxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Fingers crossed for new year for everyone...

No midgey not yet... Im going too though as soon as im 'late'...

On a happy note though i put a bet on the footy for 3-2 united... and it come in ;)
That shall do me :D 

xxxx


----------



## Ibdibdabdoo

Am I too late to join? I'm 1dpo today and testing around the 22nd. (Going to try my best not to test early this month!


----------



## Oasis717

Hiya ibdibdabdoo, good luck for the 22nd, that would make a wonderful Xmas present!! Xxx


----------



## baby D

Ibdibdabdoo said:


> Am I too late to join? I'm 1dpo today and testing around the 22nd. (Going to try my best not to test early this month!

Not too late at all :flower: When is AF due??

Midgey -- we will wait out the new year together :hugs:

My AF has gone brown at the mo -- like was proper red this morning, then brown smear on pad and now pinky/brown when I wipe --- what the heck :shrug:


----------



## Ibdibdabdoo

baby D said:


> Ibdibdabdoo said:
> 
> 
> Am I too late to join? I'm 1dpo today and testing around the 22nd. (Going to try my best not to test early this month!
> 
> Not too late at all :flower: when is AF due?Click to expand...

AF is due in the 22nd I think but it is my lo's birthday that weekend so ill be pretty tempted to poas before then! I'm hoping that this is a lucky thread! Hi everyone! :flower:


----------



## baby D

What a lovely present -- a lil brother or sister!


----------



## Debbzie

baby D said:


> Ibdibdabdoo said:
> 
> 
> Am I too late to join? I'm 1dpo today and testing around the 22nd. (Going to try my best not to test early this month!
> 
> Not too late at all :flower: When is AF due??
> 
> Midgey -- we will wait out the new year together :hugs:
> 
> My AF has gone brown at the mo -- like was proper red this morning, then brown smear on pad and now pinky/brown when I wipe --- what the heck :shrug:Click to expand...

See,my bleeding was red at first... then i had smears of brown!... then abit of red spots... and then pink when i wiped :) xx


----------



## midgey123

BabyD- we can all be cycle buddies again :happydance: I guess that's a good thing!!! :hugs: could your bleeding be implantation? Since it's early and very light? I hope so :happydance: xxxxxxxxx

Ibdibdabdoo- it's not too late hun welcome :hugs: good luck!! That would be a lovely present for your lo :hugs: xxx

Oasis- just waiting for af now :shrug: my cp is high which isn't normal for me but I'm sure she is going to make an appearance in the next 2 days my ovulation day this month is the 26th which is my anniversary :happydance: so hopefully that's a good sign!!! I'll join you ladies and have my late new years baby :winkwink: xxxxxxxxx

Debbzie- fingers crossed hun hopefully this is it for you :happydance: when are you late? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> BabyD- we can all be cycle buddies again :happydance: I guess that's a good thing!!! :hugs: could your bleeding be implantation? Since it's early and very light? I hope so :happydance: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Ibdibdabdoo- it's not too late hun welcome :hugs: good luck!! That would be a lovely present for your lo :hugs: xxx
> 
> Oasis- just waiting for af now :shrug: my cp is high which isn't normal for me but I'm sure she is going to make an appearance in the next 2 days my ovulation day this month is the 26th which is my anniversary :happydance: so hopefully that's a good sign!!! I'll join you ladies and have my late new years baby :winkwink: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Debbzie- fingers crossed hun hopefully this is it for you :happydance: when are you late? Xxxxxxxxx

I did wonder but it was bright red and a little clotty (sorry TMI) which I really don't think would happen with implantation?? It was only the once -- I fet it happen if that makes sense and thought 'oh more cm' went to the toilet and wiped and it was bright red with two clots --- wiped a few more times -- again red but no clots. Put on a pad and though thats it then. AF here. But now 9 hours later, all that is on the pad is a smear of dark brown blood --- slightly pinky/brown when I wipe...:hugs:


----------



## midgey123

baby D said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> BabyD- we can all be cycle buddies again :happydance: I guess that's a good thing!!! :hugs: could your bleeding be implantation? Since it's early and very light? I hope so :happydance: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Ibdibdabdoo- it's not too late hun welcome :hugs: good luck!! That would be a lovely present for your lo :hugs: xxx
> 
> Oasis- just waiting for af now :shrug: my cp is high which isn't normal for me but I'm sure she is going to make an appearance in the next 2 days my ovulation day this month is the 26th which is my anniversary :happydance: so hopefully that's a good sign!!! I'll join you ladies and have my late new years baby :winkwink: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Debbzie- fingers crossed hun hopefully this is it for you :happydance: when are you late? Xxxxxxxxx
> 
> I did wonder but it was bright red and a little clotty (sorry TMI) which I really don't think would happen with implantation?? It was only the once -- I fet it happen if that makes sense and thought 'oh more cm' went to the toilet and wiped and it was bright red with two clots --- wiped a few more times -- again red but no clots. Put on a pad and though thats it then. AF here. But now 9 hours later, all that is on the pad is a smear of dark brown blood --- slightly pinky/brown when I wipe...:hugs:Click to expand...

Hmmm it is strange for your af to come so early is that unusual for you? My sister had a completely normal 'period' with her ds she tested out of curiosity because she felt pregnant and bfp!! I had a bleed with my dd I wouldn't say it was a normal 'period' like bleed though it was very strange but I assumed it was my period I found out 4 weeks later I was 8 weeks pg :happydance: if it isn't a normal bleed for you it could be implantation :happydance: have you tried testing to be sure? :hugs: I hope it is hun fingers crossed!!! :hugs:


----------



## baby D

No -- it is normal for to be late but never early. Actually I can recall it happening once before! Will see how it goes tomorrow and test if seems unusual...


----------



## Oasis717

Hope AF comes soon Midgey, at least then you know where you are, I'm due to ovulate on the 18th I think,my due date if I got pregnant this cycle would be 10 Sep which is the date when I met my husband so that would be lovely, I'm hoping everything is back to normal with me now, I just have the hpt to do tues to check for a neg. Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Midgey,... I'm due for AF on 12th... Soo,I'm not testing till after then :) xxx 

P.s: I'm hoping too !!!!! :D xxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> Hope AF comes soon Midgey, at least then you know where you are, I'm due to ovulate on the 18th I think,my due date if I got pregnant this cycle would be 10 Sep which is the date when I met my husband so that would be lovely, I'm hoping everything is back to normal with me now, I just have the hpt to do tues to check for a neg. Xxxxxxxxxx

Wow that would be amazing :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks baby d, I can but hope:) it would be wonderful xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

baby d u def not out yet then hun xxxxx

u ladies all deserve your bfps so much xxxx


----------



## baby D

Gumpyttc5 said:


> baby d u def not out yet then hun xxxxx
> 
> u ladies all deserve your bfps so much xxxx

Pretty dry now :blush: Only there when I wipe :blush:


----------



## Debbzie

We all deserve them gumpy ;) 

I dunno if I'm looking into my symptoms too much,but i swear I have pressure on my bits that's making me wanna wee,and eventually got thee energy to get in the bath just... And I have the dark circles around my nipples(tmi) SORRY !!! I dunno wether to get a test tomorrow !!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up !!! 

Xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

debz u know u wanna test hunnie xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hahaha ... I'm going to buy 2tests tomorrow,not gonna get too excited yet tho xxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Debbzie said:


> Hahaha ... I'm going to buy 2tests tomorrow,not gonna get too excited yet tho xxxxxx

Deffo test! Has your bleeding stopped now hun


----------



## baby D

TMI...........

So was just about to go to bed and bent down to kiss OH and he grabbed my boob -- not hard --- and it hurt! It really hurt! He then commented that they feel harder ----- at which point I mentioned that they are hurting so he though he'd give the other a squeeze for good measure ---- and yes, that one hurt too --- and he said it feels different too :shrug:

Could thuis just be caused by extra hornmones/AF arriving early -- linked?

BUt my boobs are THERE :thumbup:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Got caught up with everybody!!

Babyd - Still crossing my fingers for you, hopefully this isnt AF!

Stephy - So sorry <3. Heres to a new years BFP!!

Midgey - Don't stop believing! <3

Grumpy - So sorry you were stuck up in bed sick, hopefully everybody is feeling better soon!

To anybody that I missed - Sorry! Hope you all are doing well too. If I don't get my BFP this month I'm going to stop symptom spotting.. makes me more nervous. But since i'm doing it this month.. here we go!

I'm 10 DPO and Currently :

Have tata's the size of texas.. at least they weigh as much as texas.
Cramping.. Lots of dull cramping over the past week.
Awkard and inconsitant bowel movements
1 dark nipple. just one.
Emotional mood swings from hell.
I feel cold.. all the time. Like I need to be wrapped up in a blanket.
Vivid dreams! Very very very vivid dreams.
Heartburn on and off (with 1st DD and miscarriage I had massive heartburn.. so I'd like to have a little more)
Twinges of pain
Gas
Dizzy spells
very light nausea, very light fatigue
milky white CM

Thoughts? I could just be crazy. Also - I've decided to keep a CM journal for next cycle if we aren't expecting right now.. which I hope we are. I cried when we saw christmas lights for goodness sake. 

Much love to all! Welcome all new ladies!


----------



## Oasis717

Hmmm baby d it could be! I know some months my boobs hurt a lot more than others, strange! Hope you're ok. I'm off to bed now, gumpy I hope you and yours are ok and feeling beta in the morning, Midgey you've been quiet hunni I hope your all right, talk to you in the morning, thinking of you, night debs, garfie, luv to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

BabyD- Oooo big boobies is a good sign hun :winkwink: have you stopped bleeding now yayyyy getting excited for your test :happydance:

Evelynsmom- yayyyy hun your symptoms sound great :hugs: good luck!!!!! When are you testing? Tata's the size of Texas :haha: ahhh that killed me :haha: tbh hun I just know af is on her horrible little way flying in with her Christmas hat :growlmad: she does make me mad 

Oasis- sorry I haven't been on here much hun I had to get some serious work done!! :cry: I hate sitting at the computer for ages it gives me a headache even when I'm wearing my glasses :dohh: so I've got a mega headache and I'm having a rest now :happydance: might go to sleep and finish tomorrow night :thumbup: I will be testing again in the morning I need to use my last test it will be a bfn but ahhh well on to next month new year bfp's here we come :happydance: :happydance: xxxxxx

Good luck for the testers in the morning :happydance: loads of :dust: and love xxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## Debbzie

baby D said:


> Debbzie said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha ... I'm going to buy 2tests tomorrow,not gonna get too excited yet tho xxxxxx
> 
> Deffo test! Has your bleeding stopped now hunClick to expand...


Yeah... This deffo wasn't AF!,I'm full of a cold now & completely shattered,can't sleep xx


----------



## Debbzie

Night oasis xxx

You feeling better midgey???... I can't sleep! Last time I looked at clock it was 11.38pm.... Woke up by cats at 2am. 

Now I can't sleep... OH is hating me right now because I'm blowing or wiping my nose every 5mins! I'm hungry but can't eat prop cause of sore throat and I can't taste ewt!!!!

Kill me now :( xxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Just broke down and tested.. I think I see a faint line!! I don't know, this is why I swore I wouldn't test until AF didn't show up. Losing my mind!


:huh:


----------



## Swanny

Hiya,

Think I'm about 11 DPO now. 35 days since my m/c and still no AF.

I haven't got any tests and I know I would have caved this morning if I had them in lol. I have to test before Friday if AF doesn't show cause I am going on xmas night out. But ideally I want to hold out till at least Wednesday.


----------



## Debbzie

Awhhh swanny,ive just bought tests!... Testing now,all though its not the 1st urine of the day!... and i aint missed my period as of yet!..
BUT i think ive had IB.... Maybe its AF!???
xx


----------



## Swanny

I have got BFP's before about 12 DPO and it's not been FMU. Just don't get too upset if it's BFN cause urine concentration may not be strong enough yet.

I have sometimes had stronger BFP's with afternoon urine that I have FMU.

x


----------



## Swanny

I've got nipple burn, occasional cramps, UTI type feeling and occasional nausea feeling but there has been a bug going round so not sure if it's just in my head or if I've had a bit of that lol.

x


----------



## Oasis717

Swanny I always got stronger positives with afternoon urine and barely there positives with fmu! Good luck for when you test xxxxxx

Deb hope you're better today, I'm feelin a lot beta at last but it's taken.ages, good luck testing!! Xxxx

Midgey don't be sorry was just worried about you hun cause you've been so poorly, I know what you mean about the headaches, I can't be on too long either that's why I just pop on and off:) my AF has just about stopped so I might do that hpt today. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

There's so many bugs about at mo Swanny, it's hard not know whether symptoms are from them or pregnancy, sounds positive though, can't wait for your test xxx


----------



## Debbzie

I still feel ill,not really slept!.. Gutted :(
I got a faint BFN ! :( Line wasnt as *blue* as the other... my neg line was very *faint blue* ill upload a pic soon !.... Maybe i should wait till after ive 'missed' my period and then test ina morning ! :) xxx
Glad your better oasis!...

Ahhh swanny,my AF visits whenever she wants !.. BUT im always LATE!... and i was 11days early this time n the bleed wasnt my usual one ! :)
No cramps or anything xx


----------



## Swanny

I'm so tempted to go and buy tests at lunchtime. I put high heels on today to try and stop myself from walking into town on my lunch hahahaha. 

Just with if AF was coming that it would hurry up so I can get back on track.


----------



## Debbzie

Well,I took a test because i had tha bleeding.. im now wondering if maybe i just O'd earlier??? This is madness... and annoys me!.

Ill test on thur.... i shall be 'late' for AF then !!!!
x


----------



## FoxRacingMama

Mind if I Jump in ladies? I'm new here but after TTC since August, I am hoping to surprise DH with a BFP Christmas morning!! I am pretty sure I am 7dpo and will be testing at 10dpo then 12dpo then every 2 days until
I get my BFP or AF lol


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks deb, I know how frustrating it is to not know!! Hopefully you and swanny will get answers soonxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

hi I think so I am going to be out this month because my temperatures drops down :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

tulip11 said:


> hi I think so I am going to be out this month because my temperatures drops down :(

I dont know you might not be! your late from your chart and I know I remember from temping before that I stopped CD33 after a BFP, I think because Temps can go up and down for other reasons and it was advised not to keep temping if you were preganant as it could cause unnecessary worry!! when are you going to test :flower:


----------



## tulip11

CelticNiamh said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi I think so I am going to be out this month because my temperatures drops down :(
> 
> I dont know you might not be! your late from your chart and I know I remember from temping before that I stopped CD33 after a BFP, I think because Temps can go up and down for other reasons and it was advised not to keep temping if you were preganant as it could cause unnecessary worry!! when are you going to test :flower:Click to expand...

well hun may be in few days actually I am really scared of getting further BFN's as I got BFN's on 10 and 15 dpo


----------



## CelticNiamh

tulip11 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi I think so I am going to be out this month because my temperatures drops down :(
> 
> I dont know you might not be! your late from your chart and I know I remember from temping before that I stopped CD33 after a BFP, I think because Temps can go up and down for other reasons and it was advised not to keep temping if you were preganant as it could cause unnecessary worry!! when are you going to test :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> well hun may be in few days actually I am really scared of getting further BFN's as I got BFN's on 10 and 15 dpoClick to expand...

FX she stays away and you get a BFP FX


----------



## Gumpyttc5

morning girls we are all feeling a little bit better today but are all home to make sure xx 

still bfn and no af. 

tulip although its a drop its still above the coverline and thats a good thing. xxx

baby d and debz i hope af stays away for u too xxx

oasis thankyou for thinking of us xxxx i hope this is your month too xxxx

midgey i hope u r feeling better now xxx u r not out yet!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

fox racing mama i hope u get your bfp xx and welcome xxx

evelynsmom good look with your next test hun xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi foxracingmama, good luck for when you test, that would make a wonderful Xmas present. Xxxxx
Tulip its not ever yet hun, wishing you loads luck xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

swanny fingers crossed for your bfp xxx

wow if everybody testing this week gets bfps we will be in double figures xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Morning gumpy, I have my youngest at home today too, he's very run down with all these things he's had and now has a horrible ulcer on the end of his tongue bless him xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

awww love him i hope he feels better soon xxx :hugs:

i swear the closer christmas gets the more the kids get ill. its the same every year.:shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hun, I know! He was fine til pre school in Sep and he's been ill prob since early Oct, hopefully it'll all be out our systems for Xmas though. Xxxxxx


----------



## Swanny

Well as I expected I dashed into town for some superdrug tests on my lunch.

BFN of course :( whiter than white! 

Boooooooooooooooo


----------



## Oasis717

It's still early for superdrug tests to pick up a bfp swanny I think, what sensitivity are they? Xxxxx


----------



## Swanny

They are same as FRER I have had BFP's from them from 12dpo before they always pick up the same as FRER for me but I don't know how many dpo I am could be 11 or could only be about 8 I'm not sure.


----------



## Oasis717

Ah I see, well hopefully it's just too early and you aren't 11dpo, try again in a couple days, fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Good morning ladies - OK here's what happened yesterday...
14dpo went to the bathroom and saw some blood (about 4 drops) in some snotty looking stuff...very small amount...a little pinkish when I wiped, so assumed it was AF and stuck in a tampon - had a little cry and went about my day...
All day I kept changing that tampon - to find nothing on it at all...
This morning still nothing...
Assuming this wasn't AF...but still very confused :shrug:
Anyone had this before....
I have not tested - I am too scared!!


----------



## Swanny

I have sometimes had a little bit of spotting a few days before AF has been due. I always told myself it could be implantation bleeding but it never was :( 

I didn't get any spotting on the months I was pregnant, never had implantation bleeding.

But everyone is different. Do you have any tests? 

You are not out until AF arrives in full force, hang on in there 

xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

everyone seems to have the same sorts of bleeding this month girls i sooo hope its a good thing for all of u xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

swanny u def not out yet xxx

i would try and leave it the 4 days to make sure u r def 12dpo then test. hopefully its just to early xx


----------



## Debbzie

tulip ive charted since 8th dec... 
i have no idea what im doing or how to do it LOL... goes like this...

8th dec,8.50pm (38.6'c)

9th Dec,9.31am (35.2'c)
2.13pm (34.5'c)
4.06pm (36.0'c)
6.37pm (35.5'c)

10th Dec,7.56am (36.0'c)
2.41pm (36.5'c)

NOW i have no idea how to chart or anything.. im just writing the times down and temp!... Ha!,Im sooo sad :(

Hope every1s feeling a tad better today,as i feel utterly like (excuse the language) SHITE !!!!

xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry I was MIA yesterday - we had the family party and remember I told you hubby cousin mrs was going to be there (shes due in April) well she said OMG I'm just so huuuuuuuugggggggge - Really? I was like that when I was twelve weeks pregnant with my youngest:haha: Anyway I managed to get through the party but I have to confess I had a few wines so by the time we got home it was pack up time ironing school uniform and settle down to watch x-factor:winkwink:

So what have I missed - seems like you all have baby fever on here :happydance: seriously sorry you are all feeling so crap - both my boys have had bugs and hubby got man flu (so far I've managed to escape):happydance: 

Midgey - Hope you are feeling better hun:flower:

Oasis - How's the grapefruit juice going?:hugs:

Gumpy - Hows your little one hope she's feeling better:happydance:

Swanny - Still not out yet hun :flower:

Stephy - That sounds promising hun - especially if she's not shown her ugly mug:happydance:

Tulip - How are you today? - your temps are still looking good:flower:

AFM - CD6 - Nothing to report :haha: - except busy with my Avon have 13 boxes to sort through:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Debzie - It's best to take your temp at the same time every day.. typically before you even get out from under your blankets in the a.m. :)


----------



## garfie

Debzi - Click on one of our charts at the bottom of our signature - that will take you to Fertility Friend a free place where you can put your temps in every day.

Basal temping hun - has to be done first thing in the morning before you speak, eat or anything else you may do in bed:winkwink:

You have to take your temperature at the same time including weekends otherwise your chart will not be accurate hun - although you can adjust your chart if need be.

Hope this helps:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi garfie yeah she is a lot better today and back to school tomorrow. the only 1 of us that isnt ill is my 14yr old chloe. she is avoiding the house as much as she can lol xx


----------



## garfie

Evelyn - Sorry I missed you out - how are you feeling hun - had to go back and read pages and pages:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

EvelynnsMom said:


> Debzie - It's best to take your temp at the same time every day.. typically before you even get out from under your blankets in the a.m. :)




garfie said:


> Debzi - Click on one of our charts at the bottom of our signature - that will take you to Fertility Friend a free place where you can put your temps in every day.
> 
> Basal temping hun - has to be done first thing in the morning before you speak, eat or anything else you may do in bed:winkwink:
> 
> You have to take your temperature at the same time including weekends otherwise your chart will not be accurate hun - although you can adjust your chart if need be.
> 
> Hope this helps:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

HAHAHA!... Knew i was doing it wrong... Grrr

Thanks Ladies :hugs:

Due for AF to show her ugly head in 2days,... I hope she looses track and cant find her way ! ;) hahahaha

xxxx


----------



## tulip11

Debbzie said:


> tulip ive charted since 8th dec...
> i have no idea what im doing or how to do it LOL... goes like this...
> 
> 8th dec,8.50pm (38.6'c)
> 
> 9th Dec,9.31am (35.2'c)
> 2.13pm (34.5'c)
> 4.06pm (36.0'c)
> 6.37pm (35.5'c)
> 
> 10th Dec,7.56am (36.0'c)
> 2.41pm (36.5'c)
> 
> NOW i have no idea how to chart or anything.. im just writing the times down and temp!... Ha!,Im sooo sad :(
> 
> Hope every1s feeling a tad better today,as i feel utterly like (excuse the language) SHITE !!!!
> 
> xxxxx

hi hun sorry for late reply...well actually this is truly my second month...so first month I took all my temperatures at one fixed time but this time due to irregular sleeping time I couldn't make that fixed so at different timing I am taking it but def after 3-4 hours of sleep...you should go to FF and put your everyday temperature there they ill automatically put your temperatures and gives you chart...massive baby dust to all of you :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Sorry I was MIA yesterday - we had the family party and remember I told you hubby cousin mrs was going to be there (shes due in April) well she said OMG I'm just so huuuuuuuugggggggge - Really? I was like that when I was twelve weeks pregnant with my youngest:haha: Anyway I managed to get through the party but I have to confess I had a few wines so by the time we got home it was pack up time ironing school uniform and settle down to watch x-factor:winkwink:
> 
> So what have I missed - seems like you all have baby fever on here :happydance: seriously sorry you are all feeling so crap - both my boys have had bugs and hubby got man flu (so far I've managed to escape):happydance:
> 
> Midgey - Hope you are feeling better hun:flower:
> 
> Oasis - How's the grapefruit juice going?:hugs:
> 
> Gumpy - Hows your little one hope she's feeling better:happydance:
> 
> Swanny - Still not out yet hun :flower:
> 
> Stephy - That sounds promising hun - especially if she's not shown her ugly mug:happydance:
> 
> Tulip - How are you today? - your temps are still looking good:flower:
> 
> AFM - CD6 - Nothing to report :haha: - except busy with my Avon have 13 boxes to sort through:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

hi hun I am doing great ...how are you doing ? I hope everything would be going v well at your end...yeah still above cover line but not happy with today's temperature drop....21 dpo for me havent tested yet lol :haha: am gonna quite stubborn this time in sense of taking further HPT'S ...well since last night I cant even change position during sleep and when ever I walk my breasts are so painful and feels so heavy ( sorry TMI ) and still having milky lotiony cm ...a night before I was having stretchy translucent cm but now again back to milky cm ...:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Debbzie

im begining to give up!... Wondering if it was AF ! :(

:neutral:


----------



## tulip11

update....on cd 34, 21 dpo now when I wiped so noticed brown lil blood on toilet paper...I was thinking that I am out...so no hope for bfp....:(


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i have just typed out my birth story on a question someone had about shoulder dystocia and now im doubting ttc. me and dh dont have a child together and really want 1 but im kinda scared.
please read and share what u think honestly. i dont know who else to ask.
here is my story:-


----------



## Gumpyttc5

my first born was shoulder dystocia weighing in at 10lb 71/2 and i was petrified when i found out i was pregnant 3 months later and docs all tried to pressure me into a c section. they estimated 2nd baby would be over 11 lb but my gut told me she was nowhere near that big and i was right she was 8lb 3oz and was born 1hr 20mins after labour started. with my 3rd she was 8lb 5 1/2 and another quick and easy birth. then with baby 4 even though i was huge and could barely walk they estimated she would only be about 8lbs again and agreed to a homebirth.as i got closer to the 3rd trimester i just had a feeling i was never gonna get my homebirth. at a routine antinatal at 34 weeks her heart rate had dropped to 80bbm so i was rushed in and told to expect c section. there they diagnosed a 2 to 1 block where heart beats 60 130 130 60 130 130 and said she would be fine but there was no way i would get my homebirth it would be too risky and they booked me for induction at 38 weeks and said she would be about 6lb. they released me from hospital on the friday but i had to go back monday for repeat scan and then every week until the birth. on the monday appointment the heart rate was completely back to normal so they were baffled and said they were still going ahead with the induction as a precaution.

i had a horrible feeling the day of the induction and told the midwife that i had shoulder dystocia with my first but not with 2nd and 3rd. doc came in and told me off for scaring them as they were now panicking and running around like headless chickens preparing just encase. as i was already dilated to 3 (not sure how) they broke my water at 4 30 and straight away i dilated fully and her head was out then they realised she was stuck everyone came rushing in and they were pulling her out but the 1 midwife wouldnt move to let someone else have a go and her heartrate was dropping. another midwife pushed her out the way and within second got my baby out at 5.11. i passed out and woke up at 9pm to be told i had hemoragged but we were both fine and my daughter weighed 10lb 5oz 2 weeks early. the hospital staff told us if we had the homebirth as planned she would of been over 11lb and neither of us would have made it.

someone was watching over us that day. we are ttc number 5 now but im def gonna follow my instincts where


----------



## Gumpyttc5

tulip i hope its not af hunnie xxxx


----------



## tulip11

Gumpyttc5 said:


> tulip i hope its not af hunnie xxxx

I hope so ....but dont you think its too late for spotting ?


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> BabyD- Oooo big boobies is a good sign hun :winkwink: have you stopped bleeding now yayyyy getting excited for your test :happydance:
> 
> Evelynsmom- yayyyy hun your symptoms sound great :hugs: good luck!!!!! When are you testing? Tata's the size of Texas :haha: ahhh that killed me :haha: tbh hun I just know af is on her horrible little way flying in with her Christmas hat :growlmad: she does make me mad
> 
> Oasis- sorry I haven't been on here much hun I had to get some serious work done!! :cry: I hate sitting at the computer for ages it gives me a headache even when I'm wearing my glasses :dohh: so I've got a mega headache and I'm having a rest now :happydance: might go to sleep and finish tomorrow night :thumbup: I will be testing again in the morning I need to use my last test it will be a bfn but ahhh well on to next month new year bfp's here we come :happydance: :happydance: xxxxxx
> 
> Good luck for the testers in the morning :happydance: loads of :dust: and love xxxxxx :kiss:

Well I have stopped bleeding -- I am smudging though :haha: It is brown too and just there when I wipe --- small 'smudge' in my undeawear :blush:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i really dont know hun but im keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

baby d when u testing?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Gumpyttc5 said:


> my first born was shoulder dystocia weighing in at 10lb 71/2 and i was petrified when i found out i was pregnant 3 months later and docs all tried to pressure me into a c section. they estimated 2nd baby would be over 11 lb but my gut told me she was nowhere near that big and i was right she was 8lb 3oz and was born 1hr 20mins after labour started. with my 3rd she was 8lb 5 1/2 and another quick and easy birth. then with baby 4 even though i was huge and could barely walk they estimated she would only be about 8lbs again and agreed to a homebirth.as i got closer to the 3rd trimester i just had a feeling i was never gonna get my homebirth. at a routine antinatal at 34 weeks her heart rate had dropped to 80bbm so i was rushed in and told to expect c section. there they diagnosed a 2 to 1 block where heart beats 60 130 130 60 130 130 and said she would be fine but there was no way i would get my homebirth it would be too risky and they booked me for induction at 38 weeks and said she would be about 6lb. they released me from hospital on the friday but i had to go back monday for repeat scan and then every week until the birth. on the monday appointment the heart rate was completely back to normal so they were baffled and said they were still going ahead with the induction as a precaution.
> 
> i had a horrible feeling the day of the induction and told the midwife that i had shoulder dystocia with my first but not with 2nd and 3rd. doc came in and told me off for scaring them as they were now panicking and running around like headless chickens preparing just encase. as i was already dilated to 3 (not sure how) they broke my water at 4 30 and straight away i dilated fully and her head was out then they realised she was stuck everyone came rushing in and they were pulling her out but the 1 midwife wouldnt move to let someone else have a go and her heartrate was dropping. another midwife pushed her out the way and within second got my baby out at 5.11. i passed out and woke up at 9pm to be told i had hemoragged but we were both fine and my daughter weighed 10lb 5oz 2 weeks early. the hospital staff told us if we had the homebirth as planned she would of been over 11lb and neither of us would have made it.
> 
> someone was watching over us that day. we are ttc number 5 now but im def gonna follow my instincts where

Mum knows best eh!!! 
That was a big baby for 38 weeks!!! I have 5 and hoping to have number 6 FX


----------



## baby D

Grumpy -- will test in a couple of days --- just want to see what happens with this 'period' before I pay out for tests ---- knowing me, the min I use them, AF will arrive x


----------



## Oasis717

Hey girls, took a test today and it was as negative as I think I can expect, I still could see a hint of something I swear, DH said nothing, eldest DD said swears the very very ghost of a line. I'm taking it as a neg anyway I think as its probably as close as I'm gunna get after 11 weeks. Hopefully if I was lucky enough to get pregnant again I'd get a much darker line. I used Asda tests as that's what I've used all along xxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

baby d i know what u mean about testing only for af to show later its happened to me loads of times. i feel like she is laughing at me lol.

goodluck celticniamh xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

oasis onwards and upwards from here hunnie its only a matter of time before u get that bfp xxx


----------



## tulip11

I dont know why FF removed solid line and shows cross hairs on cd 13 when I entered spotting on cd 34 ...isnt this strange ?


----------



## Gumpyttc5

tis strange hun xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Well.... I'm totally confused :wacko:
Because my flu like symptoms seem to be fading pretty quick tonight... Belly still feels bloated,only had one meal today,and boobs... Well I was getting undressed and noticed my nipples seem dark,and around it has swollen with nice blue veins!
My 6yr old hugged me before and told me my belly feels weird,she's constantly loving me! I do seem to have a mad little bump thing going on! 

Trying not to look into this as much,hopefully I'll sleep tonight,have no snotty nose or weird sensations in my tummy xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

tulip11 said:


> I dont know why FF removed solid line and shows cross hairs on cd 13 when I entered spotting on cd 34 ...isnt this strange ?

I would say it is because of the temp dip on 2dpo and 4 dpo may be!!! 

Gumpyttc5 thank you :flower: im testing in the morning I am either 7 days late or 4 days late my cycles have been 26 days the last 5 months compared to my normal 30 day cycle!


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies I will have too have a quick catch up!! This thread does move so so quickly!! :haha: 
Well still no af and bfn :shrug: she's due tomorrow so we will see!! 

I've decided to change my ttc status to ltttc :cry: I had a quick count up next month will be 28months :cry: :cry: this trying is so so hard I honestly never thought I would be long term trying to conceive glad me and oh are having our fertility assessment next month so I know what's wrong ahhh well my moan over :haha: new year bfp here I come!! Keep positive Sarah!! :dohh:


----------



## Debbzie

Aww gumpy... try n not think about it... stress n all that???
:hugs:
You will get your BFP soon :dust:
xxxx


----------



## Swanny

Well I thought AF was coming last night, had a tiny bit of streaking when I wiped and expected to be in full flow this morning but now nothing.

I'm guessing it means AF is on it's way though.

x


----------



## Gumpyttc5

so much for feeling better yesterday i now feel like i have been hit by a bus i feel awful and still cant keep food in (tmi inknow). cant wait for updates of all u testers this morning xxx

still no af here but took a frer and was clearly negative so i decided to play about with it lol. i inverted the pic and u cant see an extra line how strange is that. im starting to think they are faulty.


----------



## simno1

Good Morning ladies, 

My AF is due tomorrow but all day yesterday i felt awful, sore boobs, felt really tired and I didn't want tto drink any champange at my works champange breakfast yesterday morning - everyone kept asking me if I was pregnant because it wasn't like me to turn down free alcohol - I put it down to still feeling hungover at the weekend as I was out celebtrating my 30th birthday! 

One of the girls I work with annouced she was pregnant yesterday and I kept thinking I wonder if I am. On the way home I popped into Boots and bought a double pack of first response, I tested last night and there it was my pink line telling me I'm pregnant - it was very faint so when my husband came home I showed him and he said "there's no way you can be pregnant we only did it a couple of times, maybe the test if broken so use the other one tomorrow morning"! I couldn't sleep at all last night and woke up at 4.50am and tested - I left it on the side of the toilet and went back to bed because I was positive it would come up negative! When I woke this morning there it was a very dark pink line telling me I'm PREGNANT

I'm in absoulte shock because I could have sworn it wouldn't happen in our first month and I drank at the weekend - I didn't get drunk but I did have more than enough. 

Anyway I'm going to sit at my desk in shock for the rest of the day - I'm going to buy another two tests today but different brands just to make sure.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

midgey im sure your bfp is just around the corner its mother natures way of getting u that extra special lo xxxx :hugs:

swanny fingers crossed hun so glad af is awol :thumbup:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

Debbzie said:


> Aww gumpy... try n not think about it... stress n all that???
> :hugs:
> You will get your BFP soon :dust:
> xxxx


thankyou hunnie xxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

huge congrats on your christmas bfp simno1 xxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

CelticNiamh said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> I dont know why FF removed solid line and shows cross hairs on cd 13 when I entered spotting on cd 34 ...isnt this strange ?
> 
> I would say it is because of the temp dip on 2dpo and 4 dpo may be!!!
> 
> Gumpyttc5 thank you :flower: im testing in the morning I am either 7 days late or 4 days late my cycles have been 26 days the last 5 months compared to my normal 30 day cycle!Click to expand...

looking forward to seeing your test result hunnie hope its your bfp and baby number 6 is a cooking xxx:happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

simno1 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> My AF is due tomorrow but all day yesterday i felt awful, sore boobs, felt really tired and I didn't want tto drink any champange at my works champange breakfast yesterday morning - everyone kept asking me if I was pregnant because it wasn't like me to turn down free alcohol - I put it down to still feeling hungover at the weekend as I was out celebtrating my 30th birthday!
> 
> One of the girls I work with annouced she was pregnant yesterday and I kept thinking I wonder if I am. On the way home I popped into Boots and bought a double pack of first response, I tested last night and there it was my pink line telling me I'm pregnant - it was very faint so when my husband came home I showed him and he said "there's no way you can be pregnant we only did it a couple of times, maybe the test if broken so use the other one tomorrow morning"! I couldn't sleep at all last night and woke up at 4.50am and tested - I left it on the side of the toilet and went back to bed because I was positive it would come up negative! When I woke this morning there it was a very dark pink line telling me I'm PREGNANT
> 
> I'm in absoulte shock because I could have sworn it wouldn't happen in our first month and I drank at the weekend - I didn't get drunk but I did have more than enough.
> 
> Anyway I'm going to sit at my desk in shock for the rest of the day - I'm going to buy another two tests today but different brands just to make sure.

congrats!! Im sitting here feeling the same way!! I got a positive this morning :happydance:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

wooohoooo congrats celticniamh!!!!! baby 6 is a cooking xxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Gumpyttc5 said:


> wooohoooo congrats celticniamh!!!!! baby 6 is a cooking xxxxx

Thank you x


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: Congrats Celtic you must be on :cloud9:

How did you break the news to hubby or was he by your side as you tested:happydance:

Did you try anything different this month:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Dunno if u girls can help me... i keep getting a weird pain in my belly tha goes upto my boobs sometimes???
:(
My temp this morning at 7.30 was 35.5'c !


----------



## simno1

CelticNiamh said:


> simno1 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> My AF is due tomorrow but all day yesterday i felt awful, sore boobs, felt really tired and I didn't want tto drink any champange at my works champange breakfast yesterday morning - everyone kept asking me if I was pregnant because it wasn't like me to turn down free alcohol - I put it down to still feeling hungover at the weekend as I was out celebtrating my 30th birthday!
> 
> One of the girls I work with annouced she was pregnant yesterday and I kept thinking I wonder if I am. On the way home I popped into Boots and bought a double pack of first response, I tested last night and there it was my pink line telling me I'm pregnant - it was very faint so when my husband came home I showed him and he said "there's no way you can be pregnant we only did it a couple of times, maybe the test if broken so use the other one tomorrow morning"! I couldn't sleep at all last night and woke up at 4.50am and tested - I left it on the side of the toilet and went back to bed because I was positive it would come up negative! When I woke this morning there it was a very dark pink line telling me I'm PREGNANT
> 
> I'm in absoulte shock because I could have sworn it wouldn't happen in our first month and I drank at the weekend - I didn't get drunk but I did have more than enough.
> 
> Anyway I'm going to sit at my desk in shock for the rest of the day - I'm going to buy another two tests today but different brands just to make sure.
> 
> congrats!! Im sitting here feeling the same way!! I got a positive this morning :happydance:Click to expand...

Ahhh congratulations! X


----------



## garfie

Simno - :happydance::happydance: congrats to you hun:flower:

Debzi - Are you using a regular thermometer or a basal - basal are more accurate I have found. 35.5 seems low almost pre o temps (but as you've just started it takes a while to get into a rhythm and see the pattern). Take a look at my chart hun - I think you can also see older ones and you will see what I mean.

Did you take your temp before getting out of bed this morning? speaking or anything else:winkwink:

This pain is it wind:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## FoxRacingMama

Congrats Simno1!!!! Happy & Healthy 9 Months and Sticky Baby Dust to you :)


----------



## Debbzie

garfie said:


> Simno - :happydance::happydance: congrats to you hun:flower:
> 
> Debzi - Are you using a regular thermometer or a basal - basal are more accurate I have found. 35.5 seems low almost pre o temps (but as you've just started it takes a while to get into a rhythm and see the pattern). Take a look at my chart hun - I think you can also see older ones and you will see what I mean.
> 
> Did you take your temp before getting out of bed this morning? speaking or anything else:winkwink:
> 
> This pain is it wind:blush:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> X


Its a BBT :) Yeah tested before i anything.

Nope,this pain isnt wind.. i dont get wind pain!... i just 'gas' ! :blush:

xxx


----------



## Debbzie

i didnt take it in my mouth though,as my nose is blocked so i cant breathe thru that atm!... maybe thats why its so low????
xx


----------



## Swanny

Congrats simno1 :)

Very happy for you, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Did you have any symtoms, did you think you were pregnant? How many DPO are you?

x


----------



## simno1

Swanny said:


> Congrats simno1 :)
> 
> Very happy for you, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Did you have any symtoms, did you think you were pregnant? How many DPO are you?
> 
> x

Thank you :D

I'm in complete shock - I literally just don't know what to do I'm sitting on my desk picking at my nails because I literally don't believe it's real. 

My period is due tomorrow (still thinking it might come) and I didn't have any symptoms other than tiredness, sore boobs and a few spots but I always get them when AF is due so I didn't think anything of it. Yesterday in work I didn't feel myself so I thought I would buy a test just for peace of mind and I almost fell off the toilet when the second line started to appear. Since Sunday I've been feeling a bit sick when I've cleaned my teeth and all day today I've felt a bit queasy - other than that I feel fine and no different. 

My hubby keeps gloating saying he has super sperm - I don't think he realises it takes two to tango!


----------



## Debbzie

HAHAHAHA Simno!...
Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
x


----------



## CelticNiamh

garfie said:


> :happydance::happydance: Congrats Celtic you must be on :cloud9:
> 
> How did you break the news to hubby or was he by your side as you tested:happydance:
> 
> Did you try anything different this month:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I am, he guessed LOL we just shared a look and we were going to wait on till Thursday to test, but I caved and bought the tesco ones! 

we were ntnp this month we were waiting on till after christmas to go all out, I was scared of trying and getting no were, we were TCC a year the last time I think I OV early this month :flower: but we are both very happy glad it worked out like this!!


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats Simno!!! Wonderful news xxxx
Hope all my other lovely ladies are well this morning, ovulation is getting nearer for me, yay xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

And congrats celticniamh Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

*Congratulations *celticniamh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Debbzie

Ladies,I dont know if you know this one.... BUT
*Pineapple* *core* (Bromelain) is ment to help with implantation!...
1-5dpo... A peice or tablet a day!... 

If i get a :BFN: again... then as soon as i ovulate im going to do this!...


----------



## Oasis717

Debs me garfie and Midgey are drinking grapefruit juice already will be adding pineapple to my shopping list!! Xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Grapefruit??? is that good?? when do u drink that??? i need to make a list hahahahaha xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Yup from end of AF til ovulation cause it helps make it easier for the sperm to get to the egg by making the cm thinner I think if I remember right! I'm drinking a glass with lunch and dinner! Xxx


----------



## midgey123

Congratulations on the new bfp's :happydance: :happydance: yayyyy happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: :hugs:

How are all my other ladies :flower: I need to catch up again!! :haha: 
Well no af just yet but I'm pretty sure she will be here in the next day or so I can feel her :gun: not tested this morning didn't want to see another bfn :dohh: hope everybody is ok :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Debzi - did you take your temp under your armpit? - that won't work hun so disregard todays temp and try again tomorrow in your mouth:winkwink:

Midgey - Hoping she keeps away hun - how are you feeling has your sickness gone:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

grr god damn... LOL... im poo...
thanks oasis.... ill be late if i dont see AF 2morrow xxx


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Debzi - did you take your temp under your armpit? - that won't work hun so disregard todays temp and try again tomorrow in your mouth:winkwink:
> 
> Midgey - Hoping she keeps away hun - how are you feeling has your sickness gone:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I felt a bit sick this morning hun but I'm not too bad :hugs: she still not here :shrug: I'm hoping ashes not going to be late again :growlmad: and mess me about like last month! How are you hun? :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

Hey garfiexx hope you're ok xx 

Midgey hun how are you? Hope you're ok. Can understand why you wouldn't want see a bfn again but we have this cycle:) we can do it this time we have to catch everyone else up lol. The grapefruit juice is a bit sour lol, but all in a good cause!! Xxxx

Do you feel like AF is coming debs? Xxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Hey garfiexx hope you're ok xx
> 
> Midgey hun how are you? Hope you're ok. Can understand why you wouldn't want see a bfn again but we have this cycle:) we can do it this time we have to catch everyone else up lol. The grapefruit juice is a bit sour lol, but all in a good cause!! Xxxx
> 
> Do you feel like AF is coming debs? Xxx

I'm ok hun thanks :hugs: just want af to arrive so I can get on to the next cycle :happydance: are you ok? I'm sure we have got bfp 's coming this cycle! Cycle 28 has got to be the one for me lucky 28 :haha: I can't stand the grapefruit juice but if it helps! I think I'm going to try preseed this month even though I don't think we will get a lot of bding done this cycle I'm hoping preseed will help them get to the eggy :happydance: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Debzi - did you take your temp under your armpit? - that won't work hun so disregard todays temp and try again tomorrow in your mouth:winkwink:
> 
> Midgey - Hoping she keeps away hun - how are you feeling has your sickness gone:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> I felt a bit sick this morning hun but I'm not too bad :hugs: she still not here :shrug: I'm hoping ashes not going to be late again :growlmad: and mess me about like last month! How are you hun? :flower:Click to expand...

I hope Af stays away for you!!

I'm 16dpo and no af


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah I'm ok hunni, just a bit tired, doing so much at mo. Yes I was reading about preseed, I didn't know what it was til I googled it lol, or soft cups! I haven't had any positive opks yet just half as dark but I can usually tell when ovulation is coming although last month I couldn't for the first-time, I still think I didn't ovulate last month, I had no symptoms whatsoever whereas I already do this cycle, here's hoping it's our cycle and everyone else who never made Xmas onto new year bfp's!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Stephy, hope you're ok, have you got any symptoms of AF coming? Xx


----------



## tulip11

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1582505-january-2013-testing-thread.html


----------



## Debbzie

No Oasis.... Belly just very strange !!! Constantly rumbling,I've ate today! 

I'm hoping AF isn't coming at all xxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

garfie said:


> Evelyn - Sorry I missed you out - how are you feeling hun - had to go back and read pages and pages:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

No worries! Just patiently :growlmad: waiting to test again! Symptoms are still there, some more than others. Worried that AF might be coming, not sure! :)


----------



## EvelynnsMom

simno1 said:


> Swanny said:
> 
> 
> Congrats simno1 :)
> 
> Very happy for you, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Did you have any symtoms, did you think you were pregnant? How many DPO are you?
> 
> x
> 
> Thank you :D
> 
> I'm in complete shock - I literally just don't know what to do I'm sitting on my desk picking at my nails because I literally don't believe it's real.
> 
> My period is due tomorrow (still thinking it might come) and I didn't have any symptoms other than tiredness, sore boobs and a few spots but I always get them when AF is due so I didn't think anything of it. Yesterday in work I didn't feel myself so I thought I would buy a test just for peace of mind and I almost fell off the toilet when the second line started to appear. Since Sunday I've been feeling a bit sick when I've cleaned my teeth and all day today I've felt a bit queasy - other than that I feel fine and no different.
> 
> My hubby keeps gloating saying he has super sperm - I don't think he realises it takes two to tango!Click to expand...

Totally understand, my husband thinks that everytime we dtd he gets to have a "victory beer".. like he made the winning goal or something. :dohh:


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Hi Stephy, hope you're ok, have you got any symptoms of AF coming? Xx

No symptoms at all for af. Well maybe - I have sore bb's. I honestly thought it was going to be here Sunday. All I got was about 3 spots and no af. I've tested and its been negative. So I'm just waiting for af to arrive


----------



## Oasis717

Stephy, I'm really hoping if this isn't your cycle then it will be on the next, and for you debs, gotta give it our best shot for new year bfp!! Xxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Stephy, hope you're ok, have you got any symptoms of AF coming? Xx
> 
> No symptoms at all for af. Well maybe - I have sore bb's. I honestly thought it was going to be here Sunday. All I got was about 3 spots and no af. I've tested and its been negative. So I'm just waiting for af to arriveClick to expand...

I really really hope that was just your implant! <3 Still keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi girls xx

tulip sorry af showed hunnie xxxx

stephy, midgey, evelynsmom, good luck there is still time xxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

sorry debz i hope af stays away for u to xxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Gumpyttc5 said:


> hi girls xx
> 
> tulip sorry af showed hunnie xxxx
> 
> stephy, midgey, evelynsmom, good luck there is still time xxxx

Thanks grumpy! I hope you and your family start feeling better real soon! :):thumbup:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

we are a lot better today thanks hun xxx

i felt rough this morning but feel a lot better now. still no afn though and bfn on frer xx


----------



## baby D

Evening ladies --- comgratulations to the new BFPs. Super!

My AF hasn't arrived after all --- I have had nothing at all in more than 24 hours now. So basically was one mini flow of red that went once wiped and then was brown smudges in underwear for a day and now gone.....


----------



## EvelynnsMom

baby D said:


> Evening ladies --- comgratulations to the new BFPs. Super!
> 
> My AF hasn't arrived after all --- I have had nothing at all in more than 24 hours now. So basically was one mini flow of red that went once wiped and then was brown smudges in underwear for a day and now gone.....

Could it be an implant??? :)


----------



## baby D

EvelynnsMom said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies --- comgratulations to the new BFPs. Super!
> 
> My AF hasn't arrived after all --- I have had nothing at all in more than 24 hours now. So basically was one mini flow of red that went once wiped and then was brown smudges in underwear for a day and now gone.....
> 
> Could it be an implant??? :)Click to expand...

I didn't think so at the time as I had that familiar 'flow' feeling and went to toilet to discover bright red blood. Thought it was AF as it had started as a light flow rather then spotting but I wiped and since it has been just brown smudges so now I have no idea :shrug: Didnt think implantation could be red so :shrug:


----------



## Debbzie

I'm hoping my bleeding on the 1st of this month was implantation! Hope AF stays clear 2morrow, or the rest of the week!!!!
Xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Stephy, hope you're ok, have you got any symptoms of AF coming? Xx
> 
> No symptoms at all for af. Well maybe - I have sore bb's. I honestly thought it was going to be here Sunday. All I got was about 3 spots and no af. I've tested and its been negative. So I'm just waiting for af to arriveClick to expand...
> 
> I really really hope that was just your implant! <3 Still keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks!
I'm trying to not think about anything - but it is SO hard!


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies!! :hugs: 
Still no af! And weirdly my cervix has moved that high and back I actually can't reach it :shrug: it's normally low and hard by now so no idea what's going on! :shrug: time will tell I suppose I'm going to test first thing I think testing and getting a bfn will get it out of my mind that there's a chance of a bfp and hopefully it will bring on af so there's no waiting around and I can get on too the next cycle :happydance: which WILL be our cycle ladies :winkwink: 
Getting soooooo excited about all this possible ib bleeding yayyyy it sounds good!!!! 

Xxxxxxxxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Midgey - :happydance::happydance: sounding good hun - can't wait for you to test:flower:

Imagine if the gfj worked first time - oooh so excited for you to test.

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Bayliz33

Good luck! Hope you get ur BFP


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck Midgey wouldn't it be amazing if the grapefruit juice works!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Swanny

Hi Ladies, AF got me today so I'm now on CD1.

Actually pretty ok about it cause although I would rather be pregnant it means that my cycles are getting back on track after my m/c in November and also means I can now let myself go a little over xmas and enjoy the festive season :) and will hopefully concieve a little eggy over the xmas break lol.

x


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry swanny but I feel the same, it's taken til this AF for me to get back to normal so here's hoping!! Just gunna start decorating, I hate painting lol xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Omg omg omg ladies!!!!!!!!!!!! Terrible picture I hope you can see it what do you think???? It's so faint shouldn't it be darker!??!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1355321760429.jpg
File size: 145.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Gumpyttc5

woohooo midgey im so chuffed xxxxxxx

do a frer in the morning hunnie im sure it will be darker xxxxx


wooohooooooo the juice must have worked hunnie and who said being ill was a bad thing lol xxx


----------



## StephyB

I see it!!
YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Midgey!!!

Can't wait to see your FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> woohooo midgey im so chuffed xxxxxxx
> 
> do a frer in the morning hunnie im sure it will be darker xxxxx
> 
> 
> wooohooooooo the juice must have worked hunnie and who said being ill was a bad thing lol xxx

Is it really really there :happydance: :happydance: I'm going to TRY not to get too excited this time!!!! Don't want to be let down again! Definitely going to have to get a frer in the morning :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

its really there xxx


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> I see it!!
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Midgey!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see your FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I thought you were all going to say I was crazy!!!! :happydance: right ok I must keep calm! I've never been so excited about peeing on a stick!!!! :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> I see it!!
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Midgey!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see your FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I thought you were all going to say I was crazy!!!! :happydance: right ok I must keep calm! I've never been so excited about peeing on a stick!!!! :happydance: xxxxxxClick to expand...

I can't wait for your pic tomrrow :happydance:
how many dpo are you?


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> I see it!!
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Midgey!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see your FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I thought you were all going to say I was crazy!!!! :happydance: right ok I must keep calm! I've never been so excited about peeing on a stick!!!! :happydance: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I can't wait for your pic tomrrow :happydance:
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I'm 15dpo :happydance: I found out with my ds at 15dpo and that was only a very faint faint line :happydance: I'm hoping this is real finally :cloud9: xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Gumpyttc5 said:


> its really there xxx

Thank you hun :hugs: :hugs: I'm so nervous!! It feels like af is well on her way I'm praying she stays away!!!! Xxxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> I see it!!
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Midgey!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see your FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I thought you were all going to say I was crazy!!!! :happydance: right ok I must keep calm! I've never been so excited about peeing on a stick!!!! :happydance: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I can't wait for your pic tomrrow :happydance:
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 15dpo :happydance: I found out with my ds at 15dpo and that was only a very faint faint line :happydance: I'm hoping this is real finally :cloud9: xxxxxxClick to expand...

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO that's amazing!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!

I'm 17dpo today and no af....


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> I see it!!
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Midgey!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see your FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I thought you were all going to say I was crazy!!!! :happydance: right ok I must keep calm! I've never been so excited about peeing on a stick!!!! :happydance: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I can't wait for your pic tomrrow :happydance:
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 15dpo :happydance: I found out with my ds at 15dpo and that was only a very faint faint line :happydance: I'm hoping this is real finally :cloud9: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO that's amazing!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm 17dpo today and no af....Click to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs: I'm trying not to get too excited but I could actually wee myself I'm that excited right now :happydance: 
Have you tried testing yet hun? Is your af normally late? :hugs: praying this is it for you hun :hugs:


----------



## StephyB

I tested yesterday morning just to get the tests out of my house!
This is what i got...thought I saw something on the clear blue...but I dont know...and you'd think 17dpo it would be dark line :(
this is only my second cycle off the pill - but last month af came exactly 14 dpo....
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 12









photo 2.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10









photo 3.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 7









photo 4.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> I tested yesterday morning just to get the tests out of my house!
> This is what i got...thought I saw something on the clear blue...but I dont know...and you'd think 17dpo it would be dark line :(
> this is only my second cycle off the pill - but last month af came exactly 14 dpo....

Let me have a tweak hun I'm sure I can see something :winkwink: I've just downloaded them :hugs:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> I tested yesterday morning just to get the tests out of my house!
> This is what i got...thought I saw something on the clear blue...but I dont know...and you'd think 17dpo it would be dark line :(
> this is only my second cycle off the pill - but last month af came exactly 14 dpo....
> 
> Let me have a tweak hun I'm sure I can see something :winkwink: I've just downloaded them :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun! i refuse to test anymore until next week!!


----------



## midgey123

Hun when I took my clear blue test at 11dpo it was completely clear not even a hint of a line nothing even after like 2 hours!! I'm sure I can see something on this test I tweaked as best as I can hope you can see it better now hun :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1355329107460.jpg
File size: 112.2 KB
Views: 12









PicsArt_1355329123399.jpg
File size: 126.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i hope u get yours too stephy xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Hun when I took my clear blue test at 11dpo it was completely clear not even a hint of a line nothing even after like 2 hours!! I'm sure I can see something on this test I tweaked as best as I can hope you can see it better now hun :hugs:

THANKS MIDGEY!!!!!! xxx
:happydance:


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hun when I took my clear blue test at 11dpo it was completely clear not even a hint of a line nothing even after like 2 hours!! I'm sure I can see something on this test I tweaked as best as I can hope you can see it better now hun :hugs:
> 
> THANKS MIDGEY!!!!!! xxx
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Can you see it a bit better now hun :hugs: :happydance: so excited!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hun when I took my clear blue test at 11dpo it was completely clear not even a hint of a line nothing even after like 2 hours!! I'm sure I can see something on this test I tweaked as best as I can hope you can see it better now hun :hugs:
> 
> THANKS MIDGEY!!!!!! xxx
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Can you see it a bit better now hun :hugs: :happydance: so excited!!!!!! XxxClick to expand...

I Can!!!! And I am praying and praying that this is it!!! :happydance:


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hun when I took my clear blue test at 11dpo it was completely clear not even a hint of a line nothing even after like 2 hours!! I'm sure I can see something on this test I tweaked as best as I can hope you can see it better now hun :hugs:
> 
> THANKS MIDGEY!!!!!! xxx
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Can you see it a bit better now hun :hugs: :happydance: so excited!!!!!! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I Can!!!! And I am praying and praying that this is it!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yayyyyyyyyyy :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: when are you testing again?? :happydance:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hun when I took my clear blue test at 11dpo it was completely clear not even a hint of a line nothing even after like 2 hours!! I'm sure I can see something on this test I tweaked as best as I can hope you can see it better now hun :hugs:
> 
> THANKS MIDGEY!!!!!! xxx
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Can you see it a bit better now hun :hugs: :happydance: so excited!!!!!! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I Can!!!! And I am praying and praying that this is it!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yayyyyyyyyyy :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: when are you testing again?? :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm holding out as long as possible as I'm just scared


----------



## StephyB

keep wondering why the line shouldn't be darker?
But maybe I o'd a little later...maybe implanting didn't really happen until this past sunday...maybe maybe maybe!


----------



## erindolphin

So today marks 1 week and 1 day since my first positive hpt. I had blood work ran over a week ago and it was low (5) but they said it doesn't rule out a pregnancy it could just mean I am really early. Monday I had more blood taken but I won't get those results until tomorrow The doctor said I would have them by today but I guess no nurses or doctors are in the office today so I have to wait until tomorrow. 

Every little ache or mild cramping as me paranoid and I know I have to just relax. I am just scared to lose this one too. I am sick of being so scared. I have all the symptoms (sore boobs (stairs have become my enemy), Tired (all day), Peeing (all day/night), constipated (tmi)). 

I just want to know if I should be happy or just prepare for another baby in heaven and start figuring out my next step. blah

ok end rant. Thank you ladies for taking time to listen (well read) while I complain.


----------



## baby D

How exciting Midgey! What's all this about pinnapple juice? What does it do?

My AF hasn't arrived yet either --- other then than that one off a few days back!


----------



## EvelynnsMom

I'm so nervous to test! I need to see a few more BFP's out of this group to re-assure me. So get to it ladies!! ;)

How's everybody doing? 

Stephy, still keeping my fingers crossed for you!
Midgey, deep deep breaths, I don't think your out of the race yet!
Oasis - You're awfully quiet, you okay over there?
Erin, Can't wait to hear the results!!
BabyD, Whats with the pineapple/grapefruit juice trick?

Sorry to anybody I missed! Can't stop peeing, and my boobs are suffocating me.


----------



## baby D

baby D said:


> How exciting Midgey! What's all this about pinnapple juice? What does it do?
> 
> My AF hasn't arrived yet either --- other then than that one off a few days back!




EvelynnsMom said:


> I'm so nervous to test! I need to see a few more BFP's out of this group to re-assure me. So get to it ladies!! ;)
> 
> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Stephy, still keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> Midgey, deep deep breaths, I don't think your out of the race yet!
> Oasis - You're awfully quiet, you okay over there?
> Erin, Can't wait to hear the results!!
> BabyD, Whats with the pineapple/grapefruit juice trick?
> 
> Sorry to anybody I missed! Can't stop peeing, and my boobs are suffocating me.

I don't know hun, that's what I am trying to find out :haha:


----------



## midgey123

BabyD evelynnsmom- I've been drinking grapefruit juice hun :hugs: it thins cm and helps to lose weight! :happydance: it tastes like poop but it does work! :happydance: 
Good luck to both of you when are you testing? :happydance:

Erindolphin- good luck for your test results hun hope everything goes ok :hugs: I'm sure it will! :hugs:


----------



## midgey123

Garfie is the grapefruit juice expert though :winkwink:


----------



## Debbzie

It's meant to help you conceive!

Well,today's the day AF was due.... No sign as of yet,gassy... Bloated! 
I'm going to test in the morning ladies !!! Why I'm going to be 'late'zz
Xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Debbzie said:


> It's meant to help you conceive!
> 
> Well,today's the day AF was due.... No sign as of yet,gassy... Bloated!
> I'm going to test in the morning ladies !!! Why I'm going to be 'late'zz
> Xxxx

Good luck for tomorrow hun :hugs: :hugs: can't wait for all the tests :happydance: :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So went to my obgyn today and did a test and it was bfn :( and now am crampy Af not due until Monday but feels like she on her way


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So went to my obgyn today and did a test and it was bfn :( and now am crampy Af not due until Monday but feels like she on her way :(


----------



## midgey123

Wishin4Babi said:


> So went to my obgyn today and did a test and it was bfn :( and now am crampy Af not due until Monday but feels like she on her way :(

Sorry hun :hugs: hope she stays away keeping my fingers crossed!! :hugs:


----------



## Debbzie

midgey123 said:


> Debbzie said:
> 
> 
> It's meant to help you conceive!
> 
> Well,today's the day AF was due.... No sign as of yet,gassy... Bloated!
> I'm going to test in the morning ladies !!! Why I'm going to be 'late'zz
> Xxxx
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow hun :hugs: :hugs: can't wait for all the tests :happydance: :happydance: xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

i cant wait to see your tests tomorrow ladies xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Omg Midgey I spend the day decorating and look what I miss!!! Hunni you got a line!!!!! So so so so happy for you!!!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Omg Midgey I spend the day decorating and look what I miss!!! Hunni you got a line!!!!! So so so so happy for you!!!! Xxxxxxxxx

Omg :happydance: I'm praying its darker tomorrow!!!!!! I won't be able to get a frer until later in the day because it's my son's birthday :happydance: I will take another asda test I've got 2 left!!! I can't believe everyone can see it :happydance: :happydance: yayyyyyyyyyyyyy how's the decorating going hun? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I read it and I was like yeeeeeeesssssss!! Can't believe it, I'm so happy, praying its darker for you tomorrow, those asda tests never let me down, never had an evap or anything!!! Come on grapefruit juice lol. We decided to just do one wall scarlet ribbon in the end it looks well nice and so much easier but loads mess still, all done now. I can't wait for your test tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

midgey123 said:


> BabyD evelynnsmom- I've been drinking grapefruit juice hun :hugs: it thins cm and helps to lose weight! :happydance: it tastes like poop but it does work! :happydance:
> Good luck to both of you when are you testing? :happydance:
> 
> Erindolphin- good luck for your test results hun hope everything goes ok :hugs: I'm sure it will! :hugs:

Not until Saturday :)


----------



## Gumpyttc5

good luck xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Thank you hun :hugs: I'm praying its darker tomorrow!!!! I'm so doubting it I've been let down so much I'm just praying :cloud9: that sounds so nice hun! I'm so bad at painting :dohh: my oh won't let me paint ever it's like Sarah step AWAY from the paint brush and walk away from the wall :gun: :haha: xxxxxxxx

Evelynnsmom- Saturday!!!! That's ages away!! :haha: you could do a sneaky one tomorrow :winkwink: good luck!!!


----------



## Oasis717

DH does the most of it but I get the cutting in cause I'm so damn good at it lol, steady hand me:) I can imagine how you feel hunni, been there, but it will all be ok, I had a good feeling about you this month, I gotta catch you up now lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Gumpy how you doin hun, you feelin any better, how's the kids? Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

No need to test tomorrow ladies :cry: AF got me about 20 mins ago only when I check my cp but I'm 100% sure she will have made a full appearance by morning :cry: that test must have been a false positive or something. On to the next cycle new year bfp's here we come! :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Midgey hunni I'm so so sorry. I know it will happen for us. New year bfp togetherxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Oh Midgey hunni I'm so so sorry. I know it will happen for us. New year bfp togetherxxxxxxxx

Thanks hun :hugs: :hugs: I've had my cry now and ate some choccies I feel a tiny bit better! I'm definitely ready now for our new year bfp's :hugs: it will be our month hun :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

I'm sorry midgey. 
Looks like I'm out too. Af came. Will be full force tomorrow. I also just had a really good cry :(


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> I'm sorry midgey.
> Looks like I'm out too. Af came. Will be full force tomorrow. I also just had a really good cry :(

Oh hun I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: I'm sure next month will be our month big huge :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry stephy, I know how that feels, it's so hard, we will have our turn and we've all got every chance for a new year bfp xxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Sorry Stephy the witch got you:cry: New Year BFPs here we come :happydance::happydance:

Midgey - How are you? BIG :hugs:

Debzi - Have you tested yet - how long are your cycles normally:flower:

Gumpy - Hows your little girl - feeling better I hope:hugs:

Love to all the other ladies :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Maybebub

I will join the club of the ones testing tomorrow.

I am 13dpo, I already had bfn at 10dpo and 11dpo. 

I have some syntoms, I don't know if it is my maind or what.

AF is due on Sunday.

Will keep you posted.

Hang on in there everyone and the best of luck! :kiss::flower:


----------



## Oasis717

Hey garfie, hope you are doin ok xxxxx
Maybebub good luck for testing again, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

aww midgey and stephy im so sorry xxxx :hugs:

oasis and garfie xx kaelyn was all better went back to school tuesday then last night was sick everywhere again and she gets so sad when she is ill bless her xxx

good luck for everyone still testing before christmas xx 

new yeah new baby is my wish for the ladies who got invaded by the evil :witch: :dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no, bless her, just as she was getting a bit better, poor love, hope she's better soon Gumpy, that's my wish for us all too new year bfp's, I'm feeling positive this month, I've no idea why!! Xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry midgey.
> Looks like I'm out too. Af came. Will be full force tomorrow. I also just had a really good cry :(
> 
> Oh hun I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: I'm sure next month will be our month big huge :hugs: xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

thanks hun :hugs: 
next month will be our month!!!


----------



## StephyB

Thank you ladies - I hope we can all hang out on an awesome thread for next month!!!


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> No need to test tomorrow ladies :cry: AF got me about 20 mins ago only when I check my cp but I'm 100% sure she will have made a full appearance by morning :cry: that test must have been a false positive or something. On to the next cycle new year bfp's here we come! :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs:
has af made a full appearance?
mine is so light - are af's usually like this?
last month was so heavy!


----------



## SugarPie07

10dpo, FMU, FRER - came up within 15 seconds! I had to shake my head a couple of times to make sure I wasn't seeing things. I took another FRER and it was pos - but my digi came up not preggo. Should I be worried? I have a doc appt today for a blood test. Stick little bean!!!
 



Attached Files:







Um...what.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## madzik

Hello Ladies.

I am 5dpo and am feel really tired, have crumps. This was our first time trying so maybe it's just all in my head.

To all of you out there who did get their AF

I had 3 af arriving and no symptoms before I realized I was 11 weeks pregnant (it wasn't planned). Take a test anyway. 

Good luck to all of you

xoxox


----------



## Wishin4Babi

madzik said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I am 5dpo and am feel really tired, have crumps. This was our first time trying so maybe it's just all in my head.
> 
> To all of you out there who did get their AF
> 
> I had 3 af arriving and no symptoms before I realized I was 11 weeks pregnant (it wasn't planned). Take a test anyway.
> 
> Good luck to all of you
> 
> xoxox

 same here af is do in 3days I had some pink/white CM last nite thought for sure AF would be here this morning... But not yet fingers cross she stay away... this is only our 1st month trying so cant be to :growlmad:


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats sugarpie07!! Fabulous news! Digi's aren't as sensitive so don't worry, frer says pregnant without a doubt! So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck madzik and wishin4babi, hope AF stays away for you both xxxxx


----------



## tulip11

https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/conception/articles/938531/have-hope-even-after-a-year

DON'T TURN TO ASSISTED REPRODUCTION TOO QUICKLY
Having a hard time conceiving? Take heart! A study presented at a reproductive medicine conference in Vienna, Austria, shows that most healthy couples who haven't achieved pregnancy after one year of trying will ultimately conceive during the second year.
A new perspective
An American team from the National Institute of Environmental Health Sciences in North Carolina analyzed data on 782 couples from seven European cities; they concluded that, even when the woman was aged between 35 and 39, fewer than one in 10 failed to conceive after two years -- unless the male partner was over 40.

Lead investigator Dr. David Dunson suggests that couples should be patient and doctors should not intervene too fast with assisted reproductive techniques unless there are known reasons for a couple not conceiving naturally within a year. He told the annual conference of the European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology that recent research undertaken by his team showed that fertility in women started to decline as early as the late 20s, and, for men, the late 30s. This was due primarily to declines in the per-menstrual-cycle conception rate, however, and not to an increase in the proportion of couples unable to achieve an unassisted pregnancy. Now, his team has extended their research using data from the European Fecundability Study to see what the implications are for fertility rates overall.

Age matters
"On average, the time to pregnancy increases with the age of the woman," says Dunson. "The percentage failing to conceive within a year ranged from 8 percent for 19- to 26-year-olds, to 13 to 14 percent for 27- to 34-year-olds, to 18 percent for 35- to 39-year-olds." Regardless of age, however, most of the women who failed to conceive within the first 12 cycles did conceive at some point during the next 12. Only 3 percent of 19- to 26-year-olds, 6 percent of 27- to 34-year-olds, and 9 percent of the women who were 35 to 39 years old failed to conceive in the second year, provided the male partner was aged under 40.

Starting in the late 30s though, male age was important: The percentage of failures after one year for women aged 35 to 39 rose from 18 percent to 28 percent if the male partner was over 40. After the second year, the figure was 9 percent with male partners under 40, and 16 percent with male partners over 40.

Hold that thought
Dunson says there were clear increases with age in the number of menstrual cycles needed to achieve pregnancy and in the probability of being classified as "clinically infertile" -- a definition applied after a year of trying to conceive. The research, however, had clearly shown, that among outwardly healthy couples with no known conditions associated with infertility, most who failed to conceive naturally within the first year would conceive naturally in the second year -- regardless of age.

"In the absence of clinical indicators of infertility in addition to a long time to pregnancy, it may be appropriate to delay assisted reproduction until the couple has failed to conceive naturally in 18 to 24 months," says Dunson. "There is a large amount of normal variability in fertility, and many couples having below-average but normal fertility may fail to conceive within a year." This is especially true for "older" couples, many of whom do not conceive within the first year but are successful in the second.

What does this mean to you? Dunson says it is important for doctors to avoid recommending assisted reproduction too soon, especially given well-documented side effects. He suggests, "Fertility treatment, such as IVF and ICSI, can result in an increased risk of multiple pregnancies, pregnancy complications, low birth weight, major birth defects and long-term disability among surviving infants." He also noted that the chance of success with assisted-reproductive technologies (e.g., fertility treatments) decreases with age, while the side effects become more prevalent.


----------



## baby D

so sorry Midgey and Stepie xx I think I am out too ---- had some more red blood earlier so guessing AF is going to make an appearance after all --- New Year BFPs allround??


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks tulip, very interesting! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Baby d I am sorry hunni, definitely, I'm in it it to win it with a new year bfp!! Xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oooooo just noticed my ticker I'm entering my fertile period:) xxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks tulip, very interesting! Xx

you're welcome hun :flower:


----------



## Gumpyttc5

sorry to hear that baby d hun xxx

22 dpo no af but bfn i wish she would hurry up already


----------



## StephyB

baby D said:


> so sorry Midgey and Stepie xx I think I am out too ---- had some more red blood earlier so guessing AF is going to make an appearance after all --- New Year BFPs allround??

Sorry hun :hugs:

I'm still not convinced this is my af but will have to 

I'm in it with you all for the new year!!


----------



## calliebaby

4dpo. No real symptoms to report. I'm going to hold out on testing into until I'm late which is Christmas eve.


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So I think Af is on her way check my cp and it low&hard (tmi) so wish she hurry up or stay away so I can start da new cycle New years BFP for all of us :)


----------



## Debbzie

*Hey ladies !*

Sorry i aint been on fora while... my little girlie got sick on wed night/early hours thur morning... not my ideal wake up call,cleaning sick up! :( to change the bedding & then have to clean it up again half n hour later !

Still got my cold,so ive heardly slept this week,poor DD was sickie that night,,... was her school concert yesterday an she soo wanted to go,couldnt get thru to school at all,then my sister went n they said there sending everyone home,thats come in,which isnt many. theres too many off n ill for the concert !... *6 o'clock news... And i realise it wasnt just me up all night,as the school got closed just before dinner !* :( 

https://www.facebook.com/debbie.ran...ent_id=187065&ref=notif&notif_t=share_comment

I tested yesterday morning too,and it was :bfn: .... So im wondering if the bleeding on the 1st was AF,all though it wasnt normal!????
My heads a mess,i dunno ! :( 

Hope all my ladies are ok!.... And sorry for AF showing,shes a sneaky one isnt she !!!!


xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi debs it isnt just me confused then lol im on day 40 and usually have 28 day cycle and still bfn. think the :witch: is teasing us all this month.

what has happened for them to close the school hun?

the sickness is in my local junior school too there were hardly any kids on the bus this morning and its usually full. xx i hope your lo gets better soon my youngest has had it twice in a week its driving me nuts xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Gumpy - Have you thought about going to the docs for a HCG test - I know your temps are up and down but after a pregnancy they are not very reliable:flower::flower:

Debzi - Sorry to hear about your little one - beautiful wake up call that NOT:haha: so sorry you are in limbo land - how long are your cycles normally? - could the bleeding you had a while back be ovulation spotting, although like I said O spotting is usually a day or two as the eggy breaks through - hope you get some answers soon hun:hugs:

Midgey - Now then lady how are you doing hope the witch isn't being to nasty:wacko:

Oasis - Cycle buddy - aren't you coming up to O soon :happydance: I think I have O already (could be wrong tho) if so don't hold out much hope for when I test Christmas day:cry:

Wishin - Hope you get an answer soon - a suprise BFP would be nice:happydance:

Callie - Good luck for when you test hun :dust::dust::dust:

Stephy - We know our bodies best and what feels right and wrong - but unfortunately that nasty witch sometimes throws us a curve ball:cry:

BabyD - Hope you are okay today hun:flower:

Tulip - How are you hun:flower:

AFM - Take a look at my chart - what does it mean? - I've give up trying to second guess:haha: All as I know is if things had worked out right (3 times) I would either have 2 boys and a nearly 10 month old :cry: or I would be due next month:cry: or I would be about 7 weeks into a new pregnancy:cry: Oh well what can I say - not a lot just thought I would mention this time of the year puts things into perspective for me.

I'm not giving up no way the road has been to long and bumpy to give in - so lets remain positive ladies even those who got visited by the witch there is always next month - NEW YEAR BFPs here we come:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## madzik

Lovely Ladies.

I'm new to ttc (first try this cycle) and find a few things confusing so I was wondering what methods have you been using to determin your ovulation day as my 3 chosen methods point out different O date.
I've been tracking my Cycle for over two years so know a lot, just need a bit of reassurance.
I used bbt(O cd17), ovulation tests (+ cd14) and OvaCue(O cd 13).

Any advise.

Many thanks


----------



## Oasis717

Hey garfie, this time of year will always be hard for me now, I should be almost ready to give birth, my due date was 07/01/2013, but it wasn't to be, am finding that very hard tbh, not quite sure how to deal with it other than denial cause if I start to think about it I get so upset, it's so hard isn't itxxxxx I haven't had a positive on opks yet, I'm due to ovulate on the 18th, still drinking my juice! Xxx

Deb I'm so sorry about your lo, hopes she's better now, there is so much going about. Xxxx

Gumpy hope you are all well now? Xxxxx

Hope everyone else is ok rushing off to pre school in the rain now:( love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

*Thanks Ladies*

Its called the *Norovirus* can last upto 5days

I think shes over it now tho,fingers crossed !!!

I never get O spotting garfie... soo,i dunno!
My cycle length is normally roughly 38days,but im not always on time !... irregular !

Im wondering if im finding it hard TC,because OH only has one testicle??? Plus,he has one or 2cans after work every night???... smokes!

Urrggghh.... i give up :( xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi garfie i havent been for hcg coz this has happened to me before i had a 56 day cycle and it worked out i had 2 cycles but didnt ovulate the first 1 so didnt have a bleed. i wasnt temping though so just believed docs. so chances are this could be happening again but that would mean i will ovulate in 4 days but cm is still very thick and creamy and cp is low firm and closed. im baffled xx

kaelyn hasnt been sick since wednesday night just hope she doesnt get it again xxx

oasis i know this may sound strange but do u think marking the date instead of ignoring it would help u cope better, i know everybody copes differently but maybe it would help. so instead of mourning the loss, celebrating the 12 weeks that your little baby was with u. 
this could be done in many ways, planting a new flower in your garden, releasing a rose in a favourite spot in the river, but something sentimental to u and dh xxx

u can tell me to shut up if u want i wont be offended and i hope i havent offended you xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

debs i think its norovirus we have all had and its really bad in our school xxx

my ex husband only had 1 testicle hun and drinks and smokes and he has 4 children. we did think he was infertile because of it so didnt use birth control and thats how i got pregnant at 18 and then again at 19. my sister also got pregnant 4 months before me by someone who was exactly the same. what are the odds lol? xx so hun dont give up you still have a good chance xx how long have u been ttc


----------



## Debbzie

Yeah our schools been on news,got closed just before dinner time yesterday :(

About 4months !.... i really thought this was it??... but obv not,or it could be an i just dont show much HCG????

xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

its hard isnt it hun it usually takes me about 4 months but im not sure if im in month 2 or 3 at the mo coz of this stupid cycle. fingers crossed it will happen soon hun xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

our school got chrimbo dinner today, they should close too to be honest with all the kids getting sick xx


----------



## Aurora_rose

Hey guys 

I know its halfway through December but can i join? I will be testing on Mon 17th although im sure i will get my af by then! 

I wasnt going to stress this month! Gave up this forum and then got caught up in having a christmas BFP!


----------



## Debbzie

they had to close ours... 60% of the children that was in had to go home... so they cant go in till mon!... hopefully they dont repeat anything ! :(

well,AF was due 12th... i had tha weird bleed the 1st!... sooo maybe i should just wait an see.... xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

fingers crossed hun waiting pays off for u xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Gumpy you could never offend me hun:hugs: we made a corner of our garden into a remembrance garden for both our angels, with a plaque and flowers and windmills and some little statues, I don't deal with grief too well, who does I know but I tend to just go into denial, I've done the same with my dad, it's been 16 months and still I haven't grieved for him, I had a dream about him last night, I was walking down my road and he was sitting outside my house waiting for me to come home, he looked like he did 10 years ago before he got ill and it was so lovely to see him, but then when you wake reality sets in. I think it's the due date which is bringing up so much. We were thinking of releasing some balloons for my angel on the 7th xxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

that sounds like a perfect idea hun. i dont do the whole grieving process my mum has been dead 19 years now and i still havent grieved properly xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Totally get that, it's just too painful, I've tried but I just can't, it's easier to just try and blank it but I've been told that's not good, we all have to cope though and that's my way, I couldn't get through everyday if I didn't. Unfortunately I don't have a mum either and my nan who was my second mum passed Jan this year xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Aww thats lovely oasis ! :)

Girls i think i may need to take a visit to the doctors,because i can eat n my belly does an AWFUL gurgling noise an its the worse rumble ive ever had!... EVEN AFTER ive stuffed my face with all sorts !.. And i dont think itsa gassy gurgle?? xxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

what do u think is up debz?

oasis i hope u have a good support group of friends around you xxx i know what its like to need support but there is noone there and its not nice xxxx


----------



## Aurora_rose

I caved and tested early as i had a feeling. And i got a very pink looking BFP i know i havent been active on this thread for long but i have been a stalker so thank you all for keeping my spirits up. And fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies!!! Sorry I have t been on I've been so busy with the kids birthdays!! :cloud9: they've got a joint birthday party tomorrow so really looking forward to that :happydance: congratulations to the new bfp's!!!! And sorry to who AF got definite new year bfp coming your way :hugs: welcome to the new members! :hugs: :hugs: I need to have a catch up :dohh: 
For me AF is playing me up she is been horrible :cry: haven't had a period like this for a long time!! Very heavy and horrible :cry: can't wait for it to be over and to start making my new year bfp :winkwink: I will have a catch up now :)


----------



## Oasis717

Gumpy I'm very lucky in that I do have some lovely friends and also.it sounds a bit corny but my DH is my best friend as well as everything else to me, he's my rock and without him I wouldn't have got through any of this, also my eldest dd and me are very close, so I think I'm lucky in that sense. Only thing is I've lost so many people I panic that I'll lose what I have left. It does make you feel like that after so much loss. Anyway, thank you for your support it means a lot xxxxxx

Congrats Aurora rose fab news!!! Xxxxx

Midgey hope the party goes well!! And I hope AF eases up so you can enjoy yourself xxxxxxxx

Luv to all xx


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies!! How are we all doing today :hugs: :hugs: had a great birthday party with the kids now I'm just cleaning up! Well my period is been weird :wacko: it's abruptly stopped last night so I've had AF for one full day and that's it :shrug: very strange! But I'm glad it has stopped utterly was a horrible period :cry: 

Hoe your all ok huge :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Glad your party went so well, weird about AF! Been so so busy today which I think we all are at mo, hugs to you and everyone Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

so I am out. I am having what I assume to be AF --- I had that one flow of red blood but have been spotting dark dark brown blood for 2 days again now so must be it. Super light for me though which is a blessing I guess. Got nasty cramps to go with it though. 

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry baby d, hoping for a new year bfp for us all, I'm ok just tired, been decorating and had family visit so been manic today, looking forward to a film and a relaxing evening. Hope you're ok xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- yeah a really weird one! :wacko: it really was a great party the lo's really enjoyed it! :hugs: how are you? Your nearly ovulating yayyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance: time to start making a new year bfp!!! :happydance: I'll be praying for all you ladies :hugs: are you trying anything new this month? :hugs: Xxxxxxxx

BabyD- sorry AF got you hun :hugs: I'm sure your going to get your new year bfp :happydance: Xxxxxxxx

Me and oh have decided to relax this month I'm not going to use opk's I'm just going to dtd when I feel like it :winkwink: I don't think we will get much done over the Christmas period anyway we will be spending a lot of time at my mom's who has ears like a bat and would hear a mouse pump so not much bding will be going on there!! :dohh: I'm sure we will make a new year bfp though :happydance: Xxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Only 9 days until Christmas ladies :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
:xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas5::xmas5:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

midgey123 said:


> Only 9 days until Christmas ladies :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :xmas12::xmas12::xmas12::xmas5::xmas5:

WOOHOO!!! :) I love christmas time!


----------



## EvelynnsMom

So, today is Saturday.. I've patiently (HA!) waited to test until today and I did! :) This is 17 DPO and it got a little darker after I took the picture! YAYAYAYA! Praying for a sticky bean!! 

<3. I couldn't have done it without all of you wonderful ladies and your amazing support! I'm still here for each and every one of you!! (Can I join the january testers thread so I can still keep up with you guys?!)

:happydance::happydance:

:dust: To all who are still waiting! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-15_20-26-36_737.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats!


----------



## Oasis717

Glad you had a great party for the lo's Midgey, yes I'm highly fertile today apparantly!! Hopefully I will ovulate this month. I've run out of grapefruit juice, need to get some more tomorrow, so we used an alternative I read about recently, it's 4am and I'm still awake, gunna be tired tomorrow, hope your ok hunni, much luv xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry I keep going missing - remember I love you all:flower:

It's just this time of year is manic (as it is for all of us Im sure) I've had a few issues with my eldest he has had a referral at school (a bad mark against him) this shouldn't be an issue but it is when I can't explain how serious this is the reason why he got it - he was swearing and he attacked another child:cry: This upsets me because I have tried hard to keep him in a main stream school but as he has autism it doesn't take a lot for a school to expel a child - on the plus side he has two merits but he cannot understand why I am upset:wacko:

Oasis - :happydance::happydance: time for date night:winkwink: What's the alternative hun?:flower:

Evelyn - :happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun - hope you are taking it easy :coffee:

Midgey - Glad your LO party went well - so this AF what is happening with it, do you think it was AF or implantation bleeding hard to tell cos you don't temp BIG :hugs: :rofl: loved the bit about a mouse pump :haha: we will all have to come up with some ideas for you so you can get some sneaky quickies in :winkwink:

Baby D - So sorry hun - hope she's not being to cruel:flower:

Debzi - How are you today hun?:flower:

Love to everyone else - right off I go again - hoping to be back on later, have fun ladies:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi garfie, I'm so sorry hun. I can imagine how upset you must be. It sounds like you've had to fight a lot on behalf of your son, you are an amazing mum, I really hope everything works out ok. Thinking of you. The alternative to grapefruit juice was in an article I read a few days ago, a female orgasm prior to bd thins the cm making it easier for:spermy:to get through, natures way I guess, also a female orgasm up to 45 mins after apparently aides fertility in sucking up more sperm, so....... Time will tell!!! Lots luv hunni xxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - I'm up for trying that one next month - in fact hmmmmmm maybe try that next time hubby feels horny - for research purposes of course:winkwink:

It is difficult with Wills but I wouldn't have him any other way - who am I kidding - maybe for just a day would be nice to have no arguments, confrontations, swearing, kicking off etc :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

That's what I thought lol, in the name of science!! Ha xx in fact I think we shall try before and after until.after O, I need all the help I can get at my age:) 

I can imagine life can be hard sometimes hun and testing but from what I've heard he couldn't have asked for a better mum. Sometimes it's easy to forget in the day to day stress just how good a job you are doing. Totally respect you for it, big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So Af didnt show up today and she never late
Fingers cross she dont show....prayin for BFP :)


----------



## Wishin4Babi

:cloud9: hope she stays away if so testin
1st thing in da am


----------



## Oasis717

Brilliant wishin4babi. Let us know!! Xxxx loads luck hunni xx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Wishin4Babi said:


> :cloud9: hope she stays away if so testin
> 1st thing in da am

Praying for you!! <3


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- yayyy for the fertile period :winkwink: I think I'll also try the orgasming looooads suits me just fine :winkwink: haha hope your ok hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Garfie- big :hugs: hun it must be really hard at times :hugs: well we need to do some bding :haha: I will get some in somewhere!!! :blush: might have to have a very very silent one :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Wishing4babi- good luck hunni :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Evelynnsmom- yayyyyyyy congratulations!!!!! :flower: :flower: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Well I'm a bit confused :cry: I've started bleeding again quite normal af so that's all fine I tested today (just to make sure) and it was sort of positive I left it to dry because I was flapping and the line came up darker! What do you think ladies I'm confused? :shrug: is the test defective I don't know :shrug: xxxxxxxxxxxx I've tweaked so it's more visible because it is really faint!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1355691558864.jpg
File size: 285.7 KB
Views: 11









PicsArt_1355691589878.jpg
File size: 285.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Oasis717

Hiya Midgey, I dunno bout the tests hunni, I can't see so well on my phone, pics are always blurry, I'll have a look on my comp 2mora.xxxx yes I actually think I may be just about to ovulate as unlike last month this aft I had ewmc, very stretchy, so I was really pleased as I had nothing last month. I dunno about the before orgasm thinning the cm, I know orgasm during or just after bd sucks up the sperm higher and gives it a helping hand but were game for anything so anything is worth a try! No positive on opks yet but I'm not sure I trust them a 100%, I'm thinking the cm is a much better indicator so I'm going with that! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry I keep going missing - remember I love you all:flower:
> 
> It's just this time of year is manic (as it is for all of us Im sure) I've had a few issues with my eldest he has had a referral at school (a bad mark against him) this shouldn't be an issue but it is when I can't explain how serious this is the reason why he got it - he was swearing and he attacked another child:cry: This upsets me because I have tried hard to keep him in a main stream school but as he has autism it doesn't take a lot for a school to expel a child - on the plus side he has two merits but he cannot understand why I am upset:wacko:
> 
> Oasis - :happydance::happydance: time for date night:winkwink: What's the alternative hun?:flower:
> 
> Evelyn - :happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun - hope you are taking it easy :coffee:
> 
> Midgey - Glad your LO party went well - so this AF what is happening with it, do you think it was AF or implantation bleeding hard to tell cos you don't temp BIG :hugs: :rofl: loved the bit about a mouse pump :haha: we will all have to come up with some ideas for you so you can get some sneaky quickies in :winkwink:
> 
> Baby D - So sorry hun - hope she's not being to cruel:flower:
> 
> Debzi - How are you today hun?:flower:
> 
> Love to everyone else - right off I go again - hoping to be back on later, have fun ladies:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> X



HEY all!,Ive been poorly & xmas shopping n everything lol!... Been the docs and i have sinusitis !!... Just what i want!..
NO AF yet... so was wondering if that was the horrible queen on the 1st!... TIME WILL TELL EY !!!

hope everyoone been ok.. and congrats to ppl with :bfp: :D
xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hey debs, I had sinusitis for a week couple weeks ago, it was bloody awful, I had terrible pain in my face and my sinuses got infected. Horrible!! I think I am on the verge of the big O, opks are getting darker, lots of ewmc yest and today which I'd reassuring as I was as dry as the Sahara last month!! Lol. Hope your feel better soon luv xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Good Ole Grapefruit Juice - if only it could taste nicer:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Debzi - Aw poor you hun BIG :hugs: hows the temping going or are you leaving it for a while - so if the first was your AF you have spotted or had AF until you stopped right? how did your cycle go again hun? Let's see if we can make sense of it.:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol garfie it is horrible!!! Xxxx


----------



## Ibdibdabdoo

Sorry for being absent recently, I've had no symptoms and thought I well we'll and truly out this month but....

I got my :bfp: today!!!!!!! 

I can't believe it, I'm only 9dpo and it showed up pretty strong! 

Baby dust and good luck to you all, I'm hoping that this is a lucky month for you all too xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## l1nda

Proud to announce that my BFP was not in my head and has just been confirmed by a doctor. First midwife appointment is christmas eve! That's just made my christmas!!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-17 03.16.01 (640x480).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Congratulations you two on your BFP's!! :) 

Midgey - Could you have possibly had a chemical this cycle? I really hope and pray you didnt.. but would it explain your bleeding and faint line?

Stephy - How are you doing? You've been awfully quiet!

Debzie - Hope you feel better soon!

Everybody else - I'm still sending :dust: your way!! :) Love to all <3 :hugs:


----------



## Debbzie

garfie said:


> Debzi - Aw poor you hun BIG :hugs: hows the temping going or are you leaving it for a while - so if the first was your AF you have spotted or had AF until you stopped right? how did your cycle go again hun? Let's see if we can make sense of it.:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

average 38day cycle !
Constantly late... was 11days 'early' when i noticed the blood... was mixture of red,brown smatterings on pad.
AF was due 12th dec... Had nothing since!... Ive not temped yet because ive been up and down with my daughter! :( xx


----------



## Debbzie

Thanks Evelynnesmum!... Im totally drained :(
And hoping that AF wasnt on the 1st :(
Im just very unsure,because i feel fine now ive just got infections coming from all angles ! LOL x

Congrats to thee other two on your :bfp: :D YEEYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> Congratulations you two on your BFP's!! :)
> 
> Midgey - Could you have possibly had a chemical this cycle? I really hope and pray you didnt.. but would it explain your bleeding and faint line?
> 
> Stephy - How are you doing? You've been awfully quiet!
> 
> Debzie - Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Everybody else - I'm still sending :dust: your way!! :) Love to all <3 :hugs:

Hey Chicka! I'm just working away over here working away...
I'm on CD5 - I'm thinking this month I'm just going to BD every other days starting at CD10...I'm not using opk's or temping....need to not stress so much!


----------



## Ibdibdabdoo

l1nda said:


> Proud to announce that my BFP was not in my head and has just been confirmed by a doctor. First midwife appointment is christmas eve! That's just made my christmas!!!

Congratulations!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for us both xx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So tested when I got home and bfn dont no if it bfn cuz not fmu but :( still no sign of af but testin in da am wit fmu cuz am off so we'll see keep u guys updated.... Ohh and congrats to the new bfp happy&health 9months hope I can join u soon


----------



## Oasis717

It may be you need fmu wishin4babi, fingers crossed for you xxxxx congrats to ibdibdabdoo and l1nda on your bfp's!! Really happy for you both xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## l1nda

Thanks guys for all your lovely congratulations. I will keep my fingers crossed you get your bfps just in time for a wonderful new year x


----------



## Oasis717

Well guys I have felt quite sick since about 6pm, I googled sickness during ovulation and actually you can get it due to the change in hormones, also been in a crappy mood all aft + eve which also you can get, I've never had this before, I had an almost positive opk at 2pm but then was out until 10 so couldn't test again for 8 hours and when I did I got a neg, wondering if my surge happened over that 8 hours, last 2 days had a lot of ewmc and was due to ovulate tomorrow so I guess it all fits. Just strange about the nausea, I've never had that after O, apparently if you are prone to bad ms (which I get terribly) it's quite common. Hope it goes soon cause I feel yuk!! Hope everyone is ok xxxxxx


----------



## SugarPie07

Mine turned out to be a chemical. I am so sad now :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh sugarpie I'm so so terribly sorry darlin I really am, I know exactly how you feel. Thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## SugarPie07

Oasis717 said:


> Oh sugarpie I'm so so terribly sorry darlin I really am, I know exactly how you feel. Thinking of you xxxxxxx

Thank you :hugs:

My friend is trying to convince me that the tests were wrong and that I was never pregnant. I know she means well - trying to make me not feel as sad, I guess - but I know I was. I felt it. I felt it every minute.


----------



## EvelynnsMom

so sorry sugarpie! I've been through it and if you need to talk im here for you :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Of course you were hunni. I'm sure your friend has the very best of intentions but only you know how you feel, a chemical is still a loss it doesn't matter how early, a loss is a loss and of course you feel so sad. I've been there and its so so very heartbreaking. Here if you need me sweetheart xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Aw Sugar - I'm so sorry hun - unless someone has been through this I feel they cannot fully understand our feelings - I had friends say the same to me even though I had a faint positive on a few tests and a HCG blood test which confirmed pregnancy:cry:

Most of us know exactly how you are feeling hun and it's not a nice place to be - my advice be kind to yourself and of course accept all the BIG :hugs: from everyone here it will make you feel better:flower:

Oasis - Maybe that means strong O for you maybe because of the gfj? - I often feel nausea throughout the month due to Endo and IBS so its not something I can say happens to me I have had spotting around ovulation though if that helps:winkwink: Hope your nausea leads to a New Year BFP :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: to the two ladies who got their BFP's - hope you ladies are taking it easy:flower:

Love to all the other busy ladies

AFM - FF has put my O date back - so now I deff don't hold out any hope for a Christmas BFP :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi garfie, I'm not sure but the nausea has gone today, I would have liked to have got a positive on the opks but I guess I needed to have tested before 10 pm last nite, maybe I just missed the surge. I'm hoping it was nausea from O, I've never had that before. I also have ibs but I get pain and bloating/indigestion etc rather than sickness so it does sound odd. DH says it doesn't matter as we bd lots so we should be covered whatever. I guess we couldn't of done anymore this month so just have to sit back and wait now. How come ff put your o back hun? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Congratulations to the new bfps!!! :flower: :flower: yayyyyyy h&h 9 months to you both :hugs:
Sugarpie07- so so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: I know how hard it can be keep your chin up I'm sure your rainbow baby will be on its way soon :hugs: :hugs: 

Oasis- hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: :hugs: yayyyyyy you may have made a new year bfp :happydance: fingers crossed :happydance: just realised it seats you o'd today :happydance: :happydance: xxxxxxxxxx

Garfie- I don't know anything about ff hope everythings ok and you get your bfp soon I'm sure you will :hugs: :hugs: how are you? xxxxxxxxx

Evelynnsmom- I really don't know if it was a chemical hun I tested this morning and bfn so I can move on now and get making a new year bfp :happydance: how are you feeling? You had any sickness or anything? Congrats again :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

Sorry I've been a bit absent from here doing loads of wrapping and shopping!!! :dohh: my oh thinks he's the van gough of wrapping so he's making me re wrap my cracker presents :blush: I got most of my present buying done yesterday going again on Friday for my last bits then I'm done and I can enjoy the Christmas festivities :happydance: on a good hand I suppose I can have a glass of sherry on xmas day :winkwink: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - I'm sure you did:winkwink:

I only give FF my temps to go by and because my temps have been higher maybe I don't know:shrug: it means I am 3dpo and not 6dpo so may not get a chance to test at Christmas as it may be to early:cry: Not holding out much hope tho our BD timing was more ahem relaxed this month:haha:

I only ever get short surges on OPKs to so yes hun it is very possible so are you 1DPO today:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Ah I see! That must be so much more reliable than the opks, DH said not to stress about it because we upped bd all through fertile period and will do for a few more days just in case. Wish I could just go with the flow but when something means so much its hard to just let it be, I guess I needed to know I've done all I could now it's just down to luck. Here's hoping for us both hunni xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Ooooooooo I forgot to add only 7 sleeps until Christmas :xmas12::xmas12::xmas16::xmas8: yayyyyyy I'm getting more excited than my lo's :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Midgey same here, so excited!! Well to add to my confusion I did my last opk and it was darker than 2pm's yest, wth? AND the ones I ordered off eBay didn't come today so now I can't test this eve either:( it's the darkest one I've had yet but still not as dark as the test line so I guess ill just have to assume O is today xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

I tested wit fmu on a frer it was negative I don't know what to do 2day late& always regular Idk what to do I'll guess I'll just wait a week in test again


----------



## Wywymom

I am still spotting so I'm sure AF is on her way :nope:


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Forgot to add my temp was also at 98.8 is that good


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi girls sorry i disappeared i have had so much to do its mad. anyway christmas shopping is finished i just have loads of wrapping to do which i hate. xx :witch: decided to show up today so atleast that long stupid cycle is over and i still get my christmas jiggy jiggy lol:xmas4: xxx

congrats to the bfps i missed xxxx
sorry to hear what happened sugarpie the first cycle after my chem i got pg with my 4 yr old so u never know hun xxxx

i am so done with 2012 bring on 2013 already xxxxx

we are all gonna get 2013 babies!!!!!!!!!! we are!!!!!!!!!!

oh yeah and i forgot to say SANTAS COMING IN 6 DAYS AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup:
:xmas12:


----------



## Oasis717

Hiya gumpy, hope you're all ok now, I second that, def 2013 babies for us all!! Loads love xxxx


----------



## Wywymom

So the spotting stopped. Just clear and watery cm now. Gonna test with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck wywymom x


----------



## Gumpyttc5

good luck testing wywymom.

oasis yeah we are over the stomach bug but now kaelyn is full up with a cold, dione has tonsilitis and chloe has a headache xxx hopefully they will be better by the time the big man comes xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Aw gumpy, it seems never ending at the mo doesnt it. I'm finally better after 7 weeks but DH is now ill. That stomach virus was on the news tonight its so bad everywhere! Xxxxxx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So ladies wat do u think 2day late very gases and I throw up today but got - on a frer this morning do u guys think I should wait a week to test??? Help am goin madd:(


----------



## Oasis717

So ladies I was supposed to O yest according to ff, my opks got darker towards yest then I ran out so just assumed I ovulated yest, DH got me some opks last night and I took a test at 9pm which is the top one and then the bottom one is 10 am today which I think is a positive? So I take it that I will ovulate in the next 24/36 hours? I never quite know which day to take as ovulation. Xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0602.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Am out started spottin dis am I'm sure the witch will cum on full in a few hour on to next month


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry wishin4babi. Loads luck for a new year bfp for us xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ok so from what I have read, very confusing, that you take ovulation the day after you get your first positive opk and count yourself as 1dpo the day after that, meaning I won't be 1dpo until Friday! So.confusing xxxx


----------



## garfie

BIG :hugs: Wishin hope she's not to evil:flower:

Gumpy - Aw hun what a sicky household you have - just like mine :cry: so far (hope I don't jinx myself) I'm the last one standing:haha:

Wywy - Did you test yet hun :dust::dust::dust:

Midgey - How are you hun? - busy getting sorted for Christmas:flower:

AFM - Just had a complete meltdown with Wills - he kicked off major time when his brother won him on Modern Warfare 3 came out of now where omg - usually I get some indication but not this time - good job I was there and not in the kitchen otherwise I could have seen the tree going over as well as his brother:growlmad: The only thing to get caught in the middle was me got bruised arms now and a headache :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations you two on your BFP's!! :)
> 
> Midgey - Could you have possibly had a chemical this cycle? I really hope and pray you didnt.. but would it explain your bleeding and faint line?
> 
> Stephy - How are you doing? You've been awfully quiet!
> 
> Debzie - Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Everybody else - I'm still sending :dust: your way!! :) Love to all <3 :hugs:
> 
> Hey Chicka! I'm just working away over here working away...
> I'm on CD5 - I'm thinking this month I'm just going to BD every other days starting at CD10...I'm not using opk's or temping....need to not stress so much!Click to expand...


That was our trick I think! We stopped tempting and using OPK's.. Did it the old fashioned way! DTD every other day then every day during my "high fertility" week! HOLD THOSE LEGS UP GIRL! :hugs:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Midgey - I honestly have "lost" most of my symptoms.. which scares me. I've been very very crampy (not painful) and i'm a TP checking addict now. I go for my blood tests tomorrow so I should have them by friday! My poor boobs are so heavy, its hard to keep them up! They need a break. I've also been quite emotional as well. 

So sorry to hear wishin4babi, You'll get your 2013 BFP! I'll let you guys know how our christmas surprise goes.. We're wrapping balloons up in boxes so when the grandparents open them it will say "you're going to be a grandma... again!!"


----------



## Wywymom

Hey everyone. I woke up this morning and thought AF had come. Light bleeding and took appropriate measures. I was so upset because I just had the gut feeling that this was my month to be pregnant. Well I took a test for grins and low and behold I got my first ever faint line. Took another IC just to make sure not faulty test and another faint line. So confused about AF but there was no more bleeding. I'm not getting my hopes up too high and going to take a digi tomorrow. I hope this is what I've been waiting for.

Three tests on the left are from this morning. One on right is from yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats wywymom, lots of ladies have light bleeding and go on to have happy and healthy pregnancies, wishing you loads luck, hoping this is it for you too:) xxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

im officially giving up... i think it was AF on the 1st... cause ive had nothing since... no cramps or anything... and now i dont feel anything.
Strange !!!! :( 
xx
Hope every1s ok :)
x


----------



## garfie

Congrats wywy - :happydance::happydance: bet you're on :cloud9::winkwink:

Debbzi - That may explain one of the strange bleeds what about the other later on do you think that may have been O spotting then - don't give up hun were all here to support you BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Wywymom

Debb-

Sounds like what I went through. FX'd for your BFP! Don't give up.


----------



## Oasis717

Don't give up yet debs, got everything crossed for you hunni xxxxx

My opks are now neg so I'm pleased they were positive just yest, all seems back to normal. Luv to all xxxx


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations you two on your BFP's!! :)
> 
> Midgey - Could you have possibly had a chemical this cycle? I really hope and pray you didnt.. but would it explain your bleeding and faint line?
> 
> Stephy - How are you doing? You've been awfully quiet!
> 
> Debzie - Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Everybody else - I'm still sending :dust: your way!! :) Love to all <3 :hugs:
> 
> Hey Chicka! I'm just working away over here working away...
> I'm on CD5 - I'm thinking this month I'm just going to BD every other days starting at CD10...I'm not using opk's or temping....need to not stress so much!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was our trick I think! We stopped tempting and using OPK's.. Did it the old fashioned way! DTD every other day then every day during my "high fertility" week! HOLD THOSE LEGS UP GIRL! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for responding!!
I'm on CD 8 now - although I'm still spotting :(
Anyways....Still going with every other day - not sure when I will be most fretile though...
I'm so happy for you!! When do you plan to tell your family?


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations you two on your BFP's!! :)
> 
> Midgey - Could you have possibly had a chemical this cycle? I really hope and pray you didnt.. but would it explain your bleeding and faint line?
> 
> Stephy - How are you doing? You've been awfully quiet!
> 
> Debzie - Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Everybody else - I'm still sending :dust: your way!! :) Love to all <3 :hugs:
> 
> Hey Chicka! I'm just working away over here working away...
> I'm on CD5 - I'm thinking this month I'm just going to BD every other days starting at CD10...I'm not using opk's or temping....need to not stress so much!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was our trick I think! We stopped tempting and using OPK's.. Did it the old fashioned way! DTD every other day then every day during my "high fertility" week! HOLD THOSE LEGS UP GIRL! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for responding!!
> I'm on CD 8 now - although I'm still spotting :(
> Anyways....Still going with every other day - not sure when I will be most fretile though...
> I'm so happy for you!! When do you plan to tell your family?Click to expand...

We plan to tell everybody on Christmas! We're wrapping up 6 balloons (3 pink, 3 blue) with a note at the end that says "You're going to be a grandparent.. again!" so when they open the box the balloons rise to the ceiling and then they see the note :) I hope it turns out good! I can't decide to put our names on it or not for my big family (They would be looking around to see who was pregnant! Sounds fun!!!)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.. I used an app on my phone called My Days (android) and it told me the 5 days before I o'ed were my high fertility days. That was the boom boom week!


----------



## scarter1025

I'm 10-11 DPO and on cd27. Af due in 3 days and I've had nothing but bfn :(


----------



## Oasis717

It may just be too early Scarter! Really hoping that's the case for you hunni, you have another few days to get your bfp. Loads luck to you:) xxxxxx


----------



## scarter1025

Thanks oasis! I just feel like if I was prego i would have a bfp by now seeing as how af is due in 3 days. Wouldn't I?


----------



## Oasis717

Not necessarily hunni, not everyone gets a bfp at this early stage, after being on here and reading so many people's stories, there are lots of ladies that don't get a positive at all until they've missed AF! Really hoping that's the case xxx


----------



## scarter1025

Just weird bc with my first two kids I had a bfp 10 and 11 DPO.


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I did with my two pregnancies this year at 10 dpo but they do say every cycle can change slightly and ovulate slightly later meaning it would take a couple more days. Totally understand how you feel though. I will be very nervous testing on the 1st, with 2 losses and my age against me getting a bfp will be just the start xxxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Oasis - How are you all ready for Christmas yet - today I feel crap but have got tons to do - you know how it goes, I feel like just crawling back under the duvet:winkwink:

Hi Scarter - Welcome hun - you are not out until she shows hun :dust::dust::dust:

Evelyn - Aw hun your idea sounds great - I say don't put a name on it:haha:

Stephy - Maybe you are having a clear out hun (if you know what I mean) ready for your BFP:flower:

Midgey - Where are you hun - busy with your little one - bet he's excited, my eldest is at the age of kinda believing my youngest wants to believe but hears so much at school :wacko:

Debbzi - How are you today hun - worked out your cycle yet :flower:

Love to everyone else

AFM - 6DPO temp spike - lets hope it continues:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi garfie, totally feel the same do not want to be up and doing lol but sooo much to do. Kids last day at school today so at least we get a school run break. I don't know what dpo I am as I got pos opk Wed. I think maybe 1 or 2 I wish I temped! Xxxxx


----------



## Lovechristmas

BFP this morning!

After 5 days of very faint lines I took a digital test today and it says Positive 2-3 weeks!

Absolutely delighted xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow lovechristmas that's wonderful news, so happy for you, congratulations!! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Midgey, hope you're ok hunni, loads love xxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

LoveChristmas - Congrats Hun:flower:

Oasis - My two boys break up today as well - you so need to temp hun it keeps me sane and no nasty surprises:winkwink: even before I started bleeding this last time my temps told me there was a problem:cry: Besides I can then stalk:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I know garfie 100% gunna temp next cycle, so fed up of guessing O lol, even with the opks you still can't be sure, well we've done all we can this cycle, now I just have to sit and wait! Will prob know before AF as if I'm not pregnant I always spot when going to the loo couple days before so I may never get to test, here's hoping for us :) xxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations you two on your BFP's!! :)
> 
> Midgey - Could you have possibly had a chemical this cycle? I really hope and pray you didnt.. but would it explain your bleeding and faint line?
> 
> Stephy - How are you doing? You've been awfully quiet!
> 
> Debzie - Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Everybody else - I'm still sending :dust: your way!! :) Love to all <3 :hugs:
> 
> Hey Chicka! I'm just working away over here working away...
> I'm on CD5 - I'm thinking this month I'm just going to BD every other days starting at CD10...I'm not using opk's or temping....need to not stress so much!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was our trick I think! We stopped tempting and using OPK's.. Did it the old fashioned way! DTD every other day then every day during my "high fertility" week! HOLD THOSE LEGS UP GIRL! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for responding!!
> I'm on CD 8 now - although I'm still spotting :(
> Anyways....Still going with every other day - not sure when I will be most fretile though...
> I'm so happy for you!! When do you plan to tell your family?Click to expand...
> 
> We plan to tell everybody on Christmas! We're wrapping up 6 balloons (3 pink, 3 blue) with a note at the end that says "You're going to be a grandparent.. again!" so when they open the box the balloons rise to the ceiling and then they see the note :) I hope it turns out good! I can't decide to put our names on it or not for my big family (They would be looking around to see who was pregnant! Sounds fun!!!)
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you.. I used an app on my phone called My Days (android) and it told me the 5 days before I o'ed were my high fertility days. That was the boom boom week!Click to expand...

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW that is a VERY CUTE way to tell your family!!! :) 4 more days until they get their balloons :) Let us know how it goes!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! xx


----------



## StephyB

Ok ladies...I need some HELP!!!

Today is day 9 of my period! What the heck!? I've never had a 9 day period...It's very very light...I've not had to go through more then one tampon a day. Tried to get into my dr this morning and he is booked and then off at lunch for his Christmas party!
I'm trying not to stress but it is hard...anyone have this happen before?


----------



## Debbzie

Cheers girls,no!.. I aint worked anything out,hahahahaha!....
Ive had enuff now... if it happens,it happens ! :)
Fingers crossed for everyone ! :)
:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I'm trying to think that way too debs but it is hard! Fingers crossed, hope you're ok hun xxxx


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Was the first few days just like a normal period? then this? - both times I got my BFP I had a normal period and then a light/brown discharge straight after - as I say I think it was my body cleaning itself out for the eggy:happydance: maybe when the period or whatever it is stops then test again hun :dust::dust::dust::hugs:

Debbzi - How long did that bleed for you go on for - from the 1st and wasn't their another bleed after? :flower:

Oasis - Fingers crossed for you hun - and if you need some help temping just hollar:haha:

AFM - All the pressies are wrapped :happydance::happydance: got a busy weekend coming up - at my mums and also my best friends tomorrow to swap pressies, then maybe a trip to the pub to meet some of my friends and finally shopping for the Christmas food tomorrow evening - just the last few bits aaargh :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - Was the first few days just like a normal period? then this? - both times I got my BFP I had a normal period and then a light/brown discharge straight after - as I say I think it was my body cleaning itself out for the eggy:happydance: maybe when the period or whatever it is stops then test again hun :dust::dust::dust::hugs:
> 
> Debbzi - How long did that bleed for you go on for - from the 1st and wasn't their another bleed after? :flower:
> 
> Oasis - Fingers crossed for you hun - and if you need some help temping just hollar:haha:
> 
> AFM - All the pressies are wrapped :happydance::happydance: got a busy weekend coming up - at my mums and also my best friends tomorrow to swap pressies, then maybe a trip to the pub to meet some of my friends and finally shopping for the Christmas food tomorrow evening - just the last few bits aaargh :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yes hun - my period before this was heavy for 3 days, then light for 2 and then gone. This one was never heavy - I did test last Saturday and it was BFN :(


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks garfie, feeling confused today cause I just got pos opk on ic, was just checking it was still neg after my neg on the other ones I was using, just read on another board that, one you should stop testing when you get your first positive opk and two, you need to temp to find out exactly when you ovulated, will def be doing this next cycle cause I wouldn't get this confusion lol. Were gunna carry on bd anyway so who knows, time will tell!! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - Was the first few days just like a normal period? then this? - both times I got my BFP I had a normal period and then a light/brown discharge straight after - as I say I think it was my body cleaning itself out for the eggy:happydance: maybe when the period or whatever it is stops then test again hun :dust::dust::dust::hugs:
> 
> Debbzi - How long did that bleed for you go on for - from the 1st and wasn't their another bleed after? :flower:
> 
> Oasis - Fingers crossed for you hun - and if you need some help temping just hollar:haha:
> 
> AFM - All the pressies are wrapped :happydance::happydance: got a busy weekend coming up - at my mums and also my best friends tomorrow to swap pressies, then maybe a trip to the pub to meet some of my friends and finally shopping for the Christmas food tomorrow evening - just the last few bits aaargh :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

how many dpo when you got your BFP??


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Both times 11DPO evening wee:haha: not fmu for me

Oasis - Sometimes our bodies gear up to ovulate but then don't for various reasons, the only way to be sure O has taken place is with the temp shift or a scan:flower: Also if this a def positive I have also seen you can get these when pregnant although usually a HPT is positive first hun - I think in your case it's probably the first reason - did you say you have been ill?:hugs:

Oh why do our bodies confuse us :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - Both times 11DPO evening wee:haha: not fmu for me
> 
> Oasis - Sometimes our bodies gear up to ovulate but then don't for various reasons, the only way to be sure O has taken place is with the temp shift or a scan:flower: Also if this a def positive I have also seen you can get these when pregnant although usually a HPT is positive first hun - I think in your case it's probably the first reason - did you say you have been ill?:hugs:
> 
> Oh why do our bodies confuse us :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I'm 26dpo :( So probably no shot :( Got into the doctor's for monday :)


----------



## Oasis717

I know garfie, it's my fault I had to poas!! I checked my cm its sticky/tacky which it usually is after O I'm stepping away from the ics I'm just confusing myself! DH thinks we should stick to the dearer opks he got me as with the ics I've had loads different results all cycle long. I wish I had more patience and could just relax til testing time:( I had been ill hun but all better for two weeks now xxxx


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Just wondering have you been drinking grapefruit juice?:flower:

Oasis - Does sound like you have already O - you are aware that the line has to be at least as dark if not darker than the control line to be a positive.:hugs:
Hun I understand exactly where you are coming from - time is ticking for us both in fact I would say my biological clock is noisier than when I was in my early 30s:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - Just wondering have you been drinking grapefruit juice?:flower:
> 
> Oasis - Does sound like you have already O - you are aware that the line has to be at least as dark if not darker than the control line to be a positive.:hugs:
> Hun I understand exactly where you are coming from - time is ticking for us both in fact I would say my biological clock is noisier than when I was in my early 30s:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

No grape fruit juice yet!


----------



## garfie

You're not taking anything other than your Folic acid supplements?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> You're not taking anything other than your Folic acid supplements?:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yep - that's it


----------



## Oasis717

Lol tell me about it garfie, time is def not on my side and although I've been lucky to get good genes and no lines on my face yet my eggs are still 41! Yes the line was darker than control line but they were only cheapie ics which I think are pants tbh, am def stepping away from the opks!! Trouble is ill be symptom spotting next, lol, gotta luv me;) xxxxxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

My blood tests came back in today at 923! I'm trying not to read too much into this.. I go back tomorrow to see if they have doubled/tripled.. then back christmas eve to confirm once again that they are rising. I won't know anything until next wednesday when they are all back in the office after the holiday! It was so nice to hear for once that my HCG levels were above a 5. Still being very very cautious!

Also, Whoever had the cold last.. passed it through the computer all the way to Michigan! I've gone through at least 3 rolls of toilet paper full of icky snot! 

Hope all is well, congratulations to the new BFP's that came.. and I'm still praying for the rest of the group to get the BFP's that they want!! <3

Happy holidays, and Merry Christmas to all! come take some of this snow we have here :)


----------



## garfie

Evelyn - Aw wow hun that's great number - hope your snotty nose has dried up:haha:

Oasis - I haven't had time to symptom spot or test:cry: think this is a 19 day cycle again:cry: - what DPO are you now hun:flower:

Stephy - Did you get any answers yet hun?:hugs:

Debzi - Hope you are okay hun:flower:

Midgey - Hope you are just to busy doing christmassey things to chat:winkwink::winkwink:

Tulip/ Gumpy - Love to you ladies as well:flower:

AFM - not sure what is happening - except I am ready for Christmas and what I don't have now I will do without:haha:

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

My ticker says 5 dpo Garfie but I got my positive opk on wed 19th at 10 am so maybe 4dpo. Today I have had lower back pain, sore bbs and mild AF cramps but as I get pmt about 8 days before AF and the symptoms mimic pregnancy symptoms I have no idea which one they could be for! I couldn't resist doing an opk today, still positive! Bloomin ics, don't think I'll get anymore of them. All ready for Xmas now, wish I could test Xmas day but that would only be 7 dpo!! Xxxx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So af is gone thank god now wait ov my phone tracker says it should be on 1st so wen u ladies think I should "START BDING"


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

No Christmas Baby for me - 19 day cycle no wonder:wacko:

However it is Christmas eve which means now I can drink and eat what I like :haha: Consultant appointment in less than a month with results back :happydance:

I hope you all have a great Christmas and a Happy New Year whatever and whoever you are doing it with - normally I cater for our family usually at least 10 this year there is just the four of us (told everyone at the beginning of the year I would be to pregnant:cry:) anyway so just me hubby and the two boys to eat drink and be merry:happydance:

MERRY CHRISTMAS

Bring on the New Year BFPs:happydance::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I am sorry Garfie, I wish you a bfp very very soon for the new year, have a wonderful Xmas, lots luv xxxxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Merry christmas to all! <3


----------



## marie_sims

Please add me to the list...I know I am little late...:blush: but tested on Christmas night...thought I would get a negative...boy was I in shock :huh: when my Clear Blue Digital read :bfp: 

I am so looking forward to being a first time mommy :)


----------



## midgey123

Hey my lovely ladies!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: sorry I haven't been on here much have been so so busy!! Merry Christmas to all of you!! :hugs::hugs: congratulations to any new bfp's somebody needs to update me on how many new ones there is!! Can't wait for all the new year bfp's :happydance: well I haven't used opk's this month but I'm sure I ovulated on the 23rd which would make me 3dpo today :happydance: so I can test and get a pretty sure result on new years day I've missed you all sooooooooooo much :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Missed you too Midgey welcome back!!! Have a look at my ic hunni, you're the expert lol. I think.it's just an evap but it has colour? Not getting my hopes up at all. On the 22 and 23 I had stabbing pains in my right pelvic side. Not really painful just uncomfortable. They've gone now. Loads luv xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







1356526131-picsay.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 11









1356525984-picsay.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## midgey123

Hun that is way too pink to be an evap :happydance: :happydance: have you got any other tests? I hope this is your bfp :happydance: :happydance: I'm going to have a tweak and see if I can make it more visible for you :hugs: I feel terrible again at the mo my daughter is so ill I had to take her down a&e last night her temperature was so high!!! She's got tonsilitis a bad ear infection and a bad cold bless her :cry: and get this!! We were told what was wrong and were waiting for the antibiotics for her for over an hour went to the reception desk to ask what was going on because we had been waiting so long the hospital had ran out of the penicillin she needed!!!!! Have you ever heard anything like it! A hospital running out of penicillin!!! :growlmad: I've got to go back up here to get her prescription this evening :growlmad: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh my god Midgey that's absolutely terrible, I've never heard anything like it in my life, poor love and poor you. I'm hoping she gets better soon, she must feel awful, how on earth can they run out? Sooner she gets started on them the better! Xxxxxx it must have been an evap hun, taken another ic with concentrated fmu and two Asda tests, absolute bfn:( I'm still not sure if I ovulated cd 16 after first positive opks or cd 21 after second positive opks and ewmc. Christ knows what my cycle is doing this month. AF is due on the 1st. I'm not testing again until then, that's if I don't spot at weekend which I always do 2/3 days before. Am thinking early testing is causing me too much disappointment but when you see so many ladies on here with bfp at 9/10 dpo it's so hard not too xxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

It's terrible isn't it!! I was disgusted hospitals running out of penicillin!! Its laughable! Oh hun if that was an evap it was a very very nasty one!! :growlmad: it looks so pink!! I'm going to do the same this month hun I'm not testing until after my missed period I'm sick of the disappointment if I do test it will be 12dpo onwards hopefully!! If I can hold out I am determined this time though :thumbup: really hope it's your month this month!! Did you read gumpys thread :cry: :cry: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Merry Christmas Ladies :)

Sorry I haven't been on in awhile - life has been SOOOO busy!!
Oasis - I really hope this is your month :)
Midgey - I hope your daughter is feeling better :) This sickness needs to go away - I feel awful again today - cold is comng back :(
Garfie - I'm thinking of drinking some grape fruit juice ;) But the taste scares me! Sorry af got ya :(
Evelyn - Can't wait to hear about xmas day and your annoucement!
Update on me - I went to the DR on Monday and was sent for blood just to make sure everything is normal...will hear back today

I promised I wasn't going to do opk's this month - but I have 2 packs of the clear blue smiley faces - So I might as well use them ;)

Midgey - You should change the title of this thread...I don't want to leave it - Love talking to all of you too much!! :0)


----------



## Oasis717

No darlin I haven't read gumpys thread will look in a minute. Must been an evap hun but yeah I know its cruel it's so pink. No tests at all for me now til 1st and if I did ovulate late it would make the 5th for AF. Said to DH we'll try one more cycle then visit docs, I'm 42 in Nov and I'm scared time is running out. Xxxxxxxxxx
Stephy I'm not going anywhere I'm staying on this thread too, luv all you ladies xxxxx


----------



## baby D

Merry Christmas ladies x hoping we all get our bumps this round x


----------



## Oasis717

Merry Xmas to you baby d, me too, hope this year is all our year for a bfp xxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Oasis717 said:


> Oh my god Midgey that's absolutely terrible, I've never heard anything like it in my life, poor love and poor you. I'm hoping she gets better soon, she must feel awful, how on earth can they run out? Sooner she gets started on them the better! Xxxxxx it must have been an evap hun, taken another ic with concentrated fmu and two Asda tests, absolute bfn:( I'm still not sure if I ovulated cd 16 after first positive opks or cd 21 after second positive opks and ewmc. Christ knows what my cycle is doing this month. AF is due on the 1st. I'm not testing again until then, that's if I don't spot at weekend which I always do 2/3 days before. Am thinking early testing is causing me too much disappointment but when you see so many ladies on here with bfp at 9/10 dpo it's so hard not too xxxxxxxxx

Don't lose hope hun! :hugs: I got a BFN until 14 DPO.. and I sure am pregnant now! Throwing up is no fun! :)


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> Merry Christmas Ladies :)
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on in awhile - life has been SOOOO busy!!
> Oasis - I really hope this is your month :)
> Midgey - I hope your daughter is feeling better :) This sickness needs to go away - I feel awful again today - cold is comng back :(
> Garfie - I'm thinking of drinking some grape fruit juice ;) But the taste scares me! Sorry af got ya :(
> Evelyn - Can't wait to hear about xmas day and your annoucement!
> Update on me - I went to the DR on Monday and was sent for blood just to make sure everything is normal...will hear back today
> 
> I promised I wasn't going to do opk's this month - but I have 2 packs of the clear blue smiley faces - So I might as well use them ;)
> 
> Midgey - You should change the title of this thread...I don't want to leave it - Love talking to all of you too much!! :0)

It went.. okay! We could only get the helium the day before christmas so we really only got one good "fly up" reaction on that day. The rest of the days they had to pull them out of the box, then we had to switch to heavy duty "shiny" balloons for my dad. We still have one more family christmas on January 5th.. then we can open our mouths! Its so hard to not share the joy we have with everybody. Hope this is your month girl! <3.


----------



## Oasis717

EvelynnsMom said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god Midgey that's absolutely terrible, I've never heard anything like it in my life, poor love and poor you. I'm hoping she gets better soon, she must feel awful, how on earth can they run out? Sooner she gets started on them the better! Xxxxxx it must have been an evap hun, taken another ic with concentrated fmu and two Asda tests, absolute bfn:( I'm still not sure if I ovulated cd 16 after first positive opks or cd 21 after second positive opks and ewmc. Christ knows what my cycle is doing this month. AF is due on the 1st. I'm not testing again until then, that's if I don't spot at weekend which I always do 2/3 days before. Am thinking early testing is causing me too much disappointment but when you see so many ladies on here with bfp at 9/10 dpo it's so hard not too xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Don't lose hope hun! :hugs: I got a BFN until 14 DPO.. and I sure am pregnant now! Throwing up is no fun! :)Click to expand...

Awww thank you, feelin a bit down about it but DH said its still very early so am trying to stay positive, sorry you are feeling rough:( really it passes for you soon xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hey girls!
Sorry I Aint been on in days!... The Christmas period has been manic with my family n OH! 
Hope you all had a lovely time :)
Any more news!??? Xxx


----------



## Debbzie

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*

Sorry,I'm abit delayed! 

So Garfie,my bleeding on the first was very scatty & stopped/started!
I've gained a little weight,things had made me wanna retch! Boobs are tender but not overly sore!
Had a sore back boxing day,I wondered why?looked at my period tracker app and aparently it was my O day!,would explain it! 
So now today I'm feeling like the dreaded witch is on her way! If the 1st was my period then I'm only due on the 9th?? Right??. 

I've not really thought about it over the Xmas period! Last night inbed,all comfy I had weird 'bubbling' feeling just under my ribs,thought it was wind! Xxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies!! Well my daughter is finally on the up bless her I've hardly slept :cry: I have no idea what's going on with my body atm and I'm pretty sure ive already ovulated or I haven't at all :shrug: I had ewcm and a high soft cp on the 19th I'd writ it down in my calendar so it wasn't the 23rd it was the 19th :haha: but now my cp is high soft and I've got loads of creamy cm? :shrug: confused!! How are all my lovely ladies? I promise to be on here more now I've got more time :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm changing the name of the thread!! Too ---- new year 2013 January bfps :) good luck ladies!!


----------



## StephyB

So happy to hear your daughter is on the mend :) love the thread name change!!!! 
I'm trying to use fertility friend app this month. My opk's are getting darker - hoping for O soon :) going with BD every other day for now :)


----------



## Oasis717

Hey hunni, so pleased about your lo, lovin the name change!! As for me? I'm not ss after finding out progesterone released after ovulation mimicks pregnancy symptoms or getting my hopes up, what will be will be. At least I know that I have ovulated as you only get progesterone released after ovulation giving sore bbs, mood swings, headaches etc and I get all those, have learnt loads on this site lol. I have no tests but I will be getting some 2mora, not sure when to test as apparently I ovulated either cd16 or cd21 according to opks, looks like I had two lh surges again this cycle, I must start temping next cycle to really pinpoint ovulation! Xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Well now I'm confused ladies :dohh: if I go off when I think I ovulated then I'm 9-10 dpo today!! :wacko: I'm ment to ovulated today gaping off when my last period was but I've not even had a hint of a sign that I'm ovulating my cp is high but definitely closed it was soft high and open on the 19th :shrug: and I had loads of ewcm which I never get :shrug: when should I take my o day as? We didn't dtd that much over that period at all like maybe twice :cry: ergh my chances seem so slim now I think about it 

Oh I know oasis :dohh: I could convince myself every month that I'm pg :growlmad: and it's my stupid body tricking me!!!! I need to start temping lol then there would be no confusion we should start temping together and get extremely confused :happydance: :happydance: it's enough stress having to look at my oh Willy everyday around o nevermind temping too it would drive me mad!! But I guess it takes away all the guessing!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx

Yayyyyyyy for your opk's stephy :happydance: you had better get bding :happydance: :happydance: good luck hope you catch the little eggy :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Glad everyone likes the name change :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol it's a plan! I haven't a clue but yep confused together!! I so wish I knew when I ovulated cause if it was cd21 I'd only be 5dpo today!! But if it was cd 16 I'd be 10, hmmmm annoying! Xxxxx


----------



## baby D

feeling dizzy tody -- hoping I am not coming down with anythig x


----------



## StephyB

Still waiting for my positive OPK. Hope it's soon! Had EWCM this morning. 

Do you ladies think I'm ok if I keep up with BD'ing every other day? 

and not sure if anyone can help me out with this...but hubby is feeling "pressured" to preform :( which does not help me :( 
Any one had this problem??? I need to figure something out fast so I can continue every other day!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, just wanted to say goodbye for now, just for the next month anyways, I'm out as spotting today and AF cramps, due AF first so looks like another cycle defeated:( I'm going to try a completely stress free approach this month. No looking things up on the internet, no opks etc, me and DH are just going to enjoy each other without the pressure of getting pregnant as I think for me anyway, it's becoming very stressful, the first time I got pregnant we did just that. So here's hoping. Also the due date for my first recent loss is 7th Jan and will be very hard for us. Will be back beginning of Feb, hopefully you'll all still be here! Loads love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> Still waiting for my positive OPK. Hope it's soon! Had EWCM this morning.
> 
> Do you ladies think I'm ok if I keep up with BD'ing every other day?
> 
> and not sure if anyone can help me out with this...but hubby is feeling "pressured" to preform :( which does not help me :(
> Any one had this problem??? I need to figure something out fast so I can continue every other day!!!!

We ran into that problem too.. but it was on my end! First, I told myself to suck it up. Then we decided to spice things up.. moving to the living room, different time of day, even "role playing" to make it feel different :)


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to say goodbye for now, just for the next month anyways, I'm out as spotting today and AF cramps, due AF first so looks like another cycle defeated:( I'm going to try a completely stress free approach this month. No looking things up on the internet, no opks etc, me and DH are just going to enjoy each other without the pressure of getting pregnant as I think for me anyway, it's becoming very stressful, the first time I got pregnant we did just that. So here's hoping. Also the due date for my first recent loss is 7th Jan and will be very hard for us. Will be back beginning of Feb, hopefully you'll all still be here! Loads love to you all xxxxxxxx

A relaxed aproach may be just what you need :hugs: will miss you though x Make sure you come back, we will be here :flower:


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to say goodbye for now, just for the next month anyways, I'm out as spotting today and AF cramps, due AF first so looks like another cycle defeated:( I'm going to try a completely stress free approach this month. No looking things up on the internet, no opks etc, me and DH are just going to enjoy each other without the pressure of getting pregnant as I think for me anyway, it's becoming very stressful, the first time I got pregnant we did just that. So here's hoping. Also the due date for my first recent loss is 7th Jan and will be very hard for us. Will be back beginning of Feb, hopefully you'll all still be here! Loads love to you all xxxxxxxx

Will miss ya Hun! Hurry back :) :hugs:


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my positive OPK. Hope it's soon! Had EWCM this morning.
> 
> Do you ladies think I'm ok if I keep up with BD'ing every other day?
> 
> and not sure if anyone can help me out with this...but hubby is feeling "pressured" to preform :( which does not help me :(
> Any one had this problem??? I need to figure something out fast so I can continue every other day!!!!
> 
> We ran into that problem too.. but it was on my end! First, I told myself to suck it up. Then we decided to spice things up.. moving to the living room, different time of day, even "role playing" to make it feel different :)Click to expand...

His problem is finishing :( got him today though :happydance:
Still no positive OPK


----------



## Debbzie

Awwhh big :hug: oasis!... :) xxxx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Happy New Year's ladies well I am on cd14 ovulated today so I'm about to get some bding done today & tomorrow DTD 2 days ago I hope that was enough so we can catch this eggy stinky bean I'm hoping for sticky bean baby dust to all of us to still waiting fx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

oh yeah I'm testing on January 15th can't wait can't wait


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi ladies i just popped to see how everyone is and well i could do with a few sympathetic ears xxx i know im not ttc anymore and this last week has been so hard i dont know who else to talk to. as u know me and the oh split on christmas day after the hurtfull things he said about my daughter so i was feeling really shit and my 9 yr old was (so i thought) full up with the flu so needless to say our christmas was pretty shit surely things couldnt get any worse could it! on the 27th my daughter woke up and her eye was all swollen and her temp was 39 and seeing as she had the flu i thought it was conjuntivities link to that. so booked her in with docs to get drops. got to docs and was rushed to hospital and was told she had peri orbital cellulitis and she needed iv antibiotics, a ct scan and blood tests to check the extent of the infection. it took 4 doctors to hold her down to get iv in. the following morning they did the ct scan and the nurse came in and told me she had to be nil by mouth. so ofcourse i started panicking and noone would tell me anything. eventually they told me she was being transferred to another hospital for surgery because the infection had spread to the sinuses and they were worried about an abcess that had formed and if it burst she would go blind. we got to the other hospital but they decided to wait on the antibiotics to see if they work. the nurses kept trying to force drops into diones eyes and nose everyday and were always shouting at her. i tried to explain that it was her adhd. as the days went on they decided the antibiotics were working and she didnt need surgery just to continue with the meds. but everytime she had them she would really fight and then scream in pain. this went on 3 days getting worse and worse and the whole time the staff were really horrible to her shouting at her. then yesterday the consultant came round and told the nurses off because he never said to give her drops so they had screamed and shouted at her for nothing. then last night they decided to link the iv up when she was sleeping and as she was snoring away she wouldnt even know (they did this the first night and she didnt even stir). but within seconds of them doing it she started screaming annd shaking really badly so i knew she wasnt putting it on the poor kid was genuinely in pain. after 20 mins of trying to persuade the nurse something was def wrong she checked it and realised it wasnt working properly and the whole area was bright red. so they had to pull it straight out. i was fuming they had put her through hell the poor kids is left traumatised. noone apologised or even spoke to us after that. the following morning a nurse came in with antibiotics to came home and we were just ignored then. so me and her dad now feel really crap for not listening to her. to make matters worse the whole ward near enough was full of tiny babies so all i could here most of the time was little babies crying which was just a nasty reminder of what i cant have and to make matters even worse i think im ovulating too.
we finally came home today but now my bloody boiler is knackered.

im so sorry for putting this on here but i see u ladies as friends and had noone else to talk to. i hope 2013 gets better coz it really cant get any worse xxx


----------



## midgey123

Firstly HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Gumpy we are all here for you hun we all see you as our friend and big :hugs: to you what horrible nurses!!!! I would have went mental how rude shouting at a little girl like that rude doesn't cover it I can think of a few words that would :growlmad: I hope she is on the mend now hun what a shame I'm so sorry all this is happening to you now :hugs: but you know what people say when you get to your lowest point things will start to look up :hugs: I hope this is the case for you :hugs: :hugs: please stay in touch we will all miss you even if you just want to moan we will all be happy to listen :hugs: xxxxxxxx

Oasis I've sent you an email if you check back on here :hugs: can't wait for you too be back! Xxxxxxxx

Good luck to all the testers a the ovulaters!!!! :happydance: hoping the bfp's are hoping to come in soon xxxxxxxx

Well I don't know where I am in my cycle at all :shrug: no idea what is going on so I'm just going to have to wait for af :shrug: over when I should of ovulated I had thick cm so I know I wasn't fertile then just a waiting game now! Xxxxxxxx

If I've missed anyone I will get back to you just need a catch up!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

thanks hun im putting a formal complaint in xxx 
i hope u get answers soon xx


----------



## StephyB

Gumpy Hun... I'm so sorry to hear that! Thinking of you right now - hugsX
I'm glad you are putting in a formal complaint!! I would do the same! Hope you're daughter is feeling much better!! Stop in to vent anytime! That's what we're all here for... Support!!


----------



## StephyB

Happy New years Ladies!!! XO

I got a smiley face on my clear blue OPK test today :happydance::happydance::happydance:
So happy I bought these sonim not trying to guess on my ovulation!!! I'm CD 20 :) long cycles!!


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Grumpy- So sorry to hear that hun! We're here for you even if it is just to moan about life! I feel like all I can do lately is moan! coming from a worker in the medical field you should NOT join the medical field if you are not personable. You need to have excellent bedside manner, no matter what age of the person, gender, or tolerance. That is THEIR job.

When I had our daughter I had the rudest anestesologist that treated me like dirt. First off, I was getting an epidural.. they are supposed to position you on the hump of the bed for easier poke-age. They didn't do that, then they kicked my mom out of the room for no reason. Then I was having a contraction and a panic attack and they continued to yell at me to sit still.. Excuse me! So he had to pull it out and try all over again. Then when he got done he said "See, wasn't that hard.. was it." and rudely walked out.

The best thing you can do? File a complaint, Don't stop until you get an apology from EVERY nurse on that floor, and EVERY doctor who didn't maintain the nurses. 

On a side note: I hope you're feeling better, and I hope that you and your OH can resolve things and that he apologizes too! Give your daughter a great big squeeze from all of us!


----------



## StephyB

Another Smiley face OPK today :happydance:
Look at my clear blue OPK vs my cheapies....
Cheapie should have been positive too but didn't show
So worth the extra money to not have to guess with the smiley faces :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gumpyttc5

it is def over between us hun after seeing people on tv with nf he kept going on about how gross and disgusting it was and how he changed his mind and didnt want a child with me because he wouldnt want his child looking like that. even though he know that kaelyn has it. how can i stay with someone who is repulsed by a condition that my daughter has. no chance xx dione is loads better now thankfully but im having trouble adjusting to being alone again the evenings are too quiet xx

a good friend of mine asked me out on a date last night and told me if i really want a baby he would gladly co parent with me. aww love him xx


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hope u catch that eggy hunnie xxx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Omg Idk wat is goin on ok started my period on 19/12/12 it was over on the 22/12/12 I ov on 1/1/13 but on 31/12/12 I had what I thought was ovulation bleeding(tmi) it was just very light brown spottin..But today wen I woke up I had cramps and the bleeding got a little heavier and I passed a few clots I guess my question would be can I start my period 2 weeks early I'm only on CD 15 I'm going crazy over here please ladies if you can help me any advice will be great


----------



## garfie

Happy New Year Ladies

Now to read back and see what you have all been up to:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Gumpy - Aw hun BIG hugs - been there and brought up my two children, not easy but sooooooo worth it and I guess you can say it made me a stronger and happier person than when I was living with their dad - all I can say hun is you will get through this and I agree if he can't cope now he never will:flower: I sent you a message on you journal a while ago hope things start looking up for you, so sorry to hear about them nasty nurses I went through something similar with my son a few years ago they were pinning him down and trying to insert a canular took them 9 attempts (my son still talks about it now) :cry:

Hey get you already got them waiting in the wings for you:happydance:

Oasis - Don't stay away to long, understand what you mean about due date my second one was due on the 13 January :cry:

Midgey - Hey hun I bet it was fun in your house with your little one - my two are 10 and 12 so it was all mobile phones and kindles this year. Moan alert I bought my eldest a phone and when he opened it Christmas day it didn't have a sim card in. So I went to car phone warehouse (we bought it on line) and they gave me a new sim card had to wait 24 hours (my eldest doesn't do waiting very well!) so waited the next day still nothing so rang orange who said give it another 24 hours - waiting - still nothing - rang them again and said oh dear we have the wrong serial number wait 24 hours and it should be ok.

My son has been very patient up to this point but his xbox broke just wore out I think so now he has no xbox or phone so I am seeing his meltdowns. I went into another carphone warehouse shop explained it as now nearly New Years Eve and he still hasn't been able to text or phone :growlmad: anyway the lad was very helpful and tapped a few keys and said leave it until 4 ish and it should work :happydance: anyway it did and all the way through shopping with the boys his phone kept bleeping haha: didn't realise I had sent him so many tester messages) anyway he is happy now as his phone works and we bought him a new xbox (early birthday pressie):happydance: so now like most mums I'm skint:haha:

Stephy - Wow I might have to try the smiley face ones - oh no wait I'm supposed to be taking the relaxed approach.:haha:

Debzi - Hope you had a good Christmas hun.

Love to all the new BFPs - 2013 is our year ladies :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Gumpyttc5 said:


> hi ladies i just popped to see how everyone is and well i could do with a few sympathetic ears xxx i know im not ttc anymore and this last week has been so hard i dont know who else to talk to. as u know me and the oh split on christmas day after the hurtfull things he said about my daughter so i was feeling really shit and my 9 yr old was (so i thought) full up with the flu so needless to say our christmas was pretty shit surely things couldnt get any worse could it! on the 27th my daughter woke up and her eye was all swollen and her temp was 39 and seeing as she had the flu i thought it was conjuntivities link to that. so booked her in with docs to get drops. got to docs and was rushed to hospital and was told she had peri orbital cellulitis and she needed iv antibiotics, a ct scan and blood tests to check the extent of the infection. it took 4 doctors to hold her down to get iv in. the following morning they did the ct scan and the nurse came in and told me she had to be nil by mouth. so ofcourse i started panicking and noone would tell me anything. eventually they told me she was being transferred to another hospital for surgery because the infection had spread to the sinuses and they were worried about an abcess that had formed and if it burst she would go blind. we got to the other hospital but they decided to wait on the antibiotics to see if they work. the nurses kept trying to force drops into diones eyes and nose everyday and were always shouting at her. i tried to explain that it was her adhd. as the days went on they decided the antibiotics were working and she didnt need surgery just to continue with the meds. but everytime she had them she would really fight and then scream in pain. this went on 3 days getting worse and worse and the whole time the staff were really horrible to her shouting at her. then yesterday the consultant came round and told the nurses off because he never said to give her drops so they had screamed and shouted at her for nothing. then last night they decided to link the iv up when she was sleeping and as she was snoring away she wouldnt even know (they did this the first night and she didnt even stir). but within seconds of them doing it she started screaming annd shaking really badly so i knew she wasnt putting it on the poor kid was genuinely in pain. after 20 mins of trying to persuade the nurse something was def wrong she checked it and realised it wasnt working properly and the whole area was bright red. so they had to pull it straight out. i was fuming they had put her through hell the poor kids is left traumatised. noone apologised or even spoke to us after that. the following morning a nurse came in with antibiotics to came home and we were just ignored then. so me and her dad now feel really crap for not listening to her. to make matters worse the whole ward near enough was full of tiny babies so all i could here most of the time was little babies crying which was just a nasty reminder of what i cant have and to make matters even worse i think im ovulating too.
> we finally came home today but now my bloody boiler is knackered.
> 
> im so sorry for putting this on here but i see u ladies as friends and had noone else to talk to. i hope 2013 gets better coz it really cant get any worse xxx

Awwh gumpy,big massive :hugs:
See,your alot calmer than me,because if it was me i wud of got arrested for assaulting the nurses,no1 talks to me like poo nevermind my own poorly child !.... I wish i could come n give you a massive hug & tell you its all gonna be ok!... All my love to you & your little family ! xxxx


----------



## baby D

beginning to think I will never experience pregnancy again ---- OH has now decided that he isnt so sure we can afford another, though says he knows he would love his child. Once our DD starts school in September, we will have about £1000 disposable income -- he isnt sure he wanats the most of it going on another childcare bill.


----------



## Debbzie

My xmas was fun ta garfie,hope yours was too... now your little boys fone is finally working :)

Aww baby D,My oh has been like this for months,wants n then isnt sure.... now he says if it happens it happens!... Its difficult for us has he only has one testicle anyhow... soooo im wondering if thats why we aint caught,and the fact where very umm,relaxed when it comes to DTD xx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

baby D said:


> beginning to think I will never experience pregnancy again ---- OH has now decided that he isnt so sure we can afford another, though says he knows he would love his child. Once our DD starts school in September, we will have about £1000 disposable income -- he isnt sure he wanats the most of it going on another childcare bill.

If we all waited until we could "afford" to have a child, we would never have one. I'm not saying if you can't afford food.. then you probably shouldn't concieve.. but if you could make it by? Go for it! :)


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom - how's it going hun?


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> EvelynnsMom - how's it going hun?

I feel horrible saying that I just feel cruddy.. because I know how many of you guys would kill to feel like I feel right now. I just can't seem to shake this morning sickness gig. If anybody in here has any tricks from their pregnancies ( I never got this sick with my daughter) they are appreciated!

The worst part is that I can't puke, its just all nausea!

How are you doing Stephy?


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> EvelynnsMom - how's it going hun?
> 
> I feel horrible saying that I just feel cruddy.. because I know how many of you guys would kill to feel like I feel right now. I just can't seem to shake this morning sickness gig. If anybody in here has any tricks from their pregnancies ( I never got this sick with my daughter) they are appreciated!
> 
> The worst part is that I can't puke, its just all nausea!
> 
> How are you doing Stephy?Click to expand...

Awwww...sorry to hear you're feeling cruddy :( I hope it gets better! :hugs:
I'm ok! Got my pos opk on jan 1 st :) glad i used the expensive ones this time because i learned that i O later then i thiught!! got lots of Bd in. Dec 21/23/25/27/30.. Jan 1/2!! Sorry tmi but I track lol. Hope its enough!


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Awww yay! :dust: 

maybe if I spread some morning sickness your way you'll get pregnant! My step-MIL made this cake tonight that is called "better than sex cake" oh, my, gosh. It was better than sex!

Too bad the baby didn't agree, and decided to eject it.

I really really hope this is your month, and everybody elses month! <3

:hugs:


----------



## midgey123

Hey you beautiful ladies :flower:

Well I'm supposedly 6dpo today going off when I 'usually' ovulate I had ewcm about 3 days after my af finished and since then creamy cm :shrug: until today just to confuse me loads more my body decides to give me tons and I mean tons of ewcm :shrug: does that mean I haven't ovulated already and I'm ovulating now?!?! I'm so confused!!!! :cry: I have no idea what's going on right now I need opk's :dohh: at least I would know when I ovulated good luck to all of you :happydance: when are people starting to test :happydance: we need the first bfp of 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> Awww yay! :dust:
> 
> maybe if I spread some morning sickness your way you'll get pregnant! My step-MIL made this cake tonight that is called "better than sex cake" oh, my, gosh. It was better than sex!
> 
> Too bad the baby didn't agree, and decided to eject it.
> 
> I really really hope this is your month, and everybody elses month! <3
> 
> :hugs:

OHHH YUM! I've had that before! And boy oh boy is it ever GOOD! and way better then sex:haha:
Thanks for your well wishes :hugs:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Hey you beautiful ladies :flower:
> 
> Well I'm supposedly 6dpo today going off when I 'usually' ovulate I had ewcm about 3 days after my af finished and since then creamy cm :shrug: until today just to confuse me loads more my body decides to give me tons and I mean tons of ewcm :shrug: does that mean I haven't ovulated already and I'm ovulating now?!?! I'm so confused!!!! :cry: I have no idea what's going on right now I need opk's :dohh: at least I would know when I ovulated good luck to all of you :happydance: when are people starting to test :happydance: we need the first bfp of 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Order some OPK's from ebay hun :)
for 2 months I was wrong on my ovualtion - it wasn't until that OPK that I knew I ovulated for sure!
I'm 2dpo today - For sure not testing until Jan 19th! It's long away but I can't bare to see a neg


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey you beautiful ladies :flower:
> 
> Well I'm supposedly 6dpo today going off when I 'usually' ovulate I had ewcm about 3 days after my af finished and since then creamy cm :shrug: until today just to confuse me loads more my body decides to give me tons and I mean tons of ewcm :shrug: does that mean I haven't ovulated already and I'm ovulating now?!?! I'm so confused!!!! :cry: I have no idea what's going on right now I need opk's :dohh: at least I would know when I ovulated good luck to all of you :happydance: when are people starting to test :happydance: we need the first bfp of 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Order some OPK's from ebay hun :)
> for 2 months I was wrong on my ovualtion - it wasn't until that OPK that I knew I ovulated for sure!
> I'm 2dpo today - For sure not testing until Jan 19th! It's long away but I can't bare to see a negClick to expand...


hey hunni :hugs: I normally use opk's I decided too give it a break this month and not try too hard and just relax really but now I don't know when I ovulated and im confused :shrug: ooooooooo good luck hun!!!! when are going to test? :happydance: im really thinking that its impossible this month I relaxed a bit too much and we hardly dtd we were sooo busy!!! :dohh:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey you beautiful ladies :flower:
> 
> Well I'm supposedly 6dpo today going off when I 'usually' ovulate I had ewcm about 3 days after my af finished and since then creamy cm :shrug: until today just to confuse me loads more my body decides to give me tons and I mean tons of ewcm :shrug: does that mean I haven't ovulated already and I'm ovulating now?!?! I'm so confused!!!! :cry: I have no idea what's going on right now I need opk's :dohh: at least I would know when I ovulated good luck to all of you :happydance: when are people starting to test :happydance: we need the first bfp of 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Order some OPK's from ebay hun :)
> for 2 months I was wrong on my ovualtion - it wasn't until that OPK that I knew I ovulated for sure!
> I'm 2dpo today - For sure not testing until Jan 19th! It's long away but I can't bare to see a negClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hey hunni :hugs: I normally use opk's I decided too give it a break this month and not try too hard and just relax really but now I don't know when I ovulated and im confused :shrug: ooooooooo good luck hun!!!! when are going to test? :happydance: im really thinking that its impossible this month I relaxed a bit too much and we hardly dtd we were sooo busy!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

I think relaxing is key!! it is SO hard for me though :(
We've been busy too and I just hope all that Bd'ing will pay off LOL
I'm not testing for awhile - I'm back to holding off and not wasting my money on tests until I have to


----------



## midgey123

everyone tells me too just relax and let it happen etc so I thought I would try it again this month I had too much to do with the lo's birthdays Christmas my anniversary and new year we were so busy so the perfect month to relax and let it happen :thumbup: I really don't think its likely though so not getting my hopes up really hope this is your month hun I may start temping next month and drive myself crazy with that :happydance:


----------



## tulip11

hi how are you all ? any good news so far ? GL to all of you


----------



## midgey123

hey tulip :hugs: how are you hun? any good news from you? we are still waiting for our first new year bfp :thumbup:

well I decided to test oh is SURE he can see 'something' I on the other hand can see nothing :shrug: he has tweaked the pictures I cant see it what do you ladies think? I will add the pics in the next post :hugs:


----------



## midgey123

It was diluted afternoon urine :shrug: I don't know I can't see anything he is absolutely certain he can :haha: bless him :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1357313706891.jpg
File size: 145.6 KB
Views: 5









PicsArt_1357313729068.jpg
File size: 148.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> everyone tells me too just relax and let it happen etc so I thought I would try it again this month I had too much to do with the lo's birthdays Christmas my anniversary and new year we were so busy so the perfect month to relax and let it happen :thumbup: I really don't think its likely though so not getting my hopes up really hope this is your month hun I may start temping next month and drive myself crazy with that :happydance:

I have eveything crossed that this is all of our month!!!
I'm not giving up HOPE

I'm starting to temp soon - I have everything to do it, I just keep forgetting to take temp!!


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> It was diluted afternoon urine :shrug: I don't know I can't see anything he is absolutely certain he can :haha: bless him :hugs:

I can't see anything hun...sorry, I'm just being honest, But i am REALLY bad at this line game!!! Take my opinion with a grain of salt please!!


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> It was diluted afternoon urine :shrug: I don't know I can't see anything he is absolutely certain he can :haha: bless him :hugs:
> 
> I can't see anything hun...sorry, I'm just being honest, But i am REALLY bad at this line game!!! Take my opinion with a grain of salt please!!Click to expand...


lol I cant either hun I cant see what my oh is seeing :shrug: normally he is like that is 150% negative but today hes dancing about like a fairy saying theres a line!! and im like errrm no babe there is nothing there!!


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> hey tulip :hugs: how are you hun? any good news from you? we are still waiting for our first new year bfp :thumbup:
> 
> well I decided to test oh is SURE he can see 'something' I on the other hand can see nothing :shrug: he has tweaked the pictures I cant see it what do you ladies think? I will add the pics in the next post :hugs:

I am doing well..just paying no attention this cycle even though sometimes I dont remember my CD and DPO :haha: not any good news hun:nope: I hope we all would get our shy BFP very soon ...infact I read new american research recently which shows that those who cant conceive naturally in first year most of them must conceive in the 2nd year so fingers crossed :thumbup: I am having bad headaches since last few days .....but thanks to DH he always says that just enjoy this life we ill get our BFP very soon so dont worry too much :hugs: in distant relatives one woman at age of 40 got her first BFP after 22 years isnt this amazing ?


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> It was diluted afternoon urine :shrug: I don't know I can't see anything he is absolutely certain he can :haha: bless him :hugs:
> 
> I can't see anything hun...sorry, I'm just being honest, But i am REALLY bad at this line game!!! Take my opinion with a grain of salt please!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol I cant either hun I cant see what my oh is seeing :shrug: normally he is like that is 150% negative but today hes dancing about like a fairy saying theres a line!! and im like errrm no babe there is nothing there!!Click to expand...

:hugs: i REALLY hope your OH is correct :)
Keep us posted!!!!! 

x


----------



## midgey123

tulip11 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> hey tulip :hugs: how are you hun? any good news from you? we are still waiting for our first new year bfp :thumbup:
> 
> well I decided to test oh is SURE he can see 'something' I on the other hand can see nothing :shrug: he has tweaked the pictures I cant see it what do you ladies think? I will add the pics in the next post :hugs:
> 
> I am doing well..just paying no attention this cycle even though sometimes I dont remember my CD and DPO :haha: not any good news hun:nope: I hope we all would get our shy BFP very soon ...infact I read new american research recently which shows that those who cant conceive naturally in first year most of them must conceive in the 2nd year so fingers crossed :thumbup: I am having bad headaches since last few days .....but thanks to DH he always says that just enjoy this life we ill get our BFP very soon so dont worry too much :hugs: in distant relatives one woman at age of 40 got her first BFP after 22 years isnt this amazing ?Click to expand...


oh wow hun that is amazing after 22 years!!! :cloud9: hope it happens for you this cycle hun im sure it will happen soon 
im past the 2 year mark now and statistics say that after 2 years the chances go downhill from there so they are against me atm im hoping I don't get to the 3 year mark :cry: but I suppose its not actually that far away :cry: we will all get our bfp's someday its just taking its time for us I guess :hugs:


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> It was diluted afternoon urine :shrug: I don't know I can't see anything he is absolutely certain he can :haha: bless him :hugs:
> 
> I can't see anything hun...sorry, I'm just being honest, But i am REALLY bad at this line game!!! Take my opinion with a grain of salt please!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol I cant either hun I cant see what my oh is seeing :shrug: normally he is like that is 150% negative but today hes dancing about like a fairy saying theres a line!! and im like errrm no babe there is nothing there!!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: i REALLY hope your OH is correct :)
> Keep us posted!!!!!
> 
> xClick to expand...

I hope he is too for once :haha: I think im going too hold my pee LOADS and try again later :haha: because the pee was diluted if it is really concentrated it should be slighty darker later right? poas addict right here :winkwink:


----------



## midgey123

oh wow ladies I am pissed off :growlmad: my friend has just told me she is pregnant she had a baby a month ago and doesn't think she can keep it as it would be too much THEN she added on the last bit of the message oh when are you going for your fetility tests :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: that just basically said to me oh look how fertile I am and I don't even want a baby you would kill for a baby but you cant have one so when are testing to see whats wrong :growlmad: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I could pop I am that angry


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> oh wow ladies I am pissed off :growlmad: my friend has just told me she is pregnant she had a baby a month ago and doesn't think she can keep it as it would be too much THEN she added on the last bit of the message oh when are you going for your fetility tests :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: that just basically said to me oh look how fertile I am and I don't even want a baby you would kill for a baby but you cant have one so when are testing to see whats wrong :growlmad: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I could pop I am that angry

OHHHHHHHHH I would be ANGRY too!!!!!
GRRRRRRRRRR some people just don't get it!
Keep calm and carry on though :) Your body needs 'stress free'.

I'm kinda sad - seems like everyone around me is preggo, Between DH and I - 5 friends have told us over the holidays that they are expecting and 4 of them were un planned!!! GAHHH


----------



## Wishin4Babi

ok so no more bleeding or cramps omg this is so nerve racking so idk if it was and early period or early ib or maybe be the opk was wrong so many questions and not enough answers I might just be out this month


----------



## midgey123

it has really made me angry because she knows how long ive been trying and how difficult it has been for me shes was there when I had my chemical and she knew how upset I was about it I was in pieces 

and I know how you feel it was like all of my friends got pregnant together and had all of there babies just before Christmas :cry: which was very hard and now one of them is pregnant again and is going to get rid of it :cry: I would love to get pregnant by 'a slip up' life is just unfair at times I suppose


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> it has really made me angry because she knows how long ive been trying and how difficult it has been for me shes was there when I had my chemical and she knew how upset I was about it I was in pieces
> 
> and I know how you feel it was like all of my friends got pregnant together and had all of there babies just before Christmas :cry: which was very hard and now one of them is pregnant again and is going to get rid of it :cry: I would love to get pregnant by 'a slip up' life is just unfair at times I suppose

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know EXACTLY how you feel!!
We need to believe that "everything happens for a reason"!
We will get Pregnant Midgey!!
:hugs:
All I have been doing today is reading all the reviews on CB OPK's....basically driving myself nuts!!!
Why do I continue to do this! 2ww SUCKS!!!


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> it has really made me angry because she knows how long ive been trying and how difficult it has been for me shes was there when I had my chemical and she knew how upset I was about it I was in pieces
> 
> and I know how you feel it was like all of my friends got pregnant together and had all of there babies just before Christmas :cry: which was very hard and now one of them is pregnant again and is going to get rid of it :cry: I would love to get pregnant by 'a slip up' life is just unfair at times I suppose
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I know EXACTLY how you feel!!
> We need to believe that "everything happens for a reason"!
> We will get Pregnant Midgey!!
> :hugs:
> All I have been doing today is reading all the reviews on CB OPK's....basically driving myself nuts!!!
> Why do I continue to do this! 2ww SUCKS!!!Click to expand...

I know hun we should just call it hell instead :dohh: if the boot fits and all :haha: we will get pregnant im just impatient and want it right now :blush: thanks hun :hugs: cb digital opks are supposed to be really really good hun ive used them and I think they are great :hugs:


----------



## midgey123

Wishin4Babi said:


> ok so no more bleeding or cramps omg this is so nerve racking so idk if it was and early period or early ib or maybe be the opk was wrong so many questions and not enough answers I might just be out this month

good luck hun have you tried testing? :hugs:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> it has really made me angry because she knows how long ive been trying and how difficult it has been for me shes was there when I had my chemical and she knew how upset I was about it I was in pieces
> 
> and I know how you feel it was like all of my friends got pregnant together and had all of there babies just before Christmas :cry: which was very hard and now one of them is pregnant again and is going to get rid of it :cry: I would love to get pregnant by 'a slip up' life is just unfair at times I suppose
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I know EXACTLY how you feel!!
> We need to believe that "everything happens for a reason"!
> We will get Pregnant Midgey!!
> :hugs:
> All I have been doing today is reading all the reviews on CB OPK's....basically driving myself nuts!!!
> Why do I continue to do this! 2ww SUCKS!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know hun we should just call it hell instead :dohh: if the boot fits and all :haha: we will get pregnant im just impatient and want it right now :blush: thanks hun :hugs: cb digital opks are supposed to be really really good hun ive used them and I think they are great :hugs:Click to expand...

lol yes hell would be a better term to use :haha:
Made sure to BD the day I got the smiley positive face and then the next day too - did I do that right?


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> it has really made me angry because she knows how long ive been trying and how difficult it has been for me shes was there when I had my chemical and she knew how upset I was about it I was in pieces
> 
> and I know how you feel it was like all of my friends got pregnant together and had all of there babies just before Christmas :cry: which was very hard and now one of them is pregnant again and is going to get rid of it :cry: I would love to get pregnant by 'a slip up' life is just unfair at times I suppose
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I know EXACTLY how you feel!!
> We need to believe that "everything happens for a reason"!
> We will get Pregnant Midgey!!
> :hugs:
> All I have been doing today is reading all the reviews on CB OPK's....basically driving myself nuts!!!
> Why do I continue to do this! 2ww SUCKS!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know hun we should just call it hell instead :dohh: if the boot fits and all :haha: we will get pregnant im just impatient and want it right now :blush: thanks hun :hugs: cb digital opks are supposed to be really really good hun ive used them and I think they are great :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yes hell would be a better term to use :haha:
> Made sure to BD the day I got the smiley positive face and then the next day too - did I do that right?Click to expand...

I would say so hun did you dtd a couple of days before aswell that's meant to help!! your supposed to ovulate a 12-24 hours after a positive opk so I think you've done plenty enough it only takes one :spermy: I really hope you've caught it!!! :hugs:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> it has really made me angry because she knows how long ive been trying and how difficult it has been for me shes was there when I had my chemical and she knew how upset I was about it I was in pieces
> 
> and I know how you feel it was like all of my friends got pregnant together and had all of there babies just before Christmas :cry: which was very hard and now one of them is pregnant again and is going to get rid of it :cry: I would love to get pregnant by 'a slip up' life is just unfair at times I suppose
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I know EXACTLY how you feel!!
> We need to believe that "everything happens for a reason"!
> We will get Pregnant Midgey!!
> :hugs:
> All I have been doing today is reading all the reviews on CB OPK's....basically driving myself nuts!!!
> Why do I continue to do this! 2ww SUCKS!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know hun we should just call it hell instead :dohh: if the boot fits and all :haha: we will get pregnant im just impatient and want it right now :blush: thanks hun :hugs: cb digital opks are supposed to be really really good hun ive used them and I think they are great :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lol yes hell would be a better term to use :haha:
> Made sure to BD the day I got the smiley positive face and then the next day too - did I do that right?Click to expand...
> 
> I would say so hun did you dtd a couple of days before aswell that's meant to help!! your supposed to ovulate a 12-24 hours after a positive opk so I think you've done plenty enough it only takes one :spermy: I really hope you've caught it!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Well to satisfy my mind for now, I called the clear blue hotline! They must think I'm nuts...told her i got my + on Jan 1. She said make sure you DTD within 48 hours from that point, which I did. She said "You've done all you can...now you wait"...
Not sure why hearing this eases my mind, but it does!!!

Let the wait begin!!!!!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :loopy:


----------



## midgey123

omg that is so funny :rofl::rofl: your crazier than me you rang clear blue :haha: ohhh that has cheered me up so so much!!!! well if you have done enough hun I would just sit back and RELAX :hugs::hugs:


----------



## StephyB

I'm a complete nut job! :haha:

Going to try so hard to keep myself occupied and try hard to relax...probably easier said then done!


----------



## StephyB

:doh: I took a hot bath last night because my back was sore and I'm now reading thats a "no no" during the 2 week wait :(:(


----------



## midgey123

ohhhh noooo really??? where did you read that!! ive never heard of that one before I have a shower every morning but every couple of days I love to relax in the bath!!!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh: I tested again ill post pics in a sec :hugs:


----------



## midgey123

Right here it is :shrug: I think I maybe see 'something' but I've been hearing bad thing about frer :nope:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1357331623895.jpg
File size: 126.2 KB
Views: 15









PicsArt_1357331637985.jpg
File size: 124.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## StephyB

hun....i'm really bad at this....post in the pregnancy test gallery? There's tons of ladies out there that are way better at this then me!!

MY fingers and toes are crossed for you!


----------



## midgey123

oooo yeah I could try that hun :) im just not trusting frer atm sorry about the pic btw its terrible lol


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> Right here it is :shrug: I think I maybe see 'something' but I've been hearing bad thing about frer :nope:

I can see a line hun :happydance:


----------



## midgey123

tulip11 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Right here it is :shrug: I think I maybe see 'something' but I've been hearing bad thing about frer :nope:
> 
> I can see a line hun :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks hun :hugs: is it not too close too the other line though :shrug: im so confused :haha:


----------



## Debbzie

Well girls,4days before AF is due !... DTD last night,and he made me bleed,but it was only pale pink !,normally DTD will make AF come,and nothing... Hmm,Wondering ???

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## garfie

Debzi - Oh fingers crossed for you - you don't temp do you?:flower:

Midgey - I can see a line hun but it's up close and personal with the other so not sure if that's a positive or not - I always use Superdrug don't trust FRERS:cry:

Stephy - Aw no I have a bath every night - don't say that's not good for you, I know when you are PG they say not to have a HOT bath but don't take away my luxory in the TWW as well:cry: Congrats on the Pos OPK :haha: for ringing up the help line - glad she's put your mind at rest (for now):winkwink:

Oasis - How are you hun:hugs:

How are the pregnant ladies doing - any more symptoms:flower:


AFM - Anyone care to look at my chart - what a mess first of all I thought I O'd on CD8 then realised it was probably the odd glass of wine I had been having. Then thought for sure it was CD11 (more normal for me) but :nope: we are on CD13 and my temps are still dancing:haha:

:hugs:

X
:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Nah,i give it ago but i constantly had unbroken sleep n stuff so i just give up ! LOL...
Feel like ive got indegestion coming on,and i never ever have this!... weird :( xx


----------



## baby D

So very cramps down low today and hot flushes! But have them some months in run up to AF anyway and always when preggo so who knows! Plus don't think we have DTD enough!


----------



## midgey123

OMG OMG OMG LADIES I just did a test I'm crying and effing shaking and all sorts I've shined a light through the test so you can see it better pic was took at about 10 mins it is soooooo faint
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1357504292993.jpg
File size: 163 KB
Views: 14









PicsArt_1357504317565.jpg
File size: 163.3 KB
Views: 14









PicsArt_1357504431719.jpg
File size: 115.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tulip11

hun I can see a line specially in the third pic...fingers crossed its start of your BFP so happy for you..congrats


----------



## midgey123

honestly hun I am so so scared :cry: im trying to not get too excited about it and ill test again in a couple of days :) hopefully it will be darker!! you ok? how many dpo are you?


----------



## Debbzie

Yeeey midgey !!!! I can see it in the 2nd and 3rd !!!!

Well,im out i guess,as im bleeding !!!!!!! :(
So im gonna ring docs 2morrow either get an apptment or go an see them :)
I think i need help conceiving... as my periods are allll over the fuking place,sorry for swearing !!!!

xxx


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> honestly hun I am so so scared :cry: im trying to not get too excited about it and ill test again in a couple of days :) hopefully it will be darker!! you ok? how many dpo are you?

dont worry just relax hun...well today spotting has been started seems like af is on her way so I am out again completely heart broken going to make finally appointment with GP in coming few days..and going to start first time CBFM hope it works for me as I read so many good reviews about it...stay blessed...


----------



## midgey123

I am so so sorry af got you both :cry: I would get some help both of you if you think you need it :hugs: I hope theres nothing wrong and your bfp,s are just taking there time :hugs:
I cant help been scared its happened before then its all just gone away :cry:


----------



## Debbzie

Try n not think about it midgey.... i got everything crossed for you!

IM not sure if im ovulating??... and with OH only having one testicle,its difficult...he doesnt want me getting help,so i cant tell him!.. he says it will happen when it happens!??? xx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - can deff see it in third pic Hun and so can all my family:winkwink:

Try and relax Hun it looks like you have yourself a bfp :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Midgey Hun - I can see it in the third pic :) fingers crossed for you!


----------



## midgey123

garfie- :happydance::happydance: I am going to test again in a couple of days :hugs: im going to TRY and keep calm until then :cloud9: are you in the tww hun? or waiting :hugs: xxxxx

debbzie- I would go and get checked to see if your ovulating hun what makes you think your not? my oh was like that whatever happens happens until we got passed the 2 year mark now he thinks we should get tested to see whats up im sure it will happen soon though :hugs: xxx


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> Midgey Hun - I can see it in the third pic :) fingers crossed for you!

thanks hun :hugs: how are you feeling? I really hope this is finally something :cry: im glad you can all see it :happydance:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> Midgey Hun - I can see it in the third pic :) fingers crossed for you!
> 
> thanks hun :hugs: how are you feeling? I really hope this is finally something :cry: im glad you can all see it :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm ok. Trying to do things to keep myself busy and not going crazy. It is so hard!! Can't wait to see your next test!!


----------



## baby D

Midgey I can see the line in all 3 pics xxx So YAYAYAY!

I have a swollen boobies today and was crampy last night....


----------



## midgey123

stephy- good hun just try not too get too stressed relax and let it happen :hugs: im sure your bfp is just around the corner :hugs: are you waiting until after af to test? so hoping she stays away for you :hugs:

babyd- ooooo your symptoms sound really good hun :happydance: when are you testing? hoping to see a bfp when you do! and it is a lot clearer in real life just so hard to get a good pic!! im going to try and not test tomorrow and test the next day :happydance: there should be a big difference by then so heres hoping!


----------



## EvelynnsMom

I go away for a weekend and look at the hell that breaks loose!

Midgey - YAY! I see it! This may sound like a :doh: moment but when you hold the test up to the light.. there's 3 plastic "bars" on the back of it over the results area.. make sure its not that! I can see it in the 2nd one though as well! I'm also so sorry for that friend of yours, super selfish! When we announced it we privately told all of our TTC friends so they didn't get hurt. We definitely didn't talk about giving the baby up.. thats out of control. Must be nice to sneeze and get pregnant! :hugs:

Stephy - :rofl: that you called the clear blue hotline! I'm so glad she re-assured you, you can always call again for the 2WW hotline! Made me pee my pants (not hard these days)

Updates! We've told the family and announced it on facebook! I'll show yall the picture!

I know it sounds just awful because you guys would kill to have morning sickness, but this time around it's so severe I'm nervous. Every time I eat I get so sick to my stomach I'm down on the couch.. so it makes me want to not eat! I know I need the nutrients so I try to drink ensure and what not.. but It's just rough. End rant.

How is everybody else doing? Crossing my fingers and praying for each and every one of your BFP's! <3

:hugs: and :dust: to all!
 



Attached Files:







pregnant1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## midgey123

hey evelynnsmom :hugs: that picture made me wee :rofl::rofl::rofl: 
that's so funny!! possibly the best way too announce ever!! 
its 100% not the plastic hun I checked for that :haha: I thought it was the plastic at first but the plastic bit is right next too it :happydance: I don't know if im going to be able too hold off testing I want too test again sooooooooooo badly :haha:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

midgey123 said:


> hey evelynnsmom :hugs: that picture made me wee :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> that's so funny!! possibly the best way too announce ever!!
> its 100% not the plastic hun I checked for that :haha: I thought it was the plastic at first but the plastic bit is right next too it :happydance: I don't know if im going to be able too hold off testing I want too test again sooooooooooo badly :haha:

I got the inspiration from pinterest! Love that website! YAY!! I'm even more excited now that I know its not the plastic!! I love it! You can't test until I stop throwing up! Hows that work? :)


----------



## Debbzie

Its just so difficult !... AF deffo here lol... the cow bag !!!!!!!!
I just need to talk to my doc n see if she can offer me something... after my mc a few years back ive always wanted another... xx


----------



## midgey123

I caved I had too test :dohh: oh has told me I am not aloud to test for a couple of days now the party pooper :cry: anyway I've tweaked the hell out of the picture so you can sort of see it better :haha: it does look a lot better irl I can't believe it :cloud9: I'm not going to get too excited just yet!!!
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1357543705749.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 13









PicsArt_1357543684924.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## midgey123

I hope your morning sickness isn't too bad hun :hugs::hugs: 

debbzie- sorry af got you hun :hugs: hope shes not been too horrible :nope: I would go to the doctors and explain your situation how long have you been ttc?


----------



## Debbzie

Ooooo midgey i can seeee ittttttt !!!!!!!!!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-182017/Can-irregular-periods-affect-fertility.html < This sounds right... my cycle lengths are ridiculous !...

jul 1sr 2012
aug 11th - 41
oct 4th - 54
nov 1st - 28
dec 2nd - 31
jan 6th 2013 - 35

I have a telephone consultation on thurs !
Fingers crossed
xx


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> I go away for a weekend and look at the hell that breaks loose!
> 
> Midgey - YAY! I see it! This may sound like a :doh: moment but when you hold the test up to the light.. there's 3 plastic "bars" on the back of it over the results area.. make sure its not that! I can see it in the 2nd one though as well! I'm also so sorry for that friend of yours, super selfish! When we announced it we privately told all of our TTC friends so they didn't get hurt. We definitely didn't talk about giving the baby up.. thats out of control. Must be nice to sneeze and get pregnant! :hugs:
> 
> Stephy - :rofl: that you called the clear blue hotline! I'm so glad she re-assured you, you can always call again for the 2WW hotline! Made me pee my pants (not hard these days)
> 
> Updates! We've told the family and announced it on facebook! I'll show yall the picture!
> 
> I know it sounds just awful because you guys would kill to have morning sickness, but this time around it's so severe I'm nervous. Every time I eat I get so sick to my stomach I'm down on the couch.. so it makes me want to not eat! I know I need the nutrients so I try to drink ensure and what not.. but It's just rough. End rant.
> 
> How is everybody else doing? Crossing my fingers and praying for each and every one of your BFP's! <3
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all!

That picture is AWESOME!!! LOve it!! Great way to announce :happydance:


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom - I really hope your morning sickness goes away soon! Hope you're having a good day X

Midgey - I can still see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garfie

Midgey - :happydance: I can still see it on the negative one hun - any symptoms yet? - when is ....... due?:flower:

Evelynsmum - Poor you hun - never had sickness just nausea and that was bad enough - hope you feel better soon what are you taking for it?:hugs:

Debbzie - The only way to tell hun is to temp - I hope you get some answers from your doc they can do certain blood tests at times in the month to check for O etc:flower:

Stephy - How are you today hun:flower:

Oasis - Thinking of you BIG :hugs:

AFM - Not sure what is happening maybe my thermometer is broken:dohh: any chart stalkers:haha:

Love to all the other lurkers and stalkers :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Cheers garfie... all the time i have my bloods took for pregnancy there neg... god knows about O
:(
Giving up !!! x


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Midgey - :happydance: I can still see it on the negative one hun - any symptoms yet? - when is ....... due?:flower:
> 
> Evelynsmum - Poor you hun - never had sickness just nausea and that was bad enough - hope you feel better soon what are you taking for it?:hugs:
> 
> Debbzie - The only way to tell hun is to temp - I hope you get some answers from your doc they can do certain blood tests at times in the month to check for O etc:flower:
> 
> Stephy - How are you today hun:flower:
> 
> Oasis - Thinking of you BIG :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Not sure what is happening maybe my thermometer is broken:dohh: any chart stalkers:haha:
> 
> Love to all the other lurkers and stalkers :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hey Garfie! I'm good - took my first temp this morning 36.15...I know it's a weird time to start temping and I won't know much but I figured I better start somewhere!
I feel pretty good today... Had cramps on Thursday, assuming they were ovualation cramps maybe? I've never felt them that bad the past 2 months...so maybe something is actally going on in there

How are you hun?
I'd look at your chart - but this is still all new to me!


----------



## garfie

Stephy - :happydance: well done hun now we need a chart so we can stalk:winkwink: Fertility Friend is one of the easiest and best - click on my chart and go from there if you want hun - it gives you some good tips as well:flower:

Debbzie - No we will not allow you to give up hun BIG :hugs: they will check your egg supply as well and they will check if you have O'd or not - amazing what our blood can tell about us right:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby D

I see it -- and it is pink! I think this is it....


----------



## Debbzie

i need to be checked now... cause periods are irregular!,i think something is wrong... soon see :) xx


----------



## midgey123

My oh sleeps so I tested :happydance: it's the best pic I could get its made it a bit blurry hope you can all see it I'm shaking!!! I will reply to everyone when I've stopped shaking :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1357587772200.jpg
File size: 120.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Dutchiekins

I see it, faint but there!!!! I'm new...  Im supposed to test again tomorrow 10dpo. But maybe you guys could read my thread called Seeing Lines?? No ones answering and I'm slightly going bonkers LOL. 

Are you going to test again tomorrow for a darker line??


----------



## Debbzie

Midgey i seee itttt !... u stopped shaking... OH was right in saying he could see something ehh :) Hehehe... xx

Welcome dutchiekins :)


----------



## garfie

Dutchie - I have read your other post all your symptoms sound good :happydance: and going back to a test is something we are all guilty of:blush: How many DPO are you now - women do get early positive test but for me I have never showed up any earlier than 11 DPO so you are still not out hun.

Midgey - :happydance: I can still see it when is af due I think you need to make an appointment at the docs hun so you are on their radar - have you tried a different test or just frer?:flower:

Debzie - How are you hun:flower:

Stephy - Did you take your temp today?:winkwink:

AFM - AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHH my chart is doing my head in - that's all I have to say:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

hey garfie.. i went docs my hormone levels from oct and previous are all fine,so he said im ovulating... oh needs to do a sperm count test :( dont think hes gonna be too pleased xx hows u??? xx


----------



## tulip11

hi today I made an appointment with GP at 3:30 pm lets see..


----------



## garfie

Hi tulip - what's the appointment for hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

What for tulip!??? x


----------



## tulip11

Debbzie said:


> What for tulip!??? x

in feb 2012 I went to GP and discussed about not getting pregnant she said that if you mark 1 year then again come to me so now its time to see what she ill say ...


----------



## Debbzie

Ahhh... fingers crossed for you!...
I went to my GP today,i thought i maybe wasnt O'ing... BUt he said my hormone levels are fine n showing i am,so maybe the problems my OH??


----------



## tulip11

Debbzie said:


> Ahhh... fingers crossed for you!...
> I went to my GP today,i thought i maybe wasnt O'ing... BUt he said my hormone levels are fine n showing i am,so maybe the problems my OH??

thanks...how was your first appointment with GP what did he ask? GL


----------



## Debbzie

he went of my bloods from Oct! said they seem fine,asked about the OH and if we have 'regular intercourse'... OBV its hard with OH working so hard... asked me things like does he smoke,drink,diet,exercise???? then said we need for him to get a sperm count done 1st... before we do anything.... So how do i say this to OH??? :O
As hes in the ' if it happens it happens ' phase !.. ' theres no rush '.

:(

My DD is 6,soo i dont want her to be 9+ when i have another !... i know that sounds so bad. x


----------



## tulip11

Debbzie said:


> he went of my bloods from Oct! said they seem fine,asked about the OH and if we have 'regular intercourse'... OBV its hard with OH working so hard... asked me things like does he smoke,drink,diet,exercise???? then said we need for him to get a sperm count done 1st... before we do anything.... So how do i say this to OH??? :O
> As hes in the ' if it happens it happens ' phase !.. ' theres no rush '.
> 
> :(
> 
> My DD is 6,soo i dont want her to be 9+ when i have another !... i know that sounds so bad. x

so this means that at 1st appointment with GP they ask for blood test or do they refer that person for blood work other day?


----------



## Debbzie

Ive had blood work done b4... so im persuming they would send u for a blood test!... see if its anything to do with ur hormone levels,and if thats fine they need you Oh's sperm count


----------



## garfie

Good luck tulip :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Dutchie - I have read your other post all your symptoms sound good :happydance: and going back to a test is something we are all guilty of:blush: How many DPO are you now - women do get early positive test but for me I have never showed up any earlier than 11 DPO so you are still not out hun.
> 
> Midgey - :happydance: I can still see it when is af due I think you need to make an appointment at the docs hun so you are on their radar - have you tried a different test or just frer?:flower:
> 
> Debzie - How are you hun:flower:
> 
> Stephy - Did you take your temp today?:winkwink:
> 
> AFM - AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHH my chart is doing my head in - that's all I have to say:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I did :happydance:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e
that's the link I think...
I've been trying so hard not to SS! But it's so very hard!
I'm been tracking my symptoms and yesterday I had tons of cramping going on - felt like AF but it's still too early for that...went to bed at 8:30


----------



## Dutchiekins

Thanks for taking a look at my post guys! 

Well today I tested again in the am and was sad to find a clear negative. So it was probably an evap line  I am only 10 dpo today so I can't really count myself out yet but Im still a bit crushed >.< I'm grasping at straws because I want it so bad! And not to mention the fact that before Christmas my sister in law mentioned them trying for another baby (they have one) after the Holidays. She's was prego on her first cycle trying, and call me crazy but Im finding myself a wee bit jealous because the women in her family are like fertility goddesses! All of them with tons of children (this is NOT an understatement) and so quickly! Lucky girls :/

But ! Im trying to keep my head straight and not be like that *Sigh*

My af is due Friday and I have No symptoms whatsoever. My bb's usually hurt right now. 

Debbzie- I'd use the support card on your Hubby. Tell him you want to get tests done so he has to also to support you. Lol I dont know that would work with mine! I always have to approach those things carefully also though, he gets under the self esteem bar a little to easily! 

Baby dust to everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## StephyB

Dutchiekins said:


> I see it, faint but there!!!! I'm new...  Im supposed to test again tomorrow 10dpo. But maybe you guys could read my thread called Seeing Lines?? No ones answering and I'm slightly going bonkers LOL.
> 
> Are you going to test again tomorrow for a darker line??

Hi dutchiekins - I just read your other thread...and I am with you on the mild cramps for 3/4dpo...adn had massive cramps yesterday at 5/6dpo!!
Fingers crossed for both of us!
Keep up with this thread...lots of lovely ladies chatting all the time :hugs:


----------



## Dutchiekins

Thanks for the positive thoughts StephyB... the cramps were so odd I just can't rule myself out yet! Hopefully we will both get lucky. Crossing my fingers and sending you baby dust :)


----------



## StephyB

Dutchiekins said:


> Thanks for the positive thoughts StephyB... the cramps were so odd I just can't rule myself out yet! Hopefully we will both get lucky. Crossing my fingers and sending you baby dust :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Crossing my fingers for both of you!! :)


----------



## Debbzie

Well,ive mentioned it !.... Eekkk !!!!
Should i lock the front door so he cant get in!??? HAHAHAHA!!... 
i know hes with the ' when it happens it happens ' phase... but i need to know if it CAN happen :) 
xx


----------



## garfie

Tulip - How did you get on hun:flower:

I know we don't have many chart stalkers but I'm going to throw it out there.

As you know I am a POAS addict :haha: so I've just done an OPK and got a Pos :cry: I'm crying as hubby is away fishing all night:growlmad: Yesterday I got a barely there line:wacko:

Now the question is if I discard my temp for yesterday (Monday) as I was up in the night - FF puts me at 5 DPO as I said earlier AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHH:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - How did he take it hun - my hubby always said yeah sure no problem, but like most men I think they like to think the problem is with us and not them:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

so girls GP asked me about my cycles etc then she told me that we have to do some blood tests and smear test on cd 21 but on cd 21 it would gonna be sunday so on cd 22 which is 28th jan monday would be my tests day...she asked me about cycle day so I said cd 2...because full flow of blood has been started since yesterday so girls am I right today is cd 2 ? now I am thinking that may be I am wrong but day before yesterday was just very light spotting then yesterday full flow was started so was I right ? I said cd 2 according to full flow...thanks God GP was very cooperative ..


----------



## garfie

Tulip - yes you are correct full flow is counted as CD1 so today is CD2 how long are your cycles normally? as a Doc always goes by 28 day cycle so if you are a bit longer or shorter it confuses them:wacko:

So glad you have got an understanding GP:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Tulip - yes you are correct full flow is counted as CD1 so today is CD2 how long are your cycles normally? as a Doc always goes by 28 day cycle so if you are a bit longer or shorter it confuses them:wacko:
> 
> So glad you have got an understanding GP:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thanks since last few months cycles were 33,30,32 and this time I got exactly after 28 days...last year my cycles have been messed up for few months which never happened to me before but most of the time I got my af after 28 days..:flower:


----------



## garfie

What you need to do then Tulip is carry on charting and see when you O as you need to visit the Doc 7 days after O (to check for progesterone) and the fact you have O also known as CD21 test :flower:

As my cycles are so short my doc argued with me over these tests at first and tried to get me in on CD21 (19 day cycle hun it ain't gonna happen :haha:) it is true hun we know more than the docs sometimes:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> What you need to do then Tulip is carry on charting and see when you O as you need to visit the Doc 7 days after O (to check for progesterone) and the fact you have O also known as CD21 test :flower:
> 
> As my cycles are so short my doc argued with me over these tests at first and tried to get me in on CD21 (19 day cycle hun it ain't gonna happen :haha:) it is true hun we know more than the docs sometimes:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

yeah :haha: but I think so good Dr is also a blessing...because last time I remember that GP wasnt cooperative and she wasnt paying any attention :nope: yeah we know more than dr thats why today when I was talking to GP she was looking at me like I know many things :haha::blush:


----------



## Debbzie

garfie said:


> Debbzi - How did he take it hun - my hubby always said yeah sure no problem, but like most men I think they like to think the problem is with us and not them:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


He didnt mention it... LOL... so i didnt bother asking... let it settle for a little while LOL... Ya see,if we cant have kids n stuff,then im just gonna consintrate on my bodybuilding... i used to do it... and then had lily n never did it again... now ive gone abit chunky,and i HATE it ! LOL...

Hope every1s ok :)
x


----------



## StephyB

hey Garfie - temp question for you!
I went to be last night and slept from 8:30pm-3:00am...DH woke me up snoring at 3am, so I got up and went to sleep in the spare room. Then I got up at 5am and walked back to my bed once he went to work lol
Took my temp at 5am once I got back to my bed and it was 36.08...
Then I slept from 5am - 7 am...took temp at 7am and it was 36.38..

which one would you use? Or would you not use either?
Thanks!


----------



## garfie

Stephy - What time do you usually temp at hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - What time do you usually temp at hun:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

7am


----------



## garfie

Stephy - I personally would disregard both of them as the first one at 5.00 am you had walked around before taking it.

The second one at 7.00 am was not long enough sleep in between :cry:

Your temp needs to be taken before you speak, drink or anything else you may do in bed:winkwink:

Do you think you have O yet?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - I personally would disregard both of them as the first one at 5.00 am you had walked around before taking it.
> 
> The second one at 7.00 am was not long enough sleep in between :cry:
> 
> Your temp needs to be taken before you speak, drink or anything else you may do in bed:winkwink:
> 
> Do you think you have O yet?:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

ok - that would make sense
I am 99% sure I have o'd...I got a pos OPK at 6.22pm on Jan 1...
I've had on and off cramp and sore bb's since Jan 3 - never ever had them until 3 days befor af or during af...
So I'm assuming based on the pos opk I should be 6/7dpo today?

Today I had white cm after I peed - strechy too - sorry too much info!! But i've never had that during the 2ww


----------



## StephyB

Midgey! How's it going hun?!

Hope all is well :)


----------



## midgey123

Sorry I haven't been on today ladies I've had a chemical I'm heart broken and a bit of a mess atm going to need a couple of days to get myself together. I've tested and it's still positive but very faintly I'm gutted.
Ill be back on in a couple of days thinking of all of you hoping for some great news when I come back :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on today ladies I've had a chemical I'm heart broken and a bit of a mess atm going to need a couple of days to get myself together. I've tested and it's still positive but very faintly I'm gutted.
> Ill be back on in a couple of days thinking of all of you hoping for some great news when I come back :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

I'm so sorry to hear that my dear :hugs: YOU take some days to REST and refresh xx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm thinking of you!


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Midgey - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss <3. I'm here for you if you need anything!

Lesson of the day : Drink water and Gatorade.. or you'll end up in the e.r.! Went in last night because of extreme nausea and dizzyness. It was past the point of no return so she sent me in for 2 liters of fluids and zofran. I then slept from 6 am until 5 pm, and i'm still crampy, nauseous, and dizzy I felt rushed when we left the hospital because my amazing husband had to go to work on 2 hours of sleep. Hope all is well, I'll probably be resting for the next few days as well. Baby looked good though! I'm measuring 7 w and 4 days with a heartrate of 153! Love to all <3 :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Midgey - Oh hun - I am so sorry to hear this was the Doc aware you were PG maybe you need to get your blood tested or perhaps you can look up baby aspirin 75mg and TTC - I take this every day and my FS even said if I was to get PG he would put me straight on this - to late:haha: Might be worth having a chat with your Doc about? BIG :hugs:

Evelyn - Aw hun poor you - but great news about baby :happydance:

Stephy - Have you temped today - did it go as planned? don't worry it will soon be second nature just like brushing your teeth:haha:

Debzie - How are you hun?:flower:

AFM - Yesterday was baby number 2 due date - was I a quivering mess - NOPE in fact I was quite strong and made some quite drastic decisions about my ex hubby:haha:

Tulip - How are you today:flower:

Gumpy - Hope things are getting better hun:winkwink:

Chart alert - at last I am 5DPO :happydance:


----------



## Debbzie

Aww midgey ! :hugs:

xxx

Im ok garfie... not even spoke to thee OH yet,and where going away tomorrow morning ! HA,... Dunno what to say or do ! eeeekkkk

hope every1's well ! xxx speak monday x


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> Midgey - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss <3. I'm here for you if you need anything!
> 
> Lesson of the day : Drink water and Gatorade.. or you'll end up in the e.r.! Went in last night because of extreme nausea and dizzyness. It was past the point of no return so she sent me in for 2 liters of fluids and zofran. I then slept from 6 am until 5 pm, and i'm still crampy, nauseous, and dizzy I felt rushed when we left the hospital because my amazing husband had to go to work on 2 hours of sleep. Hope all is well, I'll probably be resting for the next few days as well. Baby looked good though! I'm measuring 7 w and 4 days with a heartrate of 153! Love to all <3 :hugs:

Feel better soon!!!!! :hugs:
Happy to hear about the baby :)


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Midgey - Oh hun - I am so sorry to hear this was the Doc aware you were PG maybe you need to get your blood tested or perhaps you can look up baby aspirin 75mg and TTC - I take this every day and my FS even said if I was to get PG he would put me straight on this - to late:haha: Might be worth having a chat with your Doc about? BIG :hugs:
> 
> Evelyn - Aw hun poor you - but great news about baby :happydance:
> 
> Stephy - Have you temped today - did it go as planned? don't worry it will soon be second nature just like brushing your teeth:haha:
> 
> Debzie - How are you hun?:flower:
> 
> AFM - Yesterday was baby number 2 due date - was I a quivering mess - NOPE in fact I was quite strong and made some quite drastic decisions about my ex hubby:haha:
> 
> Tulip - How are you today:flower:
> 
> Gumpy - Hope things are getting better hun:winkwink:
> 
> Chart alert - at last I am 5DPO :happydance:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - I had another BAD sleep!! Was up at 1:30, 2:30, and 5am to let the dog out!! :(
You are 5dpo?


----------



## baby D

Hope you are ok Midgey xxxx


----------



## Movinmama

is this positive or does it need to be darker still..and how long do we have to dtd ? hubby wont be home till tomorrow. eek
 



Attached Files:







ovu1.JPG
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Movinmama said:


> is this positive or does it need to be darker still..and how long do we have to dtd ? hubby wont be home till tomorrow. eek

 I say a BFP Congrats :baby:


----------



## Movinmama

its an ovulation test. im still trying to figure out how to read these ovulation tests. do the lines still need to be darker ?


----------



## StephyB

Help me out ladies...
I got a smiley face positive OPK on Jan 1....
Yesterday because I've been having a lot of cramping in my abdomen...I decided to use an OPK just to see and this is what I got:

Maybe I didn't really O on Jan 1? And I am now? This sucks because I'm on CD 31....
I haven't been consistent with temping but my temp did go up this morning.
 



Attached Files:







s1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sweetmelly

Ive read the OPKs can give a positive when pregnant?


----------



## garfie

Stephy - That OPK to me looks nearly positive (we all have LH in our system all the time) which is what an OPK is designed to pick up:flower:

Two things could have happened - your body could have geared up to Ovulate but then didn't for some reason so is trying again.

Or you have already O and have the LH still in your system.

I have also heard about OPK and using them to detect pregnancy but it has to be a true positive and yours to me from here looks like a nearly:flower: The line has to be as dark or darker than the control line.

As you have not been temping it is hard to say what is going on - how long are your cyles normally hun?

However hun looks like we are both in the same boat as I got a POS opk on Tues 8??????:shrug: shall I put my pic up (if I can) :haha:

Tonight I would dtd just in case:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - That OPK to me looks nearly positive (we all have LH in our system all the time) which is what an OPK is designed to pick up:flower:
> 
> Two things could have happened - your body could have geared up to Ovulate but then didn't for some reason so is trying again.
> 
> Or you have already O and have the LH still in your system.
> 
> I have also heard about OPK and using them to detect pregnancy but it has to be a true positive and yours to me from here looks like a nearly:flower: The line has to be as dark or darker than the control line.
> 
> As you have not been temping it is hard to say what is going on - how long are your cyles normally hun?
> 
> However hun looks like we are both in the same boat as I got a POS opk on Tues 8??????:shrug: shall I put my pic up (if I can) :haha:
> 
> Tonight I would dtd just in case:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks hun!
I'm going insane over here as I didn't keep up with BD'ing after Jan 2 lol...I was tired and grumpy...and just sick of Bd'ing my butt off before and after pos opk lol

I came off the bcp in Sept - so i had my period off the pill on oct 3...then I didn't get a period until nov 11, then again on dec 12
time will tell I guess...going to DTD tonight just to be sure!!
I've had a sharp pain in my abdomen since yesterday

temp this morning was 36.44...going up!
when did you O?


----------



## garfie

Stephy - so is your period cycle every 6 weeks? if so you are due w/c the 21 right?

If you look at FF it said I Od on the 5th according to my temps - at first I thought it was the 31st (which is early even for me!) but then this is where it gets confusing I got a POS opk I will try and post a pic from my phone on the 8th ??????? Throw into the mix some spotting on the 6th ????

This month I am going by my cycle chart - last month at this time CD19 I had already started so already one day longer:happydance:

So I am thinking of testing on the 17 providing :growlmad: doesn't come as that will be my sons 12th birthday (although knowing me I will test sooner):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

:hugs:WOW! that is confusing!!

I figure just BD everyday lol
We've got nothing to loose right?!

i'm going to buy a hpt at lunch...if its neg then i will bd tonight...


----------



## garfie

:dust::dust::dust: good luck hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

BFN :(
and now neg opk 
i'll be sure to BD tonight
but...boy...does this ever suck!!!


----------



## StephyB

Garfie - Can you stalk my chart please....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e/

I got a super dark OPK yesterday too - my temp went down a tade yesterday, but up today...I know missed 2 days last week, so maybe I can't read anything into it?


----------



## garfie

Stephy - sorry hun been out with the boys - just looked at your chart very confusing on first impressions I would say you O yesterday but with so many temps missing it's hard to say but it looks like you have it covered either way:winkwink:

When does the witch normally come week after next? - this is why I find it useful to temp.

I'm sorry I've not been very helpful I think if your temps remain elevated we can safely say you have O - what CD do you normally O on?:flower:

AFM - I am on CD21 - will test tomorrow if temps stay up if not will wait till Wednesday reckon by then I will know either way.:haha:

Love to all the other ladies :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Garfie - thanks so much for taking a look :)

IF I did O when I got my first positive opk...the witch is due on thursday/friday this week

I have a very hard time believing that my body geared up for O and didn't because it's never happened to me before

But then again I've only been off the pill since September

How are you...testing?

X


----------



## garfie

Stephy - I tested this morning BFN - but still no witch so the cycle goes on :happydance:

I tested as FF is not sure when I Od either - our bodies do play tricks on us especially when we are closely watching it:haha:

So are you waiting until Thurs/Fri to test? - I will be testing on Wednesday providing she doesn't fly in :cry:

How are all the other ladies:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - I tested this morning BFN - but still no witch so the cycle goes on :happydance:
> 
> I tested as FF is not sure when I Od either - our bodies do play tricks on us especially when we are closely watching it:haha:
> 
> So are you waiting until Thurs/Fri to test? - I will be testing on Wednesday providing she doesn't fly in :cry:
> 
> How are all the other ladies:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:happydance: NO :witch:
I'm thinking about holding out until Saturday if the witch doesn't come in


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Ahh! I really hope this is your cycle!! Both of you need to get a BFP because I've been going crazy not seeing one yet!


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> Ahh! I really hope this is your cycle!! Both of you need to get a BFP because I've been going crazy not seeing one yet!

Thanks hun - I was just thinking about you!!!
Hope all is well :hugs:

My temp is up at it's highest today - so I will monitor that and test Saturday if it stays up FX


----------



## EvelynnsMom

All is well :) I've been resting and keeping off my feet too much. I can finally eat again and thank goodness! Baby wanted some carrots and yogurt! :thumbup:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, have you had any symptoms yet?? I hope this is it for you!! :) I have a good feeling!


----------



## StephyB

SO happy you're feeling better and can eat again :)
That must be a pretty great feeling!!

Got my pos opk jan 1 evening, gone Jan 2 evening...
Strongly believe I o'd Jan 3 due to massive cramps! This has never happened!
Jan 4, 5, 6 - sore bb's
Jan 7 - cramps and sore bb's
Jan 8 - cramps
Jan 9 - cramps, nauesa, sore bb's and pure white CM that was strechy - never seen before - different from egg white. started getting sharp pain in lower abdomen
Jan10 - sharp pain all day and night in lower abdomen - dark opk (i'm starting to think this was not positive as it's not as dark as control line)
Jan 11 - pain gone, dark opk
Jan 12 - little temp dip
Since then, no symptoms...
Sometimes I feel this little pull/twinge in my lower abdomen, keep thinking it's AF cramps but it's not...

I dunno what to think - dont even know how many dpo I am, could be 11 or 12


----------



## Debbzie

Hey girlies !!!
Im hoommeeee,... We did the naughties why we was away,tut.... RUDE!,BUT very fun :D hahaha

Now i need help when to start bedding n other stuff... as im close to ovulate right??? xxx


----------



## StephyB

Had another high temp (wondering how much I can believe this temping thing as I have only been doing for a little bit - not long enough, I don't think) this morning ladies :)
12dpo!
Trying not to get too excited...


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, just popping by to say hello, missed you all xx have had a stress free TTC couple of weeks, charting Is going well and I got a very positive opk today:) bang on time cd 13. I visited the doctor this morning, she basically said just to keep doing everything I am, I was concerned that the spotting I get before AF means low progesterone but she wasn't concerned and said it was quite normal, I've always had that, also that due to my age I am at risk of mc more but I already knew that. Just to keep trying and eventually hopefully we'll get a good egg. I've had three cycles since last mc and so am hopeful for this cycle. Hope you are all ok. Xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0656-1.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, just popping by to say hello, missed you all xx have had a stress free TTC couple of weeks, charting Is going well and I got a very positive opk today:) bang on time cd 13. I visited the doctor this morning, she basically said just to keep doing everything I am, I was concerned that the spotting I get before AF means low progesterone but she wasn't concerned and said it was quite normal, I've always had that, also that due to my age I am at risk of mc more but I already knew that. Just to keep trying and eventually hopefully we'll get a good egg. I've had three cycles since last mc and so am hopeful for this cycle. Hope you are all ok. Xxxxxxxxx

Hi my lovley!
That's a very positive opk!! :happydance:
So happy to hear from you and know that you are well!! Now time for you to :sex:
Sending loads of positive vibes and :dust: your way! X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi hunni, lovely to come on again, really missed you all! Couldn't stay away for long:) Thanks, I know I have had a fade in over the last 5 days but that one today did surprise me as its so dark! We have bd loads and will carry on hoping to catch some luck! Lots luv to you xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - welcome back hun - we missed you and there is no mistaking that OPK a deff pos - keep taking them until it goes neg (and of course keep BD:winkwink:)

Stephy - High temps in your LP is a really good sign hun - fingers crossed :dust::dust::dust:

Debzie - You rudey :haha: glad your back and had fun:flower: why do you think you are close to O hun? what CD are you on?:hugs:

Evelyns - So glad you are able to eat again hun and I hope you are resting as much as you can (wags her finger) :winkwink:

Midgey - Hun if you are around - hope you are feeling stronger BIG :hugs:

To all the other ladies :hi:

AFM - 10DPO shes due tomorrow or the next day - hope she gets snowed in :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Welcome back oasis ! :D Glad uve had a good chilled time ! :D

Im on CD10 garfie... Im thinking of taking thee OH away more often,we Do naughties more hahahahahaha !!!

Dirty debbz ! Tut.... xx


----------



## garfie

:rofl: Debbzie

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Ladies, I'm having a bad day today :cry:
Thinking of taking a break :cry:
My chart is so confussing for what I have been able to temp:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e

I'm either 12dpo going by my positive opk on Jan 1 OR I didn't really ovulate then and this chart states that I did this past weekend?
If that was the case I didn't get in enough BD :cry:

I'm mixed up emotions today


----------



## Debbzie

garfie said:


> :rofl: Debbzie
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


:haha:

I was like that too... hahaha.. or maybe more :happydance::happydance::happydance:

hahahahaha.... i just know i will get less :sex: NOW :(

I shall try 2night :wink: :wink: xx


----------



## garfie

Stephy - remind me how long your cycles are again hun - and for what its worth the two out of three times I got pg we had deff not had sex since 4 days before O and your BD pattern is a lot more than mine - you lucky girl:winkwink:

Regarding your temps as I said its hard to say - if you have a normal cycle and are on 12DPO she is due in two days so you will know soon hun:flower:

This is also a positive that you feel out - many ladies before they get their BFP feel like this:happydance:

What I'm trying to say hun is don't give up as this is something you really want and look what you have put yourself through so far - having to wake at a certain time to take your temp :winkwink: 

We all feel like this its the ttc roller coaster some fall off but I'm sure you won't BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - remind me how long your cycles are again hun - and for what its worth the two out of three times I got pg we had deff not had sex since 4 days before O and your BD pattern is a lot more than mine - you lucky girl:winkwink:
> 
> Regarding your temps as I said its hard to say - if you have a normal cycle and are on 12DPO she is due in two days so you will know soon hun:flower:
> 
> This is also a positive that you feel out - many ladies before they get their BFP feel like this:happydance:
> 
> What I'm trying to say hun is don't give up as this is something you really want and look what you have put yourself through so far - having to wake at a certain time to take your temp :winkwink:
> 
> We all feel like this its the ttc roller coaster some fall off but I'm sure you won't BIG :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank You so much for your positive words :) Really do appreciate them XX
My cycles are not regular as I only went off the BCP at the end of Sept...got a break through bleed on Oct 3, then a real af on Nov 11 (38 days) and then my last af was on dec 13 (33 days)


----------



## Oasis717

Stephy I hope your cycles settle down soon, I know how confusing it is not to know exactly where you are as my mc did the same.xxx
Thanks Garfie and Debs, missed all you girls, we're bd loads and I've kinda took the pressure off myself a little, we are doing all we can so now it's just down to fate! Xx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Stephy I hope your cycles settle down soon, I know how confusing it is not to know exactly where you are as my mc did the same.xxx
> Thanks Garfie and Debs, missed all you girls, we're bd loads and I've kinda took the pressure off myself a little, we are doing all we can so now it's just down to fate! Xx

Thanks Hun :)


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Stephy I hope your cycles settle down soon, I know how confusing it is not to know exactly where you are as my mc did the same.xxx
> Thanks Garfie and Debs, missed all you girls, we're bd loads and I've kinda took the pressure off myself a little, we are doing all we can so now it's just down to fate! Xx
> 
> Thanks Hun :)Click to expand...

Mixed up emotions!!?? Could it be!

Those twinges of pain were the most prominent sign that I thought I was pregnant. I still get them. Now it worries me more being 8-9 weeks when I get cramps. My husband thinks I'm nuts that I just sit down and rest..Too bad! :) :sleep:


----------



## Debbzie

EvelynnsMom said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Stephy I hope your cycles settle down soon, I know how confusing it is not to know exactly where you are as my mc did the same.xxx
> Thanks Garfie and Debs, missed all you girls, we're bd loads and I've kinda took the pressure off myself a little, we are doing all we can so now it's just down to fate! Xx
> 
> Thanks Hun :)Click to expand...
> 
> Mixed up emotions!!?? Could it be!
> 
> Those twinges of pain were the most prominent sign that I thought I was pregnant. I still get them. Now it worries me more being 8-9 weeks when I get cramps. My husband thinks I'm nuts that I just sit down and rest..Too bad! :) :sleep:Click to expand...


dont be worried unless its followed by bleeding... Your still gonna get twinges n abit of pain because babys growing rapid now :)

Hope that helps abit... dont think neg thoughts though,enjoy ! plenty of rest too :) :sleep:


----------



## Oasis717

Another very positive opk today, hope everyone's ok, it's freezing here, roll on Spring! Xx


----------



## StephyB

How are all the lovley ladies doing today?
:)
I'm having a much better day today :) NO AF and my temp went up again. Still not sure if thats good or not but whateva!
Trying to be easy going today lol

Oasis - another positive opk? hope you're getting in some good BD'ing over there ;)

Garfie - test yet? X


----------



## Oasis717

That's a good sign stephy!!! Xx Yes def! There are some positives about hubby working mostly from home! Lol. Makes things a little easier:) xx


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Stalk my chart:winkwink:

Not long till you find out are you testing soon?:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Garfie if you wake earlier than normal according to some sites you add 0.1 for every half hour you wake early but ff says not to adjust so I haven't but if I had I would of had a rise, I've woken today an hour early and Sunday. I've left the temps as they are so hopefully will still be able to see ovulation? Xx


----------



## midgey123

hey ladies :hugs: sorry for been away for so long ive been getting my head together :cry: im feeling a bit better now. im on a diet :nope: the weight watchers diet its a pain in the dick :dohh: lol but im doing well so far apart from the massive choccie bar I ate earlier :winkwink: lol ive missed you all loads!!! :hugs: I hope you are all doing really well im going to have a catch up on all the posts :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

welcome back oasis my lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs: how are you doing? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Midgey!!!!!! So pleased to see you back hunni, I couldn't keep away long I missed you all loads, are you ok? Been thinking about you xxx I've tried to diet and have cut out loads but still not lost much lol. Oh well! Xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Awhh,i hope your all ok!... welll for the first time ina long time i started :sex: last night... hahaha!... made out like i was just resting my hand on his leg ;) And oops,men being men!... he got a little excited ;) PLAN WORKED ! HAHAHAHAHA

Im bad aint i ! LOL.. im ttly confused as to when i ovulate because on here it says i have 5days left... yet on my Period tracker on my fone it says i O on the 17th... an periods due on the 6th feb!..... just in time for my birthday!  

anyone got any advice and help for me please??? anything i can do????


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Your back :happydance::happydance: glad you are okay hun and a diet wow go you :flower:

Oasis - I made a decision that I would adjust my temperatures (that way if I over sleep I can still make an accurate note:haha:) what I do I type in "temp adjuster" and then go to a site called "when my baby" - I type in my details and it calculates it for me :happydance: I have never used FF temp adjuster as that is a VIP treat and I use it for free so don't get the full package :cry:

If I was you I would adjust your temps with the above site but make a note in your chart what original temp and time was otherwise FF will be saying you haven't had a rise and everything will be out as it can only work out your O date and give you crosshairs by the information you put in.

I always make notes like symptoms, cm etc in my "note" section so FF can only really go by my temperatures that I have put in - does this make sense:wacko:

Any more confusion needed - just ask :haha:

Stephy - How are you my little hunnie have you tested yet - or are you waiting until tomorrow:winkwink:

Debbzie - Ooooooh you are naughty - but I LIKE it :haha: the things we do to convince them it's all their idea:winkwink: It's hard to say when you will O hun as you don't track do you - what about getting some cheap OPK's they may help.

When you say the 17 you mean today is O day right? - I don't agree but if it is you have it covered by last night so don't worry:winkwink:

I'm thinking you are due to O round about the 22 onwards - do you agree?

Temp hun temp then I can try and help you:winkwink:

Evelyn - How are you today hun - still eating and resting I hope :flower:

AFM - CD2 and once again she is kicking my a$$ never mind FS appointment soon (let's hope he has some answers):happydance: My eldest son is 12 today - so 12 years today ladies I had this cutest little bump you ever did see and was in a German hospital bricking myself :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Brill thanks garfie, I agree with you I think it should be adjusted and its def made a difference to my chart xxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Much better :happydance::happydance: so do you have a perfect 28 day cycle normally hun?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely! Thank you:)x I used to have pretty much bang on 28days before last mc but since its been 28 for Nov to Dec cycle and 30 for the last cycle, I rarely go above 30 so I'd say 29 day cycle, I think I need one more temp shift to confirm O is that right? Hoping it stays up tomorrow and doesn't dip downxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Yes you do and then FF will give you crosshairs - this is the time I usually play around with my chart putting in different temps and taking them out again for the next few days just to see how it may look (then I look forward to waking up the next morning) and putting in my real temps - sad I know :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Haha no def not sad! Thanks hunni. It's great to actually be able to see the rise and know that you have definitely ovulated, I got excited this morning when I saw 97.18! Lol. That opk I got tues was so dark I reckon I ovulated that day or yest, hopefully. My opk yest was still positive but no where near Tuesday's so here's hoping! Xx


----------



## Debbzie

Damn!,Im rubbish LOL!
Sorry!... ive just been to the loo,and had a blob of egg white watery kinda stretchyish CM,TMI i know... im wondering if its because of :sex: last night??? LOL... Im wondering if im going to O 22/23 :)
So lots of :sex: this weekend & monday night :wink: :wink: HAHAHAHA


----------



## Debbzie

I found this.... Dry: Record &#8220;dry&#8221; if you have no cervical mucus present. If the outside of your vaginal feels dry and you have no cervical mucus. You may most likely experience dryness before ovulation after your period and after ovulation.
Sticky: Record &#8220;sticky&#8221; if your cervical mucus is glue-like, gummy, stiff or crumbly, breaks easily and quickly and if it is not easily stretched. It will probably be yellowish or white, but could also be cloudy/clear.
Creamy: Creamy cervical mucus is close to hand lotion. It can be white or yellow or cloudy/clear, like milk or cream, mayonnaise or like a flour/water solution. It may stretch slightly and break easily.
Watery: &#8220;Watery&#8221; cervical mucus is clear and most resembles water. It may be stretchy also. This cervical mucus is considered fertile and this may be your most fertile cervical mucus or you may get it before you get egg white cervical mucus or you may not get this type of fluid at all.
Egg white: This is your most fertile cervical mucus. Record &#8220;egg white&#8221; if your cervical mucus looks at all like egg whites. It should be stretchy and clear, or clear tinged with white, or even clear tinged with pink. It also resembles semen (and has a lot of the same physical properties to allow the sperm to travel and be nourished). You should be able to stretch it between your thumb and index finger.

So lots of :sex: time,as this sounds like im fertile.... right ???? xx


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - It could be because of last night - there are tests you can do to see if its yours or his eeeeew - I would say more likely to be his:winkwink: unless you are in for a short cycle:flower:

If it's yours - you will see more possibly so just keep an eye out either way you more than have it covered.:happydance:

Come on temp temp temp - then we can all stalk stalk stalk :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Debzi - Could you stretch it - did you try?:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Yup!.. it stretched a little & then broke :) x


----------



## garfie

Cool - how much was a little? 1 inch 2 inch more?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Probs about an inch !... :)


----------



## Oasis717

I've had trouble distinguishing between ewmc and DH sperm, but then I read that although sperm has similar qualities to ewmc it's no where near as stretchy and more likely to break if stretched, my ewmc was stretching a good few inches so I think the best way to tell is to stretch it and if it breaks quite easily it's maybe sperm not ewmc:) another positive opk today although not as dark as Tuesdays so keeping up loads bd! Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0657.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## garfie

Debzi - I would say his - but like I said you have it covered :winkwink:

Oasis - Def not positive - bless you for keeping using OPKs is that to help with the POAS addiction:winkwink: soon you will be able to swap the OPKs for HPTs:haha: you do realise that once your OPK is negative it's time to stop and assume O has taken place :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

damn ! :( 

ahh welll..... :sex: it is then lol xx


----------



## garfie

Oh dear - such a shame all this BD :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Garfie I'm confused hun! The test today test line on left control on right the test line is darker than control, I'm looking at it now in bathroom, I'm confused now lol xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hahaha!... it is garfie... HOW will i cope LOL x


----------



## garfie

Might seem daft hun have you got it the right way round?

Holding it in your right hand with the bit you are peeing on towards your left correct:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Yes hun def got it right way round! Here's couple more pics although it's dried now xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0664.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0661.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Debbzie

Girls can i ask a silly NOT on the topic question!? xx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - I can see them clearer now hun my mistake:blush: def POS I suggest you take another at 4.00pm and see what that brings up maybe this is the tail end of your O?:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

What is classed as silly - we know more about each other than our RL friends do:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Right... well i keep having a weird 'feeling' in my left arm... like its got hot water init??

Thee other night i was inbed & woke up quickly,and i thought some1 had something stuck to my skin !,it felt like my blood was really stinging my skin!,it was that bad i wanted to itch it ! :(

Every now n again i get this,and today my arm feels a little bit dead and HOT ! :(

What do u think this is!?
xx


----------



## garfie

I don't know hun - the only time I want to scratch like that is when I get prickly heat - but at the mo it's hardly the tropics is it:haha:

Maybe a trip to the docs is in order see what he thinks.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

OH keeps saying im always ill... always got something wrong with me !


----------



## garfie

:haha: funny my hubby says the same - I say to him when you get to my age then you can comment - Mr I can't get out of bed for two days following a night out or my whole life stops if I get ill:haha:

They should try walking in our shoes every month (not literally) but you know what I mean:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Hahaha!... My Oh's a fool,moans at me... yet when they get MAN FLU!... ohhh jeeezus!

Im not looking after him from now on ;) Muhahahahaha


----------



## Oasis717

Lol my DH says same to me and he's right I have usually got some pain or another! Thanks Garfie, will do another later and see what it says, hopefully it is the tail end:) xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Ohhhh soooo,its not just me ! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
Wooop,... MEN ehhh


----------



## StephyB

Hi Ladies!!!
You all sound well :)

Midgey!! Welcome back hun!! Missed ya! I've done weight watchers before and loved it...considering doing it again And SOON

Tested this morning BFN!!! and no af - guess the clear blue positive opk lied :(
I'm heartbroken and not really sure what to do now...I keep staying away from so many things (the gym, running, weight watchers, tanning and the odd glass of wine!) in case I&#8217;m pregnant! And the truth is now I am disgusted with myself&#8230;I&#8217;ve gained about 10 lbs and now I don&#8217;t even want to put on any lingerie for poor DH&#8230;I think I might need to take a break to get that back?!


----------



## Oasis717

Stephy I'm so sorry hunni, I'm in exactly the same position, I've put on the stone I lost from before I got married last March and struggling to loose it what with the two losses. I need to sort myself out a bit! I've not drunk a drop in 10 months now cause have either been pregnant or trying to conceive. I'd love to loose some, I lost 11.5lb in two weeks at Slimming World last august but when I lost the next baby it went back on:( xxxxx Another positive opk at 4 today so gunna wait to see what tomorrows temp is xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0668.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Soo idk if am 3days late or 3dpo cuz I had midcycle bleedin on the 1st wat I thought was ovulation bleedin cuz i was do to ov that day but it lasted 5days so took it as a early*period which is weird cuz it would of been 2weeks early..soo I think I ov on the 14th soo am 3dpo and now I have cramps a lil more like pains as if I didnt eat all day but that not the case.....is it normal to feel pain at 3dpo


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Garfie - Still resting, Eating.. but not alot until about 1 am. Baby insomnia is horrible!

Stephy-So sorry to hear about your BFN, Keep faith.. it has to happen!

Midgey - Glad to see ya back hun! 

I'm resting alot, but I can't seem to sleep at night for dirt, so then I'm exhausted throughout the day, thank goodness its daycare day tomorrow.. I think I'm going to attempt to re-route my sleep schedule! That is between decorating for my big girl's 4th birthday party.. it's lalalooopsy themed so there's bright colors everywhere! Doesn't really help the pregnancy migraines.

I just wanted to make sure that I didn't offend anybody here by still posting. I know how hard all of you ladies are trying to concieve and I don't want it to seem like a slap in the face for being pregnant and posting here. I just connect with all of you, and this seems like the easiest way to chit chat! 

WE NEED A 2013 BFP!


----------



## Oasis717

Garfie can you check my chart when you come on please hun, had a temp rise to 97.55, ff put me at ovulating on Tuesday but has given me dotted lines which I looked up meaning some of my data may not mean ovulation occured then. I thought 3 temp shifts confirmed ovulation? I'm confused! Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Your chart may change again FF may change your O date depending on your next few temps - I still think 14 was O day :flower:

Have you done another OPK - see your 4 pm yesterday was still positive:wacko: you are doing your first one round about mid morning you are not using FMU are you?:flower:

Once again you lucky girl you have it covered :winkwink:

Stephy - Any news today? - sorry about your BFN maybe you got a shy one:hugs:

Wishin - Personally I would take your pains as O pains hun and nothing else yet - this month ladies I have decided to not believe any pains or symptoms I have until after 6DPO (poss implantation) then I will let rip watch them symptoms come :haha: I am confused hun there is a huge difference between being 3DPO and 3 days late what have your cycles been how long etc? have you just come off BC etc:flower:

Evelyn - That was one of my first signs of pregnancy tossing and turning on a night but sleeping like a log during the day when I should have been doing housework :haha: apart from that glad you are feeling a bit better, maybe eat little and often that might help with the nausea:flower:

Midgey - How are you hun - caught up yet? BIG :hugs:

Debzi - How was last night????:winkwink:

AFM - CD3 - I had a bottle of wine last night and it tasted sooooooo good (sorry for those that don't agree) but when the witch comes I let my hair down for a few days - I have had my life on hold for so long that I try and carry on as normal:wacko:

Well ladies I may not be on here much today as I have to go out in the freezing snow and collect some of my avon books :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Garfie, no not fmu usually do one between 11 and 12.30, I'm really hoping I ovulated already, am sure I have a change in cm, really appreciate your help hun xxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

We didnt BD last night... as he fell asleep... tonight tho ;) or this afternoon lmao  

NEEDS must girls,NEEDS MUST !


----------



## Oasis717

Lol debs you go girl! Xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

HAHAHA oasis... nothing for it but to just drag him to bed LOL... if we reach it LOL... xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Haha naughty!! Xxx


----------



## Debbzie

HAHAHAHHA!!!...needs must ;) LOL
xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Good on you, we try very hard not to let bd become a "chore" to TTC which it can so easily do I expect, mind you it helps that my DH is only 25 and always raring to go lol xxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Ha Ha Debzie - good girl:winkwink:

Anyway Mrs Oasis you ought to talk - look at your chart? have you done another OPK today or are you leaving it.

It seems like we all use or womanly charms when we want something - we have had an oil boiler sat waiting to be installed (so we have not really had any heating) well yesterday I snapped because I was so bloody cold - we cannot seem to get a plumber for love nor money so I promised hubby a treat (you know the ones they only get on their birthday) well I've never seen anyone move so fast:haha: Now we have heating :happydance::happydance:

One nil to the girls I would say :winkwink:

AFM - The witch seems to have left the building so back on my gfj and off to see the FS Tuesday:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol garfie, I know! And it only let's you record two bd's a day:winkwink: I did do an opk just now which was quite dark but definitely neg, having said that my wee was not very concentrated so maybe will try to hold my wee and do another later. Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ps glad you now have heating, I hate being cold!!! I would do anything to have got the heating back on lol xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Lol oasis... My OH isn't always raring to go :( 
I got nothing all yesterday.... And then tried getting him back inbed this morning was mission impossible !... I better get it today or he's dead !!!! 

LOL... debbies now very frustrated :( 

Xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hahahah Garfie,blOody men ehh !... It made me giggle reading that ! 

Glad u have heating now :) 

Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

:haha:debs xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Well,No nookie for me... i went out with my mate an the kids yest!,had dinner and a few glasses of wine,turned into 4bottles of wine ! ha.... and i was sickie alll night... OH was NOT impressed... but i dont make a habbit of geting of my head ! 

Hope you girlies are ok! :) xxx


----------



## garfie

Debzie -A girl after my own heart :winkwink: it does you good to relax and forget about the TTC rollercoaster for a while, that is something I have had to learn over the years:haha: although I wonder how many times you mentioned babies and sex:haha:

Oasis - How are you today hun - I haven't stalked your chart:winkwink:

Midgey - Not heard from you for a while - come and say hi when you feel up to it BIG :hugs:

Stephy - How are you feeling today - I was not on a lot over the weekend so did I miss anything?:flower:

Evelyns- Hi hun how are you feeling - starting to bloom I hope:flower:

AFM - At the FS today - probably to be told there is nothing wrong and I'm just a dinosaur :haha:

Children were off yesterday because of the snow back at school today :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi garfie, I'm good thanks, 6 dpo and nothing much to report but sore boobs, but I would have them at this point during the cycle anyways:) Hope everyone is ok xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - 6DPO :happydance: I would start symptom spotting tomorrow at 7DPO anything before can just be post O symptoms :shrug: I see FF moved your O date to CD14 :winkwink:

When you testing hun?:flower:

I'm down for the 7th February according to FF:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Yes hun, you know I think the 14th is right, I had that super dark opk on cd13 and all my other signs pointed to cd14:) I already did a test lol. Only cause I bought some wondfos off eBay and I had to test them out, got a pink evap on the first one yest then a normal evap after it dried today, stepping away from the wondfos lol! Xxx


----------



## shaunasmommy

I don't think I am on the list, but I just tested and got my bfp. Had a big dip at 7dpo, and last night was bfn. This morning was bfp and I am still in shock. Waiting on my husband to get home so I can tell him.
The only real symptoms I had was from 7dpo I woke up sick every morning, including today. I had some minor cramping that felt like a needle being shoved into one spot of my lower abdomen from about 5 dpo to 9 dpo.


----------



## Oasis717

Congratulations hunni!!!!! Wow that is a big dip:) I'd love to get a big dip on my chart like that lol, really pleased for you hunni xxxxx


----------



## shaunasmommy

Thank you! My du is a little objective because it is a pretty faint bfp, he said he doesn't think hpts are 100% and he is worried about my mental health if it turns out that I am not. The same brand test I took last night is negative. And the one this morning it showed up within a few seconds, although faint. I am getting it confirmed by the dr tomorrow morning though :) all I can say abouttoday is thank God for saltines lol. I am just starting to feel better.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol my DH is the same he has to see pregnant in words before he believes it! Xx


----------



## Debbzie

Aww congrats luv ! ... tha dips HUGE!!!! LOL...
men ehh... whst they like :)

hahaha midgey,ive not even tried for :sex: LOL... i think i cba now :)

hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Morning everyone 7dpo and nothing to report other than another neg Wondfo, I wish I didn't test this morning, it's getting me down I shouldn't have bought the bloomin things! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Are these HPT tests you are doing? - Wondfo don't they only show up on first day of missed period - didn't think they were real sensitive, never tried them myself just what I have read:dohh:dust::dust::dust:: 

Debzi - I wouldn't worry hun you deserve a break :winkwink: think you have it all covered:haha:

Shauna - Congrats hun - I got a nice dip like that on one of my preg to - did you feel out I did then the next day up up up went my temperature:happydance: can't wait to see another one:winkwink: No man believes it until he sees it in big letters - what did he say?:happydance:

Midgey - Hi hun how are you doing:flower: 

Stephy - Not heard from you for a while hope you are okay:flower:

AFM - Went to see the FS yesterday - all testing came back negative so in his opinion 3 recurrent mc just extreme bad luck (you don't say) and the next one he believes will be a keeper. He did refer me to Sheffield which is better equipped to deal with situations like mine so know I wait and wait and wait:coffee: He also mentioned normally he says no sex until referral :cry: but due to my age blah blah blah go ahead:happydance: so now Ive got to do the hard bit - get the two pink lines:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hey garfie, yes they are hpts, they were supposed to be as sensitive as frer, they cost more than your normal ics which I know don't pick up a line until AF due, I was looking on ff and people were getting quite early bfp with them but I just don't know hun. Think I'll give any testing a miss now til 10 dpo on sat. I'm so pleased all your tests were negative, that is exactly what I was told about having 2 mc one after another just very very bad luck and I will get there. I so hope we do xxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - What was your temperature like this morning - FF site doesn't seem to be working? - I would leave it until 10DPO (although I never normally get even a whiff until 11DPO).:cry:

I have stopped taking my baby aspirin but have started Vit B6 - see if that helps with the LP and of course still drinking gfj:haha:

I have also ordered some OPKs off line - hope they get here in time:wacko:

Otherwise it works out quite expensive OPKs and HPTs Vits GFJ etc etc the things we ladies do:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shaunasmommy

Garfie- got bfp on clearblue digital last night and he still has to hear it from the dr for it to sink in lol. I did feel out when I tested yesterday morning. I remember thinking "I don't know why I am putting myself through this, it was negative last night". Then low and behold there was a second line. Kind of worried though, went to bed with my lower back cramping pretty moderately. No spotting or anything though so I guess all is good. 

I hope you and oasis and everyone else gets your bfps soon!


----------



## Oasis717

They said they were having trouble on the site Garfie, it's ok now I think, it was 97.6 today which was up from yesterday:) I've had the strangest sensation in my boobs today, I thought they were just sore and I thought my bra was irritating so I've changed to an unwired one but I still have this strange almost cold tingling sensation in them, it started this morning but as I said I thought it was just my bra, it feels really odd! Xx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Just stalked your chart about 5 mins ago :haha: that symptom sounds good hun (okay to ss now as you are over 6DPO):winkwink: I also find if you don't ss until 6DPO it makes the tww go quicker (or that's what I like to believe) :haha:

I thought my OPKs had arrived - nope they are the things DH ordered for the radiators - tube like things you put round the bottom of the pipes to make them look pretty:haha: I am CD8 and usually have to start testing on CD10 due to short cycles and short surges come on OPKs:dohh:

Shauna - Don't forget hun everything will be stretching to accommodate your growing baby :happydance: when are you going to the docs?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

hi girls how are you doing? congrates to those who got BFP and GL to those who are still waiting to test ...I got my 1st peak on cbfm yesterday cd 16,with sudden rise in temperature on cd 16 , got + opk on cd 15 and on cd 15 I was having EWCM ....but today I forgot to do test with CBFM which still shows peak on cd 17...


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Garfie, it feels really odd like I can't work out if it feels hot or cold I know that prob doesn't make sense! Xx


----------



## garfie

Tulip - Hi hun welcome back - don't give your CBFM any more sticks it is pre-programmed that when you get your 1st PEAK you will get another PEAK and then a HIGH and then as many LOWS as you feed it sticks:growlmad:

:happydance: and lots of :dust::dust::dust: when will you be testing?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Tulip - Hi hun welcome back - don't give your CBFM any more sticks it is pre-programmed that when you get your 1st PEAK you will get another PEAK and then a HIGH and then as many LOWS as you feed it sticks:growlmad:
> 
> :happydance: and lots of :dust::dust::dust: when will you be testing?:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks a lot hun .. I was worried that today I didnt insert test stick within testing time so it may messed up my cycle I forgot to set an alarm.. thanks for lemme know. Well I ill wait till 34-35 days ... GL hun and massive baby dust to you :thumbup::dust::dust::dust: what CD are you ?


----------



## garfie

Tulip - CD8 - a while to go yet, I am trying to lengthen my cycles so taking Vit B6 which are also supposed to give you more energy :haha:

Wait until you see the little m flash - you will get so excited especially if she hasn't arrived - I saw it twice once on a weird cycle and once when I was pg:winkwink:

I don't have a CBFM anymore as my cycles were to short:cry: I miss it my little friend - is this your 1st month using it :thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shaunasmommy

I am going today, in about 2my hours. Just want to confirm it early for insurance reasons and for my d's satisfaction lol. 

Oasis, that is how mine have been feeling from about 6dpo as well! I am only 11 dpo today. It sounds so promising for you!


----------



## garfie

Shauna - Ooooooh good luck hun - are you getting your HCG levels drawn or just a test done?

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Tulip - CD8 - a while to go yet, I am trying to lengthen my cycles so taking Vit B6 which are also supposed to give you more energy :haha:
> 
> Wait until you see the little m flash - you will get so excited especially if she hasn't arrived - I saw it twice once on a weird cycle and once when I was pg:winkwink:
> 
> I don't have a CBFM anymore as my cycles were to short:cry: I miss it my little friend - is this your 1st month using it :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yeah hun this is my first cycle of cbfm.GL :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

shaunasmommy said:


> I am going today, in about 2my hours. Just want to confirm it early for insurance reasons and for my d's satisfaction lol.
> 
> Oasis, that is how mine have been feeling from about 6dpo as well! I am only 11 dpo today. It sounds so promising for you!

Omg really? Thank you:) xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Hello my Ladies!
Sorry I have been a little MIA....trying to take some time away from always thinking about TTC - it is so hard!!
I joined weight watchers again on Saturday and I've been working out again and will be going to hot yoga tonight...I'm so happy my head is getting back into other things!
No AF as of yet - she may be dure this weekend if I ovulated late but who knows - I'm trying not to think too much about anything because I was going insane!!

GOOD LUCK to all of you!!! I am so praying for your BFP!!!
I'll keep checking in - just not every second like before

XO


----------



## garfie

Hi Stephy - welcome back:flower:

What's hot yoga? - a hot instructor or something else:haha:

Are you still temping? or have you given that up.

Stephy :witch: if you can hear me you are NOT ALLOWED:af::af::af::af:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Hi Stephy - welcome back:flower:
> 
> What's hot yoga? - a hot instructor or something else:haha:
> 
> Are you still temping? or have you given that up.
> 
> Stephy :witch: if you can hear me you are NOT ALLOWED:af::af::af::af:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks hun :hugs:
I gave up on temping - know I shouldn't have but I wanted to start fresh next cycle because my numbers were off due to not getting up at the same time each day and it was messing with my brain!

Hot yoga -is yoga in a heated room (105 degrees) - it feels so good - your muscles can recover!!!


----------



## garfie

Oh I see - okay well you know where we are should you need help with your temping next month - hopefully you won't:winkwink:

Hot yoga - I think I would just curl up in a ball and fall asleep - what about you Oasis the same?:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shaunasmommy

Well I just got back from the dr office, and it's official!! Didn't need a blood test! She was going to do one had the urine test came back negative, but didn't need to go that far. I also got a note from her for my dh telling him I am pregnant. Hopefully he will believe that more than the tests lol (It's something to put in the baby book, too). Anyway, I will keep checking in on you girls once in a while. I really hope to see you all get your bfp's!


----------



## Oasis717

Aww that's so lovely of your doc to write a note, makes a really nice keepsake:) Thank you stay in touch and let us know how you're doing xxx

Garfie I think I would collapse in that heat lol xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well two more symptoms popping up tonight as well as the let down/tingling feeling in my boobs, which is still there, I've had mild palpitations and a feeling of not being able to catch my breathe, I haven't had that with pmt before but as I've just found out its due to the increase of progesterone it could just be AF but when it's something you haven't had before its confusing xxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Hi all!! Glad to hear everybody for the most part is doing well!!

Congratulations shaunasmommy!! :) Now go rest, and sleep.

Stephy - Hot yoga sounds horrible, I hate being hot though!

Went to the Doctors today for the first appt, Got the due date of August 19th even though I'm measuring a few days before that (due to my late O) but she says its safe to keep it at the 19th! Got to see the little squid, looks.. well. Like a squid! The best part was my daughter got to go and when she saw the heartbeat she said "Mom I see it moving! The baby's moving! The baby is playing in there!! Thats why you sleep so much.." .. Sassy. Her 4th birthday was 2 days ago so now she feels that she should be 16 years old.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound10wks.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Debbzie

Welcome back tulip & stephy! Hope your both ok 

Awe evelynnesmum,lovely pic.... Jealous much??? :-|

Well girls,im not sure if ive ovulated.... As i aint had my usual O pain.. No slightly back pain just felt cold??? If that makes sense!!?? 

Hope alls well with ev1 else xxx


----------



## garfie

Afternoon ladies

Well my OPKs arrived - let POAS commence:happydance:

Evelyn - Wow what a lovely scan pic hun - me jel too:dohh:

Debzi - Are you using OPKs - taking temps or anything? why do you think you have not O yet:flower: feeling cold no wonder have you seen the snow :haha:

Stephy - I know your probably not around - but how did hot yoga go and how are you feeling hun:flower:

Shauna - What did he say to the docs letter? :winkwink:

AFM - the two times (I have recorded in FF which resulted in pregnancy) I have noticed we had :sex: 4 days before O - so maybe less is more with us maybe he has strong but slow swimmers:haha: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

hi everyone..I hope everyone would be doing well at their ends...girls We did bd on cd 13, 15, 16, 17, 18 while I got + opk on cd 15 and got peak on cbfm on cd 16 and 17 I hope we have covered the basis finally FF put crosshairs on cd 15 as ovulation day ...after getting peaks for 2 days on cd 16 and 17 today again cbfm was asking for stick and when I used the new one it gave me high..my question is that is this normal that cbfm still asks for further tests even after giving me peaks ? or is there some problem with cbfm ?


----------



## Oasis717

Ok so DH comes back from town with 2 twin packs of early 10miu Superdrug tests, had to try one! Very faint line came up around the 5/6 min mark (have to read within 10) I've put on a pic of the original pic and tweaked pic, DH says he can see it and he never sees any lines! But am not getting excited as I've had faint lines before that came to nothing so I guess we will see:) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0732.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 11









1359042706-picsay.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## garfie

Hi Tulip - Damn this will cost you a fortune - don't feed it any more sticks when you have reached the FIRST PEAK it will keep asking for them as it is pre programmed - sorry hun thought I said that to you:wacko:

Looks like you have all your bases covered too :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Hi Tulip - Damn this will cost you a fortune - don't feed it any more sticks when you have reached the FIRST PEAK it will keep asking for them as it is pre programmed - sorry hun thought I said that to you:wacko:
> 
> Looks like you have all your bases covered too :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

hi Garfie how are you doing ? its allright hun :hugs::hugs: thanks alot ..GL:dust::dust:


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> Hi all!! Glad to hear everybody for the most part is doing well!!
> 
> Congratulations shaunasmommy!! :) Now go rest, and sleep.
> 
> Stephy - Hot yoga sounds horrible, I hate being hot though!
> 
> Went to the Doctors today for the first appt, Got the due date of August 19th even though I'm measuring a few days before that (due to my late O) but she says its safe to keep it at the 19th! Got to see the little squid, looks.. well. Like a squid! The best part was my daughter got to go and when she saw the heartbeat she said "Mom I see it moving! The baby's moving! The baby is playing in there!! Thats why you sleep so much.." .. Sassy. Her 4th birthday was 2 days ago so now she feels that she should be 16 years old.

VERY VUTE LITTLE SQUID!!!:hugs:


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Ok so DH comes back from town with 2 twin packs of early 10miu Superdrug tests, had to try one! Very faint line came up around the 5/6 min mark (have to read within 10) I've put on a pic of the original pic and tweaked pic, DH says he can see it and he never sees any lines! But am not getting excited as I've had faint lines before that came to nothing so I guess we will see:) xxxx

I see it!
I hope and pray this is it!!!

X


----------



## StephyB

Garfie - Hot yoga was amazing!! I feel so good right now!!

I'm still confused as to if I did o late - still not putting much thought into it...
If no af by Monday I will be testing just to make sure.

Right now I just feel like my bosy is messed up from the bcp!
Although I don't understand why I would get af Nov/Dec and now a very long cycle!

Meh well - I'm continuing to eat healthy, take prenatials....work out and relax :)


----------



## Oasis717

StephyB said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so DH comes back from town with 2 twin packs of early 10miu Superdrug tests, had to try one! Very faint line came up around the 5/6 min mark (have to read within 10) I've put on a pic of the original pic and tweaked pic, DH says he can see it and he never sees any lines! But am not getting excited as I've had faint lines before that came to nothing so I guess we will see:) xxxx
> 
> I see it!
> I hope and pray this is it!!!
> 
> XClick to expand...

Thanks hunni but I've seen loads of posts about evaps on Superdrug tests, same as any others I guess even frer seem to be giving fake lines! I won't believe it unless it gets darker but there was def a line. Will do another test sat. Hope you're ok! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

EvelynnsMom said:


> Hi all!! Glad to hear everybody for the most part is doing well!!
> 
> Congratulations shaunasmommy!! :) Now go rest, and sleep.
> 
> Stephy - Hot yoga sounds horrible, I hate being hot though!
> 
> Went to the Doctors today for the first appt, Got the due date of August 19th even though I'm measuring a few days before that (due to my late O) but she says its safe to keep it at the 19th! Got to see the little squid, looks.. well. Like a squid! The best part was my daughter got to go and when she saw the heartbeat she said "Mom I see it moving! The baby's moving! The baby is playing in there!! Thats why you sleep so much.." .. Sassy. Her 4th birthday was 2 days ago so now she feels that she should be 16 years old.

Awwww hunni what an amazing pic, thank u for coming back to show us, I'm so pleased for you, loads luv xxxxx


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 your chart looks promising FX


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Fingers crossed this is it for you - I have heard about FRER but not Superdrug I always use Superdrug - maybe you could try with a different brand:flower:

Stephy - This is a long cycle hun - 42 days right? - not sure what is happening there without seeing a chart it is hard to tell:wacko:

Tulip - No more sticks no matter how much it asks for them :winkwink:

AFM - Did an OPK not even a sniff of a second line - although soon one of you are going to have to tell me how I put up pics so you can see for yourselves:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Tulipxxxxx

Garfie I did an Asda test first and there was the same ghost of a grey line that's been there the last 3 cycles I've used them. I'm a bit worried as it was only the 30th Nov that I had a really positive result on a frer which must of been leftover hcg from mmc end Sep and I'm worried I still have hcg in my system, god knows how as I would of thought that tiny amount of retained tissue that I had (2.1cm) after mc must of passed. I don't and didn't have any symptoms of retained tissue like constant bleeding, cramping or pain and my AF has been 28, 29 then 30 days in the last three cycles. Feeling confused and wishing I'd had another scan or blood test 2 months after mc when I was getting positives still but my doctor refused. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

These were my tests on 1st December 2012, AF came on 3rd, this is why I'm worried, that was over 2 months after mmc xxx
 



Attached Files:







1354370978-picsay.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## garfie

Oasis - So did you not get another HCG test done after the m/c to check your levels:flower:

I can't see anything on the Superdrug one yet but yes I can on the blue ones (are they the asda ones)?

I think hun one way or another a trip to the doctors is needed to test your HCG level from either before or now - he cannot refuse you hun so don't let him fob you off :growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

That last pic I put on with the three tests was from 1st Dec 12 hunni, a frer and two Asda tests. That was 8 weeks after mc, the tests did fade over the last 8 weeks to a ghost of a line and I mentioned this to the doc and she refused to do any tests saying they weren't needed. I had no blood tests done after mc, just a scan which outlined the tissue but as it was too small to warrant an op I was told it would pass. I can't understand how it took 12 weeks plus to get rid of the hcg, I guess everyone is different and I suppose if I had retained tissue still the tests wouldn't have got lighter and lighter as the weeks went by. It could only happen to me! Lol. The Superdrug test I did today was a really faint line and hard to pick up on the camera, I guess testing again on Sat is the only way to tell. Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Oh I see in that case your line should be getting darker on Saturday and I for one can't wait so god alone knows how you are:winkwink:

Will be stalking your chart as well:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks darlin, hoping them temps stay high! DH just said he thinks the ghost of a grey line I've seen on the Asda tests these past 2 cycles is the antibody strip, he says he sees nothing! Am so hoping he's right. I'd be devastated if that last mc left me with a reason I couldn't get pregnant, roll on Saturday lol xxxx


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Oasis - Fingers crossed this is it for you - I have heard about FRER but not Superdrug I always use Superdrug - maybe you could try with a different brand:flower:
> 
> Stephy - This is a long cycle hun - 42 days right? - not sure what is happening there without seeing a chart it is hard to tell:wacko:
> 
> Tulip - No more sticks no matter how much it asks for them :winkwink:
> 
> AFM - Did an OPK not even a sniff of a second line - although soon one of you are going to have to tell me how I put up pics so you can see for yourselves:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

43 days today - I know it's hard without a chart but I wasn't giving the temping 100% - it's hard when DH gets up at 4:30am and all I want to do is sleep...next cycle I will be temp committed :)


----------



## Oasis717

I decided to use my last ic Wondfo as wasn't gunna test again til Sat, as its an ic I thought can't hurt, very surprised when that too came up with a fat faint line, hmmmm I am unlucky for evaps.......or could it be? So telling myself it's an evap right now despite DH telling me it was clearer than the Superdrug one, only prob is it wasn't within time limit, but, all the others I took dried stark white, so, who knows! Xxx


----------



## midgey123

hey ladies sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry ive been missing :hugs::hugs: ive been concentrating HARD on my diet and ive lost 9 pounds :happydance::happydance: I cant believe how much ive lost in my first week!! yayyy anyway ive missed you all soo much I hope everybody is ok!!

I can see a congrats is in order for the new bfp :hugs::flower: 

oasis I can see something on your tests keeping my fingers and toes crossed :hugs::hugs::hugs: are you ok?? xxxxxxxxx

evelynnsmom your little squid is beautiful hun :hugs::hugs: xxxxx

garfie missed you hun hope everything is ok with you big :hugs: xxxxx

tulip big :hugs: too you hope everything is ok :flower: xxxxx

if I have missed anybody I WILL get back to you this thread moves so fast its hard to keep up!!!


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> hey ladies sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry ive been missing :hugs::hugs: ive been concentrating HARD on my diet and ive lost 9 pounds :happydance::happydance: I cant believe how much ive lost in my first week!! yayyy anyway ive missed you all soo much I hope everybody is ok!!
> 
> I can see a congrats is in order for the new bfp :hugs::flower:
> 
> oasis I can see something on your tests keeping my fingers and toes crossed :hugs::hugs::hugs: are you ok?? xxxxxxxxx
> 
> evelynnsmom your little squid is beautiful hun :hugs::hugs: xxxxx
> 
> garfie missed you hun hope everything is ok with you big :hugs: xxxxx
> 
> tulip big :hugs: too you hope everything is ok :flower: xxxxx
> 
> if I have missed anybody I WILL get back to you this thread moves so fast its hard to keep up!!!

hey hun wc back I really missed you...congrats what an achievement I was also thinking about losing weight ...:haha: on which diet plan did you work out ? GL and FX :dust::dust::dust:thanks alot..


----------



## midgey123

im on the weight watchers diet hun im not over weight ive just got a bit of love chub :winkwink: lol im also drinking 3 litres of water a day that's why ive lost it so quickly I am weeing like a trooper though which is very annoying oooooo and the water has helped with thinning my cm stupid amounts :happydance: I haven't tracked o this month im trying to concentrate on losing my weight first and not stress about ttc :haha:


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Deff it could be it hun - can you put a pic up? fingers crossed for you:flower:

Midgey - Well done you that is great hun - we have all missed you:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> im on the weight watchers diet hun im not over weight ive just got a bit of love chub :winkwink: lol im also drinking 3 litres of water a day that's why ive lost it so quickly I am weeing like a trooper though which is very annoying oooooo and the water has helped with thinning my cm stupid amounts :happydance: I haven't tracked o this month im trying to concentrate on losing my weight first and not stress about ttc :haha:

wow great ...I have problem since last few month that my belly is protuding out which I want to get it back to normal :(


----------



## midgey123

garfie thanks hun :hugs: im hoping too get too a steady weight loss after this week 1-2 pounds a week :thumbup: you always lose loads your first week of dieting :haha: ive missed you all loads!! :hugs: xxxxxxx

tulip- im finding the weight watchers diet so easy hun honestly I though it would be really difficult but its quite easy and you do see results!! :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Midgey!!!!!!! Omg missed ya loads so lovely to see you back xxxx and 9lbs wow, well done, I lost 7.5 lb the first week I went to slimming world and then 5 the next week, I've so gotta do that again cause I put it all back on. Xxxxx
Garfie I just couldn't get a decent pic cause of no daylight, the flash makes it hard to see and without the flash its worse:( if the lines still there in the morn I'll try, wish I hadn't used all my wondfos up cause apart from my Superdrug ones I've only got ics left, knowing my luck they'll both be evaps! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Just tried take a pic of the Wondfo with the low light option on my Camera, I can see it fine but when I upload to here I wonder why it's not so clear, not sure you will be able to see xx
 



Attached Files:







1359078011-picsay.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## shaunasmommy

Oh oasis I see a line!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Can you see it? I thought it was too blurry when I uploaded:) yay I'm glad you can see it but I'm trying not to get excited, I've had evaps before. Thanks hunni xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ok ladies well I got another faintest of positives on 3 ics last night and this morning so DH asked me to do another Superdrug early test, I'm 9 dpo today and this time the line popped up again in 5 mins and was darker than yesterday, I can't see that all these are evaps! But just in case I'm gunna keep doing one a day. I have to say that the one I dud this morning looks positive! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







1359101783-picsay.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 13









1359103450-picsay.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## garfie

Oasis - NOW I SEE IT! :happydance::happydance: was your temp the same today hun because yesterday I would say it was going triphasic:thumbup

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Oasis - just out of curiosity why was CD16 an open temp? :flower: did you wake up late/early did you adjust it?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh yes Garfie I forgot I was seeing what day they would have me down for ovulating when I changed the adjusted temps back to what they were when I woke early then forgot to change those two days of waking an hour early back to the adjusted temps! My temp was 97.73 this morn, what's triphastic mean hun? I'm too scared to think this is it, just been to the loo and was scared to look at the paper, panicked when I thought I saw a tiny bit of Brown but DH said nothing there, god how are you supposed to relax! got mild cramps today too for the first time since o. Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Try and relax hun - a long way to go yet :coffee:

I know what you mean about panicking and checking everything - personally I would make an appointment at your docs and get your HCG levels checked then that way you know for sure.:flower:

Also some people say don't carry on temping - but for now I would as 9DPO is very early but I'm sure you already know that:winkwink:

Triphasic just means your chart has reached a new level - you have pre O level, post O level and a third level - this is seen in pregnant charts but has also been seen in non pregnant charts - what I'm trying to say it is all looking good hun and try and relax:coffee:

What does your hubby say - shocked I bet?:winkwink:

As for cramping I'm sure it's little one snuggling in :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Oasis - So what was yesterdays temp - it's hard to see exactly from your chart has it gone up again today or stayed the same:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Well garfie... i usually have really bad back pain ! BUT,ive had nothing... no dont temp!.. i dont always have a good sleep :(

BUT the past 2days ive had really sore boobs!... on the sides... like there hanging off :(
Bellys been rumbling like crazy but not had an appetite !... Eeekk ! xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Garfie, you always make me feel better, dunno what I'd do without you:hugs:I know you understand how I feel, I wish it wasn't this way and we could just enjoy early pregnancy, I'm still worried about the tests getting lighter and a chemical but really am trying to be positive. Temp today was same as yest 97.73 Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

OoOoOoOo oasis have u tested???? :D xxx


----------



## garfie

Aw hun that's what were here for to support each other :hugs:

On my last pregnancy taking my temps (although not what I wanted) prepared me for my chemical - huge temp drop and I just knew.:cry:

I know they say ignorance is bliss - but when you have been through what we have been through I am now of the opinion tell me good or bad:cry: you will be able to settle down and enjoy this pregnancy - hey it could be twins :baby::baby::haha:

So for now hun my only advice (though would I take it myself)???? is to try and relax mama and keep taking them temperatures look after yourself and drink plenty and keep putting up pics of your tests getting darker:happydance::happydance:

Congrats hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Aww congrats oasis ! :D hehehehe !... xxx


----------



## garfie

Debzie - Are you 4DPO as your ticker says or are you not sure if you have Od yet:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

im not sure if ive O'd :(

This says im 4dpo,and my period tracker on my fone says 2dpo ! LOL 

FFS ! :( xx


----------



## garfie

Debzi - Do you use OPKs? - although they don't tell you if you have deff ovulated only your temp can do that - it gives you a good idea when it is coming up:flower:

How long was last cycle? It's hard to work it out for you as we don't even know your LP or do you?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

oasis- yayayayayayayayayayayayaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
that looks like a BFP to me hunni :hugs: wooooooooooooooooooooooo that is 100% there and really noticeable :happydance: so so excited for you!!!!!!!!! try and relax hun stressing out wont help take it easy :hugs: congrats momma :winkwink: xxxxxxxxxx

well I feel absolutely terrible this morning :cry: I feel sick and just poop I am going to test today just too check :blush: my cycles have gone way out of wack :wacko: 

hope all you other ladies are doing great :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

LOL.. nope... i dont use OPKs..

LP 16?


----------



## Debbzie

My last P was 6th jan -9th


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - How long is your cycle normally (though what is normal these days):winkwink:

Midgey - Did you say you are going to test? BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Average 31 day... 16 LP

can my really sore heavy boobs be due to O'in????


----------



## garfie

Debzi - Yes they can hun - we get all kind of weird pains around O time some more than others :flower:

So if you are on a 31 day cycle with a LP of 16 - you are due to start (or not) 6 February? - in which case you will have already O providing your body did it's thing:dohh:

Without temps or OPKs it hard to say:hugs: 

Why do our bodies have to be soooooooo confusing 

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Debbzi - How long is your cycle normally (though what is normal these days):winkwink:
> 
> Midgey - Did you say you are going to test? BIG :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

yes im going too test in a bit :thumbup: im pretty sure I am way too early if I od when I think I did but im a poasa :winkwink: lol I will update with a pic when ive took it :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Yup garfie!... 6th feb,just intime for my bday on the 10th :(

Anno... i usually have really bad backache if i O... Never had sore boobs like this!... jeeez... There hurting me with a bra on,and without a bra :(
Ahh well... fingers crossed i dont have AF on he 6th ;)
xxx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Oooooh good luck - how do you upload a pic?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all so much, swear I saw a little yellow on the tissue when I went to the loo which is exactly how spotting before AF started last month:( just gunna try and relax if its not to be this month it's not to be, nothing I do can stop that! Totally agree Garfie will keep temping, if this is a chemical I'd rather know. Gunna need some luck girls. Love you all lots xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Midgey - Oooooh good luck - how do you upload a pic?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I find it easier uploading off my phone hun you go to the full web page on your mobile then go too manage attachments at the bottom of the page and it should open in a new window go too choose file then upload as many photos as you want off that page when your done close the page and you should see under the manage attachments button the attachments that you uploaded go too preview post too check they are there then submit reply :hugs: im loving my little baby and bump walk through there :winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

oasis sending you all of the luck and love in the world hun :hugs::hugs: its normal too have some spotting in pregnancy try and relax :kiss: im praying for you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

Hi everyone ...how are you Midgey, Garfie ?


----------



## midgey123

tulip11 said:


> Hi everyone ...how are you Midgey, Garfie ?

hey hun :hugs: you ok? how are you doing?? im ok over here just having a rest and trying to feel a bit better!! :coffee:


----------



## StephyB

Good morning ladies. Well af got me this morning. Heavy!!
:(
Had a damn good cry!! Actually stopped breathing at one point from crying so much!
Took my temp this morning. 36.35
FF is starting to figure me out a bit more I think. I def didn't O when I got the positive clear blue OPK! 

Hope everyone is well. Will catch up on posts when I get to work


----------



## Oasis717

DH says there's nothing there and its just wee mixed with cm, sorry if too much info, ok so I am officially paranoid. Thanks so much Midgey bless you. Same to you and all my other lovely ladies xxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone ...how are you Midgey, Garfie ?
> 
> hey hun :hugs: you ok? how are you doing?? im ok over here just having a rest and trying to feel a bit better!! :coffee:Click to expand...

hi yeah I am fine thanks...today I had temperature dip at 4dpo which made me a lil upset but still its way too early so lets hope for the best...thats really great enjoy yourself and have a great and lovely weekend ahead :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Oasis - relax hun - I agree with your DH stress is not going to help:flower:

Stephy - Wow she kept you waiting - so sorry she caught you - treat yourself to a glass of wine tonight (that's what I do):winkwink: Your temp is perfectly normal for pre O and your visitor:flower:

Tulip - Dip at 4DPO is not a major hun - don't worry - if it was towards the end of your LP then I would worry, so just carry on temping and I will carry on stalking:happydance:

Midgey - I will be doing an OPK at 4ish so I will try and upload then:happydance:

Debbzi - Let's hope she doesn't come:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Officially relaxing:) xxxx


----------



## garfie

Good girl - feet up, tv on and chillax:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Guess you worked this one out - but looking at your signature you have got pregnant (and lost) every three months - have you been to the Docs yet?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

garfie- I know hun :cry: 
I was going to see a fertility clinic for a full fertility assessment the end of this month, to be honest im scared too go which is silly I know I just keep chickening out of every appointment I make im terrified of something been wrong :cry:
I have decided though that I am doing this diet getting down to my ideal weight bmi ect if nothing has happened after then I will go too the doctors to see if there is a problem I am vowing to myself that I WILL go to the doctors after I have lost my weight :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Midgey!
Welcome back hun and congrats on the weight loss!
That's what I'm focusing on now too :)
Except this is my first week and I've lost nothing, getting af this morning makes sense as to why I am not seeing the scale move at all!


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Oasis - relax hun - I agree with your DH stress is not going to help:flower:
> 
> Stephy - Wow she kept you waiting - so sorry she caught you - treat yourself to a glass of wine tonight (that's what I do):winkwink: Your temp is perfectly normal for pre O and your visitor:flower:
> 
> Tulip - Dip at 4DPO is not a major hun - don't worry - if it was towards the end of your LP then I would worry, so just carry on temping and I will carry on stalking:happydance:
> 
> Midgey - I will be doing an OPK at 4ish so I will try and upload then:happydance:
> 
> Debbzi - Let's hope she doesn't come:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks hun!:hugs:
I'll keep temping now - and I am having a glass of wine tonight for sure!
Plus DH 30th bday is coming up and I'm planning a weekend away with him - FF says I should be ovulating around that time so it will be perfect!!


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Stephy - So sorry that AF got you! Next cycle, Thats your cycle :)

Midgey -Welcome back!! Congratulations on the weight loss!

Oasis - Praying for you and keeping my fingers cross that this is it for you!

Has anyone who has had children in here ever gotten bacterial vaginosis while pregnant? They just told me I had it, and to start taking flagyl.. but not until I'm 14 weeks pregnant. I'm only 10 and I read online that this BV can cause miscarriages.. so obviously now i'm concerned.


----------



## Debbzie

Aww oasis... brew,mags & chilll..... try not to think about it now... just try an think ur work is done :)

Fingers n toes crossed for you hunni xxx

YEAE midgey... i hope she gets lost ;) LOL xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Line on ic can now be picked up on phone, this morn was barely visible, feeling tiny tiny bit more confident:) I can't believe the difference from this morning to tonight, I must of used about 60 of these ics in the last three months but never had a line like this, did four to make sure, all had lines xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0820.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Oasis717 said:


> Line on ic can now be picked up on phone, this morn was barely visible, feeling tiny tiny bit more confident:) I can't believe the difference from this morning to tonight, I must of used about 60 of these ics in the last three months but never had a line like this, did four to make sure, all had lines xxxxx

it's looking really good to me Bfp


----------



## Debbzie

Aww congrats oasis ! :D Hopefully... me soon too... me n OH are talking about baby names... just giggling ! HEHEHE!... feels good to actually mention it now :) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, just gotta wait for DH to get my Asda tests then ill 100% believe it if I get a line in them, I've been peeing on those damn things for 3 months and nothing but a grey faint line which must be the antibody strip, if I get a proper line on that im sold lolxxxxxxx Wishing all you ladies loads luck xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Aww oasis !... still dont stress huni xxx


----------



## tulip11

girls since last few days I have urge to urinate frequently specially at evening and night time not day time,having headaches ,queasy feeling ..Idk why ..


----------



## garfie

Oasis - I'm sure it will all be fine hun:winkwink: relax:coffee:

Debbzi - We know what names we don't like - but can't decide on any we do:haha: ah well we have a while I'm sure:flower:

Wishin - Where are you in your cycle hun?:flower:

Stephy - Have a glass for all of us - that is quite a few glasses :drunk::haha:

Midgey - Aw hun - I was hoping they would have given me a magic pill - but they didn't find anything wrong with me except extreme bad luck:wacko: congrats on the weight loss hun - I'm to stuck in my ways I'm not big or anything just got a bit of middle aged spread (that's what I call it) :haha:

Evelyn - If you have something hun why are they not treating it sooner? or are they waiting to see if it clears up on its own? step away from Dr Google - try not to worry hun BIG :hugs: what does your Doc say about it all or better still your M/W?

Tulip - I bet that temp goes right back up tomorrow - you wait and see:winkwink:

AFM - I took an OPK at 6pm the line is coming in :happydance: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Right I think even sceptical me can see the progression since this morn lol, right I'm stopping worrying now xxx
 



Attached Files:







1359141998-picsay.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Oasis717

It's ok Garfie, I feel ok now, just did another test and it was way darker than this mornings, after just 2 hours holding my wee, I think I finally believe lol xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Tulip,im same!

Really bad boobie probs too,feel like there gonna fall off :-(
had a weird sensation on my lower right ovary area.
Felt sick alot... But im 2/4dpo??!! 

Hope everyones well  
Much love and baby dust xxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

garfie said:


> Oasis - I'm sure it will all be fine hun:winkwink: relax:coffee:
> 
> Debbzi - We know what names we don't like - but can't decide on any we do:haha: ah well we have a while I'm sure:flower:
> 
> Wishin - Where are you in your cycle hun?:flower:
> 
> Stephy - Have a glass for all of us - that is quite a few glasses :drunk::haha:
> 
> Midgey - Aw hun - I was hoping they would have given me a magic pill - but they didn't find anything wrong with me except extreme bad luck:wacko: congrats on the weight loss hun - I'm to stuck in my ways I'm not big or anything just got a bit of middle aged spread (that's what I call it) :haha:
> 
> Evelyn - If you have something hun why are they not treating it sooner? or are they waiting to see if it clears up on its own? step away from Dr Google - try not to worry hun BIG :hugs: what does your Doc say about it all or better still your M/W?
> 
> Tulip - I bet that temp goes right back up tomorrow - you wait and see:winkwink:
> 
> AFM - I took an OPK at 6pm the line is coming in :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


They can treat it, just not until 14 weeks.. she didn't even know how far along I was when she called to tell me the results of my pap today! She said "Oh, You're only 10 weeks? You can't take this medicine until after the first trimester." :dohh:


----------



## tulip11

I am having low grade fever , feeling very sick, severe headache, weird metallic taste but I think so its due to fever.... I hope so Garfie :) Debbzie I hope these are good signs for us GL and FX


----------



## midgey123

hey ladies how are we all doing this morning?? :hugs: hoping to see some more progression oasis :hugs: so exciting!! :happydance: those symptoms sound good tulip! 
I call it my love chub garfie :winkwink: nothing wrong with a bit of love chub!! I just think ive got a little too much at the moment and if it might help me have a baby im doing it!! :haha:

feeling really sick this morning I think im getting a bug!! :shrug: hope your all ok :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Midgey - Love Chub - love it :haha: okay then I have some love chub too think it's my age (slightly) and the fact of being pregnant on and off:cry: Hope you feel better soon:flower:

Oasis - How are you this morning - have you considered it might be twins - :baby::baby: apparently as we get older our eggs fire out quicker to get rid of them all have you heard this:winkwink: and a BFP at 8DPO is very early unless the O date was wrong?:hugs:

Tulip - How are you feeling today - if you have a fever maybe it's not worth putting your temps in as they wont be accurate:wacko: Hope you're feeling better.

Stephy - How's your head this morning - hope you ploughed through enough wine for all of us:happydance:

Debbzi - How are you feeling this morning hun :flower:

Evelyns - Any new symptoms? is there anything naturally you can take like if you have cystitis cranberry is good:hugs:

How many ladies on here are feeling poorly - maybe you've all got baby fever:happydance:

AFM - CD11 was hoping to see a raise in temps today - but nope :nope:so maybe the Vit B6 is working and giving me a longer cycle after all - can't say I've noticed a huge energy increase but I have a little - so every little helps:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Garfie DH would be over the moon if that was the case, I did read that the likelihood of twins gets higher as you get older as your ovaries try extra hard! I think the o date is bang on, had such strong symptoms this month and it all tied directly to cd 14 so I think they've got it spot on:) xx I was completely exhausted again last night and a twinge of nausea, temp was dead on 97.73 for the third morning in a row this morn. Can't test yet cause despite only one de caff coffee I haven't stopped weeing all morn lol, will try later this aft hope everyone is ok! Xxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

GArfie... i feel like poop!... lol sore boobs still.. moodyness kills me :(
And i had a coffee this morning and i nearly was sick :O

Other halfs loving it... finds it funny... :(
ASSSHOLLEEE !!!!!

BUT... im trying not to think about anything... ive got mad pains every so often in my tummy xx
hope your all ok girls xxx


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Midgey - Love Chub - love it :haha: okay then I have some love chub too think it's my age (slightly) and the fact of being pregnant on and off:cry: Hope you feel better soon:flower:
> 
> Oasis - How are you this morning - have you considered it might be twins - :baby::baby: apparently as we get older our eggs fire out quicker to get rid of them all have you heard this:winkwink: and a BFP at 8DPO is very early unless the O date was wrong?:hugs:
> 
> Tulip - How are you feeling today - if you have a fever maybe it's not worth putting your temps in as they wont be accurate:wacko: Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Stephy - How's your head this morning - hope you ploughed through enough wine for all of us:happydance:
> 
> Debbzi - How are you feeling this morning hun :flower:
> 
> Evelyns - Any new symptoms? is there anything naturally you can take like if you have cystitis cranberry is good:hugs:
> 
> How many ladies on here are feeling poorly - maybe you've all got baby fever:happydance:
> 
> AFM - CD11 was hoping to see a raise in temps today - but nope :nope:so maybe the Vit B6 is working and giving me a longer cycle after all - can't say I've noticed a huge energy increase but I have a little - so every little helps:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

hi hun I am doing well but still a lil bit sickness is here last night in bed while I was sleeping when I was about to wakeup I had severe dizziness everything in room was revolving around my head...I dont have low grade fever anymore but temperature went down again to 35.9...Idk still light headedness is here...how are you doing hun ?


----------



## garfie

Tulip - weird about your temperature - probably because you were tossing and turning in the night - due to being ill, hope you're feeling better and your temps go back up tomorrow:flower:

Debbzi - Aw poor you hun - but will all be worth it if there's a BFP waiting:happydance:

Oasis - Maybe try this evening (if you can wait that long:winkwink:) my HSG is always stronger then:happydance:

Midgey - Aw poor you, take it easy and rest as much as you can:flower:

AFM - Just done an OPK - and the line is deff there just not quite a positive:winkwink: I will try and put a pic up :haha: yeah right:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I couldn't wait that long Garfie lol, just did one and its darker again from yest, am happy, starting to feel a little odd/pregnant today, bit yukky:) DH is decorating the bathroom alone now but he doesn't mind apart from I usual cut in and he hates that bit! He's finally believing it now theres a strong line and is over the moon, no more squinting and tweaking my hpts:) Here's the pic anyway, luv to all xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0845.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 said:


> I couldn't wait that long Garfie lol, just did one and its darker again from yest, am happy, starting to feel a little odd/pregnant today, bit yukky:) DH is decorating the bathroom alone now but he doesn't mind apart from I usual cut in and he hates that bit! He's finally believing it now theres a strong line and is over the moon, no more squinting and tweaking my hpts:) Here's the pic anyway, luv to all xxxxx

congrats Oasis have H&H 9 months I hope this would be your sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much tulip. Im not getting too excited just yet as I know only too well how hard the fall is after being so happy twice before and loosing. Ive never wanted to get so sick so much in all my life as with both pregnancies that I lost I was no where near as ill as I was when pregnant with my three. All I can do is wait and hope xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - That's a lovely strong line :happydance: I would be making an appointment to get my HCG tested and just make sure I am on the Docs radar:thumbup: You may need extra care as you have had previous losses and ahem your age of course (but we all still feel like we are 21):haha:

Congrats again hun to you and that young hubby of yours:winkwink:

Ok going to try and put up my OPK pic up for you all to see wish me luck:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, but she told me two weeks ago that she didn't want to see me until 7 weeks to ask for an early scan! I'm not happy with how I've been treated and I'm going to ring the hospital Monday and ask if there is anything else I can do as me too thinking I should be monitored what with everything. Xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Nearly positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Keep testing Garfie looks like o is just around the corner! Xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Aww Oasis!!!... Thats deffo a pos :D
Excited for you!... Ive felt rank allll day!... like i could really be sick.

Boobs are killing me :( BADLY !... and i seen a massive blue vein b4... 

Tha coffee b4 made me wanna puke! :( really tired.
grrr... i dunno what to think ! :( xxx hope ur all ok ! xx


----------



## Debbzie

Ohhh and had weird things in my belly!... not lower... in the middle sort of !? xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni the one massive symptom I've had is the cold/tingly/feels like let down when breastfeeding feeling! And lots of clear and white cm, hope you're ok hun xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

my boobs just feel soooo heavy!... there really doing my head in now!... 
poor tummys had a mad feeling init... which has put me in a foul mood because im not sure whats going on !!! :( xx


----------



## baby D

hello ladies -- sorry I have not 'checked in' for a bit --- been poorly. Had an operation. Just been too tired to do much at all --- no way it will be my month!


----------



## Oasis717

Really sorry to hear that baby d, lovely to have you back, hope you're on the mend now xxx


----------



## tulip11

Good Morning everyone..Garfie today my temperature went up...I hope its good sign ..GL to all of you.


----------



## Oasis717

I think it is Tulip, it's all looking good!! Xxx


----------



## Debbzie

I took my temp this morning n it was 36.3! Woke with headache. 
Eekk x


----------



## garfie

Tulip - that's a lovely spike - told you it would go back up, how are you feeling:flower:

Baby D - Aw sorry to hear you haven't been well hun - let's hope you are on the mend now :happydance:

Oasis - How are you today mama - deff think you need to call your docs tomorrow and at least let them know you are pregnant and then request a HCG test:happydance: I don't think they will refuse:nope:

Evelyns - So does your infection have symptoms if so hope they are not severe:hugs:

Debbzi - Are you temping this month - or just randomly temping? your symptoms sound good hun:flower:

Stephy - How are you doing hun - is she on her way out yet?:winkwink:

Midgey - How's your sickness bug - hope you're feeling much stronger:hugs:

AFM - Couldn't enter today's temp as me n hubby was out last night at a friends for a meal and had one or two glasses of wine :blush: also it was quite a late night and my temp just in case any of you want to know was 37.26 :haha: (a temp like that for me would normally suggest pregnancy) :winkwink: So I will have to wait until tomorrow to see whether I have O'd.:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Tulip - that's a lovely spike - told you it would go back up, how are you feeling:flower:
> 
> Baby D - Aw sorry to hear you haven't been well hun - let's hope you are on the mend now :happydance:
> 
> Oasis - How are you today mama - deff think you need to call your docs tomorrow and at least let them know you are pregnant and then request a HCG test:happydance: I don't think they will refuse:nope:
> 
> Evelyns - So does your infection have symptoms if so hope they are not severe:hugs:
> 
> Debbzi - Are you temping this month - or just randomly temping? your symptoms sound good hun:flower:
> 
> Stephy - How are you doing hun - is she on her way out yet?:winkwink:
> 
> Midgey - How's your sickness bug - hope you're feeling much stronger:hugs:
> 
> AFM - Couldn't enter today's temp as me n hubby was out last night at a friends for a meal and had one or two glasses of wine :blush: also it was quite a late night and my temp just in case any of you want to know was 37.26 :haha: (a temp like that for me would normally suggest pregnancy) :winkwink: So I will have to wait until tomorrow to see whether I have O'd.:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

yeah you were right hun...I hope you had a great time at friends place...I am feeling very good about temperature spike but Idk when night approaches my headaches become severe with low grade fever and frequent urination and feels sick specially at evening and night time ...GL :thumbup::dust::dust:


----------



## garfie

Positive now:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Positive now:happydance:

thats super duper positive hun get busy :haha::winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Debbzie

Only day I've had a good sleep... Really don't feel myself today :( I'll temP again tomorrow xx


----------



## Oasis717

That's how positive mine was this month Garfie, it was the darkest yet, get bd!! Already asked the doc two weeks ago, she said no, nothing at all until 7 weeks. Felt awful earlier but little better now. Can't believe I'm getting symptoms so early! Xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Well all,ive just realised i aint had no CM.... im just WET... tmi sorry xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh that's another thing I've got now and everytime I've been pregnant wet patch in me Knicks!! Lol xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Eekk..... Feel really odd today... Like I'm not me??? Distant sort of thing! :( xxx


----------



## Debbzie

MORNING girls !!!!!!!!!!!!!
hope your all ok :)


----------



## garfie

Morning

Debbzie - I'm fine hun - just got a crampy thing going on near my hip, never had that before let's hope it means a strong O (but more than likely I slept funny:haha:) Your symptoms are looking very promising hun - especially the distant thing almost like you are looking in right - it does have a name pregnancy stare I think:wacko: Did you take your temp again?:flower:

Oasis - Hope you can get an appointment at your docs hun - an early scan I have been told is no earlier than 6 weeks (unless problems arise) when you spoke to your doc hun you weren't pregnant - YOU ARE NOW, so I would just phone and ask for it to be confirmed at least:happydance: how are you feeling today? strong symptoms are a good sign:winkwink:

Tulip - How's your temps today as you can see mine have gone up, but I will still have to wait a few days before FF will confirm O:wacko: As I have such a short surge I might have Od yesterday but as I was naughty I don't know what my temps was.:haha:

Midgey - How are you hun - what stage are you at:flower:

Stephy/Baby - Hi ladies hope you are well:flower:

AFM - Temp increase says O has happened - but my body does play tricks, anyway my Avon deliveries have arrived :happydance: so will be quite busy today will try and get on later.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I no hun but what she actually said was if you get pregnant come see me at 8 weeks for an early scan but I'd go earlier than that as it takes a week or more to get an app, I'm ringing the epau today for advice so because I've been under them already for the last mc I might not have to go to docs, feelin ok at mo, symptoms are stronger at some times than others:) Hope your temps continue to rises mine was 97.9 again today but I was up at 4 putting my son back to bed after finding he'd sneaked in our bed lol xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Yeah... i explained to a mum this morning tha i feel like i was watching myself... like an out of body sort of thing... i feel ok today tho,which is weird... just felt like i cudda been sick this morning of this smell,tha another mum said wasnt tha strong... i wanted to be sick tha much my eyes started watering LOL...
Awww hope ur ok!,an its O :D

xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Ok.. so i spoken to a psychic and she said im NOT PREGNANT !!! lmao!... i asked how she knew an she said ' erm, last time i knew i was psychic '... xxx


----------



## StephyB

Morning Ladies!!
Sorry - I took a break this weekend - a much needed one!!
Oasis!!! CONGRATS my love!!! That's POS - I am praying this is your sticky bean X :)
So SO SO Happy for you!!!
Garfie!! Thats a pos OPK!!! Get BD'ing!!! And yes - I had plenty for us all over the weekend lol it was fun!

AF doesn't seem like she's on her way out yet - but soon hopefully!
Im temping and considering buying some more CB opk's this month!
Hoping my boss will give me the days off in Feb so DH and I can go on a little get away - his bday is around the time I will be O'ing and I'd love to be away with him so we can relax!!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!
Tulip - crossing my fingers that this is your month!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much Stephy, it's early days but I'm trying to stay positive:) xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Oasis,u will be fine ! :) HEHEHEHE... FINGERS crossed my symptoms stick around and :witch: dont come !!!!!


----------



## giggles85

Hey everyone, i'm always on reading but hardly ever put anything on. I hope this is my month, i ovulated on 21st so am now 7dpo. I had some stabbing pains today and some weird feeling in my boobs that i have never had before. Usually by now they would be beginning to hurt but i haven't had hardly any symptoms like i usually do. This was the first month we have used opk's so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Oasis717

Giggles, glad you posted, that's exactly what I had at 7dpo cramps for two days and not sore boobs but a very strange feeling in them which lasted 2days, I got a faint line on ic on 7dpo and a positive on 8. Sounds promising, wishing you loads luck xxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Giggles... my boobs have been hurting for over a week now.. and they feel hard ! ha ha xx


----------



## giggles85

you see that's the thing, they don't hurt as such they just have the occasional wave of tingling and strange sensations :-s also not stopped weeing today, it's driving me nut's. Trying not to get my hopes up as i don't wanna be let down again. we have been ttc now for 6months so trying to stay a lil calmer.
It helps to talk about it though get's my thoughts out of my head lol


----------



## Debbzie

giggles85 said:


> you see that's the thing, they don't hurt as such they just have the occasional wave of tingling and strange sensations :-s also not stopped weeing today, it's driving me nut's. Trying not to get my hopes up as i don't wanna be let down again. we have been ttc now for 6months so trying to stay a lil calmer.
> It helps to talk about it though get's my thoughts out of my head lol

:hugs: we all get like tha hun... where we dont wanna think to much into it.
the sore boobs really early gave it away,at 1dpo... and they carried on getting worse,there not as bad today!... ive just been wee'in alot,and feeling very nauseaous!... Been :sleep: for an hour today too... 
Yesterday,i felt like i wasnt my whole self,like i was having an outta body experience :wacko:

So,Fingers crossed,this is our time ehh !!! 

:dust:


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Morning
> 
> Debbzie - I'm fine hun - just got a crampy thing going on near my hip, never had that before let's hope it means a strong O (but more than likely I slept funny:haha:) Your symptoms are looking very promising hun - especially the distant thing almost like you are looking in right - it does have a name pregnancy stare I think:wacko: Did you take your temp again?:flower:
> 
> Oasis - Hope you can get an appointment at your docs hun - an early scan I have been told is no earlier than 6 weeks (unless problems arise) when you spoke to your doc hun you weren't pregnant - YOU ARE NOW, so I would just phone and ask for it to be confirmed at least:happydance: how are you feeling today? strong symptoms are a good sign:winkwink:
> 
> Tulip - How's your temps today as you can see mine have gone up, but I will still have to wait a few days before FF will confirm O:wacko: As I have such a short surge I might have Od yesterday but as I was naughty I don't know what my temps was.:haha:
> 
> Midgey - How are you hun - what stage are you at:flower:
> 
> Stephy/Baby - Hi ladies hope you are well:flower:
> 
> AFM - Temp increase says O has happened - but my body does play tricks, anyway my Avon deliveries have arrived :happydance: so will be quite busy today will try and get on later.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I have a slight dip today ...GL


----------



## tulip11

girls TMI alert now a while before I noticed brown cm with lil bit of brown blood on 7 dpo but its really really strange for me because my periods never start at 22 or 23 day today is cd 22 and 7 dpo Idk what is it ? I am very worried now I am thinking that may be its due to smear test tools....whats your opinion please?


----------



## Debbzie

smear tests can make u bleed abit... maybe thats irritated you... or its implantation???... xx


----------



## tulip11

Debbzie said:


> smear tests can make u bleed abit... maybe thats irritated you... or its implantation???... xx

Well that time I wasnt irritated but now I am thinking what is it really ?


----------



## Debbzie

See,implantation doesnt always come with pain... or loads of blood... can come with either... none... or a brown discharge... only time will tell hun,try and relax ! :) xx


----------



## StephyB

Ladies, I need advice....do I buy OPK's this month or not!?
I don't know if it stressed me out too much or not!
Or if they even worked!
I got a positive opk with clear blue on Jan 1 and i obviously didn't ovulate then because af came jan 25!


----------



## giggles85

Hi stephy

you most probably did ovulate but just didn't catch it. Don't give up on the opk's, i know quite a few who have used the after ttc without and got pregnant within a few months. Chin up. Only use them if you feel they are helping though. If your getting stressed by using them, give them a rest for a lil while. I'm no expert lol just my thoughts and advise


----------



## Oasis717

Giggles mine only started hurting at 10dpo before that was the weird tingling/cold feeling which I've only had when pregnant. My boobs normally start hurting 10 days before AF then it tails off about 10dpo. Will be excited to see your test! Xx

Tulip that may well have been ib, don't worry about the slight dip, check out the pregnancy charts on ff and loads dip up and down, as long as you don't dip under your coverline don't loose hope xxx

Stephy I agree keep up with the opks, I loved charting as you can clearly see when you ovulate and if you have a chance being pregnant if your temps stay high:) xxx


----------



## Debbzie

well girls... 3days ina run my temps been 36.3.... fook knows if thats good :(
feeling very dizzy this morning :(

hope ur all ok :) xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Grrr... so ive read tha you need to temp orally !!! GOD DAMN !!!!
so ive not been doing it right either... jeeez,im so stooopid ! 

:(
Scrap this crap!... lets just wait and see ! xx


----------



## Oasis717

Have you been doing under your arm hun? Yes you need to take it orally to get an accurate result, you can temp rectally or vaginaly but sod that lol xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Aw Debbzie - yes we all start off the same (or at least I did) putting it under our arms then realising:haha: - do you use a basal thermometer they are a lot more accurate (Ebay sell them):winkwink: Any questions hun just ask:flower:

Oasis - Hope you are feeling good mama - did you manage to get in touch with EPAU what did they say:flower:

Giggles - Hi and lots of :dust::dust::dust: when are you testing are you a POAS addict like me:haha:

Stephy - Glad you had lots for us all - I would personally carry on with OPKs but if they stress you out that much then don't bother - remember we are not supposed to get stressed:wacko:

Midgey - How are you today hun:flower:

Tulip - Brown blood is old blood - so maybe the smear disturbed something or maybe it's implantation - not stalked your chart for a while - so off I go:winkwink:

AFM - Was thinking I have already Od - but not sure now as my temps didn't say a lot to me this morning, oh well let's see what tomorrows temps bring - off out to do some more deliveries today, I like to split them as I don't drive so I have to walk everywhere weather permitting:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

No I didn't get around to ringing hun I'm trying to decide wether to see the other doc at the practice thurs morn to see if I have any luck with him? I'm ok hun temps were 97.9 again for the third day, can't wait to get past AF due day on thurs, hope you don't get rained on doing your deliveries today:) xxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

LMAO!... yup!... under thee arm girls :dohh:

Well... Im not sticking it anywhere but my gob thanks ! HAHAHAHAHA!.... FOOOK tha one !!!

well,i well very dizzy this morning,OH says im always dizzy... cheeky git ! i nearly :brat: on him ! :haha:

BUT,thats gone now :)
Gonna try my FIRST coffee in a week!... and see if i dont be :sick: ! :blush: 

Hope your all ok!... :hugs: :hug: xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I walked into my bathroom this morning where DH has been decorating last two days and the smell of the paint despite being breatheasy and virtually smell free made me want to throw up, couldn't get out of there quick enough lol. It never bothered me when we decorated using the same paint in ds room 2 weeks ago. Funny isn't it! Still feeling queasy, was ok til I got out of bed and Debs I feel dizzy most times I stand up at mo. Can't wait for you to test:) xxxx


----------



## tulip11

Hi Garfie the brown spotting has almost gone now. Today I have slight rise in temperature but ff moved crosshairs from cd 15 to cd 17 Idk why:shrug: as I got + opk and high on cbfm on cd 15 while got two peaks on cd 16 and 17 and it now shows my ovulation day on 2nd peak which was 17 day.


----------



## Oasis717

Hmm I wonder why they moved them tulip but anyway things are looking really good temp wise and that so looks like an implantation dip, when are you testing? Xxx


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 said:


> Hmm I wonder why they moved them tulip but anyway things are looking really good temp wise and that so looks like an implantation dip, when are you testing? Xxx

I ill wait till my 34-35 day. Btw your ticker looks nice.thanks


----------



## Oasis717

I finally managed to do it lol it's nice to see the stages xxx


----------



## midgey123

hey ladies :hugs: how are you all?

oasis- how you doing momma :winkwink: hope its all going well!! :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxx

garfie- how you doing hun? im ok thank you still dieting which is driving me crazy cause right now I just want to eat loads and loads of cake :haha: xxxxxxxx

debbzie- hope everything is good with you hun :hugs: xxxx

tulip- sounds like implantation too me hun :winkwink: xxxxx

stephy- hope your ok hun big :hugs: xxxxxx

if ive missed anybody I do apologise and I will have a catch up and get back to you :hugs:

tested this morning I have a hint of 'something' but im not getting my hopes up at all just in case :cry: ill post a pic in a moment :thumbup: 

oooooooooooo ill have too change the name too febuary valentines bfps in a couple of days any name suggestions?? \\:D/ xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Here it is as always I've tweaked the poop out of it so I can see better :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1359458586183.jpg
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Debbzie

Hey midgey!...
Im no good with the pics,i cant see anything ever unless its like the other line :haha:

Fingers crossed ehh,im sure i can feel the lumpies in my boobies more :( Gutted !!!

i have big thick veins in thee area around my nipples,cant spell it lmao !!!

Since tha psychic said i aint pregnant,im not holding out for it this month!...
GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES THOUGH !
:dust: :dust:

xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Debbzie said:


> Hey midgey!...
> Im no good with the pics,i cant see anything ever unless its like the other line :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed ehh,im sure i can feel the lumpies in my boobies more :( Gutted !!!
> 
> i have big thick veins in thee area around my nipples,cant spell it lmao !!!
> 
> Since tha psychic said i aint pregnant,im not holding out for it this month!...
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU LADIES THOUGH !
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> xxxx


areolas I think it is hun but don't take my word for it :haha: having dark nipples veiny boobies is always a good sign :winkwink: don't worry about what the physic said hun they aren't always right mine was definitely wrong!! lol :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

im watching nick jnr with my ds I could quite happily fall asleep its boring me that much :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Debbzie

i said i was feeling unwell,and not myself this month and she went ' well ur not pregnant '... HAHAHAHA!....
Ohhh ok!? 

dunno how she wud know considering shes on the fluffin net ! LOL... 

hope ur ok xx


----------



## midgey123

Debbzie said:


> i said i was feeling unwell,and not myself this month and she went ' well ur not pregnant '... HAHAHAHA!....
> Ohhh ok!?
> 
> dunno how she wud know considering shes on the fluffin net ! LOL...
> 
> hope ur ok xx

hahahahahahhhhhaaaaaaaa :haha::haha: the fluffin net exactly!! how would she know :thumbup: your symptoms sound really good hun :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

It doesnt feel really good lmao !...
Specially my boobie doos ! :(

What test would you say i should get!?
xxxx


----------



## garfie

My temps are not great - but I still think I have ovulated - what do you ladies think?

Top one is opk yesterday
Middle one is opk today
Bottom one is a hpt - cos I can :haha:

:hugs:

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## midgey123

Debbzie said:


> It doesnt feel really good lmao !...
> Specially my boobie doos ! :(
> 
> What test would you say i should get!?
> xxxx

hmmmmm if your testing early then a first response 6 days sooner :winkwink: they are really sensitive I love them very easy to read!! or if you have an amazon account then maybe try and get some of the extra sensitive internet cheapie ones they are good as well I'm pretty sure they both have a sensitivity of 10miu xxx


----------



## midgey123

hey garfie the pic is a bit fuzzy I cant see :haha: so im not much help :winkwink: hope your ok hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## garfie

I swear by the superdrug ones - only ever had a whiff of a line three times:winkwink:

Your symptoms sound really good Debbzie - keeping my fingers crossed when are you testing by the way?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Garfie... opk pics look good.. bed bed bed bed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hahahahahaha....

Midgey!... Oh said we aint testing... just seeing if AF comes... but shes due on the 6th (wed)... and my bday is on the 10th (sunday) and im meant to be out on the sat!!!! ARRGGHHHHH !..... i need to know if i can go get really drunk lmao !!!!

xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Im going to try an hold out n see if AF comes... hehehe... as this psychic said i wasnt pregnant... lmao

xxx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - that's the idea hun you are supposed to see one line and one really faint barely there - look back a few pages I put a single one up and you will see the difference:winkwink:

Debbzie - No bed bed bed hubby fishing today and is working shifts :wacko: I've either caught the eggy or not :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

garfie said:


> Midgey - that's the idea hun you are supposed to see one line and one really faint barely there - look back a few pages I put a single one up and you will see the difference:winkwink:
> 
> Debbzie - No bed bed bed hubby fishing today and is working shifts :wacko: I've either caught the eggy or not :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

awwww nooo !... GOD damn !... Men ehh!.... Tut !... Tell him uve got something better for him to play with... HAHAHAHAHAHA

Dirty debbz... id be like ' you can stick your rod in better & wetter places,without freezing ur balls off @... lmao !!!! :blush: SORRY !!!!


----------



## garfie

:rofl: Debbzie - Already told him he's a nutter - maybe you need to come round and tell him straight:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Ohhh god woman!... id be on him before he had time to say no! LOL...
My poor OH sometimes has no option in the matter !!!!!!

UNLESS ov course hes too drunk to even get it up ! lmao xx


----------



## Debbzie

or stand at the door and tell him he is not leaving the house unless he tends to your EVERY NEED !!!! ;) ;) hahahahaha xxx


----------



## midgey123

debbzie!!!! :haha::blush:


----------



## midgey123

has anybody got any name change suggestions?? ive no idea what too rename the thread!!! :hugs:


----------



## StephyB

Oasis &#8211; Love the new ticker!!! X

Garfie &#8211; I think you O&#8217;d! But keep BD&#8217;ing to be safe ;)

Midgey &#8211; Hope all is well! I&#8217;m still dieting too and want to give up SOO bad to eat junk &#8211; right now the scale seems stuck and I&#8217;m mad!

Debbzie &#8211; Everything sounds good for you! Fingers crossed girl!!

Thanks for the advice ladies &#8211; I&#8217;m going to keep using OPK&#8217;s&#8230;.I&#8217;ll probably go nuts if I don&#8217;t use them!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Midgey!!!! Hello hunni, missed ya:) xxxxxx I'm ok, bit yukky today but the yukkier the better, bring on the ms!! I can see a line on your test!! What's it like IRL???? Xxxxxx
Garfie is it me or is there a line on your hcg? Xxx
I haven't tested since Sunday, my ics are here and I'm just building up some wee lol. DH tried to get me some more of the Superdrug early tests in town yest but they've gone up from 7.99 for a twin pack to 9.99 for one!! I managed to get two packs online for 7.99 but gotta wait for them to be delivered xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Stephy, praying I can keep it there xxx


----------



## tulip11

MrsLemon in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1682253-february-testing-thread-48-testers-41.html posted that First response pregnancy tests are buy one get one free in Superdrug!!! Might be useful!! X.


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Haha it would be a total miracle if it was -only just Od - you were looking at the third one - the skinny one right:flower: Superdrug ones have always been my fave but not at that price :haha:

Midgey - What CD are you on? - are you late:flower:

Stephy - We go nuts if we use them and nuts if we don't :haha: are you also trying temping this month - or just OPKs?:hugs:

Debbzie - He's had his chance :haha: and promised myself I wouldn't ss until at least 6DPO - so this back ache is from dragging my avon books around:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah hun the bottom hcg one, on my phone there's a little line, what's it like IRL? And oh I know def not paying that for one Superdrug test, DH just got me a couple of Asda tests too but the lines won't be as good as the Superdrug ones on them they're a 15miu Superdrug are 10 xx


----------



## midgey123

hey stephy :hugs: its driving me crazy I just want loads of choccies and crisps and cakes and ANYTHING that's not on my diet plan :winkwink: have you been drinking loads and loads of water?? that's helped me lose a lot of my water weight :) xxxxxx

hey oasis :hi: its quite visible irl I just don't want too trust it :cry: ill have too wait for my new tests to be delivered and ill test again :hugs: yayyyy bring on the sickness!!!!!! :happydance: praying everything goes ok :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx

garfie- I have no idea of dpo :dohh: going off my cm 7 dpo today but im not 100% sure on that I haven't checked for o as ive been concentrating on my diet and having a rest!! :thumbup: we did do enough bd this month though :winkwink: im reading 50 shades of grey again :blush::winkwink: im going to have another look at your pic :hugs: see if I can see a line xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Garfie- the hpt is the bottom one right? I can see a faint line I've tweaked it for you as best I can and I can really see a very faint line!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1359473005472.jpg
File size: 157.8 KB
Views: 6









PicsArt_1359473019383.jpg
File size: 157.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

Haha now I'm confused:wacko: - it must just be a very very bad evap then:winkwink:

Oh well you know me ladies I will test again in the not to distant future :haha:

Maybe this is the start of something great - but if I am showing pos already arrrgggghhhh it could be in my tubes, or is that me just being silly?:shrug:

Probably just dodgy tests :haha:

Love that you can tweak them wish I could Midgey:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Haha now I'm confused:wacko: - it must just be a very very bad evap then:winkwink:
> 
> Oh well you know me ladies I will test again in the not to distant future :haha:
> 
> Maybe this is the start of something great - but if I am showing pos already arrrgggghhhh it could be in my tubes, or is that me just being silly?:shrug:
> 
> Probably just dodgy tests :haha:
> 
> Love that you can tweak them wish I could Midgey:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

its a pretty pink evap hun :winkwink: hope its darker tomorrow it does look very promising though :happydance::happydance: 
the tweaking drives me CRAZY when its my own tests I tweak the hell out of them I take about 100000000000000000000000000 photos of the tests and tweak them all :blush: its a addiction :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Midgey praying for you too xxxxxx I knew I could see a line on garfies test!! I've just tested with an Asda test, nice line, better than Sunday's when I tested with same brand but not as good as the Superdrug lines obviously as Asda is a 15. Done a couple of ics too, why not!!!! Lol xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







1359474860-picsay.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Your lines are still lovely and strong:happydance::happydance: but I know what you mean about Superdrug ones they are the best:happydance:

Ah that's two of you that can see a line - what's going on? Must be an evap but just asked my boys and both can see it to.:wacko:

Guess who will be testing again tomorrow:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

They are lovely lines oasis :hugs: very strong!! Yayyyyyy :hugs: I can see a line on my test I just don't want too trust it I've been way too disappointed before :cry: xxxxxxx

Garfie- did you o earlier this time maybe? It does look really positive to me! Evap lines aren't usually pink :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I agree Garfie I would of got an even stronger line on Superdrug, they are def the best, have wait til they're delivered now though:( xx
I got a faint faint line on an ic on 7 dpo then got my bfp on 8 dpo so faint lines on ics must mean something, will be excited to see your next test Garfie! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Is there no way you could get a Superdrug early test Midgey? I know frer have let you down before and it is hard to trust them now, I really do think Superdrug are the best for early testing and I haven't heard much about evaps with them! Xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

OoOoOoOoOo... im excited for allllll of us now ! ! ! 

Yeeeyyy !!!.... Well i was walking home just from school and i dunno if my bits where hurting because i needed a wee or wha... BUT i had defo pressure !!! xxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Is there no way you could get a Superdrug early test Midgey? I know frer have let you down before and it is hard to trust them now, I really do think Superdrug are the best for early testing and I haven't heard much about evaps with them! Xxxxx

My other frer's should be arriving Thursday so if it was a positive today then it should be darker when the frer tests are delivered since your hcg is ment too double every 2 day's so I should have a darker line on the test Thursday if I see a faint line again I'll use a super drug test to double check :hugs: I'm not too keen on frer but when I have been pregnant they've always gave me an accurate early result! So hoping it's darker Thursday I'm so worried because of last month!! :cry: when I look at the test I can see the line straight away I just won't believe anything until there a 2 huge pink lines :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

i think i maybe out girls... im very doubtful today !!!


----------



## Oasis717

Totally understand hunni, can't wait til Thursday!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Can't wait for Thursday as well:happydance:

Debbzie - Why are you feeling out hun - has something changed?

AFM - No scooby doo:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hee hee love it, Scooby doo lol xx


----------



## StephyB

My fingers are crossed for each of you!!!

Everything sounds very promising :) X

I just ordered a box of 20 clear blue digital OPK's


----------



## midgey123

good luck on catching the eggy this month stephy :hugs: I caved in and ate a choccie bar :dohh: xxxxxxxx

getting so excited about your test tomorrow garfie :happydance::happydance: xxxxxxxxxx

I feel really poop TMI ALERT I have been extremely constipated for days ive been really annoyed with it and wishing to poo now I have friggin diarrhoea :cry: be CAREFUL what you wish for is the lesson learnt :dohh:


----------



## midgey123

I just had a look back on my previous posts and realised something!!!!! I haven't told you about my 2 year old Chihuahua bella!! that's not my female puppy lolly my older bitch bella :happydance: she is PREGNANT :happydance::happydance: the puppies are due in 5 DAYS :happydance::happydance: im sooooooooooooo excited I could wee!! I thought I had told you all!! :dohh:


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> I just had a look back on my previous posts and realised something!!!!! I haven't told you about my 2 year old Chihuahua bella!! that's not my female puppy lolly my older bitch bella :happydance: she is PREGNANT :happydance::happydance: the puppies are due in 5 DAYS :happydance::happydance: im sooooooooooooo excited I could wee!! I thought I had told you all!! :dohh:

Congrats:haha::laugh2:


----------



## Oasis717

Midgey how lovely bless her, hope she's ok and delivers them ok, how cute are they going to be! Xxx
Tulip your chart is still looking good! Xxx


----------



## Debbzie

well garfie... everythings just stopped !!!.. a slight ache in my boob when i woke up but i dunno if ive lay o nthem funny... 

i checked my temp all yest ORALLY!... haha.. and it was 36.6, checked this morning at 6.30 an it was 36.6 !

I dunno wha to think !??? roll o nthe 6th of feb ehh !!!... ffs ! LOL xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Don't worry debs my temp was 97.9 for three days in a row up til today and now it's shot up to 98.2. Xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

my temps fook all tho LOL.. init???
im deffo out xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno hun, without looking at a chart if you'd done one its hard to tell, maybe try charting next cycle, it really helped me, you can see exactly when you ovulate and whether you've got a chance of being pregnant after:) xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Midgey - OOOOh how exciting - you're gonna be a granny:winkwink: I'm already a granny to Kiki the hamster :haha: 

Oasis - How are you feeling hun - is it tomorrow you are going to try and see your doc?:flower:

Tulip - I agree smashing temps - keep going up and up and up:happydance:

Stephy - Haven't used the digital OPKs - just god ole fashioned cheapies:haha:

Debbzi - It's hard to say that temp may be normal for you hun - 36.60 is not that low - as Oasis said maybe charting next month might give you piece of mind and besides we can stalk:winkwink:

AFM - my temps seem to have flatlined - not sure what my body is doing, think yesterday HPT was a nasty evap:cry: anyway witch is due (or not) 7 February according to FF so I guess I just have to wait :coffee:

I could put a pic of the test up to show you all a non-pregnancy stick :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I'm gunna try get app for tomorrow hun, but my docs are terrible, always booked up, and this doc is only there once a week. Come on garfies temps rise!!!!:) xxxx


----------



## garfie

Blankety blank:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Oasis717

I can still see a line!! Xx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So am out af came full force last nite kind of down today had a cry just ready for the next cycle to start I know I haven't been trying that long for a :baby: but I want him/her soo bad ;( maybe 3rd cycle the charm. Congrats on ur bfp Oasis717 and good luck Midgey


----------



## Debbzie

Im trying not to think about it... and im just gonna relax :)

nothing happening today for me... at all.. aprt from bloating an hour after food n 2wkds.


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So am out af came full force last nite kind of down today had a cry just ready for the next cycle to start I know I haven't been trying that long for a :baby: but I want him/her soo bad ;( maybe 3rd cycle the charm. Congrats on ur bfp Oasis717 and good luck Midgey


----------



## Oasis717

I am sorry wishin4babi, I really know how you feel, sometimes it helps to have a cry, we need to let our feelings out sometimes, don't loose hope hunni, it will be your turn xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Feelin pressure in my pelvis today, makes me feel like I need a wee constantly, looked it up and it's normal apparently, along with the pulling twinges I'm getting but with every twinge it's hard not to worry! Also my boobs are literally killing and huge which DH thinks is fabulous which it isn't really as he can't bloody touch them they're too painful lol xxxx


----------



## midgey123

garfie I still see it :happydance::happydance: xxxxxxx

so so so sorry wishin4babi :hugs: eat some chocolate and rest hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx

oasis- hope your feeling ok hunni twinges are good!! means little baby is snuggling down in there!! :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxx

yes im going to be a nanny :happydance: I cant wait to meet my little fur babies im so excited!! :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol awwww you gotta post a pic when theyre born!! I hope so hun, I def would be having serious suspicions of being pregnant if I hadn't of tested, loads symptoms this time. Hoping it's a good sign but still trying not get my hopes high yet xxxx


----------



## midgey123

I will do shes doing a bit of panting at the moment so they might be here earlier than expected ive phoned the vets too let them know just incase she needs to go in!! I am worried but ill be helping her every step of the way :hugs: shes my little baby :cry: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

hi everyone...how is everyone doing ?


----------



## giggles85

hey tulip,

i'm excited, i'm gunna test in the morning. I wish i wouldn't get as excited cuz then it wouldn't be such a let down. I have been having different symptoms this month, i'm 9dpo today. Usually have sore boobs by now but nothing but strange feeling in my nip's also i don't know whether it's the anticipation but yesterday and today i have been having palpitations :-s


----------



## tulip11

giggles85 said:


> hey tulip,
> 
> i'm excited, i'm gunna test in the morning. I wish i wouldn't get as excited cuz then it wouldn't be such a let down. I have been having different symptoms this month, i'm 9dpo today. Usually have sore boobs by now but nothing but strange feeling in my nip's also i don't know whether it's the anticipation but yesterday and today i have been having palpitations :-s

GL :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

giggles85 said:


> hey tulip,
> 
> i'm excited, i'm gunna test in the morning. I wish i wouldn't get as excited cuz then it wouldn't be such a let down. I have been having different symptoms this month, i'm 9dpo today. Usually have sore boobs by now but nothing but strange feeling in my nip's also i don't know whether it's the anticipation but yesterday and today i have been having palpitations :-s

Ooooooo I had palpitations for two days around 8 dpo, I looked it up and its your body getting used to the pregnancy hormones! I was a little short of breath too, lasted two days then went! Xxx


----------



## giggles85

oooooo your getting me excited :-D i will keep u posted, fingers x


----------



## midgey123

tulip- hey hun you ok? :hugs:

giggles- good luck for testing hun :dust::dust: :hugs:


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> tulip- hey hun you ok? :hugs:
> 
> giggles- good luck for testing hun :dust::dust: :hugs:

hi Midgey yeah good...how are you doing ? Hows your FIL ?


----------



## Debbzie

well girls... just feel a tadd sick this morning... not much!... not holding out this month... spoke to OH last night n mentioned if this months not our month,will he go docs n just get his little friends checked... he agreed.,i was in tha much shock i didnt say anything an he was like ' debbie i said yes,we will go the docs an ill do it !!! i promise !,dont worry.. its obviously me with having one ball '

So now i feel fecking awful :(

xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning

Oasis - Hope you manage to get into that docs of your today:winkwink:

Midgey - Are you a nanny yet? How many babies is she due to have :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::shrug: or does that breed have less?

Debbzie - Still some good strong symptoms there - how good of hubby to say he will be tested at least you will feel like you are doing something - that's why I OPK and temp honest:blush:

Giggles - Good luck for when you test:dust::dust::dust:

Stephy - Have your OPKs arrived - I always get really excited when my do - sad I know:blush:

Wishin - Sorry she got you hun - lots of chocolate and wine makes me feel better:hugs:

Evelyn - Hope you are okay hun:flower:

Tulip - Your temps are still looking good hun:happydance:

AFM - I have decided not to POAS today - but may resume tomorrow :haha: my temps have gone up a tad - so still not sure what is happening??? I am due the 7 according to FF so not long to wait to use my posh tests:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Nope all booked up cause doc only there once a week (and he's the nice one) no apps available, hmmmm. No point going back to see the other one, she's awful. Now what lol. Xxxxx

Garfie hope those temps keep rising!! Mine went up again last two days to the early 98's but I have been getting up like 4 times a night for a wee lol xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Well... hopefully... but im trying not to think to much about it :) .... hehehe!
Feeling like poop today :( xxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - :cry: why not try the EPAU - phone them and explain I'm sure they will see you:flower: ask them to check HCG levels and just to confirm that you are pregnant and to have it on record (even though we know you are by the number of tests:haha:)

At the moment I have a 5 day VIP trial which is lovely with FF and they are saying no O has taken place yet - which is not so lovely:cry: so I may have to POAS after all and do another OPK, just in case my body geared up for the big O but then failed:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Yes I might try ringing them, my son is poorly today bless him, since starting pre school in Sep he's been ill more than well. I know I've took a few tests lol. The progression makes me feel better:) I use aft wee as it's usually stronger but I did my other Asda test with fmu this morn and it was actually a bit lighter than Tuesday's:( hoping its just fmu which is not brill for me. My Superdrug tests should come today. I had that free trial with ff, it's good isn't it! Xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Don't worry hun I'm never any good with FMU either (must be our age :haha:) He will pick up everything going until his immune system gets stronger wait till he gets nits (oh the shame :haha:) it's because little ones haven't quite got the hang of hygiene yet and they bow their heads closer to each other and sneeze in each others faces - get the picture :winkwink:

Oh I hope they can see you and then you will have your mind put at ease.

So I did an OPK - not sure what is going on def negative - so I reckon I have O my temps are just a bit strange, maybe I O'd when I had to miss my temp on Sunday through being naughty:haha:

Anyway will put it up - cos I can:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

So here is my opk - top - negative ???
Hpt bottom - sorry ladies it lives in the same cupboard as opk and didn't want it feeling left out:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## midgey123

hey garfie :hugs: when we had her scan done too check if her birthing canal ect was big enough and to see how many puppies she was having he said to be on the safe side he is going too say she is having 4 but it could be 5 or 3 :happydance: when they are all in there its hard to see whos hearbeat is whos!! :haha: they aren't here just yet shes nesting on my lap instead of her box but shes nesting at least!! xxxxxxx

hope your feeling ok oasis :hugs::hugs: try not too worry just relax :hugs: and tell those doctors to hurry up :growlmad: xxxxxxx

debbzie awww hun things will be ok get some rest :hugs: your not out yet!!! :hugs: xxxxx

I have tested will post the picture in the next post :hugs:


----------



## midgey123

Soooooo what do you think :winkwink: 
Garfie I'm going to give your picture a tweak :hugs:
Ohhhh and I apologise about the effect on the photo it comes up best like that :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1359634017676.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 7









PicsArt_1359634042542.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

I'm hoping that's all it is Garfie, holding onto my wee is hard cause I'm going every 20 mins or so! Ds has been asleep all morning and is refusing sweets so it must be bad, he fell asleep with a sweet in his hand bless him, he's just eaten it now he's woken up so hoping that's a good sign!! Xxxxx
Midgey I can def see that line!! So hoping it darkens up for you this time xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I've just had a look that pic looks terrible on the computer :wacko: I'll try AGAIN :haha:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1359635511036.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 7


----------



## garfie

Midgey - :happydance: I can see a line on the negative one of yours - where about in your cycle are you? - Hope it gets darker this time:flower:

Oasis - Lots of mummy cuddles will make him feel better:thumbup: weeing lots is really strong sign hun:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

the picture is still coming up terrible :dohh: I give in lol thanks oasis it is 100% there this time its darkened a lot so that's made me a bit happier!! we will just have too wait and see im going too test in a couple of days I think if I can hold out that long!! xxxxxx

going to tweak now garfie!! :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Garfie, still queasy too so hoping all is good. 4 weeks today:) xxxx
Midgey I promise hunni I can see it and im on my phone! Xxxx


----------



## midgey123

That's what I mean oasis I can see it on my phone just not on my computer :haha: 4 weeks today :happydance: yayyyy xxxxxx

Garfie- I'm sure I can still see a line on your hpt :shrug: I've tweaked I don't know how good they will look though :dohh: Xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1359636215757.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 4









PicsArt_1359636231350.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

I've just done another ic with aft wee but I could only hold it hour and half lol. Xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> I've just done another ic with aft wee but I could only hold it hour and half lol. Xxxx

oooooooooo lets have a look :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Thanks hun but still convinced dodgy batch :haha: when I get me posh ones out that will be a different story:winkwink: I can see yours lovely and clear - has it got darker and it's not just left over from the Chemical - hate to say that to you hun:blush:

Oasis - 4 weeks today :happydance: well done you mama:flower:

AFM - Well trying to distract myself with housework - can't understand how they keep showing a line when according to FF I haven't even Od yet - do you think it could be the Vit B6 messing with me?:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

That's the last time I use fmu for a test! Til today I've always used aft wee and I've just done an ic with aft wee, bottom test is this aft, top is this morn, my fmu sucks! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







1359637710-picsay.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

Oasis - I have the same problem - it's our age :haha: and you did well to hold it for so long - not cause of your age but because your pregnant (maybe I should shut up :blush:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Midgey - Thanks hun but still convinced dodgy batch :haha: when I get me posh ones out that will be a different story:winkwink: I can see yours lovely and clear - has it got darker and it's not just left over from the Chemical - hate to say that to you hun:blush:
> 
> Oasis - 4 weeks today :happydance: well done you mama:flower:
> 
> AFM - Well trying to distract myself with housework - can't understand how they keep showing a line when according to FF I haven't even Od yet - do you think it could be the Vit B6 messing with me?:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

im sure hun I tested afterwards complete bfn :cry:
your posh ones :haha: so funny!! when are you getting your posh ones out :winkwink: 
I honestly have no idea about ff or vit b6 :wacko: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Well that's looking good hun - when is the ahem due? - I'm due the 7 when do you think I should get them out?:winkwink:

Oasis - No tweaking necessary for you hun:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

oasis- no tweaking needed at all :winkwink: some people have just got better afternoon wee :hugs: xxxx

shes due between the 5th/7th I think but im not 100% sure on that one :thumbup:
well I think you should get them out right now!!!! :winkwink: but that's just me have you got super drug tests?? xxxxx


----------



## tulip11

Hi everyone today I had a big temperature dip :(


----------



## Oasis717

It's dried darker too:) def not using fmu again! Compared tues ic and today, much darker. Plus nausea worse today so feeling better about everything. Just can't help but worry when you've lost so much xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Hi Ladies!!!!

I've been trying to catch up!!!

This thread moves so fast!
Midgey - I see the line - and I can't wait to see pics of the puppies!!
Oasis - I have better afternoon pee when I do opk's! I still see it
Garfie - hun I think FF is messed up at times lol I think you o'd!
Tulip - how are you?
Debbie - HI!...how long have you guys been TTC before you decided to get OH little friends checked?

Sorry if I've missed anyone

I just got a email - my OPK's will be delivered today!!! YAYYYYYYYYYY...can't wait to go home from work to check the mail!!


----------



## garfie

Midgey - I have three ebay cheapies left and of course my posh ones are Superdrugs:haha:

Oasis - I think most of us can understand where you are coming from - did you manage to at least speak to the EPAU:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

I am fine thanks StephyB how are you doing ?


----------



## Oasis717

Tulip that could still be an implantation dip, unless you get consecutive dips try not to loose hope:) xxxxx
Garfie hubby is home from work now so I'm going to ring them now he can take over looking after ds xxxx


----------



## giggles85

Hi girls,

tested this morning and a bfn! AF is due this saturday so will just wait now and c what happens :-( when i get the neg it doesn't make me want to do any more so i'm happy now to just wait and c


----------



## Oasis717

It's still early giggles some ladies don't get their bfp until AF is due so there's still hope xxxx
Garfie I've just spoken to a midwife at the epau and while she was lovely there really is nothing they can do, she said go to docs just before 8 weeks as doc said and have an early scan as by then we should be able to get a very clear idea if all is ok. Unfortunately under the NHS rules here I must loose 3 babies before they'll do anything other than a scan. And whilst that may seem cruel, they are the rules. Xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Isn't that just crap - it makes me so mad that we have to have three lots of heartbreak before they will do anything - sometimes I wish I was across the pond and could just pay for treatment:winkwink:

Well I guess you can keep POAS :haha: at least if your doc is aware that is something I suppose:flower:

Is little one feeling a bit better? - hope so:hugs:

Stephy - I'm sure I have to - but as my FS said it hasn't been long since the last loss and maybe my body is trying to re-adjust - hurry up body:winkwink:

Tulip - I think it could be an implantation dip as it's to early for her to come right? - I guess we will all be stalking your chart to see what tomorrow brings a lovely high temp again:happydance:

Giggles - Sorry about your BFN - I never get a pos until at least 11DPO so maybe try again tomorrow:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I know Garfie dh said what a load of bs, it's very cruel, but that's it then. I guess I just have to hope I get really sick cause my three healthy pregnancies I was very bad with ms:) xxx
My son is still in my bed sleeping on and off not eaten a thing all day, I hate it when they're ill, not sure what he's got, another bug going around at pre school. I think once my Superdrug tests come ill prob do one a week for 4 weeks and once they're gone that's it. Tbh I had strong positives long after last mc so once you get a good progression going it means nothing. I dunno why but I have a good feeling about this one, may just be my pma but I'm gunna just think good thoughts xxxx


----------



## midgey123

name change ladies hope you like it!! :kiss: wishing you all a :bfp: in the love month :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

Bad headaches only at night time with feel of queasiness and low grade fever idk why these headaches becomes so severe at night time ?


----------



## Oasis717

Tulip headaches can be a symptom of pregnancy, I implanted 6 dpo and had headaches from then for a few days after, sorry you're having to go through that. I'm having much more queasyness in the day which eases towards the night, enlarged and really painful boobs, lower back pain and tiredness at 15 dpo xxxx
Loving the name change Midgey!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

StephyB said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> I've been trying to catch up!!!
> 
> This thread moves so fast!
> Midgey - I see the line - and I can't wait to see pics of the puppies!!
> Oasis - I have better afternoon pee when I do opk's! I still see it
> Garfie - hun I think FF is messed up at times lol I think you o'd!
> Tulip - how are you?
> Debbie - HI!...how long have you guys been TTC before you decided to get OH little friends checked?
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone
> 
> I just got a email - my OPK's will be delivered today!!! YAYYYYYYYYYY...can't wait to go home from work to check the mail!!

its about.7/8mnth now hun.... doc said im ovulating!,OH only has one ball..
. he knows its him :-( sooon see on the 6th..... eekkk... my bday night out on the 9tj feb for my bday!!! buggerrryyyyy xx


----------



## Debbzie

Well girls... hope your all ok! :)
Tulip i read implantation is anywhere between 6-10dpo !!!

I woke up this morning sweating like mad... i had a REALISTIC dream that i was in labour !... eeek !... And it was horrible !

took temp this morning n it was 36.8... so gone up abit.. as its been 36.3,36.5,36.6 ! still dont think its right if im pregnant tho ! LOL... im sure :witch: will be on her broom on her way and arriving on wed !!!! Just in time for birthday celebrations ! :(

xxx


----------



## tulip11

Good mornig everybody. Today my temperature dropped below cover line now I am sure that I am out no luck again no af yet .


----------



## tulip11

Debbzie said:


> Well girls... hope your all ok! :)
> Tulip i read implantation is anywhere between 6-10dpo !!!
> 
> I woke up this morning sweating like mad... i had a REALISTIC dream that i was in labour !... eeek !... And it was horrible !
> 
> took temp this morning n it was 36.8... so gone up abit.. as its been 36.3,36.5,36.6 ! still dont think its right if im pregnant tho ! LOL... im sure :witch: will be on her broom on her way and arriving on wed !!!! Just in time for birthday celebrations ! :(
> 
> xxx

I pray that af stays away for 9 months hun :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

I'm really sorry tulip I was really hoping that temp would rise back up again. Wishing you loads luck for the next cycle xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Tulip - Aw sorry hun :cry: that dip doesn't look good - but you're still not out:hugs:

Debbzie - Without a chart it's hard to tell - something tells me next month you will be like us taking your temperature religiously any questions just ask:winkwink: But hey maybe you still might get a nice Birthday surprise:happydance: It's hard to see if those temps are the norm for you or whether they are considered higher - soon one way or another all will be revealed:wacko:

Oasis - How are you today hun:flower: is your little boy feeling better? - hope so:hugs:

Midgey - Hope that line is getting darker for you :happydance:

Stephy - How are you feeling today? Have your OPKs arrived yet?:flower:

Giggles - Any news have you tested again?:winkwink:

Hi to anyone I may have missed:hi:

AFM - Temp up again slightly - still no crosshairs - maybe tomorrow - this is turning out to be the longest tww and I'm not even there yet:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

well,im getting lower abdomen aches now... like AF is coming :cry: ahhh welll xx

thanks girls xx


----------



## Debbzie

* ! IM OFFICIALLY OUT ! *

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

i knew it was coming... fluffing knew it :( 
:nope:

all well,good luck ladies !!!! xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Debs I'm so sorry hunni :( xxxxxxxx

I'm good thanks Garfie and my little boy is beating up his dad as I write this so I think it's safe to say he's back to normal! Very emotional today, those hormones sure are strong! Xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Its ok oasis!... this means i can get drunk on my bday night out now ;)
PLUS... we get to go the docs an sort OH out :)

No bad feelings xxx


----------



## Oasis717

That's good darlin, whens your birthday xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

10th feb ! :( old LOL... xx


----------



## giggles85

i haven't tested this morning i'm due af tomorrow so i will wait and see what happens and if a no show i will test sunday morning. I don't feel as i usually would by now so confused :-s i'm just gunna wait and see. Fingers x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol no I'm old I'm 42 in Nov haha xxxx
Giggles hoping it was just too early for you hunni and you get a nice line when you test:) xxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

HAHAHAHA!.... bless... xx


----------



## midgey123

debbzie- so so sorry af got you hun big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx

good luck giggles!!!! :hugs::hugs: xxxxx

oasis- hope your ok hun big :hugs: xxxxx

garfie- wooooohooooo for your temp :flower: when are you testing again :happydance: xxxxx

well ladies :happydance: I decided too take a digital (don't ask me why I normally hate those things) it said pregnant 1-2 :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: that means my hcg is on the up!!!!!! :happydance: no more testing for me now im not going to stress myself out line spotting!!!! im feeling good about this one for some reason its not letting me post pics for some reason :shrug: I will try again a bit later :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm ok thanks hunni, just feelin exhausted xx my Superdrug early tests came today but I think after taking one I can relax and stop doing anymore now:) xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0928-1.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

Doh I have baby brain I didn't read that when I first read it, you're pregnant!!!!!!!!! Hunni I'm over the moon for you!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: Midgey that's great news hun - so pleased for you - stick little one stick:happydance::happydance: cant wait to see it in words!:hugs:

Oasis - :haha: I'm older 42 in August:blush: that's a lovely strong line - you need a digital now so you can relax a little:hugs:

Oasis - Sorry she got you but great you can have one or two :drunk: on your Birthday - how long was that cycle. Also when is hubby making appointment?:flower:

Tulip - Any news yet hun:hugs:

AFM - I'm not sure when to test :haha: as FF still not confirmed O yet:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

thanks oasis its still early days but if I can get a :bfp: on a digi my hcg must be rising!!! im so so happy :cloud9: I feel good about this one I really do!!! :happydance: your lines are looking beautiful :wohoo::wohoo: im not testing now I know I will stress myself out if I do soo im going too take it easy and relax :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

thanks garfie :hugs: im trying too upload but its saying my file is too large ive tried tweaking it too get the kb down cropping it :shrug: im going too try again later :haha: I cant wait for you too test :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

Massive congrats midgey I am really happy for you I pray that would be your sticky bean . Garfie no af yet but if my temperature ill rise tommorow so would there be any chance ?


----------



## garfie

Midgey - You are such a bad influence :haha: I really wanna test now - get me posh ones out :winkwink: but even I know it's to early - come on talk some sense into me it's far to early right:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Tulip - No af and a good temp rise - quite a bit above coverline would be fantastic:thumbup:

If no temp rise - then we all know what that means:cry:

How long is your LP normally - are you late?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

garfie said:


> Midgey - You are such a bad influence :haha: I really wanna test now - get me posh ones out :winkwink: but even I know it's to early - come on talk some sense into me it's far to early right:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

hahahah it is too early garfie but it wouldn't be SO bad if you just did a little pee on a posh one :winkwink::winkwink: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

thank you tulip :hugs: praying you join me this month :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Tulip - No af and a good temp rise - quite a bit above coverline would be fantastic:thumbup:
> 
> If no temp rise - then we all know what that means:cry:
> 
> How long is your LP normally - are you late?:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Mostly 10-12 days but you know actually before taking my temperature during sleep I moved a lot with slightly open mouth after taking temperature I went to bed again was very tired so after 3 hours of sleep again I took temperature that came out to be 36.5 :shrug:


----------



## garfie

Midgey - you are naughty - oh well I needed a wee anyway so ....... I did a test after promising myself I wouldn't just waiting 2 more mins and then you can tweak - far far far to early:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

midgey123 said:


> thanks oasis its still early days but if I can get a :bfp: on a digi my hcg must be rising!!! im so so happy :cloud9: I feel good about this one I really do!!! :happydance: your lines are looking beautiful :wohoo::wohoo: im not testing now I know I will stress myself out if I do soo im going too take it easy and relax :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

I know darlin me too, although the lure of a digi is tempting but dh and me have decided we've seen fantastic progression over the last week on all tests and so my hcg is def rising. I think it's time to stop testing!! I'm same as you hunni nervous, but also excited. I'm just praying our lo's go all the way this time Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

With in three mins - just for you Midgey:winkwink:

:hugs:

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## midgey123

I'm pretty sure I can see a line garfie :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1359730539956.jpg
File size: 107.2 KB
Views: 9









PicsArt_1359730584445.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> thanks oasis its still early days but if I can get a :bfp: on a digi my hcg must be rising!!! im so so happy :cloud9: I feel good about this one I really do!!! :happydance: your lines are looking beautiful :wohoo::wohoo: im not testing now I know I will stress myself out if I do soo im going too take it easy and relax :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I know darlin me too, although the lure of a digi is tempting but dh and me have decided we've seen fantastic progression over the last week on all tests and so my hcg is def rising. I think it's time to stop testing!! I'm same as you hunni nervous, but also excited. I'm just praying our lo's go all the way this time XxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


im trying this time to be positive and too think that this one is finally staying for good im going too let myself get excited so that I don't stress myself out :hugs: im sure these beans are staying for good this time hun :cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

could you take it out of the casing hun and get a better pic?? I could probably tweak better like that :winkwink:


----------



## garfie

Midgey - This is weird don't you think - I've had lines on quite a few tests surely they can't all be evaps.:wacko:

My temps are strange and FF hasn't said I am even in the TWW do you think Vit B6 could be doing this? - I guess for now I will have to wait and see:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

It's funny cause me too!!! I dunno if it's a gut feeling, or cause I want it so much but I'm telling myself all will be ok this time. Loads luv darlin xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

garfie- I don't think its the vit b6 hun you've had lines on all your tests it cant be a fluke!! if you can get a better pic ill tweak it for you hun :hugs: is it darker now the test has dried?? :hugs: im getting sooo excited!! :happydance: xxxxxxxx

I know what you mean hun im sure these little beans are the ones this time :happydance: loads of love too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Ok just took it out of its casing - I can't see anything :wacko:

:hugs:

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## midgey123

ive just had a look hun thepic is so blurry its really hard to see or even tweak :wacko: I can still kind of see a little something there its hard to say though because when I sharpen it it goes pixelated :dohh: im sure you've got the start of something hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Ah well never mind - I'm sure I will know in a few days thanks anyway hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> debbzie- so so sorry af got you hun big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx
> 
> good luck giggles!!!! :hugs::hugs: xxxxx
> 
> oasis- hope your ok hun big :hugs: xxxxx
> 
> garfie- wooooohooooo for your temp :flower: when are you testing again :happydance: xxxxx
> 
> well ladies :happydance: I decided too take a digital (don't ask me why I normally hate those things) it said pregnant 1-2 :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: that means my hcg is on the up!!!!!! :happydance: no more testing for me now im not going to stress myself out line spotting!!!! im feeling good about this one for some reason its not letting me post pics for some reason :shrug: I will try again a bit later :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS MIDGEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! from the bottom of my heart!!!
I am SO happy for you!!!!!! XXX:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## StephyB

Ladies!
Just wanted to check in and say HI!

I'm trying so very hard to not be stressed this month!

Taking hubby away for his bday and FF says I should be O'ing around that time so I'm super excited- -will be packing my opk's for this trip!!
Debbie - I'm so sorry hun - hugs!

Oasis - How ya feeling?
Garfie - HI!!! Looking forward to some more testing from you :)
Giggles - HI!

Anyone else I missed - please know I am thinking of you - it's hard to get caught up on this thread sometimes!
I'm 5 or 6 hours behind in Canada!

Midgey - again - CONGRATS!!! x


----------



## Debbzie

erm... this cycle was short... 26.. its normally 31 !

:) im abit gutted... ill speak with OH 2night xx congrats midgey !! xxx


----------



## midgey123

stephy- thank you so much hun :hugs::hugs: I am feeling good about this one!!! :wohoo::wohoo: ooooooo good luck catching the eggy you should be nice and relaxed :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx

debbzie- hope you enjoy your birthday hun!! :cake: and thank you :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi stephy, doing well thanks hunni just really tired:) hope you're ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Midgey - do you think when you took some time off and focused on your diet and other things it helped you to relax more?


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> Midgey - do you think when you took some time off and focused on your diet and other things it helped you to relax more?

too be honest I think it helped me so so much I wasn't concentrating so much on ttc as I was on what I was eating and how much exercise I was doing it took my mind off it loads :hugs: I think my weight loss helped as well tbh :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Midgey - do you think when you took some time off and focused on your diet and other things it helped you to relax more?
> 
> too be honest I think it helped me so so much I wasn't concentrating so much on ttc as I was on what I was eating and how much exercise I was doing it took my mind off it loads :hugs: I think my weight loss helped as well tbh :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Midgey!!
I am really really focusing on weight loss and the gym - all though the weight is not dropping off fast, I have lost 2 lbs - hope it helps me too!!!!

xx


----------



## Oasis717

I did the same thing, didn't come on here, stopped looking things up, relaxed about everything and voila!! Bfp:) xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Oasis and midgey!! I am going to do just that! Pardon me if I am not on here for the next month ;) I'm going to take a break and relax!!!
Talk soon!! Hopefully with some good news!!
Xo


----------



## midgey123

StephyB said:


> Thanks Oasis and midgey!! I am going to do just that! Pardon me if I am not on here for the next month ;) I'm going to take a break and relax!!!
> Talk soon!! Hopefully with some good news!!
> Xo

I cant wait for you too come back with some good news hun :winkwink: just relax and enjoy your oh it is the love month :winkwink::winkwink: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

ladies I am so effing angry I could cry ive just told my closest friend that im pregnant that id took a digi today and how happy me and oh were AND SHE SAID THIS-----

awww congrats babes don't get too excited yet though you know what your body is like!! LMAOOO

WHAT THE HELL :cry::cry::cry:

what a way to ruin my day completely ive never heard anything so insensitive :cry: how dare she say that to me!!!!!! I cant even bring myself too reply how RUDE :growlmad:


----------



## garfie

On phone Hun so short reply IGNORE HER :hugs:

No one understands but us Hun and were all dead happy for you :happydance::happydance:

I had exactly the same reaction from my sister no less last time she said "don't get to excited cos you might loose it again":cry:

BIG:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

thank you garfie :hugs: I will im not telling anybody until im 12 weeks plus just in case but I told her because my closest 'friend' urgh its so upsetting isn't it!?! we've got every right to be excited SCREW HER :pop: thanks again hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Good god I just cannot believe some people, Midgey that's a terrible, terrible thing to say and none of us even think that let alone say it. We all want the very best for you, think the very best, it comes to something when your "friends" say stuff like that but friends you've never met on the internet would never dream of it. Don't let her ruin this wonderful day, yes we already know the score, but we push that to the back of our minds and we hope. And think nothing but positive thought. Come on hunni, stay strong. And rise above it. This time will be different for us both xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Garfie I'm so sorry you had that said to you as well I just cannot believe the things people say I really can't. Xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

oasis- thank you so much hun :hugs::hugs: it is a disgusting thing too say!! and then too put LMAOOO at the end of it!?!?! like its a funny thing us ladies have too go through!!!!! :growlmad: does she not think I already know that I do not need her to remind me!! :growlmad: im not going too let her ruin this for me and the oh :ignore: I love all you ladies and the support you give to everybody even though non of us have ever met it is truly amazing and I thank you all for putting up with my moaning ranting and crying :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I totally agree it will be different this time hun ive got such a good feeling about this :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I know hunni, it would have been bad enough what she said but to put lmao at the end, it's honestly beyond me. Loosing pregnancies is many things but a laughing matter? Can't even get my head round that one. Anyway enough of her! Luv all.you ladies too and I honestly wouldn't of got through the last few months without you all. I for one am really glad I googled something one day and came across bnb. I think of you all as friends, despite not having met. And I want the best for you all xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

exactly its like she was trying to have a joke with me about babies I have lost? who would find that funny ever :growlmad: but yes enough of her ergh. anyway I feel the same the support you find on here is amazing!! and I do consider you all as friends too :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

midgey123 said:


> ladies I am so effing angry I could cry ive just told my closest friend that im pregnant that id took a digi today and how happy me and oh were AND SHE SAID THIS-----
> 
> awww congrats babes don't get too excited yet though you know what your body is like!! LMAOOO
> 
> WHAT THE HELL :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> what a way to ruin my day completely ive never heard anything so insensitive :cry: how dare she say that to me!!!!!! I cant even bring myself too reply how RUDE :growlmad:

Omg what sort of friend she is ? She should be happy instead of having bad mouth. Just ignore her hun we all are very happy for you just concentrate on your health , diet take rest and dont think about such mean people as they ill just torture you nothing more . Stay blessed forever.


----------



## midgey123

blerrrrrghhhh sickness has started :wohoo: never thought i would be happy too throw up :haha: ive never had it this bad before yayyyyy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

Good morning. Today my temperature spiked up after big dip no af for me just yesterday had brown tinged cm while wiped nothing more.


----------



## midgey123

tulip11 said:


> Good morning. Today my temperature spiked up after big dip no af for me just yesterday had brown tinged cm while wiped nothing more.

it could have been implantation hun :happydance: keeping my fingers tightly crossed :dust: :dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Yes tulip def could have been!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Aww midgey!... sOME WOMEN ARE BITCHES!!!... i wonder if she didnt mean it quite like that!... as if your friends an friends can tell each other anything,etc... 

i understand u tho... tha wud piss me off LOL ! i hope your ok ! :) :hugs:

Me n OH had a mess about last night an i had a fiddle ! haha!... TMI!,sorry!... then he said should we have sex now just incase!!!
WELL.... i nearly :sick: Fecking gross arse git !!! LOL...

hope your all well ladies, and a H&H 9months !!! :D 
Much love !!!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Tulip - Wow hun that's a lovely temperature spike - looking good hun:happydance::happydance:

Midgey - Sorry I was on my phone last night but had to check in - short replies mean I'm on my phone longer is my laptop:wacko: so this friend of yours how very insensitive of her - well in my mind now I would be setting out to prove her wrong so make sure you drink plenty and relax:coffee: sickness what actually throwing up? that's a very strong sign only ever felt nausea and one day each of being physically sick with the two boys:happydance: 

Debbzi - Men eh? we sometimes do at the end as my cycles are very short as you know - so if you had a 26 day cycle you would be Ovulating any day from CD12 right - so start stacking his swimmers CD10 I would say:winkwink: so tell him to hold that thought:haha:

Stephy - Aw damn I don't think I got a chance to speak to you before you went off on your break - anyway hope you come back with some good news I'll be waiting :coffee: :hugs:

AFM - Well what the hell is going on with my chart - I want to ss but I can't as I'm not in the tww:cry:

Have a good day ladies I'm off to collect my brochures in - then to clean for my mum and tonight I am out celebrating my sisters 40th so I don't think I will have time to ss - yeah right who am I kidding:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Oasis - I just realised I missed you off:dohh: how are you feeling today is little one a lot better - where we are it looks like someone has iced the village very pretty :happydance: how are your symptoms any new ones to report?

Has anyone heard about dreaming of fish being a preg symptom haha:ss) I dreamt last night there was a lot of fish hanging up somewhere and in my dream I said oooooh that could mean pregnancy - then I went to the loo and had started - how bazar don't you think good job it was just a dream:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Hahaha!
garfie im most fertile on the 9th (bday night out) Grrr... must :sex: b4 i go out ;)
NEEDS MUST !!!
and i O on the 14th (valentines day)... We ive told him we need go :sex: :sex: :sex: between the 9th and the 15th ;)

HAHAHAHA!... poor mans at work and it probs thinking im fecking :wacko:

If we dont get :bfp: by the end of this month then... its off to the docs we go.. i cant chart my graph on FF... because it says i gotta be V.I.P... so im trying to find a free website i can do it on ! xxx


----------



## garfie

Debbzie - What's a day between friends :winkwink: you can use FF you don't have to be a VIP it does offer you a trial period first - so I can't understand that unless the rules have changed - I have been charting for ooooooh so long:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Strange... ive got an app on my fone now! LOL... if i cant do it on FF,there always another way ;)

HAHAH! garfie... a days 24long hours 
Hope ur ok xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol that's ok Garfie, I'm good thanks, little boy has bad cough but much better than he was. What is going on with your chart!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## baby D

OMG Oasis just seen your ticker!!!! Sorry ladies not been on in a while! Huge ongrats Oasis xx How are you feeling?


----------



## baby D

OOOOOOOH and Midgey! Amazing! Yay to you both xI have definately been away too long!


----------



## tulip11

Yeah garfie I have heard about fish dreaming lol and mostly people says that it indicates boy but if its true I have seen 100, s of fish dreams during last months still not pregnant :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Oasis717

Tulip have you tested? If that was an implantation dip a positive result usually follows in one to two days after:) xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

baby D said:


> OMG Oasis just seen your ticker!!!! Sorry ladies not been on in a while! Huge ongrats Oasis xx How are you feeling?

Awww thank baby d, missed you hunni:) are you ok. I'm good thank you. Nervous and excited xxxxxxxx


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 said:


> Tulip have you tested? If that was an implantation dip a positive result usually follows in one to two days after:) xxxxx

Hun not yet. I ill wait may be af shows her face as I am not getting my hopes high because everytime I get af I searched on google some women reported temperature spike like me at end but ended up in af :shrug: so I dont know whats going on really . Thanks a lot . Stay blessed :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Aw ok darlin, I'm really hopeful for you but I totally understand why you don't want to get your hopes up. I'm praying AF stays away for you. Loads luv xxxxxxx


----------



## giggles85

tulip - good luck, got my fingers x for you.

my af is due today but no signs as of yet, not even feel crampy like i normally do. Keep checking as (sorry if tmi) i feel very wet down there but nothing, so if it isn't here by the morning i'm doin another test :-s


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> OMG Oasis just seen your ticker!!!! Sorry ladies not been on in a while! Huge ongrats Oasis xx How are you feeling?
> 
> Awww thank baby d, missed you hunni:) are you ok. I'm good thank you. Nervous and excited xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Am ok hun, thank you :hugs: Just been unwell and work has had me stressed out to the hilt! Soooo whhat prggo symptoms are you having??


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies!!!! Bella has had her babies!!! :happydance: :happydance: she had 4 beautiful puppies 1 of them didn't make it :cry: she was so so tiny :cry: mother and puppies are doing fine I will upload a picture as soon as I can get one :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

baby D said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby D said:
> 
> 
> OMG Oasis just seen your ticker!!!! Sorry ladies not been on in a while! Huge ongrats Oasis xx How are you feeling?
> 
> Awww thank baby d, missed you hunni:) are you ok. I'm good thank you. Nervous and excited xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Am ok hun, thank you :hugs: Just been unwell and work has had me stressed out to the hilt! Soooo whhat prggo symptoms are you having??Click to expand...

Hope you're feelin better now:) I had more symptoms week three to four funnily enough, they've eased off today which worries me a bit. Mainly queasyness, boobs hurting, backache, tiredness, weeing loads! The queasyness has eased off the last couple of days which I don't like, am hoping it comes back. I had no symptoms at all with the last loss so I'm a bit scared of loss of symptoms. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

midgey123 said:


> Hey ladies!!!! Bella has had her babies!!! :happydance: :happydance: she had 4 beautiful puppies 1 of them didn't make it :cry: she was so so tiny :cry: mother and puppies are doing fine I will upload a picture as soon as I can get one :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Congratulations Bella!!!!! Can't wait to see a pic, sorry the lo didn't make it bless her, so sad. So glad they are all doing well. Wonderful news:) xxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> baby D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby D said:
> 
> 
> OMG Oasis just seen your ticker!!!! Sorry ladies not been on in a while! Huge ongrats Oasis xx How are you feeling?
> 
> Awww thank baby d, missed you hunni:) are you ok. I'm good thank you. Nervous and excited xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Am ok hun, thank you :hugs: Just been unwell and work has had me stressed out to the hilt! Soooo whhat prggo symptoms are you having??Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you're feelin better now:) I had more symptoms week three to four funnily enough, they've eased off today which worries me a bit. Mainly queasyness, boobs hurting, backache, tiredness, weeing loads! The queasyness has eased off the last couple of days which I don't like, am hoping it comes back. I had no symptoms at all with the last loss so I'm a bit scared of loss of symptoms. XxxxxxxClick to expand...

:hugs: Try not to worry -- my symptoms have been different with each of my pregnancies with one making me so so sick and another quite so much :hugs: Keep the faith :flower:



midgey123 said:
 

> Hey ladies!!!! Bella has had her babies!!! :happydance: :happydance: she had 4 beautiful puppies 1 of them didn't make it :cry: she was so so tiny :cry: mother and puppies are doing fine I will upload a picture as soon as I can get one :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Awww would love to see a pic --- have you named them?? Sorry about the tiny one which didnt make it :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you xxxI felt worse yest but only for a short while then today nothing! Trying to stay positive:) never thought I'd want to be ill so much! Xxxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you xxxI felt worse yest but only for a short while then today nothing! Trying to stay positive:) never thought I'd want to be ill so much! Xxxx

I know it is crazy --- and then when you do feel so sick, you think :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I would love to, she says now!! Xxx


----------



## midgey123

These are all one of the little boys :cloud9:


----------



## midgey123

These are the little girl :cloud9:


----------



## midgey123

Thesis the other little boy who isn't too well :cry: he's not suckling right so I'm trying not too mess with him too much :cloud9:


----------



## Oasis717

Awww they are so so beautiful. I'm really hoping the poorly lo is ok, bless him.xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

garfie- I feel terrible atm hun proper throwing up sickness :happydance: ive never had morning sickness with any of my pregnancies hopefully this is a good sign :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx

debbzie- thank you and I have no idea why she said it but im not going to think about it now shes not ruining it for me :hugs: xxxxxxxx

babyD- thank you hun :hugs: welcome back its been ages!! hope your ok big :hugs: and we haven't named them just yet :cloud9: xxxxxxxxx

oasis- how you feeling hun :hugs: they are just lovely so sad about the little one :cry: she was beautiful. the puppies are all doing fine though the little boy isn't suckling very well but he seems too be getting there the vet has said we should leave him too try until tomorrow then hand rear him if he is no better by then :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

I'm ok today hunni, well I'd rather still be feeling sick like yest but apart from that I'm ok and test lines are now darker than control lines on Superdrug test and my temps are still high so just telling myself I will get sick really soon:) I really hope the little boy makes it, he looks so fragile in the pic, love him xxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> I'm ok today hunni, well I'd rather still be feeling sick like yest but apart from that I'm ok and test lines are now darker than control lines on Superdrug test and my temps are still high so just telling myself I will get sick really soon:) I really hope the little boy makes it, he looks so fragile in the pic, love him xxxxxxx

Oasis, am sure darker tests must be good news :flower: Your :baby: sounds comfy to me :hugs:

Midgey --- are you continuing to test, too :flower:

So OH keeps swinging from yes to no on the baby front -- he worries about money -- but we just had a sunday morning 'cuddle' and he didnt pull out :happydance: No idxea if I am safe or fertile as my periods have gone a little wobbly the last couple of months --- from being ill I think. Have been bleeding on and off since 16th Jan when I had my operation 'up there' so not sure if the blood is from that or a period or a mix of the two :dohh: still, time will tell!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Congrats Nanny Midgey - They are ador a bubble :happydance::happydance: so sorry for the little one that didn't make it - we all know how that feels:cry: hope the little boy one is proving to be nanny's little soldier and will keep fighting because the last thing you need now is to have to be up at all hours feeding him etc - oh wait that will be good practice:winkwink:

Oasis - Hi hun don't worry (says me) about symptoms they come and go all the time in early pregnancy - bet you're feeling as sick as a dog today - are you still temping?:hugs:

Baby D - Nice to hear from you again - hope you soon feel better soon :flower:

Tulip - How are things with you today hun:flower:

AFM - Had a lovely night out last night celebrating my sis 40th only had 2 halves (wasn't sure what was happening anyway) - so this morning FF decides I am 4DPO :wacko: so those tests must have been evaps and the B6 must be working - let's hope it gives me a longer LP:haha: Never ever in all my years of charting had one like this:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## giggles85

good morning,

still no sign of af and did a test with fmu and BFN :-( gunna test tomorrow or maybe monday if the still is no sign of af. Gunna get cb digital and try them. I'm normally pretty spot on at 27 days so dunno what to think :-s

Midgey - ur lil puppys are gorgeous


----------



## garfie

Giggles - Do you know when you def Ovulated - maybe O was later so making everything else later:wacko: Do you temp use OPKs

Or maybe you don't have enough HCG in your system to show up on a test just yet:happydance: hang in there hun - all will be revealed soon:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Morning Garfie, glad you had a great time, at last ff has given you an ovulation date!! Yay. I'm still temping, the getting up to have a wee four times a night means it's not always after 3 hours sleep but it stays constantly between 97.9 and 98.2 which is my higher range which makes me feel better. Dh said to me this morning he feels so sorry for us that we can't just enjoy being pregnant. Ah well. No nausea so far but I am still in bed! Xxxxxx
Thanks babyd and you never know your Sunday cuddle could be the one.xxxx
Midgey hope the pups are ok this morning and the tiny one is doing better xxxxx
Debs hope you're ok hunni xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Giggles no AF is a good sign loads luck xxxxx


----------



## giggles85

garfie said:


> Giggles - Do you know when you def Ovulated - maybe O was later so making everything else later:wacko: Do you temp use OPKs
> 
> Or maybe you don't have enough HCG in your system to show up on a test just yet:happydance: hang in there hun - all will be revealed soon:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


i used OPK's for the 1st time this month so i know i ovulated. I think now it's just wait and see :wacko:
It's just a big coincidence that the first time i actually time it for ovulation, i am late. Just keeping my fingers X as i'm never normally late :flower:


----------



## garfie

Giggles - Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

hi everyone...Garfie today my temperature slightly went up...no more spotting no af yet...


----------



## garfie

Tulip - That's looking good:happydance: so when you testing again?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tulip11

garfie said:


> Tulip - That's looking good:happydance: so when you testing again?:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

well last night with diluted urine SMU I did one that was negative and I knew that would be BFN :nope:


----------



## Oasis717

Yay tulip another rise!! Mine only went up little bits at first, looking good!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Sometimes it takes 3 days after implantation to build up enough hcg, plus it depends on the sensitivity of the test. Hoping just too early, I would have expected those temps to drop by now for AF so looking good! Xxx


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 said:


> Sometimes it takes 3 days after implantation to build up enough hcg, plus it depends on the sensitivity of the test. Hoping just too early, I would have expected those temps to drop by now for AF so looking good! Xxx

yeah hun you are right...and the urine was veryyyyyyyyyyyy diluted almost white :haha: ...lets see for one week what my temperatures ill do ? but I have crampings which shows like AF is on her way:nope:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh in that case hunni don't worry, I would never have got a positive with clear wee, I held mine for like 4 hours and didn't drink much for my early positive, it will probably just be that! Hopefully next test will be a success:) xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and I had cramps for two days following ovulation and a further two days following implantation! Xx


----------



## midgey123

garfie- he's doing ok today hun we are hand rearing him tons of practice!! its a feed every 2 hours!! :haha: he looks so much better today he just hasn't got that suckling movement going on just yet so we are feeding him with a syringe xxxxxxxxx

oasis- he is so so fragile but hes fighting along doing so well! very proud of him :cloud9: the other 2 are doing great and so is mommy bella :hugs: we buried tiny last night :cry: she was so beautiful bless her. your tests sound great hun :hugs: I wouldn't worry about no sickness hun I didn't with my ds or dd :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

tulip- your chart is looking really good!! cant wait for your tests!! :happydance: xxxxxxxx

babyd- im npt testing now hun after the digi I just thought I wouldn't stress myself out and I know for me testing would so im just relaxing :haha: as best as I can :haha: xxxxxxxxx

giggles- hope af stays away hun!! good luck :flower: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaunasmommy

Hey ladies, just checking in. OASIS!!!! So glad to see that you got your bfp!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thank you shaunasmommy!!!! Yes I can't believe it still but I'm so happy:) xxxxx
Midgey that's so sad you poor things but I'm glad the others are doing so well xxxx hope you're feeling better today xxx

Afm my temp climbed again this morning so that's good and boobs continue to get more and more sore so that's fine with me, I'm happy with any increase in symptoms!! Xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Morning ladies !
Hope you all had a lovely weekend... well... sat i had a little drink watching the rugby... it seemed the worse we played... the more i drunk !... thirsty work indeed !

HAHA!

Hope your feeling ok oasis/midgey !... Garfie u will get ur BFP soon :D

my period hasnt been very erm... normal !.. im usually heavy or medium and its very very light and hardly anything.. i think its going away now anyow!.. thank god !... Cause im like desperate debbz... an OH is buggered when the witch finally finds her broom and F**KS OFF !!! LOL

xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thats it debs, he doesn't stand a chance!! Haha. Glad you had a good time, do you know the last time I had a drink was last April!! I miss it sometimes but not the hangovers:) xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

HAHAHAHA... yeah oasis... hopefully ill be hangover free on sunday (birthday) LOL.... supose ill be going the pub then too lmao xx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Morning ladies so here's my dilemma I had what I'm assumin was af on January 30th until February 3yesterday so that means af only stayed for 4 days when she usually stays for 7and this time I had no cramping no clotting just a very light af normally it is heavy with a lot of clotting an cramping..or am I just going mad cuz I want it so bad


----------



## Oasis717

I had a 4 day AF last cycle starting 3rd Jan before I fell pregnant, I thought it was weird at the time cause I'm usually on for 6/7 days and really heavy at first. No idea why it was super light and only 4 days:) xx


----------



## tulip11

Af finally caught me .


----------



## Oasis717

Oh tulip so sorry, your chart looked so promising, really surprised at that:( xxxxx


----------



## tulip11

Yeah hun but I think so may be I dont deserve to have baby


----------



## Debbzie

dont talk like tha tulip !!!!!!! :(


----------



## midgey123

don't talk like that tulip it will happen hun :hugs: it took me 2 and a half years it will happen for you :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh tulip of course you do hunni, it will happen, sometimes as Midgey says it takes longer than you would of course like but it will happen xxxx


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA today but when hubby gets a bee in his bonnet - todays bee was sort out the boys bedrooms - great a 12 and a 10 year old lots of clothes on the floor - clean and dirty:haha: and millions of toys to sort and bag up for charity shop :winkwink:

Tulip - Sorry she got you hun - I've had charts like that where my temp goes up and continues to rise for a few days and then falls through the floor - giving me a bit of hope all the time :growlmad: You are meant to be a mummy - just for some it's a lot harder:hugs:

Oasis - Hello mummy how are you doing - hope your little boy is better:flower:

Midgey - Hello nanny how are those little puppies doing and how is feeding time going?:flower:

Shaunas - Nice to hear from you again hun - nice to see you keep checking in on us:hugs:

Debbzie - That sounds like a plan to me hun:winkwink:

Wishin - Hard to say hun as we can have rogue cycles - but if it puts your mind at ease test when you stop bleeding - good luck hun:flower:

AFM - Remember I said I would wait until 6DPO to tell you all my symptoms - well tomorrow is 6DPO according to FF:happydance: so get ready ladies I have one or two:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I'm looking forward to your symptom spotting!!! I'm ok Garfie, just tired and the boob soreness just seems to get worse if that's possible! But still no sickness. Xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi! I'm Ginger! :wave:

AF not due for me until the 17th or so, but I'm going to start testing on Valentines Day... because I want to. :haha:

Congrats to everyone who already has their BFPs, and fingers crossed for everyone else in the 2WW!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Ginger:) wishing you lots luck!! I started testing at 4dpo lol. Got my faint bfp at 7dpo and confirmed on 8dpo:) xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ginger - Welcome to this "fun" thread where anything goes - don't be scared to ask questions are you temping hun or using OPKs:flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GingerPanda

Oasis717 said:


> Hi Ginger:) wishing you lots luck!! I started testing at 4dpo lol. Got my faint bfp at 7dpo and confirmed on 8dpo:) xxx

4dpo! That's really early! :haha: Congrats! Rub some of that baby dust off on me!





garfie said:


> Hi Ginger - Welcome to this "fun" thread where anything goes - don't be scared to ask questions are you temping hun or using OPKs:flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

*rolls around in the baby dust*

Haha, I think I'll fit in here. :happydance:

I have been using OPKs for a couple of months. Strongly considering buying a BBT thermometer if I don't get a BFP this cycle. But I was actually able to feel myself O yesterday, which was really interesting. OPKs confirmed surge day before yesterday.

Been TTC for 8 cycles, and NTNP for a while before that. If I don't get a BFP before the end of March, I go in for fertility testing. Hopefully it won't get to that point!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol tell me about what am I like! I got the faintest faintest line at 6 dpo and thought it was an evap, it wasn't! I started charting this month for the first time and I get my bfp:) sending lots baby dust your way xxxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis sore boobs is a good symptom!

Midgey, any update on pups?

Tylip, sorry the witch got you xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks baby d, theyve become unbearable over this last week! Hurts the most into my armpits lol xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well what can I say - look at my chart:wacko:

Oasis - Hope your symptoms are still nice and strong :happydance:

Midgey - Need more pics of the cute puppies:flower: How are you feeling is your sickness getting stronger?:winkwink:

Debbzi - Is the witch on her way out yet?

Tulip - How are you hun - hope you had plenty of chocolate last night :hugs:

Wishin - Any news for us?:flower:

Ginger - Most of us use FF to chart with (and stalk) just click on my chart or any like it and it will take you there for a free trial:happydance: it also has useful information, comparison of charts etc - I have quite a few apps and found this one to be the easiest:dohh:

AFM - I am 6DPO - but according to length of cycles etc I normally only have between 18 - 24 length cycles so yes I am confused:wacko:

I was feeling confident in my weird temps and was going to share with you my weird symptoms - but today just think I will sound like a silly fool:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

hey ladies! sorry I haven't been on much I have been lurking just not feeling too well atm morning sickness is hitting me badly and with a new born pup I'm absolutely exhausted :thumbup: not much sleeping at all!!

garfie- he is doing so well!! he's bottle feeding now instead of the syringe he's suckling really well he's a lot more active now trying too crawl everywhere bless him he can hold his head up better now he seems too be getting stronger and stronger by the day I'm so proud of him! hope your ok hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx

oasis- hope your feeling ok hun :hugs: my boobs have started hurting its my nipples that are sore wearing a bra is difficult atm! :haha: xxxxxxxxxx

welcome ginger!!! :hugs: wishing you the best of luck this month!! loads of :dust: xxxxxxxx

BabyD- hope your feeling ok :flower: the pups are all doing great feeding well squeaking a lot :cloud9: its so cute! xxxxxxxxx

hope all of you are ok!! :flower:


----------



## midgey123

awww garfie hun :hugs: could that be an implantation dip maybe? I don't know loads about charting so if I'm completely wrong I do apologise! my sickness is terrible I can hardly keep anything down :cry: its morning afternoon and evening sickness! I've never had symptoms this strong before! I don't know what's going on :wacko: it cant be bad though so I'm definitely not complaining :winkwink: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - :happydance::happydance: for nice strong symptoms - sorry it has to be in the form of m/s:cry:

I am really not sure and the silly fool I am did a posh test this morning - but I can't see anything:cry: - I really do not understand this cycle or temps at all this month whether this is a positive/negative :shrug:

I am wondering if on the Sunday when I missed my temp out was when I Od which changes my chart a lot - normally (but what's normal) I only have a very short surge - so to go from a POS OPK and not get a temp increase until many days later is just weird for me:wacko:

Oh well I guess I will just have to wait and see AGAIN :coffee:

So pleased your little soldier is coming along :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

just finished round 2 with the toilet :thumbup: it really is draining me at the moment i just don't understand ive never had it before so me being the big worry wart that i am im worrying :dohh:
if you want too upload it hun ill give it a tweak :hugs: I really hope this is your month :happydance: from what I know about charts I know you can have a dip for implantation? i hope so!!! 
hes getting on so well i will upload some photos a bit later :hugs: they are getting cuter by the day :cloud9: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Please please please make sure you are drinking plenty hun:winkwink:
Ok will upload in a mo but a waste of time:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Within the three mins x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## garfie

Same test at 10 mins :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## midgey123

i will be back in a mo just going too have a tweak :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I swear I see a faint line on that test Garfie, can you see anything IRL? Sorry you're so ill Midgey but it's a fantastic sign. They do say ms is severe with twins!!!!xxxx

Afm boobs are now painful opposed to tender or sore, didn't know what to do with myself last night they were so bad, weeing 4/5 times a night, all the constant waking is leaving me so tired but I don't care as long as the symptoms carry on, whatever it takes! Slight queasyness again today, still waiting for 6weeks before I worry as with all 3 dc I didn't have any sickness til 6 weeks plus. Tests are still darker than the control, I've only got one Superdrug test left now lol. Xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1007-1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## midgey123

There is soooooooooo a line there hun I can't get a good tweak of the first pic I've don't the one at 10 mins and I can 100% something there
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1360062380953.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 6









PicsArt_1360062390913.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## midgey123

oasis your tests look amazing hun!!! :happydance::happydance: oh wow twins!! lol it would explain a hell of a lot i do feel so terrible atm ive never felt this bad with pregnancy before in my life :haha: twins do run a lot in my family :winkwink:i just don't understand why its this bad already ive been pulling my hair out with worry thinking something is wrong :cry: silly me can you see the line too!! it is definitely there garfie!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Here's how my Superdrug test started Garfie, I really can see a line on yours! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0732.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Oasis717

Honestly I can see something, mine started out so faint it's hard to see in pics but was definitely there!!! Fingers crossed Garfie!!! Xxxxx 

You never know hunni twins how fantastic would that be!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hey girls !!!!

Yeah garfie i think shes leaving !!!... thank god... i hope she never comes back either... UGLY ASS COW !!!

Grrr... Well ive found out my enermies 4yr daughter has passed away :(
Truely gutted.. i wudnt wish that on any1... not even her even tho we dont see eye to eye !!!

Im feeling very sad today :(

Hope your all ok


----------



## giggles85

well girls, af arrived on sunday with spotting, luckily not as heavy as usual so that's a good thing i suppose. Oh well onto February.

Debzzie - such a tragedy, enemy or not that's so sad to hear :'(


----------



## Wishin4Babi

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Well what can I say - look at my chart:wacko:
> 
> Oasis - Hope your symptoms mmare still nice and strong :happydance:
> 
> Midgey - Need more pics of the cute puppies:flower: How are you feeling is your sickness getting stronger?:winkwink:
> 
> Debbzi - Is the witch on her way out yet?
> 
> Tulip - How are you hun - hope you had plenty of chocolate last night :hugs:
> 
> Wishin - Any news for us?:flower:
> 
> Ginger - Most of us use FF to chart with (and stalk) just click on my chart or any like it and it will take you there for a free trial:happydance: it also has useful information, comparison of charts etc - I have quite a few apps and found this one to be the easiest:dohh:
> 
> AFM - I am 6DPO - but according to length of cycles etc I normally only have between 18 - 24 length cycles so yes I am confused:wacko:
> 
> I was feeling confident in my weird temps and was going to share with you my weird symptoms - but today just think I will sound like a silly fool:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

 I took a cheap test an it was an bfn. Soo am just gonna go wit the flo this cycle and see wat happens as of now waiting to O


----------



## garfie

Debbzie - So sorry to hear that hun - that is sooooo sad - bless was she ill or was she in an accident:cry:

Giggles - So sorry she got you - UGLY ASS COW as someone else said:winkwink: glad she's not being to rough with you:wacko:

Midgey - Twins OMG wouldn't that be amazing:happydance: thanks for taking your time to tweak my invisible pics hun really appreciate it:hugs:

Oasis - You shouldn't laugh - wasn't you the one with the early BFP - you could also be having twinnies - :happydance: two sets of twinnies, two sets of twinnies - ok i'll calm down now:winkwink:

Really wanted to share my symptoms with you - but I'm going to see what my temp does tomorrow and if it goes down :cry: but if it goes up then you will see my list:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol how amazing would that be!!!! I can't wait for your temp tomorrow now Garfie xxxx


----------



## tulip11

Hi
I had blood tests on cd 22 , as cd 21 was sunday...today I had an appointment with GP in order to discuss tests results she said that my blood tests all are normal but Progesterone level is 27...According to her it should be above 30 so then its regarded as normal so she said that I am on borderline may be I dont ovulate or according to her I dont have enough eggs...but she referred my DH for SA which has done today...so ill probably get results tommrow or within one week..GP said that if my DH results come out normal so she ill refer me to fertility specialist after which they ill decide but she said that probably they ill prescribed me fertility drugs...


----------



## garfie

Tulip - Aw hun - so when she tested you was you 7DPO? - my understanding is that your progesterone level has to be above 15 for a medicated cycle and 10 for non medicated so I would say you are Ovulating and your chart shows a thermal shift:happydance: (unless she carried out other tests like AMH & FSH levels) I think they are called but they wouldn't have been done on 7DPO:shrug:

I don't think you should worry just yet hun BIG :hugs:

:hugs:
X


----------



## tulip11

I remember I got + opk on cd 15 and peak on cd 16 so FF put cross hairs on cd 15 so I was 7 dpo on cd 22 ...yes I am non-medicated case...but Idk after DH SA tests when they ill refer me for Fertility Specialist so after their checkup they ill decide and put me on fertility drugs or before that ?


----------



## GingerPanda

Weird...

2DPO today, and I woke up this morning with pinkish-red spotting (only when I wipe) and some light cramps. It's too early to be IB, right? And O'spotting is usually brown because it has to travel from the ovary.

I don't know what's going on.


----------



## garfie

Ginger - I have had red spotting around O - but if it's unusual for you then maybe that can be a sign - to early for implantation statistically BUT we are all individuals right:flower:

It could still be O spotting as it takes 12 + hours from a POS OPK - do you temp that's the only way to know for sure:wacko:

I'm sure it will all become clear soon - but I would suggest you :sex: tonight just in case the eggy was late leaving:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

debbzie- that is awful hun my lo is 4 and my dd is 5 :cry: I couldn't live without either of them losing them my world would end I cant imagine how she is feeling so so sad :cry: xxxxxxxxxx


giggles- sorry to hear that hun big :hugs: :flower: xxxxxxx

oasis- garfie is right you very well could be having twins :winkwink::winkwink: I found out about 8dpo (I think) twins would be so exciting!! :happydance: xxxxxxxx

garfie- cant wait to hear your symptoms!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: im so sure I can see a line on your tests :happydance: did I upload the picture? :hugs: xxxxxxx

tulip- hope everything is ok hun :hugs: xxxxxxxx

ginger-that is strange did you o earlier than you thought maybe? :hugs: xxxxxxxx

blerrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh is all I can say right now ladies :haha: all day ive been in that toilet its like my new best friend :blush: according too my regular cycles I am due af starting tomorrow latest the 7th im praying I get through it :cry: now im nervous :(


----------



## Oasis717

Do you chart? It's possible if you don't chart to ovulate slightly earlier and I think the fastest implantation time is around three days, anything is possible! I think I implanted 5 days after ovulation as I got a faint line at 6 dpoxxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks for the responses, ladies.

I don't chart. DH already makes fun of me for being "baby crazy" every time I try to talk to him about anything TTC-related. I don't want to have to explain a thermometer by the bed every morning.

I got an almost (if not positive) OPK on CD10, but then it went faint, and I got a more appropriately-timed positive OPK on CD16 (I think. I'd have to check my BnB TTC journal).

I thought my body had just been gearing up to O, then it didn't, so it tried again. Is it possible I O'd twice? :wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

You can ovulate twice although it is very rare, usually it's within 24 hours of each other and from either ovary, but it has been documented to happen days apart, the most fascinating story was a lady that had twins and each had a different biological father! Its unlikely you ovulated twice but of course possible! The most likely explanation is that your body geared up to ovulate but didn't then tried again a few days later. Without charting its impossible to pin down ovulation so you could very well be a little more than 2dpo and it could be implantation bleeding, how exciting! Xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I have heard about the woman whose twins had different fathers. It was neat!

There is not a single case of twins in my family (that I know of). I think DH has one case of identicals in his. So I thought it was very unlikely that I ovulated twice. I guess only time will tell what's going on. I really hope it was IB.

Last night was the first night in a while I dreamed of getting a BFP. So I was shocked and scared when I was spotting this morning. :blush:


----------



## Oasis717

Really? Maybe it was a sign:) so hope so! My dh is adopted so we've no way of knowing if twins run in his side but they are more likely in over 40 women as the ovaries work harder to pump the eggs out, before it's too late I guess, well I'm excited to see your tests when you decide to xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks. The bleeding is getting worse now, though... I really don't want another 2-week-early AF. I don't know why this is happening to me. :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no has that happened before hun? Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Not until this month. This is my second cycle in January.


----------



## garfie

Ginger - Are you saying the witch is early - have you had 2 cycles (this will be your Feb cycle right) what date did you start and finish in January? and now you have just started again?:flower:

Sorry for the questions - but it's hard to work out without knowing the facts hun - have you just come of BCP or anything like that?

I have short cycles which means I sometimes get 2 cycles a month:cry:

Let's see if we can work out between us all whats happening to you hun:flower:

In the meantime BIG :hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Ok ladies you know you are all my friends right? and I said I wouldn't ss until tomorrow BUT...............

TMI - Just been to the toilet and upon checking I am spotting (earlier I needed a magnifying glass to see it) yesterday it was a kind of a tan colour and still needed a magnifying glass:wacko:

So keep your fingers crossed that she isn't making an early appearance - back ache like someone squeezing me on Sunday and today a sharp stabbing pain in ovary area.

Sore boobies (really aware of them) I surely don't have a LP of 6 these days do I :cry:

Let's see what tomorrow brings my friends - not even told hubby:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Garfie I am wishing with ALL my heart this means something!!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - me to Hun wouldn't that be just so amazing if the witch doesn't come and my temps go up I will share my symptoms :happydance: but for now I'm confused:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

It would be, so amazing, I'm hoping and hoping for you:) xxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Garfie a LP of 6 days would be very short --- your aches and pains sound promising! Keeping fingers crossed for you!!
Oasis, Midgey -- how are you both feeling??


----------



## Oasis717

Hey baby d, today's been a bit rough, back has been v bad, so tired and boobs killing! Still waiting for the sickness:) Hope you're ok xxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Am ok xx have sore boobs today --- I am bleeding. No idea if it is still from op or AF? But I usually get sore boobs mid cycle -- ovulation time --- not middle of period so have no idea where I am in my cycle...


----------



## Oasis717

Oh it's so frustrating not knowing what's going on isn't it:( xxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> Oh it's so frustrating not knowing what's going on isn't it:( xxx

Yh it really is. It makes me symptom spot like crazy as I am just wondering all of the time :dohh:


----------



## gizette

Hey ladies!!! :) Sorry to those of you with an uncertain BFN :( How is everyone tonight?
I was feeling the itch to test, so I did. I have a verrry faint positive & shows up without taking the test apart! ;) I had 2 faint positives with early testing our first month TTC and have avoided early testing since. I am not due until Sunday so I'm scared with it being so early that could be a fluke test or chemical pregnancy. I'm torn between getting a digital (even if it says no) or waiting until Sunday...


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Gizette, I know it is hard, but I just can't help testing early! I started at 4dpo this cycle and at 20 dpo I'm still testing despite getting a bfp at 8 dpo, but the progression comforts me a bit after losses. That's great you got a faint positive, mine started out with a very faint line on a Wondfo at 6 dpo and was showing up on other ics the next day leading me to take an early hpt and getting a bfp at 8 dpo, the digis aren't as sensitive as the early tests so just bear that in mind hun. I still haven't took a digi and I know it's mad but I still want to lol xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

sorry didnt come back on yesterday girls... i was in total shock !... still cant believe it now... she'd been in nursery a month n loved it... untill she started telling her mum she was 'aching' and she was sleeping alot,drink fine but not really eating... her mum took her the docs,they said she had a cold... a week later went back n they said the same... on the 3rd week she went back n they said the same... my cousin told her to go the walk in centre with her... they rushed her to hospital... then tha hospital found out she had leukimia and she was sent to alder hay in liverpool... she was very poorly.. had her first lot of treatment n then they found out when taking blood she had septicemia !,so put her in an induced coma,then they discovered she had a bleed on the brain and lungs,she was on life support for over a week!... and then on the 4th feb she died on the night :(
she was tiny too... so her little body had no chance... I had a massive cry last night... i mean me n her mum dont see eye to eye... but i messaged her on my fb an said ' i know weve had our differences, but im thinking of you n your family '...

i wudnt wish tha on anyone!... not even her !.. an she can be a complete bitch !.
Poor womans pregnant too :(

Just makes u realise that anything can happen to those ever so close to you!... if i lost my DD... i wudnt be far behind her !!! :(

Sorry for depressing you al.... hope your all ok!

ona good note the :witch: has finally gone !!!!... didnt close the door on her way out tho !... tut !

xxx


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - Aw hun BIG :hugs: I think we all feel the same a loss of an adult although it is sad we all say they had a good innings:dohh: But the loss of a child oh my I can't even begin to thing what that poor mum must be going through - early pregnancy loss is hard but this must be one of the most difficult journeys ever having to bury your child:cry:

I am pleased that you made contact hun - because that will also help you overcome your shock - I'm sure she needs her friends around her at the moment as it was all so sudden - bless her:flower:

She may not even acknowledge your olive branch but it will have been noted hun and I think it was a very kind thing to do not that I would expect any less from any of my BNB friends:winkwink: 

Hi Gizette and welcome hun:flower: why would you think this might be a cp or anything other than a normal pregnancy - have you had a loss in the past? try and relax hun like Oasis said we are all terrible here for testing early but I think at least then we know (kind of :haha:) The digital pregnancy tests are not known for being as sensitive it depends when you Ovulated, implanted etc as to whether you will get the words we all long to hear:happydance: Do you do OPKs or temp hun?:hugs: Good luck for when you do test:dust::dust::dust:

Oasis - How are you today hun - how are those boobies of yours ready to chop them off yet?:haha:

Midgey - Have you left the bowl yet - it must be so difficult for you at the moment especially with all those little prince and princess to look after:hugs:

Baby D - Hi hun - sorry I can't help you regarding your cycle - I think it's just a case of wait and see what develops:flower:

AFM - 7DPO or am I (I suppose FF could have it wrong?) and that would explain the spotting yesterday I suppose (here comes the science bit:haha:) I could be 10DPO and due tomorrow - which would fall in line with normal cycles for me? Anyway if it is imp bleeding what a weird thing that is - TMI it went tan, red, pink, mink and now brown dots:wacko: think I must have a rainbow up there eh girls:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lo Garfie, yes chop them off just about sums it up!! The night's are the worst with them funnily enough. Just laying here thinking I don't want get up, so tired cause was up so much in the night:( xx Hmm that is not the usual for you! I've never had implantation bleeding but I would think it's kind of different from pre AF, I know I spot a couple of days before AF but it's always just brown. Have you any other symptoms hun? I had that very weird sensation in my boobs and cramping around implantation:) xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - You asked for them:winkwink:

A feeling like I was being squeezed on Sunday felt like my back was kind of twanging - like if you slip a disc (but I hadn't):shrug:

The strange bleeding - she could be coming up my drive I suppose:cry:

A very vivid dream - I stabbed someone (in self defence) then when I went back to sleep dreamt my youngest son jumped from a roof and walked away only to find he had serious injuries:wacko: woke up dazed as if it was real

Aware of my boobs (doesn't usually happen) except the one cycle straight after my mc:cry:

Headaches - not lasting long and certainly not bad enough for pain relief:shrug:

Strange taste of disinfectant in my mouth at night and can smell hubby aftershave even though he is on nights and not worn any (I don't think )

Napping (could be my age) same as getting distracted easily (again could be my age:haha:)

Weird temps - never seen anything like these:dohh:

These are the things I can remember because I was not ss:haha:

I am confused and now in limbo land - tonight I may test what do you think?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

I know garfie... im a good girl LOL...
well im charting but cant seem to get my chart on here... wont let me.. an i cant work out FF lol... HEEELLPPPPPP xxx


----------



## garfie

Have you opened an account with them hun - if not click on my chart and it will take you there.

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Ok I will try and talk you through it - been a while mind:winkwink:

Go to FF

Got to Sharing (along the top of page)

Go to charting homepage (drop down menu)

Go to get code

Look for bbc Code Code

The one underneath this is Chart Thumbnail

Highlight and then put i in your siggy on bnb - so we can stalk:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

I do... but it comes up with a blank bit ! LOL... lemme try again! xxx


----------



## garfie

When you click on the side "my chart" does it normally come up with a blank one?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Nope... comes up with the one ive been charting on ! LOL... xx


----------



## garfie

That's good - are you highlighting all of the words in the box under Chart Thumbnail (It wants to be the one under BBC Code)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

its saying ive missed a day somewhere???.... i havent ! LOL..


----------



## Debbzie

Yeah!... i am ! :( xx


----------



## garfie

That shouldn't make a difference - its still blank. Can you start again perhaps under a childs email address (that's what I did to get lots of free trials in the beginning) lol

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

HAHAHAA!... i can start a new chart!... xx


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: I can see it now I can stalk.

Remember temps must be taken at the same time every day hun (weekends included) so decide what time suits you best - I have mine set for 7.30am. A basal thermometer is better than a normal one. If you should sleep in or wake earlier go to a site called "when my baby" and type in your details to adjust your temp - you must have 3 hours sleep before taking your temp at least.

Ok a quick lesson in temp taking the rest I will tell you as you go along if you want:winkwink:

Clever girl - now if only I could work out me:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

WOOO !... at long last ! LOL


----------



## Debbzie

OH gets up at 6.30... and i end up waking up!... so i do it then ! :)

whys ur chart diff to mine!??? :)
xx


----------



## garfie

In what way? because it has red lines?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Yeah! :) xx


----------



## garfie

FF will give you them when it is fairly sure you have had a thermal shift (ovulated) if you look at mine you will see temps are fairly low when the witch is here and then a few days (more than normal) where my temps bob up and down and then finally a raise (to say O has taken place) :happydance:

The red line going across is what is called your coverline and that is there to show you visually what is happening like if your temp raises or dips etc as you put more temps in a pattern will form.

In my chart I think I have missed a crucial temp (my O date) which was CD12 which is more in line with my cycles - so due tomorrow, remember though it can only go by the info you put in your chart.

Are you going to use OPKs as well this month? - maybe try grapefruit juice to?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

nooo... dont like OPKs or ewt like tha... ill chart n stuff... but not getting too into it or ill become OBSESSED ! LOL... and oh wudnt be too impressed with me lol... told him starting from tonight where baby making.. isit a deal... an he said deal... so :wink: hes in for it LOL... grapefruit juice??? is tha meant to help you???
goddd.... im showing how crap i am at this !!!! LOL

xx


----------



## garfie

:haha: maybe I'm the obsessed one 

Grapefruit juice makes your CM more friendly for his swimmers I got number 2 BFP after drinking it first time and number 3BFP also after drinking it - but I was taking baby aspirin at the time to so not sure whether it was the gfj that time or not:wacko:

You must use the concentrate though hun (and I warn you it's not pleasant) do you take pre natals or folic acid a glass to swill them down with is enough from now until O is confirmed:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

folic acid & iron tabs !!! :)
Grapefruit juice... concentrate... sounds...... l o v e l y ! LOL... so do i just have a glass a day!?????

xxxx


----------



## garfie

Yep just a glass a day - I suppose it would hurt to have more if you wanted:wacko:

Amazing what you learn:haha:


:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

can i have pink grapefruit juice concentrate???? xx


----------



## garfie

Cheat :haha: yeah I've heard women have had that one instead and still got a BFP like my friend on another BNB site she didn't believe me and bam after drinking it she was pregnant that month and little Ronnie is due in April (after waiting not so patiently 8 years) I think :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Awww !!!! BLIMEY!!... you mean like fresh orange??? xx


----------



## garfie

What? - they say things get lost in translation:haha:

No hun it must be grapefruit juice - pink or white concentrate - I was saying you was cheating not having the sour one like I did:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

pure grapefruit juice??... yano how u get fresh orange... u can get pure grapefruit... xxx


----------



## garfie

Yes it must be pure hun - not mixed with lemonade or anything like that - a pure concentrate usually says so on the carton or bottle:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Ok... just making sure lmao!... 
Ohhh god... now im not looking forward to this !!... when do i drink it.. from now till O!?


----------



## garfie

If the witch has gone - YES :happydance: it's not so bad you will get used to it:flower:

You might find it er cleans the pipes - that's what happened when I've drank it but I have endo (so they probably needed cleaning out:winkwink:)

Good luck anything else just ask.:flower:

By the way dare I say it my brown spotting seem to have gone:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Yup!... afs gone... enentuallly !!!!
Well,as soon as my dress arrives... i shalll be going shopping anyhow!... its on top of my list now !!!! ;)

Thanks chick!... and thats goood!!! :D :D :D :D

xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry I didn't get back on yesterday. The spotting turned into heavy, bright red. All I can think is that since the last AF was only brown spotting (occurred right after ovulation, skipped LP), that the hormone surge from ovulating triggered a proper AF and skipped my LP again.

I'm so depressed, as I felt like this time could really be it. But now, even if the egg did get caught, it's just going to get flushed away. It makes me feel like I've had a loss.

Looks like I won't be testing on Valentines Day after all.


----------



## garfie

Ginger - I am so sorry hun - but can you explain a bit more you had an AF which was brown spotting after O? - okay that could be right - maybe you spot before AF but I don't understand how you can skip your LP altogether:shrug:

The cycle is like this for most women a period for a few days - then a few days clear - then O - then LP - then BFP/AF and unfortunately spotting can occur at any time in the cycle:flower:

Did you say you use OPKs or do you go by your body signs?

Explain to us and we will try and help you - how long is your cycle and at what point did you O in your cycle?:flower:

BIG :hugs: TTC is never easy

Debbzie - Did you get your grapefruit juice and what does your dress look like:winkwink:

Where are the other pregnant mamas - hope they are doing ok and not being to ill:flower:

AFM - I have been a right lazy bitch slept for 2 hours solid today - :haha: normally I am a cat napper if at all:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Garfie.

Rather than fill this thread up with all the details, I documented everything in my journal. The link is in my siggy. I just don't want to overrun this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Ginger - okay I may have this wrong but here goes:-

I also got a true positive last month (3DPO) and was hoping I could be pregnant but the witch came on time as usual - so I don't think we can really go by that I know some women say they can use OPKs instead of HPTs.

So your first OPK was POS on 1.2 this continued until the 2.2 when it faded (normal) so then you would be due to ovulate some 12+ hours after correct? Perhaps your body geared up to O and then didn't for some reason (was you ill, travelling etc) and did O on the 5.2 (which was the spotting) and perhaps it has continued today 6.2 (though if it's like AF highly unlikely) just want to check I have the facts straight:winkwink:

Off to stalk and read again be back soon

Ok the other thing is you had a period from the 19-24 (5 days) normal again

8 days later on the 29.1 you said you Od cos you felt bubbles - could it have been gas maybe or do you temp (that's the only way to know for deff)

Anyway lets suppose you Od on the 29.1 and everything was fine the bleeding you are having today could be implantation 8 days past. Today I have been reading about imp bleeding as I've had a weird thing going on and some women report it is just like a period not always but sometimes. 

I suggest you take a test when the bleeding stops:happydance:

Ok I bet that's as clear as mud - how long are your cycles normally and have you recently come off Birth Control or had a loss or suffer with PCOS or Endo:shrug: which can all effect fertility:flower:

:hugs:

X



X


----------



## GingerPanda

Cycles are normally aprox 30 days.
Never been pregnant.
No PCOS or Endo.
No BCP since mid-2010.
Ive also had hormone tests in the past, and everything was normal.


----------



## Oasis717

I couldn't help it ladies, had to do a digi! It took nearly 5 mins deciding so am wondering if I'm on the edge of 3+, I'm 3 weeks from conception tomorrow so I guess I'm bang on. Oh and I've had my first bout of proper nausea waiting for my dinner, it carried on throughout and I had to leave half. Yay!! Xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1048.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: Oasis - there's the words you've been waiting for congrats again hun - and yay for proper nausea (tho I'm sure you will get sick :haha: of it soon) :winkwink:

AFM - Daren't sleep tonight - hoping my temps shoot up tomorrow but probably won't - think I'm just setting myself up for a fall:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby D

Wonderful, Oasis!!

I am watching One Born Every Min! Makes me mega broody....


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies:) Omg baby d that makes me cry all the time. Love that programme:) xxx
Garfie I'm so hoping your temps shoot up!! Xxx


----------



## midgey123

well ladies im going too the doctors tomorrow :cry: im not well at all I have hardly been able to move today ive been in bed. I feel so ill ive threw up so many times ive never had morning sickness before I didn't know it could be this bad my oh is worried he wants to pay for a scan privately bless him :hugs: hope everyone is ok!! ive missed you all today :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Oasis717 said:


> I couldn't help it ladies, had to do a digi! It took nearly 5 mins deciding so am wondering if I'm on the edge of 3+, I'm 3 weeks from conception tomorrow so I guess I'm bang on. Oh and I've had my first bout of proper nausea waiting for my dinner, it carried on throughout and I had to leave half. Yay!! Xxxxxx

Yay, congrats!





midgey123 said:


> well ladies im going too the doctors tomorrow :cry: im not well at all I have hardly been able to move today ive been in bed. I feel so ill ive threw up so many times ive never had morning sickness before I didn't know it could be this bad my oh is worried he wants to pay for a scan privately bless him :hugs: hope everyone is ok!! ive missed you all today :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I hope everything is okay and that they can do something to help you with the sickness!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Midgey hun you poor thing, I was wishing for sickness too! But you must feel awful, I was never actually sick, I just get the extreme nausea so I am lucky to never actually vomit, I hate being sick and of course it makes you feel so wiped out losing all those fluids, hope you feel better soon darlin, loads love xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Yeeeeyyy oasis !!!!!!! im really excited for u!!! xxxx

Aww midgey,when i was carrying DD... i was really ill with morning sickness... felt like it was never gonna go away... i cudnt move without being sick.. i spent most my days inbed... i had seriously BAD BAD BAD headaches tha wud make me burn up & then eventually be sick !!! :(

I hope you dont go thru wha i did... cos its not very nice & makes u wish u wasnt preg :( (bad to say,but true) 
WUDNT change her for the world now tho... all though she put me thru hell my whole pregnancy !!! hsahahaha!!

GOOD LUCK GIRLS !!!! xxxxx

an nope garfie... asked oh to get me some... and he erm,didnt !!!
So i shall get it today!... hes a mong ! LOL xxx


----------



## midgey123

the little puppy died this morning at 4:30 :cry: we did everything we could to bring him back he was just too ill I thought he was getting better. I'm completely heart broken since he's been born I've spent every minuet of every day with him I cant believe he's gone I cant stop crying :cry: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Aw Midgey I am so so sorry hun about the little one - but you must try and stop crying as getting upset is not good for the other little one(s).

Did you manage to to get an appointment with the Doctor for your sickness I can't believe how rough you are having it hun after all this time of waiting - I know people say that we aren't given more than we can handle - but come on someone give Midgey a break:growlmad:

How have you explained it to your children - they are so young and don't really understand do they?:flower:

BIG :hugs: to you and your family hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Debbzie - A mong - :haha: not heard that since I was with my xhubby in the army and everyone was a mong!

Well hopefully today you can begin your regime - how is the temping going has he got to the point before he even talks to you he shoves the thermometer in your mouth in a morning - mine does:haha:

AFM - I did a cheapy test this morning I can upload - but it's whiter than the snow we had:winkwink: so maybe ff didnt get it wrong and I am only 8DPO:shrug: in which case unless she comes I will not get a true test until Monday aaaaargh I'm so confused this month. I just have a sore back a full feeling and I am aware of my boobies and a few other things but I really don't want to set myself up for a fall:cry:

Oasis - How's the sickness hun:flower:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

my step farther died 2 years ago in April my children were so close too him ive told them he's had to go up there too sleep with him :cry: they were upset but very understanding bless them. its so upsetting :cry:. I booked an appointment yesterday afternoon for this afternoon hopefully the doctor can give me some advise anything too calm this sickness down I've lost 4 pound in 3 days it isn't healthy! :cry: thank you garfie hun :hugs::hugs: I hope your ok today hoping your symptoms get stronger!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Whiter than the snow - in limbo land :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Oasis717

Morning everyone, Midgey I'm so sorry about the lo but try not to get yourself too upset, I know its so hard, but you did everything you could for him, he was lucky to have you even if it was just for a little while xxxxxxxxx 

Garfie no sickness this morning, just that one big wave last night before dinner, I've got a docs app at 11 with a diff doc, so will see what be says. Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Oh goodluck Oasis - request an early scan at 6w - tell him you know you can't see much before then so 6 weeks is fine thank you:haha:

If he says no then demand a HCG test - we are all dying to know your levels:happydance: they must be pretty high by now to have shown so early on a HPT:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I'll try my best re the tests hunni but the other doc has already written the request for an 8 week scan so gunna try for few tests, I'm dying to know my levels too:) mind you a lady on another thread I'm on is two days behind me and got 3+ on her digi yest! I still think mine was on the edge of turning as it took so long! Hate going docs, bet I get no where! Xxxx


----------



## Shellybean01

Hi All,

This is my first month TTC and the TWW is driving me insane! Tested 8dpo bfn, having lots of symptoms such as constant headaches weird dreams cramps sore nipples etc. was trying to not test again until AF due but dying to test again I have no patience ha! Will be 11 dpo tomorrow must not cave..


----------



## garfie

Welcome Shelly - Aw no you have joined the wrong thread here - we are all mainly POAS addicts:haha:

11DPO whilst early - is still not impossible - good luck hun - 2 of my pregnancies have been 11DPO:happydance:

Check out Oasis and Midgey for early results :wacko: How do you know you are 11DPO do you temp or use OPKs:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Success at the docs!!! Walked in there, explained, he immediately offered to do tests, told me of course I can have them and if there is anything wrong better to know early, he's testing me for thyroid, diabetes, blood clotting disorders, hcg and progesterone levels, full blood count and iron. I left holding that piece of paper like I'd won an award lol. I missed the nearest clinic to me by 20 mins so am gunna go in the morning, hopefully takes 2 working days they said. I told the doc he was a sweetheart! So the other woman doctor could of done them she was just being awful. Will hold off til he's there in future if I need anything else:) xxx
And yes my positive was showing up at 6dpo but I thought it was too early and dismissed as evap lol. Turns out I was wrong:) xxx


----------



## garfie

On phone oasis - that's excellent news told you when you get to our age and have had losses they have to look after you Big hugs

Woohoo baby mama

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so so pleased, thanks Garfie, at least if something is wrong they might be able to do something, at least I haven't just got sit and wait another 3 weeks for the scan by which time, if something was wrong, it could be too late. Just nervous about the hcg level now! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just checked, 2-3 weeks on a digi is anywhere between 200 and 20,000 but 3+ is over 20,000. I want that 3+ now lol. Would take me way over what's normal for 5 weeks:) hmmmm when to use the other digi? After 48 hours? Xx


----------



## Debbzie

well.. this grapefruit juice isnt the best thing ive tasted !!!!!!!!...tiny little sips ! fml !
IF THIS DOESNT WORK.... I GIVE UP !!!!!!!!

No garfie... hes just used to me shaking or nodding my head and waving lmao !!!!!

Ahh well.... hes a moody git today anyhow ! LOL... xx


----------



## tulip11

Hi how are you ll doing ? Yesterday I bought EPO 500 mg , bee pollen 500 mg, decaffeinated green tea, switch from pregnacare conception to pregnacare conception for him and her. I have stared EPO ( 3×500 mg) bee pollen from cd 2 which was yesterday I have missed one day cd 1 I hope that doesnt makes any difference. Tomorrow we ill get DH SA results so I hope everything ill be alright.


----------



## Oasis717

Damn I wished I'd waited 48 hours not 24 hours to do the other digi, still 2-3 lol. Grrrrr. Only reason I did was my ic was darker than yest, dh told me do it as well now I wish I'd waited, that's what you get for being impatient!! Mind you I looked up the Clearblue and it says the conception part is not reliable and some 10 week pregnant women with healthy babies were getting 1-2!! I truely am obsessed with testing:) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







1360244347-picsay.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GingerPanda

Oasis717 said:


> Damn I wished I'd waited 48 hours not 24 hours to do the other digi, still 2-3 lol. Grrrrr. Only reason I did was my ic was darker than yest, dh told me do it as well now I wish I'd waited, that's what you get for being impatient!! Mind you I looked up the Clearblue and it says the conception part is not reliable and some 10 week pregnant women with healthy babies were getting 1-2!! I truely am obsessed with testing:) xxxxx

Yeah, I don't think I would worry much about what week it says. Here in the States, the CB Digis don't even say weeks. They just say "pregnant" or (in my case) "not pregnant". Maybe because it isn't reliable, so the FDA took it out? Hmmm, don't know!


----------



## Oasis717

GingerPanda said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Damn I wished I'd waited 48 hours not 24 hours to do the other digi, still 2-3 lol. Grrrrr. Only reason I did was my ic was darker than yest, dh told me do it as well now I wish I'd waited, that's what you get for being impatient!! Mind you I looked up the Clearblue and it says the conception part is not reliable and some 10 week pregnant women with healthy babies were getting 1-2!! I truely am obsessed with testing:) xxxxx
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I would worry much about what week it says. Here in the States, the CB Digis don't even say weeks. They just say "pregnant" or (in my case) "not pregnant". Maybe because it isn't reliable, so the FDA took it out? Hmmm, don't know!Click to expand...

No I think you're right, thanks hun, I dunno first I'm obsessing about lines, now words lol, I think I'll just wait to find out what my actual numbers from the blood test are without wasting anymore money! Xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Oasis717 said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Damn I wished I'd waited 48 hours not 24 hours to do the other digi, still 2-3 lol. Grrrrr. Only reason I did was my ic was darker than yest, dh told me do it as well now I wish I'd waited, that's what you get for being impatient!! Mind you I looked up the Clearblue and it says the conception part is not reliable and some 10 week pregnant women with healthy babies were getting 1-2!! I truely am obsessed with testing:) xxxxx
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I would worry much about what week it says. Here in the States, the CB Digis don't even say weeks. They just say "pregnant" or (in my case) "not pregnant". Maybe because it isn't reliable, so the FDA took it out? Hmmm, don't know!Click to expand...
> 
> No I think you're right, thanks hun, I dunno first I'm obsessing about lines, now words lol, I think I'll just wait to find out what my actual numbers from the blood test are without wasting anymore money! XxxxClick to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Oasis - How relieved you must be getting all those tests - stop obsessing over the lines and now the words lets wait until the HCGs come in and we can obsess over them:winkwink:

Debbzi - Told you it wasn't brill tasting - you will get used to it promise:blush:

Midgey - How did you get on at the docs hun?:flower:

AFM - Had a lovely day today went and had a dermatone facial - my friend had got me a voucher for my Birthday last year had to cash it in this month otherwise I would have lost it:dohh: it was lovely and relaxing and whilst I don't look 21 it stopped me obsessing about the witch - however I am back and the obsessing begins again might do another test later - well it would be rude not to right Oasis :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Haha Garfie this is true!!! I shall await my numbers:) xxxxYou can test for me cause I have now run out apart from a couple of ics, I shall obsess over yours instead lol xxxx


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> well ladies im going too the doctors tomorrow :cry: im not well at all I have hardly been able to move today ive been in bed. I feel so ill ive threw up so many times ive never had morning sickness before I didn't know it could be this bad my oh is worried he wants to pay for a scan privately bless him :hugs: hope everyone is ok!! ive missed you all today :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Gosh Midgey :hugs: I hope the doc can help :hugs:



midgey123 said:


> the little puppy died this morning at 4:30 :cry: we did everything we could to bring him back he was just too ill I thought he was getting better. I'm completely heart broken since he's been born I've spent every minuet of every day with him I cant believe he's gone I cant stop crying :cry: xxxxxxxxxxx

Poor puppy :cry:



Shellybean01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first month TTC and the TWW is driving me insane! Tested 8dpo bfn, having lots of symptoms such as constant headaches weird dreams cramps sore nipples etc. was trying to not test again until AF due but dying to test again I have no patience ha! Will be 11 dpo tomorrow must not cave..

Welcome Shell and good luck!



Oasis717 said:


> Success at the docs!!! Walked in there, explained, he immediately offered to do tests, told me of course I can have them and if there is anything wrong better to know early, he's testing me for thyroid, diabetes, blood clotting disorders, hcg and progesterone levels, full blood count and iron. I left holding that piece of paper like I'd won an award lol. I missed the nearest clinic to me by 20 mins so am gunna go in the morning, hopefully takes 2 working days they said. I told the doc he was a sweetheart! So the other woman doctor could of done them she was just being awful. Will hold off til he's there in future if I need anything else:) xxx
> And yes my positive was showing up at 6dpo but I thought it was too early and dismissed as evap lol. Turns out I was wrong:) xxx

:happydance: Fantastic result!

So I am so so SO :sleep: Just came home from work, laid on the bed then dragged myself into a hot shower to try :sleep:to wake up a bit :sleep:

Boobs sore today too!


----------



## Debbzie

hahahaha... i hope it does garfie... or im NOT goiing to last long luvie ! LOL

well i bleached my hair yest... and alot come out... good job my hairs thick!!!
then put a brown over.. well a friend did.. and he missed some places !... dunno how he does it... i do it myself an get everywhere !!!!

strange,but true ! lol.. so today means igotta spend more money on hair dye to go over this one !!! :(
xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hey ladies, have had my bloods done today, just a nervous wait now til next week to find out the results, hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Well the witch still away - but testing NEGATIVE on a FRER no less so not looking good:cry:

Oasis - I am so pleased you had your bloods done - can't wait till we can obsess over the numbers :winkwink:

Debbzi - What was you up to last night - look at your temps, a late night or something else:winkwink: You only have to drink the gfj until O hun so not long now I don't think:flower:

Midgey - I hope your sickness has eased - I still stick with twinnies:baby::baby: BIG :hugs:

Shelly - Did you cave - updates:blush:

Baby D - How are you today hun:flower:

Ginger - How are you - has the bleeding stopped?:flower:

Tulip - How did hubby get on with SA? - wow that is some baby cocktail there:baby:

AFM - CD25 - Negative - tomorrow is 11DPO temps have flat lined - despite interesting symptoms looks like I'm out:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby D

Am ok --- confused. My body feels like I have ovulated -- think maybe a mid week - -- but my temp dropped this morning so dont know. If I did ovulate, maybe our DTD will catch the eggy. It is just so hard to keep track as have been bleeding lightly for 4 weeks since the operation! So seriously no clue where I am. I could be on a period for all I knw ---- but then i wouldnt be getting ovulation symptoms -- plus my boobs are tender tofay so who knows!


----------



## garfie

Baby - When did you last test hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby D

The day I had my op --- they check first -- so the 16th of Jan ----was actually on my period then! Would have been due again around 15th of this month but I feel like I have or am about to ovulate?? But have been bleeding since op. They said I would belled for 3 to 10 days but as I was on my period I wouldnt notice as would stop along side normal period --- well it didnt. I think it has now. Yesterday I had more CM with browny pink tinge. But bled for 4 weeks till then!


----------



## tulip11

Garfie we inquired about SA results but that rude receptionist was again there she didnt get what we were asking ? she said ask next week even though we asked on wednesday so they said that dr ill check the results so ask on friday again but that receptionist was so rude.


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

I'm out she got me this morning - that I can kinda cope with but ff took away my cross hairs meaning I didn't ovulate - at my age this is not good:cry:

I'm on phone so will do personals later:flower:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Garfie hunni I'm so sorry but I looked that up before and it said women of all ages probably have one or two cycles a year where they don't ovulate but if you don't chart you'd never know and not many women chart. It's completely normal, it's only when it's every month does it become a problem. Hoping it's just a one off cycle, I'm really sure it is, try not worry xxxxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

aww garfie !...

Well,i didnt temp this morning... urrggghhhh had the worst night of my life last night lol!... grr,old age kicking in :( 

Hope your all ok!... not gonna be on much today,As its my bday so one is off the pub with family :) for a better time than i had last night lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Happy birthday debs!! Have a fantastic day babes xxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

crampy tummy today!

Sorry the witch got you Garfie xxx I am sure the no ovulation is a one off xx

Happy birthday, debs!

Oasis, how are you feeling?? Any new symptoms?

Midgey? Are you ok hun?? Not seen you on the past couple of days -- hoping your sickness has eased x


----------



## Oasis717

Hi baby d, I'm worried about Midgey. Last time she was on she was sick everytime she moved, I'm really hoping she's ok:( xxxx
I've been feeling rough today, smells are starting to smell different, funny taste in my mouth and I've gone off a few things, can't get enough of peanuts though lol. Dh just walked in the rain up Asda to get me some:) just a small pack I'll end up as big as a house otherwise lol. Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm feeling a little more hopeful, just took another digi four days after getting 2-3 weeks (I was almost 3 weeks from conception:) and got a 3+ which came up so fast, within 30 secs, to get a 3+ you have to register over 20,000 hcg (according to Clearblue, )so feeling more hopeful about my blood test results, did both tests in the pack and both 3+ within 30 secs. Yay!! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1090-1.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashntony

Hello! I hope you all do not mind if I join! I am trying to wait out te next 3 days! I am supposd to test on Valentine's Day! Well, this morning (CD29 7dpo) I wiped and had some brown discharge. Hoping that this is a good sign! But if not it's okay!


----------



## baby D

Aww Oasis that is lovely! You must be thrilled!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, am really pleased, hcg must be going up!! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Quick update ladies - as you can see I'm out - I won't be on much either for the next few days - Happy Belated Birthday Debs so sorry I missed it:cry:

More importantly my father in laws factory burnt to the ground yesterday morning - luckily there was no casualties - it was a printing firm. This means that hubby is out of work and as it's a family business we all have to rally round of course. Hubby and father in law are beyond devastated and I am trying to keep strong for them it took 7 years to build it and 2 seconds for it to catch alight and burn to the ground:cry:

Will be back on as soon as I can:cry:

Will also keep popping in to see exciting updates:happydance:

:hugs: ladies

X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Garfie, I'm so so very sorry. That's devastating news. Xxxxx


----------



## baby D

:hugs: Garfie :hugs:

Oasis, how are you geeling today?

Anyone heard from Midgey? Am getting worried now :nope:


----------



## Oasis717

I know baby d I'm getting really worried now too, I've got her email address I'll try and email her, I so hope she's ok. I've been quite bad today, dh just cooked my fav dinner and it made me gag, so strange xx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> I know baby d I'm getting really worried now too, I've got her email address I'll try and email her, I so hope she's ok. I've been quite bad today, dh just cooked my fav dinner and it made me gag, so strange xx

Yes good plan -- mail her :flower:

And that happens to me -- I end up gagging at the things I love most!


----------



## Oasis717

It took him ages to cook lol but he was so pleased! He held my face earlier and said "remember, this is all gunna be so worth it, I love you so much" I so hope my body doesn't let us down again, with all my heart xxxxx

Will mail Sarah now xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Midgey you're on line hunni was just gunna message you are you ok??? Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Awww she's gone :( xx


----------



## Anjali

Is this the thread for Valentine's Day testers? 

We'll be testing Wednesday and Thursday. We're 7DPO and I'm just so impatient! I want at least a faint positive. So far I've had slight pains in my ovaries and cramping, which I don't usually get after O and AF isn't due until the 18th.


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> Midgey you're on line hunni was just gunna message you are you ok??? Xxxx

didnt notice she was online -- really hope she is ok :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Yeah I noticed it said she was on line, but then she was gone, messaged her, will let you know if she answers xxx


----------



## baby D

awwww just read your ticker -- your baby's heart and kidneys are forming! Too cute!


----------



## Oasis717

I know! I love that ticker:) xxxxx thanks hunni xx


----------



## Niknock

Hello all, hope I'm allowed to join this thread. Due to test on 15th, but have had two lots of light pink discharge?? Once Friday (7dpo) and once this morning (10dpo) then nothing more at all. Got a horrid metallic taste in mouth today though! Any thoughts ladies??


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Nik, welcome, I've never experienced implantation spotting but what you described does sound very much like that! I didn't get the funny taste til this week but we are all different, sounds promising!! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Baby d I've spoken to Sarah, she's ok, just been very very sick, she'll be back on the thread tomorrow she said. Lots luv xx


----------



## Debbzie

Morning ladies... Sorry been absent! Birthday waz good... Spoilt rotten... Missed two days temping,oops!

Now ivw got. Cold and OH isnt well... So we aint dtd to much. X
hope your all ok.....xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, I just telephoned the doctors and my results were in, I was so nervous, but it was fantastic news, all of the tests were clear, no diabetes problems, no thyroid problems, no clotting disorders etc, no action required and my hcg was 7333 (range for 5 weeks 1 day is 3400 to 8450) so I'm in the upper range, and progesterone was 72 which is fantastic, I was praying for 16-18 as that is what is required for a healthy pregnancy. I cried with relief. That's that worry over xxxxx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, I just telephoned the doctors and my results were in, I was so nervous, but it was fantastic news, all of the tests were clear, no diabetes problems, no thyroid problems, no clotting disorders etc, no action required and my hcg was 7333 (range for 5 weeks 1 day is 3400 to 8450) so I'm in the upper range, and progesterone was 72 which is fantastic, I was praying for 16-18 as that is what is required for a healthy pregnancy. I cried with relief. That's that worry over xxxxx

So happy for u


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much wishin, it's given me hope xxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> Hi ladies, I just telephoned the doctors and my results were in, I was so nervous, but it was fantastic news, all of the tests were clear, no diabetes problems, no thyroid problems, no clotting disorders etc, no action required and my hcg was 7333 (range for 5 weeks 1 day is 3400 to 8450) so I'm in the upper range, and progesterone was 72 which is fantastic, I was praying for 16-18 as that is what is required for a healthy pregnancy. I cried with relief. That's that worry over xxxxx

:happydance::happydance::cloud9:

Super news! So happy for you --- I would have cried with :cloud9: too!

Thank you for the update on Sarah :flower:

Midgey, this is for you :hugs: feel better x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks baby d, dh thought it was bad news cause couldn't stop crying, was such a relief to know xxx


----------



## baby D

So my ticker is way wrong --- I am certain I ovulated days ago. Dont know for sure but had the tell tail boobs for about 5 days now which I usually get just after ovulaton so reckon I am around 5 - 7 DPO. Today and yesterday I have had really sore tummy cramps down really low and last night OH rested his head on my boobs and it hurt!

So really think I have ovulated --- silly ticker ---


----------



## baby D

Oasis what your first symptoms and when???


----------



## Oasis717

This month I literally felt myself ovulate, and the implantation, cramps two days following ovulation then cramps two days before bfp which I believe was the egg implanting, very first symptom was the very same feeling I got with all my pregnancies, at about 6 dpo very strange sensation in my boobs, mix between let down feeling when breast feeding and a cold/tingling very uncomfortable sensation in them, was much more severe than the fleeting feelings before this lasted two whole days! Xx


----------



## baby D

hmmm maybe I am completly wrong on my cycle because I have just had some wattery red blood. But, then again, it could just be the 'same' as the previous 4 weeks from my op? Or period. I seriousy do not know anymore!

Grrrrr


----------



## Oasis717

Awww I hate not knowing, when I thought I was pregnant again and it was left over hcg it was awful, I was in limbo for ages! Hope you find out soon xxx


----------



## baby D

How are you ladies??

Oasis, any more bloods taken or anything to come? Are you still doing tests?

Midgey hun, am sooo worried about how sick you must be feeling to not be coming on so sending you tons of hugs xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hi baby d, no, no more tests lol. I'm still concerned that my nausea isn't severe and comes and goes, with my loss at 12 weeks it started at 6 weeks and was never really bad, my blighted ovum I had no.pregnancy symptoms at all. With my 3 healthy pregnancies ms started around 6 weeks and got really bad so I kinda associate feeling ok with something wrong. Got loads other symptoms still but the mild nausea bothers me. Got to go docs next week to book my 8 week scan. I think Im most worried about another blighted ovum, just worried in general really. How are you hun? Xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Aww oasis!!!... yeeeyyy!!!! now just sit back & relax :) 

chuffed for u!... :D XX


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks debs xxxx but I'm still worrying cause my nausea has disappeared last two days:( it's gunna be a long two weeks til my scan xx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks debs xxxx but I'm still worrying cause my nausea has disappeared last two days:( it's gunna be a long two weeks til my scan xx

Try not to worry hun :hugs: not easy I know :hugs:
Your numbers were amazing and you are getting symptoms :happydance:

Could you maybe bring the scan forward?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks baby d, funnily enough my doctor rang me today, she's writing to a consultant about me to see if there's anything they can do to monitor me more carefully cause of my two losses, also she's sending the scan form off now so it's whenever the epau can fit me in. I couldn't eat my dinner tonight, managed half and have had some waves of stronger nausea a few times since, I think cause it's the awful taste in my mouth that makes me feel so sick. But it's still coming and going a lot, so unless it gets very bad for most of the day I think I'll carry on not letting myself get excited or anything. I dunno how anyone gets through a pregnancy after losses, trying to be positive, dh is much more positive than me but that's him all over lol. How are you doing hunni, how's the bleeding etc, are you ok? Xxxxx


----------



## baby D

Well the bleeding is going again now --- still not certain if it was a period or not so I guess I will keep an eye on my cycle this month!

Have you heard from Sarah?


----------



## Oasis717

Glad it's going:) Yes she mailed me the other day, I think she's just too sick to come on right now bless her, I'm sure she'll be back on when things calm down a little, feel so sorry for her xxx


----------



## baby D

Me too! Bless her -- she must be feeling so poorly!


----------



## Oasis717

And there's me wishing to be ill! Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

garfie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I'm out she got me this morning - that I can kinda cope with but ff took away my cross hairs meaning I didn't ovulate - at my age this is not good:cry:
> 
> I'm on phone so will do personals later:flower:
> 
> X

sorry new to this so can i ask what crosshairs are ?


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Hi ladies!!! :) Sorry! My laptop was down for a few weeks, I'm going to attempt to catch up on the 30 or so pages I've missed!! So far I see that Oasis needs a big congratulations!! YAAY! :)


----------



## midgey123

heyyy ladies sorry it's took me ages to be on here I am ILL :cry: I can't stop throwing up its so horrible it's getting less frequent which is good but it's more intense :dohh: I can't wait for this too pass how are you all doing I need some serious catching up!! love too all :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Sarah!!! Lovely hear from you, so sorry you're so ill, it must be awful for you, hoping you feel better very, very soon. Loads love xxxxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Holy cats! How many BFP's have there been since I disapeared??! Congratulations to the both of you above me!! May you have a H+H 9 months!! :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, I really hope you and baby are well xxxxx


----------



## baby D

Awww Midgey xx Glad to see you back and hoping this passes real soon for you xx


----------



## StephyB

Hey Ladies - I enjoyed my nice little break but I'm back into the same boat of 
being mad and upset at the same time!!

I've been using clear blue digitals for 2 months now - they are expensive and I don't believe I am getting my money's worth!

IN Jan I got a smiley and stopped testing - but never got a temp rise - so I didn't actually ovulate anywhere near the smiley. But I did eventually Ovulate because a week later I was able to pin point it on my chart...so had I kep using the opk's I would have picked it up!

So this month - I got a smiley on CD16 and then I continued to use because again I saw no temp rise...
So I got another smiley on CD 22 - almost a week later!
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I'm so annoyed!

I ran out of CB's so I'm now using cheapies and I got a half positive last night at 9PM...Picture attached...

Thanks for listening to me vent!
I missed you all!!
Hope everyone is well!!
 



Attached Files:







feb18.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> Hey Ladies - I enjoyed my nice little break but I'm back into the same boat of
> being mad and upset at the same time!!
> 
> I've been using clear blue digitals for 2 months now - they are expensive and I don't believe I am getting my money's worth!
> 
> IN Jan I got a smiley and stopped testing - but never got a temp rise - so I didn't actually ovulate anywhere near the smiley. But I did eventually Ovulate because a week later I was able to pin point it on my chart...so had I kep using the opk's I would have picked it up!
> 
> So this month - I got a smiley on CD16 and then I continued to use because again I saw no temp rise...
> So I got another smiley on CD 22 - almost a week later!
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I'm so annoyed!
> 
> I ran out of CB's so I'm now using cheapies and I got a half positive last night at 9PM...Picture attached...
> 
> Thanks for listening to me vent!
> I missed you all!!
> Hope everyone is well!!

anytime, I'm here for you! :) Now, Get off of here and go start :sex: !!


----------



## Debbzie

Hey ladies... Well,me an OH have had a bad few days... he flipped an ran off... fuking men piss me off (sorry) it needed t cme out !!!!

hes such a selfish arsehole !!!

hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Aww debs, I'm sorry hun, are you ok now, you all sorted now? Xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Well.. where talking ! Ha.. thats a start!... make me grovell when iwasnt in the fooking wrong in the first place.... just dragging it on for ages!... Ahh well... Hes a bad sulk ! :( 
xx


----------



## Oasis717

My ex used to do that! I ended up saying sorry when he was in the wrong! I just couldn't be arsed to argue with him but then he was a complete see you next Tuesday and there's a reason why hes my ex lol. Glad you're talking though hunni, you'll be ok xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies - I enjoyed my nice little break but I'm back into the same boat of
> being mad and upset at the same time!!
> 
> I've been using clear blue digitals for 2 months now - they are expensive and I don't believe I am getting my money's worth!
> 
> IN Jan I got a smiley and stopped testing - but never got a temp rise - so I didn't actually ovulate anywhere near the smiley. But I did eventually Ovulate because a week later I was able to pin point it on my chart...so had I kep using the opk's I would have picked it up!
> 
> So this month - I got a smiley on CD16 and then I continued to use because again I saw no temp rise...
> So I got another smiley on CD 22 - almost a week later!
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I'm so annoyed!
> 
> I ran out of CB's so I'm now using cheapies and I got a half positive last night at 9PM...Picture attached...
> 
> Thanks for listening to me vent!
> I missed you all!!
> Hope everyone is well!!
> 
> anytime, I'm here for you! :) Now, Get off of here and go start :sex: !!Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! We have been BD'ing faithfully every other day for this whole cycle! the days I got smilies we BD 3 days in a row
According to poas.com - that opk from Monday night was positive! So we BD'd that night too but not last night :(


----------



## Oasis717

Looks like you're right on track stephy!! Fingers crossed! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Looks like you're right on track stephy!! Fingers crossed! Xxx

Thanks HUN!!!
Wish I could confirm O but my temp hasn't had a spike yet :(

I'm going to buy a new thermometer!!!


----------



## Oasis717

That's a good idea hun, so so hoping this is your month:) xxxxx


----------



## Cestamy83

Stephy I'm in the same boat as you... TTC #1, cycle 4! How you holding up? I hate waiting! haha :brat:


----------



## StephyB

Cestamy83 said:


> Stephy I'm in the same boat as you... TTC #1, cycle 4! How you holding up? I hate waiting! haha :brat:

I am going insane!!!
the plan this cycle was to relax - and I did that up until this week!

I had 3 positive opks at different times :(
I'm temping - but because I did it wrong last month - I have nothing to really compare it to!!

How are you?


----------



## Oasis717

I wouldn't worry stephy, I started temping for the first time in January and that's when I conceived, even though I didn't have anything to compare I could still see when I ovulated and that my temps stayed high after indicating I may be pregnant, I've carried on temping right up until today but I'm gunna stop now as I get up so much in the night to wee lol, hard to get 3 hours sleep before taking, here's my chart anyway:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module-1.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 6


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Oasis! xo
I just don't think I've even ovulated :(

Yours is so clear!!

I had missed a couple days tho...but now my temps are so low i'm worried

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/411f1e/


----------



## Oasis717

Yes it's hard to tell if you miss days isn't it? Must be confusing for you:( my temps pre o were low too, that worried me, all the other charts I saw were way higher than mine! I read it indicated low progesterone or a thyroid issue but as my prog at 5 weeks was 72.5 which is really high and I've been tested now for thyroid problems, came back all clear, I just think I have a naturally low body temp! I know it's hard hun but try not to miss any days next cycle then you should have a good idea what's going on in your cycle:) I set my alarm for 7am everyday and took it then xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Oasis!
I'm trying to just let it go now - not read into it - we BD'd every other day - wish I knew if I O'd:cry:
But DH is sick so he is not in the BD'ing mood right now - so every other day is on a stand still :cry:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> Thanks Oasis!
> I'm trying to just let it go now - not read into it - we BD'd every other day - wish I knew if I O'd:cry:
> But DH is sick so he is not in the BD'ing mood right now - so every other day is on a stand still :cry:

Next cycle stop tempting, charting, and doing opk's. Just bang. :) Thats what worked for us! I stopped everything, Stopped worrying when I tempted last, what day I ovulated, and just went every other day, and during my typical O week we tried every day. :)


----------



## midgey123

hellooo ladies :hugs: hope your all holding up ok!! I need a serious catch up :dohh: lol what have you all been up too?? I'm still sick sick sick lol but I'm getting a bit better :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

midgey123 said:


> hellooo ladies :hugs: hope your all holding up ok!! I need a serious catch up :dohh: lol what have you all been up too?? I'm still sick sick sick lol but I'm getting a bit better :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx

Yay :happydance: So glad you are feeling better even if it is just a timy amount :flower:

So, aside from the sickness, how are you feeling? Any other symptoms?


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Oasis!
> I'm trying to just let it go now - not read into it - we BD'd every other day - wish I knew if I O'd:cry:
> But DH is sick so he is not in the BD'ing mood right now - so every other day is on a stand still :cry:
> 
> Next cycle stop tempting, charting, and doing opk's. Just bang. :) Thats what worked for us! I stopped everything, Stopped worrying when I tempted last, what day I ovulated, and just went every other day, and during my typical O week we tried every day. :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun - I was doing really good at just that until I got involved in freaking temping!!
I wish I knew an "average" time frame for ovualtion but I don't!
Nothing else I can do now but wait until next cycle


----------



## Oasis717

It's funny cause i was the opposite I started temping and straight away bfp!! I found it really helpful temping, I didn't get stressed about it I found it really helpful knowing when I ovulated as it was the worry of when or if I did that was stressing me out, the temping really made feel relaxed and focused:)xxxx
Hey Sarah, lovely to see you on, my nausea has got worse today so as horrible as it is I've welcomed the worsening of symptoms!! Xxxx

Hope everyone else is ok. Hope Garfies ok bless her, I really miss her being on:( xxxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Heeey Midgey!! :)
I keep psyching myself out that I feel fluttering, but I chalk it up to gas or cramps.. basically anything but the baby flip flopping! All of my symptoms have gone away, so you have that to look forward to (hopefully)! Glad you're feeling better though! It's the pits for awhile. Can your doctor give you zofran for the nausea? Saved my life!

Oasis - Sorry to hear about your ickness, I'm here for you guys when you were there for me and I was feeling so down in the dumps. I forgot what pregnancy felt like I think! Now I'm starting to get my appetite back and its amazing to be able to eat again! Love it!

Hope the rest of you are all doing good - :)

-Michelle


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all? - lots to catch up on I tried to stalk - but that didn't work as hubby has had me helping him both in what was left of the factory and also at home on an evening typing quotes, rotas, emails etc.:thumbup:

The last few weeks have taken its toll on us both especially as a couple as my hubby has gone from manual work (a printer) wondering what's for tea:haha: to his dads right hand man making decisions involving millions of pounds:wacko: so as you can imagine he suddenly has all this responsibility and the welfare of the other 15 staff as well as companies etc to consider now so as a family we have taken a bit of a back seat and all the child care and household has been left to me - which has been fun considering the children half been on half term and the eldest who has autism hates change - can't have more of a change than mum working:flower:

One good thing we know the fire was not deliberate or foul play so there is no reason why the insurance should not pay out - eventually!:thumbup: in the meantime hubby will probably have to work away in a different town for a few shifts (well if he expects the men to do it - so he should to) he also may have to go away to Italy to sources new machines. I think hubby still can't get over the fact how much in the last few weeks his dad has aged and this has put a lot of the responsibility on his shoulders:wacko:

Hubby does now know though that I am not one of his men - but his wife and whilst I support him I will not be taken for granted etc - as the other evening he came home stressed and was in the bath relaxing, I went up to ask him a perfectly reasonable question about the car (it needed new tyres and I needed to budget of course) he told me to stop nagging him and that I sounded like........(he hates this woman with a passion - she is the wife of one of the men) lazy, inconsiderate, selfish etc you will all have met the type thinks she is a cut above and should be treat like a princess whilst not putting anything into a relationship. Well sorry ladies I just blew:growlmad: and I picked up his work clothes which were artistically thrown on the bathroom floor and threw them in the bath with him - it didn't help his mood but boy did I feel better:haha:

Anyway now I am off to stalk properly and hopefully I will be able to get on here a bit more regularly now things are getting into a different routine once again:flower:

:hugs:

X



X


----------



## Oasis717

My first scan is Monday 1.20pm, terrified!! Xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Garfie!!!
It's SO nice to hear from you!! Sounds like you have been one busy mummy!
I'm happy to hear that the fire was not delibrate and insurance should pay out!
Everything will work itself out :0) X

Oasis!!! That is so exciting!! Monday will be here before you know it!

Midegy - so happy to hear you're feeling better!!


----------



## baby D

Garfie xxxx Hugs hunny --- I would haveloved to seee your hubbies face when he found himself sharing a bath with his clothes!! Hehe! Hope you are feeling better now x

Oasis, dont be petrified --- be excited! You ARE pregnant. Everything IS going to be fine-- perfect even!


----------



## Oasis717

If only I could be baby d!!! But after two losses I just can't let myself, I'm praying for a miracle Monday and our little bean is perfect, thank you though, such lovely words xxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis717 said:


> If only I could be baby d!!! But after two losses I just can't let myself, I'm praying for a miracle Monday and our little bean is perfect, thank you though, such lovely words xxxxxx

Well I truely believe it :hugs: Hang in there -- Monday is only round the corner :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I know xxxx it's gunna be a long weekend!!! Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - One more sleep - and then you get to see you baby(s) :winkwink: how lucky are you - can't wait to see the scan pics:happydance:

Midgey - So sorry hun that you are still feeling crap BIG :hugs:

Stephy - So where are you in your cycle - are you still temping?

Debbzi - Where are you in your cycle to hun - are you still temping?

Baby D - I am feeling much better now thanks - we all need to let of steam don't we (especially with younger hubbys) I forget the age difference for a while and then he throws a paddy and then I remember :haha:

Evelyn - Trust me you will know when those gassy feelings are flutterings which then turn into jabbings and rolling - lots of fun times ahead:happydance:

Hi to all the other ladies - was trying to catch up but also trying to make Sunday dinner too - got his parents coming down - watch me burn something or forget something:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Garfie, I'm nearly there now, one more sleep:) have a lovely aft, hope the dinner is ok xxxx


----------



## midgey123

helloooooo there :hugs: well i think it is safe enough too announce now... we are having TWINS :happydance::happydance::happydance: there is a huge story as too how i know which i will tell you all about tomorrow :hugs: 
how are you all doing?

oasis im sure everything is going too be fine hun you so deserve this ive got such a good feeling!! i just know this is your turn hun :hugs: try too relax so excited about tomorrows news!!! xxxxxxx

garfie- the clothes in the bath hun :rofl::rofl: that would of made me feel better too!!
hope everything is ok huge :hugs: im sure it will be im here if you need me :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

stephy- how you doing hun hows the diet going? hope your ok? :hugs: xxxxxxxx

babyd- hello!! how are you? ok i hope!! xxxxxxxx

sorry for not been as talkative as usual i have been so so busy with work and half term and the sickness is just killing me atm :dohh: at least i know why now! i do feel i have been truly blessed we were waiting for so so long and its finally happened and im cooking two little buns! it does go too show amazing things happen to those who wait :hugs: i know its all of your turns just around the corner xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

So pleased I can congratulate you Sarah, you know I'm absolutely over the moon for you hunni, I really am, you've waited so long but its all been worth it as now you have two beautiful little beans in the making. I'm so very very happy for you all. Xxxxxxx

I can't say I'm feeling positive about tomorrow, as my other thread says, can't seem to shake off this bad feeling:( I guess I'll know soon enough xxx once again I'm so so happy for you. Loads love xxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

i honestly cant believe it :cry: ive waited so long it just wont sink in! :dohh: hun im sure everything will be fine with my dd and ds i had no sickness at all just sometimes i would get a wave of nausea that was it!! i would try not too let yourself stress :hugs: im sure everything will be fine :hugs::hugs: loads of love too you to!! you never know you could have 2 little beans as well!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

im working and absolutely dying :( i just want to sleep!!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol no I just want the one healthy baby! I'll leave the twins to the younger generation like you! It would be too high risk at my age hun so if there's one healthy baby in there that's all I want, I guess miracles do happen sometimes so you never know, feel so sorry for you, must be so hard working when you feel so bad, hope you're gunna feel better in a few weeks xxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Good luck for today - don't forget drink plenty:winkwink: and make sure you relax and enjoy seeing your little movie star(s):happydance::happydance: what time is your appointment?:flower:

Midgey - I bloody knew it was TWINS - congrats mama:baby::baby: oh boy have you got your work cut out won't that be 4 children when they are born :winkwink:

AFM - Look at my chart - yesterdays spike was due to eating a takeaway (and a few drinks) the night before:blush: told you I can't afford to put my life on hold anymore - anyway looks like I have Od so I guess I am in my tww - not going to bad except really really sore boobs to the point of I cant fold my arms or lift my arms above my head :wacko: and this has been since before the last witch came (unusual for me) but not pg as I have tested once or twice :haha:

So can't wait to see your scan pic Oasis :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Garfie I hope I have a pic to show, app is 1.20. Loads luv xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hey girls!... sorry i aint been on!... school holiday ehh ! LOL

well.. ive now come dwn with the flu & keep feeling like icould be sick!... stopped temping as ive had really bad crap sleeps ! :(

NITEMARE!... Hope your all ok!... waiting for Af to come!.. Wasnt sure when / if i O'd this month... not really been fussed about it either! xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Good luck oasis!... Relax & enjoy seeing baby! :D

Aww midgey!!! YEEEYYY!!!.... so jealous ! HAHAHA!!!... Congrats :D xxx


----------



## giggles85

Hey guys,

I haven't been on recently because, i know this sounds silly but we have a holiday booked for november so trying to hold off for a couple of months. We havent been tracking ovulation or planning n e thing but i have had this strange feeling in my tummy on sat and sun. Today feeling like af but cant be as im only due on sat 2nd. The feelings i had on sat and sun were like someone had tickled my belly button and the feelings were going all the way down there and now today feel a little crampy. 

Can n e one relate?

Btw i cant believe how many bfp there have been for you all and for those who havent got one yet it wont be far away :-D 

Thanks


----------



## Debbzie

Its a strange one giggles... Nope... never had ewt like tha??

All though i do have a cold... and feel like poop... didnt even realise i was 11dpo ! LOL... EEkkk !... dont think we hit the target this month as we fell out ! GOD knows when i O'd too ! LOL..

Fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## giggles85

Thanks debbzie,

Aawww sorry to hear you and dh are having problems :-( i am looking forward to seeing if af comes or not this month.

Fingers x for you to hunni xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Well... im not holding out lol.. im trying to not get into the whole 'trying to conceive' buisness again!.. i wanna just enjoy things ! and if it happens it happens!... its kinda upset me tha we aint caught yet !... buh ahh well :)

Gd luck to u too xx


----------



## StephyB

Congratulations Midgey!!!! That's wonderful news - SO happy for you!!! TWINS!!!!!!!!!! :baby::baby: :happydance::happydance:

Oasis - can't wait to hear about the scan!!!

Evelyn - hope all is well!!!

Garfie - here's my chart -https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e 
I am getting much better with temping! Couldnt temp Sunday due to having my newphew for the night and waking up every 2 hours...
But as you can see - it looks like I haven't O'd yet :(

I'm on CD 32 today :cry:
I'm out of OPK's - so I'm done with using them this cycle

We have been trying to keep up with every other day and will keep it up until AF arrives - whenever that shall be lol

I was praying for cycles to get shorter not longer:cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Well ladies, it was the most nervewracking moments of my life waiting on the couch, I was shaking so much! But then the midwife said just to let you know this baby has a heart beat!! I looked and there was my little bean with a tiny flickering heart, baby's measurements are perfect and all the other measurements have me bang on 7 weeks 4 days, all looking completely normal with a good heartbeat they said. Feel a bit daft for crying but couldn't help it, edd 10th October. Now been discharged from.epau and will be scanned again at 12/14 weeks, first midwife app is wed at 9am. Just goes to show you don't have to have extreme nausea, I've had extreme food aversions instead! Xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







1361808581-picsay.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## StephyB

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW OASIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So happy for you hun!!!!
that's a CUTE little bean!!!!

X


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: Oasis that's great news - now try and relax if you need to obsess come and obsess over my charts and later on my pg test:winkwink:

So so pleased for you hun and what a cute little :baby:

Stephy - Tried to stalk you chart but it wouldn't let me:cry: usually before O (though not all the time) there is a slight dip in temps have you had that yet?:flower:

Giggles - I can't say I've ever had that feeling - but last time I felt when I bent down to tie my trainers my stomach got in my way and felt weird:haha:

Debbzi - It only takes one (bet you did some making up:winkwink:) hope you caught the eggy:happydance:

AFM - Really really sore boobs still:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Can you try this link Garfie?
https://FertilityFriend.com/home/411f1e/ 

it should work


----------



## Debbzie

YEEEYYYYYYYYY oasis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;) Excited for yoooouuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fingers crossed garfie!... i aint sure if i O'd tho hun!... kinda aint been on it this month!... 

much love to all xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much ladies, luv to you all xxx


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Ok hun that link worked:flower: but what a confusing chart:wacko: there are a lot of gaps hun when you temp it's important to take your temp at the same time every day before you talk, eat, drink or anything else you may do in bed:winkwink:

The spotting I would have said might have been ovulation spotting but 5 days????

The Pos OPK is confusing possible your body geared up to O cd 17 onwards but then didn't for some reason (was you ill?) as it doesn't look like it happened then.

Your body tried again on cd 22 but what I don't understand is the POS then NEG then POS again:wacko: How long are cycles normally? last month roughly when did you O?

Are you still using the smiley OPK or cheapies this month?

Hun I wish I could help you more all I can say is it looks like all your bases are covered:happydance:

Love to all the other ladies.

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - Ok hun that link worked:flower: but what a confusing chart:wacko: there are a lot of gaps hun when you temp it's important to take your temp at the same time every day before you talk, eat, drink or anything else you may do in bed:winkwink:
> 
> The spotting I would have said might have been ovulation spotting but 5 days????
> 
> The Pos OPK is confusing possible your body geared up to O cd 17 onwards but then didn't for some reason (was you ill?) as it doesn't look like it happened then.
> 
> Your body tried again on cd 22 but what I don't understand is the POS then NEG then POS again:wacko: How long are cycles normally? last month roughly when did you O?
> 
> Are you still using the smiley OPK or cheapies this month?
> 
> Hun I wish I could help you more all I can say is it looks like all your bases are covered:happydance:
> 
> Love to all the other ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hun thanks so much for taking the time to write back and look at my chart!!
Last month was the longest cycle for me :(
I believe I O'd CD 29/30 last month....

Last month I also had pos opk on CD20 but didnt really O until CD 29/30 
So not sure if it's happening again

BD'ing every other day until AF shows lol

Have dr apt on Friday this week - not sure what to say to him...


----------



## Debbzie

Morning girls!...
Aww stephy i aint temping,just because i dunno what the heck im looking for ! HAHA!

Fingers crossed u caught tho ;)

Well,AF is suppose to be due 2morrow accordin to my PP on my phone!... Sooon see,had a bad back this morning ! :( 

xx


----------



## giggles85

debz

i aint doin all that temping either, i forget to do it to often lol. I wasn't going to be as observant this month but i just can't help it, i have been cramping for 2days now and am feeling a lil queasy but dunno if i just feel ill or it could be anything else :-S not checked for OV this month but i would put myself at anywhere between 8-10 DPO.

Oasis - SSSoooooo chuffed for you :-D CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Stephy - BDing every other day is great, you can't do any more


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks giggles:) xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Awhh... Well i know periods due this week!... So got a pad on just incase! 
Ive gpt a cold.. Me an poor dd keep passing it to each other :-( so shes off school poorly ! 

Hope your all feeling ok xx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Giggles! BD'ing every other day is the only thing that keeps my hopes up!!

Debz - your temps are kind of like mine - that's nice to see - I was starting to think I was the ONLY one with a temp sometimes lower then 36.0!
At least your chart said you've O'd!!


----------



## giggles85

OMG i ssoooo wanna test but know its way to early, this is the 1st month that i have felt so impatient, ggrrrrr.....


----------



## Debbzie

does it stephy??? i cant read charts.. i leave it to u guys... when did i o??? LOL xx


----------



## Oasis717

Ff thinks you may of ovulated on cd12 Debs, tues the 12th, the reason why you're lines are dotted is because there may be some other info on your chart indicating you may not have ovulated then, it maybe because of your open temps when you temped later or earlier than your usual time:) xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hahaha!... i thought it might have been... as on my ff calender its green on the 12th :) cheers girls !

xxx how u feeling oasis !??


----------



## Debbzie

dont think id of caught either.. as i only DTD late on the 9th !... ya never know tho !

LOL... periods due... didnt realise i was 11 dpo until i come on here lol.. xxx


----------



## baby D

wooo so many faB posts xx

Wow midgey -- that certainly explains the sickness. Huge congrats xxx

Told you bean was perfect, oasis xx


----------



## garfie

Ladies

Ok do me a favour - I think I have been frapped:winkwink:

Go to TWW Section
Then look at number 5 which says Normal? I have no idea. Help - by someone called ChickenMommy

Tell me what you see or have I finally lost it?:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Keeps changing on FF from 12-13! Hahaha... Maybe a slight possibility ivw caught??? Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Banks baby d, you were right bless you xxxxxx
Debs I've been really sick today, actually had to go to bed it was so bad:( xxx
Garfie I looked at that thread but the girls chart wasn't showing up xxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - sorry you have been sick - :happydance: for good symptoms though:winkwink:
 
I wondered if it put the chart in of anyone who looked at it - honestly my chart showed up even though the comment above said I can't see your chart - how sad am I I took a pic and sent it to another BNB friend for her to look at when she gets home:dohh:

Maybe I have finally lost it:haha:

Hope you feel well enough to at least get out of bed tomorrow:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, it's so hard trying think what to eat! Don't really want anything but of course I will have something, good job I've got fat to spare I've lost 2lb not put on! I dunno about the chart hun all I could see was a tiny blue box with a question mark in it! Xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Girls... I neeeeed help!!!! Isit poss to of gpt caught... We dtd on 9th an ff said.i o'd on 12/13th???!!!

A little advice would be goood !... Goin mad now! Xx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks hunni, it's so hard trying think what to eat! Don't really want anything but of course I will have something, good job I've got fat to spare I've lost 2lb not put on! I dunno about the chart hun all I could see was a tiny blue box with a question mark in it! Xxx

I'm 15 weeks and still losing weight Oasis. Baby Grenell just doesn't want to eat at all! I get hungry for a day or 2, but then I get so stomach sick that i cant leave the potty (sorry, TMI!). I see the doctor again in 3 weeks and I'm sure shes going to run more labs. I'm already Vitamin D Deficient so we'll see what else this baby has up its sleeves :) Praying for you to keep getting healthier and healthier! Hope the sickness dies down for you, There's these things called Preggie Pops that saved my life!


----------



## Debbzie

aww evelynns mum !

i had a whole bad pregnancy wi dd... morning sickness from 9wks - 20wks was awful.. literally bed bound.. cudnt eat ewt. hated it!
then at 25wks my waters broke... i wasnt measuring right.

they induced me 4wks early!!!... she was tiny but gorgeous... and again... 48hrs 42min labour lol... soooo,if i get pregnant again.. i wudnt mind it easy this time LOL...

hope alls ok wi u n bump.

hope ur all ok girls,todays the day the witch is meant to be checking in! hope shes lost her ticket !!!!
all though,i dnt feel ewt.. im just full of a cold lol.

xxx


----------



## Debbzie

What you need to know: Your immune system runs at low speed when you&#8217;re pregnant, which is a good thing, since it keeps your body from fighting off the baby &#8211; a foreigner to your body. The downside of this immune suppression, though, is that your body can&#8217;t fight off colds or flu as well as it normally does &#8211; making you extremely vulnerable to coming down with a stuffy or runny nose, a cough or a sore throat. Colds are mostly an uncomfortable annoyance. The flu, which is more likely to announce itself with body aches, fever and/or chills, can be more dangerous in pregnant women (which is why you should get a flu vaccine before flu season arrives: it&#8217;s free while you&#8217;re pregnant, so just ask at your doctor&#8217;s surgery).

JUST FOR THE LADIES WHO R TRYING T GET A BUMP ;)
im full of this... have been for a week,and i never,ever get coughs!!!!!!!!!!

lol...fingers crossed xx


----------



## Debbzie

ladies question!... god im thick me recently lol!...
on FF... after the green box i O'd... it counts dwn in numbers... todays 15... does tha means im 15dpo... or just 13dpo!? CONFUSED!... as CDTP says im 13 dpo xxx


----------



## garfie

Debbzie - According to FF you are 15DPO :flower: and no you are not thick we all have to learn - gosh some of us are still learning:haha: and regard your timing I got caught with one attempt 4 days before O:dohh: so yes you are in with a chance this month

CDTP - is maybe interpreting your numbers differently - as no one knows exactly when O takes place - so today you are between 13 - 15 DPO and no sign off the witch:happydance: with a bad cold:happydance: (I mean that in the nicest possible way:winkwink:)

Evelyn - Hope you are starting to feel better soon and enjoying your pregnancy:flower:

Oasis - Hi hun hope you are starting to feel better to:flower: It seemed it was a glitch hun my friend got my message and went to check it out and when I checked it on my phone it was the same as what you said :dohh: Her proper chart is up now and I havent got a clue for her :haha:

Midgey - Hope you are okay hun and just busy with that ever expanding family of yours - how are the furbabies - found homes for them all yet:winkwink:

Stephy - Are you still busy:winkwink:

AFM - I have the worse possible sore boobs all month - so I tested BFN of course - I want to start SS but I can't until FF says I have at least O. I really hope I have as hubby is away for the rest of the week in Sicily looking at a new machine for the factory - it's a hard life having to stop in Paris and Rome en route:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Your a star garfie ! hehee... wha do u reckon to my chart!?
My chests still tight,stupid cough... stuffy nose n headaches are awful :(

I dunno weatha t test!... as witch is meant to be here today!.. all tho the middle of my bk is so sore today!... and my head :(
and i was 9stone n now im 9.1stone :O LOL

trying not to read into it to much... saves dissapointment ! ;) 
aww garfie... im sure hes missing being away from u ever second xx

when shud i test!??? after tomorrow maybe? xxx


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - You're asking me - the girl that tests before O:haha:

I would say tomorrow - although depends is your FMU more concentrated? I have always had better lines on an evening - so maybe tonight then:winkwink:

You will need to hold for a while a few hours at least:wacko:

As for your chart it has lots missing in it - but I thought your LP was 16? if so shes due tomorrow :af:

I can't help with the back ache I have had that in pregnancy/non pregnancy:dohh:

Let us know when you decide - how exciting:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

on my period tracker.. it says shes due today lol.. no sign of her either way lol... no tests!... sooo.. i dunno wha t dooo... i feel very crappy n dizzy ! 
this colds been for a week n abit now :( xx


----------



## garfie

Personally Debbzi - I would rather know earlier but that's me:winkwink:

Only you can make this decision - if you are due today then test just make sure you hold it for a few hours at least (are you needing the loo more often?) any other symptoms apart from your nasty cold?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

yeah been weeing alot... buh ive been more thirsty!... no weird discharge.. im just watery!... no pains or anything... boobs seem fine,which is weird.. always sore b4 af due lol... xx


----------



## garfie

All looking good then hun - Good luck when you decide to test, let us have an update:winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Morning Ladies!! 
Debbzie - Says you're 15DPO :) Numbers look good :)

Evelyn - Hey Hun - hope you're feeling better! :flower:

Midgey -Hooe you're starting to feel better :flower: JUst read Grafie's post and remembered that I don't think I saw a pic of your grandpuppies!!! Must go back and look - hope you are well 

Oasis - Hope you start to feel better as well my dear - love your profile pic :hugs:

Garfie - Rome and Paris - tough life! lol I am in love with Paris - that's my city!
I was just talking about cities this morning!
Completely off topic - but I collect Starbucks mugs from different cities that I have been to (weird maybe lol) but I was in Paris and didnt' get one!! :(
Anywho - I hope things are going well for your hubby and yourself....when did you O or you're not sure yet?

I have 100% been keeping up with BD'ing every other day :happydance: Not sure if I have O'd yet or what - but I will honestly just keep up with EOD and hope it works!!


----------



## Debbzie

WELL... unless,Insomnia is one aswell?? but i thought it was this cold making me restless!?

Toss n turned for 3days on the run!.. became knackered !... finally past 2night had decent night sleep!!!

Ill see if AF comes today or tomoz... n then test!... OH working over weekend,so i may test then... it is wed after all xxx


----------



## StephyB

Debbzie said:


> WELL... unless,Insomnia is one aswell?? but i thought it was this cold making me restless!?
> 
> Toss n turned for 3days on the run!.. became knackered !... finally past 2night had decent night sleep!!!
> 
> Ill see if AF comes today or tomoz... n then test!... OH working over weekend,so i may test then... it is wed after all xxx

My fingers and toes are crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## Debbzie

Aww thanks stephy!... I hope i am!... Be a nice little pressie for his nana & grandads 60th wedding anniversary ! :)
Little charlie ehhh :D

Dont wanna get my hopes up too much tho... all though i have felt very different this past week n half :( not quite myself ! xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

i dunno weatha to get a test for the morning ! LOL.. urrggghhh,im begining to give in lol.. shhiitttt ! xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Well i did it... An tested... Neg and the test lines faint too lol... Wtf xxxx


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - Sorry hun - how long did you hold it?:flower: The control being faint sounds like your urine wasn't concentrated enough - how many tests do you have in the pack maybe try tomorrow?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

I got 3. So will try again tomorrow xxxx


----------



## garfie

Oooooh good luck for tomorrow:flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## giggles85

aawww debz, fingers x for tomorrow 

i'm gunna do 1 in the morn i think. If i'm due af saturday it won't be to early will it?


----------



## Debbzie

Welll,its neg!... buh my temp hasnt dropped... gone up from 36.3 yest to 36.4 !
Sooo,its going up slightly ! LOL.. 

buh garfie u said im due on today n i thought it was yest,so seee what today brings!
cudnt get rid of my headache last night,woke up this morning n its still here,aswell as sore throat !
feel abit sick... urrgghhhh xxx

awww gd luck giggles!! :) ive had no obvious symptoms,... a cold,some insomnia.. and serious headaches... an my temp hasnt gone dwn !!!! xx


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - Aw sorry hun it was negative - but your not out yet hun:flower: I say today cos I remember you saying you had a LP of 16 or maybe I dreamt that:haha:

Giggles - Did you test hun :dust::dust::dust:

Stephy - When will you be testing hun?:happydance:

AFM - FF still hasn't given me CH - so once again my body has thrown me a curve ball:cry: due on the 4th so will have to test tomorrow - well would be rude not to:haha:

Love to all the preggy ladies:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## giggles85

yeh i have tested and got a bfn :-(

just gunna wait now and see what Saturday brings


----------



## Debbzie

Yeah garfie... Been docs for my asthma review... My temps a luttle gugh and ive put a pound on in weight since last time i seen him 3 n half weeks ago... ???? Wa u reckon cx


----------



## Debbzie

A little high*... stupid phone makes my typo shit lmao ! xx


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - My temps usually go down before AF - though on occasion have stayed above the coverline for a few days into her visit. Maybe your temp was a bit high this morning due to slight fever? - did the doc seem concerned by your weight gain - mine goes up and down throughout the month and if you have had a cold and been feeling bleeeurgh maybe you have not been as active:flower:

I am testing tomorrow - so why not join me:winkwink: what tests did you get by the way?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

No... cos i didnt mention im ttc! lol.... He was just doing my asthma review !... ahh well first month temping... so soon see.. no bk [pain or anything today!... i feel ok.. just tired xx


----------



## garfie

Giggles - Sorry hun I have just seen your post - how many DPO are you:flower:

AFM - I am not even DPO and I am due on Monday according to FF:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## giggles85

i haven't checked my ovulation this month, but i reckon between 10-12dpo. AF should be due on Saturday but we will now just wait and see what happens on saturday.


----------



## StephyB

sorry to hear about the BFN's ladies :(
Stinks!
My fingers are still crossed for you!

Garfie - I'm in an awful mood today :(
My temp dipped again - it's lower then what is even considered average!!
I don't know what to think anymore - I've obviously not O'd yet :(
last cycle was 43 days - today is CD 35 - how is it possible for them to get longer!?
I have a dr apt tomorrow - will bring him my charts - going to have him check me for thyroid (as my temps are LOW), PCOS and ovary cysts.... This all scares me to death but I'd rather know sooner then later :(


----------



## Debbzie

aww stephy!... Gd luck with tomorrow!

Well,still no sign of AF yet.. im thinking how the hell have i put on a pound when i aint been eatin!!!! :O
hahahaha...
not testing until period comes or till next wed :)

Hope your all ok ! :) xxx


----------



## elspeth1981

Hi Group, 
Im new to this forum :). Nice to meet all you lovely ladies. my husband and myself decided to try to make valentine the month to concieve :) (Keeping the romance alive). We have one beautiful litle girl already, she is now 7. I had another beautiful little girl called Hope she passed away (sorry if it upsets anyone reading- just giving some history)
Well I have been doing the longggggg wait (and about 8 tests later) I did a test today and got a faint thin pink line after 5 minutes
here are my dates- 
6th feb- first day of cycle (period)- for 3 days/ 24-25 day periods
16th- 20 - lots of valentine loving- fits in with ovulation ( 16th had the slippy watery discharge- sorry)
tested this morn- faint pink line in test area

SYMPTOMS
Cramping since U/p sex

dead centre of uterus (2 days ago)- painful stretch feeling (small localized area)

never had morning sickness on baby 1 - but feeling very very sick (past 3 mornings)

breast are warm and abover nipples on chest bit- a slight pain that comes and goes

pain around my back into buttocks

partner remarked that I feel really hot 

so ladies what do you think?- 
<3 thanks in advance


----------



## Debbzie

just keep testing... the line will get darker :)
As most of us on this forum chart... so we go off this ! :)

Sounds good tho :) Gd luck xx


----------



## elspeth1981

Thank you for the words
much appreciated <3


----------



## Debbzie

its ok... but if its faint its probs :BFP: :D
Soooo congratulations ! xx


----------



## Oasis717

Just to show you lovely ladies the latest pic of my little bean, was rescanned today, measuring 3 days ahead! Dh was 9lb 8 and he's 6ft 5, should I be worried lol xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1152.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Debbzie

awww oasis thats cute !!!!!! :D

im waiting for AF.... feel little pains on left side ovary
xxx


----------



## elspeth1981

contrats :) very cool.


----------



## elspeth1981

Debbzie said:


> awww oasis thats cute !!!!!! :D
> 
> im waiting for AF.... feel little pains on left side ovary
> xxx

Debz- my fingers are cross for you . 
:) all the best


----------



## garfie

Welcome Elspeth - I agree your lines should get darker in the meantime Congrats hun :flower:

Oasis - You need to relax now mama and yes I would be worried :haha: only joking little one may take after you a cute little bundle I'm sure:winkwink: Now I would be looking back at my charts and working out the dates of conception :haha: but that's me I seem to have turned into a right number cruncher:dohh:

Stephy - Good luck at your appointment I am the same would rather know what I am dealing with - maybe write some questions down that you want to know ask him if you can have a 21DPO progesterone test to check for ovulation although depending where you are based you may be able to get a scan - where I am any tests have to be begged for :winkwink:

Debbzi - :happydance: still no witch tomorrow you will be officially late:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Hahahaha... anno garfie... getting a little excited chick!!!
No signs of Af at all... all though no signs of pregnancy either lmao!... just weight gain & temp!

my toes,fingers & lips r crossed :D:D:D:D

hope every1s ok :) xxx


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Welcome Elspeth - I agree your lines should get darker in the meantime Congrats hun :flower:
> 
> Oasis - You need to relax now mama and yes I would be worried :haha: only joking little one may take after you a cute little bundle I'm sure:winkwink: Now I would be looking back at my charts and working out the dates of conception :haha: but that's me I seem to have turned into a right number cruncher:dohh:
> 
> Stephy - Good luck at your appointment I am the same would rather know what I am dealing with - maybe write some questions down that you want to know ask him if you can have a 21DPO progesterone test to check for ovulation although depending where you are based you may be able to get a scan - where I am any tests have to be begged for :winkwink:
> 
> Debbzi - :happydance: still no witch tomorrow you will be officially late:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks! I will have to be a bagger for any tests too! Seeing as they tested my blood only 2 months ago!
I know they doc is just going to think i'm nuts, tell me to relax....blah blah blah...

That may very well work as today is my second job interview with another company - might be what i need to take my mind off things and have a "fresh" start!


----------



## garfie

stephy - Aw good luck with the interview hun:flower:

Debbzi - She better keep away or else :gun: are you really going to be able to wait until next week:winkwink: I will test tomorrow and I am hoping I get CH off FF so at least I know where I am at:dohh:

:haha: for all I know I might only be 1DPO and testing :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Stephy - Best of luck to you at the docs, give em' hell until they listen to ya! 

Elspeth - Congratulations :) Don't worry, we give TMI in here all the time! 

Oasis - Loving the new scan pic! Little beans are so adorable :) Thinking of you for a H+H 9 months!

Deb - Keep us updated on your tests! Sending you some :dust: mixed with a little morning sickness and back ache :)

Ladies.. I'm pretty sure I felt fluttering this morning! I feel like I completely forgot what being pregnant was in the past 4 years! I'm doubting myself, but I think it was it! Now if I could just gain weight!

Also - My crazy pregnant dreams have started involving you ladies now! We were all at a carnival eating elephant ears.. mmm.


----------



## garfie

Evelyn - :haha: elephant ears are we all pregnant or just a few of us? what do we all look like:winkwink:

You will put on weight don't worry:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

HAHAHA girls ! *SHE* better had stay away,and fall off her :witch: broom !!! hahaha

Im excited... but i know i shudnt be!... Ha garfie if she comes ill be ok!... :cry:
FINGERS crossed for u,anything possible !

Ha,thanks evelynemums!... I need something to make me think i am!.. atm,im going off my chart,my high temp & weight gain !... thats all i have!... LOL.. 

And my mates going on about my boobs,wish they wudnt keep looking at them tho :blush::haha:

*IF SHE COMES TONIGHT,WHILE IM SLEEPING... THEN SHE'S MORE EVIL THAN I THOUGHT,HAHAHA*


----------



## Debbzie

tiny bit of a dull ache... buh its above my arse cheek,not on my back at all xxx LOL


----------



## baby D

Debz -- here is hoping the witch keeps away!

Oasis awww to latest scan pic! Adorable! And -- yup -- one tall baba :haha:

Evelyn --- nearly spat my tea out when I read about the 'elephant ears' :haha::haha:

Midgey -- you around hun?? Feeling any better? :hugs::hugs:

Elspeth, welcome :flower: TMI is always the normal on here :blush:

anyone I missed --- hellllo xx


----------



## Debbzie

Cheers baby d,hows u hunni????????
xx


----------



## baby D

am ok -- cycles still all over the shop so have no clue where I am. I THINK I am or rather have ovulated but really do not know!


----------



## Debbzie

Have u not got a Basal body thermometer???
Try charting next month :) x


----------



## Debbzie

Well ladies, :bfn: *AGAIN!*
BUT no sign of :witch: ..... Yikes!

I read somewhere on thee internet thee other day,a lady did tests almost every 2days from 9dpo... and got :bfn: all the time... then stopped on 20dpo!... curiousity made her do a test on 24dpo,And she got her :bfp: ! Yeeey !!!

** 13 MONTHS AGO
I think I'm odd one out. I was 24 DPO when I got my BFP and had gotten BFNs on DPO 9, 11, 13, 16, 17 & 20. Needless to say I was pretty surprised when I got my BFP. **

Sooo,Its possible ! :) xx

Hope your all ok,and feeling good ! :) Much love ! :hugs:


----------



## Debbzie

*nose bleed*, this aint happened since i was a kid lol... only slight... felt my nostril running,touched it n there was blood... wtf?????/


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Debbzi - :happydance::happydance: no witch and a nosebleed (read somewhere that and bleeding gums can be an indication of pregnancy) nosebleeds due to the blood vessels expanding or something :thumbup:

See you have also had a slight temp raise as well:happydance: What HPTs are you using?

Baby D - I agree start temping - a few ladies (look at Oasis) got her BFP on her first month temping:winkwink: also it means we can all stalk you and see what's happening even when you are off line:haha:

Evelyn - Any more strange dreams?:haha:

Stephy - I can't remember when your appointment is:dohh: hope it goes well and how did the interview go:flower::flower:

Midgey - I guess you must be feeling really sick still - hope you start to feel better soon:hugs:

Giggles - Did you test again?:flower:

Oasis - How are you feeling hun - hope you managed to relax last night and had a good nights sleep (in between getting up to wee):winkwink:

AFM - Still no crosshairs - also BFN - not sure what is happening due on Monday :growlmad: so surely I have Od :wacko: Still really really sore boobs - can't SS until O has been confirmed though:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Lol yes Garfie, 3 trips to the loo and with a painful leg still managed sleep:) it so looks like you ovulated! Xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Hahaha!.. Im trying not to et alll excited... but seriously i never have bloody noses !!!.. it was weird... felt my nose runny... blew it an there was ALOT of blood lol.. OOPS!...

im constantly inbed sweating my little buttocks off :(
Not brilliant lol... and im just using very cheap HPT's !!!... ill wait till next week or mid... hahaha!... if i can,and get a dear one :) which is best do u thnk!? xx

Aww oasis im pee'ing more,its PEEING me off ! hahahahaha (crapjoke.com)


----------



## garfie

:rofl: Debbzi - we need crap jokes to keep us sane:flower:

Most of us I think either use FRER (I don't like) or Superdrug (I like).:happydance:

I want to SS to but I can't until FF confirms O:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

frer???

LOL.. any1 used SS n got positives????
god,im going doooolally lol xx


----------



## Debbzie

Sicka blowing my nose now n its bleedin !!!!!... suppose its better coming from there... then dwn there ;) 

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## giggles85

Good morning ladies,

nope not done another one as of yet, i dunno if i had the faintest of lines on it yesterday but i think i might of been my eyes deceiving me :-( af due tomorrow so just gunna wait and see what happens

OOooooo Debz, it does look promising, fingers still crossed for you


----------



## Debbzie

Aww thanks hunn!... OH thinks its because ive had a 'cold'... hahaa!...
Men!... Weirdos ! xx
Fingers crossed for u!..


----------



## Debbzie

Oooo think Shes on her way people... i got a very achie belly& back :(


----------



## garfie

Nooooooooo :af::af::af:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

garfie said:


> Nooooooooo :af::af::af:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Strange thing is... its gone!.. it lasted seconds! :wacko:
Thought tha was it then :(
Stupid body ! LOL
xx


----------



## Debbzie

i checked my cervix !... and as ive never dun it b4 i can only explain... sorry!...
i sort of felt like i hit a soft wall... ??? lots of erm White CM when i looked at my finger... sorry TMI!... help!? xx


----------



## garfie

Debzzi - Soft is good - most women's cervix goes hard before the arrival (although it could change next time you check) that's why the say check once a day at the same time - not that I do I'm always checking:winkwink:

Creamy is also meant to be good - but again some women get that before she comes - it's hard to say mark it on your chart and then you will be aware of the changes (should you need) next time.

I would say so long as there is no blood on your finger - you are still safe:happydance:

When I was further along in my first/second pregnancy it kind of felt like a squashed tomoato:blush: then I stopped checking.

As well a pregnant cervix has a bluish tint to it - but when I ask my hubby to check he thinks I have lost the plot and refuses:haha:

Not sure who else checks cervix position on here - not as easy to find out as the charters:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Eekk ! S'all sounding positive !!! WAYYY !.. there was no blood,just very wet white discharge !!!!

GOD i shud stop getting into this hahahahaha! xx


----------



## elspeth1981

Debbzie said:


> Well ladies, :bfn: *AGAIN!*
> BUT no sign of :witch: ..... Yikes!
> 
> I read somewhere on thee internet thee other day,a lady did tests almost every 2days from 9dpo... and got :bfn: all the time... then stopped on 20dpo!... curiousity made her do a test on 24dpo,And she got her :bfp: ! Yeeey !!!
> 
> ** 13 MONTHS AGO
> I think I'm odd one out. I was 24 DPO when I got my BFP and had gotten BFNs on DPO 9, 11, 13, 16, 17 & 20. Needless to say I was pretty surprised when I got my BFP. **
> 
> Sooo,Its possible ! :) xx
> 
> Hope your all ok,and feeling good ! :) Much love ! :hugs:

Was thinking of you today Debz- Its good though that you are late and like you said its not a science as to when you get the BFP our bodies are funny things :) 
Well keeping you in my thoughts- oh and I had sneezing fits and slight nose bleeds- its down to expansion like Garfie said 
Fingers and toes are crossed!!!:thumbup: it will be fine!


----------



## elspeth1981

Debbzie said:


> i checked my cervix !... and as ive never dun it b4 i can only explain... sorry!...
> i sort of felt like i hit a soft wall... ??? lots of erm White CM when i looked at my finger... sorry TMI!... help!? xx

 lol no worries- mine feels like it is completely closed off!
good for me- not so good for hubby :blush:
Its like being a virgin again- lol sorry.


----------



## Debbzie

Anno!... i was sneezing like mad this morning,blew my nose n was bleedin!... finger x'd :witch: is deffo lost this month lol!... 

HAHAHAHA... i sumtimes feel like tha!.. I got a spot under my boob,an it hurts,and my bras rubbing against it n its killin lol ... xx

and thanks elspeth... i need lots of :dust: hahahaha


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Nope, no more crazy dreams! I'm still craving elephant ears though! They are this delicious fried dough covered with butter, then sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar. mmm. Deeeeelicious!


----------



## garfie

:rofl: evelyn shows how my mind works - I thought you meant real elephants ears - thought they were a delicacy I didn't know about :haha: after all anything is possible in a dream right:haha:

Elspeth - did you test again hun?:flower:

Debbzi - With pregnancy number 2 I also had sneezing fits - much to the delight of the kids I think I made it to 10 once one after the other:haha:

Fingers crossed hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Hahaha garfie... I did 7! Well ive had something to eat and noq i feel i am gonna explode! Got like pricklie heat in my boob for a tiny sec ! Urgghhhh xx


----------



## elspeth1981

garfie said:


> :rofl: evelyn shows how my mind works - I thought you meant real elephants ears - thought they were a delicacy I didn't know about :haha: after all anything is possible in a dream right:haha:
> 
> Elspeth - did you test again hun?:flower:
> 
> Debbzi - With pregnancy number 2 I also had sneezing fits - much to the delight of the kids I think I made it to 10 once one after the other:haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed hun
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hi Yes I did!!!
And its a POSITIVE!! very positive lol
I cant believe it- I have been waiting for 3 years :happydance:
Sending magic fairy baby dust to all you ladies too. I know that wishes do eventually get granted- hold in there xx


----------



## Debbzie

awwww congratularions elspeth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

made up for u... keep on coming in ho.. dnt dissapear ! hahaha

xx


----------



## elspeth1981

Debbzie said:


> awwww congratularions elspeth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> made up for u... keep on coming in ho.. dnt dissapear ! hahaha
> 
> xx

I promise I wont :) Just met you all lovely ladies - I want to know when you are all pregnant! <3 
sending thoughts and well wishes xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Well ladies... I woke up at 3.30am and felt i needed a wee,went the loo and i was bleeding ! :( 
Ahh well... Docs itis for other half deffo ! :( 

Gutted ! BUT... its not over until someone tells me we cant have a child xx


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - Aw hun I am so so sorry she flew in BIG:hugs: I agree until they say it's over it ain't over :happydance: Do you use OPKs I can't remember maybe invest in some of them hun and also (although) you don't like it start your grapefruit juice when she leaves. Tonight tho crack open a bottle of wine and have a drink for us all still waiting :wine:

Elspeth - Aw congrats hun that's great news - do you have a pic so we can all see:happydance:

Oasis - Hi hun hope your sickness is easing:flower:

Midgey - Missing you :hugs:

Stephy - What's happening in your neck of the woods:winkwink:

Evelyns - Mmmmmm they sound delish much better than real elephant ears I imagine:haha:

AFM - Still no CH - tested again BFN - with a FRER (Had 1 left) so surely it would come up if I'm due Monday:wacko: maybe this month I haven't Od although I'm fairly sure I have and OMG still got sore boobs:blush:

Hi to all the other ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

HAHAHA!... i dont use OPK's... cause i dunno where to get them frm!???
LOL... sad me ! xx


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - Off ebay so much cheaper - but also wilkos, superdrug, savers etc you usually get a pack of 5 which is why I say ebay cos you can get as many as you like.:wacko:

I have short cycles so start testing about CD9 but I think you will be okay with CD12 onwards - how long was this cycle again? you need to test twice a day hun bout 11ish and then 4ish I test -don't use FMU.:flower:

They are a good way to see when you are going to O - especially if you check CM and cervix now - temping unfortunately shows you when O has taken place and not when you are going to O.

Any more questions just ask hun:winkwink:

Hope you got that wine on chill:blush:


:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Ahhh ok garfie.... Ill try them ! Periods very bloody little ! Grrr 

Ive had a few brandys! Lol... Feel bad nw xx


----------



## elspeth1981

garfie said:


> Debbzi - Aw hun I am so so sorry she flew in BIG:hugs: I agree until they say it's over it ain't over :happydance: Do you use OPKs I can't remember maybe invest in some of them hun and also (although) you don't like it start your grapefruit juice when she leaves. Tonight tho crack open a bottle of wine and have a drink for us all still waiting :wine:
> 
> Elspeth - Aw congrats hun that's great news - do you have a pic so we can all see:happydance:
> 
> Oasis - Hi hun hope your sickness is easing:flower:
> 
> Midgey - Missing you :hugs:
> 
> Stephy - What's happening in your neck of the woods:winkwink:
> 
> Evelyns - Mmmmmm they sound delish much better than real elephant ears I imagine:haha:
> 
> AFM - Still no CH - tested again BFN - with a FRER (Had 1 left) so surely it would come up if I'm due Monday:wacko: maybe this month I haven't Od although I'm fairly sure I have and OMG still got sore boobs:blush:
> 
> Hi to all the other ladies
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

No i don't hun- I had to clear out the tests- because now I have a compulsion for testing!!! -if I see them I still test lol. need one of those AA meeting but for peeing on a stick. 

Im soo soo sorry Debz for the visit of the wicked witch! wil keep you in my thoughts... damn freaking witch!!! sending hugs x


----------



## elspeth1981

But now I have a new worry- Im scared! With my last daughter I had scans like every 2 weeks and then 4 weeks. This was due to my first baby being very sick, and then lost at 24+ weeks. But with this one I dont think I will get that now.... I dont know if im going to cope with the wait!!!!! im soo scared :(


----------



## Debbzie

Thanks luvie!... My temps are the same as they where b4 AF was due... so i have NO idea whats going on ! haha...

elspeth,No need to worry hun,NOT every pregnancy is the same,you gotta relax now,and try n not think to much into it :)
Get an appt with midwife & tell her your worries :) She will try and probably get the best care for you,as and when needed chick :)

STRESS isnt good,specially in early pregnancy hunni... please try n relax,after all you have a little bean now :D xx :HUGS:

Hope all you girlies are ok... Gonna try & ask thee OH to see the doc over us not conceiving ! eek,wish me luck ! LOL... xx


----------



## Debbzie

And garfie... Im irregular,last month i had a 26 day cycle,and then i come on yest morning and it was a 29 day cycle!... Grr... Awful!... Dont like it... i wasnt bleeding much,but now i am :(

Ahh well... xx


----------



## elspeth1981

Debbzie said:


> Thanks luvie!... My temps are the same as they where b4 AF was due... so i have NO idea whats going on ! haha...
> 
> elspeth,No need to worry hun,NOT every pregnancy is the same,you gotta relax now,and try n not think to much into it :)
> Get an appt with midwife & tell her your worries :) She will try and probably get the best care for you,as and when needed chick :)
> 
> STRESS isnt good,specially in early pregnancy hunni... please try n relax,after all you have a little bean now :D xx :HUGS:
> 
> Hope all you girlies are ok... Gonna try & ask thee OH to see the doc over us not conceiving ! eek,wish me luck ! LOL... xx

Wishing you lots of luck and fairy glittery baby dust with lots of superglue to stick on with ;) let us know how it goes :) all the best hun aand thanks for the lovely words you said- I am going to try my hardest to relax and enjoy the process. Thanks for reminding me of this xxx


----------



## Debbzie

Aww ! no problem hunni ! :)
Dont worry,im always on!.. i never go ! hahaha... addicted to this site ;) 

Gd luck chick!... Happy & healthy 9months !!! Keep us upto date :) xxx


----------



## midgey123

heyyy ladies!! how you all doing :hugs: congrats on the new bfp!! :hugs: i need to catch up badly!! :dohh: lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

name change ladies... hope you like it big :hugs: hope you all get a bfp for mothers day wether it be late or early!! have fun march testers... loads of love to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Debbzie

Hey midgey ! welcome back!... Feeling better???? :)
Hope so ! :)
xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Debbzi - Hope you didn't have any wine for me - cos I got through a whole bottle myself last night:wacko: I felt so sad as the witch came and which often happens but what the hell were the sore boobs about - I am pleased to say they are easing but have not totally stopped - at least I can get out of bed without them hurting:happydance:

I also had some really strange symptoms - like nausea so much so my mouth was watering on Saturday and I also woke up feeling choked up - if you know what I mean and finally my temp never fell:growlmad: but most importantly O was never detected and I only had a 21 day cycle - so sorry ladies I drank all the wine to myself.:haha:

So here we go again!

Midgey - How are you feeling hope the sickness is better - welcome back - hope I get a Mother's Day BFP :happydance:

Oasis - How's your sickness to - hope you are feeling better:flower:

Elspeth - :happydance::happydance: that's great news hun congrats :flower:

Sorry this is short but got an appointment soon with my sons school - he has autism and they are looking at ways for him to chanel his anger - counselling has been suggested, personally I think if you deal with the children who raise his anger then everything will be rosy in the garden:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Haha garfie!.. We can stick together !!!... forgot to temp this morning i was in a mad rush!.. silly me lol!.. Well,I dunno wtfs going on with me... buh i want out of this house now !!! im sicka it... i hate it.. ive never hated something in my life !!!!!!

hahaha

hope every1's feeling ok!? :) xxx


----------



## StephyB

Morning Ladies!
Midgey - Love the name change!! So hoping we all get our BF for Mother's day X

Debbzie - So sorry the big nasty witch showed up! GRRRRRRR

Garfie - So sorry the wicked witch got you too .... I'm a gonna beat her up!!! 

Oasis - Hey'ya! How ya doing over there? 


Sorry I've been offline - had an interesting couple of days :(
Friday was my dr apt - he ended up sending me for blood testing - and checking me for PCOS....I left the apt and had a mini meltdown :(
Saturday morning I was up at 6AM to go for blood...had my blood taken and then had to drink a sugar drink and wait 2 hours and have blood taken again!!
They are also testing to make sure my sugars are ok.
Needless to say my emotions have been all over the map since then...

Garfie - here's my chart hun....what do you think's going on....temps are rising...not sure if I got in enough BD!
https://FertilityFriend.com/home/411f1e/


----------



## Debbzie

aww its ok stephy... im not out... i just hate having to do it alllllll over again!... dont mind :sex: hahahaha

hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Stephy - Your chart is looking good to me hun - I would say plenty of BD in there:winkwink:

Hun when you get your results let us know what they say and we can obsess with you - it does seem like your body gears up to O but then stops for some reason:shrug: 

Anyway at least now you are on the Docs radar so that has to be good:happydance:

Debbzi - Me and you can be cycle buddies :happydance: we are round about the same time, have you got your gfj in ready, I think I will begin taking mine tomorrow I have also ordered some OPKs so just waiting for them to arrive now. I agree about the BD but I find it much more enjoyable once the pressure is off:haha:

Oasis - Hi hun how are you today - any more symptoms to share:flower:

Midgey - Hope you are okay to hun and your sickness is calming - forgot to ask how are those delightful fur babies of yours doing - bet they're little buggers scampering all over the place now:haha:

Elspeth - Hi hun hows your symptoms - are you being closely monitored by your doc/mw - how are your feeling:flower:

AFM - CD3 hopefully she will be leaving the building - not that she really put in an appearance - but the temp drop finally tells me she did:growlmad: I still have really sore boobs - hoping that is not going to become a monthly norm to add to the list or else hows a girl to know if she's pregnant or not:winkwink:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

hahaha... ive got green tea ! and gfj ! :) xxx


----------



## baby D

looks like baby making plans are on hold -------------OH has just been laid off! So worried!


----------



## garfie

Baby D - I am sorry to hear that - is there a lot of jobs where you live?:flower:
:hugs: to you all

Debbzi - Have you tried green tea :haha: in my opinion worse than gfj:winkwink:

AFM - Went and got measured yesterday - have put on round my back but not cup size:cry: - so bought a couple of new bras - hoping they stop the sore boobies:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## wanabe mum

I hav been gettin very very faint lines on my internet cheapies and got soo dishearted tht they wrent getting stronger tht i took a chance on my clearblue test this morning and it showed 1-2 pregnant!


----------



## garfie

Got my appointment through for the 27 March :happydance: Also got my supply of OPKs - so whats a girl gotta do? - POAS of course:haha:

HELP - It's positive wtf I surely can't be O this early - anyone wanna see can put a pic up?:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

hahahaha... yeah garfie !

Well girls,... i found out the OH has been talkiing to his ex wife and lending money off her.. he gives her £25 a week,and doesnt want me getting a job... im so upset right now... i dont want a baby with him,so off the clinic at 6 :) getting thee implant in!... if he wants to go to his ex all the time for money.. then whats the point ! 

Wishing you ladies all the luck in the world !... an ill still come on to see how you all are :)
Much love n hugs ! xxx


----------



## wanabe mum

Got my positive!!


----------



## wanabe mum

Got faint lines on my internet cheapies which nvr got darker over the last two days so decided to chance my clearblue digital and it says 1-2 pregnant!! Doctors tests showed faint lines so im back on fri for more tests. last pregnancy docs had to comfirm through bloods coz urine tests kept saying negative.


----------



## garfie

Wanabe - Aw hun that's great news - :happydance::happydance: so pleased for you - hope you are relaxing and taking it easy:coffee: any symptoms yet?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Morning Ladies

Garfie - I want to see a pic!! - stalk my chart right now - I'm SO upset!!!:cry:
I think I've O'd :(
Not sure when but haven't BD since Sunday as I'm SO sick!!! :sick: Have a bloody head cold - sore throat :cry:

Deb - I love green tea - been drinking it lots this week

Wanna - Congrats!


----------



## garfie

Stephy - I can't see your chart hun - 3 days ago is fine remember I told you the one time we managed to BD was 4 days before O and I was mega angry at him - well then it happened:winkwink:

Ok will try and put pic up - getting line eye from an OPK:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Opk cd 4
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StephyB

Grafie
Here's my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e/

Stalk away!!!!

XX


the OPK is ALMOST positive!!
I had this issue!!
BD just to be safe my dear - but I dont think it's AS dark as the control line yet....post in the ovulation test gallary to see what others say!


----------



## wanabe mum

Thanks!! Had every symptom this time, queezy and twinges mainly. last pregnancy had no hint i was preg until i started vomitting frm 6weeks right through the pregnancy even lasted during labour, hoping its not as bad this time!!


----------



## lovepink

Whooppps....I just POAS! 12dpo, negative. I hope im still in with a chance but feel like af is coming :-( Good luck ladies xx


----------



## elspeth1981

Hey lovely ladies.. :~)
Hope life is treating you all well! havent been on for the last couple of days- work argh.. :( too busy lol. Feeling really really tired, But happy! My daughter shocked me this morning and told me she is praying for twins!!! -about fainted!! She is only 6.. 

Praying for you all to have mother's day positives!!!. This will WILL be the month!!!. fingers, toes, everything crossed!!!! 
lots of love and blessings to you wonderful ladies! 
xxxx


----------



## Debbzie

Girls.. were stopping ttc !... ONE i hate him at this moment in time. TWO i know we wont b able to afford it after wha i found out. and THREE,my feelings for him are changing drastically ! :( xx


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - I am so sorry to hear that :cry: you hate him at the moment but maybe that will pass? - I hope you keep in touch and pop in and say hi from time to time - I'll miss you:cry:

Good luck in the future hun with whatever decision you reach and remember us women are made of strong stuff so don't let him get you down:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Deb - So sorry to hear that my dear!!
I will miss ya!! Good Luck with everything X


----------



## StephyB

Garfie!
How's it going hun?
How are the OPK's?

My temp dropped a little today - probably cuz I'm sick and slept with my mouth open!:dohh:
I don't think I've ovulated yet :cry:So annoying!!!

Got my blood work back today - everything is in the normal range for babay making:happydance:
The only thing is that my B12 levels are a little low, so I need to get some vitamins
Now it might be time to get DH checked out


----------



## Oasis717

Great news hunni! Xx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Thinking of all you ladies! 

Midgey -Hope those babies aren't giving you too hard of a time!

Deb- Sorry to hear that, my thoughts are with you!

Stephy - Good news! Good news! Now lets hope your hubby is a-ok! 

Hope everybody is okay, congrats on the new BFP!


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Edited by moderator



> When using BabyandBump, be polite, do not break the law, and do not use The Web Site for self-publicity or advertising.


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Aw hun that's great news what tests did they do?:happydance:

AFM - My OPKs still looking good - but where is my hubby when I need him - oh that's right snoring his head off! still haven't managed to BD by the time he gets to bed he is so worn out - he's asleep before Ive even climbed into bed:cry:

It's the weekend now - hoping its not to late for us:wacko:

By the way still got sore boobs - looks like this is the norm for me now:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Well ladies... im sticking with it ! as im pretty miffed with him ! haha... i shalll be on here... cos otherwise ill have newt to do hahaha... who knows.. maybe it will pass an its a phase.. but right now i dnt want a baby with him!,if hes gonna run off to his ex for money when times are hard !!!!

hope your all doing ok... xx


----------



## garfie

:happydance: glad you are staying debbzi - make his life hell if it makes you feel better - but hang around:winkwink:

AFM - I have got an appointment booked for 2.00pm this afternoon to discuss these sore boobies - I've had them now for at least a month:flower:

See you all later:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - Aw hun that's great news what tests did they do?:happydance:
> 
> AFM - My OPKs still looking good - but where is my hubby when I need him - oh that's right snoring his head off! still haven't managed to BD by the time he gets to bed he is so worn out - he's asleep before Ive even climbed into bed:cry:
> 
> It's the weekend now - hoping its not to late for us:wacko:
> 
> By the way still got sore boobs - looks like this is the norm for me now:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

they checked all my hormone levels and sugar levels, thyroids again...
I bought some b12 vitamins and more prenatals yesterday :)
AND I caved and spent some money on the First Response Ovulation tests...I read an artical that was done in Canada and they are the best OPK around apparently - we shall see - I strongly believe my body is gearing up to O and the tests are proving it :happydance:
Temps are looking good and I'm super excited - Hope my body follows through!

Awww hun - jump him lots this weeknend and you will be fine! Tell him he's making up for falling asleep this week :haha:
Good Luck at your apt!

:hugs:


----------



## Debbzie

Ohhh garfie i am!... on thursday i had 7 teeth out n 6false in ! :)
And im loving it... buh last night he wudnt even try n kiss me hahaha !... we DTD tho!... (watch me get caught) hahahaha !...

So ive had new teeth for 3days an im full of confidence now :D and i love it... im gonna dye my hair bk black AGAIN and get my extensions bk in ! haha!... im determined to look SHIT HOT so his ex will be a distant memory !!!! hahaha 

HOPE all you ladies are doing ok!... :D xxx


----------



## garfie

Debbzi - you go girl:happydance: make it so she looks dowdy and he wants you soooooo bad:winkwink:

Stephy - Thats all great news then can I see your chart hun:flower:

AFM - Appt went well yesterday first thing he said well its not cancer:dohh: I wasn't even thinking along those lines:haha: anyway he said to take paracetamol and rub in some ibru gel :flower: and guess what keep testing until my next period WHAT! he doesn't think I'm on the change, did I realise a woman doesn't O as often when she reaches a certain age :dohh: really and it is nothing to do with my last m.c OMG if I hadn't have been feeling so shit I might have laughed at his repsonse - so basically he didn't have a clue:nope:

Anyway I wore a leightweight lacy bra to bed last night two things happened one hubby jumped me:blush: and two took some paracetamols last night and voila they are not as painful:happydance: oh also tested last night NEG so guess I'm not pregnant:cry: 

Hope you all have a good weekend:flower:


----------



## StephyB

Morning Ladies - Hope you all had a great weekend!!

Garfie - oh la la - hubby likes the lace :winkwink:
How was your weekend?


Here's my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e/

Stalk away - It's so odd - my temp dropped this morning - I keep looking for AF - my bb's are sore - DH said they felt tight last night - guess he's a bb inspector :haha:


----------



## garfie

Stephy - :haha: he must do:winkwink:

Ok stalked your chart - that is odd such a drop - you're not going to like me:wacko: we will need to see what happens tomorrow again:flower:

Looking at your dancing pattern hun - that eggy didn't stand a chance all those swimmers at every turn:winkwink: this is also a very long cycle for you isn't it? - have you tested yet?:flower:

Had a nice weekend went to my SIL where there was a bit of a spread for my MIL something weird happened my two year old nephew was there and wanted a carry - he's just learning words such as nose, eye, mummy, daddy etc when I lifted him he pointed to me and said baby (cue spooky music:haha:) of course it was a bit of a conversation stopper and everyone was looking at me and saying was there something I wasn't telling them:haha:

So I continue to test (just like the doc said) I continue to have sore boobs, cold symptoms, still negative ish - I say that because they are cheap internet tests and in some lights you can see something and in others :nope: so probably nasty evil evaps:blush: oh and just to double check used a CB digital (what a waste) NOT PREGNANT:cry:

Where are all the other ladies?

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Thanks for stalking Garfie! This is a VERY long cycle - which is also very weird - I'm hoping the temp drop was just a fluke and it goes back up again!

hmmmm - little nephew may know more then us! My friend's 2 year old pointed to her belly and said "baby" before she knew she was preggo!!


----------



## garfie

:haha: I'm not that lucky - but it did cheer me up:happydance:

So million dollar question - when are you going to test?:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Hun I tested last Thursday and it was a BFN:cry:
I can't bare to see another negative - so unless I see something with my temps to convince me to test, I'm not testing :nope:


----------



## Oasis717

I'm still here:) just felt really ill this week, hope everyone's ok! Xxxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Okay not sure how to say this so I'm just going to say it - remember Midgey 123 the one who set up this fantastic thread?

Well as you all know she was pregnant with twins - unfortunately she lost them both yesterday on Mother's Day - she contacted me as we have become friends away from the thread to ask me to let you all know her sad news, as she is to upset and cannot face anyone at the minute.

I hope you will all keep her in your thoughts at this sad time :cry:

BIG :hugs: Midgey

X


----------



## StephyB

OH GARFIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just cried when I read this post!!

My heart breaks for Midgey!!! :cry::cry::cry:
Please pass along LOTS of :hugs::hugs::hugs: from me X

She is in my thoughts and prayers xo


----------



## Oasis717

I was absolutely devastated to read about Sarah, she has messaged me a few times off of b n b and when I hadn't heard lately I just thought she was unwell still, Sarah if you read this at some point hunni, I'm so terribly terribly sorry and if you need anything at all please let me know. You're in my thoughts darlin xxxxxAll my love sweetheart xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby D

Oh gosh :nope:

No words as such, Midgey as I know nothing I say can make you feel better so please, just know that we are here for you when you are ready :hugs::hugs: So sorry :cry:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Oh my goodness, Please send her some big hugs from America from me! My prayers are with her and her family during this time of trouble!


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

I have spoken to Midgey and passed on all your lovely messages, she wants to say a big THANKS to all of you for your support it is really helping her:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Garfie - I'm so happy to know that you have talked to Midgey and passed along all of our love!
Thank You so much!
X


----------



## garfie

No worries hun - she will come back just not yet, she needs her strength at the moment but it's nice to know we all send her our love:flower:

So Stephy have your OPKs turned negative yet or are they still showing positive? - mine believe it or not have been negative for a few days:wacko: so I think I may have geared up to O but once again haven't - or at least according to my temps haven't:winkwink:

Not holding out much hope this cycle as hubby has not really been up for it - so I haven't pushed:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

You never know Fi it only takes that one time sometimes!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

My opk was very positive last night - so I jumped DH :sex::haha:

Still very positive at 7am this morning as well :happydance: Not sure if I will have any luck with him tonight as we are tired!!

My temp went back up!!

Stalk away:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e

Hopefully OPK turns negative and I O 

I need to stalk your chart....did you get an ovualtion date from last cycle? I can't remember...


----------



## Oasis717

Looks like you were bang on time Stephy, pardon the pun lol, good temp rise, dont forget to take it in the morning, hopefully you'll see another rise! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Thanks hun - I know and at least we have the FS appointment on the horizon now (think that's why hubby has become lazy:haha:) no seriously I realise he is under a lot of pressure since the fire:wacko:

Stephy - No FF never gave me an O date - so I went to the docs as still got sore boobs - he recommended I just keep testing - How many BFNs is a girl supposed to take:cry:

Chart is looking great hun but wowsers what a long cycle:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Looks like you were bang on time Stephy, pardon the pun lol, good temp rise, dont forget to take it in the morning, hopefully you'll see another rise! Xxx

Thanks Oasis!!!
I REALLY hope to see a rise tomorrow!!!


----------



## StephyB

I agree - you can only take so many BFN's! And not to mention, you're bank account can only take so much too! I've spent a small fortune on tests!

This is a LONG cycle - I only came off the bcp back in Sept - 6 months ago - this is the longest cycle I've had since then!


----------



## baby D

Garfie thank you for passing on our love xxx

So ladies, my cycles have been 28 days to the dot for a bit --- I am on day 28 and no sign of AF yet....

I crampy like she is coming though and keep getting small gushes of wet and thinking thats her arrived -- but when I check it is just CM...

Tender boobs as normal though so am guessing she will be along shortly!


----------



## Oasis717

Ooooo baby d I had lots of cm before I got my bfp, I usually dry up before AF!! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

Fingers crossed for you Baby D!!!!


----------



## garfie

Baby D - all sounding good hun :af:

Fingers crossed :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Hi Ladies!!

So - NO O for me yet:growlmad::shrug:

Temps still low and are not showing O at all!

Also - every cycle prior, I have seen EWCM before O and I am still yet to see it this cycle!

Hope all is well with everyone!

I'm drafting a letter to clear blue and first reponse asking for my money back as their OPK's are giving me positives and I'm not even ovulating!!
:growlmad:


----------



## baby D

Awww Stephy how awful! Not good that such a top brand can be so misleading!!! I would feel cross too1

So AF still not arrived --- but am having constant dull aches so guessing she will soon enough!


----------



## StephyB

How's it going ladies?!

Baby D? Garfie? Oasis? 
All well I hope!

CD49 for me over here!!! 
Temps are not showing O and I'm starting to feel defeated - wish I would just O already!


----------



## Oasis717

Afternoon Stephy, I'm ok thanks hun, can't believe I'm ten weeks today, got my 12 week scan on 2nd April so can't wait for that, have you had any testing done hunni I can't remember, got terrible baby brain lol xxxxxx


----------



## baby D

she arrived .................grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no baby d when you said about the increase cm I was excited for you, I am sorry hunni. Xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

So ladies im back just noseying !.. as u do !

Garfie tell midgey im so sorry,thinking of her... big hugs to her !

So how is everyone?? anyne tested yet!???... im poorly again,throat n chest infection.. and i had my implant in girls... ohhh yess !!! :)

Just belly feels weird tho !! eeek ! xx


----------



## Oasis717

Hiya debs, great to see you back, hope you get better soon, you don't have much like with catching stuff, poor you. I'm doing really well, have new symptoms this week so all very exciting! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Oasis - so pleased you have another new symptom to obsess over :winkwink:

Stephy - OMG I bet you and hubby are worn out - how long is this cycle?:flower:

Baby D - So sorry she got you:flower:

Debbzi - :hi: nice to see you again - are things any better? :hugs:

I have passed on all your wishes and love to Midgey - if you're stalking hun just know we send you all our love:hugs:

AFM - FF has got me down for 4DPO - not sure if she is my friend:haha: I did test yesterday on a pound shop cheapie and I got a POS but I tested this morning and got a NEG so probably a nasty evap - not sure whether to ask for HCG test or just leave it and worry myself stupid:dohh: still got sore boobs and temps are not normal:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Fi your temps are on the up, what test did you use this morn? That was one hell of an evap! Xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis! Your 12 weeks scan will be here before we know it!! So exciting!
New symtoms are exciting as well :happydance:
I was tested to make sure I didn't have PCOS - eveyrthing came back good excpet my b12 levels were on the lower side - so I am taking some vitamins

Debs - HI hun :flower:- I'm well, on CD 50!! GRR

Garfie - Your chart is SO fun to stalk right now!! :happydance:I would like you to keep testing!! And post some pics of this so called evap line:hugs:

Baby D - so sorry AF showed hun!! :hugs:

I'm at CD50 today!! 50!! Can you believe that?! I'm getting SO mad!!
If you look at my chart you can make a pattern... CD 35 looks like I o'd...because there is a little shift after it - then cd 46 could have been an implantaion drop... :shrug:But I tested on wednesday this week and it was a BFN

I've been looking at my chart for hours - so I'm just making things up in my head now! :haha:


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

I know Oasis - that's what I don't get - well anyway have asked the doc for a HCG test which she has agreed to so as soon as my friend is free off to the hospital I go:happydance:

Stephy - the more I look at my chart the crazier I get:haha: there is no way I am 4DPO as my temps are far to high (watch them plummet tomorrow):cry:

When are you going to test again?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Stephy!!!xxxx
Fi that's so great that they have agreed to test you:) please, please be a good result, everything crossed xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

i think I will test every Wednesday until AF or BFP!

NO BD for me in 3 days becuase I am exhausted!!:cry::cry::cry:

Good luck at the hospital! Look forward to hearing an update:flower:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Holy cats!! CD 50!? Sending some extra warm fuzzies and patience your way!

Hope everybody else is doing well. Sorry for AF baby d! 

Oasis - Hope you're resting and taking it easy!


----------



## giggles85

Hey girlies,

has anyone ever used a Clearblue fertility monitor? I'm thinking of getting one. I have used OPK's but i'm liking the idea of these and read they give you a much higher chance.

Thanks


----------



## Oasis717

EvelynnsMom said:


> Holy cats!! CD 50!? Sending some extra warm fuzzies and patience your way!
> 
> Hope everybody else is doing well. Sorry for AF baby d!
> 
> Oasis - Hope you're resting and taking it easy!

Thanks hunni, I am being well looked after thanks to DH, hope you are ok xxx


----------



## garfie

Giggles - I have so if you decide to buy one (Ebay cheapest I found) let me know and if I can help you with any questions I will:winkwink: The sticks are not cheap hun and if you have short cycles or long cycles they advise against you using one just so you aware:flower:

One thing though when that eggy pops up you feel like you have won the lottery:happydance:

Have fun!

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Hey ladies - just a small update - I just saw some pink on the toilet paper :( and have massive cramps :( af is on the way :( :(


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Noooooooooo not after waiting this long - did O get detected hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

NOOO it didn't!! After all these temps!! I'm heart broken!! DH is going out tonight and I'm staying in to sulk :(


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> NOOO it didn't!! After all these temps!! I'm heart broken!! DH is going out tonight and I'm staying in to sulk :(

As long as you're sulking with wine. :wine: :thumbup: Have a glass for me too, I've been craving it like crazy lately!

Sending a big hug your way! I keep you in my daily thoughts and your time has to come soon, it just has to! No more stressing!! Can't stress delay or even cause you to skip an ovulation? :hugs:

Oasis - 2 more weeks until you're over the scary hump!! Aren't you stoked! 

News update : I looked down today, and realized that I can no longer see my feet. Not because of my belly, but because my boobs are so GIGANTIC! Also, I'm getting super queasy again because all of a sudden baby will not stop doing flippy's in my belly! Makes me nauseous for some reason. We get to find out if its a :blue: or a :pink: on April 10th though! We won't find out until April 13th because our pals are throwing us a gender reveal barbeque on the 13th though.


----------



## Debbzie

Hey girls ! 

Oasis - glad u got new symptoms,ENJOY ! ;)

Garfie - im still full of this infection,grr... went out On friday for a party!- felt super sexy,and OH loved it too :D

Aww stephy - fingers crossed for u hun !,big hugs !

Hope all you ladies are ok,missed you all.. glad i aint obsessin over getting pregnant now... all though my bodys on a mad pain spree !!!
Implant is in!.. and i forgot how much it freakin hurts !!!!

BUT... s'll good... think im gonna learn to drive again an hopefully pass,get myself a job ! and then im freee !!!!!!!!!!!

Much love n hugs to all !!!! Lots of :dust: xxxx


----------



## StephyB

EvelynnsMom said:


> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> NOOO it didn't!! After all these temps!! I'm heart broken!! DH is going out tonight and I'm staying in to sulk :(
> 
> As long as you're sulking with wine. :wine: :thumbup: Have a glass for me too, I've been craving it like crazy lately!
> 
> Sending a big hug your way! I keep you in my daily thoughts and your time has to come soon, it just has to! No more stressing!! Can't stress delay or even cause you to skip an ovulation? :hugs:
> 
> Oasis - 2 more weeks until you're over the scary hump!! Aren't you stoked!
> 
> News update : I looked down today, and realized that I can no longer see my feet. Not because of my belly, but because my boobs are so GIGANTIC! Also, I'm getting super queasy again because all of a sudden baby will not stop doing flippy's in my belly! Makes me nauseous for some reason. We get to find out if its a :blue: or a :pink: on April 10th though! We won't find out until April 13th because our pals are throwing us a gender reveal barbeque on the 13th though.Click to expand...

Thanks darlin' :flower:
I only spotted on Saturday and then a tad bit more Sunday - So I don't believe it was AF :shrug:
Massive cramps all weekend though and had more this morning

SOOOOO exciting that you get to find out the gender on April 13th!!!
Take pics of the reveal at the BBQ - I want to see!!
Are you hoping for boy or girl or it doesn't matter? I know usually it doesn't matter but sometimes baby number 2 has a preference? 
Regardless that is so awesome and I'm so excited for you!!
XO:hugs:


----------



## garfie

Stephy - How strange:happydance: how long do you normally have her for?:flower:

Did you get your 21DPO blood test done and if so what where the results I can't remember:dohh: the cramping if not the witch could be something else the only worry is because you never (apparently Od) it could be an annovulatory bleed in which case it could be a bit strange:wacko:

Debbzi - Hope you strutted your stuff and made him feel well jealous:winkwink:

Evelyn - A gender reveal bbq how cool is that:happydance: I agree pics please

Oasis - All I can say is :happydance: you're getting there

AFM - Going to be phoning the docs in half hour ish for my results - if I'm not (probably not) then I only have to wait until fri before I can test again - if this is not guarding my heart I don't know what is - Oasis I think you will understand what I mean:cry:

:hugs:

X

:hugs:

X


----------



## Debbzie

Yup garfie ! haha.. every1 said i looked amazing.. and loads of men where asking who i was ;)

went for a meal b4 we went to the party n men where looking then too hahahaha


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - How strange:happydance: how long do you normally have her for?:flower:
> 
> Did you get your 21DPO blood test done and if so what where the results I can't remember:dohh: the cramping if not the witch could be something else the only worry is because you never (apparently Od) it could be an annovulatory bleed in which case it could be a bit strange:wacko:
> 
> Debbzi - Hope you strutted your stuff and made him feel well jealous:winkwink:
> 
> Evelyn - A gender reveal bbq how cool is that:happydance: I agree pics please
> 
> Oasis - All I can say is :happydance: you're getting there
> 
> AFM - Going to be phoning the docs in half hour ish for my results - if I'm not (probably not) then I only have to wait until fri before I can test again - if this is not guarding my heart I don't know what is - Oasis I think you will understand what I mean:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

AF is usually around for 5-6 days - this was not AF - that I know.
I'm going to call the DR soon - I didn't have bloods at 21dpo because I have no idea if I ovualted....
Maybe I did O on CD 46? Those first response ovualtion tests were pretty positive...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e

Keep us posted on your call! My fingers are crossed for you XO :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Well ladies it is negative - so must have been a dodgy test when will I learn :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

oh hunnie - i'm sorry it was negative - I feel your pain - my test was negative today - our BFP are somewhere out there!! I promise!!!


----------



## Debbzie

aww ladies.. big hugs!!!
DONT GIVE UP!!!!... like me hahaha... i had good reason to give it a miss !!
XX


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Thanks hun - can you put your chart up in pic form so I can stalk - or is it top secret :haha:

Debbzi - Maybe one day you will forgive him - but right now it sounds as if you are having the time of your life:happydance:

Giggles - Did you decide on a CBFM?:flower:

Oasis - How are you today - symptoms easing? - when is your next scan?:hugs:

Midgey - as always sending BIG :hugs: to you hun

Evelyn and all the other ladies - hope you are feeling well:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## giggles85

garfie said:


> Stephy - Thanks hun - can you put your chart up in pic form so I can stalk - or is it top secret :haha:
> 
> Debbzi - Maybe one day you will forgive him - but right now it sounds as if you are having the time of your life:happydance:
> 
> Giggles - Did you decide on a CBFM?:flower:
> 
> Oasis - How are you today - symptoms easing? - when is your next scan?:hugs:
> 
> Midgey - as always sending BIG :hugs: to you hun
> 
> Evelyn and all the other ladies - hope you are feeling well:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Good morning Garfie,

i'm arguing with myself at the min lol, i have a couple of weeks to decide but i have looked into them and they are expensive, even on ebay they go for quite alot. I might just get CBD and wait for a :) and BD every other day.
Well i'm now on ttc cycle 7 and af due around 28th March.


----------



## StephyB

Garfie - I don't know how to do that! How do I put up in a pic like yours?


----------



## StephyB

ATM - I'm waiting to call the doctor - I've had pains/cramping going on in my lower abs for the past 5 days now - Sometimes wake me up...


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Good luck - good idea to check it out:flower: and I can see it well done :happydance:

Let me know what they say:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

My doctor is horrible!! Said I have to call back tomorrow to get an apt for tomorrow. Nothing they will do today :(


----------



## baby D

awww stephy xxx Did you book an appointment for tomorrrow?


----------



## StephyB

I'm waiting to get a blood pregnancy test done right now. Also got a referral for gyno!!


----------



## Debbzie

Yano wa garfie... i am ! An i may change my mind,buh right now... im still pissed at him !!!

hahaha.. we cant afford sweet F.A at the min ! xx


----------



## garfie

Stephy - :happydance: fingers crossed for you hun - the amount of dancing you have done you so deserve a BFP:flower:

The one good thing they have you on their radar now eh hun:thumbup:

Giggles - I bought a second hand one hun your hand goes no where near the wee stick - so you can't catch anything:winkwink: and they are miles cheaper:winkwink:

Debbzi - At least you are sticking by him (sort of) lets hope he realises how lucky he is:haha:

Oasis - :hugs: hun any scans coming up:flower:

AFM - I just had a 16 day cycle - wtf! anyway lets see what Mr FS makes of that next week shall we:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## giggles85

garfie said:


> Stephy - :happydance: fingers crossed for you hun - the amount of dancing you have done you so deserve a BFP:flower:
> 
> The one good thing they have you on their radar now eh hun:thumbup:
> 
> Giggles - I bought a second hand one hun your hand goes no where near the wee stick - so you can't catch anything:winkwink: and they are miles cheaper:winkwink:
> 
> Debbzi - At least you are sticking by him (sort of) lets hope he realises how lucky he is:haha:
> 
> Oasis - :hugs: hun any scans coming up:flower:
> 
> AFM - I just had a 16 day cycle - wtf! anyway lets see what Mr FS makes of that next week shall we:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I know, i am looking on Ebay but they are still selling for £40+ :nope: It's still more than i was expecting to pay. Gunna get CB Digital for next month and try them.

How's you doin? :flow:


----------



## StephyB

Update:
Negative on my blood test :(
I'm still have pains in my abdomen - have had them since Saturday when I had the brown spotting for a couple hours.
I'm going back into the dr this afternoon - I just want answers!!
What's going on with me?!


----------



## giggles85

StephyB said:


> Update:
> Negative on my blood test :(
> I'm still have pains in my abdomen - have had them since Saturday when I had the brown spotting for a couple hours.
> I'm going back into the dr this afternoon - I just want answers!!
> What's going on with me?!

Aawww Stephy, hope they find out what's causing your pain :flower:
Be stroppy with them, sometimes you need to tell them how to do there job, make them do something.


----------



## garfie

Stephy - How did you get on hun - BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Being sent for an ultrasound today - drinking my water now

I'm scared - checking for cysts and or ectopic pregnancy....


----------



## garfie

Aw hun try and relax - at least you are being seen - keep drinking your water hun you need a nice full bladder (look at it as practice for when you get pg - mind you the probe thing makes you want to wee) so hold it girl:flower:

Good luck sweetheart when is your appointment:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## downanovary

Stephy B i had the same thing last month, low pelvic pain for weeks and brownish spotting. I totally though i was having a early Miscarriage. My doc did and ultrasound and it was and ovarian cyst. Your symptoms seem the same as mine were so hang in there! it will all be okay! Big hUG


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> EvelynnsMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephyB said:
> 
> 
> NOOO it didn't!! After all these temps!! I'm heart broken!! DH is going out tonight and I'm staying in to sulk :(
> 
> As long as you're sulking with wine. :wine: :thumbup: Have a glass for me too, I've been craving it like crazy lately!
> 
> Sending a big hug your way! I keep you in my daily thoughts and your time has to come soon, it just has to! No more stressing!! Can't stress delay or even cause you to skip an ovulation? :hugs:
> 
> Oasis - 2 more weeks until you're over the scary hump!! Aren't you stoked!
> 
> News update : I looked down today, and realized that I can no longer see my feet. Not because of my belly, but because my boobs are so GIGANTIC! Also, I'm getting super queasy again because all of a sudden baby will not stop doing flippy's in my belly! Makes me nauseous for some reason. We get to find out if its a :blue: or a :pink: on April 10th though! We won't find out until April 13th because our pals are throwing us a gender reveal barbeque on the 13th though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks darlin' :flower:
> I only spotted on Saturday and then a tad bit more Sunday - So I don't believe it was AF :shrug:
> Massive cramps all weekend though and had more this morning
> 
> SOOOOO exciting that you get to find out the gender on April 13th!!!
> Take pics of the reveal at the BBQ - I want to see!!
> Are you hoping for boy or girl or it doesn't matter? I know usually it doesn't matter but sometimes baby number 2 has a preference?
> Regardless that is so awesome and I'm so excited for you!!
> XO:hugs:Click to expand...

Will post pictures for sure! We're hoping for a little boy, but overall a healthy baby will make us happy =)


----------



## garfie

Stephy - How did you get on hun? - did they find anything out?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Stephy - What is happening!? Any word with the u/s?

Everybody else - I read through the last 5 pages but for the life of me all I can remember is Debzi going out and looking hot. Pregnancy brain, My memory has gone down the drain!

Any word from Midgey? Someone tell her please that we're still all here for her with open arms when she's ready :)

:hugs: :dust: and a little back pain to you all! <3


----------



## garfie

Evelyn :rofl: at least you remembered Debzi:winkwink:

I've spoken to Midgey and she is still finding it tough of course and is still very emotional - she is trying to work out what her body is up to whether she is O or whether the OPKs are just picking up left over pregnancy hormone - she is waiting to go into to the docs to have her HCG levels checked - I will pass on your love and :hugs:

AFM - Off to the FS on Wednesday - I have quite a list of questions to ask him:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Update ladies - my ultra sound showed that i have multiple ovarian cysts - everything else is coming back negative when it comes to PCOS...but I'm still sore at times with these cysts :(

Downanovary - thanks for letting me know i'm not alone!
How long did it take for your cysts to go away? Did you take anything or do anything to speed this up?


----------



## garfie

Aw Stephy - I'm sorry hun - what did they say? I only ever had one cyst and that was bad enough (it ruptured and I was rushed in for emergency surgery) did they say these would go away on their own? - sometimes they do:hugs: the body can reabsorb them:flower:

Did they give you a name for the cyst - mine was endometrial I think they called it - was damn painful that's all I remember :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok, just wanted to check in and send my love to you all xxx


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Aw Stephy - I'm sorry hun - what did they say? I only ever had one cyst and that was bad enough (it ruptured and I was rushed in for emergency surgery) did they say these would go away on their own? - sometimes they do:hugs: the body can reabsorb them:flower:
> 
> Did they give you a name for the cyst - mine was endometrial I think they called it - was damn painful that's all I remember :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

No name for it yet - but the pains come and go - it's just all a waiting game!!! They don't seem too worried about it - I have a follow up apt booked for April 8 and I am on a referral list for a gynecologist....
:cry:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

StephyB said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Aw Stephy - I'm sorry hun - what did they say? I only ever had one cyst and that was bad enough (it ruptured and I was rushed in for emergency surgery) did they say these would go away on their own? - sometimes they do:hugs: the body can reabsorb them:flower:
> 
> Did they give you a name for the cyst - mine was endometrial I think they called it - was damn painful that's all I remember :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> No name for it yet - but the pains come and go - it's just all a waiting game!!! They don't seem too worried about it - I have a follow up apt booked for April 8 and I am on a referral list for a gynecologist....
> :cry:Click to expand...

I had a cyst on my Right ovary once.. I can't remember what they called it but it was a "blood filled" cyst, and it went away on its own in 1-2 months. Hopefully this helps you! <3


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for asking Fi, I've got my 12 week scan next Tuesday, very nervous! I'm 11 plus 4 today, what I was when I lost my lo last year, will be glad to pass this point xxxxx


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies..

12DPO over here. I have had 3 negatives on dollar store tests although one was broken so hard to say... I dont trust those damn things!

AF is due tomorrow or Wednesday - quite sure I am out despite a few promising symptoms.. I think those BFN are probably right!

FX for you all,


----------



## Debbzie

Hey girls !!!!
Hope everyone is ok ! ... hehehe !

Thanks for remembering me being super hot ! haha :wink:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

It's quiet.. Too quiet. Hope everybody is okay! Happy Easter to all <3


----------



## Oasis717

I did post to say hi:) Happy Easter xx


----------



## downanovary

StephyB

Hope you are feeling better! I just had one all beit large Cyst but i can't imagine 3! My pain just seems to be getting better over time and my doc is also not to worried about it either so hopefully everything works out for you. 

baby dust for you this month!


----------



## midgey123

Hi ladies everything's ok over here and thank you for the well wishes it means so much to me loads of love to you all I'm changing the name of the thread :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Hi Ladies!!
Hope everyone is doing fantastic!
I have had a very rough 2 weeks - in a lot of pain from these cysts - then that got me depressed :cry:
On Saturday I woke up feeling fantastic!:happydance:
The pain is gone! Took my temp today and it was 36.51! Which should indicate that I have O'd - sad we have not BD these past couple of weeks due to me being in pain - but the witch should be here by April 12 if my temp is accurate - really wish I would have kept up with the temping while I was in pain, but I was sad
Anyways - I hope my body is getting back to normal!

Midgey - hunny - its so nice to hear from you! I'm glad things are ok X:hugs:
Garfie - you around hun?? I haven't seen an update...:hugs:

All the other ladies - Hope everything is great on your end!:flower::hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Sarah, lovely hear from you, I did email you hunni, wishing you loads luck and lots luv, really hope you're ok xxxxxx
Had my 12 week scan today, not one marker for abnormalities and perfect hb. Lo was doing acrobats and was very active, I've been feeling them move for a while now. All perfect with the scan but still have to wait for blood results, luv to all xxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Midgey - So glad to see you back! Hoe are you feeling? We're all here for you if you ever need anything!

Oasis - Amazing news!! Fantastic looking u/s too!

Not sure how many of you wonderful ladies believe in a higher power, but if you do my family could really use your prayers this week. 

Thursday my "dad" verbally abused me, my husband, and my 4 year old daughter. Telling him he was an alcoholic, and can't put anything before beer. Telling my daughter who was scared out of her mind and crying that she needed to grow up and she was a disappointment, and basically telling me I was an awful mom. I've heard it all before, he's been like this my whole life.. but never to my daughter or husband. It all stemmed from her wanting to come home at a sleepover at his house because she was sick and scared. I then discovered bruises on her arm the next day.. and my 4 year old told me they were from him when he told her to never come to his house ever again. Wish granted, ya prick!

So at 2:30 am (shortly after leaving) I get very very crampy, which was very painful. I got in the car and I told my husband "I really hope I just peed my pants". We get home, I lay down with my rice sock on and relax the best that I can. We ended up going into the hospital at 4 pm the next day due to the leaking and constant pain. They checked for amnio fluid and it came back fine, my water wasn't broken.. just excess discharge (thank god!) but they told me to not stress anymore (good luck.) So we went home.

The next day we get the news that my husbands father who has an aggressive form of cancer has anywhere from 2 days to 2 weeks to live. 

Now tell me not to stress.

SO THEN! Yesterday I get the news that my friend Cat who is 32 weeks pregnant has gone into labor, and her water broke! 

What a whirlwind weekend. Anyways, As you see we could use prayers and warm fuzzies, and all that you want to send our way!


----------



## garfie

Evelyn - I'll send you lots and lots of warm fuzzies - omg I was literally holding my breath when I read your post - you poor thing - BIG :hugs:

Midgey - So pleased you are back - I have missed you - but after this month you won't be able to encourage me to POAS for a few months:haha: as FS said we have to have protected sex or better still abstain until all the blood results are back and the tests are completed - so at least 3 months:cry: will be cheering you on from the side line though:happydance:

Becks - Fabby pics once again - I hope you can start to relax now:winkwink:

Stephy - So sorry you have been feeling crappy - I remember I was quite down with my cyst to:cry: so pleased you woke up feeling fan bloody tastic :happydance:well hopefully next month you can go back to temping and I can go back to stalking:haha:

AFM - FF has test date for the 10 April (as I said this is the last one for a while:cry:) so wish me luck ladies maybe I won't need to spend at least 5 visits to the FS in a different county if I get my BFP this month:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Fi, feeling so much better now yesxx wishing you loads luck for a bfp! Xxx


----------



## baby D

so glad you are back, Midgey xxxxxx

Oasis, glad everything is well with baby x

Evelynnsmum -- so sorry your dad was so awful. Your poor daughter xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much baby d, we're so happy it went so well:) xxx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

Need some advice ladies... haven't*post*on in a while.. so I been charting my af to see when I ov cause my period was all over the place but it seem the last 3months I had 19-20day cycle and by my calendars on my phone 2 say am 3days late and the other one said am 1day late (I have 3of them lol) what one do u think I should trust or should I not test and just wait it out am going crazy over here and yet I don't know wat dpo I am cuz I didn't use a opk or temp this cycle it was more of a go wit the flow kind of thing..I thought I was out for sure this cycle cuz we didn't Bd that much and my dh was out of town for a week so I was for sure I was out... sorry for ranting but any advice would be helpful *Thanks


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So I suffered a chemical am so sick right :'(


----------



## baby D

Wishin xxxxx I am so sorry hun xxx Hoping you are ok x


----------



## Oasis717

Really sorry wishin, sending you lots luv, hope you're ok xxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

I'm so sorry to hear that wishin, I'll keep you and your family in my prayers!


----------



## baby D

So AF due today (ignore ticker) no sign yet and my temps have been between 36.2 and 37 --- normally 35.8.

hows everyone else?


----------



## Oasis717

That's a really good sign baby d, my temp was up and crept up when I got my bfp, everything crossed for you! Feeling sick today after having a four day break, thought I was shot of it but no lol xxxx


----------



## garfie

Wishin - so sorry hun unfortunately to many women suffer them - BIG :hugs: 

Baby D - If my temp is 37 I'm either ill or pg - so when are you going to test:happydance:

Oasis - So sorry you are feeling sick - no actually I'm glad you are :haha: (I mean that in the nicest possible way):winkwink:

Stephy - What are you up to?:flower:

Midgey - Not heard from you from a while - hope you are okay:hugs:

AFM - 8DPO got cramping and all the usual signs so no doubt she is on her way - although this month I have made it to CD22 not like last month a 16 day cycle :cry: as you know after this cycle I have to give up for a few months - but don't worry you won't get rid of me that easily I will still be stalking and cheering you all on from the side lines:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby D

Thanks Garfie -- gonna hold on a day or two as I do have the odd longer cycle and I am now getting my typical pre AF arrival cramps :dohh:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Unfortunately my father in law passed away on wednesday. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, and he's up where he's comfortable now and that's all we can ask for =).

On a lighter note, We didn't go ahead with the gender reveal party with everything going on.. but we did find out some news!
 



Attached Files:







21 WKS_1.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 6









21 WKS_2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7









21 WKS_6.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## baby D

Awwww amazing! Just amazing! Huge congratulations!!


----------



## Oasis717

That's a clear boy there!!! Congrats xxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Oasis717 said:


> That's a clear boy there!!! Congrats xxx

That's what I said! There was no doubt about it that it was a boy, he was giving us a good "shot". Thank you! <3 Now I just have to learn how to raise a boy... :wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I've got an identical scan pic leaving no doubt at all with ds 4 and after two angels as girls he's been a terror since 10months! Bless him xxx


----------



## baby D

AF here grrrrr


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no:( I am sorry baby d:( xxxxx


----------



## Debbzie

hey girls ! sorry not been on... arrggghhh family shit n job hunting an now im doing AVON hahaha... my life gets worse !.. oH did something fukin stupid... and is now grovelling ! sum ppl wudnt be so forgiving buh hey... he didnt ACTUALLY do anything propper !... so... let me in on news???? xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Hiya Debs, hope you're ok:) an Avon lady, well that's good for doing your own hours etc, hope it works out for you, I'm doing really well, sickness has just about gone and really starting to show now, my boobs are ginormous lol, dh is loving that ha, loads luck with the Avon xxxx


----------



## garfie

Hiya Debs :hugs:

From one Avon lady to another - it can be quite fun, I made a lot of new friends:happydance:

Not to mention the discounts in cheap makeup :haha:

If you need any help just shout.

My news - Is in my signature hun - don't wanna have to say out loud or else I might start to :cry:

Hope all the other ladies are well.

Glad to hear the sickness is easing Oasis :flower:

I'll keep stalking but at the minute still feeling sad:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I've only just read your post on our other thread Fi, I'm sorry I must of missed, I'm so sorry you're feeling sad, theres still time hunni don't worry, I want another after this one and I still think there's time, loads luv to you xxx


----------



## Debbzie

awwww gd gd oasis !!! enjoy why it lasts :)

aww garfie thanks hun,an im soo sorry :hugs:

well, oh has packed in the drinking its been 17days!!!,from every night... so im proud.. otha day i 'come on' or so i think.. it was really really dark red ! hen spotting n i had migranes!!! so bad i felt sick. same the day after... then i went bed at 7:45,woke up at 10.30 n went loo,to find a massive fleshy time thing in my knickers... bleeding stopped.. n then now im brown :( wtf????

hope everyones ok xxx love to allll xxx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So I guess am back in the tww as my apps on my phone said I ov the 13th, 15th &17th I have 3different apps lol so be bding since the 11th until this morning da 18th hope we cover all bases and can catch dat egg


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So I guess am back in the tww as my apps on my phone said I ov the 13th, 15th &17th I have 3different apps lol so be bding since the 11th until this morning da 18th hope we cover all bases and can catch dat egg


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all? - come on any updates?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I was going to ask the same, how is everyone? Xxxxxx hope you're ok Fi xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hello everyone , nothing to report here but temp taking continues to be all over the place due to our new arrival who wakes us up at all hours to pee . No consistency in time of temp taking thins month . Yesterday was 7.30 today 5.05am ! Wonder has that something got to do with it being below the cover line ?? Ah well whatever way I take my temp isn't going to change the outcome this month . That is up to Mother Nature :)


----------



## EvelynnsMom

How are you feeling Oasis?? <3. How's the bean growing?? Gender soon!!

Stephy - How's everything going with the testing wise, I'm anticipating a :bfp: from you soon!! I can feel it!

Midgey - Still sending you some serious hugs!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi hun, yes doing really well!!! I've got my scan two weeks from tomorrow, I can't wait! Hope you're ok xxxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Happy (American) Mothers Day to all of you! <3


----------



## StephyB

HI Ladies!!

Sorry - haven't been on in awhile!
Been taking a break from everything and it seems to be working!
I am still temping and that's just so I can make sure my cycles are actually getting on track!
Last cycle was a LONG 77 days!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e

Hope everyone is well!! Would love to hear from all of you!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi stephy! Lovely to hear from you, hope you're ok:) I'm doing really well 5 months on Saturday can't believe it's halfway through nearly lol xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Hi stephy! Lovely to hear from you, hope you're ok:) I'm doing really well 5 months on Saturday can't believe it's halfway through nearly lol xxxx

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :happydance: time has flown by for you!!! So happy to hear you are well!! X:happydance:


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Stephy is alive and well!! Hooray!! <3. Wow! What a long cycle!! I can't believe you're flying by Oasis! Sometimes I forget that we're only 7 weeks apart!!! Boy or girl??


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies -- sorry been on lately! Hectic times! Good to read everyone's updates x


----------



## Oasis717

I find out on the 21st hun, if baby cooperates that is lol, hey baby d good to hear from you, hope you're ok xxxxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

Oasis717 said:


> I find out on the 21st hun, if baby cooperates that is lol, hey baby d good to hear from you, hope you're ok xxxxx

Oooh! Happy Birthday to me! The 21st is my birthday! I think I have horrible pregnant brain, because you told me the date before. <3


----------



## Oasis717

Oh really! How funny lol, I have baby brain all the time:) xxxx


----------



## baby D

Oasis??? Are you sharing the gender? It was today right?


----------



## Oasis717

God you've gotta good memory hunni!! It was today and it's.......a boy!! I actually saw it was before the sonographer lol, no doubts there, 100% boy! We're over the moon and everything else was perfect:) xxx


----------



## EvelynnsMom

YAAAAY! Welcome to the blue side!! :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni. Our son 4 is so pleased he wanted a brother lol xxxx


----------



## baby D

Awww perfect x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks baby d:) how are you hunni, what's happening with you, anything new xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Wow the last post was in May hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Hi Oasis!
Hope all is going great with you :)
I posted a pic today in the pregnancy test section. I keep seeing a line on the cheap pregnancy tests that I'm taking bit can't see color. So it's probably nothing. 
This mornings looked like it had color but I had left it for an hour. So I guess time will tell. I'm either going for blood or taking a not so cheap test tomorrow


----------



## Oasis717

Hi hunni! Yes doing really well:) less than 6 weeks to go, no problems at all throughout and last scan at 33 weeks showed Brooklyn growing perfectly at 4lb 6. Hope you're ok will go look at your test, yes best thing to do is do an early test tomorrow. I did find that my wee gave a stronger result later in the day though fmu never worked we'll for me xx. Becks


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Hi hunni! Yes doing really well:) less than 6 weeks to go, no problems at all throughout and last scan at 33 weeks showed Brooklyn growing perfectly at 4lb 6. Hope you're ok will go look at your test, yes best thing to do is do an early test tomorrow. I did find that my wee gave a stronger result later in the day though fmu never worked we'll for me xx. Becks

So HAPPY you and baby Brooklyn are doing well!! LOVE that name!! X
Thanks so much for looking at my test! Trying not to get my hopes up as I was diagnosed with PCOS so I have NO idea when I ovulated because I planned on starting clomid next month. 
I'm going to pick up a First response for tomorrow morning - I did see a pinkish line though. Time will tell I guess....


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) honestly my test (and I used the same tests as you) looked like that at 7dpo. If I left the test all day which I often did I wouldn't get a line no matter how long it was left! Everything crossed for you and that's often how it goes, just as you're about to start fertility treatment you fall naturally. So so excited for your next test. I miss testing lol. But as we plan on trying again after Brooklyn maybe ill be testing again sooner than I think lol xxx.


----------



## garfie

Stephy - I'm still here - put your test up :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

It's nothing :( must have been a nasty Evap line :( on to clomid I guess
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StephyB

I knew I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up at all!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oasis717

It would have been hard not to that was indeed a nasty, convincing evap and I would of got my hopes up too. So sorry sweet. But masses of luck with the Clomid, I know so many people that have fallen on that. Try not to get too down a out it you've every chance with the fertility treatment! Hoping so much for you:) xxx.


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> It would have been hard not to that was indeed a nasty, convincing evap and I would of got my hopes up too. So sorry sweet. But masses of luck with the Clomid, I know so many people that have fallen on that. Try not to get too down a out it you've every chance with the fertility treatment! Hoping so much for you:) xxx.

Thanks so much Hun :) hubby and I are off to Cuba for a weeks vacation on Saturday. I plan to lay on the beach with a good read! 
Start everything when we get back all relaxed! 
I haven't read up much about clomid. Maybe I will when I get back. Right now - I'm trying to just stay relaxed (if that's at all possible) I will still take another test Friday morning just to be sure!!


----------



## Oasis717

That's a fantastic idea, just chill and enjoy, sounds amazing, I've known many over time that fell on Clomid inc a friend with twin girls:) have a wonderful holiday, relax and enjoy! Really looking forward to your updates:) xxx.


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Enjoy your trip - I'm sure you will:winkwink:

Looking forward to your update when you come back :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Thanks so much for the continued support ladies!! Xo


----------



## Oasis717

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Any news? are you back yet:wacko:

Where are all the other ladies - I miss this thread:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I know Hun I wonder how everyone is too! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

Hi ladies!! I just got back yesterday! Had a great holiday :) read my book on the beach everyday!
Took my temp yesterday and today and they seem to be past O temps BUT I'm not sure as I didn't temp on holidays. 
Guess time will tell and if my temps haven't gone down then MAYBE I o'd before holidays or during. 
Have not taken provera just in case my body did this naturally!!

Hope you are all well - I despartley miss this thread!!


----------



## Oasis717

Glad you had such a good time!! It's been pouring all day in not so sunny England so I could do with getting away lol xxx


----------



## StephyB

Awwww rain is no fun:( 
How are you feeling other wise?


----------



## Oasis717

At the mo I've been having bh quite strong for nearly two hours so I'd like them to go away lol. I'm ok apart from the usual end of pregnancy niggles:) xx


----------



## StephyB

Darn BH  
Glad you're doing well Hun!! 

I can't wait to take my temp tomorrow morning!! I hope it stays high!! And I hope I od on vacation - got in Tons of BDing lol


----------



## StephyB

This mornings temp was 36.80!! This has to be past O temps!!! Has to be!!
I might be tossing more in my sleep but I'm not talking or getting up, hopefully tossing has nothing to do with these temps!


----------



## garfie

Stephy - I deff think you are at least 3DPO - obviously hard to tell by the chart but I think FF will be saying you have Od in a few days:happydance::happydance:(about bloody time I bet you're thinking:haha:)

Oasis - It's raining here as well - deff turned to autumn overnight:cry: wondering if that is why my temp has slightly dipped this morning, or was it the fact I slept alone (hubby said I was too hot - to sleep next too:shrug:) Your body seems to be getting itself ready - not long now:happydance:

Oh well I will test tomorrow - FF says Thursday but when do I take notice of that:haha: I am already on CD27 which is a long cycle for me (sorry Steph:hugs:) if you don't count last months:dohh:

:hugs: to the last three remaining ladies unless there are any stalkers out there:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Yes! It is about time lol
I really really hope that O happened before the end of my trip because we didn't BD the last couple of days :cry:

Garfie - your chart looks pretty good!!:hugs:

Oasis - You have everything ready for Brooklyn!?
:happydance:


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Don't worry his men were lined up and ready for duty.:winkwink:

I will be surprised if I get a BFP this month whilst we managed lots of :sex: on holiday it stopped when the kids came back the 26 August:dohh:

We did manage one sneaky one on O day according to FF - so we shall see if that was enough:happydance:

My chart does look impressive but maybe that's because my body is still screwed up from the DNC (2nd cycle):dohh:

Is it morning yet:haha::haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Garfie :)
I've got everything crossed for you and I right now!!

All it takes is that ONE time!!

Here's hoping it happens for the both of us!!
XO


----------



## StephyB

I called my OBGYN and told him what is going on with my temps and he's just given me a req for blood!! Yippee!! I will know soon if I have O'd!!


----------



## Oasis717

Fi you're chart looks v promising!!!! I have absolutely everything crossed for you!! Xxx
Stephy that's brill news. Hope you find out soon:) we are all ready to go this end. Set the Moses basket up today, seems surreal he'll be sleeping in it soon :0 hospital bag all ready to go, clothes all washed, cot and travel system being picked up this week by mil (we don't have a car) so yes. All ready. Well I'm not lol I'm scared stupid cause of last time:( doing my birth plan at mw's on Thursday:) xxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis - that's SO exciting! you need to start posting pics of everything :crib: Moses basket...etc...Do you have a nursery? Don't be scared! Everything will be just fine :) 

Garfie - how's it going over there?!

I didn't go for blood this morning, slept in :blush:
And I'm kinda putting it off because I know even tho temps are up, I'm going to do blood and it's not going to confirm O and then I'm going to be sad, and start provera. And I'm just so damn frustrated!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Oasis717

I understand that hunni, sometimes we cope better not knowing things but then it also could be good news! It's a dilemma:( no we don't have a nusery as our house has three bedrooms so no spare room. Brooklyn will be in with us then share with ds 4 when old enough:) xxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> I understand that hunni, sometimes we cope better not knowing things but then it also could be good news! It's a dilemma:( no we don't have a nusery as our house has three bedrooms so no spare room. Brooklyn will be in with us then share with ds 4 when old enough:) xxx


I know - I'm going to suck it up and go for blood tomorrow morning :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Yay:) good luck! I've got mw this morning and doing my birth plan. I think this is the last time I see her until I have a sweep! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks! 
I went, blood is done. Now the wait :(

Temps are still up - probably got a parasite from Cuba! :(

Good Luck with the MW today! Fill me in later!


----------



## Oasis717

Had a great mw app today, my bp was the lowest it's been the whole pregnancy 102/68 and measuring exactly 37 weeks:) I was also weighed as to attend our local birthing centre with pool etc your bmi can't go above a certain limit. I was shocked to find out my total weight gain was 5kg or 11 lbs! My bmi has only gone up 1.5, my mw said this was amazing and most women's go much higher than that so am really pleased. She put it down to how active I've been. You can't have an epidural at the centre, it's like a home from home with iPod docking stations, lava lamps, birthing pool etc. at any point if needed I can be transferred to the normal delivery unit as the centre is on the hospital grounds. All in all very happy. Brooklyns not engaged but he is head down and on the brim of my pelvis so all ready to go:) next app is in 2 weeks and I'm booked in for a sweep at 40 + 7 x.


----------



## garfie

Stephy - well done you being brave enough to go for bloods - I think they will confirm O - when do you get results so we can obsess with you:hugs:

Becks - So pleased the M/W appointment went well - with my first pregnancy you couldn't even tell I was pregnant really I had this neat little ball, with my second there was no mistaking :haha: and with subsequent pregnancies I have shown earlier and earlier and put on weight quicker and quicker well done you for keeping your BMI low and for staying so active - so much easier to shift the baby weight later:happydance:

AFM - Well I did a test and got a BFN - not sure if temps are up because I'm on progesterone or what - I will give it a few more days and then if I keep getting BFN maybe a trip to the doc is in order:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Oasis! You are my hero!!! 11 lbs?! That's it!!! Way to go girl! that's awesome!! So happy to hear everything went so well -sounds like a lovely place to have a baby!!
The count down is on now! Won't be long until you're holding Brooklyn!! WOO HOO!!:happydance:

Thanks Garfie! They nurse said it could take 2 days for results, in the mean time i'm trying to grip myself on the fact that I haven't ovulated and they will tell me to take provera soon and then start clomid. So I'm now obsessing with Clomid Success Stories!
Your temps still look promising and I've still got everything crossed for you my dear!!:flower:

:)

I'm going shopping on my lunch break for some new fall clothes, decided that will help me feel better as well :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you both:) Fi I agree those temps still look VERY promising!!! Excited to see what happens. And Stephy you may well have ovulated but I see why you're looking at it this way so as not to be disappointed if you haven't. Excited to know your results too! I was really shocked at the 11lbs cause I feel huge and the mw said I'd got a lot bigger in the last two weeks but yes hopefully it will make things much easier after weight loss wise before we try for another cause next time I'm determined not to start out overweight! Xx


----------



## StephyB

:cry:Temp dropped this morning :cry:
I'm a basket case of emotions today :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Aww hunni:( I know how that feels I've been the same emotion wise cause hormones rate again at the end xxx


----------



## StephyB

ugh...I'm pulling at straws right now - trying to compare my charts! But it doesn't help that I didn't temp on vacation :(

I should have!!


----------



## garfie

Stephy - BIG :hugs: one more day until your results:happydance:

Becks - I can remember those days just - do I want to laugh or cry the hormones at the end are the pits:hugs:

AFM - Still BFN - not sure if it's the progesterone that is keeping temps up or what:shrug: but and I've only just realised this I had a 14day LP last month (first cycle after DNC) so I think I will give it until at least 16DPO and then come off if no BFP - before last month my LP was anything from 5 -11DPO:wacko: 11DPO being average:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

:hugs:
Thanks Garfie
I really hope they call back with my results today.

My bb's are sore, I'm starving, and I had a sharp pain in my left side yesterday - I'm probably making this all up in my head LOL

Your temps still look really good! I upgraded to the VIP membership on FF for 30 days.:blush:..I was reading a lot about women that don't get positives until about 18-20 dpo! And get neg's up until then!!


----------



## StephyB

Morning Ladies!
How's everyone doing? 
My temp is still up - why can't I find the courage to test?!!!

Garfie - did you just have an implementation dip?!


----------



## StephyB

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/411f1e/?o=1&
What do you ladies think about this?
I know it's SO hard since I can't pin point ovulation with the lack of temps leading up to it


----------



## StephyB

I finally got fed up with waiting for be dr to call me back!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't believe it yay!!!!! I'm so so happy for you I can't tell you. Congratulations!!! Xxx.


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Hun!!!! I'm pretty excited :) and oh so very happy!!! XO


----------



## Oasis717

After all this time:) I'm so over the moon for you all I really am. You never gave up and look how it's paid off!! That was the best news I'd read in such a long time. So excited for you xxx. X


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> After all this time:) I'm so over the moon for you all I really am. You never gave up and look how it's paid off!! That was the best news I'd read in such a long time. So excited for you xxx. X

Awe thank you!
The trip to cuba was worth every penny we paid ;)
I'm a tad bit worried this morning as my temp went to 36.67!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Try not to worry too much, easier said than done, I took my temp til 10 weeks pregnant and it caused me nothing but problems when it plummeted on the odd occasion which it certainly did and I convinced myself I would mc but here I am at nearly 38 weeks lol. It's taught me to temp to get pregnant then step away from the thermometer !! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Try not to worry too much, easier said than done, I took my temp til 10 weeks pregnant and it caused me nothing but problems when it plummeted on the odd occasion which it certainly did and I convinced myself I would mc but here I am at nearly 38 weeks lol. It's taught me to temp to get pregnant then step away from the thermometer !! Xxx

Good advice Oasis! I will be stepping away from the thermometer!
I'm still in shock!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo:


----------



## garfie

:happydance: congrats stephy I knew it thats the best news I've heard for a while :happydance:

I agree step away from the thermometer.

Rest up mama 

My turn next:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> :happydance: congrats stephy I knew it thats the best news I've heard for a while :happydance:
> 
> I agree step away from the thermometer.
> 
> Rest up mama
> 
> My turn next:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

THANKS GARFIE!!!!!!!!!!!!
It is SO your turn next!! I can't wait! Maybe we can be bump buddies too?!?!


----------



## Oasis717

Fi I was so sorry to read the news on our over 40 thread, especially when you were told all was well. Thinking of you and it most definitely is your turn next!!! Xxx

Loving the tickers Stephy and honestly my temp dropped terribly sometimes and I caused myself unnecessary worry the same as I did with constantly taking tests to see them darken (which I did for 6 weeks!) next time I shall temp til I get my positive then step away from the thermometer and the tests lol. If I'm lucky enough to have another at my time:) xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Oasis - I just told hubby I could probably do a test from now until I get some reassurance with a u/s!

Garfie! I'm so sorry to read this news:hugs:
It is so your turn next! I can feel it :hugs: Always here for you!


I just called my OB - they STILL haven't rec'd my blood work results!
Told them I got 2 positives and not sure when I o'd
I will be tracking down that blood work today!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Ooo definitely get on the case! Xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Ok - I tracked down results...Blood as of last Thursday (a week ago) confirmed that I ovulated but was negative blood for pregnancy!
DR said obviously baby could have implanted since then....which I think happened Saturday Sept 14th...but he won't see me until Oct 21 to confirm!!!!

WTH!? I'll have myself drove insane by then!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Omg what a wait!!! Yes I'm betting that's what happened. You have wait all that time:( another pregnancy test will be needed lol xxx


----------



## StephyB

LOL I am going home at lunch time to take another one!
And I order 2 FRER online as well as 2 CB digi's online lol

If this is what is takes to ease my mind, then so be it!

Hubby already asked if we could go and buy tests in bulk somewhere lol


----------



## Oasis717

Haha I did buy mine in bulk lol it saved us money! I took loads I really did cost a fortune. If that's what helps you, go for it! Xx


----------



## StephyB

All my harassing at the doctor's has paid off!
they are sending for blood today to confirm :)


----------



## Oasis717

Good for you! Shouldn't have to keep on at them they should do it anyway but at least you will get confirmation now:) xxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Fi I was so sorry to read the news on our over 40 thread, especially when you were told all was well. Thinking of you and it most definitely is your turn next!!! Xxx
> 
> Loving the tickers Stephy and honestly my temp dropped terribly sometimes and I caused myself unnecessary worry the same as I did with constantly taking tests to see them darken (which I did for 6 weeks!) next time I shall temp til I get my positive then step away from the thermometer and the tests lol. If I'm lucky enough to have another at my time:) xxxx

Oasis - I didn't stop temping :( and this mornings temp is VERY low!! Pre O temp of 36.35!! I'm so scared :( :( :(


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no:( I understand why you're scared:( have you done any more tests? Any symptoms? Xx


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Hun please try and keep calm, of course we can understand your concerns:hugs:

Did you get your blood results back from the Docs - I have had a dip in temps both with the terrible thing and also because of late implantation.

Do you know how far on you are - have you got any cramping/bleeding?

Please try and rest up and make sure you drink plenty.

Can you have another blood draw?

BIG :hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I agree with Fi, I know you're scared but it's not always what you think it is. There could be other reasons and right now it's just based on temperature so try not to panic right now hunni xx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks ladies. I did take another cb digi test. Still says "pregnant 1-2 weeks". Really wish I knew when I ovulated!! My one blood test confirmed pregnancy but my beta level was 32. So I have to go back this week for more blood to make sure beta levels are going up. 

As of September 12 my blood had only confirmed ovulation but no pregnancy.
Then blood in September 19 a week later confirmed pregnancy with the low beta level of 32. 

I'm trying to remain calm. It's hard


----------



## Oasis717

It is hard:( it's awful being stuck in limbo and not knowing what's going on. I know I was there last year:( try to remain positive. I know it's hard but to my knowledge a big dip in temp that would signify a mc would be followed almost immediately with bleeding which you haven't got. I know how hard it is I really do. I remember. Hang in there hunni xxx


----------



## StephyB

Thank you.... xxxx
no bleeding....I keep checking

Going to make sure I drink lots of water today....

Maybe this is my sign to stop temping and testing and just keep positive...


----------



## StephyB

I have some cramping - but I've had cramps on and off since last Sept 14...
So this isn't new.


----------



## Oasis717

I had cramps too in the early days and it worried me silly as did any temperature drops. I honestly think the best way to watch out for a mc is bleeding. Next time I won't be temping past the bfp just because of my experience and the panic any drops caused me which we're all for nothing! You've every reason to be positive hunni:) xxx


----------



## StephyB

I'm bleeding now!!! :( :( :(


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no:( Steph I'm so sorry. Xxx.


----------



## StephyB

:cry:i'm going to the dr in an hour:cry:
I'm assuming this is what they refer to as a chemical?! :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## garfie

Oh Hun

I am so sorry :hugs: this may be what is referred to a chemical (although lots of women have bleeding early on in pregnancy) etc.

Are you cramping as well - like period cramping?

Although the prognosis doesn't look to good at the moment hun - keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping it is just little one settling in:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

There is a chance that its not a chemical but coupled with the drop in temp I just don't know Hun. Praying that it's good news for youxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks for your continued support ladies xx means the world to me!
Went for blood. They are checking beta levels and my blood type. I won't know anything until tomorrow morning :( 
I'm cramping though. Same cramps I've had since last Saturday. :(


----------



## garfie

Hun 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that it is good news tomorrow - usually a drop like that for me only means one thing:cry:

Maybe tomorrow you can take your temp again - if you feel strong enough so you have an idea what is going on.

For now though mama until told otherwise you are pregnant - you must keep hydrated and rest up and be kind to yourself.

You know me and Becks are here whatever the outcome:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Defiantly taking my temp tomorrow morning. Hubby just bought me horrible comfort food - McDonald's. Know I shouldn't have it. But I needed it 
So thankful that our companies we work for were understanding today. He left work early this morning to pick me up and came with me to the doctors and took me for blood. Poor guy probably doesn't know what to think right now. 
He said "maybe that was excess blood and the little bugger is still up there!" Bless his heart!


----------



## Oasis717

Try not to loose hope til you know for surexxxx Fi's right we are here for you 100% no matter what. We're both rooting for you xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Stupid temp is playing games with me - went up to 36.51 this morning.

Should be able to get blood results this morning....put me out of my misery!!


----------



## Oasis717

I so so hope it's just a bit of early pregnancy bleeding. I'm so hoping for you:) xxx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks hun xxx
It's very hard for me to remain positive right now.

I'm so happy and lucky to have you ladies!!!


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Any news yet - perhaps just a thought maybe you were carrying two and one has vanished - hence the slight temp increase? has it just gone above the line or shot up?

For me personally to be pregnant I need to be above 37, but everyone is different.

I hope it is early pregnancy bleeding to - and after what you have been through well done hubby for buying you comfort food, who knows he might have to keep shooting out to Mcds if that's your craving so he best get used to it:happydance:

Still keeping my fingers crossed :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

No news yet - just called the dr and they don't have the results yet :( 
I will call back again after lunch...
36.51 is usually a post ovulation temp for me - but who know's!
FF never did detect O probably due to the fact that I missed a whole week of temps prior to ovulating!
Bleeding hasn't eased up....so that can't be a good sign at all :(
I just want to know now. It's like "let's get this over with!", sounds bad, I know...
But I need to stop my mind from racing around all the time!

Honestly hubby has been amazing, I know he is hurting on the inside but staying strong for me. I've learned that he will always be the positive one.


----------



## StephyB

Garfie - You're right about drinking the water!
Nurse said I was very dehydrated yesterday as she couldn't find a vein for blood!
And that's not like me...I drink a ton of water, so I'm making sure I drink even more today!!!


----------



## garfie

Stephy - I understand where you are coming from totally hun - so pleased hubby is being so supportive, either way you will need his support in the next few days, weeks, months:flower:

I wouldn't worry about FF - you got a positive test and also a positive HCG - so whatever happens you are pregnant:happydance:

You must must must drink plenty hun - while you are pregnant it helps with symptoms and keeping the blood flowing - should it be the other way it will help flush everything out easier.:wacko:

All your emotions are normal at this point in time hun - so don't beat yourself up about it.

Still got my fingers crossed for some good news

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

I'm having a miscarriage is what they confirmed
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## garfie

Aw sweetheart I am so so sorry - was hoping it would be good news:cry:

Please remember we are here for you - take some time, be kind to yourself cry when you need to and we are here for you when you are ready:flower:

Massive :hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Thank you....I'm not even sure what to feel right now
I'm at work....going home.....


----------



## Oasis717

Oh hunni I'm so terribly sorry, I was praying it was good news, you just can't help but hope. I know exactly how you feel we both do. We totally understand, here for you no matter what. Xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis - how are you feeling? any baby signs!?

garfie - how are you doing hun?

I've had a rough week - but it's getting better....i'm getting the word "Hope" tattooed on me in the next couple of weeks. You always have Hope right?


----------



## garfie

Yes hun you do have to always have hope - what a lovely idea for a tatoo:flower: if I didn't have hope that it would happen I would have given up a long time ago.

So are you ready to try again yet - or are you waiting a cycle?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

My OB said not to try until he sees me on Oct 21...not sure what is happening at that apt but I won't do any trying until allowed.
I bet I don't even ovulate before Oct 21...temps dropped down really low today....so HCG must be out of my system.

I've been getting back on track with clean eating and going to the gym for crossfit..
Running in the 5K Breast Cancer run this Sunday as well.


----------



## Oasis717

No baby signs as yet Hun, I'm still here! Beautiful idea for the tattoo and so right there is always always hope. I like that name for a little girl you know! Loads of luck for your run xxx


----------



## StephyB

Hi Ladies,
I need your opinions because I know both of you have been through miscarriages.
Just went to the bathroom and saw TONS of EWCM...
Now - based on my June cycle I ovulated the day after I saw EWCM....
In your mind, should I BD tonight and "try"? Or let it go?
MY OB told me not to do anything until I had my next apt...which is today! 
So I'm thinking if I go to my apt and he says go ahead...I'm going to try...

What do you think?


----------



## garfie

Hun

This was your first m/c right? - so there is no need to think that you will have another at this moment in time.:flower:

I say if your body is giving you the sign you are fertile and there is no medical reason not to go for it - I would listen to your body.

Off course take into account of what the Dr may say - but in my experience they don't tend to comment to much when you have only had one m/c:cry:

Keep us updated - Becks might be a bit busy at the moment with the baby so don't be to upset if she doesn't respond - I'm sure she still loves ya!:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Garfie XOXO
I will wait to see what the Dr says today - The way I look at my MC is - by body hadn't had a period in 115 days!! It needed all new stuff in there to conceive a healthy baby :)

Thanks again for your advice - I will keep you posted and appreciate the both of you continuously being here for me 

X


----------



## Oasis717

I'm still here Hun don't worry! Not on quite so much as Fi said but still here for you:) totally agree with Fi if you feel your body is ready then it is. I got pregnant following on from two losses and Brooklyn is perfect so it def can be done! You will get there give it all the chances you can I say:) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Thank you both for your responses!
I went to the OB and told him that I saw tons of EWCM :)
He agreed it was a good sign and to go ahead with BD'ing ;)
Did just that last night :)
Trying to decide if I should give it another go tonight lol
Now I wait to see if my temp rises


----------



## garfie

Stephy - That's great news - I say if you want to and have the energy:haha: go for it:happydance:

If not you're men are lined up from last night:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Garfie!
I'm hoping this is ovulation coming!!
If anything - this will be a record for ovulating before CD36!!
AND if this happens - osteopath is my new GOD!


----------



## Oasis717

Hoping you ovulate sooner!!! Would be fantastic! Lots luck xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Oasis!! 

Keep you're fingers and toes crossed for me ladies :)


----------



## Oasis717

Keeping everything crossed!!!!! Xxx.


----------



## StephyB

Temp spiked this morning but still have watery cm....no BD last night....opk was darker yesterday....so I will try to get in some more BD'ing tonight!


----------



## garfie

:happydance: fingers tightly crossed for you hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Thank you!
Hope I haven't O'd yet!!!
Or if I have - I hope my one time was good enough!!
I really want to be able to conceive without clomid


----------



## StephyB

Got a positive OPK after work at 4:30pm on a cheapie - then I also got a positive on a clearblue digi opk at 8:30pm!!

made sure to :sex:

Chart shifted this morning!!

Have a look :happydance:


----------



## StephyB

Really hoping I haven't missed O!!


----------



## Oasis717

You won't:) get busy!!! Xxxxx thought I'd share a pic of Brooklyn from this morn:) xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## garfie

I don't think so hun:happydance:

Looks like it should be a shorter cycle as well :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

How gorgeous is he Becks - how confusing for me thought I'd just put my reply up on wrong thread for Stephy:wacko:

:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

BD'ing hurt a little last night - but I will try for some more tonight!


Oasis!! Can he be any more HANDSOME!!!! xxx Thanks for sharing!! Post more pics more often please ;)

Thanks Garfie! If anything, I think you're right - it will be a shorter cycle...

Now for FF to confirm O.....let the wait begin.....
......


----------



## Oasis717

Get in as much as you can that's what we did and look! Rooting for youxxxxx
If I say so myself he is bloody gorgeous! I can't stop giving him kisses love him so so much) xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Sigh..............

FF put me at ovulating on CD 30 :(
We only BD on:
CD 29, 31, 32 :(

I was hoping for O on CD 31 at least :(


----------



## Oasis717

You may well still have caught that eggy don't give up hope yet there's every chance! Xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Hun - I'm trying not to give up hope...

Question for you ladies, and I know this is usually a personal preference but I have a Halloween party to go to on Saturday - I will be 5dpo then. 

I'd like to have 2 beers....
What are your thoughts on this?

i'm leaning more towards allowing myself as I'd like to refrain myself from going insane during the 2WW!


----------



## garfie

Personally I say go for it and enjoy! I've put my life on hold for to long - my thoughts women go out and get absolutely steaming fall off tables and still don't harm the baby all before they know they are pregnant.

If you was pregnant I would say no but that's just me.

Are you going in fancy dress - I was at a Halloween party today unfortunately it was for the kids lol so plenty of cakes but no beers haha.

Afm already had a pos opk for two days even tried a different batch just in case nope deff pos???.

On phone so ignore any typos

Hugs

X


----------



## Oasis717

I'd go for it too and enjoy yourself! I've forgotten what alcohol tastes like lol it's bed. Nearly 20 months since I had a drink! Xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks ladies. I'm going for it! 
Here's one for ya...I got another positive opk today! WTF!??


----------



## Oasis717

Many people get pos opk when pregnant! Xxx


----------



## garfie

I agree with Becks - wait a few days and maybe get a HPT - deff POS? put it up so we can stalk :happydance:

Fingers crossed hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby D

Aww Oasis he is too gorgeous !!

Stephy -- go for it x


----------



## Oasis717

Hey baby d!!!! Long time no hearxxxx. X lovely to hear from you, hope you're ok? And thank you, he is gorgeous he really is! Xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Sorry ladies!! Forgot to take a Pic of the pos opk. It was a digi. So there was a smiley :) temp finally spiked today :) so we shall see what tomorrow's brings! I did have one beer on Saturday night and went to bed at 1am. And always take my temp at 5 am. So I'm hoping that didn't affect it! But you are only required 3 hours of none interupted sleep to get a good temp no?


----------



## StephyB

Another post O temp this morning!

Wish they would jump to the 37's tho!
That's never happened to me....

6dpo.........


----------



## garfie

Stephy - In just over a week - you should know :happydance:

Baby D - Hi hun how are you keeping:flower:

Becks - How is Brooklyn doing today - a big kiss for him :kiss:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

The wait is KILLING me!!

How are you doing hun?


----------



## garfie

Confused :wacko:

Spoke to the Dr this morning - she has ordered some more tests and an ultrasound - thinks my body maybe out of whack due to retained products from DNC - please I hope not:cry:

Apart from that just carrying on regardless and cheering everyone else on.

Looks like this thread is coming alive - wonder where our thread starter Midgey is? - hope she is okay:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Oh hun! I really hope not! Keep me posted :hugs:

I really love this thread - can't really see myself joining another one..

Hoping all lovely ladies that were active on this thread are all well :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

Stephy there's still time for those temps to climb:) midgy messaged me so I know she's ok and thought I'd let you know I've heard from her. Lovely to hear from her and I hope she joins the thread back again v soon, it's not the same without herxxxx. 
Fi Brooklyns doing fantastic, thank you, times just whizzing past:) I had retained products after second mc in sep 12 and it took weeks to get a neg. hopefully the scan will reveal if you have the same, I really hope not and your body is just taking it's time xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Oasis - I really really HOPE so!

Thanks for letting us know Midgey is well - miss her xx


----------



## garfie

I have also heard from her and ladies she is hoping to join us all shortly:happydance::happydance:

I really hope it isn't - I honestly can't see how it can be - they took my little man away for testing :cry:

I am just pleased that even though I have had testing - that this dr is happy to test again a while later - as our bodies can change:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Ladies.....when are you supposed to have pineapple?
In the 2WW or before?


----------



## Oasis717

Before hunni, before you ovulate Midgey told me to drink the juice as it aids the cm and ttc:) xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Booooooooooooooo :(


----------



## Oasis717

Never mind you may not need it and there's always nx cycle:) xxxx


----------



## StephyB

HI Ladies!!!

Just wanted to say HI and hope you are all well xx

I really can't believe it has been almost a year later on this thread!?
REALLY HOPING to get a BFP so we can announce on Xmas Day!


----------



## garfie

Hi Stephy

How lovely would that be:happydance:

All well here just trying to dodge the rain to deliver my Avon :haha:

Fingers crossed for you and it deff looks like a shorter cycle for you:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Stay dry Garfie!!! 

Thanks for the crossed fingers!!! Mine are crossed with my toes!


----------



## Oasis717

A year! It doesn't seem that long lol. Loads luck Stephy!! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

7dpo.....feeling no symptoms at all :(


----------



## StephyB

Hi Ladies.....Hope you are all well :)
8dpo 
Going for blood today to confirm ovulation.

Have another OB apt Nov 21


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck Stephy, hope you get the confirmation:) let us know xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Keep us updated Stephy :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

My little man has taken to sleeping the day away in his chair! He hated it at first. It has iPod station and dh is pumping Oasis through lol getting him used to the fact he's gunna be Oasis's next biggest fan! And he doesn't get a choice lol xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Ladies :)
Will keep you posted!


OASIS!!! Love that chair!! And his little outfit :) TOO cute for words!!
Nothin wrong with starting with the Oasis music early ;) Love it!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thanks hunni, dh is a massive fan! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

Ok - so I know I shouldn't be using OPK's anymore but I get bored!!!!
lol
OPK Monday night was defiantly negative - last night I did one and it looks like this.....will upload a pic from my phone.....


----------



## StephyB

Opk from last night
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## garfie

Stephy - I would still say that's NEG hun - don't forget some of us have LH all the time in our bodies (the chemical that makes the OPK go dark):wacko:

I have stopped POAS (for now) as I think I may have ovulated earlier this month - so maybe I might get a shorter cycle:happydance: just hope the two miserable times was enough:blush:

Did they confirm O - if so stop POAS unless it's a HPT of course - not that I would encourage that far to early:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Yeah I need to stop POAS!

I hope my 2 times BD'ing were enough to Garfie!!! 

Still waiting for blood to confirm O...


----------



## Oasis717

God I was completely obsessed with poas!!! I was terrible, ordered hundreds from ebay lol. I agree it's a neg, I had a few that were half dark like that too. Here's hoping you ovulated! Just had health visitor and in 8 days Brooklyn's weight has gone from 8 15 to 9 14!! Lol xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

I'm now wondering if I ovulated on CD 34 instead of CD30?


Oasis - he's nice and healthy - growing little boy :) x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks:) you could well have ovulated then! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

I plugged into FF the negative opk's that I had and it changed my O date to CD 34
hope this is the case! Have an even better chance with that O date as we got in more BD


----------



## Oasis717

Yes definitely! Fingers crossed! Sorry if tmi but you know what helped get me pregnant quickly, I believe anyway, is that I orgasmed right after dh, I really believe that it helped suck up all those sperm! Xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

WOW don't i need a catch up :winkwink: 

So happy you lovely ladies kept the thread going! 
Really hope you are all doing ok and getting ready for the november babies :happydance: :happydance:

Oasis he is just beautiful :hugs: so so happy for you! :hugs:

Garfie- my lady :winkwink: i need to catch up on where everyone is in there cycle! And i really need to update the name of this thread :dohh: 
Hope your ok hun :kiss:

Stephy- hey!! Glad to see you on here! :hugs: i need to catch up on where everyone is i have like a books worth of reading :haha:

Well ive just ovulated! I really didnt think i would this month but what the hey :) dtd as much as we could with preseed absolutely loving this stuff :winkwink:

Had a psychic reading done as well which i may post tomorrow :happydance: you usually have to pay for them but she literally messaged me out of the blue saying i didnt have too pay and that my guardian angel wouldnt let her sleep until she messaged me to tell me what they had said :haha:


----------



## garfie

Midgey :happydance: welcome back hun

Look everyone Midgey is back :happydance::happydance:

How strange your little angel said that - wow I can't wait to read it:flower:

There is me. stephy, oasis and Baby D I think active on this thread - we need to round up the other ladies:haha:

AFM - Not sure if I've O or not yet - not really worried at the mo body seems to behaving much better than last month - so that's a start:haha:

Great to have you back hun - we've missed you :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Totally agree!!! It's not been the same without you, welcome back!!!! Xxxx


----------



## giggles85

Hey Girls

I only post every now and then but I do keep checking up on the forum, this is the first month I have used the clearblue fertility monitor and had 1 high 2 peaks and 1 high again today gone back to low so I am happy to know that I work lol be had BD on all the days so now just a case of keeping our fingers crossed. We go to Florida on the 16th Nov for 2 weeks and I am due AF on the 17th so we will have to see, getting giddy about this one. Been TTC for 23months 

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to you Oasis, he's absolutely gorgeous xxx


----------



## StephyB

Welcome back midgey!!!! sO nice to have you back!:hugs:
To catch you up, I finally got a BFp in September but it sadly ended in a MC :cry::cry::cry:
Since then, I've gotten the ok from the dr to try again :happydance:
I've been temping faithfully and I either o'd cd 30 or 34. Af is due this Wednesday or Saturday


----------



## StephyB

I woke up this morning with a sore throat and stuffed nose :( 
Think it's affecting my temps :(


----------



## Oasis717

Aw I'm the same! Been like it last 4/5 days, feeling bit better today xxx


----------



## StephyB

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend!

I spent ALL day in bed/on the couch with this silly head cold yesterday :growlmad:

Hope it goes away before the weekend


----------



## Oasis717

I feel better now but it took a few days! Hopefully you should be ok by the weekend:) it's so cold here today:( took this pic of dh and Brooklyn asleep last night, I didn't want to wake them, they looked so cute:) xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StephyB

oh my gosh Oasis!! Cutest pic ever!! that's a framer!! x


----------



## Oasis717

Lol already doing so:) it's lovely isn't it! Love that one, thanks Hun, hope you feel better soon. Xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Welll I just went pee and saw some pink on the toilet paper. AF is on the way :( Feeling defeated!!!!!!


----------



## StephyB

:growlmad:IF I ovulated on CD 30 - AF still shouldn't be here until Wednesday!!

I'm SO mad right now:growlmad:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no:( would love to say implantation bleeding, you never know!! Xx.


----------



## StephyB

Would love to believe that it was. As it was only there when I wiped.
But I have some mild cramps now too


----------



## Oasis717

But I had cramps with implantation! I knew exactly when I ovulated and implanted with Brooklyn cause if the cramping! I didn't have any bleeding but many do. I'm still gunna keep everything crossed for you hunni xxxx


----------



## StephyB

Thank you SO much :hugs::hugs:
I keep drinking water and juice to make me pee - just to monitor it :haha:


----------



## StephyB

IF this is implantation then I ovulated on CD 34 which would make today 9dpo....how long after can you test positive?


----------



## Oasis717

Well mine was super early, I was getting a faint line at 5 and 6dpo but just thought they were evaps! Then I got a stronger (but still real faint) line on 7dpo and used my expensive early test instead of the ics I'd been using and got a positive! But a lot of women find that they get a positive around 11/12 dpo. It's up to you Hun if you want to test. I was obsessed with testing which is why I started hpts at 4dpo lol xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Stephy I've just checked you chart, your temps are looking so good, they're almost identical to mine when I was temping at the beginning. I can't help but be excited for you. Xxxxx don't wanna get your hopes up but those temps are brill xxxx


----------



## garfie

Wow Stephy I agree those temps are looking goooood:happydance:

The earliest I have had a BFP is 8DPO (last pregnancy) but usually I see something at 11DPO - so that means you can test tomorrow :winkwink:

No seriously test when you are ready hun - but remember even if it's a BFN it's still very early (sooooooo test):haha:

AFM - Thought I would be in the TWW NEG OPK yesterday, temp drop and pretty ferns but nope:nope: temp didn't even get out of bed this morning:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Garfie!:hugs:
I'm having a hard time deciding how far off these temps are with my head cold?!

Plan on holding out until Thursday to test!!
But who knows....I could test tomorrow IF I get enough guts when I wake up in the morning!

You need to give your thermometer a little friendly kick!


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck if you do test Stephy!! We're rooting for you:) xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Did you test hun - those temps are still up there :happydance::happydance:

Oasis - How is that gorgeous little boy:kiss:

Midgey - How are you doing hun :hugs:

Giggles - Not long until your holiday - are you all packed - hope you've stopped feeding the greedy little monitor sticks :haha:

AFM - Never mind giving it a friendly kick - think it needs a damn good shake and throwing out of the window :growlmad: nothing is happening again this month and I am supposed to go for bloods on Monday :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

I didn't test - going to tomorrow if temp is still up.

I'm still sick, but had a way better sleep last night! my mouth was shut all night because I could finally breathe through my nose!! lol
Bloody nose this morning! Not dripping blood, but blood came out when I blew my nose?!
GROSS lol

Hope all of you are doing well X
Garfie - I'm sorry nothing is happening hun. Have you ever done Osteopath? or Acupuncture? I love them both!


----------



## StephyB

Temp took a dip this morning to 36.77 - starting to drop :( don't think I'm testing :(


----------



## StephyB

BFP!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StephyB

Line came up after 28 seconds :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## StephyB

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## garfie

WTF - Excuse my french - I read your first post this morning and thought I must let her know she's not out - one of mine dipped:happydance: and then I had to crack on with my Avon - log back in and you are up the duff mama

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so bloody happy for you it's unreal - so hun not only a shorter cycle but a BFP :happydance::happydance:

Has it sunk in yet - bet it hasn't:dohh:

Anyway where are my manners - CONGRATS HUN!!!!!!

Ok now are you having HCG tested or are you just leaving it?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

Awe Garfie - you made me cry!!! thank you SO very much!!! XXX
It has not sunk in yet!!!!!

But - I'm NOT temping past today and NOT poas anymore!!!!
I have an OB apt Nov 21 - so he will probably send me for tests then.....hopefully!!

I'm staying POSITIVE!!!
This bean needs me to


----------



## garfie

It certainly does hun - so plenty of rest, drink plenty and keep up the PMA:happydance:

Don't forget keep us updated - let me know your symptoms - something to keep me going whilst I wait for my BFP.

Hey you never know we could be bump buddies - but only if I run very quick:haha:

AFM - Really hoping I have O - otherwise as hubby has given up this month (work pressures) there is no chance:cry: but I did tell him I'm not counting this month - as he said NO (remember we are coming to the end of our TTC time):cry:

So I keep trying to extend the dead line - ssssshhhhhh don't tell him :winkwink:

Congrats again hun - Stephy's got a baby in her belly:hugs:

Just thought - is that your cute dog in the avatar? - if so remember no cleaning up poo:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> It certainly does hun - so plenty of rest, drink plenty and keep up the PMA:happydance:
> 
> Don't forget keep us updated - let me know your symptoms - something to keep me going whilst I wait for my BFP.
> 
> Hey you never know we could be bump buddies - but only if I run very quick:haha:
> 
> AFM - Really hoping I have O - otherwise as hubby has given up this month (work pressures) there is no chance:cry: but I did tell him I'm not counting this month - as he said NO (remember we are coming to the end of our TTC time):cry:
> 
> So I keep trying to extend the dead line - ssssshhhhhh don't tell him :winkwink:
> 
> Congrats again hun - Stephy's got a baby in her belly:hugs:
> 
> Just thought - is that your cute dog in the avatar? - if so remember no cleaning up poo:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks hun! I really hope you have O'd too!!! keep me posted as well! If we could be bump buddies, that would be amazing!!!

That's my dog in the pic LOL....she's a 4.5lb tea cup yorkie 
my fur baby XX


----------



## Oasis717

Okay omg omg!!!! I had SUCH a good feeling for you this month!!! Those temps were exactly the same as mine with Brooklyn! I'm so so very happy for you I really am!!!! Xxxx xxx


----------



## StephyB

THANKS my dear!!!
I'm over the moon excited!
And hoping this one sticks! 
Also hoping it was ok to get preggers without a period in between!


----------



## Oasis717

Loads women do Hun don't worry!!! Come on little one stick!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

OMG STEPHY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: congrats!!!!!!! :hugs: soooo happy for you!!!!! 

So sorry i havent been on for a while again! Im super busy with work at the mo :growlmad: hardly got any time to my self at all!!! 

Garfie- how are you getting on hun?? Really hope this is your month :kiss: we need our early christmas bfps!!! :happydance:

Oasis- how is your little one? Still beautiful :kiss: hope you are all ok!

Well im 10dpo now not feeling very good about it at all :shrug: thinking im out still holding out hope of course! :dohh: i really knew last month with the chemical i felt very pregnant even though it wasnt to be it feels like a normal month :(.
would be great if me and garfie cpuld join stephy in the bfp club :happydance: well i will update when i test maybe tomorrow? We shall see if she has arrived in the morning :growlmad:

Oooo i was meant to post my reading! :dohh: let me find it in my emails and i will post it later :winkwink:


----------



## giggles85

garfie said:


> Did you test hun - those temps are still up there :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oasis - How is that gorgeous little boy:kiss:
> 
> Midgey - How are you doing hun :hugs:
> 
> Giggles - Not long until your holiday - are you all packed - hope you've stopped feeding the greedy little monitor sticks :haha:
> 
> AFM - Never mind giving it a friendly kick - think it needs a damn good shake and throwing out of the window :growlmad: nothing is happening again this month and I am supposed to go for bloods on Monday :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks hun, I can't wait :happydance: yes I have finished but now it killing me this TTW I feel sssoooo optimistic this month, I am having so many different feelings, I am now 9dpo today but a :bfn: so gunna wait till 14th, I am excited this month, more than any other month


----------



## giggles85

StephyB said:


> BFP!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

I bet you feel on :cloud9:

I hope I can celebrate with you this month


----------



## jmandrews

If I don't get my BFP Nov 27th and AF shows m... Then I will be testing next month on Christmas Day when AF will be due!!! Praying for a miracle Christmas present. All I want for Christmas. :)


----------



## Oasis717

Loads luck jm and to the others waiting to test!! Rooting for you all. Xxx. 
And thanks Midgey Brooklyn is doing really well, sleeps 6 hours a night now too. Here's him holding his bottle, he's been doing that since a few days old! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Midgey!! :flower:
Thanks Giggles!! :flower:

Sorry for the delay - I just got home from a weekend away shopping!

Oasis - he's too cute - growing up so fast holding that bottle by himself!! Is that a Tommie tippie bottle? Can you drink green tea lattes while preggo? 

Garfie - how are you!? :flower:


Good Luck to everyone testing this month!!!:dust:


----------



## midgey123

Hey jm good luck with testing fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

Oasis- hes so cute and coming on so so well!!! :hugs: bless him holding that bottle up on his own!! :kiss: hope your doing ok! 

Stephy- how you feeling mama :hugs: hope your getting lots of rest :happydance: 

Giggles- good luck :thumbup: rooting for you this month! :hugs:

Garfie- you've vanished hun :hugs: hope your doing ok :flower:

Well im feeling pretty crappy this morning :dohh: 
I tested as promised :thumbup: i think maybe MAYBE i might have the faintest positive ever? This is exactly how it was last month with my first positive so im hoping a little bit :haha: ill post a picture after this post :hugs:


----------



## midgey123

Tweaked a little bit :thumbup: will post it in negative in a moment

Ooo i took it out of the casing after like 1 min as i thought i saw a line took the pic at 5 mins :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1384175654641.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## midgey123

This is it in negative :thumbup: it does look alot better in person :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1384177112969.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## giggles85

well tested again this morning and a BFN again, gunna wait now until Thursday so I will then be 13dpo, I just wanna go to sleep until Saturday so I can just wake up and test, oh and get on a plane lol


----------



## aidensmommy1

If I don't get my bfp this month, ill be testing again December 12th. Omg that would just be the greatest Christmas present for my whole fam! or thanksgiving if it happens sooner! Fingers crossed! I'll kno in a day or 2 if I'm out for the month or not so I'll come back and confirm. Good luck ladies!


----------



## StephyB

Midgey - I think MAYBE I see a line....I'm crossing everything for you!!!
:dance:
I am resting -really tired all the time....work is soooooooo long!!
Trying to read up on all the do's and don'ts!! it's a lot to take in:shrug:


----------



## StephyB

Giggles - how many dpo are you?


----------



## aidensmommy1

giggles85 said:


> well tested again this morning and a BFN again, gunna wait now until Thursday so I will then be 13dpo, I just wanna go to sleep until Saturday so I can just wake up and test, oh and get on a plane lol

I know exactly what u mean. I'm going to test tomorrow only bcuz I cant wait longer lol but that'll b at only 9dpo. I feel like sleeping a dew days away every month! Its not a healthy feeling and can be so stressful! It'll happen tho! Fingers crossed! Good luck and tons of baby dust ur way. If u get ur bfp, send the dust back my way lol.


----------



## giggles85

StephyB said:


> Giggles - how many dpo are you?

I am only 10dpo today so I know I am early testing I just can't seem to stop myself, I got a load of cheepies off ebay so I don't mind about how many I use lol


----------



## midgey123

Hey stephy! This is exaxtly how my first positive looked last month! That one wasnt meant to be :cry: just hope this one gets darker! :hugs:
It is so much to take in! Just make sure you get as much rest as you need :hugs: :kiss:

Aidensmommy- good luck with testing! Hoping for your christmas bfp :hugs:

Good luck giggles! :happydance: keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

midgey123 said:


> OMG STEPHY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: congrats!!!!!!! :hugs: soooo happy for you!!!!!
> 
> So sorry i havent been on for a while again! Im super busy with work at the mo :growlmad: hardly got any time to my self at all!!!
> 
> Garfie- how are you getting on hun?? Really hope this is your month :kiss: we need our early christmas bfps!!! :happydance:
> 
> Oasis- how is your little one? Still beautiful :kiss: hope you are all ok!
> 
> Well im 10dpo now not feeling very good about it at all :shrug: thinking im out still holding out hope of course! :dohh: i really knew last month with the chemical i felt very pregnant even though it wasnt to be it feels like a normal month :(.
> would be great if me and garfie cpuld join stephy in the bfp club :happydance: well i will update when i test maybe tomorrow? We shall see if she has arrived in the morning :growlmad:
> 
> Oooo i was meant to post my reading! :dohh: let me find it in my emails and i will post it later :winkwink:

I just had a chemical too, =/ I was heartbroken. My doctor said I caught it by testing to early and that many woman have this happen and don't even realize it and they pass it off as periods. Is that similar to what your sox said to u? hope all u ladies out there have sticky sticky eggys! Lol good luck! Oh and my doc also said the chemical could possibly make me extra fertile this month due to hormones. I hope thats true for the both of us.


----------



## giggles85

aidensmommy1 said:


> giggles85 said:
> 
> 
> well tested again this morning and a BFN again, gunna wait now until Thursday so I will then be 13dpo, I just wanna go to sleep until Saturday so I can just wake up and test, oh and get on a plane lol
> 
> I know exactly what u mean. I'm going to test tomorrow only bcuz I cant wait longer lol but that'll b at only 9dpo. I feel like sleeping a dew days away every month! Its not a healthy feeling and can be so stressful! It'll happen tho! Fingers crossed! Good luck and tons of baby dust ur way. If u get ur bfp, send the dust back my way lol.Click to expand...

AAwww thanks hun :flower: 

same goes for you, if you get your bfp this month I will need some of that magic :dust:

how long have you been trying for? If it's not to personal, your more than welcome to tell me to keep my sticky beak out lol


----------



## StephyB

I really hope it gets darker too Midgey!! then we can be bump buddies XX


----------



## midgey123

This is the test dried ladies :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1384178581303.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## midgey123

Aidensmommy- chemicals are heartbreaking :cry: but it has been said you are more fertile after a chemichal :hugs: keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you!! :hugs: 

Stephy- im really hoping too!! Its looking a tiny bit darker now its dried :happydance:


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Aidensmommy- chemicals are heartbreaking :cry: but it has been said you are more fertile after a chemichal :hugs: keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Stephy- im really hoping too!! Its looking a tiny bit darker now its dried :happydance:

OH YEAH - that's a line! :happydance:


----------



## aidensmommy1

giggles85 said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giggles85 said:
> 
> 
> well tested again this morning and a BFN again, gunna wait now until Thursday so I will then be 13dpo, I just wanna go to sleep until Saturday so I can just wake up and test, oh and get on a plane lol
> 
> I know exactly what u mean. I'm going to test tomorrow only bcuz I cant wait longer lol but that'll b at only 9dpo. I feel like sleeping a dew days away every month! Its not a healthy feeling and can be so stressful! It'll happen tho! Fingers crossed! Good luck and tons of baby dust ur way. If u get ur bfp, send the dust back my way lol.Click to expand...
> 
> AAwww thanks hun :flower:
> 
> same goes for you, if you get your bfp this month I will need some of that magic :dust:
> 
> how long have you been trying for? If it's not to personal, your more than welcome to tell me to keep my sticky beak out lolClick to expand...


lol feel free to ask me anything or to tell me anything. I'm not very private on here lol I want the advice and to help others too =) I've been trying for 8months now and "actively trying" (with opks and online fertility calendars) for 5months now. All and all its been 2yrs but I took a few months off because it was really taking a toll on me emotionally. I have a good feeling this month. I keep thinking if it doesn't happen this month, my good feelings must be for December! Lol only way to keep myself sane. How long have u been trying? I love this site! I felt so alone until I came on here! Lol u ladies help alot.


----------



## aidensmommy1

StephyB said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Aidensmommy- chemicals are heartbreaking :cry: but it has been said you are more fertile after a chemichal :hugs: keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Stephy- im really hoping too!! Its looking a tiny bit darker now its dried :happydance:
> 
> OH YEAH - that's a line! :happydance:Click to expand...


thank you and yay!!! I cant wait! I've seen so many of u get bfps this month! Its so exciting!


----------



## midgey123

Stephy- im so excited im so hoping this gets darker :happydance::happydance: 

Aidensmommy- when are you testing this month?? So excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Yes Stephy it is Tommee Tippee, we got a set of bottles with the steriliser etc:) xxx. Hope you're ok. Xxx
Midgey I can def see a line. Really hoping it gets darker for you:) xxxxx.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Gumpyttc5 said:


> having a problem with my opks though so dont know whats going on. :(
> stupid things are dark in the morning 3 days in a row but get lighter as day progresses.
> dh doesnt know im doing them lol xx

I had the same problem this month. I've been so worried there's something wrong. I ran out of opks so I was never able to see if I had one on the 4th day as well. The 3rd day it stayed positive though so I'm praying it happened then! Good luck to you! Do u temp as well? I don't bit am thinking about started next cycle if I don't get my bfp because I would definitely love to get one by Christmas! Wouldn't we all? Lol fingers crossed!


----------



## midgey123

Oasis717 said:


> Yes Stephy it is Tommee Tippee, we got a set of bottles with the steriliser etc:) xxx. Hope you're ok. Xxx
> Midgey I can def see a line. Really hoping it gets darker for you:) xxxxx.

And me hun praying this one sticks this time :hugs: i cant help been really worried im trying to stay as calm as i can! :thumbup: i used tommee tippee with my little ones when they were little! Xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Yes Stephy it is Tommee Tippee, we got a set of bottles with the steriliser etc:) xxx. Hope you're ok. Xxx
> Midgey I can def see a line. Really hoping it gets darker for you:) xxxxx.

I'm doing great at the moment :)
Thanks!
Hope all is well with you too!


----------



## StephyB

midgey123 said:


> Stephy- im so excited im so hoping this gets darker :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Aidensmommy- when are you testing this month?? So excited for you!! :happydance:

Can't wait to see tomorrow's progression if you're testing again tomorrow?
do we know how many dpo you are?
:happydance:


----------



## garfie

Midgey - I'm still here - just been a bit manic at hubbys work and with the kids:wacko: guess I'm trying to keep myself busy.:haha: I can see a faint line too - fingers crossed it will get darker hun:happydance:

Oasis - Oh wow growing up so fast - when's the plan for the next then :haha:

Stephy - How are you feeling hun - bet your symptoms are nice and strong - tired, achey etc?:hugs:

Aiden - Hi hun a Christmas BFP :happydance::happydance: you certainly are more fertile after a CP:flower: sorry for your loss:hugs:

Gumpy - Hope you are okay hun:hugs:

This thread is growing - so I've probably missed some out:dohh:

AFM - Been for my CD21 blood test - let's see if it says whether I have Od or not - because as we all know without the egg dropping there is no chance:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

HI Garfie! :)
Only symptoms are tired and achy...every time I feel something in uterus, I think "what's that?", "Am I ok?"..
Can't wait to hear about your test hun! Hope it confirms O!!


----------



## garfie

Stephy - Hmmmm maybe it might confirm a BFP for me :haha::haha:

Keep them symptoms coming hun - hope you are drinking plenty:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## StephyB

garfie said:


> Stephy - Hmmmm maybe it might confirm a BFP for me :haha::haha:
> 
> Keep them symptoms coming hun - hope you are drinking plenty:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

That I am doing - making sure I follow your orders and drinking lots of water :)

Now I need to find something warm that is "allowed"


----------



## garfie

Stephy - How about hot water with a slice of lemon or normal juice with hot water:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Fi loads luck for your test! We plan on trying again in about 8 months if I'm ok that is! Xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Stephy- i promised OH i wouldn't test tomorrow and wait until the next day :nope: i so want to test tomorrow but i know i will stress myself out loads if the line isnt loads darker :cry: i get myself so worked up! And im 11dpo today so i have 3-4 days until AF would have been due

Garfie- when are you testing!? So excited for your test! :happydance: im really hoping it does get darker :cry: if i have another chemical OH doesnt want us to try for a few months :cry:

Gumpy!! Wow it has beem so long since you have been on here welcome back :hugs:

Oasis- well im hoping HOPING i wont be ttc still when you start up again :haha: but i cant wait for you to start again! I really hope its a short time for you :hugs: 

Well im feeling a little bit crappy :/ having some mega sharp twinges down there and im worrying as usual :dohh: 
Oh and im annoyed!! I showed my test to my friend saying its still early days but its there and she went- yeah but you know it probably wont be in a few days will it :growlmad: what is that!! She knows everything ive been through even if this joy is short lived surely i am entitled to be happy and hopeful for a little while!?


----------



## StephyB

Garfie - I found this https://www.upayanaturals.com/Dandy_Blend_BULK_2_lb_Instant_Herbal_Beverag_p/db-200.htm
It's called Dandy Blend.
It's a coffee alternative - I used to drink it a few months back and loved it.
Says it's safe to drink while preg or breastfeeding - so i'm hoping it's ok!

Midgey - I held off and didn't test until 16dpo....seems crazy I know! But I couldn't risk the potential heart break
That's not very nice of your friend at all!! I find some people just don't get it!

That's why I love all you ladies - you get it!


----------



## midgey123

I know she knows all the heart ache ive been through a comment like that was awful :cry: i should be allowed to be happy and hopeful if i want to be!! :growlmad: i shouldnt let it get to me but it just does. Your right stephy some people just dont get it but all these ladies have always got me no matter what thats what i love about you all :kiss:
Im going to try not to test tomorrow :haha: i dont want to stress myself out!


----------



## Oasis717

Is gumpy back??? Omg I missed that. Yay!!! Lots luv gumpy xxx
That's not v nice of your friend to say Midgey, if you haven't got anything nice to say don't bother! You've absolutely every chance of having a happy successful pregnancy. I had two losses one after the other and then Brooklyn is perfect so just because you suffer losses doesn't mean you will carry on doing so. Really really hoping your next test is darker, I miss testing loads lol so I can get excited for you ladies instead. Am loving this thread is busy again and hopefully I can be testing myself on here in a few months:) xxxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I know oasis it was an awful thing to say :cry: i was so gutted! had a good talk to my OH about it and he basically said who cares what she thinks? you have every right to be happy and excited you are a great example of having a successful pregnancy after awful losses :hugs: :hugs: i am praying it gets darker! i don't want to get too obsessed with testing :dohh: i will test on Wednesday though, it should be at least a noticeable amount darker by then! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you all!!! Fingers crossed for those waitig for BFPs! Good luck Midgey hope yours gets darker! :) 
Feeling a bit crampy today. DH left yesterday to go out of town for work until Wednesday. Really hoping we BD enough before he left and before I O. I really hope O can hold off until he is back so we have a better chance.


----------



## StephyB

How are you ladies doing?!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Omg! So the last two days I have thought I actually might've had the flu. I felt horrible! And this a.m (11dpo), I did a hpt (dollar tree brand) and it was a veryyyyy faint BFP! This is my first cycle after a chemical pregnancy so I'm hoping and praying this is a sticky one! The witch is due to arrive tomorrow. I'm being positive but I don't want to get too excited yet. Once the 2nd line starts to get darker where I dont have to look that hard for it, then I will do the OTHER half of my baby jumping for joy! Lol I'm scared to even test again after last month but last month NO results showed up on the dollar tree tests even when I got + on other tests with same urine so that's making me more hopeful! I'll keep u guys updated! Hopefully tomorrow a.m it'll get at least a bit darker! Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

How do u post pics to this site from you phone? I'd like to be able to post pics of tests if I need opinion's at all. Thanks!


----------



## garfie

:happydance: aidens hope the line gets darker for you - it's a faff putting up pics from your phone but here goes:-

Post reply
go to the paperclip up at the top
attach your image - chose your file
Upload
Close the window
Should be there

Try that this is how I do it - now if only I had a BFP to post:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## aidensmommy1

I was thinking if its hard to see it in real life, it may be harder on here lol. If I can get a good enough one ill post it. From my camera u can see it clear as day when zoomed in lol


----------



## StephyB

Congrats aidensmommy1!! Can't wait to see the pic!!!

Garfie - you're next hun X


----------



## aidensmommy1

Thank u! I just hope this ones a sticky one! I couldn't ask for more for the holidays! I'm going to test again tomorrow and ill put up the pics (if i figure it out!) lol. This phones brand spankin new so I haven't quite figured out how to do certain things with it yet lol. Miss my old phone right now!
I've surprisingly have been crying all day! LOL (have been very emotional for about 5days anyways). I really won't let myself enjoy it until the line starts getting darker =/ hopefully tomorrow a.m ill be jumping for joy! I'll keep u posted!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Well I'm not feeling so confident about my faint positive yesterday anymore. Today there was just an evap looking line that showed up instantly. The witch is suppose to show her ugly face today. Fingers crossed she doesn't! I go to the doc in 5days for an ultra sound to make sure everything is alright and for blood work of course. My mother and a friend confirmed I wasn't imagining the pink line yesterday so I'm just confused now. I'll keep u ladies updated. I really don't want to go through the heqryache of another failed cycle! Its so hard to stay positive the day AF is due to arive! Has anyone heard of an evap line showing up almost immediately on pink dye tests?


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies sorry for not updating sooner :cry: my test got darker then i started to bleed heavily so im guessing ive had another chemical :cry: i dont think we will be trying over christmas its too painful if this happens again, with my LO's birthdays on the 13th and the 14th, christmas then our anniversary on boxing day i dont want to ruin any of those :cry:

I will be hanging out here rooting for you all on the side lines!! :happydance: really hoping to see some bfps! Hopefully ill be joining you all in january/febuary :hugs:

Really rooting for you all this month i see some early christmas presents arriving :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Midgy I'm so sorry. I think I may be in the same boat. I finally could see a line with my test yest without having to look hard at all but then last night I started bleeding extremely black blood in small amounts but bad cramping. Idk about all that either. Im an emotional wreck! I go to the docs on the 20th so they can help figure out what's going on and ways to help me. I mean come on, 2 months in a row?!! Its not even fair. Keep me updated and I'll do the same. Maybe we both have implantation, who knows anymore! Fingers crossed we can get our *STICKY* bfps for Christmas still! Ur in my prayers!! As for all of you in this thread! Bring on some sticky bfps! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Since I'm pretty sure I'm out this month now, I will b back to the tww around Nov 29th and ill be hoping and praying for my STICKY STICKY bfp in December. I will be testing on December 12th. Anyone else? 

I only want ONE amazing gift this year, a BFP would be the best start to a new year!! I feel it. There are going to be so many holiday bfps! I'm excited to see!


----------



## StephyB

aidensmommy1 & Midgey - I'm so sorry - I wish you lovely ladies nothing but a BFP SOON! X


----------



## StephyB

Oasis! Garfie!

I went for my first midwife apt this morning and she wants to send me for a dating scan next week....
I don't want to go next week because based on my calculations, I would only be 7 weeks!
I want to be able to hear the heart beat so I don't get freaked out....going at 7 weeks might be setting myself up for failure....I think 8/9 weeks is better....longer wait but better.....

what do you think?


----------



## garfie

Aw honey:hugs:

And so it begins - the worry, the doubt, the what ifs BIG :hugs:

I would say at 7 weeks you should be able to see the heartbeat - it will look like a flicker on the screen (there is no mistaking it and you will cry:cry:) if you're lucky you may get to hear it - sounds like galloping horses:haha:

If you don't want to go until later tell your MW this - you are in charge not them:happydance: tell her you would prefer a later scan as hubby can't get time off work (or some other excuse) this is when you have to fight for your rights and those of your baby - you're in charge - you tell them what you want hun (don't worry you will develop the mummy voice - right Oasis?:haha:) How far does she think you are?

How are you feeling anyway - sorry I've not been around but the deadline for the rebuilding of the factory looms closer (from the fire in February).

Will try and catch up with the rest of the ladies later:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Right Fi!! Xxxxx Stephy I had Brooklyns first scan at bang on 7 weeks and there was the heart beating away I was overjoyed!!! Xxx

Midgey I'm so sorry hunni, I really am, we are all here for you, don't loose hope, you will get your rainbow in the end, loads luv xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Thanks Ladies for the quick responses ladies XX

I have an OB apt today - so i'm going to see what he says - I'd honestly like some confirmation that there is a bean in there :)

Here is a link for my pregnancy journal if you'd like to follow:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2068601-stephys-rainbow.html#post30574357

I honestly feel bad posted in the 2WW about some things because I don't want to offend anyone


----------



## Oasis717

Stephy you're not offending anyone! 7 weeks was plenty enough for me, he looked like a tiny turtle lol, I measured ahead by 3 days and we could see the little heart beating away, after two losses I can't tell you how happy we were! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

I can only imagine the excitement you both experienced at that time!!!!

Really hoping my calculations are accurate and the OB agrees for me to go next week.
Not only would I love to see something, but I also think this is what hubby needs to see as well - he was a wreck after the MC. I would love for him to be just as excited as me!!


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely!! I really hope you can have the scan and I can't wait to see a pic! Xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

OB sending me for a dating US Monday at 4pm!!! Should be able to see something and see a HB :) so happy it's only 3 days away!


----------



## Oasis717

Omg yay!! I am SO excited for you! Xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

oasis! Check out my pregnancy journal! I've added a scan pic!


----------



## garfie

Hey ladies

I know this thread has been quiet for some time - but how about an update did you all get your BFPs :happydance:

Or are there some like me still waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee:

I miss this thread - I know a few of you are on others I visit:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

I'm still here Fi:) I've got a good feeling for you this month!! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

I'm still here too!!
I miss this thread as well and miss all the other ladies 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies! Hope you are all doing okay! Stephy I see your pregnancy is blooming :) oasis! How beautiful does your little boy look wow! 
Gary ie I'm still waiting with you ;) testing in 4 days no early testing for me anymore! I've learnt my lesson :( 

Hope you are all doing okay 
Can't wait for your replies!


----------



## midgey123

Garfie not Gary ;) stupid phone :dohh:


----------



## StephyB

WELCOME BACK midgey!
I've got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## midgey123

Hey stephy! ! How's your little bean treating you? 17 weeks! It only seems like yesterday we heard the good news! :happydance:


----------



## midgey123

I need to change the name again :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Midgey welcome back!!! Lovely to hear from you and thank you. Brooklyn is gorgeous:) we are already ttc again cause of my age really but I've only had one af since the birth and they're a bit mucked up at mo. Wishing you masses of luck hunni, have missed you!!! Xxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey oasis!! Yayyy you hopefully they will get back to normal soon and you can jump back on the ttc train with me again ;) hopefully not for too long though! :hugs: 
We weren't actually meant to be trying this month but what the hey :haha: if I don't come on Saturday I'm officially late and the testing can begin :happydance:

My OH doesn't want to try next month because if I did catch next month we would have 3 birthdays in December :dohh: I just won't tell him :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## garfie

Hi midgey(I say in a deep voice):haha:

I've already begun testing - guess I never learn BFN yesterday will test again tomorrow:dohh:

At the stage of my cycle where one minute I feel confident then the next not so:wacko: I tried pre seed this month but wasn't able to use it properly as every time I used it hubby wasn't interested:cry: so I used a little every night and took my chances:haha:

So fingers crossed:happydance:

Great to have the thread back midgey :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Midgey(Sarah) :) I know what you mean if I caught this month we would have Brooklyn on 18th Oct, Casey on 5th Nov and then another baby birthday on 29th oct!! But I don't think I will, I only had a 22 day cycle last month but at least I ovulated on cd 15:) still waiting to ovulate at mo. Loads of luck to us all:) xxxx


----------



## midgey123

hey garfie! 

testing already :haha: if I had something ANYTHING to pee on apart from the toilet right now I would :dohh: but I won't keep them in the house any more unless I'm past when AF would be due I'm so tempted because I'm feeling a tiny tiny bit confident this month but I must hold out :haha:

I love pressed its fannytastic :happydance: I loved it so much but my OH doesn't like the idea of preseed I have no idea why :wacko: are you testing tomorrow? I cant wait if I cant test myself I'm going to go nuts over yours :happydance: 
the only thing different for me this month is that my nipples are like shockingly sore :cry: I cant wear a bra they honestly feel like they are going to drop off my boob :cry:

oasis- keep us updated! hopefully you ovulate and catch soon :kiss: that's loads of birthdays! I did enjoy having winter babies if I'm honest I would love another December baby :happydance: don't tell my OH that though :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

My main symptom with Brooklyn was sore nipples! I couldn't bear to wear clothes or a bra! So excited for you:) xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Latest pics of Brooklyn:) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Oasis717

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## StephyB

Midgey - this saturday is when you're testing?! If so - that's already tomorrow!! So excited for you!! Loads of :dust:
As for my little bean - he's treating me right...now...lol...he wasn't in the beginning....but still love him to death (I call him a he because I'm 99.9% sure it's a boy :happydance:)

Garfie - tons of :dust: to you too!!! I'm so excited for you both :hugs:

Oasis! Can he get any more beautiful!?!? Look at those eye lashes!!! :flower:


----------



## Oasis717

lol thanks hunni he is gorg:) xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Positive opk at last! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dom85

Hi everyone, can I join you guys? This is our first month trying, we were going to wait til the summer but thought we would try this month as it doesn't make a huge amount of difference to our plans anyway. 
I will be 9dpo on Valentine's, is that way too early to test? I would love to give OH a positive test for Valentine's but I don't want to drive myself crazy and be testing too early. 
I know it's really early and might just be in my he'd but I have been feeling a bit crampy. I will be keeping an eye on my skin too as I have psoriasis and one of my earliest symptoms with DS was that my psoriasis got a LOT better in very early pregnancy.


----------



## garfie

Oasis - Dont you think long eye lashes are wasted on boys - my two have gorgeous eyes what I would give to be able to bat them like they do when they want some thing:haha: oh and by the way I think you need to step up your BD now lady:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: :happydance: on a pos opk :flower:

Midgey - How did testing go for you - hope you got a BFP:happydance:

Dom - Welcome - we had this thread going for some time - but our leader Midgey fell off the radar for a while - but she's back and so is this thread :happydance: welcome and most of us on here (especially me and Oasis) would say TEST:haha:

Stephy - You do look to be carrying how I was with my first - just a neat football at the front and he was a boy:hugs: however my last pregnancy I could have sworn was a girlie - as I grew everywhere - but nope it was another boy - so I guess we will have to wait and see not long now:happydance:

AFM - I tested this morning - nothing on a super drug:cry: and yet another evap on blue handled ic - and now with the temp drop today not feeling as confident:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- how gorgeous is he!!!!! :kiss: :hugs: :kiss: such a cute little boy :flower: and yayyyy for the positive opk!! :happydance:

Stephy- so glad he's treating you right hun!!! :cloud9: when I was having my LO's I just knew I was having a girl I felt great I felt awful having my boy! :dohh: I just knew the difference :haha:

Garfie- any updates on your tests!? Hopefully you got a BFP :happydance: maybe it's just not been picked up on the superdrug just yet? If you need any tests tweaking you know I'm the tweak queen :winkwink: 

Dom- welcome!! :hugs: good luck!!! Hope you give us a BFP streak :winkwink: hopefully you get a positive for valentines day! That would be the perfect present for your OH :happydance:


----------



## midgey123

My update! :shrug: I'm lost ladies ha ha no idea what to think I tested Saturday BFN complete BFN not even an evap nada :nope: tested this morning BFN I looked at it for 2 mins everything when nuts in the house and I left it in my bedroom disappointed THEN went back 30 mins later and had a faint but very pink line compared it with my other to see of maybe it could be an evap and there is nothing on the other one but I don't want to trust it :nope: what do you think?


----------



## midgey123

For gods sake forgot to post my pictures :dohh: 
Tweaked and untweaked versions :thumbup: I don't know if I'm 12-13 do that's a guess
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1391975918849.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5









PicsArt_1391976256564.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies he is a beautiful boy that's for sure and I wish I had his eyelashes!! Midgey Hun I see the line, with my first pregnancy last year this happened to me, did the test, nothing not even a hint of a line, thought oh well, went made a cuppa, went to chuck it bout 20 mins later and there was a faint line! Did a digi and got 1-2 weeks, sadly I lost my angel:( all I can say is test again tomorrow and if it's a positive it will be darker, the difference between my 9dpo morning test and 9dpo evening test was amazing with Brooklyn but that I got a faint line at 5dpo on an ic with him so it was super early. Will be hoping and hoping for you it's the start of your bfp! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

Midegy - I see a line! Test again!:happydance:

Oasis - Yay for pos OPK!! And....that's a LOT of bd'ing by the way!! Holy - I forgot all the bd'ing involved in TTC :haha:
Fingers crossed for you!

Garfie - I've gotten bigger all over - can't figure out if it's baby or all the junk food i've been eating?! :haha:
5 more sleeps until we find out!
Boo to those darn evap lines!!! They are mean!! how are you today hun?


----------



## Oasis717

Haha Stephy and ff only let's you record twice a day shhh it's actually more lol xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies! I haven't tested again yet :dohh: this is the first time I've actually not had time to take a test :nope: I WILL be taking one tomorrow, I'm not feeling too good if I'm honest :nope: I've got AF pains and all sorts I'm 2 days late now going off my 'regular' cycle and I'm scared to test incase it's negative :cry:

Oasis- I hope so hun hopefully my line is nice and dark and I can relax a little I've just got such a bad feeling :cry: all this ttc has turned me into a cynical bag of nerves :dohh:

Stephy- so excited for you hunny! !!! :happydance: update and let us know I can't wait!! :hugs:

Garfie- hope your ok hun :hugs: :hugs: hopefully with an early valentines pressie for your hubby :kiss: 

I will update later it probably won't be until the evening :cry: wish me luck ladies I can tell that I need it this time :nope:


----------



## Oasis717

I had cramps with Brooklyn Midgey! It's a good sign:) looking forward to seeing your next test!! Xxxx
Got my o day of Saturday which is when I thought it was too, ff great for being able to see what's going on! I'm not expecting a bfp but I would like a longer luteal phase, fingers crossed. Xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies I didn't need to test :cry: I checked my CP and I'm spotting a tiny bit af should be here full flow in the next couple of hours :cry:

I feel so bummed about it this month I had really high hopes.
Now I'm praying for a Christmas baby :thumbup: :hugs:

Oasis- fingers crossed hunny! ! You never know :hugs: you could get that bfp!!!! :happydance:

I think I'm going to invest in a cbfm and start charting etc next month I am determined now ladies :growlmad: we will have babies in 2014!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry hunni but I can't recommend charting enough it takes the guess work out of it all and you can see exactly what's going on xxx.


----------



## StephyB

Sorry Midgey! Do you temp?
I hated temping at first - thought it was a BIG pain in the butt!
BUT it's totally worth it - I loved it!
It becomes such a habit, you don't even know you're doing it!
And the best part was, I was able to show my charts to my dr so they saw when I needed to go for blood to check for things...


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies 

Thank you for your support :hugs: It's lovely to know I can come here and say anything and be supported it makes me feels so much better :hugs:

Well you know me I tested :cry: I think I know what's happened but I'd rather not think about it :cry:

I am going to start temping next month I think I am determined now!! :growlmad: it will happen!!! 

It was positive before I took it out of the casing for a better look. 
I hate this why do I do this to myself! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1392178587456.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## giggles85

Hi everyone,

you might remember me, if not i understand, i only post every now and then. It's doing my head in at the mo, I am late by 1-4 days (my cycles vary) and still negative hpt!! This has never happened before, i have waves of nausea slightly aching boobs but not as normal and have just started with a slight cold. We have been ttc for 25 months :-( really don't know what to think at this point.

Any advise would be helpful girls


----------



## garfie

Hi Giggles - I remember you:flower: so did you temp this month/OPK - maybe O was late? so this will make her later:growlmad:

If you did and all is in order maybe a trip to the doctors might be next:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

X


----------



## giggles85

Hi Garfie,

yeh i got a positive opk so i should be now 17dpo :-S just confused! Sorry if tmi but i am getting cramps and wetness as though i think i have come on but when i check, nothing. This has been going on for 3 days :-(


----------



## garfie

A few things could be happening:

Your body tried to ovulate - but didn't manage it until much later ie late ovulation = later AF.

You could be PG but the hormone has not risen enough yet to show on HPT - still early days.

You didn't O at all and you will get what is known as breakthrough bleeding (annovulatory).

Tomorrow if you reckon you are 18DPO then I would think a trip to the Dr is in order - just to put your mind at rest:flower:

Hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies! Hope you are all ok :hugs:

Just wanted to say good luck :kiss: really hope we all make it this month! I'm pretty sure I'm 1dpo today :thumbup:

No symptoms as of yet :winkwink: haha 

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## midgey123

Name change! Hopefully we get some spring BFP's :winkwink:


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm out:) but I knew I would be, my cycles are still settling, roll on o day, good luck everyone xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Still here:wacko: not sure where I am in my cycle as a lot of temps are missing - these are due to having a fever/cold:cry:

So I guess I am just waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee:

Good luck ladies:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- yayy for this month! When are you due to O? :happydance: good luck!

Garfie- sorry for you feeling unwell hun! :hugs::hugs: hopefully you get better soon! :kiss:

I'm about 3dpo here :growlmad: I hate waiting! I might start testing... :haha: save me from madness ladies!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I started testing at 4dpo last cycle! But I was symptom less so I knew I was out and my temps although higher than the month before weren't high enough for pregnancy, I love charting! It gives you a real heads up on what's going on, don't know when will o this cycle as they still seem a little out of sync! Anywhere from cd15 to cd18! We shall see. Tbh I'm doing really well on my diet and would really like to loose more before getting a bfp so it's ok with me just watching my cycles for the next couple of months:) good luck with testing, let us know! Xx


----------



## midgey123

Hey oasis! 

So glad to hear your doing well on your diet :hugs: I need to start mine asap :blush: I do have some Christmas junk in my trunk! :dohh: 

I haven't started testing yet! I'm so so tempted but I think I'm going to save myself until at least 12dpo it's just too heartbreaking seeing a bfn :cry:

It's 2:20am as I write this and I have the worst headache ever :cry: I can't sleep and painkillers are doing nothing at all may just get some work done and out of the way :comp:


----------



## Oasis717

Aw that sucks hope it's better now! You are stronger than me resisting testing but I know what you mean about the bfn:( but hopefully you won't see one this cycle:) xxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies! Sorry about my absence I have been so busy with work! ! And this damn headache is still here :growlmad: 

I still haven't tested! I'm so proud of myself :happydance: I'm around 10dpo now not feeling much on the symptoms front! Feel like AF is just around the corner! :cry: not feeling too hopeful this month I'm actually looking forward to trying next month I have my entire month set out :thumbup:

So how are we all doing?? Are you all in the dpo's? Any symptoms :winkwink:

Hoping to see some bfps real soon :hugs::hugs:

Love you all :kiss:


----------



## Oasis717

Hi hunni:) got a v positive opk today so just waiting to ovulate:) loads luck for this cycle xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Yayyyy :happydance: get all the bding in now hun :winkwink: 
Still got a headache today :growlmad: it's not even that painful just so annoying! I'm booking an appointment at my opticians as soon as I can I'm pretty sure it's my eyes getting worse! :dohh: 
I'm really rooting for you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you same here, come on bfp for you!! Hope you get your eyes sorted headaches are so annoying xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey hun! How are you? :hugs: 

I have mega flu :cry: I think the headaches were building up to this! I feel awful! :growlmad: I was due AF yesterday I've got a feeling this illness will put it off for a few days with stress and such so I'm not testing! 

How are you doing?? How many dpo are you? I need to obsess over your pregnancy tests so I don't test and disappoint myself :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I'm 3dpo:) testing already bfn strangely enough lol. Honestly what am I like!! I had a break from all this obsessing now I'm obsessing again haha. So sorry you're so rough I hate flu:( hope you get better soon sweet xxxx.


----------



## midgey123

Hey hun! :hugs:

Testing already!! Lol you never know :winkwink: you got an early positive before!! :happydance:
Still no af but I am still awfully ill so I think that's probably the reason why! :cry: 
I am cramping and I've got a bad back so I'm sure she will be making an appearance soon :dohh:

I'm getting ready for the next cycle which I'm quite excited about! :happydance: 

How are you doing today?? Any symptoms?? More tests!?! :winkwink:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol it's way to early but I can't help it! I got a faint positive at 5 dpo with Brooklyn so faint I thought it was an evap! Bfn still of course it's way too early. I had cramps for two days but they're gone now. No symptoms at all now which is odd as I usually have af symptoms early. Feel better soon hunni xxxxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I remember hun!! It was so early! Well no signs of AF is a good sign :happydance: you think the cramps could have been implantation cramps :winkwink: I've got a really good feeling for you this month hun :happydance: 

I'm still feeling pretty crap much better after I've eaten some food though! I think my af not arriving on time is messing up my hormones a bit :growlmad: I'm a super bitch today :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

Aw no I hate those hormones! I have to say when I was waiting for af before I knew I was pregnant I thought I had well bad pmt I was so moody! I haven't got that ATM and I usually would so I'm not sure what to expect. Temp dipped today but it's prob a fallback rise and I'm hoping it goes back up tomorrow. I'm really hoping for you. Have you tested again? Xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey hun! No I haven't tested at all!! I've been so good this cycle :happydance: 
My hormones are awful atm :cry: 
I'm so hoping for you!! I've got a really good feeling for you this cycle :happydance: I do want to test I just don't know if I'd be ok with a bfn which I'm sure I would have :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thank you:) me too for you but my temps are a bit weird ATM and I have no symptoms so not brilliantly hopeful!! Xxx


----------



## StephyB

Rooting for you ladies to get your BFP!!!!! I'm stalking :)


----------



## midgey123

Oasis- there is still plenty of time for those symptoms hun! ! :hugs: Have you tested again? Come on bfp! !! :happydance:

Stephy- hey mama! ! How you feeling?? :hugs: how's baby doing? I bet you are getting so excited now! :happydance: 

Well have I had a day ladies! :cry: still no af which is pretty annoying tested bfn :growlmad: yesterday I had one extremely painful breast I can't touch it wear a bra nothing well I thought oh sore boob here comes af well that was until this morning when I looked at my nipple and the bottom half of my boob it was a pink color very hot to touch pretty hard lump I got an emergency appointment with my doctor who has told me I have non lactational mastitis!! :cry: I thought only pregnant/ breastfeeding women could get it but apparently not! It's very rare but it does happen :cry: I'm on antibiotics now for 2 weeks with a follow up appointment on Monday incase It's something more serious :cry: not what I need right now!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no that's awful!!! I thought you could only get whilst breast feeding too what rotten luck hunni:( hope the tablets work soon, must be so painful. No not tested again yet got fed up seeing bfn lol but my own fault for testing early:( xxx


----------



## garfie

Oh midgey BIG:hugs: you poor thing:hugs: deff not what you need:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Hey ladies! :hugs: I'm feeling much better today the flu symptoms have gone and my boob is looking and feeling a bit better! :happydance: 
How are you all?

I'm having a weird af :growlmad: I started spotting last night a bit of red when wiping put a pad on woke up this morning absolutely nothing :nope: nothing when wiping went to the toilet about 30 mins ago and blood when wiping again I've been checking since nothing on my pad!! :wacko: do I count this as af? Or do I count this as spotting?!? I'm 21dpo now!! I'm beyond confused :wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

Only full flow is counted as cd1 Hun not spotting. I'm confused too. Stark white ic this morn then two with lines this is the first one. Got to be evaps. I hate evaps they so get your hopes up! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## midgey123

:wacko: it's so confusing! I will mention it to my doctor tomorrow maybe it's this mastitis throwing my cycle off :growlmad: I have no idea why I would have spotting this late on in my cycle! 
Just a thought! Would it be my antibiotics making me spot and delaying af? 

Hmmm I don't know about that test hun! It looks pretty pink to be an evap but I don't like ic's :dohh: when are you testing again??


----------



## midgey123

That is awfully pink to be an evap though :/ test again in the morning! It could be the start of something hun! !


----------



## Oasis717

Nope they were both evaps three more and all neg I dunno why I use them I think will make this the last time. They just give false hope! Sense would tell me if I'm like 12dpo and my temps are good I can use a decent test those ics are crap:( that was so pink irl xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

The af cramps last two days have been so bad and my back I'm half expecting af any min I'm not usually this bad til the day before so god knows what's going on xxx


----------



## midgey123

Awww I'm so sorry hun! They are awful! That looked so pink on the picture! I'm sorry to hear your cramps are bad sending loads of :hugs: :hugs: how many dpo are you? That's a little early for af cramps isn't it? :wacko:

My ref spotting has stopped just a tiny bit of brown blood when wiping now!? What the heck is going on!? I know it's too late for IB so what is this!?


----------



## Oasis717

I dunno hunni wish I could tell you! I'm just as confused. The cramps started yest with the temp drop at 7dpo xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hmmm see I'm no temp expert at all hun lol but could that be an implantation dip? With implantation cramps?? :hugs: it would take a few days to get a positive after implantation wouldn't it? 
This is driving me crazy honestly I just want cd1 so I can get on with the next cycle!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Oasis717

I know I thought the same tbh, usually a bfp follows pretty much straight on after the dip but I only had ics today so couldn't do a decent test. Dh is gunna get me a Superdrug early test tomorrow just to check but after that evap I'm never buying ics again they're a joke. I know how you feel it's driving me mad not knowing as well, hope af starts really soon for you xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

I hope it's good news for you tomorrow hun :happydance: if you do get a bfn though don't be too worried it can take a couple of days :hugs: I honestly can not believe how awful that evap was!! I know I'll never buy ic's now! :growlmad: 

I know hun it's annoying me so much! I just want AF so I can move on :growlmad: I've completely stopped bleeding now there's absolutely nothing there :wacko: I know I can't count that as af but I wish I could :haha:


----------



## StephyB

Oasis! What's going on with these temps?!!!

They look good to me!! I'd say that was implantation!!!
Did you test this morning?

Midgey - I had light spotting before - and had to count it as AF - it was so weird! Are you going to test again soon?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Midgey I'm honestly never buying ics again, dh bought me the Superdrug Early tests which are a genuine 10 sensitivity (unlike ics) but I'm loathe to waste one if I'm honest. Don't know. Dh wants me to but I had early pregnancy symptoms last month and it was just pmt tbh since Brooklyn I can't tell the diff between pregnancy symptoms and pmt and I always could before, things must of changed. I hope your cycle has started now so you can look forward to this month ttc. Xxxx
Hi Stephy :) you ok hunni? I dunno I feel out this month so many negs on ics and I'm sure something would of shown on them by now. Had two false positives so done with ics! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Bfn on Superdrug Early, got my answer I guess:( xxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Bfn on Superdrug Early, got my answer I guess:( xxx

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO no likey!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Aw I know oh well try harder next time lol xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey my lovely ladies! :hugs:

How are you all doing? Sorry for not updating work has had me all over the place :cry:
Hardly had time to try this month at all I'm 8dpo today and I've just started bleeding so I guess I'm out!
Anyway how are you all doing? Any bfps! ?!


----------



## Oasis717

Just waiting to get my o date! On month no 3 ttc and its been hard as weve had so much work done on the house last two months inc our kitchen ceiling pulled down so I reckon all the stress is not helping! Tomorrow they are fixing all the useless plasteres f ups! More bloody mess:( I reckon thats why I keep ovulating late first cd 18 then 16 then this time prob 18 again so not holding out much hope til all the works done plus Brooklyn started crawling at just 5 months so its all go go go here! Sorry you are bleeding hunni. Masses of luck next cycle. My due date if pregnant this time would have been xmas day lol xxxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey hunni! Sorry to hear about all the stress :hugs: I know exactly how you feel work is driving me crazy!!! I have no time to rest what so ever :cry:
So happy about brooklyn crawling! ! I bet your made up :cloud9:
It only seems like yesterday you announced the amazing news!!!! :hugs:
Well I thought it was af but I'm still only spotting a reddy brown color :wacko: I have no idea! It's so early I've never had a period at 8dpo before :dohh: I am cramping quite a bit though so I'm guessing she will be here by tomorrow!


----------



## Oasis717

Ive never had implantation bleeding but I had implantation cramps! Could be that! Xxxxx


----------



## PJS1982

After several cp's, including one in Feb and 15 months TTC, finally got a true BFP on March 29th at 9 dpo! I waited to share because I wanted assurance from my OB and sure enough, my levels more than doubled! I'm now 18 dpo and still testing like crazy to see the line get darker and darker. Congrats to all with BFPs and good luck to those still waiting to test!! :hugs:


----------



## StephyB

Midgey - I had spotting at 8dpo with first pregnancy.
Nothing at all with my second...
Fingers crossed for you - I wouldn't count anything until it's full force AF


CONGRATS PJS1982!!! that's so exciting! Wishing you a wonderful and healthy 9 months - well 10 months :)


----------



## Oasis717

Yes massive congrats on your pregnancy!! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Just got my bfp at 10dpo:) xxxx


----------



## StephyB

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS OASIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was starting to wonder what happened to you! As i haven't heard from you lately!! Oh my Gosh - I'm SO happy for you!! 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :) :)

XXX


----------



## Oasis717

Lol sorry just ultra ultra busy! Yes doing well the calm before the storm and sickness starts!! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Congrats hun - well jell - hope I can join you in a few days:winkwink:

Fancy being bump buddies:haha:

Congrats again - two under two woowzers!!!!!:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Oasis717

Your temps are looking good!! Love to be bump buddies! Thank you again and I love it mad and busy! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Sadly my tests are almost neg and the pregnancy is failing. Just waiting to mc:( xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Sadly my tests are almost neg and the pregnancy is failing. Just waiting to mc:( xxxxx

Oh hunny....I'm SO sorry to hear that!
:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Def lost the pregnancy. Its been an awful 4 days of pain and heavy bleeding:( dont think I can go through this again. So sad xxxxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Def lost the pregnancy. Its been an awful 4 days of pain and heavy bleeding:( dont think I can go through this again. So sad xxxxx

I'm so sorry to read this Oasis :cry:
I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better, but please know that I am here and thinking about you
:hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks love:) hope you and that gorgeous lo are ok xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Dh and Brooklyn:) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







100_1718.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Dh and Brooklyn:) xxxxx

Beautiful!!

DH is bad lookin himself!! ;)


----------



## Oasis717

lol thanks hunni they are gorgeous if I say so myself! xxxx


----------



## midgey123

Hey my lovely ladies! 

I'm so sorry to hear about your mc oasis :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!

Hey stephy I hope bump is doing really well! 

And garfie if you still come on here hun I'm rooting for you :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been on in a while but me and my OH have come to the decision that we are not going to try anymore it's too painful and it's affecting me too much :cry: in all honesty I tried for as long as I could handle and it just hasn't happened for us I'm thinking that this just isn't meant to be :( 
Well I'm back on the pill to see how the hormone affects me until I go and have the bar put in :thumbsup: 
I just want to thank you all for everything you have all done for me I honestly would not have got through the time I was trying without you all :hugs: 
I know you will all be blessed with your babies soon this will happen for you and it will be so special when it does I will lurk from time to time and I hope to see lots of good news! :happydance:
Love you all and thank you 
Midgey xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Im really sorry to read that hunni and I hope so much you try again one day when you're ready, thanks for your thoughts bless you. Im bearing up, love you lots xxxxxx


----------



## StephyB

I know this is a LONG shot since no one has been on this thread since 2014!! BUT I wanted to send out a message to see if any of my lovely ladies are out there?!


----------



## Oasis717

Hey I'm still here!!xxx


----------



## StephyB

Oasis717 said:


> Hey I'm still here!!xxx

Hey Hun! How's it going?! How's Brooklyn? 
I'm going to have to make a new journal so we can catch up!!


----------

